#ubuntu-it 2011-08-08
<vale_maio> ciao, c'è ancora qualcuno sveglio che ha voglia di aiutarmi con una stampante che non si connette?
<yvesBsAs> ciao vale_maio
<yvesBsAs> che stampante?
<vale_maio> ciao e grazie per l'interessamento
<vale_maio> è una HP deskjet 3050, non riesco a collegarl tramite wi-fi
<vale_maio> ho installato HPlip e seguito tutte le istruzioni
<vale_maio> ma quando vado a cercare la stampate HPlip non me la trova
<vale_maio> selezionando la connessione USB invece la trova e non mi da problemi di nessun tipo
<yvesBsAs> ferma, è connessa via wifi a cosa?
<vale_maio> uh, eh?
<vale_maio> la stampante a niente
<yvesBsAs> si, vabbè, ma ai un router wifi?
<vale_maio> si, il solito router alice della telecacchio
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora devi prima impostare i parametri della stampante (ip e via dicendo) in rapporto a quelli che usi con la rete interna, una volta fatto la certchi come "stampante di rete"
<vale_maio> uhm
<vale_maio> hai testa di dirmi passo passo che devo fare? per me è un po' ostrogoto :(
<yvesBsAs> nessuna idea, spetta che vedo in rete che è quella trappola a fogli..
<vale_maio> azz
<yvesBsAs> sicuro sia 3050?
<vale_maio> sisi, è e
<vale_maio> lei
<vale_maio> installando HPlip ti chiede come vuoi collegare la stampante al pc
<vale_maio> se seleziono wi-fi, mi chiede di collegarla momentaneamente via usb, ma non la riconosce
<vale_maio> vedo se nel chan in inglese c'è qualcuno che conosce HPlip
<yvesBsAs> piu che altro bisognerebbe sapere come entrare nella sua config iniziali, solo che non riesco a scaricare un manuale decente..
<vale_maio> della stampante o del programma?
<yvesBsAs> della stampante
<vale_maio> ok
<yvesBsAs> vale_maio, non trovo, i manuali hp son carta straccia, non saprei che dirti..
<vale_maio> si, come quasi tutti i manuali di prodotti "user-friendly" o non garantiti per linux :(
<vale_maio> ma secondo me il problema risiede nel programma
<vale_maio> non so se purtroppo o per fortuna non ho un pc con winzozz per poter provare
<yvesBsAs> no, quella cosa dovrebbe andare su windows, su linux penso si debba parametrare a mano la sua connessione alla rete, poi la trova
<vale_maio> uhm
<vale_maio> ah, ok
<vale_maio> il fattoè che non so come fare
<vale_maio> ma poi la parte strana è un'altra
<vale_maio> il tutorial del programma per la prima connessione della stampante, ti chiede come la vuoi collegare. qualunque connessione tu scelga, ti chiede di collegarla momentaneamente via usb
<vale_maio> se scelgo la connessione wi-fi e connetto la stampante via usb così come mi chiede, non me la riconosce
<vale_maio> se scelgo la connessione USB allora sì. Questo ancora prima che si metta a cercare la stampante tramite wi-fi
<vale_maio> e questa cosa mi sembra un po' strana
<yvesBsAs> tu comunque stai parlando da linux?
<vale_maio> si, dal pc sul quale vorrei collegare la stampante
<vale_maio> ubunu 10.10
<yvesBsAs> se ai un pc windows prova a connetterla con lui via wifi, controlla che ip prende e poi dovrebbe memorizzarselo
<vale_maio> no, niente pc winsozzati
<vale_maio> e ne vado anche fiero
<yvesBsAs> sulla stampante c'è un qualche controllo wifi?
<vale_maio> no, si può solo accendere o spegnere
<yvesBsAs> il wifi o la stampante?
<vale_maio> il wi-fi
<vale_maio> anche sul manuale c'è scritto un tubo
<yvesBsAs> spetta, che ip usi sul PC ora?
<vale_maio> quello cartaceo
<vale_maio> tra il pc e il router o l'IP pubblico?
<yvesBsAs> no, quello interno
<vale_maio> 192.168.1.5
<vale_maio> possibile?
<yvesBsAs> si, possibilissimo
<yvesBsAs> installa nmap
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install nmap
<yvesBsAs> accendi il wifi della stampante, non connetterla usb
<yvesBsAs> quindi da terminale dai il comando:
<vale_maio> ok
<yvesBsAs> nmap -P0 -sV 192.168.1.1/24
<yvesBsAs> aspetta che termini e controlla se non appare un ip in relazione a lei
<vale_maio> ok
<vale_maio> pare che ci metta un po'
<yvesBsAs> si, ci mette parecchio, lascialo fare
<vale_maio> ok, intanto mi godo un po' il pacman versione doole google :D
<vale_maio> doodle
<yvesBsAs> naa, con sudo, dallo in questo modo
<yvesBsAs> sudo nmap -P0 -sV 192.168.1.0/24
<vale_maio> anche perchè http://pastebin.com/0XH9egvC questo è il risultato
<yvesBsAs> si, era sbagliato, dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo nmap -P0 -sV 192.168.1.0/24
<vale_maio> potresti dirmi qualunque boiata, per me è sempre ostrogoto XD
<vale_maio> si, sono un neofita
<yvesBsAs> siamo in due, visto che si impara tutti i giorni :D
<vale_maio> LOL
<vale_maio> http://pastebin.com/7ehyj1g8
<vale_maio> il pc con winzozz è sulla mia linea internet ma non è mio ;)
<yvesBsAs> ecco, stavo per dirtelo, entra nel router e sgancia il furbastro, blocca il mac
<vale_maio> il pc con winzozz?
<vale_maio> LOL, è mia sorella XD
<yvesBsAs> sganciala lo stesso :P
<yvesBsAs> naa, usala da cavia per la stampante
<vale_maio> e poi è connessa cia ethernet, faccio prima a sganciare il cavo XD
<vale_maio> ahahahahaha! non posso è pc fisso senza modulo wi-fi
<yvesBsAs> fregatene, devi connetterla via usb e dirgli di avviare il wifi
<yvesBsAs> una volta fatto, dal tuo pc, lanci nmap e ti deve apparire il IP e tutto il resto della stampante
<yvesBsAs> la stampante si collega al router, non al pc
<vale_maio> quindi la connetto al mio pc via usb e poi lancio il comando di prima?
<yvesBsAs> no, la installi su quello con win di tua sorella, poi con il wifi della stampante attivato (nel suo programma ci deve essere il tutto) la cerchi da quello linux con nmap
<vale_maio> ok, provo
<vale_maio> eh, trovassi il cd:|
<vale_maio> ci vorrà solo un pochino
<vale_maio> yvesBsAs: hai detto via usb, vero?
<yvesBsAs> si, la attacchi via usb, poi con i suoi tools la fai andare via wifi, una volta attivato dovresti vederla dall'altro
<vale_maio> ok
<vale_maio> ok
<vale_maio> eccomi, ci sono
<vale_maio> grazie per la pazienza :)
<yvesBsAs> si è attivata?
<yvesBsAs> se si controlla ora dal pc linux
<vale_maio> nel senso che è connessa al pc fisso tramite schifouter? si
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai l'nmap da linux
<vale_maio> ok, comunque gli ha assegnato l'ip 192.168.1.3
<yvesBsAs> bene, ora da firefox scrivi l'indirizzo
<yvesBsAs> localhost:631
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, ai attivato root?
<vale_maio> non saprei
<vale_maio> comunque mi da Unix printing system
<vale_maio> cups 1.4.4
<yvesBsAs> no, spetta, chiudi quella pagina e nel terminale dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo passwd root
<yvesBsAs> usa la stessa password dell'utente, per comodità
<vale_maio> ah ok
<vale_maio> ta dah!
<yvesBsAs> ?
<vale_maio> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ok
<yvesBsAs> ora riapri
<yvesBsAs> localhost:631
<vale_maio> si, non uso terminologie motlo tecniche
<yvesBsAs> lol!
<vale_maio> :D
<vale_maio> fatto
<yvesBsAs> in cups per amministratori, prendi aggiungere stampanti e classi
<vale_maio> ok
<yvesBsAs> attenzione, quando ti chiede utente e password, utente devi mettere root, non il tuo
<vale_maio> ok
<vale_maio> click su aggiungi o trova nuove stampanti?
<yvesBsAs> no, prova trova nuove stampanti, se avessimo cul.. haem, fortuna :D
<vale_maio> LOL
<vale_maio> no, la mia dosedi cul...acchio l'ho finita al cenone di capodanno
<yvesBsAs> vabbè, prendi aggiungi stampante
<vale_maio> ha rilevato 2 stampanti di rete
<vale_maio> e non vuoi che siano entrambe la HP?
<yvesBsAs> vedi gli ip?
<yvesBsAs> come le indica?
<vale_maio> no
<vale_maio> solo con il nome, ti faccio un paste
<yvesBsAs> ok
<vale_maio> http://pastebin.com/WqxZk4SU
<yvesBsAs> prova con la
<yvesBsAs> Deskjet 3050 J610 series (HP Deskjet 3050 J610 series)
<yvesBsAs> e vedi se stampa
<yvesBsAs> comunque non è un problema se è la sbagliata, puoi cambiarla in seguito
<vale_maio> Connessione: 	socket://192.168.1.3:9100 sembra lei, no?
<vale_maio> ah ok
<yvesBsAs> si, prova a lasciarlo cosi
<vale_maio> fatto, ora provo
<vale_maio> non so come ringraziarti :D :D :D
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, un altro pinguino felice :D
<vale_maio> moooooolto!
<vale_maio> davvero, grazie mille per la pazienza e la cortesia!
<yvesBsAs> ora che è attivo il wifi non dovrebbe fare scherzi strambi, manco se la spegni
<vale_maio> quindi se si spegne, all'accensione la connessione è autyomatica, no?
<vale_maio> perchè si connette allo schifouter e non al pc, giusto?
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe, quell'impostazione viene memorizzata nella stampante (se non son troppo scarpe quelli che l'hanno fabbricata..)
<vale_maio> bof, speriamo
<yvesBsAs> l'unico inghippo, forse, è che potrebbe mettergli un altro ip, in quel caso lo becchi con nmap e poi lo modifici in cups
<vale_maio> come ho fatto ora
<vale_maio> e non gli si può asseganre un IP fisso?
<yvesBsAs> teoricamente quell'ip va impostato fisso, ma non so se è cosi
<vale_maio> cioè è automaticamente fisso, no?
<yvesBsAs> non saprei proprio, li lo vedi dal driver sul sistema alternativo di tua sorella :D
<yvesBsAs> sul router ai il dhcp attivo?
<vale_maio> uh -.-
<vale_maio> boh?
<yvesBsAs> ecco, lascia cosi e dormi felice, penso non succeda nulla, ma se cambia te ne accorgi dopo le prime due bestemmie :XD
<vale_maio> eh già XD
<vale_maio> posso anche provare a spegnere e riaccendere ora
<vale_maio> e vedere di nascosto l'effetto che fa
<yvesBsAs> si, ma non credo lo farà, perà se un tuo amico viene e si aggancia al router, questo potrebbe dargli quell'ip se la stampante è spenta
<yvesBsAs> *però
<vale_maio> uhm, dopodichè prendero la stampante e la ficcherò del deretano del mio amico
<yvesBsAs> in quel caso il router gli assegnerebbe un ip libero, se anche lei è su dhcp
<vale_maio> ok, l'ip è lo stesso
<yvesBsAs> si, ora non cambia quasi di sicuro
<vale_maio> e poi non so se sui router della telecom si possa impostare il dhcp
<yvesBsAs> penso sia impostato per difetto, è piu semplice connettersi, la scheda rete accetta un qualsiasi ip libero che gli fornisca
<vale_maio> che tradotto vuol dire che posso dormire tranquillamente, vero?
<yvesBsAs> si, sino alle due bestemmie :D
<yvesBsAs> naa, tranqui, quasi di sicuro non da problemi, se li darà dovrai fare le modifiche sul router
<vale_maio> LOL!
<vale_maio> ok, e li saranno più di due bestemmie...
<yvesBsAs> no, è semplice, ma non lo si fa da mezzi addormentati
<yvesBsAs> un errore e perdi la connessione
<vale_maio> già già
<vale_maio> perfetto, allora ti ringrazio ancora
<vale_maio> :D
<yvesBsAs> poi se funziona perchè ripararlo?
<vale_maio> uhm, prevenire è meglio che curare?
<vale_maio> l'attacco è la migliore difesa?
<vale_maio> tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino?
<vale_maio> fai te
<yvesBsAs> no, sarebbe complicarsi la vita inutilmente, il piu delle volte
<vale_maio> giusto
<yvesBsAs> in caso di bestemmie vuoi suggerimenti o sai?... :XD
<vale_maio> naaa, il piemontese è già pieno di bestemmioni & C. ma di quelli che tirano giù il tetto del campanile
<vale_maio> XD
<yvesBsAs> e pure io son piemontese, di origine, conosco :P
<vale_maio> bene, allora sai bene XD
<vale_maio> va bin, io vado a tirare due bestemmie a letto, giusto per gradire
<yvesBsAs> notte, se ci son problemi sai dove siamo, qualcuno c'è quasi sempre
<vale_maio> si, anche alle 4 del mattino :D
<yvesBsAs> da me son le 23, son in Argentina :D
<vale_maio> altro che supporto winzozz a pagamento aperto dalle 16:00 alle 16:02
<vale_maio> azz, ecco perchè!
<vale_maio> LOL!
<vale_maio> qui è talmente tardi che posso dire che è presto XD
<vale_maio> ok, allora grazie ancora e a buon rendere!
<yvesBsAs> si, ma a volte succede anche a me, alla notte il telefono non rompe le @@ e si lavora piu sereni
<yvesBsAs> notte ed alla prossima
<vale_maio> oh si!
<vale_maio> notte notte!
<Kappa> cvolo mattinieri o notturni come me?
<Kappa> come avvio daterminale aircrack-ng
<glpiana> ola
<ranxerox_> buongiorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<davey> giorno!
<pino> giorno a tutti..
<pino> ho questo problema: è da alcuni giorni che la "grafica" di xubuntu è impazzita..anzi tutto la freccia del mouse è diventata una X...poi nelle finestre manca la parte superiore dove ci sono le X o i - per ridurre a icona ecc..
<pino> non c'è nessuno??
<xubuntu622> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu622> qualcuno può aiutarmi per quanto riguarda linux?
<xubuntu622> in generale
<glpiana> xubuntu622, dipende. fai la domanda. se sei off topic spostati su #ubuntu-it-chat
<xubuntu622> uhm aspè prima di fare figuracce rifletto
<glpiana> ok :)
<xubuntu622> vorrei installare xubuntu su un vecchio portatile con 248 mega di ram e pentium 4 a 2.4ghz
<xubuntu622> però vorrei una versione con software cener integrato
<glpiana> xubuntu622, ci sono versioni di xubuntu senza software center?
<xubuntu622> si, gestione pacchetti
<xubuntu622> e se non inserisci e repo sei fermo
<xubuntu622> invece ho visto la 11.04 bellissima
<glpiana> xubuntu622, il gestore dei pacchetti (synaptic) e software center convivono senza problemi. i repo ufficiali son già inclusi e funzionanti
<xubuntu622> ma lenta sul mio portatile
<xubuntu622> sai com'è son proprio neofita al 100
<xubuntu622> sto andando un pò al manicomio :) abbiate pazienza
<xubuntu622> qualche consiglio?
<glpiana> xubuntu622, io non ho cpaito quale sia il tuo problema sinceramente :)
<SaaMmY> nn so... il problema qual'è
<glpiana> la ram è poca e nessun sistema recente è reattivo con così poca ram
<xubuntu622> allora, ho un portatile con pentium 4 a 2.4ghz e 248 mega di ram, vorrei installare una distro completa poco complessa per quanto riguarda le apps e che possa far rivivere sto polipo di pc
<xubuntu622> grazie :)
<SaaMmY> cioè se ti pesa fare aggiornare con le finestre e tutto... apri la console terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<SaaMmY> cmq metti xubuntu... è leggerissimo
<SaaMmY> fai bene a mettercelo
<xubuntu622> ho provato xubuntu 11.04, è una favola però purtroppo è pesante
<SaaMmY> solo non mettere pannelli personalizzati e non personalizzare quasi niente
<glpiana> xubuntu622, puoi provare lubuntu, che è un po' più leggera, ma non so quanto cambierà la situazione
<xubuntu622> quindi son ripassato a plume 9.04 che va bene, l'unico prob lo riscontro con ele apps
<glpiana> xubuntu622, eventualemnte, non puoi aggiungere ram?
<SaaMmY> si ma infatti nn è da lamentarsi è normale che sia veramente tanto lento
<xubuntu622> magari provo ad aggiungere la ram
<xubuntu622> e ci sparo sopra xubuntu 11.04 che è veramente veramente bello intuitivo e completo
<SaaMmY> è anche solo necessario una ram da 256 mb
<xubuntu622> per 11.04?
<xubuntu622> ops
<xubuntu622> sorry
<SaaMmY> cioè dico 256 + 256
<xubuntu622> capito
<xubuntu622> mi sa che ho 2 banchetti
<xubuntu622> vedo che ram porta e
<xubuntu622> provo a spulciare il web
<SaaMmY> :)
<xubuntu622> grazie
<xubuntu622> gentilissimi
<xubuntu622> ci si aggiorna
<xubuntu622> byez
<Sfounder> scusate, esiste un canale irc in italiano per spam o domande varie?
<glpiana> !chat | Sfounder
<ubot-it> Sfounder: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sfounder> grazie
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<SaaMmY> ciao
<giac> c'e qualche italiano
<SaaMmY> ciao
<SaaMmY> giac:
<MasterMark> buongiorno a tutti
<MasterMark> in questo canale possono chiedere anche i Niubbi totali di ubuntu?
<glpiana> MasterMark, certo :)
<MasterMark> grazie!
<MasterMark> io sono passato ad ubuntu 11.04 (non molto felice della sua velocità) su un Dell Studio 1537 con Chipset Intel GMA45 e video Ati Mobility HD 3450
<MasterMark> funziona tutto...e mi sono divertito...fino a quando non ho collegato la mia tv in HDMI
<MasterMark> in pratica
<MasterMark> ho installato i driver ati 11.5
<MasterMark> il video si vede senza problemi ma!
<MasterMark> non viene portato l'audio, anche se lo seleziono nelle impostazioni, e non posso fare lo switch del monitor cioè se voglio vedere soltato la tv e spegnere il display del notebook
<glpiana> MasterMark, per l'audio non so aiutarti. per il video da spegnere, apri Monitor
<glpiana> MasterMark, dovrebbe permetterti di lasciare accesa solo la tv
<glpiana> a meno che ti apra un programma specifico di ati, al che non so dirit
<glpiana> *dirti
<MasterMark> ah in monitor non ho visto...
<MasterMark> in ati catalyst si ma non c'è nulla che disattivi lo schermo secondario o primario
<glpiana> MasterMark, controlla sotto monitor, sempre ch enon ti rimandi al catalyst
<MasterMark> ok controllo ho letto da qualche parte che servono i driver del chipset
<MasterMark> per l'audio
<glpiana> MasterMark, clicca sull'icona del volume e apri le preferenze audio. vedi se in una delle shcede puoi modificare il connettore di uscita
<MasterMark> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/75137
<MasterMark> si posso
<MasterMark> e effettivamente c'è uscita Ati HDMI
<glpiana> MasterMark, allora provane un po' e vedi se ottieni il risultato desiderato
<MasterMark> Intel non fornisce driver per chipset per linux vero?
<glpiana> MasterMark, i driver audio son tutti compresi in alsa, che è il sistema sonoro di  linux. il più delle volte, se mettendo mano alle impostazioni dell'audio graficamente non si risolve, serve inserire appositi codici in un file di configurazione
<glpiana> ma prima prova a smanettare con le preferenze audio
<glpiana> a dopo
<MasterMark> ok ora provo un po e vedo spero di riuscire perche ne ho davvero bisogno...cavolo funziona tutto tranne quello
<MasterMark> a dopo e grazie
<Altair> ù rilevato da ubuntu. in pratica lo collego ed è come se non collegassi nulla. Si sentono dei rumori come di disco che scorre ma niente. con g parted non riesco a vedere il disco
<Altair> Ciao a tutti. ho un disco usb esterno che non so per quale motivo oggi non viene più rilevato da ubuntu. in pratica lo collego ed è come se non collegassi nulla. Si sentono dei rumori come di disco che scorre ma niente. con g parted non riesco a vedere il disco
<Altair> qualche consiglio? grazie!!!
<Holden> Altair, hai provato a vedere cosa appare alla fine del fine /var/log/syslog dopo che inserisci il disco?
<seawolf> Altair sarà anche banale,ma prova a cambiare porta usb.
<Altair> seawolf, già provato
<Altair> Holden, ho una sfilza di rescanning devices
<Altair> Holden, e no supported devices found
<Altair> Holden, ma ha funzionato regolarmente fino a ieri...
<Holden> Altair, metti quelle righe su pastebin
<Holden> !paste | Altair
<Altair> il mio problema non è il disco, vorrei recuperare i dati!
<ubot-it> Altair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Altair> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/661054/
<Altair> Holden, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/661054/
<Altair> Holden, consigli?
<BnnNomad> ciao ragazzi
<BnnNomad> buon pomeriggio
<BnnNomad> vorrei segnalare un evento che penso affliga tanti di noi,penso che la maggiorparte di noi abbia firefox 5,fino alla versione precedente per sostituire il plug in microsoft silverlight usavamo moonlight novell ma adesso cerco d'installarlo su ff5 ma mi dice che é incompatibile,ora la mia domanda sorge spontanea,come facciamo,esiste qualche progetto in alpha o in beta?
<glpiana> BnnNomad, si aspetta
<BenN> per favore ditemi che programma devo usare per scaricare i torrent con ubuntu lucid con fastweb
<BenN> per favore ditemi che programma devo usare per scaricare i torrent con ubuntu lucid con fastweb ?
<glpiana> BenN, un qualsiasi client torrent e molta pazienza
<BenN> si vabe ma ce ne sara uno meglio degli altri
<BenN> comunque scusa come mai sono bannato dalla chat?
<glpiana> BenN, al massimo ce ne sarà uno che ha più funzionni. per il resto sono uguali
<BenN> ce ne dovrebbe essere uno che va meglio come utorrent per windows
<glpiana> BenN, non lo so, ma non è questo il canale per chiederlo
<BenN> volevo entrare in chat e vedo che son bannato
<glpiana> BenN, io mi trovavo bene con qbittorrent. comunque prova i vari client e decidi quale è più adatto alle tue esigenze
<BenN> mi sembra di averlo installato pure io qbittorrent solo che non lo vedo nel menu
<glpiana> BenN, avvialo da terminale così  vedi se c'è. nel caso lo aggiungi al menu
<BenN> a adesso l'ho trovato
<BenN> scusa ma i solito io inserivo l'ip publico nel programma, per metterlo bisogna inserirlo in filtro ip?
<glpiana> BenN, non ho idea di cosa tu stia parlando
<BenN> parlo dele impostazioni della connessione che bisogna inserire l'indirizzo il esterno
<glpiana> BenN, non lo so. comunque esula dall'argomento di questo canale
<BenN> vabe ho capito lo avrei domandato nella chat se non fisso bannato senza sapere perche
<glpiana> BenN, non te lo so dire, ieri non c'ero. vedo che ti ha bannato enzotib. avrà avuto le sue ragioni.
<BenN> az enzobit quello lo pensavo un amico
<BenN> forse è stato perche domandavo per scaricare dei file e uno che non ricordo chi era mi ha detto che quelli che scaricano a mille gli stavano sulle balle
<BenN> e io ho risposto
<glpiana> BenN, non andare off topic per cortesia
<BenN> che pago fastweb e che non ribo niente
<BenN> cosè of topic
<BenN> comunque ho risposto solo a un provocatore che mi diceva che gli stavo sulle balle perche scaricavo
<glpiana> BenN, significa fuori argomento
<glpiana> BenN, basta
<BenN> e vabe ti sto rispondendo
<BenN> comunque provero' a chiamare enzotib
<glpiana> BenN, non mi stai rispondendo visto che non ti ho chiesto nulla
<BenN> perche mi sembra un ban senza motivo
<glpiana> BenN, basta o ti tolgo la parola in canale
<BenN> ti stavo solo raccontando quello che penso sia il motivo
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> insisti?
<filo1234> !controversie | BenN
<ubot-it> BenN: controversie is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/RisoluzioneControversie
<BenN> nono scusa ho finito
<enzotib> BenN: è giusto questo comportamento che ti ha procurato il ban
<BenN> scusa enzo io ti domando scusa ma mi sembrava solo un aprovocazione
<enzotib> te le prendi, litighi e sbrocchi con le parole, diventando anche volgare
<enzotib> BenN: anche se uno ti provoca, non sei autorizzato ad essere volgare
<BenN> si vabe ti domando scusa comunque se mi puoi togliere il ban io di solito non litigo
<enzotib> puoi ignorarlo
<enzotib> BenN: se prometti di ravvederti, lo tolgo subito
<BenN> solo che se uno mi dice mi stan sulle balle quelli che scaricano che dovevo dire
<BenN> ma certo non lo faccio piu'
<enzotib> ok
<glpiana> chiudete la questione per cortesia o proseguite in canali più adatti
<BenN> poi io a te ti conosci mi hai pure aiutato altre volte
<glpiana> -.-
<BenN> scusa io scrivo male
<BenN> volevo dire che conosco enzobit e mi ha aiutato altre volre
<glpiana> BenN, basta. ti p stato rimosso il ban
<BenN> volte
<glpiana> BenN, se continui te ne metto io uno nuovo qui
<BenN> sisi ok grazie
<BenN> nono grazie
<endir> ciao mi potete aiutare a configurare una webcam:trust WB-6250X
<endir>  
<SaaMmY> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<SaaMmY> !webcam | endir
<ubot-it> endir: please see above
<berto01> ciao a tutti
<berto01> non riesco più ad avviare il pc
<ALe__> Ho letto che si può installare ubuntu senza cancellare windows, è la prima volta che mi avvicino a questo sistema operativo e volevo sapere com'era possibile scaricarlo senza apportare modifiche al mio sistema..
<berto01> ho installato java e al riavvio mi ha chiesto una password per un login mai creato
<bobbybong> ! installazione | ALe__
<ubot-it> ALe__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<berto01> è possibile con il cd di sistema avviare il pc per salvarne il contenuto?
<bobbybong> è possibile
<berto01> bobbybong: era riferito a me?
<bobbybong> si
<berto01> io ora ho avvitato il cd rom come per provare kubuntu sul pc.da quì posso fare qualcosa?
<filo1234> berto01: non mi è chiaro cosa abbia fatto....
<filo1234> 14:28 < berto01> ho installato java e al riavvio mi ha chiesto una password per un login mai creato
<filo1234> spiega
<filo1234> perchè non ho mai sentito una cosa simile
<berto01> filo1234: durante l'installazione di java ha chiesto di riavviare il sistema
<filo1234> da dove l'hai installato?
<filo1234> l'instalalzione di java non chiede il riavvio di sistema
<filo1234> in realtà quasi nessun paccheto richiede il riavvio
<filo1234> pacchetto*
<berto01> ho usato il programma di installazione/rimozione di kubuntu
<berto01> comunque ha chiesto una password per un nome a me sconosciuto
<filo1234> bah
<filo1234> berto01: sei con la live adesso?
<berto01> ho dovuto riavviare il pc e ora ad ogni avvio non accetta login e password che ho sempre usato
<berto01> si
<filo1234> apri un terminale
<berto01> ok
<filo1234> dai sudo fdisk -l e metti il risultato su pastebin
<filo1234> !paste | berto01
<ubot-it> berto01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<berto01> ti devo postare tutto qui,l'ltro pc non si connette
<filo1234> berto01: scusami ma devo scappare urgentemente
<Damaskinos> Salve ho la necessità di installare un sistema operativo tramite lan
<Damaskinos> perchè è l'unico modo possibile No usb e cd rotto
<Damaskinos> ubuntu permette questa cosa?
<Damaskinos> ho la distro iso di ubuntu 11.04 sul pc e i due pc sono collegati in lan tramite modem alice come devo fare?
<Damaskinos> ho impostato nella bios del compiuter da sistemare il boot da Lan solo che non ho mai fatto questa procedura con ubntu
<d4vey> Damaskinos, hai qualche sistema operativo già funzionante sul pc in questione?
<Damaskinos> si un vecchio ubuntu
<Damaskinos> solo quello
<Damaskinos> non ricordo la versione 9. qualcosa
<d4vey> aggiornalo! ... la vedo dura installare una distro su un pc che non legge nemmeno cd...
<d4vey> questo pc ha il floppy?
<Damaskinos> no è un portatile
<Damaskinos> d4vey ma da lan?
<d4vey> Damaskinos, tu dici che sono "collegati in lan tramite modem alice"
<d4vey> ovvero hanno entrambi accesso a internet...
<d4vey> giusto?
<Damaskinos> si
<d4vey> ecco, premetto che non l'ho mai fatto, ma proverei sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, oppure, visto il precario stato del pc aggiornerei semplicemente... se funziona
<Damaskinos> mmmmh
<Damaskinos> ma io vorrei sistemare le partizioni ubuntu che c'è oinstallato non mi permettere di fare nietne
<Holden> Damaskinos, hai un grub funzionante su quel pc?
<Damaskinos> si
<Holden> Damaskinos, puoi avviare ubuntu vecchio da quel pc per scaricare 2 files?
<Damaskinos> si
<Holden> Damaskinos, allora è facile, se vuoi ti dico come fare
<Damaskinos> Holden, certo dimmi tutto
<Holden> Damaskinos, intanto avvia il pc in questione
<Damaskinos> gia fatto
<Damaskinos> e gia collegato
<Holden> Damaskinos, poi che versione di ubuntu vuoi installare?
<Damaskinos> 11.04
<Holden> 32 o 64 bit?
<Damaskinos> 32
<Holden> Damaskinos, ok, un attimo
<Damaskinos> si
<Damaskinos> avevo sentito parlare anche di questo server tftpf che ti permette di installare da lan 1 o più pc contemporaneamente
<Holden> Damaskinos, da qui http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/ scarica initrd.gz e linux
<Damaskinos> si
<Altair> ciao a tutti. ho un disco usb che non riesco più a vedere da ubuntu. ne da g parted, ne da lsusb.
<Altair> consigli?
<Damaskinos> scusate ma se io metto la iso sulla macchina via rete non posso fare niente ?
<Damaskinos> magari con una virtual machine?
<Holden> Damaskinos, c'è un modo ma è complicato, segui la mia strada che dovrebbe essere più semplice. hai scaricato quei due files?
<Damaskinos> si sono in down
<Holden> Damaskinos, ok dobbiamo spostarli ora. apri un terminale
<Damaskinos> si
<Holden> Damaskinos, sudo mkdir /nattyboot
<m4r1o_> Salve, che distro mi consigliate da istallare su un eeepc 4g ?
<bobbybong> 4g=4 giga?
<bobbybong> m4r1o_, 4g= 4 giga?
<m4r1o_> si
<m4r1o_> avevo pensato a xubuntu, ma se c'è una distro fatta a posta per eeepc è molto meglio.... così evito poi di istallare tutte le periferiche...
<bobbybong> https://meego.com/
<m4r1o_> bobbybong, meego è ottimo anche come ambiente di sviluppo(perl - php) ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bobbybong> va bene su un coso come quello da portare in giro ma non per altre cose
<Holden> m4r1o_, che modello è esattamente il netbook?
<m4r1o_> Holden, il primo uscito il 4g
<Holden> m4r1o_, è uno di questi? Asus EeePC 901, 1000H, 1005HA, 1008HA, EeePC 1005PE, Eeetop ET1602
<m4r1o_> Holden, no il mio è Asus EeePC 700
<Holden> m4r1o_, allora meego non credo che vada bene
<m4r1o_> Holden, ora c'è Xandros ma non mi piace proprio... ci ho provato anche xp.... ma preferisco linux... ora ho trovato una versione di xubuntu fatta apposta per eeepc... ho scaricato la iso solo che non me la fa masterizzare alla fine mi da un errore ....
<kotic> ciao ce qualcuno
<Aizram> !qualcuno | kotic
<ubot-it> kotic: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kotic> grazie per la risposta e ke é la prima volta ke uso una chat del genere. Evolevo chiedere se qualcuno puo spiegarmi come configurare il pc pper il doppio boot con win xp e ubuntù
<Aizram> hai già installato ubuntu?
<Aizram> perchè di solito a meno che si vada a pasticciare qualche cosa l'installazione di ubuntu prevede che poi si possa scegliere il sistema operativo
<kotic> ma con le ultime versioni? o anche quelle del 2007
<Kappa> come devo configurare firestarter?
<Kappa> jester mi spieghi come configurare firestarter?
<Kappa> perchè quando avvio mi blocca la connessione internet
<kotic> scusa ma sono un novellino non so cose firestarter
<Kappa> è il firewall di linux
<Kappa> jester ci sei??
<Kappa> jester ci sei?
<Kappa> ho visitato un casino di siti ma ancora non ho trovato il modo di passre aircrack-ng in mc qualcuno mi dice come?
<Kappa> mc per avere interfaccia grafica con buc
<SaaMmY> Kappa ki sei
<SaaMmY> sei kappasecondus?
<Kappa> no
<SaaMmY> ah ok
<Kappa> sai come devo fare per passare aircrack-ng in mc per avere interfaccia grafica con buc?
<alex_____> Qualcuno gentile mi spiega cos'è sta cosa? >.<
<enzotib> alex_____: cosa?
<alex_____> dove stiamo scrivendo... a che serve? xD
<alex_____> ah forse ho capito... canale ufficiale di supporto... allora posso chiedervi una cosa?
<alex_____> magari potete aiutarmi..
<enzotib> certo
<alex_____> ho una chiavetta vodafone modello huawei k3765 ed io uso ubuntu come faccio per installarla? >.<
<alex_____> *kubuntu uso scusate kubuntu versione netbook
<Altair> alex_____, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=389955.0
<alex_____> ma io uso kubuntu non ubuntu è uguale?
<Altair> si
<Altair> i software di base sono gli stessi
<Altair> kubuntu è una ubuntu con un'interfaccia grafica più belloccia rispetto a ubuntu
<Altair> e con tutta una serie di accorgimenti particolari su librerie e altre cosucce per renderlo più appetibile a chi viene da windows
<alex_____> ah grazie gentilissimo! ^-^ e con un nick stupendo xD
<Altair> dopo un pò passerai a ubuntu e gnome (la 2a versione e non la 3a) e di kde non ne vorrai più sentir parlare!!!
<Altair> compare con Altair e Eziuccio Auditore ci sto passando le nottate!!!!
<alex_____> ahahah tra un pò arriva rivela
<alex_____> rivelations!! *-*
<Altair> si e Ezio è figo pure se è un nonno...... spettacolo! E io spero ancora di poter giocare su ubuntu con il mio fido AC!!!
<alex_____> scusa un'attimo ma sto con il wi fi del mio lido e si sono fatte le 8! vedo di installare sta benedetta chiavetta nattimo >.<
<Altair> vediamo chi aiuta me stavolta............ chi mi consiglia gentilmente un software tipo pinnacle studio? ho usato pitivi e non va bene..... openshot che è molto molto carino ma scatta tantissimo (scrolling non fluido) e ora ho visto cinelerra ma ci vuole un fisico termonucleare per capirci qualcosa...... consigli? :-D
<alex_____> ma le pagine che minimizzo che fine fanno? ._." dove posso riaprirle? xD
<Altair> le pagine che minimizzi....con che browser? firefox? konqueror?
<Altair> (leggasi: scaricati firefox)
<alex_____> konqueror xD è più figoso
<Altair> alex_____,  se dai un occhiata al mio firefox potresti gridare al miracolo!!!! :-P
<alex_____> xD si ma quelle di konqueror come le riapro?
<Altair> alex_____, mmmm dovresti poterlo fare con control + tab, oppure da sotto sulla barra.... o se hai kde la nuova versione devi cliccare col sinistro sull'icona in basso sulla barra di konqueror (come si fa con WindoUZ 7)
<Usul__> come devo usare i comandi da terminale :( -a -e )ecc.?
<Aizram> !shell
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Aizram> :D che carino
<Aizram> ops ... sbagliato chan
<alex______> scusate ma quando minimizzo una pagina come faccio poi per riaprirla?
<alex______> .....
<ugone> alex______, con unity?
<alex______> uso kubuntu... e c'è quano clicco su minimizza la pagina scompare come la riapro? O.o
<ugone> su kunbuntu non so
<seawolf> alex______ devi aggiungere al pannello il gestore processi
<alex______> grazieeee c'è lo fatta xD
<seawolf> bene :)
<alex______> carino linux un pò incasinato ma carino
<seawolf> la prossima volta che si incasina il pannello per ragioni sconosciute,sblocca gli oggetti ,vai in opzioni pannello ->aggiungi pannello ->pannello predefinito,così ti trovi con la grafica del primo avvio
<alex______> capito
<alex______> esiste il software virtual dj per linux?
<tito_> salve a tutti
<tito_> comandi x installare compiz
<fabio_cc> !compiz | tito_
<ubot-it> tito_: Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<tito_> grazie
<fabio_cc> tito_, prego
<ichi__> ciao a tutti
<ichi__> ho un problemaccio.. ho appena comprato unachiavetta wifi NETGEAR WNA3100, su windows funziona perfettamente ma su ubuntu no
<ichi__> se faccio lsusb mi rileva un Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc., che è lei, però nn funziona mica
<ichi__> alcune guide sul net dicono di usare i drivers ndiswrapper, cosa che ho gia fatto ma nn funziona niente ancora
<ichi__> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> !wifi | ichi__
<ubot-it> ichi__: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<ichi__> grazie fabio_cc ma nn c'è nulla di utile lì   :(
<ichi__> ho letto che è un problema conosciuto, speravo che qualcuno qui potesse darmi una mano
<luigi___> \ j ubuntu-it-chat
<ichi__> quando inserisco la chiavetta wifi, e lancio "dmesg" mi da "couldn't load driver bcmwlhigh5"
<bobbybong> ichi__,  è una brodcom?
<ichi__> uhm.. dove lo vedo?
<bobbybong> lsusb
<bobbybong> se usb
<ichi__> lsusb mi da solo "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc."
<fabio_cc> ichi__, non sono riuscito a trovare nulla, non posso aiutarti
<ichi__> nn mi dice il chipset
<bobbybong> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549190
<ichi__> uhm
<bobbybong> ichi__,  meno di 20 € ne compri una compatibile
<ichi__> eh nn me lo dire T_T
<ichi__> quantomai l'ho comprata
<ichi__> dici che se la riporto alla trony, avendola comprata oggi, posso cambiarla?
<bobbybong> ichi__,  con lo scontrino e la scatola intera
<ichi__> questa mi sembrava buona con una buona coperturaq
<ichi__> uhm, nn mi è mai capitato di portare indietro nulla.. se la riporto indietro mi danno i soldi o ne prendo un'altra?
<bobbybong> ichi__, dlink
<bobbybong> quelle funzionano subito
<bobbybong> almeno quelle che ho provato
<Usul__> qualcuno mi spiega come usare da terminale aircrack-ng?
<ichi__> sisi ne avevo una dlink e andava bene poi l'ho venduta
<bobbybong> ! chat | Usul__
<ubot-it> Usul__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> !wificrack | ubot-it
<ubot-it> ubot-it: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<ichi__> Usul__, vieni in chat di la che tispiego io
<Usul__> bene
<ichi__> bobbybong, ma cmq se io do il comando ndiswrapper -l, come risultato mi dice che bcmwlhigh5 : driver installed - device (0846:9020) present
<ichi__> che sarebbe la wna3100
<biste> aiuto... sto installando ubuntu su un vecchio portatile... mi vengono chieste user e password...
<biste> ma  non ho idea di che user e pass mettere...
<bobbybong> il tuo nome e una password un po' sicura
<biste> no... mi dice autentication failure qualsiasi cosa scriva
<bobbybong> ichi__, la wna3100 è la scheda del tipo con il tuo chipset 0846:9020
<enzotib> biste: al login?
<biste> si
<biste> per capirci
<enzotib> biste: prova ubuntu come utente e password vuota
<ichi__> bobbybong, quindi nn c'entra nulla ilfatto che me la rileva cosi?
<biste> enzotib: già fatto. inutile
<biste> enzotib: ok, andata
<bobbybong> non  capisco l'id il tuo chip è 0846:9020 come quella del tipo se poi hanno dato un altro nome alla chiavetta
<biste> enzotib: mi si apre una finestra tipo shell
<ichi__> cio?
<ichi__> *cioè?
<ichi__> qualche buon'anima mi dia una mano con questa stramaledetta chiavetta wifi T_T
<ichi__> ho una chiave wifi WNA3100 della NETGEAR, ho provato le guide su internet per usare i drivers ndiswrapper ma nn funziona
<ichi__> se lancio lsusb mi dice "Netgear. Inc" quindi me la rileva
<ichi__> però con iwconfig nn la vedo T_T
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Trim
<ubot-it> Trim: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Trim> fabio_cc, ciao grazie
<fabio_cc> :)
<OzLoT> hey!!!
<OzLoT> scusate gente ho una semplice domanda riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | OzLoT
<ubot-it> OzLoT: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<OzLoT> ok tanto sicuramente conoscono la risposta
<OzLoT> bene..ho un hard disk completamente vuoto..
<OzLoT> il secondo hard disk (sul primo voglio mantenere un altro sistema operativo)
<OzLoT> e voglio installare ubuntu sul secondo..
<OzLoT> tra le opzioni ci sono : "installa accanto agli altri sistemi operativi scegliendo all'avvio" e "cancella e usa l'intero disco"
<OzLoT> e da li mi fà selezionare l'hard disk in cui fare l'installazione
<OzLoT> la domanda sembrerà banale eppure è fondamentale..
<OzLoT> formatta l'intero disco prima di installare ubuntu?
<OzLoT> se installo su un secondo hard disk all'avvio mi chiede di scegliere il sistema operativo da utilizzare allo stesso modo?
<OzLoT> se usassi tutto l'hard disk come partizione ubuntu...
<OzLoT> non potrei eseguire operazioni dall'altro sistema operativo sull'hard disk partizionato per ubuntu?
<OzLoT> cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<Carlin0> OzLoT, che win usi / hai installato ?
<fabio_cc> !installazione | OzLoT
<ubot-it> OzLoT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<OzLoT> XP
<OzLoT> però volevo sapere anche con altre installazioni windows...
<Carlin0> OzLoT, XP occupa tutto un disco ? e quanto è grande il disco
<OzLoT> dato che stò provvedendo a installarlo su diversi pc di diversi altri utenti:P
<Carlin0> OzLoT, per le altre installazioni win hai sbagliato canale
<Carlin0> se hai vista o win 7 riduci la partizione da win stesso
<Carlin0> con xp riduci la partizione da gparted ma fai prima minimo 3/4 defrag
<OzLoT> si beh il fatto è che..vorrei che l'altro hard disk fosse impegnato unicamente a far girare ubuntu
<Carlin0> inoltre è meglio se hai 2 dischi installare i SO su un disco e usare l'altro disco per i dati
<OzLoT> è meglio perchè?
<ichi_> ciao a tutti
<OzLoT> salve ichi
<ichi_> bella OzLoT
<OzLoT> ciao ;)
<ichi_> c'è un modo per estrarre un file *.exe?
<Carlin0> OzLoT, da meno problemi al grub ed è + facile il backup dei dati
<ichi_> mi spiego meglio.. ho un cd coi drivers della mia pennetta wifi netgear wna3100... dato che nn viene riconosciuta su ubuntu, ho letto su alcuine guide che devo usare ndiswrapper coi drivers x xp
<OzLoT> O.o cos'è il grub?
<fabio_cc> ichi_, in che senso estrarre?
<OzLoT> :P
<fabio_cc> !grub | OzLoT
<ubot-it> OzLoT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ichi_> solo che sul cd di installazione della NETGEAR c'è il file Setup.exe, nn trovo da nessuna parte i drivers, li installa solo con Setup.exe
<ichi_> c'è un modo per tirarli fuori da quello stramaledetto cd? XD
<OzLoT> ah dici perchè entrambi i sistemi operativi farebbero riferimento allo stesso file di boot?
<OzLoT> credo di averti capito
<fabio_cc> ichi_, la soluzione sarebbe installare quel driver su un sistema win, oppure puoi provare ad usare wine per vedere se durante l'nstallazione ti estrae i file in una cartella
<Carlin0> ichi_, sul cd devi cercare il file *.inf
<Carlin0> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Carlin0> ichi_, che modello è?
<ichi_> Carlin0, purtroppo ci sono molti problemi con sta pennetta NETGEAR WNA3100 e linux..
<ichi_> fabio_cc, nn ho un pc win sottomano adesso.. sono al mare XD
<Carlin0> io ne ho un altro modello della netgear che va da sola basta connetterla
<Carlin0> cmq ichi_ nel cd cerca il file *.inf vedrai che c'è e leggi il wiki
<ichi_> eh a me boh.. se do lsusb mi trova un Netgear, .Inc
<ichi_> ma se do iwconfig nn mi trova nulla
<ichi_> mi trova la integrata e l'alfa che ho collegato
<ichi_> ora provo a cercare sto file inf sperando di trovarlo
<OzLoT> comunque...
<OzLoT> se posso riprendere un attimino il discorso:
<OzLoT> installando ubuntu in una partizione dove ho installato XP
<OzLoT> se utilizzando XP mi becco qualcosa...o creo errori di sistema e devo formattare tutto..perdo anche ubuntu.
<OzLoT> e tutto quello che c'è dentro.
<Carlin0> OzLoT,  formatti solo win
<OzLoT> ma a volte non basta
<Carlin0> OzLoT, appunto fai un disco coi dati , come ti ho detto
<OzLoT> ma se qualche virus dovese attaccare windows mentre uso windows..non potrebbe comunque attaccare anche ubuntu?
<Carlin0> scordatelo o un virus è per win o è per linux
<OzLoT> ma sotto win non posso aprire i files di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> no
<OzLoT> su ubuntu a quanto ho capito però si
<Carlin0> che files ?
<maxwiz> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema da sottoporre per trovare qualcuno che possa fornirmi aiuto
<OzLoT> qualsiasi file compatibile..installato sull'altro sistema
<OzLoT> per esempio
<Carlin0> se hai un file openoffice lo apri sia su win che ubuntu se hai un pdf idem altri file eseguibili no
<fabio_cc> !installazione | OzLoT, hai letto?
<fabio_cc> ubot-it è andato in ferie
<ubot-it> OzLoT, hai letto?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> OzLoT, hai letto il wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione ? La ti chiarirai le idee
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'andato in ferie'
<Carlin0> OzLoT, passa in chat qui si fa supporto per ubuntu sei oftopic
<Carlin0> !chat | OzLoT
<ubot-it> OzLoT: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OzLoT> per analizzare il linguaggio usato per programmare sotto windows per esempio posso usare ubuntu
<OzLoT> per correggere errori anche sotto windows
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | maxwiz
<ubot-it> maxwiz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maxwiz> Ok, grazie: premesso che utilizzo ubuntu da circa 5 anni e sono alla versione 10.04 LTS oggi mi è successo qualcosa che non riesco a spiegarmi e che ha causato la sparizione della mia home
<maxwiz> Ho istallato e poi disinstallato un programma windows con wine ed al reboot ho trovato ubuntu come se lo avessi appena istallato e nella home i miei file sono spariti
<OzLoT> recepito ;) perdonatemi per l'assillo
<Carlin0> maxwiz, mai sentita una cosa simile ...
<Carlin0> anche se non ho mai usato wine
<maxwiz> Infatti... ho avuto qualche problema negli anni passati ma ho sempre risolto salvando la home e trasferendo tutto in una nuova istallazione
<maxwiz> ora xro la home che mi si presenta è vuota e dei miei file non c'è traccia
<Carlin0> hai provato photorec o programmi simili ?
<maxwiz> Non ancora, siccome la cosa è stata repentina pensavo a qualche file di configurazione alterato da poter ripristinare
<Carlin0> maxwiz, io proverei da live cd a vedere cosa vedi ...
<Carlin0> cmq strana sta cosa
<maxwiz> Ho provato, vedo la stessa home che mi propone il boot normale.
<Carlin0> partizioni sparite ne avevo gia sentito ma li è la tabella partizioni che va a escort
<Carlin0> file cancellati da nessuno mi è nuova
<maxwiz> Ho controllato le partizioni ma sembrano integre, ho una /dev/sda1 da 27 GB NTFS ed una /dev/sda5 con ubuntu ed il sistema le vede correttamente
<maxwiz> Dopo che si è creato il problema al boot ubuntu mi fa vedere la partizione con XP , non monta la dev/sda5 d ha l'aspetto di un sysop appena istallato
<Carlin0> e un programma con wine ha fatto tutto ciò ?
<maxwiz> Sembrerebbe di si, è successo tutto nell'arco di 15-20 minuti
<Carlin0> ma che programma era scusa ?
<maxwiz> era un eseguibile che serviva a scaricare una versione di stepmania per xbox, una volta lanciato ha istallato un programma che ha effettivamente scaricato un torrent della versione 4 di stepmania poi siccome il programma non volevo tenerlo lo ho disistallato ed al reboot ho trovato il casino
<maxwiz> mai successa una roba simile...
<Carlin0> buh , l'unica mi pare provare testdisk o photorec
<maxwiz> L'unico dubbio che ho è che la home originale non sia più accessibile perchè ubuntu non mi riconosce i diritti di accesso, ricordo che quando ho istallato ubuntu il programma mi ha fornito una chiave per il recupero della home ma non so come utilizzarla...
<yvesBsAs> maxwiz, buona sera, se ai ancora il programma che ha scaricato, sarebbe opportuno fare un controllo con antivirus, magari online
<maxwiz> il programma lo ho ancora, ma essendo un programma per windows può incasinare linux se eseguito con wine?
<yvesBsAs> comunque, anche se wine non è nella mia lista dei favoriti, mi pare esagerato che lui abbia generato tutto quello, magari ha contribuito, ma ci deve essere altro
<yvesBsAs> non mo devi eseguire, dallo in pasto ad un antivirus online, vedi che dice
<maxwiz> in che modo?
<yvesBsAs> vai su pandasecurity.com e segui le loro istruzioni
<maxwiz> ok, ci provo senz'altro ma quello che mi preme è recuperare i miei dati, un'altra cosa strana che ho notato è questa: per la posta utilizzo da anni thunderbird, dopo il famigerato reboot ho visto che il programma era comunque presente ma quando lo ho lanciato anche per lui era come se lo avessi appena istallato, non c'era traccia ne della posta ne degli account!
<yvesBsAs> non toccare troppo quei dati, opta per un programma di recupero
<yvesBsAs> se tocchi troppo rischi di perderli irrimediabilmente
<maxwiz> Infatti non ho fatto nessuna operazione di scrittura su disco, sono sicuro che da qualche parte ci sono ancora.
<maxwiz> ora sto utilizzando la partizione con XP che sembra non aver subito alcun danno...
<maxwiz> Secondo te è possibile che per sconosciuti motivi non trovando più la home originale ubuntu ne abbia ricreata una ex-novo?
<seawolf> certo è il comportamento standard
<yvesBsAs> con lo steso nome?
<maxwiz> nome utente e password di login sono rimaste le stesse
<maxwiz> ricordo che quando ho istallato ubuntu 10.04 ho potato per una home protetta ed il programma mi ha fornito una chiave alfanumerica per lo sblocco della home ma non so come va utilizzata... magari la home originale è solo nascosta.
<seawolf> quelli sono salvati in file protetti dai permessi,perciò senza sudo non li cancella nessun eventuale virus
<yvesBsAs> maxwiz, ho un dubbio, visto che non ho seguito per completo la storia
<yvesBsAs> da livecd vedi la tua home?
<maxwiz> no, da live cd vedo sempre la stessa home vergine
<yvesBsAs> ok, andiamo per gradi
<yvesBsAs> spiegami, quando avvii il pc, ti appare il grub o prima una schermata win e poi scegli sul grub?
<maxwiz> compare grub che mi permette di scegliere fra win e linux, li non è cambiato nulla
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora avvia da livecd e connettiti alla rete con lei, vieni in chat da li
<maxwiz> Ok
<seawolf> we yvesBsAs ciao,credi che wine abbia fatto girare un virus ?
<yvesBsAs> non penso ad un virus, o era uno script adatto a sgamare chi usa wine, oppure il programma ha impallato qualche cosa
<seawolf> leggo,Ubuntu utilizza ecryptfs per crearti la home cifrata, in modo che venga decifrata automaticamente all'accesso e ti permetta di usarla in modo trasparente come se questa fosse fisicamente presente "in chiaro" su disco. Quando accedi al login, te la trovi subito disponibile decifrata (il sistema usa fuse per montartela sotto la home del tuo utente), ed al successivo logout viene smontata
<yvesBsAs> ma aveva lo home criptata??
<seawolf> sì
<seawolf> [01:42:01] <maxwiz> ricordo che quando ho istallato ubuntu 10.04 ho potato per una home protetta
<yvesBsAs> allora ciao bella..
<seawolf> be io vado,poi domani leggo i log,ciao
<yvesBsAs> notte seawolf
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-09
<maxwizard> eccomi, non riuscivo a rientrare... sono con il live cd
<yvesBsAs> ok, perfetto
<yvesBsAs> dai questi due comandi e postami sul pastebin cosa dicono:
<yvesBsAs> !paste | maxwizard
<ubot-it> maxwizard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> sudo parted -l
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l
<maxwizard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661531/  è il risultato del primo comando
<maxwizard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661532/ questo è il risultato del secondo comando
<yvesBsAs> maxwizard, proviamo, ma vedi di non dare comandi che non ti scrivo, o fare cose che non ti dico, se vedi errori me lo dici al volo, ok?
<maxwizard> ok
<yvesBsAs> dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo mkdir /mnt/maxwiz
<maxwizard> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /mnt/maxwiz
<maxwizard> no errors
<yvesBsAs> cd /mnt/maxwiz
<yvesBsAs> cd /mnt/maxwiz/home
<maxwizard> montato
<yvesBsAs> avevo dimenticato la home :D
<yvesBsAs> ora vediamo se c'è
<maxwizard> ci sono
<yvesBsAs> cd .ecryptfs/
<maxwizard> bash: cd: .ecryptfs/: No such file or directory
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh
<yvesBsAs> pastami cosa dice
<yvesBsAs> sul sito, non qui
<maxwizard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661535/
<yvesBsAs> cavolo, errore mio, il file è nascosto, dai
<yvesBsAs> ls -lha
<maxwizard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661538/ eccolo
<yvesBsAs> non c'è li, proviamo
<yvesBsAs> cd massimo
<yvesBsAs> e poi di nuovo
<yvesBsAs> ls -lha
<maxwizard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661547/  trovato?
<yvesBsAs> maxwizard, ma era criptata la tua home o no?
<yvesBsAs> maxwizard, mi hanno detto che era criptata, ma li sembra di no..
<maxwizard> credo di si, altrimenti non avrei conservato la chiave... a meno che non sia cambiato qualcosa quando sono passato dalla 10.04 alla 10.04.1
<Carlin0> siamo alla 10.04.3 ormai
<maxwizard> xro non so se il contenuto del listato è quello della home originale o di quella ricreata dopo il casino...
<yvesBsAs> se non la avevi cancellata è la originale, infatti ci sono cartelle che datano di parecchi mesi, vedi .java
<maxwizard> no, non ho effettuato cancellazioni
<yvesBsAs> maxwizard, deve essere altro, vediamo una cosa
<yvesBsAs> cd .thunderbird
<yvesBsAs> e poi
<yvesBsAs> ls -lha
<maxwizard> permesso negato
<yvesBsAs> maxwizard, prova a riavviare da HD e prendi Ubuntu, quindi entri in chat
<maxwizard> .java è del 19 aprile ma tutte le altre cartelle sono dell'8 agosto, giorno del crash
<Carlin0> gvfs è di gennaio e anche local è + vecchia
<yvesBsAs> si si, ma non è impossibile, se fossero tutte di agosto mi arrenderei..
<Carlin0> ieri 8 agosto
<maxwizard> ok riparto con l'hd?
<yvesBsAs> aspetta
<yvesBsAs> prova a dare
<maxwizard> ??
<yvesBsAs> gedit .bash_history
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se appare un file di testo corposo
<maxwizard> no, gedit da errore
<maxwizard> non ho il permesso di aprire il file
<yvesBsAs> gksudo gedit /mnt/maxwiz/home/massimo/.bash_history
<yvesBsAs> vediamo se ora si..
<maxwizard> solo 2 righe: sudo startx
<yvesBsAs> spetta, vediamo questo
<yvesBsAs> dai nel terminale
<yvesBsAs> gksudo nautilus
<yvesBsAs> no, nullaù
<yvesBsAs> riavvia da hd, vediamo di liù
<maxwizard> ok
<Al_essio> buonasera a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Al_essio
<ubot-it> Al_essio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Al_essio> ciao fabio
<Al_essio> se qualcuno è disponibile avrei un piccolo problema
<yvesBsAs> cominciano tutti cosi... :XD
<Al_essio> eh eh
<Al_essio> il problema è che non accendevo questo pc da 2 anni
<Al_essio> e ora sono connesso con ubuntu 9.04
<filo1234> e magari non ti ricordi la password
<maxwizard> eccomi con il boot da HD
<yvesBsAs> Al_essio, spetta un minuto, vedo una cosa
<yvesBsAs> maxwizard, dai nel terminale
<yvesBsAs> gksudo nautilus
<yvesBsAs> controlla se il cestino che appare è vuoto o no, NON CANCELLARE SE C'E
<maxwizard> mi da impossibile supportare operazione di trash...
<maxwizard> poi apre il cestino e risulta vuoto
<yvesBsAs> tremo..
<yvesBsAs> chiudi nautilus
<yvesBsAs> ed ora dai il comando senza sudo
<yvesBsAs> nautilus
<yvesBsAs> controlla il cestino
<maxwizard> risulta vuoto ma continua a tentare di aprirlo senza terminare l'operazione
<yvesBsAs> maxwizard, chiudilo e dai ora il comando
<yvesBsAs> ls -lha
<yvesBsAs> ed anche
<yvesBsAs> ls -lha /home
<yvesBsAs> metti sul paste
<maxwizard> dunque... con la chiamata a nautilus senza sudo apre il cestino e risulta vuoto
<yvesBsAs> ok, chiudilo e fai il resto
<maxwizard> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/661558/ risultato di ls -lha
<maxwizard> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/661560/ risultato di ls -lha/home
<maxwizard> può aiutare se recupero i log relativi alla giornata dell'8 agosto? ho fatto il primo boot la mattina alle 5,30, un'altro verso l'ora di pranzo e sono statie tutte sessioni regolari, quello incriminato è delle 15
<yvesBsAs> secondo me è sparita, vedi in sistema -> amministrazione -> gestore dischi
<yvesBsAs> controlla sda5 quanto spazio occupa
<maxwizard> yvesBsAs non voglio approfittare troppo della tua cortesia, se vuoi possiamo riprendere anche domani ad orari + decenti...
<yvesBsAs> controlla giusto quello
<maxwizard> mi da sda5 da 51GB  di capacità ma non da notizie sullo spazio disponibile
<yvesBsAs> fai un impressione dello schermo e poi uppa l'immagine su
<yvesBsAs> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<maxwizard> come copio lo schermo? nn lo ho mai fatto..
<yvesBsAs> da programmi -> accessori -> cattura schermata
<yvesBsAs> cattura la schermata con la partizione visibile
<maxwizard> se salvo la schermata sul disco  comprometto un eventuale recupero?
<yvesBsAs> no, salvala sul desktop
<maxwizard> salvata
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora uppala sul sito
<maxwizard> http://imagebin.org/167026 la schermata
<yvesBsAs> non è gparted, su quello si vede nulla..
<Al_essio> ?
<yvesBsAs> prova da terminale a dare
<yvesBsAs> gksudo gparted
<yvesBsAs> Al_essio, se sei ancora sulla 9.10 ti suggerisco vivamente di formattarla e mettere la 10.04 (LTS) oppure l'ultima.
<yvesBsAs> quanta ram e che cpu c'è sul PC
<Al_essio> yvesBsAs, ricordo che c'è un programma x preparare la distribuzione con tutti i programmik prima di formattare ma non ricordo come si chiama
<Carlin0> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<yvesBsAs> remastersys
<maxwizard> ho dato il comando ma non fa nulla, cioè lancia l'applicazione e la richiude
<yvesBsAs> ma devi installare la nuova, tanto vale installare i programmi nuovi, salvati i documenti tuoi
<Al_essio> questa cosa dovrebbe reinstalarmi tutti i programmi che ho ora?
<Al_essio> ok
<yvesBsAs> maxwizard, prova
<yvesBsAs> sudo gparted
<yvesBsAs> vedi che dice
<yvesBsAs> no, una cosa è un backup, un altra la lista dei programmi
<maxwizard> command not found
<yvesBsAs> dalla 9.10 all'ultima versione c'è un immensità di differenze, nel sistema
<yvesBsAs> maxwizard,
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Carlin0> se non ho capito male ha jaunty
<Al_essio> se mi creassi un immaggine con ubuntu customization kit va bene?
<Carlin0> Al_essio, ma reinstalli tutta roba vecchia
<yvesBsAs> haa, si, la 9.04, peggio, ora c'è gdm2..
<maxwizard> E: Operazione gparted non valida ???  strana risposta
<yvesBsAs> Al_essio, l'immagine la crei dopo aver installato la roba nuova, a caso che..
<yvesBsAs>  sudo apt-get install gparted
<yvesBsAs> da errore??
<maxwizard> oops, ho dimenticato install...
<yvesBsAs> ghghgh
<Carlin0> Al_essio, a mio parere fatti un elenco dei pacchetti installati e li reinstalli velocemente
<Carlin0> usando la storia del clone
<Al_essio> yvesBsAs, ovviamente dovrei la mia intenzione è prepararmi un immagine iso dell'ultima distribuzione di ubuntu con tutti i pacchetti e i programmi che mi interessano
<yvesBsAs> Al_essio, esempio grossolano, ora ai un Win95 e stai per installare Seven, a che ti serve il backup dei programmi
<Al_essio> capito
<yvesBsAs> appunto Al_essio , installala prima, poi con remastersys fai quello che stai dicendo
<Al_essio> ok
<yvesBsAs> Al_essio, quanta ram e che cpu?
<Al_essio> yvesBsAs, ram 1 gb
<Al_essio> yvesBsAs, x cpu non so che dirti...devo praticamente reimparare ad usare il pc
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe andare comunque, scaricati la iso della nuova, masterizzi ed installi
<maxwizard> http://imagebin.org/167030 schermata gparted
<yvesBsAs> se vedi che non ce la fa, o che è troppo pesante, cerca la iso di Lucid
<Carlin0> Al_essio, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<Al_essio> Carlin0, SI
<Carlin0> dai lscpu e metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Al_essio> Carlin0, se facessi l'avanzamento fino all'ultima versione combinerei il casino
<yvesBsAs> maxwizard, quella partizione contiene il sistema e poco piu, ergo tutto il resto è sparito, mi sa..
<Carlin0> Al_essio, da jaunty non avanzi + ormai
<maxwizard> qualche speranza con photorec?
<Carlin0> tentar non nuoce
<yvesBsAs> forse, ma non oso darti false idee, se era criptata non saprei che santo invocare, in piu son ateo..
<maxwizard> pure io...
<yvesBsAs> se non c'era roba vitale sopra direi di berci sopra e reinstallare
<maxwizard> quello che non capisco è come cavolo è successo....
<Carlin0> buonanotte a tutti
<yvesBsAs> nessunissima idea, senza uno straccio di storico è impossibile
<yvesBsAs> vedi in /var/log se ci son log che possono darti una pista
<Al_essio> ok
<yvesBsAs> anche solo per evitare che succeda in futuro
<maxwizard> foto, fatture dapagare, indirizzi mail, posta,
<maxwizard> che log devo aprire? ci ho provato ma non ho capito molto,
<yvesBsAs> non lo so, log user, sys e varie, ma non saprei..
<maxwizard> potrebbe essere stato un  un problema dovuto a qualche ram difettosa?
<yvesBsAs> ti si inchiodava a volte? o si resettava?
<maxwizard> no però qualche volta al boot avviava da solo il check della ram lento.. quello che la conta tutta con comodo...
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, li è ancora il bios, magari ha qualche problema lui
<maxwizard> Domani provo con photorec, se risolvo vi faccio sapere. Grazie del supporto.
<yvesBsAs> comunque se non ti si inchioda mentre funziona ubuntu, o non si spegne/resetta, non penso riesca a mangiarsi una partizione..
<yvesBsAs> di nulla
<yvesBsAs> mi dispiace non essere stato di aiuto
<maxwizard> buon...giorno a tutti e grazie comunque
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, notte
<OzLoT> cos'p memtest86 e a cosa serve?
<OzLoT> come funziona esattamente?
<yvesBsAs> testa la memoria ram, lo lasci lavorare un 10 minuti, se non trova errori dovrebbe essere a posto
<OzLoT> ma sulla base di cosa testa la memoria?
<OzLoT> e in chce casi può essermi veramente utile,nello specifico?
<OzLoT> comunque ho installato ubuntu e mi ha dato un casino di errori
<yvesBsAs> scrive -> legge i vari registri
<yvesBsAs> se uno fa storie da errore
<yvesBsAs> errori sull'HD o la ram?
<yvesBsAs> se son sulla ram mi pare strano si sia installato
<OzLoT> quando avevo installato ubuntu nel sistema operativo..invece di fare la partizione(opzione possibile dal cd..non c'era nemmeno memtest
<OzLoT> ora mi trovo:
<OzLoT> all'avvio
<OzLoT> ubuntu con linux 2.6.32-33-generic
<OzLoT> poi lo stesso con modalitàripristino
<OzLoT> memtest 86+
<OzLoT> poi quello con serial console
<yvesBsAs> ok se prendi il memtest di li da errori?
<OzLoT> che differenza c'è tra memtest 86 + e il serial console?
<yvesBsAs> la console è un terminale
<yvesBsAs> memtest è un programma di controllo ram
<OzLoT> certo..
<OzLoT> ma in avvio
<OzLoT> mi dà due opzioni diverse per memtest86
<OzLoT> quindi sull'altra opzione
<yvesBsAs> non so, non ricordo, ma ne desse anche dieci, la domanda è: se usi memtest, da errori?
<OzLoT> che cosa posso fare in piu oltre le operazioni normali?
<OzLoT> no funziona
<OzLoT> l'altra è esattamente uguale comunque
<OzLoT> e hai la possibilità di fare le stesse cose
<yvesBsAs> allora (forse) ha creato una voce inutile nel grub
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, può succedere
<yvesBsAs> ai già aggiornato completamente?
<OzLoT> no..ho fatto solo l'installazione
<yvesBsAs> haaa :D
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update
<OzLoT> non mi và di trovarmi inculato per cose che non dovrebbero essere li
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<yvesBsAs> e aspetta che finisca
<OzLoT> sulla console?
<yvesBsAs> si
<OzLoT> aspè mi studio il funzionamento dei comandi
<OzLoT> mi ci vorrà un pò..
<OzLoT> piano piano
<OzLoT> ehehe
<OzLoT> mi sento così nabbo :D
<OzLoT> a dopo ;)
<Usul__> si lavora eh
<yvesBsAs> naa, il primo aggiorna la lista dei programmi che trova installati, il secondo scarica quelli che hanno una versione piu recente e li installa
<OzLoT> è la mia prima notte di ubuntu
<OzLoT> stappiamo una bottiglia di champagne?
<OzLoT> :D
<yvesBsAs> OzLoT, benvenuto in questa tremenda terra di lacrime :D
<OzLoT> addirittura :D
<OzLoT> e io che lo vedevo come un mondo colorato dove tutto è possibile :D
<Usul__> anchio
<yvesBsAs> si, tutto è possibile, ma devi scoprire come farlo
<yvesBsAs> non lo fa da solo..
<OzLoT> non chiedo altro
<OzLoT> :D
<ichi_> ciao a tutti
<ichi_> qualcuno vivo?
<OzLoT> e anzi credo che starò qui spesso d'ora in poi...per osservarvi mentre risolvete i vari problemi che si presentano...e imparare ogni volta qualcosa di nuovo
<OzLoT> sta chat è stimolante ;)
<yvesBsAs> ichi_, vivi si, ma insomma...
<yvesBsAs> :D
<OzLoT> spero di arrivare presto a un livello in cui potrò dare una mano anche io..mi gratificherebbe
<ichi_> lol
<OzLoT> :D
<ichi_> yvesBsAs, ho un problema che mi tiene + morto che vivo
<ichi_> oggi mi son comprato una chiavetta wifi NETGEAR, modello WNA3100
<yvesBsAs> esponi e vediamo
<yvesBsAs> ...un altra chiavica usb :(
<OzLoT> anzi sapete che vi dico..?prendo il mio taccuino e annoto tutto..
<ichi_> comprata, torno a casa e la collego, convinto che funzioni, con linux funziona sempre tutto quello che si attacca, mi riconosce persino la sigaretta elettronica che ho comprato XD
<OzLoT> da oggi sarò lo studente secchione della chat :D
<OzLoT> ormai ho deciso
<ichi_> bene.. la attacco e nn va, si accende il suo bel LED azzurro, se do il comando "lsusb" mi dice Netgear, Inc.
<ichi_> ma se do iwconfig, nn me la rileva, dal network manager nn me la rileva
<yvesBsAs> in iwconfig appare ?
<ichi_> no
<ichi_> mi vede solo la mia atheros integrata
<ichi_> cmq, vado su google e vedo che c'è da usare ndiswrapper
<yvesBsAs> staccala, dai il comando
<ichi_> (sul cd della pennetta nn ci sono drivers linux, solo winzoz)
<yvesBsAs>  /tail -f /var/log/messages
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<yvesBsAs> e poi attaccala. cosa esce mettilo su pastebin
<yvesBsAs> !paste | ichi_
<ubot-it> ichi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ichi_> ok spe
<ichi_> che l'avevo gia imbustata ancora x ridarla indietro alla trony XD
<ichi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661599/
<ichi_> premetto che ho installato i drivers come da guide su internet con ndiswrapper
<ichi_> x questo mi dice "can't load drivers blablabla"
<OzLoT> come faccio a evitare che mi richieda la pass ogni volta che lo lascio inattivo per qualche minuto?
<yvesBsAs> li sembra ci sia..
<yvesBsAs> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<ichi_> wlan0 è la mia integrata
<ichi_> e wlan1 è la mia alfa con la quale son collegato ad internet adesso
<yvesBsAs> OzLoT, dal risparmio energia, togli il blocca schermo
<ichi_> yvesBsAs, guarda invece cosa mi da colcomando "ndiswrapper -l"
<yvesBsAs> ma l'ai inserita la nuova?
<ichi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661601/
<ichi_> sisi è inserita
<ichi_> se la disinserisco, con ndiswrapper -l nn mi dice + "present"
<ichi_> nn capisco cosa diavolo abbia sta chiavetta...
<OzLoT> !LSUSB
<yvesBsAs> be, se il kernel non la rileva, dubito forte possa funzionare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'LSUSB'
<OzLoT> O.o
<OzLoT> ahhh
<OzLoT> ficooo
<FloodBotIt1> OzLoT: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<OzLoT> !iwconfig
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iwconfig'
<yvesBsAs> ichi_, mettimi sul pastebin il lsusb
<OzLoT> il bot mi odis
<OzLoT> odia
<ichi_> poi alcuni idioti sui forum scrivono "io son riuscito a farla andare" e nn scrivono come.. =__=
<yvesBsAs> OzLoT, questa è la chat di supporto, si giochicchia sull'altra (senza esagerare :P)
<ichi_> yvesBsAs, se riesci ad aiutarmi giuro che..nn so ti offro un litro di birra semmai ci incontreremo XD
<OzLoT> (scusate mi lascio prendere la mano :P)
<yvesBsAs> si, ma pastami lsusb
<ichi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661602/
<ichi_> vedi che mi dice "Netgear, Inc."???? sta maledetta infame
<ichi_> i drivers mi dice che ci sono, ndiswrapper mi dice che c'è, lsusb mi trova sta menata qua.. e nn funziona T_T
<ichi_> poi nn so se c'entra qualcosa ma se scrivo "dmesg" mi da una slfilza immane di questa roba:
<ichi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661603/
<yvesBsAs> spetta, anche senza la pennetta inserita da quella sfilza di roba?
<ichi_> mmmh mi pare di si spe che vedo
<ichi_> si
<ichi_>  2962.070365] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 10
<ichi_> in mezzo a quella roba li
<yvesBsAs> cioè, dandolo e continua sotto a scrivere quei messaggi??
<ichi_> è la prima volta che vedo tutta quella roba li cmq.. da stasera
<yvesBsAs> anche staccata?
<ichi_> sisi se do anche 1' volte dmesg mi da quelle cose li
<ichi_> ma da stasera eh
<ichi_> da quando sto smanettando con sta stramaledetta chiavetta
<yvesBsAs> ok, riavvia e prendi il kernel precedente, spingi su shift appena appare grub e prendi un kernel vecchio
<ichi_> uhm..
<yvesBsAs> poi torna qui
<ichi_> poi?
<ichi_> oook
<ichi_> arrivo alora
<FloodBotIt1> ichi_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ichi__> yvesBsAs, aaaaah queste son le cose che mi piacciono quando funzionano..
<ichi__> nn ho altri kernel XD
<yvesBsAs> lol!
<ichi__> ho il 2.36
<ichi__> mmh
<yvesBsAs> è aggiornato il sistema?
<ichi__> com'è il comando x vedere il kernel?
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo update grub
<yvesBsAs> vedi se escono errori
<ichi__> ma apt-get?
<yvesBsAs> no no, update grub elenca i kernel installati
<ichi__> sudo: update: command not found
<ichi__> LOL
<yvesBsAs> sudo update-grub
<yvesBsAs> dimenticato un pezzo :P
<ichi__> ah ok
<OzLoT> annoto annoto..
<yvesBsAs> mettili sul pastebin
<ichi__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661607/
<ichi__> io sono su ubuntu 9.10 nè..
<yvesBsAs> HAARRGGG!!!
<ichi__> xkè mi serviva la 9.10 x alcune cose sul mio netbook
<ichi__> eh si XD
<yvesBsAs> Karmic?
<ichi__> yes
<ichi__> x ora questa chiavetta qua è l'unica che mi sta dando cosi tanti problemi a farsi rilevare
<yvesBsAs> son cavolacci con quella, mettici almeno Lucid, la 10.04
<ichi__> di solito ho problemi a configurare le cose ma nn a farle rilevare
<ichi__> no dai nn dirmi cosi T_T
<ichi__> cmq io mi ricordo che quando andavo nel menu del grub mi dava anche un altro kernel, + vecchio
<ichi__> com'è che nn ce l'ho + ora? oO
<yvesBsAs> il fatto è che sui kernel piu recenti ci sono i driver piu recenti, inglobati dentro
<yvesBsAs> probabilmente lo ai disinstallato
<ichi__> ah ecco..
<ichi__> cmq io faccio sicurezza informatica quindi mi servono i tools di backtrack
<ichi__> ma siccome nn mi va di installarlo fisso su hdd e nn ho voglia di fare la menata di riavviare e bootare da chiavetta backtrack
<ichi__> ho installato i tools su ubuntu 9.10 che van da dio, e uso la scheda esterna Alfa AWUS036H
<ichi__> che pare funzioni molto meglio sulla 9.10 piuttosto che su quelle + recenti
<yvesBsAs> poco importa, il fatto è che Karmic non viene piu aggiornata, quindi resti con kernel datati
<ichi__> xkè dalla 9.10 in poi i drivers RTL8187 sonoo + bacati
<OzLoT> finche la barca và .a
<ichi__> uhm.. nn c'è proprio modo di usare sta chiavetta sulla 9.10? nn so, se ti viene in mente qualcosa.. anche con ndiswrapper, qualcosa che a me è sfuggito e che sul net nn ho trovato
<yvesBsAs> strano, in ogni caso (al limite) compili un modulo diverso
<yvesBsAs> non penso sia insurmontabile
<ichi__> essendo una brodcom, nn è che magari c'è qualcosa di compatibile?
<yvesBsAs> il fatto è che il kernel manco la annusa, resta muto
<yvesBsAs> e non è affatto una cosa sana
<ichi__> nn ho mai smanettato coi moduli e drivers, dato che mi ha sempre  rilevato tutto, dal gps bluetooth alle chiavette varie a tutto quel che ci ho attaccato.. è la prima cosa che mi da menate questa
<yvesBsAs> dammi un secondo
<ichi__> te che te ne intendi + di me...
<ichi__> xkè il kernel nn la annusa? nel senso.. con lsusb mi trova un Netgear Inc
<ichi__> e ndiswrapper mi dice che i drivers sono installati ela periferica (quando inserita) è disponibile
<ichi__> sisi prenditi tutto il tempo, io son qua fino alle 6 XD
<ichi__> che poi la morosa vuol vedere l'alba in spiaggia
<yvesBsAs> scheda video che è?
<ichi__> uhm.. come lo vedo?
<ichi__> nn mi ricordo..
<yvesBsAs> lspci
<yvesBsAs> vedi la stringa vga
<ichi__> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<yvesBsAs> ok, alla grande, passa in chat che ti faccio aggiornare il kernel
<yvesBsAs>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Al_essio> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<stefano80> buon giorno a tutti, da un po' di tempo il pc con ubuntu si avvia, ma poco dopo si spegne il monitor dicendo no signal, devo rieseguire il boot a volte anche due volte e dopo va bene, sembra che ubuntu perda il segnale con il monitor e tra l'altro smette il boot, cosa mai successa. Qualcuno sa darmi qualche indicazione?
<ranxerox> buongiorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<ichi_> salve a tutti
<gennaro> mi serve aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gennaro> ho attivato ruoto cubico ma mi ruota solo 2 lati non 4
<gennaro> è un cubo con solo 2 lati insomma
<ichi_> qualche anima viva a quest'ora?
<gennaro> come posso risolvere??
<glpiana> gennaro, controlla nelle impostazioni generali quanti desktop sono impostati
<gennaro> come si fa
<glpiana> !nessuno | ichi_
<ubot-it> ichi_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<glpiana> gennaro, da compizconfig-settings-manager. clicca su generale
<glpiana> !ccsm | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<gennaro> numeri desktop 1
<gennaro> devo mettere 2
<ichi_> glpiana, ci sei alora!
<glpiana> gennaro, dovrai mettere 4 immagino
<ichi_> allora, problema.. ho comprato una chiavetta NETGEAR WNA3100.. dopo tutta la notte passata qua con yves, son riuscito a installarla circa 15 minuti fa
<ichi_> ora.. mi trova le reti ma se provo a collegarmi ad una rete cifrata, continua a chiedermi la pass
<ichi_> e la pass che inserisco è giusta
<ichi_> xkè mi ci collego gia con un'altra chiavetta
<glpiana> ichi_, stacca la chiavetta, reinseriscila e poi nel temrinale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<gennaro> devo riavviare credp
<glpiana> ichi_, copia ttto su pastebin
<ichi_> nel dmesg mi dice "ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12"
<glpiana> !paste | ichi_
<ubot-it> ichi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gennaro> è sempre uguale... sempre 2 sono
<glpiana> gennaro, no, non credo sia necessario
<gennaro> e allora come mai
<gennaro> mi da sempre 2 desktop
<glpiana> gennaro, prendi una schermata della finestra delle impostazioni dei desktop
<glpiana> !image | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> torno a breve
<gennaro> niente da fare
<gennaro> non riesco a farlo
<gennaro> un sistema piu semplice
<gennaro> help
<glpiana> gennaro, l'hai postata sta immagine?
<gennaro> non so fare niente
<gennaro> uffa mi avvilisco
<glpiana> gennaro, applicazioni -> accessori -> cattura schermata
<glpiana> gennaro, basta chiedere e ti si spiega
<glpiana> ma scrivere aiuto o help non ha alcun senso
<gennaro> e poi
<gennaro> ho catturato la schermata in .png
<glpiana> ichi_, sto pastebin?
<glpiana> !image | gennaro caricala su uno di questi siti
<ubot-it> gennaro caricala su uno di questi siti: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gennaro> http://imagebin.org/167080
<gennaro> ho fatto
<gennaro> la riesci a vedere??
<glpiana> gennaro, un attimo. intanto dimmi su che versione di ubuntu sei
<gennaro> l'ultima 11.04
<glpiana> gennaro, oki, l'ho trovato, si era nascosta :D
<glpiana> gennaro, clicca su generale nella colonna di sinistra
<glpiana> gennaro, poi clicca su impostazioni generali
<glpiana> gennaro, dimmi quando ci sei
<gennaro> generale --> opzioni generali
<glpiana> gennaro, sì esatto
<gennaro> ok ci sono
<glpiana> gennaro, l'ultima scheda sulla destra che visualizzi è associazione tasti, giusto?
<gennaro> giusto
<gennaro> giusto
<glpiana> gennaro,  sulla destra c'è  una freccia, cliccala
<glpiana> ti appare un'ultima scheda, entraci
<gennaro> ok qui ci ero gia stato
<glpiana> gennaro, prendi una schermata e postala come hai fatto prima
<gennaro> ok
<ichi_> allora, problema.. ho comprato una chiavetta NETGEAR WNA3100.. dopo tutta la notte passata qua con yves, son riuscito a installarla circa 15 minuti fa
<ichi_> ora.. mi trova le reti ma se provo a collegarmi ad una rete cifrata, continua a chiedermi la pass
<ichi_> e la pass che inserisco è giusta
<glpiana> ichi_, io sto ancora aspettando il pastebin
<ichi_> glpiana, quale? mi è caduta la connessione ._.
<glpiana> ichi_, inutile continuare a scrivere le stesse cose se poi non rispondi a chi ti chiede informazioni
<glpiana> ichi_, dmesg | tail ti  ho chiesto, e sei caduto dopo
<ichi_> che pastebin ti serve? nn è colpa mia ero offline....
<glpiana> -.-
<gennaro> http://imagebin.org/167083
<glpiana> gennaro, metti numero di desktop a 4
<ichi_> boh a me nn è arrivato il messaggio...
<gennaro> ok...
<ichi_> cmq
<glpiana> ichi_, vabbè, se vuoi posta sto dmesg | tail altrimenti lasciamo perdere
<gennaro> fatto
<ichi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661735/
<glpiana> gennaro, provalo
<ichi_> da ieri sera mi da sta roba cmq
<gennaro> no sempre la stessa cosa
<ichi_> dmesg è intasato di quella roba li
<gennaro> riavvio??
<glpiana> ichi_, ti avevo chiesto di togliere la chiave e reinserirla e POI dare dmes | tail
<glpiana> gennaro, no, non serve riavviare. prova a mettere a 4 anche gli altri due valori
<gennaro> ok ora va
<gennaro> grazie mille
<glpiana> gennaro, bene
<ichi_> ma che due maroni sta connessione
<ichi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661735/
<ichi_> questo è il pastebin
<ichi_> ditemi che mi leggete x favore e che nn son caduto ancora
<ichi_> sto sclerando con sto wifi che va e viene
<FloodBotIt1> ichi_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> ichi_, devi togliere la chiavetta e poi reinserirla prima di dare il comando
<glpiana> torno dopo
<ichi_> lo so
<ichi_> ma se do dmesg è tutto pieno di quella roba che leggi
<ichi_> a raffica
<ichi_> anche se do 50 volte dmesg è sempre pieno di quella roba li
<ichi_> boh
<FloodBotIt1> ichi_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ichi_> grazie cmq
<ichi_> !chat
<ichi_> ...e poi mi dicono che nn mi devo incazzare =_=
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stefano80> buon giorno a tutti, da un po' di tempo il pc con ubuntu si avvia, ma poco dopo si spegne il monitor dicendo no signal, devo rieseguire il boot a volte anche due volte e dopo va bene, sembra che ubuntu perda il segnale con il monitor e tra l'altro smette il boot, cosa mai successa. Qualcuno sa darmi qualche indicazione?
<filo1234> stefano80: cosa intendi con "dopo poco si spegne il monitor"? nel senso, ti si spegne mentre stai lavorando? o dopo che non lo usi da un po?
<stefano80> filo1234, no, al momento del boot
<glpiana> stefano80, prova a d inserire l'opzione di boot "nomodeset". sai come fare?
<stefano80> glpiana, no
<glpiana> stefano80, visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio del pc?
<glpiana> stefano80, sì [] no [] forse []
<stefano80> glpiana, appare soltanto la scirtta starting up...,
<glpiana> stefano80, quindi hai solo ubuntu su quel pc
<glpiana> stefano80, all'avvio del pc, dopo le scritte del bios, premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift fino a quando compare il menu di grub
<stefano80> glpiana, si
<glpiana> dopodichè premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> stefano80, a questo punto ti piazzi in fondo alla riga che termina con quiet splash e ci aggiungi alla fine nomodeset
<glpiana> premi ctrl+x e avvii con questa opzione. vedi come si comporta
<stefano80> glpiana, grazie ho annotato la procedura che mi hai detto, quando passerò su quell'altro pc la faro', nel caso dovessero esserci problemi mi farò risentire
<glpiana> stefano80, ok
<gab_> buondì: problema percorso con spazio nella variabile PATH. Vorrei impostare una cartella contenente alcuni scripts che è all'interno della Cartella Ubuntu One ma sembra nn riconosere lo spazio
<gab_> nel file .bashrc ho inseirot "export PATH=$PATH:/home/gab/Ubuntu\ One/SCRIPT/scripts_grass" ma riconosce fino ad ...Ubuntu
<glpiana> gab_, prova a mettere degli apici all'inizio e alla fine del percorso
<jester-> gab_: elimina gli spazi e metti un - se non ti garba il nome tutto attaccato
<gab_> glpiana: export PATH=$PATH:"/home/gab/Ubuntu\ One/SCRIPT/scripts_grass"                ho provato così ma non va lo stesso (anche son apici singoli)
<gab_> jester-: dici di rinominare la cartella Ubuntu\ One?
<glpiana> gab_, non devi usare lo \ e non so se le virolette vanno bene
<jester-> gab_: certo
<jester-> gab_: in ubuntu-one o ubuntu_one
<gab_> jester-: ma ce l'ho sincornizzata su più pc
<jester-> gab_: trick
<jester-> gab_: peri un terminale e dai cd Ubuntu\  e batti tab
<jester-> te lo completa giusto e lo metti nella stringa
<gab_> jester-: già fatto
<jester->  Ubuntu\ One/
<glpiana> gab_, hai provato con '/home/gab/Ubuntu One/SCRIPT/scripts_gras'  ?
<jester-> cd ~/Ubuntu\ One/
<gab_> glpiana:  jester export PATH=$PATH:'~/Ubuntu\ One/SCRIPT/scripts_grass'     -->  bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:~/Ubuntu\: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> gab_, ti ho detto di non mettere \
<glpiana> gab_, metti già gli apici
<gab_> glpiana: ah si...provo
<gab_> glpiana: non va
<glpiana> gab_, prova con export PATH=$PATH:'/home/gab/Ubuntu One'/SCRIPT/scripts_gras
<glpiana> gab_, correggi grass
<gab_> glpiana: niente da fare :/
<gennaro> per far partire i giochi di windows su ubuntu
<glpiana> gab_, comunque se usi tab per completare, come ti diceva jester-, dovresti risolvere
<glpiana> gennaro, eh
<gennaro> cosa ostrogota ho chiesto!!!
<glpiana> gennaro, concludi la farse
<glpiana> *frase
<gennaro> ho chiesto qualcosa di difficile e improbabile
<gennaro> vorrei far partire qualche gioco o qualche programmino di windows
<glpiana> gennaro, ti serve wine
<glpiana> !wine | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<glpiana> non tutto gira
<glpiana> gennaro, su winehq.org trovi il database dei programmi
<gennaro> installo prima wine allora
<gennaro> poi dopo aver installato wine che devo fare
<glpiana> gennaro, leggere la guida che ti ho indicato
<gennaro> quale guida... non la trovo
<glpiana> <ubot-it> gennaro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<glpiana> questa guida gennaro
<gab_> glpiana: a titolo informativo non va...ho fatto un link simbolico nella cartella dove ci sono gli scripts del software grass :/
<glpiana> ok
<quatar[it]-2> Ciao a tutti. Il mio portatile VAIO VGN-NR31S/S con ubuntu natty 32 bit, che ha funzionato ottimamente per oltre due anni, ora non s'accende più. L'ultima volta che l'ho usato (senza fare né aggiornamenti né azioni amministrative in genere) si era bloccato sula schermata di screensaver... ho staccato l'alimentazione.. ma ora non si accende più correttamente.
<quatar[it]-2> Nel senso che si accende, fa qualche rumore, fa un po' di lucine, ma lo schermo rimane spento e, se per i primi 15 secondi posso accendere le lucine di bloc num/caps lock etc,
<quatar[it]-2> poi non funziona più nemeno quello. Inserendo una live di 10.10 le lucine le posso manovrare anche per ore, ma lo schermo ancora non si accende
<quatar[it]-2> Sì, ho provato con uno schermo esterno anche.
<filo1234> quatar[it]-2: ergo si è guastato
<quatar[it]-2> filo1234: cosa posso fare? voglio almeno avere i miei dati indietro
<quatar[it]-2> ed è agosto... grr
<quatar[it]-2> prima di considerare il guasto... può essere l'alimentazione?
<filo1234> stacca il disco e montalo su un altro pc e ti prendi i dati
<massimo18> quatar[it]-2: è in garanzia oppure è scaduta?
<quatar[it]-2> scaduta
<quatar[it]-2> quindi secondo te il disco funziona..
<massimo18> quatar[it]-2: ok allora fai come dice filo1234
<quatar[it]-2> e il guasto dove starebbe?
<filo1234> e che ne so io?
<massimo18> lol
<quatar[it]-2> eheh no intendo... se non va l'acensione ma secondo te il disco va.. vuol dire che t'immagini un guasto in settore di boot, no?
<PaoloRotolo> quatar[it]-2, ricordo che alcuni mesi fa ho avuto gli stessi tuoi sintomi su un computer desktop asus
<quatar[it]-2> buh vabbè è che uno spera fino all'ultimo di non aver perso i dati grezzi della propria ricerca ecco..
<filo1234> io non immagino ho solo detto di provare a prendere il disco e portarlo su un altro pc e prendere i dati
<filo1234> se fosseil disco avresti errori e il monitor funzionerebbe...
<quatar[it]-2> PaoloRotolo: dimi dimi, come andò?
<massimo18> comunque siamo in supporto ubuntu non in supporto problemi hardware, chiudiamo OT :)
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> ma questo non ha niente a che fare con il supporto Ubuntu
<quatar[it]-2> massimo18: eh beh per un po'potevo pensare si trattasse dei driver o del kernel
<PaoloRotolo> quatar[it]-2, risolvetti tutto resettando il BIOS, ma non sono sicuro che sia lo stesso problema anche a te :)
<PaoloRotolo> al massimo continuiamo in  #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> quatar[it]-2: ma se non funziona nemmeno la live
<PaoloRotolo> quatar[it]-2, una sola domanda, quando accendi il pc, fa il "bip"?
<quatar[it]-2> filo1234:  ci sta anche il fatto che non sono un grande esperto di architettura degli elaboratori e quindi non so distiguere bene i problemi! ehe comunque chiudo l'OT grazie per le risposte
<quatar[it]-2> PaoloRotolo: ora sono su -chat. Comunque... non fa mai bip in generale il mio pc quando si accende... fa dei clic e quelli li fa ancora.
<quatar[it]-2> bye
<stef_> ciao
<antonio__> come ripristinare la barra chiudi, iconizza e ingrandisci? sono un paio di giorni che devo usare il comando alt+f4.
<antonio__> naturalmente grazie per eventuali suggerimenti
<glpiana> antonio__, che interfacci ausi?
<glpiana> *interfaccia usi
<antonio__> interfaccia e il desktop? gnome
<glpiana> antonio__, alt+f2 ti funziona? se va scrivi: metacity --replace
<antonio__> ok la barra con i comandi ora è a posto grazie mille sei un drago
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<guest_> ciao, sto utilizzando openbox abbinato solamente con conky, quando utilizzo la scorciatoia da tastiera per mostrare lo schermo, mostra sì lo schermo ma mi nasconde anche conky, qualcuno che usa openbox mi può aiutare?
<jester-> guest_: openbox e vorresti cazzilli vari ?
<guest_> non ho capito....
<glpiana> guest_, vedi se questo ti può aiutare http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/show-desktop-exemption-for-specific-window-in-openbox-742220/
<guest_> adesso do un'occhita
<guest_> dice poco
<glpiana> guest_, le opzioni di concky che propone le hai provate?
<glpiana> guest_, guarda qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827728
<guest_> è la prima volta che uso concky avevo letto la pagina man per alcune impostazioni  adesso ricontrollo
<glpiana> guest_, guarda l'ultimo link che ti ho passato
<glpiana> è decisamente specifico per il tuo problema
<jester-> glpiana: oggià ma bisogna leggere
<glpiana> jester-, uff. dovrò mica cercare la guida a fumetti? :D
<guest_> credo che possa andare bene, adesso provo
<guest_> ottimo, avevo l'opzione normal al posto di override, grazie
<glpiana> prego
<bnnNomad> ciao ragazzi
<bnnNomad> vorrei esporsi un problema di rilievo che ho notato su ubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> fallo
<bnnNomad> ho installato da qualche giorno ubuntu 11.04 sul mio nuovo netbook un samsung n150 dual core intel atom 1,55 ghz,hard disk 250 gb,1 gb di ram
<bnnNomad> il problema é il seguente il netbook con ubuntu diventa un forno
<bnnNomad> ieri da come era diventato caldo lo spento,mi sono spaventato era diventato caldissimo mentre su windows 7 pur facendo più o meno le stesse cose non noto una temp così elevata
<bnnNomad> c'è qualcuno di voi che ha vive la mia stessa esperienza?
<bnnNomad> Un conto é tenere un netbook in calore per due giorni,ma alla lunga rischio di romperlo
<glpiana> bnnNomad, le ventole girano?
<bnnNomad> speriamo cbe c'è qualcuno che mi possa dire qualcosa
<bnnNomad> perché ho messo ubuntu e lo usato per due giorni e mi piace da morire
<glpiana> bnnNomad, anche se mi hai risposto in query, scrivilo anche qui così che tutti possano leggerlo :)
<bnnNomad> ho notato che le ventole girano di più su windows 7, non é che ubuntu non fa partire le ventole?
<bnnNomad> molti dicono d'impostare lo swap manualmente in fase d'installazione cosa che non ho fatto
<glpiana> appunto che ti chiedevo se girano  o meno
<glpiana> bnnNomad, il sistema è aggiornato?
<bnnNomad> assolutamente si
<glpiana> bnnNomad, controlla ste ventole anzitutto
<bnnNomad> glpiana il sistema é aggiornato pure all'ultimo kernel
<glpiana> io ora vado
<bnnNomad> ok
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<bnnNomad> ciao speriamo che qualche anima buona ci dica qualcosa
<bnnNomad> ogni volta che entro mi sembra di parlare da solo
<SaaMmY> bnnNomad dica
<bnnNomad> beh il problema che ho é il surriscaldamento direi abnorme sotto ubuntu
<bnnNomad> ho un netbook che ieri sembrava un forno
<bnnNomad> ho installato ubuntu da tre giorni
<SaaMmY> da quanto tempo lo tieni?
<SaaMmY> il netbook
<SaaMmY> è nuovo o ce l'hai da tanto tempo?
<bnnNomad> Il netbook é nuovissimo
<bnnNomad> appena comprato
<SaaMmY> hai appena installato ubuntu?
<bnnNomad> si
<bnnNomad> tre giorni fa
<SaaMmY> beh serve anche che tu lo aggiorni
<SaaMmY> non puoi averee ubuntu pretendendo che si animi da solo
<bnnNomad> e il sistema é super aggiornato anche all'ultimo kernel
<SaaMmY> solo windows ti fa sembrare che il tuo computer sia intelligente
<SaaMmY> è una farsa
<tanino> salve  a tutti
<SaaMmY> devi seminarlo e coltivarlo un po' all'inizio
<bnnNomad> e che cosa dovrei fare
<SaaMmY> solo all'inizio
<SaaMmY> devi curarlo
<SaaMmY> cioè puoi renderlo operativo come vuoi tu
<SaaMmY> personalizzarlo in tutti i modi
<SaaMmY> è in mani tue sole ed esclusive
<bnnNomad> beh questo lo so é
<SaaMmY> ok quindi sei novizio
<bnnNomad> già un anno che uso ubuntu
<SaaMmY> ah
<tanino> ho un problema con unity 3d chi può aiutarmi?
<SaaMmY> allora beh che velocità hai
<SaaMmY> o che lentezza hai?
<bnnNomad> saamy il mio problema é che il mio netbook su ubuntu scalda da morire
<bnnNomad> ieri é arrivato quasi a 70°
<bnnNomad> evento che mi ha costretto a spegnerlo,non voglio rompere un netbook appena acquistato
<SaaMmY> si c'è un modo per regolare
<SaaMmY> la attivitià della cpu
<bnnNomad> e mi chiedevo se ci fosse un metodo
<SaaMmY> non tanto regolare
<SaaMmY> non regola molto
<bnnNomad> ti spiego saamy é 5 ore che sono sotto windows 7
<bnnNomad> il pc é freschissimo
<bnnNomad> dopo 15 minuti invece ubuntu scalda da morire
<bnnNomad> ed io non so come fare perchè su ubuntu mi trovo meglio
<bnnNomad> il sistema é perfetto,volo decisamente quando uso ubuntu
<SaaMmY> ma non credi che sia perche non riesce a riconoscerti le periferiche?
<SaaMmY> che i driver non sono tanto ben scritti
<SaaMmY> per ubuntu
<SaaMmY> poi dipende
<SaaMmY> non si scalda tanto se lo accendi e basta
<SaaMmY> se ci fai fare 100 cose in contemporanea
<SaaMmY> si surriscalda
<bnnNomad> credimi parola d'onore,ieri ci ho navigato sul web solo 2 schede aperte con ff e già sembrava un forno
<bnnNomad> non potevo neanche digitare
<bnnNomad> siccome ho guardato sul web e non é un problema che ho solo io
<SaaMmY> asp ma come si controlla la temperatura
<bnnNomad> mi chiedo dato che qui mi trovo nel forum di supporto con persone esperte un consiglio
<bnnNomad> beh io ho il samsung tools con le opzioni delle ventole
<bnnNomad> e quando cambio la velocità delle ventole mi appare la temperatura della cpu
<bnnNomad> e ieri é arrivata a 70°
<bnnNomad> tra poco friggevo un netbook bellissimo di pochi giorni
<tanino> scusate l'intromissine, io ho un aspire 5920, ventole pulite e scalda da morire anche se lo accendo solamente, quindi se avete una soluzione sono tutto orecchie. esatto 70° fisso
<bnnNomad> ma figurati tanino
<bnnNomad> anzi fai bene
<bnnNomad> perché io sono diciamo disperato
<SaaMmY> ma io credo sia normale
<SaaMmY> anche io non posso appoggiare il mio netbook sulla pancia
<bnnNomad> pensate non sono sotto pidgin ma sotto mirc su windows 7 perché ubuntu mi ga friggere il netbook ed io ho paura che si rompa
<SaaMmY> che mi scotto
<SaaMmY> ma scusa ma tu parli per visione su sistema secondo quello che ti dice il programma o è perchè sperimenti fisicamente tu la calura esagerata?
<SaaMmY> bnnNomad:
<bnnNomad> saamy io sperimento la calura esagerata
<bnnNomad> ieri dopo appena 30 minuti
<bnnNomad> scottava pure la tastiera
<tanino> io ho la tastiera in fiamme e il pad intoccabile
<bnnNomad> e dalla parte sinistra esce un calore
<bnnNomad> spropositato
<bnnNomad> ho letto di tutto e il contrario di tutto
<bnnNomad> ubuntu che usa troppo le testine dell'hard disk scaldandolo
<SaaMmY> io ci metto compiz sul mio xubuntu lo switcho on off e ci guardo film con vlc con compiz on anche e non fa tutto sto caldo sulla tastiera e sul pad
<SaaMmY> non so che dirvi
<SaaMmY> potete provare a scaricare una app che ho io
<SaaMmY> che non so come si chiama
<SaaMmY> asp
<tanino> sii
<bnnNomad> vediamo
<bnnNomad> perché se su windows 7 il mio pc non scalda e si mantiene fresco permettendomi di tenerlo anche sopra le gambe,ubuntu ieri mi stava ustionando un dito
<SaaMmY> certo i periodi di umidità e afa con aria che non circola favoriscono l'aumento del calore
<bnnNomad> questo é ovvio,ma ci sarà una soluzione o mi dovrò accontentare mio malgrado di usare ubuntu da dicembre a d aprile
<SaaMmY> cmq per fretta ora vi dico io ho installato avant-window-manager
<SaaMmY> ma per altri motivi
<SaaMmY> poi nel pacchetto è inclusa questa app
<tanino> io tengo il clima a palla, ma è cmq obbiettivamente caldissssimo
<SaaMmY> che volevo farvi installare singolarmenet
<SaaMmY> ma fate come volete
<SaaMmY> avant window navigator
<SaaMmY> scusa
<SaaMmY> te
<bnnNomad> e cosa implementa questo pacchetto saamy?
<tanino> provo
<SaaMmY> implementa il cpu frequency monitor
<bnnNomad> vediamo
<bnnNomad> riavvio il pc perché dalla paura io sono windows 7
<bnnNomad> ahimé
<SaaMmY> per installarvi AWN
<SaaMmY> io l'ho installato dopo aver installato ubuntu-tweak
<bnnNomad> anch'io ho ubuntu tweak
<SaaMmY> ah allora installalo da li
<bnnNomad> su un sito dicono che c'è un altra applicazione docky migliore di awn
<SaaMmY> in centro applicazioni
<SaaMmY> nn è vero
<bnnNomad> ma scusa il termine " é un bordello "
<SaaMmY> non è tanto migliore
<SaaMmY> cosa è un bordello?
<bnnNomad> a me interessa solo che il mio netbook non diventi un bollilatte
<SaaMmY> eh ti ho detto
<SaaMmY> devi installari avant window navigator
<SaaMmY> fidati
<SaaMmY> nn lo devi per forza usare
<SaaMmY> oh
<SaaMmY> bnnNomad:
<SaaMmY> trovato
<bnnNomad> cioè?
<bnnNomad> in molti forum dicono che linux non faccia girare bene le ventole
<SaaMmY> sensors applet
<SaaMmY> questo è quello che vuoi
<SaaMmY> apt-get install sensors-applet
<pinco> ciao a tutti
<bnnNomad> ma questo pacchetto
<bnnNomad> oltra a dire la temperatura
<bnnNomad> la abbassa o no?
<bnnNomad> scusami per la franchezza
<pinco> ho una domanda da cento pistole fumanti :)) su qbtorrent mi potete aiutare?
<bnnNomad> dicci pinco,non parliamo di pistole fumanti perché sono allarmato
<pinco> okok; vorrei, se possibile,dare in pasto a qbtorrent una di quelle liste che si trovano sul web con gli ip spia mi aiutate a capire come fare ?
<bnnNomad> oddio io sono la persona la meno adatta a dare risposte,perchè sono sincero e decisamente incavolato come me stesso perché quello che mi scrivi per me é arabo,ma nella vita non si può avere tutto
<SaaMmY> esatto
<SaaMmY> è agosto
<pinco> importante è essre sinceri
<pinco> azz mi sono perso una e
<bnnNomad> insomma non si può sapere tutto
<SaaMmY> ad agosto le cose si abbrustoliscono senza nessuna fonte di calore aggiuntiva
<pinco> saaMmY mi puoi illuminare?
<SaaMmY> il sole non ti basta?
<SaaMmY> o piove da te?
<bnnNomad> io ti ringrazio saaamy per l'aiuto,spengo windows e vado su ubuntu e installo quello che mi hai detto
<quatar[it]-2> Ciao a tutti... ho un problema su un ubuntu 10.10 32 bit computer fisso con penna wireless
<pinco> chiuso in uno stanzino senza finestre 3 piano sotto terra
<quatar[it]-2> quasi ogni sessione, dopo qualche minuto di connessione, si disconnette
<bnnNomad> dimmi quatar
<bnnNomad> sul mondo wireless
<SaaMmY> ok bnnNomad vieni qua su irc dopo mi raccomando
<quatar[it]-2> però una volta disconnesso dice "Nessun dispositivo di rete" e l'unica soluzione è riavviare il pc
<bnnNomad> sono esperto
<SaaMmY> devi configurare il giusto applet
<quatar[it]-2> bnnNomad: bene! dunque illuminami se puoi :)
<bnnNomad> allora
<bnnNomad> inquadriamo la situazione
<quatar[it]-2> sappi che dare restart a init.d/network-manager non basta
<quatar[it]-2> né riaprire nm-applet
<quatar[it]-2> (ah, dato ciò che ti dico, potrei cadere da un momento all'altro :) )
<bnnNomad> il tuo pc é un fisso
<bnnNomad> ?
<quatar[it]-2> sì, assemblato
<bnnNomad> ok e penso che la chiavetta wi-fi
<bnnNomad> sia della belkin o similare?
<quatar[it]-2> vedo subit
<quatar[it]-2> esiste un'azienda RoHS?
<SaaMmY> di sicuro esiste la tua chiavetta
<quatar[it]-2> perché la pennina è in una posizione tale che io non possa leggere :) a meno che non mi dici come trovare l'info via software
<bnnNomad> si ma non é questo il puntu
<bobbybong> quatar[it]-2, lsusb
<bnnNomad> Saamy a quatar penso non gli possiamo fare installare il pacchetto compact wireless
<bnnNomad> quello va solo per le schede integrate giusto?
<pinco> postato tutto sul forum, ci sentiamo gente
<bobbybong> cerca la dicitura network e wifi e posta qui la stringa corrispondente
<SaaMmY> si vero
<SaaMmY> bnnNomad i pacchetti vanno per le cose integrate
<SaaMmY> difficile che ci sia anche uno per una pennetta
<SaaMmY> non uso mai penne wireless
<SaaMmY> potrebbe esistere una app universale per leggerle tutte come cheese per le webcam
<SaaMmY> quasi tutte
<bnnNomad> si giusto io avevo una trust usb e me la riconosciuta senza driver
<bnnNomad> ma qui secondo me siamo su un problema di stabilità
<bnnNomad> perché la penna la riconosce
<bnnNomad> senno' non si connetterebbe
<SaaMmY> eh
<bnnNomad> quatar ci ha lasciati
<SaaMmY> stabilità sull'etere
<bnnNomad> ma il suo problema é strano
<bnnNomad> perchè lui non ha detto che non gli riconosce la penna
<SaaMmY> non è che era troppo lontano dal punto di accesso del router
<SaaMmY> rieccolo
<SaaMmY> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<quatar[it]> eheh indovinate che è successo :)
<bnnNomad> ho capito
<bnnNomad> diceva saamy
<bnnNomad> ma tu quanto sei distante dal router?
<SaaMmY> no ma la mia è chiacchera
<quatar[it]> io son distante
<quatar[it]> cioè la connessione è vero che è labile
<quatar[it]> però quando si perde
<quatar[it]> mi vieta di ripristinarla
<SaaMmY> !wifi | quatar[it]
<ubot-it> quatar[it]: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<bnnNomad> allora era la stessa cosa che succedeva a me
<bnnNomad> su un mio fisso
<bnnNomad> ma io ero collegato via ethernet
<quatar[it]> che risolvesti... con una cosa detta sul wiki?
<quatar[it]> ah ecco
<bnnNomad> quando mettevo
<bnnNomad> il pc in stanby
<bnnNomad> e lo riavviavo perdevo la connessione
<SaaMmY> anche io ma succede per poco tempo
<SaaMmY> io ho un conflitto di QoS con un fisso attaccato con eth al mio router
<SaaMmY> e il mio netbook deve aspettare la priorità del fisso con eth
<SaaMmY> per connettersi
<quatar[it]> il fatto è che io ricevo
<quatar[it]> "nessun dispositivo wireless"
<bnnNomad> ma hai provato ad aggirnare il firmware del router SAAMY?
<quatar[it]> il che è proprio fastidioso!
<SaaMmY> sisi
<bnnNomad> ti capisco quatar
<SaaMmY> no il problema che dico lo da su windows non su xubuntu
<SaaMmY> io uso xubuntu
<bnnNomad> hai provato a fare una prova del 9
<bnnNomad> quatar?
<bnnNomad> mi spiego meglio
<quatar[it]> dimmi... intanto stoc cercando di capire cosa capire dal wiki...
<bnnNomad> quatar sei in dual boot con il fisso o hai solo ubuntu?
<quatar[it]> solo ubuntu
<bnnNomad> perché la prova del nove é solo una
<bnnNomad> procurarti almeno un portatile di qualche amico
<bnnNomad> ti metti nella stessa posizione
<quatar[it]> io ora sono su un altro pc stesso router
<quatar[it]> posizione diversa
<SaaMmY> beh allora puoi levare la chiavetta ora e scrutare il modello e marca
<bnnNomad> ma spiegami questa chiavetta ti da lo stesso problema su ogni pc o solo su un pc in particolare?
<quatar[it]> mmh in realtà non posso
<quatar[it]> c'è una situazione labile
<quatar[it]> mai usata altrove
<bnnNomad> io non ci sto capendo niente
<bnnNomad> sinceramente
<bnnNomad> prima mi dici che sei su un fisso
<bnnNomad> adesso su un altro pc e stesso router
<quatar[it]> stesso rputer
<quatar[it]> non stessa chiavetta!
<SaaMmY> labilità tipo hai trovato una improvvisa situazione di fili e magneti per fabbricarti una penna adattata a una scheda wifi estirpata da un altro pc?
<SaaMmY> alla macgayver
<SaaMmY> ?
<bnnNomad> comunque se sei collegato con l'altro pc
<bnnNomad> puoi staccare
<quatar[it]> una cosa alla mcgyver sì :) la penna deve stare in un angolo tra soffitto e muro perché lì piglia meglio!
<bnnNomad> la penna e scrivere il modello
<bnnNomad> e la marca
<SaaMmY> allora la labilità è il tuo problema?
<SaaMmY> posso permettermi di dire che non è competenza allora di ubuntu?
<bnnNomad> ecco quello che stavo per dire io
<bnnNomad> quatar
<bnnNomad> ti do una risposta
<bnnNomad> che va fuori ubuntu
<bnnNomad> e chiedo scusa agli amministratori
<bnnNomad> per il leggero off topic
<SaaMmY> ma figurati io non sono nessuno qua
<SaaMmY> io sparlo manco stessimo in ubuntu-it-chat
<bnnNomad> dato che il tuo problema é la labilità della tua connessione
<bnnNomad> quatar
<quatar[it]> hi ci sono
<quatar[it]> però un attimo
<bnnNomad> una soluzione sarebbe quella di potenziare le antenne o l'antenna del tuo router
<quatar[it]> il problema secondo me è ubuntunel senso: posso acettare di avere una connessione che va e viene
<quatar[it]> ma non una che quando va
<quatar[it]> devo riavviare il pc perché smette di riconoascre la penna wireless
<quatar[it]> cioè qui credo si tratti di un problema di driver, di software, di network manager...
<SaaMmY> ti dirò guarda
<SaaMmY> il riavviare da una potenza di volt
<SaaMmY> alla macchina
<SaaMmY> che forse ti aumenta il guadagno in ricezione
<SaaMmY> perchè il campo mangnetico aumenta
<quatar[it]> (comunque credo 802 11g rohs usb WiFi)
<bnnNomad> allora vendono delle antennine
<bnnNomad> esterne al massimo costano 10 euro
<quatar[it]> no vabbè non nvoglio cambiarre il parco hardware, non vi dispiacete
<bnnNomad> si attaccano all'antenna del router
<quatar[it]> volevo sapere se esiste una soluzione al problema dei software di rete
<SaaMmY> riavviare da sempre una forza supplementare alle macchine poi quando raggiungono uno stato di stabilità discreta smettono di funzionare come al riavvio
<quatar[it]> che dicono "nessun dispositivo" quando invece un dispositivo c'è
<davey> quatar[it], non ho letto tutto sopra... il problema è che la rete wifi va e non va?!
<quatar[it]> senza offesa, ma secondo me non avete afferrato bene
<quatar[it]> la rete è da 1-2 tacche
<quatar[it]> quindi posso aspettarmi che ogni tanto cada
<quatar[it]> e questo NON è il problema
<quatar[it]> il problema è che quando cade
<SaaMmY> cmq quatar[it] non so se ci hai provato forse già ci hai provato
<quatar[it]> nm-applet mi BLOCCA la possibilità di connettermi
<SaaMmY> a mettere un retino metallico
<SaaMmY> supra alla penna
<quatar[it]> mi toglie anche il pulsantre "connect to hidden nework"
<SaaMmY> e vedere se riceve meglio
<quatar[it]> ossia proprio ZERO come s enon ci fosse più l'USB attaccato
<quatar[it]> SaaMmY: il mio problema NON è la ricezion!
<SaaMmY> tipo lo scolapasta però retino metallico roba in svendita a 50 cent
<quatar[it]> il mio problema è che quando non prende vorrei comunque poter PROVARE un dhclient
<quatar[it]> invece NO
<quatar[it]> perché ubuntu si convince che non c'è più una chiave wireless
<quatar[it]> davey: a te è chiaro?
<davey> quatar[it], quando succede, hai provato a dare un lsusb da console?
<quatar[it]> sì... non ricordo l'output
<quatar[it]> devo tornare ad accendere quel pc per vedere
<davey> eh... quel comando ti dice se effettivamente il sistema rileva o meno la periferica collegata
<davey> è un problema che hai solo su quel pc? Hai provato la periferica su altri?
<quatar[it]> no, non l'ho provata altrove
<quatar[it]> comunque un attimo che ti dico l'lsusb...
<davey> te lo chiedo solo per escludere un problema dell'hardware
<davey> postalo su pastebin
<davey> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<quatar[it]> davey: ora sono da un altro pc quindi non posso fare paste di alcunché
<quatar[it]> ti riassumo: in lsusb ci stanno 5 cose
<quatar[it]> di cui 4 sono "hub" etc etc
<quatar[it]> e una è fiberline WL-...
<davey> che è la chiavetta
<quatar[it]> qusta cosa sia prima sia dopo l'errore
<davey> ma la fiberline è la periferica?
<quatar[it]> immagino..
<davey> no, non immagino... devi esserne certo
<quatar[it]> come?
<davey> saprai di chi è la periferica... chi l'ha costruitA
<quatar[it]-2> sulla chiavettac'è scritto 802 11g ROHS WiFi etc etc
<quatar[it]-2> e anche su lsusb, sì , confermo, è lei
<davey> ok.
<nyaz> ciao davey, ti posso fare una domanda
<davey> nyaz, tu chiedi, male che vada risponde qualcun altro...
<quatar[it]-2> in particolare Fiberline WL-430U 802.11bg ... magari da google se ne cava qualche info utile
<davey> quatar[it]-2, prova a cercare
<davey> in relazione ad ubuntu
<bobbybong> quello che serve per fare una ricerca magari su google e l'id della periferica es. ID 1d6b:0001 quatar[it]
<nyaz> :-)   volevo solo sapere che lingue hai installate: italiano ch? perché ho un problema di visualizzazione di lettere accentate su kvirc ma non da tutti gli utenti
<bobbybong> nyaz, è un problema di codifica non tutti usano utf8
<SaaMmY> si anche io ho un problema di accenti ma solo quando uso mIRC
<SaaMmY> i ragazzi che sono solo alcuni qui usano evidentemente mIRC o
<SaaMmY> simili
<nyaz> ma è stranissimo perché se uso quassel o irrssi non capita
<quatar[it]-2> non trovo nessun problema simile al mio usando l'ID o ilnome della chiavetta associato ad ubuntu
<bobbybong> nyaz, guarda nelle opzioni la codifica che usa
<nyaz> @bobbybond  Kvirc? utf8
<ubottu-it> nyaz: Error: "bobbybond" is not a valid command.
<quatar[it]-2> comunque... facciamo finta che io non rieswca a risolvere permanentemente ilmio problema... Esiste almeno un modo per aggirarlo? Cioè quando cade la chiavetta cosa posso fare invece del reboot?
<SaaMmY> nyaz quelli allora sono i simili a mIRC che non ho menzionato perchè non ho mai usato
<quatar[it]-2> qualcosa di più soft come restartare qualche service..
<bnnNomad> Hai provato a riavviare la sessione,ci metteresti di meno
<quatar[it]> sì ma non basta
<quatar[it]> :) vabbè me ne faccio una ragione
<SaaMmY> quatar[it] se sapessi i nomi dei servizi che implichi nell'utilizzo...  puoi farlo dal htop
<nyaz> mah; ho cercato anche di compilare kvirc per avere il pacchetto più nuovo ma purtroppo non riesco a capire che pacchetto installare per superare un errore di cmake
<quatar[it]> arrivederci
<SaaMmY> ciao
<quatar[it]> grazie per la mano
<SaaMmY> installa htop
<bnnNomad> ciao quatar
<bnnNomad> alla fine se le cose vanno così male
<bnnNomad> prenditi un cavo di rete lungo
<SaaMmY> looooooool
<bnnNomad> e lo attacchi al router
<SaaMmY> mah anche cantenna
<SaaMmY> io sono di farmene una
<SaaMmY> sogno*
<Dig> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi spiega che significa questo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/662028/
<Dig> l'ho copiato da top mi interessava quel id
<SaaMmY> Dig questo è per modificare l'attività delle frequenze del cpu
<SaaMmY> proprio ora ne stavamo parlando
<Dig> SaaMmY, la scritta     $%id che indica?
<SaaMmY> indica
<SaaMmY> cioè
<SaaMmY> è una variabile
<SaaMmY> indica id
<SaaMmY> appunto
<SaaMmY> ma è posta come variabile
<SaaMmY> $ inizia la variabile
<RE1Mansion> Salve ragazzi! C'è qualche anima pia che potrebbe darmi una mano? Ho il seguente problema: posseggo un adattatore USB Bluetooth, una D-Link-122, il S.O è Ubuntu 11.04 Natty, ho installato le varie utility per la gestione delle periferiche Bluetooth, ma quando apro sistema/preferenze/bluetooth mi dice che non rileva alcun adattatore bluetooth. Come posso risolvere? Grazie anticipatamente.
<jester1-> RE1Mansion: prova a installare bluman
<RE1Mansion> Lo trovo nel software center?
<jester1-> yess
<RE1Mansion> Grazie, provo subito e ti faccio sapere!
<RE1Mansion> L'avevo già installato, quando lo avvio mi dice "Impossibile completare l'operazione: Il demone Bluez non è in esecuzione"
<ugone> RE1Mansion, solo per curiosità se dai lsusb vedi l'adattatore bluethoot?
<RE1Mansion> controllo :3
<RE1Mansion> No, non lo vede mi sa. Come ti posto il codice?
<ugone> per essere sicuro fa cosi
<jester1-> !paste | RE1Mansion
<ubot-it> RE1Mansion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ugone> togli l'adattatore apri il terminale e da lsusb poi rimetti l'adattatore e ridai il comando
<ugone> ti interessa la riga diversa che eventualmente vedi
<ugone> oppure metti tutto in paste
<RE1Mansion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662061/
<RE1Mansion> Ragazzi forse ho risolto
<ugone> sia con adattatore che senza vedi solo quelle righe?
<RE1Mansion> ho disinserito l'adattare e l'ho reinserito
<RE1Mansion> Ora lo rileva!
<RE1Mansion> "Bus 002 Device 012: ID 07d1:f101 D-Link System DBT-122 Bluetooth
<RE1Mansion> "
<ugone> ok
<RE1Mansion> A quanto pare ho la porta USB un po' difettata, va spinto bene l'adattare nella presa :)
<RE1Mansion> Adesso provo ad aprire blueman e vi faccio sapere
<ugone> e allora ora dovrebbe andare anche il resto
<RE1Mansion> inanzitutto vedo già l'icona nella tray-bar, cosa che prima non appariva!
<Usul__> ichi ci sei?
<RE1Mansion> Blueman non funziona, il gestore predefinito di gnome invece sì, rileva tutto perfettamente!
<RE1Mansion> Grazie mille ragazzi!
<Usul__> si può fare partizione con ubuntu e linux mint?
<jester1-> Usul__: non esiste una partizione tipo ubuntu o altro
<Usul__> perchè?
<jester1-> esistono i fari fileystem
<jester1-> i vari*
<Usul__> e se installo da driver esterno?
<jester1-> Usul__: non centra niente la distribuzione con il tipo di filesystem
<RE1Mansion> Io sullo stesso PC ho Fedora15 e Ubuntu 11.04, mai avuto problemi, non dovrebbero esserci problemi a partizionare ed installare Mint.
<jester1-> scegli se vui usare ext4 xfs raizer fs o altro
<Usul__> no perche mi servono delle cose con mint
<Usul__> bene dai ci provo con ext4
<jester1-> Usul__: e 4 per es ext4 è un filesystem linux va bene  per tutte le distro
<Usul__> capito jester come sempre mi aiuti in modo chiaro grazie
<Usul__> ciao
<shek> salve
<shek> jester, cisei?
<simontol> Peace- : e che ne so io.....
<simontol> ;-)
<simontol> Peace- : e che ne so io.....
<simontol> ;-)
<Peace-> simontol: eh c'è il canale in italaino
<Peace-> e usiamolo
<simontol> comunque sto cavolo di strigi non mi da nessun risultato da quando ho aggiornato a 4.7, prima con la 4.6.5 fungeva
<Peace-> beh insomma kde 4.7 ma hai aggiroanto da repo
<Peace-> o che ?
<simontol> per quanto riguarda il cabale il canale italiano l'ho usato, ma pensavo di avere più fortuna su quello dedicato a Kubuntu, visto che si tratta di KDE
<Peace-> questo supporto anche kubuntu
<simontol> aggiornato dai PPA di Kubuntu backports
<Peace-> ce n'è solo uno per far meno confusione
<Peace-> simontol: si.. senti..
<Peace-> simontol: prova con un nuovo utente
<Peace-> simontol: sudo adduser pincopallo
<Peace-> fai l utente provi un po con quell utente se non funziona neanche li allora... è probabile un installaizone riuscita male
<Peace-> quindi devi reinstallare tutti i pacchi di kde
<Peace-> se non dovesse funzionare neanche così allora è un bug dei pachettatori
<Peace-> perche io sono su 11.10 con kde 4.7 e funziona
<simontol> Peace- ora vado a cena e poi provo... grazie ciao
<attempt> pero' tu non la usare finche' non esce la release.
<Peace-> ciao
<simontol> attempt : dici a me?
<Peace-> giusta osservazione
<Peace-> simontol: si diceva a te
<attempt> si. se usi una versione alfa o beta non si puo' dare supporto qui.. in pratica.
<Peace-> in effetti mi sono dimenticato di dire che 11.10 è ancora in fase di sviluppo e che non va utilizzata per uso comune
<Peace-> pena  possibile perdita di dati e probemi di vario genere
<attempt> nel caso dovresti chiedere nel canale apposito in inglese.
<simontol> 4.7 è stabile e non sono proprio un utente alle prime armi sono linux user dal 2005 ho iniziato con Mandrake
<simontol> Io sto utilizzando la 11.04 comunque, ho solo aggiornato KDE dal PPA ufficiale di Kubuntu
<simontol> ciao, grazie a tutti alla prox
<attempt> ma si era solo perche' non ti stupissi se ti rispondono,
<attempt> ciao.
<simontol> ;-)
<Etneo> salve
<Etneo> come posso bloccare la barre a sx verticale che si nasconde in automatico
<attempt> richiedi piu' tardi . sono a cena mi sa'.
<Etneo> ma come...
<Aizram> pappa time :D
<Aizram> non uso gnome ma se clicchi con il dx del mouse come sui pannelli non ti da le proprietà?
<Etneo> allora come lo blocco...
<Etneo> cosa strana mi succede solo sul primo desktop  su 4
<beppe> buona sera a tutti. qlkn ha mai avuto problemi su kubuntu, tipo che il desktop si incasina e non torna a posto?
<beppe> fino al logout / riavvio
<Trim> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-10
<Usul> non riesco a vedere i canali rai su pc mi chiede di scaricare microsoft silverlight al posto di questo quale plugin devo mettere?
<kapatosta> quale plugin scarico  che sia come microsoft silverlight?
<lollo64it> kapatosta: ultimamente c'era moonlight ma adesso pare che non funzioni più pure quello
<yvesBsAs> lollo64it, Silverlight è stato abbandonato da M$, quindi Monlight non verrà aggiornato oltre, mi sa.
<kappa69> buongiorno a tutti
<kappa69> come mai dopo aver installato moonlight non mi fà vedere lo stesso la tele in streaming?
<glpiana> ola
<kappa69> oh guarda chi si vede glpiana
<glpiana> ciao kappa69
<kappa69> ciao
<riccardo> Ciao ho un problema con xubuntu 10.04 su questa versione non riesco a lavorare con gimp e inkscape
<glpiana> riccardo, spiega
<riccardo> le guide, quando vai su gimp a prendere e trascinare sull'immagine una guida
<riccardo> si blocca tutto
<riccardo> ho provato un mese fa a spiegarlo in inglese ma non ci sono riuscito
<riccardo> alla fine sono passato alla versione vecchia di ubunto
<riccardo> per lavorare
<glpiana> riccardo, cioè clicchi sul righello e trascini nell'immagine?
<riccardo> esatto
<riccardo> la riga non appare e si blocca
<glpiana> riccardo, avvia gimp da terminale e vediamo con che errore si chiude
<glpiana> o quantomeno cosa appare sul terminale
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<riccardo> io sono un semplice utente non conosco molto
<glpiana> riccardo, se gimp è aperto chiudilo
<glpiana> riccardo, apri un terminale e scrivi gimp e premi invio
<riccardo> quello che succede a me è che si blocca e non da nessuna errore
<glpiana> riccardo, quindi tu normalmente lo avvii da terminale?
<riccardo> una attimo io in questo momento ho 10.04 su virtual box
<glpiana> ah
<glpiana> è su vbox che ti da sto problema?
<riccardo> NO.
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> senza alzare la voce
<glpiana> riccardo, cosa c'entra allora vbox?
<riccardo> ora ho virtual box perché seno non potevo lavorare
<glpiana> non ti seguo
<riccardo> ma il problema è lo stesso
<glpiana> riccardo, se stai cercando di confondere le idee ci stai riuscendo :)
<riccardo> ricominciamo
<riccardo> Sono un grafico
<riccardo> e lavoro con gimp e inkscape
<glpiana> riccardo, no vabbè dai, senza la tua storia personale, restiamo sul pezzo
<glpiana> riccardo, ti ho chiesto di avviarlo da terminale per vedere se appare qualche errore illuminante. tu hai detto che non da errore e ti ho chiesto se lo avvii da terminale normalmente
<glpiana> riccardo, per cui dimmi: l'hai avviato da terminale per fare sta prova? sì [] no[] forse []
<riccardo> si non da nesun errore
<glpiana> riccardo, vediamo. incolla dal comando in poi su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | riccardo
<ubot-it> riccardo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi
<mikunos> Ho fatto una cavolata galattica
<massimo18> -.-
<mikunos> Volevo cambiare il nomeutente
<mikunos> Ne ho creato uno nuovo
<mikunos> E purtroppo ha sovrascritto la cartella home
<mikunos> Ho cancellato il nuovo nome utente
<mikunos> Ed adesso il vecchio non ha i permessi
<mikunos> Per accedere
<mikunos> Alle cartelle della home
<glpiana> !enter |  mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<mikunos> Ok
<glpiana> mikunos, come hai fatto a sovrascrivere la home?
<mikunos> Purtroppo sono con un cell. Android
<mikunos> Mi aveva chiesto se usare la cartella principale
<glpiana> mikunos, il problema è su un pc e tu sei da cellulare? non hai un livecd?
<mikunos> No
<mikunos> Ma ho avuto accesso
<mikunos> Al pc guasto
<glpiana> mikunos, eh?
<glpiana> mikunos, scusa, cosa non hai capito di  non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe?
<massimo18> io non ci sto capendo niente
<mikunos> Adesso sono davanti allo schermo natty e dice nautilus non può creare la cartella necessaria /home/utente/Desktop
<glpiana> mikunos, ctrl+alt+f1 e fai il login testuale
<mikunos> In pratica non ho i permessi per accedere con il vecchio utente alla cartella home principale, perchè ad essere impostati ci sono i permessi del nuovo utente che adesso non c'è più
<mikunos> Ok fatto
<mikunos> Che devo fare adesso?
<riccardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662421/ questo è l'indirizzo
<mikunos> Glpiana sei li?
<riccardo> Mi auguro sia corretto. :-)
<antistaminico> buon giorno
<glpiana> mikunos, scrivi: sudo chown -R utente:utente /home/utente
<mikunos> Ok
<mikunos> Sta elaborando
<antistaminico> posso chiedere un'informazione?
<glpiana> antistaminico, se è in tema sì
<glpiana> riccardo, ok. te l'ha semrpe dato sto problema?
<antistaminico> le informazioni rigurdano linux
<antistaminico> cosa intendi per tema
<antistaminico> linux?
<riccardo> !paste | riccardo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662421/ questo è l'indirizzo
<ubot-it> riccardo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662421/ questo è l'indirizzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> antistaminico: questo è un canale di supporto per ubuntu
<glpiana> riccardo, gimp ti ha sempre dato sto problema con le guide o è un problema che hai ultimamente?
<antistaminico> infatti io sto cercando di prendere confidenza con linux ubuntu
<glpiana> antistaminico, dai chiedi
<riccardo> Questo problema e solo nell'ultimo rilascio di xubuntu
<antistaminico> volevo sapere ci sono manuali online per linux ubuntu 11.04?
<riccardo> !paste | Questo problema e solo nell'ultimo rilascio di xubuntu
<ubot-it> Questo problema e solo nell'ultimo rilascio di xubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> !documentazione | antistaminico
<ubot-it> antistaminico: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<riccardo> e non solo con gimp ma anche con inkscape
<riccardo> sempre e solo con Xubuntu
<antistaminico> grazien mille mo do un'occhiata
<massimo18> antistaminico: in caso basta cercare con google e me trovi a tonnellate
<massimo18> *ne
<glpiana> <riccardo> Ciao ho un problema con xubuntu 10.04  <---- questo non è l'ultimo rilascio
<riccardo> scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere è 11.04
<riccardo> l'ultimo rilascio
<riccardo> Natty
<glpiana> riccardo, quindi è su natty che hai st problema?
<riccardo> SI scusatemi
<glpiana> riccardo, ottenuta per installazione o aggironamento?
<glpiana> *aggironamento
<glpiana> evabbè -.-
<massimo18> :)
<glpiana> devo stacacre.
<glpiana> riccardo, se hai aggiornato resetta gimp
<glpiana> a dopo
<riccardo> Per istallazione ogni volta che provo a fare l'aggiornamento non mi si aggiorna
<riccardo> ogni volta rinstallo tutto quanto
<riccardo> Ho un inspiron1525 Dell
<riccardo> Se vuoi ti dico quale è il problema con inkscape!!!
<riccardo> Con inkscape il problema è sul copia e incolla.
<geko> giorno a tutti
<geko> ho virtualizzato ubuntu 11.04 su window 7 su un portatile samsung rv510 ma non mi rileva la cam integrata, qualche idea?
<remix_tj> perche' in virtuale la webcam non viene collegata
<remix_tj> resta collegata a windows
<remix_tj> e non puoi passarla
<jester-> geko: installati i tools di vbow o vmware?
<geko> se è attiva la virtualizzazione non la vede nemmeno seven
<geko> vbox
<jester-> geko: devi installare le guest adition
<geko> ho installato anche le guest additions
<geko> fatto
<jester-> geko: vbox ose da repo o l'oracle
<geko> cheese non la rileva
<geko> oracle
<jester-> geko: nelle impostazioni della virtuale le usb sono abilitate?
<geko> si
<jester-> geko: sicuro di aver installato correttamente le guest?
<geko> penso di si
<geko> non mi ha segnalato alcun errore
<jester-> geko: hai lanciato il file .run?
<geko> si si
<mikunos> glpiana: Risolto grazie
<mikunos> glpiana, come faccio a cambiare il nome utente?
<mikunos> vorrei che nella shell ci sia un altro nome
<geko> devo staccare giorno a tutti
<jester-> geko: estensioni installate?
<mikunos> un aiutino?
<massimo18> mikunos: apri un terminale e digita: usermod -l nuovonome vecchionome
<mikunos> usermod: l'utente mikunos è attualmente collegato
<massimo18> e si
<mikunos> devo effettuare il logoff e riconnettermi, ma con quale utente?
<mikunos> ne ho solamente uno
<massimo18> creane uno nuovo
<mikunos> con adduser?
<mikunos> ok creato
<mikunos> test is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<mikunos> nada
<massimo18> mikunos: nel terminale scrivi man usermod e leggi
<mikunos> ok grazie
<Etneo> salve
<Etneo> non riesco a collegarmi sui programmi ubuntu software center, mi dice che non ho connessione internet
<glpiana> riccardo, torniamo a gimp, poi parliamo di inkscape
<glpiana> no, niente :)
<glpiana> Etneo, chiudi software center e apri un terminale
<glpiana> Etneo, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | Etneo
<ubot-it> Etneo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ciao
<Etneo> salve glpiana
<cristian_c> non riesco a visualizzare le risoluzioni corrette su due schermi
<cristian_c> lo schermo del notebook e quello esterno
<cristian_c> quello esterno collegato tramite classico cavo a 15 pin
<glpiana> cristian_c, se non risolvi con gli applicativi dedicati alle impostazioni del monitor mi sa che devi mettere mano a xorg.conf
<Etneo> ok
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> scheda video ati hd 5470
<cristian_c> risoluzione monitor esterno 1440x900
<cristian_c> risoluzione schermo notebook 1366x768 60 Hz
<cristian_c> in Sistema->Preferenze->Monitor è successo un mezzo casino
<cristian_c> sopratutto non si riesce a impostare la risoluzione del monitor esterno
<cristian_c> quella propria
<cristian_c> una volta selezionata, non viene accettata e sballa tutto
<cristian_c> anche quella relativa allo schermo del notebook
<cristian_c> ho provato a clonare lo schermo del notebook, ma ne viene impostata una per tutte e due ancora diversa da quelle precedenti
<cristian_c> come va impostato l'xorg?
<bobku> ciao a tutti
<jester-> cristian_c: http://vincenzoampolo2.wordpress.com/?s=monitor
<bobku> sto cercando di recuperare un vecchio pc con ubuntu
<jester-> cristian_c: scorri la pagina in basso
<bobku> si collega al router tramite eth0 ma non naviga
<jester-> bobku: apri un terminale e dai ifconfig e vedi se c'è eth0
<glpiana> Etneo, hai fatto?
<bobku> mel senso che ho un idirizzo ip e riesco a pingare il router
<bobku> si c'è
<glpiana> bobku, scrivi: ping -c3 74.125.39.103
<glpiana> bobku, dimmi se pinga
<jester-> bobku: in firefox http://209.85.148.103/
<jester-> apre la pagina gogol?
<Etneo> ciao jester, glpiana non ti ho abbandonato aspetta
<bobku> pingare pinga
<jester-> cià Etneo
<glpiana> bobku, allora devi impostare i dns
<glpiana> bobku, modifica connessioni dall'icona del network manager
<glpiana> bobku, nella scheda ipv4 hai impostazione automatica o ip fisso?
<bobku> automatico
<glpiana> bobku, nel primo menu scegli automatico solo indirizzi ip
<glpiana> bobku, e poi nei dns metti 8.8.8.8
<BnnNomad> ciao ragazzi
<BnnNomad> buon giorno
<BnnNomad> e scusatemi ancora
<BnnNomad> vi chiedo ancora una volta aiuto
<glpiana> !enter | BnnNomad
<ubot-it> BnnNomad: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<bobku> glpiana: devo riacciare la rete?
<glpiana> bobku, non so cosa voglia dire riacciare
<BnnNomad> chi di voi potrebbe guidarmi nell'installare hardware sensor a me la procedura non riesce e s'interrompe
<glpiana> BnnNomad, vediamo passaggio per passaggio
<glpiana> !sensors
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensors'
<glpiana> !sensor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensor'
<glpiana> eva
<bobku> glpiana: riavviare ;)
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<glpiana> bobku, non dovrebbe servire. prova a pingare google
<glpiana> BnnNomad, sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<BnnNomad> beh gl piana io ho seguito proprio questa ma ad un certo punto mi da errori
<bobku> glpiana: il ping a google funziona
<bobku> :)
<glpiana> bobku, dovresti essere a posto
<bobku> grazie
<glpiana> BnnNomad, appunto, vediamo passo passo
<BnnNomad> farò come mi dirai tu,ti seguirò punto per punto e tutto quello che mi apparirà lo posterò con ubuntu paste
<glpiana> bravo :)
<jester-> bobku: vai a leggerti il corriere
<glpiana> BnnNomad, se hai seguito la guida sarà già installato allora
<glpiana> BnnNomad, sudo sensors-detect
<BnnNomad> ma qui mi dice che é installato alla versione recente ma penso di aver combinato qualcosa durante l'installazione,vorrei disinstallarlo e installarlo di nuovo
<glpiana> BnnNomad, sudo apt-get install --reinstall lm-sensors
<bobku> jester-:  il corriere?
<BnnNomad> prima devo dare questo comando o il comando sensors-detect?
<glpiana> BnnNomad, se vuoireinstallare reinstalli e poi detect
<glpiana> sparisco
<jester-> bobku: = vedi se naviga
<BnnNomad> e adesso glpiana ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/662470/
<jester-> BnnNomad:  sudo sensors-detect
<BnnNomad> devo dire sempre di si?
<jester-> a cosa
<BnnNomad> ora ti posto tutto
<jester-> BnnNomad: a richiesta batti enter
<BnnNomad> ok
<BnnNomad> per jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/662472/
<jester-> BnnNomad: enter
<cristian_c> jester-, xrandr -q non mi restituisce l'uscita vga
<cristian_c> mi dice solo che dfp1 e crt1 sono disconnesse
<jester-> cristian_c: riavvia va
<cristian_c> non l'ho nenahce toccato l'xorg
<kappa69> punto primo come mai dop aver scaricato moonlight non vedo lo stesso la rai su pc?
<cristian_c> va bene
<kappa69> come si può potenziare firestarter?
<BnnNomad> jester qui mi si presenta il problema non so se fare yes o NO e non so perché il NO mi appaia maiuscolo ti faccio vedere http://paste.ubuntu.com/662475/
<jester-> kappa69: con ff5 non va
<jester-> BnnNomad: sempre enter
<jester-> BnnNomad: spe
<kappa69> per  moonlight?
<jester-> qui devi dare yes
<BnnNomad> oddio che casino
<jester-> kappa69: si moonlight con ff5 non va piu
<BnnNomad> io ho dato enter
<jester-> BnnNomad: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<kappa69> e allora che gli installo?
<cristian_c> jester-, stesso output di prima :(
<jester-> BnnNomad: aggiungi sotto: coretemp  e salva
<kappa69> jester che installo?
<bobku> jester-:  scusa ero al telefono no non naviga
<jester-> bobku: cat /etc/resolv.conf e metti nel pastebin
<BnnNomad> ecco jester il file che mi appare da gedit,ti prego dimmi che cosa devo fare?
<jester-> BnnNomad: aggiungi sotto: coretemp  e salva
<BnnNomad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662477/
<jester-> BnnNomad: toglilo che c'era gia
<bobku> jester-:  c'è solo nameserver 8.8.8.8
<jester-> bobku: ok
<BnnNomad> cosa dovrei fare allora non salvare?
<jester-> bobku: http://209.85.148.104
<jester-> BnnNomad: non salvare e dai sudo modprobe coretemp nel terminale
<kappa69> cosa installo al posto di moonlight?
<jester-> kappa69: per adesso non c'è alerantiva ma puoi installare ff4
<BnnNomad> ho dato sudo modproble
<kappa69> ok più che altro giusto per... non è poi così importante è slo per averla vinta
<bobku> jester-:  non carica nessuna pagina
<jester-> bobku: non è che hai per caso abilitato un proxy?
<bobku> no
<bobku> io no
<jester-> bobku: o installato un firewall?
<bobku> no
<jester-> ping www.google.com
<jester-> BnnNomad: sensors
<bobku> jester-:  il ping a google funziona
<BnnNomad> Jester ti posto quello che mi appare perchè ci capisco poco e poi spero di dare una mano a bobku
<Etneo> tutto ok glpiana grazie
<BnnNomad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662487/ e adesso cosa devo fare?
<jester-> BnnNomad: o le leggi da terminale o installi un applett
<BnnNomad> e le temperature come ti sembrano?
<jester-> bobku: menu file di firefox e togli la spunta da lavora non in linea
<BnnNomad> La mia paranoia e che non so se le ventole funzionano o no sotto ubuntu
<jester-> BnnNomad: che cpu hai
<bobku> jester-:  era già senzaspunta
<BnnNomad> INTEL ATOM DUAL CORE 1,55 GHZ N550
<jester-> BnnNomad: secondo me sono nella norma
<SaaMmY1> we
<jester-> BnnNomad: se non ci dormi la notte vai sul sito intel e controlla le temp di esercizio
<SaaMmY1> BnnNomad ciao
<bobku> jester-:  il pc non è mio io gli avevo installato ubuntu adesso me lo hanno riportato così
<BnnNomad> ciao saamy
<jester-> bobku: sudo iptables -F
<bobku> reinstallo ubuntu e bona le
<BnnNomad> jester mi ha aiutato ad installare sensors
<BnnNomad> ho avuto problemi durante l'installazione,sei stato molto d'aiuto
<jester-> bobku: e poi vai in amministrazione proxy di rete e controlla che non sia abilitato il proxy
<jester-> bobku: non che rinominare la cartella .mozilla nel home se non si disciula reistalla sopra senza formattare se vuoi conservare i dati
<bobku> jester-:  questo sistema è un macello io reistallo tutto senza formattare che mi sa che faccio prima
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<jester-> bobku: ti conviene se lo hanno cannibalizzato a dovere
<bobku> c'è di tutto
<jester-> eh
<jester-> bobku: sarà anche pieno di ppa
<bobku> si
<jester-> ettepareva
<bobku> jester-: grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> e de che
<BnnNomad> jester da parte mia grazie per l'aiuto
<BnnNomad> ti vorrei chiedere se te ne intendi di pwmconfig
<jester-> BnnNomad: scalda?
<BnnNomad> beh all'origine di tutto é proprio questo adesso con solo pidgin aperto inizia a scaldare
<BnnNomad> la temp 1 mi da già 70°
<jester-> BnnNomad: a che temperatura arriva
<jester-> BnnNomad: hai installato fancontrol?
<BnnNomad> no cosa devo fare?
<BnnNomad> questo maledetto netbook sta iniziando a friggere
<jester-> BnnNomad: http://ubuntunewb.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-to-control-fan-speed-on-ubuntu.html
<jester-> BnnNomad: a occhio installi fancontrol e poi dai pwconfig nel terminale pre configurarlo
<BnnNomad> e che comando devo dare
<BnnNomad> per installare fancontrol?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install fancontrol
<BnnNomad> mi dice che era già installato
<BnnNomad> ma non trova il file di configurazione
<BnnNomad> e breve lo posto direttamente qui e scusati tanto Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<BnnNomad> Error: Can't read configuration file
<jester-> BnnNomad: dai sudo pwconfig
<jester-> dovrebbe fare in auto
<jester-> http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/man/fancontrol
<jester-> http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/man/pwmconfig
<BnnNomad> mi dice command not found
<jester-> BnnNomad: lm-sensors lo hai intallato e settato?
<kappa69> sono con un access point pubblico cioè  nel hotel  dove sogiorno posso sapere ip? con terminale?
<jester-> BnnNomad: scusa è sudo pwmconfig
<BnnNomad> ecco cosa mi dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/662501/
<kappa69> jester comando per sapere ip access point hotel dove stò
<remix_tj> !italiano | kappa69
<ubot-it> kappa69: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<jester-> BnnNomad: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<SaaMmY> jexter
<glpiana> kappa69, l'ip con cui esce su internet?
<SaaMmY> jester- sto facendo anche io quello che fa lui
<SaaMmY> dice che manca modprobe
<SaaMmY> non parte
<BnnNomad> dice che é già installato,jester
<kappa69> volevo sapere quale comando da terminale devo dare per vedere ip router
<SaaMmY> al sudo pwmconfig dice manca modprobe a me
<jester-> BnnNomad: sudo sensors-detect
<SaaMmY> e se cerco modprobe in gestore pacchetti mi indica da installare efi booot manager
<glpiana> kappa69, hai già provato con route?
<jester-> BnnNomad: a richiesta batti enter eccetto all'ultima che chiede se scrivere /etc/modules  a cui devi dare yes
<jester-> SaaMmY: modprobe è il comando che carica i moduli
<kappa69> no ma prima di route che comando?
<glpiana> SaaMmY, manca modprobe? in un terminale:   ls -la /sbin/modprobe
<glpiana> kappa69, perchè devi dare qualcosa prima di route?
<kappa69> ah scusa
<jester-> eh dare qualcosa male non fa
<SaaMmY> fatto tutti yes jester-
<jester-> fare un bonifico al canale per es
<glpiana> lol
<SaaMmY> ma anche dice che manca modprobe
<kappa69> scusa glpiana ho dormito poco
<jester-> SaaMmY: sei BnnNomad
<glpiana> SaaMmY, manca modprobe? in un terminale:   ls -la /sbin/modprobe
<BnnNomad> all'ultimo comando devo fare yes,giusto jester?
<jester-> SaaMmY: sei BnnNomad?
<jester-> BnnNomad: si dai yes
<SaaMmY> tutti yes
<jester-> BnnNomad: riavvia e riesegui sudo pwmconfig
<SaaMmY> niente ancora glpiana mi dice ancora manca modprobe
<jester-> SaaMmY: tutto yess a cosa
<glpiana> SaaMmY, copia qui la riga che ottieni da quel comando. non ha senso tu non abbia modprobe
<BnnNomad> ecco quello che mi spunta http://paste.ubuntu.com/662507/
<jester-> BnnNomad: riavvia e riesegui sudo pwmconfig
<SaaMmY> jester- ho fatto tutti yes a sensors-dec
<SaaMmY> detect
<BnnNomad> allora non devo fare quello che c'è scritto in inglese : service module-init-tools start
<jester-> SaaMmY: quindi?
<jester-> BnnNomad: devi riavviare il pc
<BnnNomad> ok
<SaaMmY> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BnnNomad> riavvio a ci vediamo dopo
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662508/
<SaaMmY> devo riavviare anche io
<jester-> SaaMmY: hai riavviato dopo il detect?
<SaaMmY> ok
<BnnNomad> bene sono qui ho riavviato
<SaaMmY> ora BnnNomad forse ti arriva un aggiornamento da fare
<jester-> BnnNomad: sudo pwmconfig
<SaaMmY> come a me
<glpiana> O.o
<BnnNomad> beh di aggiornamenti me ne sono arrivati 8 poco fa
<BnnNomad> na ho solo installato 2 perché il resto sono lingue
<SaaMmY> eh anche a me sono 2
<jester-> BnnNomad: sudo pwmconfig
<SaaMmY> ho fatto jester- ma da la stessa cosa
<jester-> BnnNomad: se funza lascialo fare
<SaaMmY> !paste
<jester-> samba_: seonsors cosa risponde
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> SaaMmY: sensors
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662515/
<BnnNomad> non funza ecco
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662516/
<jester-> BnnNomad: SaaMmY sensors
<BnnNomad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662517/
<jester-> boh si vede che lmsensros non ha i moduli necessari per la scheda matre
<SaaMmY> sia a me che a lui
<SaaMmY> che sfiga
<jester-> eh
<BnnNomad> ecco cosa mi da a me quando do sensors http://paste.ubuntu.com/662520/
<BnnNomad> come vedi sono già a 70° neanche a pochi minuti dal riavvio
<SaaMmY> ma jester- non è possibile che BnnNomad abbia benefici installando AWN in cui è incluso l'applet per la cpu frequency
<SaaMmY> io ho xubuntu con awn e questa applet
<SaaMmY> da quando ce l'ho mi va bene
<SaaMmY> anche su windows xp se io non installavo il driver per la regolazione dell'energia da usare sotto windows xp
<SaaMmY> mi andava lento e si riscaldava
<SaaMmY> tutto senza controllo
<SaaMmY> invece awn tiene sotto controllo anche xubuntu
<jester-> SaaMmY: potrebbe pure darsi
<SaaMmY> tanto per installarsi BnnNomad già lo tiene ubuntu-tweak
<jester-> SaaMmY: sono convinto che con gnome andrebbe tutto
<BnnNomad> allora vediamo d'installare questo awn,perchè dopo di questo non mi resta che usare il mio netbook dentro un frigorifero
<BnnNomad> spengo il pc,mi sposto in un'altra stanza e arrivo di nuovo
<glpiana> scusate ma che c'entra awn con la temperatura del pc? (oltre a farla aumentare, ovviamente)
<jester-> BnnNomad: che netbook è
<BnnNomad> un samsung n150 plus
<BnnNomad> comprato da neanche una settimana
<SaaMmY> awn glpiana con una sua applet può regolare le ventole
<Guest53639> ho bisogno di un'altro cervello come il mio, per il dual core
<SaaMmY> non nel dettaglio ma come potenza max di cpu potenza min o media
<glpiana> !chat| Guest53639
<ubot-it> Guest53639: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest53639> k
<BnnNomad> riavvio e torno subito sperando di risolvere il problema
<Guest53639> differenza tra KDE e GNOME?
<glpiana> Guest53639, domande generiche non adatte alla'rgomento del canale. joina #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> *all'argomento
<Guest53639> pioco
<glpiana> Guest53639, ?
<BnnNomad> rieccomi spero di non essermi penso nulla
<BnnNomad> ma alla fine awn cosa permette nello specifico oltre ad essere una barra?
<jester-> BnnNomad: ma usi gnome?
<BnnNomad> si in questa sessione uso gnome
<jester-> BnnNomad: e scalda ancora?
<BnnNomad> ti spiego meglio ho installato xubuntu a cui dopo ho installato ubuntu-desktop
<jester-> BnnNomad: con gnome scalda?
<SaaMmY> metti l'applet su gnome
<SaaMmY> cpu frequency
<jester-> e mettila ondemand
<BnnNomad> si scalda molto di più che su xcfe
<SaaMmY> si in effetti è una cazzata awn
<SaaMmY> era anche su gnome
<SaaMmY> a me non piace gnome l'avevo rimosso
<SaaMmY> ma guarda non è possibile BnnNomad deve essere un difetto di produzione
<BnnNomad> disgraziatamente mentre tutti possono utilizzare pwm sembra che ne io ne saamy lo possiamo fare
<SaaMmY> ma poi a me non tanto mi interessa
<jester-> BnnNomad: a un po vedere cat /etc/modules
<SaaMmY> io ci trovo /etc/modprobe.d
<jester-> c'è anche /etc/modules
<jester-> se non lo segato te medesimo
<jester-> non lo hai*
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662544/
<jester-> c'è solo coretemp
<jester-> la ventola no la caga
<SaaMmY> esatto
<SaaMmY> allora devo cancellare il cancelletto
<SaaMmY> da chip drivers
<SaaMmY> e anche da generated...?
<jester-> SaaMmY: il mio che la caga guarda cosa trova http://paste.ubuntu.com/662545
<SaaMmY> ora devo riavviare
<SaaMmY> ?
<BnnNomad> come ci vado jester
<BnnNomad> che comando devo dare?
<jester-> SaaMmY: se dai sensors non hai la voce cpu fan speed
<SaaMmY> ok
<SaaMmY> riavvio
<BnnNomad> io da sensors non ho la voce cpu fan speed
<BnnNomad> ma solo tre voci
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> lmsensors non ha il driver
<BnnNomad> e dunque
<jester-> e dunque nada da fare
<jester-> però mi pare strano che scaldi oltre i limiti
<jester-> BnnNomad: che temp da sensors
<BnnNomad> ti posto tutto
<SaaMmY> niente mi sa
<SaaMmY> è stato inutile
<jester-> SaaMmY: lmsensors non ha i driver pe la tua scheda madre
<BnnNomad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662549/
<jester-> BnnNomad: cosa hai aperto
<BnnNomad> pidgin e una finestra di ff
<jester-> BnnNomad: da top vedi quanto ciuccia ciofeca pidgin
<massimo18> uhmm
<jester-> BnnNomad: flash per esempio cicuccia parecchio
<massimo18> BnnNomad: guarda che quelle temperature sono normali
<jester-> massimo18: eh
<BnnNomad> 71 gradi
<jester-> fino a 90 tiene
<massimo18> guarda la scheda tecnica del processore
<jester-> BnnNomad: in winzoz?
<massimo18> e vedi che la temperatura di esercizio è di circa 72 gradi
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662554/
<massimo18> comunque chiudo OT
<jester-> SaaMmY: sensors
<SaaMmY> da lo stesso di prima
<SaaMmY> per questo ho detto è stato inutile
<jester-> SaaMmY: cioè?
<SaaMmY> asp
<jester-> massimo18: non è ot
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662556/
<BnnNomad> come faccio a vedere le temperature d'esercizio della cpu?
<jester-> SaaMmY: e con 54 di cosa ti allarmi
<SaaMmY> di niente
<SaaMmY> non mi interessa
<jester-> BnnNomad: sensors
<jester-> massimo18: daje il link va o non ci dorme la notte
<jester-> BnnNomad: sega pidgin e installati xchat
<massimo18> BnnNomad: dammi il modello peciso della cpu
<SaaMmY> ma BnnNomad però jester- facendo sensors ottiene una lista piu della mia... significa che a lui i driver li legge
<BnnNomad> Intel atom n550 dual core 1,50 ghz
<jester-> SaaMmY: la questione è che lmsensrs non supporta 100% la vostra scheda matre
<SaaMmY> ecco
<jester-> mi sa che sono 2 acceri
<SaaMmY> invece a BnnNomad un po' di piu rispetto a me
<SaaMmY> il mio è toshiba
<jester-> SaaMmY: lui ha due core
<SaaMmY> anche io
<jester-> SaaMmY: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<BnnNomad> ecco tutti i dettagli della mia cpu http://paste.ubuntu.com/662560/
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662561/
<jester-> SaaMmY: è duo ma sensors ne caga solo 1
<SaaMmY> già
<SaaMmY> strano
<SaaMmY> ora sto notando
<SaaMmY> ma BnnNomad ne ha 4
<SaaMmY> compaiono 4
<BnnNomad> cioé
<BnnNomad> cosa c'è che non va nel mio pc
<BnnNomad> ?
<SaaMmY> mah anche nel mio
<SaaMmY> il mio è un dual core
<SaaMmY> il tuo è un quad core
<BnnNomad> non é un quad core intel ha implementato l'hyper-trading
<SaaMmY> ????????
<BnnNomad> cioé in un dual core i processi vengono smaltiti su altri 2 core virtuali
<BnnNomad> é una technologia proprietaria intel un monocore viene visto come dual core e un dual core come quad-core
<BnnNomad> ma non voglio andare ot http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper-Threading
<BnnNomad> ti spiego meglio
<SaaMmY> letto letto
<SaaMmY> quindi il mio è miglioer del tuo
<SaaMmY> il mio è autentico
<SaaMmY> il tuo fasullo quad
<SaaMmY> lol
<SaaMmY> scherzo
<BnnNomad> saamy non si tratta di migliore
<SaaMmY> lo so
<BnnNomad> ti spiego meglio
<SaaMmY> scherzo
<SaaMmY> i thread
<SaaMmY> a te va i trhead in piu
<BnnNomad> ed io per il momento vi saluto
<BnnNomad> augurandovi buon pranzo
<SaaMmY> ciao
<SaaMmY> bon apetit
<ambrogio> buongiorno a tutti
<ambrogio> ho un problema, l'altro giorno mi è caduto il portatile e ha battuto la parte destra in basso sotto la tastiera, dentro avevo ubuntu e qualche partizione per i dati. quando accendo mi da un'errore del grub che non riesco a risolvere. Ho provato a reinstallare il tutto però dopo aver dato avvio all'installazione mi dice imput output error during read dev/sda, qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<glpiana> ambrogio, sembra un problema hardware
<ambrogio> glpiana ,dove ha battuto cè l'hard disk, può essersi rotto?
<ambrogio> o staccato
<glpiana> ambrogio, possibile
<ambrogio> come faccio per esserne sicuro?
<glpiana> ambrogio, entra nel bios e vedi se c'è qualche strumento per il controllo
<ambrogio> ok dammi un minuto che lo riaccendo
<ambrogio> glpiana , se ci fosse, che dicitura avrebbe?
<massimo18> -.-
<Aizram> crash :D
<glpiana> ambrogio, non ne ho proprio idea.
<ambrogio> ok
<glpiana> ambrogio, puoi anche usare da livecd di ubuntu l'utility di controllo disco
<ambrogio> non vedo nulla che mi riferisca a un controllo
<ambrogio> ci provo
<ambrogio> glpiana:  se faccio partire la live e clicco prova ubuntu senza modificare mi esce una schermata nera, ho però sentito il classico suono di ubuntu
<ambrogio> sento che il pc lavora ma non vedo nulla
<massimo18> ambrogio: portare il pc in assistenza hardware
<ambrogio> la freccetta vedo
<SaaMmY> sta ancora caricando?
<ambrogio> dovrebbe aver già caricato perchè il suono d'avvio l'ho sentito, me sa che lo porto in assistenza
<SaaMmY> no
<SaaMmY> quanto tempo è passato
<SaaMmY> ?
<ambrogio> 7-10 minuti
<ambrogio> da quando ho inserito il cd
<SaaMmY> e rifallo?
<SaaMmY> hai già riprovato?
<ambrogio> si ho già provato prima di oggi
<ambrogio> mi da sempre il solito problema
<SaaMmY> e allora premi alt+ctrl + f
<SaaMmY> f1
<SaaMmY> glpiana aiutalo
<glpiana> SaaMmY, scusa?
<SaaMmY> deve avviare la grafica di cd live
<SaaMmY> da terminale
<glpiana> -.-
<ambrogio> se faccio alt ctrl f1 mi da una serie di errori
<SaaMmY> cioè?
<massimo18> ambrogio: hai problemi hardware
<ambrogio> logical block
<SaaMmY> allora è l'hardisk
<glpiana> ambrogio, problema hardware
<SaaMmY> o la ram
<SaaMmY> cmq è la memoria
<massimo18> ambrogio: quando ti è caduto ha avuto danni hardware
<ambrogio> ok lo porto in assistenza
<massimo18> eh
<ambrogio> aspettate però, se acquisto un hardisk e lo cambio da solo dite chrisolvo o ci può essere qualche altro problema
<ambrogio> provare per vedere
<SaaMmY> se ne hai uno a portata di mano
<SaaMmY> gia ora
<SaaMmY> puoi provare
<glpiana> ambrogio, se hai un buon rapporto col tuo rivenditore la prova falla da lui
<SaaMmY> certo
<FloodBotIt1> SaaMmY: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> comuqne siamo off topic
<SaaMmY> non sto intasando
<SaaMmY> solo premo invio molte volte e scrivo veloce
<glpiana> SaaMmY, per cortesia
<ambrogio> ok scusate l'ot
<ambrogio> mille grazie comunque
<ambrogio> buon pomeriggio
<SaaMmY> cm si chiama per programma per analizzare l'albero del filsysteme e tutti i dati in linux?
<SaaMmY> quel programma*
<glpiana> SaaMmY, fsck ?
<SaaMmY> ah
<SaaMmY> grz
<markvz> Ciao!
<SaaMmY> ciao markvz
<patrizia> aiuto! webcam ribaltata su skype! soluzioni?
<patrizia> ma è proprio così impossibile trovare una soluzione?
<SaaMmY> anche io ho problemi su skype
<SaaMmY> ogni tanto smette di partire dicento errore di segmentazione
<patrizia> con kamoso il viewer locale funge
<patrizia> ma con skype è inevitabilmente ribaltata
<SaaMmY> ma con cheese?
<SaaMmY> ke è kamoso
<patrizia> kamoso è l'analogo di cheese
<patrizia> per kde
<SaaMmY> di solito uno prende cheese
<SaaMmY> aaaaaaaaaaa
<SaaMmY> ora si spieg
<SaaMmY> a
<FloodBotIt1> SaaMmY: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<SaaMmY> cazzo
<patrizia> stesse funzioni cmq
<SaaMmY> capito
<SaaMmY> ma se fai una videochiamata ti vedono ribaltato?
<patrizia> si
<SaaMmY> ahahahaahahahahha
<SaaMmY> loooooooooooool
<SaaMmY> che spasso
<patrizia> anche se faccio una prova nelle opzioni di skype l'anteprima la vedo ribaltata
<SaaMmY> capisco
<markvz> gira la webcam
<markvz> =P
<SaaMmY> si lo stavo per dire
<markvz> LOL =P
<patrizia> ho visto diverse soluzioni nel forum
<patrizia> ma che non portano nessun esito
<patrizia> e mi chiedevo se un'aiuto live! qui in chat fosse stato meglio..
<patrizia> enzotib: tu sai come fare?
<SaaMmY> si vede che loro la soluzione non la vogliono trovare tanto se attacchi a capa in giu la webcam è risolto
<SaaMmY> ragazzi
<SaaMmY> seriamente
<SaaMmY> io sto pensando di trasferire tutto xubuntu in un altro computer
<SaaMmY> dal netbook a clonarlo nel fisso
<SaaMmY> allora ho pronto un cavo ethernet
<SaaMmY> non ricordo però dei dettagli
<SaaMmY> 1) per trasferire devo configrare la eth0 con dei comandi da terminale che non ricordo
<SaaMmY> inserende 192.168.1.1 come gateway e 192.168.1.2 come indirizzo attivo
<SaaMmY> 2) ho bisogno di usare un programma che non ponga limiti come fa filezilla per trasferire un max di 3.5 gb
<SaaMmY> per volta
<SaaMmY> o significherebbe perdere tempo a zippare i adti
<SaaMmY> dati*
<SaaMmY> qualcuno mi aiuterebbe molto gentilmente?
<SaaMmY> vado a mangiare
<mine> ciao a tutti!
<SaaMmY> ciao mine
<SaaMmY> nessuno mi aiuta?
<mine> lo so che non è ubuntu ma ho un pc con suse sopra e ho un problema riguardo l installazione di una chiavetta wind su questo pc ... non me la riconosce come modem per la connessione a internet, qualcuno mi puo dare una mano??? please
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662645/
<glpiana> !chat | mine
<ubot-it> mine: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> SaaMmY, dimmi se ho capito
<glpiana> SaaMmY, vorresti trasferire TUTTO il sistema? eseguibili compresi?
<SaaMmY> yes
<SaaMmY> tutto tutto
<glpiana> SaaMmY, ma è una menata. dovresti poi installare grub, modificare fstab...
<SaaMmY> tranquillo
<SaaMmY> a quello ci sto a farlo
<glpiana> SaaMmY, allora fai partire il livecd, partizioni come credi e poi fai una connessione ssh e copi
<SaaMmY> eh
<SaaMmY> ecco ssh
<SaaMmY> come si fa
<SaaMmY> partizionato è già partizionato
<glpiana> SaaMmY, devi avere openssh-server sul pc da cui copi i dati
<SaaMmY> ok allora ci installo xubuntu normalmente
<SaaMmY> poi installo openssh
<SaaMmY> e anche sul netbook installo openssh
<SaaMmY> e poi trasferisco
<SaaMmY> ma non l'ho mai usato openssh
<glpiana> SaaMmY, ma se ci installi xubuntu che senso ha trasferire il TUTTO? copiaci solo i dati a questo punto
<SaaMmY> si voglio trasferire tutti i dati
<SaaMmY> e anche tutte le personalizzazioni
<glpiana> SaaMmY, allora per cortesia rispondi con attenzione alle domande che ti vengono fatte
<SaaMmY> cioè
<glpiana> SaaMmY, quello che devi trasferire è il contenuto della tua home, non tutto il sistema compresi gli eseguibili (come ti ho chiesto sopra)
<SaaMmY> ah già il sistema
<SaaMmY> e eseguibili compersi
<SaaMmY> no
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> SaaMmY, fai una cosa, chiarisciti le idee su quello che vuoi fare e poi ne riparliamo
<SaaMmY> io voglio avere xubuntu che ho su netbook uguale sul fisso
<SaaMmY> eccetto ovviamente alcune configurazioni che non sono possibili
<glpiana> SaaMmY, allora ti servono i tuoi dati ed eventualmente un elenco dei pacchetti. per cui comincia a installare xubuntu e a fare gli aggiornamenti. poi si prosegue
<SaaMmY> eh ma non tutto quello nell'elenco dei pacchetti viene installato in automatico
<SaaMmY> occorrono i ppa
<glpiana> SaaMmY, i ppa fanno danni e li usi a tuo rischio e pericolo sapnedo che qui non troverai supporto al riguardo
<SaaMmY> !ppa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa'
<SaaMmY> !fonti
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fonti'
<SaaMmY> !sources
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<glpiana> SaaMmY, oh
<glpiana> SaaMmY, ci dai un taglio?
<SaaMmY> ho trovato
<glpiana> !abuso | SaaMmY
<ubot-it> SaaMmY: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<Guest81719> il passaggio da windows a ubunto cancella i dati preesistenti?
<glpiana> Guest81719, dipende da cosa fai mentre installi. se usi tutto il disco lo cancella tutto
<glpiana> in ogni caso prima di mettere mano al partizionamento di un disco è sempre meglio farsi un backup dei propri dati
<Guest81719> si può allora coesistere insiemi
<glpiana> Guest81719, certo
<glpiana> !installazione | Guest81719 leggi qui
<ubot-it> Guest81719 leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest81719> grazie mi riservo in un secondo tempo di chiedere cose più precise.grazie
<glpiana> :)
<BnnNomad> ciao a tutti
<BnnNomad> il rompiscatole é tornato,speriamo che nessuno mi banni
<BnnNomad> il mio ormai é diventato un tormento mi spiego meglio ho fatto un analisi incrociata delle temperature del mio netbook su windows7 starter e ubuntu 11.04
<d4vey> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<BnnNomad> e vi vorrei sottoporre questa domanda apparentemente assurda
<BnnNomad> queste sono le temperature che riscontro sotto windows http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/temptp.png/
<BnnNomad> e queste quelle sotto ubuntu 11.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/662691/
<BnnNomad> le temperature si equivalgono anche perché facendo un hddtemp la temperatura sotto windows é la stessa che su ubuntu e cioé 40 gradi,la mia domanda é perché sotto windows il pc non scotta e sotto ubuntu io sento che scotta?
<BnnNomad> c'è un modo per installare i driver proprietari della mia scheda video integrata intel gma 3150?
<BnnNomad> ragazzi ho appena usato lshw e su due dispositivi mi é spuntata la x rossa avvertendomi con il messaggio "this device hasn't been claimed" vi chiedo come posso far scomparire questa x rossa penso che si tratti di dispositivi non riconosciuti ecco il rapporto http://paste.ubuntu.com/662715/
<giordano> salve ragazzi/e, minitube non mi fa vedere più i video, cosa posso fare?
<Holden> BnnNomad, hai usato sudo con lshw?
<BnnNomad> Holden ho avviato lshw con alt+f12 e dando la password
<Holden> BnnNomad, alt+f12?
<BnnNomad> arrivo
<BnnNomad> lo aperto con una combinazione di tasti
<BnnNomad> nn mi ricordo quale,comunque come lo apro con sudo
<BnnNomad> ?
<Holden> BnnNomad, dal terminale, lancia: sudo lshw
<BnnNomad> fatto
<BnnNomad> ed ecco il resoconto Holden http://paste.ubuntu.com/662723/
<giordano> minitube non mi funziona più cosa posso fare. ho provato a rinstarlarlo ma nada
<Holden> BnnNomad, ok, controlla se c'è ancora quella X rossa di cui parlavi
<Holden> giordano, è probabile che in questi giorno hanno fatto delle modifiche a youtube
<Holden> BnnNomad, ok, controlla se c'è ancora quella X rossa di cui parlavi
<giordano> chiaro, domanda come posso scaricare i video di youtube?
<Holden> giordano, usa youtube-dl
<BnnNomad> avevo aperto lshw con la combinazioni di tasti alt+f2 ma mi sono dimenticato il resto del comando da dare
<BnnNomad> lo avevo trovato su internet ma adesso non trovo più il link
<BnnNomad> trovato
<BnnNomad> si mi da ancora la X rossa
<BnnNomad> presumo che di queste periferiche non ci sono i driver esatto?
<BnnNomad> insomma sto leggendo su internet che praticamente ubuntu non riconosce il bus
<giordano> ho provato yutube dl ma mi da il seguente errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/662733/
<Holden> giordano, apri un terminale
<giordano> fatto
<Holden> giordano, crea una cartella, per esempio:  mkdir youtube-dl
<giordano> fatto
<Holden> giordano, poi:  cd youtube-dl
<giordano> fatto
<Holden> giordano, ora scarica l'ultima versione: wget https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/raw/2011.08.04/youtube-dl && chmod +x youtube-dl
<BnnNomad> holden come posso fare per piacere a scaricare questi driver e far scomparire la X rossa tra i componenti non riconosciuti c'è il controller bus
<Holden> BnnNomad, non capisco a quale X rossa ti riferisci. comunque tutti i drivers che ti servono sono inclusi nel kernel. hai notato qualcosa che non funziona?
<giordano> fatto
<Holden> giordano, adesso per scaricare quel file: ./youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyXhKekVzdU
<Holden> giordano, nota il "./" all'inizio del comando, ti fa usare la versione che hai appena scaricato che è più nuova di quella dei repo, viene aggiornata quando youtube cambia qualcosa e quella vecchia smette di funzionare
<SaaMmY> holden lui non usa lshw in terminale ma lshw-gtk
<giordano> ok
<SaaMmY> glie l'ho fatto installare io e vede delle X rosse nel tool
<mikunos> Ragazzi sto sclerando con sta scheda audio
<Holden> SaaMmY, ok allora non lo conosco
<mikunos> nella vecchia versione del kernel funzionava ed adesso
<Holden> BnnNomad, magari se posti una schermata vediamo
<mikunos> mi sta fecendo impazzire
<Holden> !image | BnnNomad
<ubot-it> BnnNomad: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BnnNomad> ok
<Holden> mikunos, che kernel hai messo?
<mikunos> Holden non l'ho messo io, si è installato con l'aggiornamento
<mikunos> e viene selezionato all'avvio automaticamente
<Holden> mikunos, puoi sempre scegliere alla partenza il vecchio kernel
<mikunos> in questo momento ho Linux vaio 2.6.38-8-generic
<Holden> mikunos, hai guardato se nel changelog c'era qualcosa relativa alla tua scheda audio?
<mikunos> se metto la Linux vaio 2.6.35. funziona l'audio ma non funziona Vbox
<mikunos> sinceramente non ho visto
<mikunos> dove lo trovo?
<Holden> mikunos, no, per vbox è probabile che devi solo ricompilare il modulo
<Holden> mikunos, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<mikunos> la 11.04
<Holden> un attimo
<BnnNomad> http://imagebin.org/167308 ecco qua Holden
<Holden> mikunos, nel terminale:  dpkg -l | grep linux-
<mikunos> guarda ho perso una mattinata di lavoro appresso a sta Vbox che non vuole funzionare se mi risolvi il problema ti offro un caffe!
<mikunos> si l'avevo già fatto aspe che ti invio la lista
<Holden> BnnNomad, ah, non ti preoccupare quel msg non è nulla di grave
<mikunos> eccoti servito http://pastie.org/2350839
<BnnNomad> mi spunta lo stesso sulla scheda display controller
<Holden> mikunos, LOL, da quanti anni aggiorni?
<giordano> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<mikunos> Holden: beh da un pò
<mikunos> dici che sarebbe il caso di spazzare un pò?
<Holden> mikunos, hai un sacco di roba vecchia, bisognerebbe fare pulizia
<mikunos> ho un casino di lavoro su
<Holden> mikunos, uname -a
<mikunos> Linux vaio 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i68
<BnnNomad> Ragazzi come aggiorno il bios?
<Holden> mikunos, ma hai anche il .38-10 installato... cmq ecco qui il changelog http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.38-10.46/changelog
<Holden> !ot | BnnNomad
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ot'
<Holden> !chat | BnnNomad
<ubot-it> BnnNomad: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mikunos> ma il .10 non lo trovo nella lista del grub
<BnnNomad> ho capito
<Holden> mikunos, dpkg -l | grep '^rc'
<giordano> correzione funziona, il file .flv come lo posso convertire in .avi
<giordano> correzione funziona, il file .flv come lo posso convertire in .avi?
<mikunos> Holden http://pastie.org/2350839
<mikunos> giordano dovresti usare ffmpeg
<giordano> ok
<mikunos> oppure arista transcoder
<mikunos> molto comodo
<mikunos> cercalo sul web
<mikunos> Holden la lista va bene?
<Holden> mikunos, si un attimo
<BnnNomad> come si chiama il canale della chat?
<Holden> mikunos, dpkg -l | cut -b4-45
<Holden> !chat | BnnNomad
<ubot-it> BnnNomad: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BnnNomad> grazie
<Holden> mikunos, scusa, il comando deve essere:  dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | cut -b4-45
<mikunos> Holden http://codepad.org/FP2q28eO
<mikunos> quanta roba
<mikunos> io mi sono già perso
<Holden> mikunos, hmm, sei sicuro che hai dato:   dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | cut -b4-45
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> certo
<filo1234> preoccupante...ma funziona qualcosa in quel sistema?
<Holden> mikunos, aspetta, fai così: installa pastebinit:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> fatto
<Holden> mikunos, ora:   dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | cut -b4-45 | pastebinit
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662763/
<Holden> mikunos, ok prima che tocchiamo niente, i repo sono a posto?
<mikunos> si
<Holden> mikunos, allora: sudo apt-get purge $(dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | cut -b4-46)
<mikunos> fatto
<Holden> sta lavorando?
<mikunos> ha fatto tutto
<Holden> -.-
<filo1234> se
<mikunos> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Holden> erano 429 pacchetti...
<filo1234> mikunos: secondo me stai dando comandi a metà
<mikunos> aspe
<mikunos> che ricontrollo
<Holden> mikunos, usa copia incolla
<mikunos> sudo apt-get purge $(dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | cut -b4-46)
<mikunos> corretto
<Holden> si
<Holden> brb
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662771/
<giordano> youtube-dl non funziona
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662774/
<mikunos> Holden fatto guarda su
<mikunos> Holden non da alcun risultato
<marco_deaf> ciao a tutti
<mikunos> brb
<marco_deaf> attimo
<mikunos> eccomi
<mikunos> Holden ci sei?
<czajkowski> hi I'm Laura on the ubuntu loco council
<czajkowski> there is someone from italy in #ubuntu-locoteams looking to help in Ubuntu -it could someone please help them
<czajkowski> they are logged in as locodir-user
<locodir-user_> Ciao a tutti!
<lucabaldo3> Ciao a tutti
<dindolo> ciao a tutti
<dindolo> spero di non sbagliare canale..
<jester-> dipende
<dindolo> ho bisogno di alcuni suggerimenti semplici su 11.04
<jester-> dica
<dindolo> mi trovo in difficoltà con la nuova barra delle applicazioni
<jester-> dindolo: usando unity?
<dindolo> si
<jester-> dindolo: problema?
<dindolo> non trovo un modo semplice per passare da un app ad un'altra..
<jester-> dindolo: intendi la barra laterale o quella superiore
<dindolo> intendo come spostarmi tra due applicazioni attive
<dindolo> da una all'altra
<dindolo> ad esempio tra due istanze del browser
<jester-> dindolo: clicchi l'icona sulla barra, quelle attive hanno due freccette
<jester-> si minimizzano li dentro
<dindolo> quindi il metodo + veloce
<jester-> dindolo: puoi sempre usare gnome classico
<dindolo> click sull'icona
<lucabaldo3> e cliccando compaiono tutte e due al centro dello schermo
<dindolo> e poi click sulla miniatura
<dindolo> ?
<lucabaldo3> si
<lucabaldo3> con unity si
<dindolo> jester: volevo provare la nuova interfaccia per vedere se mi trovo meglio
<lucabaldo3> infatti anche per questo molti utenti si sono trovati insoddisfatti
<dindolo> proverò a farci la mano
<jester-> è una questione di gusti e abitudini
<lucabaldo3> se riesci ad abituarti è molto più elegante
<lucabaldo3> rispetto a gnome classico
<jester-> sui net/notebook è comoda su schermi a 19" non serve
<dindolo> si, ma è un click in + per ogni passaggio da una finestra ad un'altra...
<lucabaldo3> jester: intendi gnome o unity?
<jester-> dindolo: qualche dazio bidogna pur pagarlo a scapito di piu spazio
<dindolo> unity rispetto a gnome
<jester-> lucabaldo3: intendo unity, per i miei gusti
<dindolo> jester: si ma su uno schermo da 21 ho fin troppo spazio, preferisco la veocità
<dindolo> proverò un po'
<jester-> dindolo: io mi trovo meglio col classic oppre gnome3 shell
<jester-> oppure*
<lucabaldo3> io invece preferico unity in schermi grandi e gnome sui netbook
<dindolo> mmm
<jester-> eeeh come la storia è meglio bionda o rossa
<lucabaldo3> anche perchè gnome è piu veloce
<lucabaldo3> quindi sui netbook si adatta meglio
<lucabaldo3> comunque preferisco la bionda alla rossa ;)
<dindolo> ..dipende dalla rossa
<dindolo> questione d'abitudine
<dindolo> vediamo come va
<dindolo> grazie dell'aiuto
<dindolo> gentilissimi
<lucabaldo3> di niente
<jester-> dindolo: prova entrambi e decidi se rossa o bionda
<paolo75> salve a tutti
<lucabaldo3> jester: facciamo mora và
<lucabaldo3> paolo: ciao!
<paolo75> ho installato ubuntu propio adesso,ma non posso impostare l'ora
<jester-> paolo75: 11.04?
<paolo75> si
<paolo75> clicco su impostazioni data e ora ma non succede nulla
<lucabaldo3> devi sbloccarle
<jester-> paolo75: hai sbloccato?
<paolo75> non sono molto esperto
<paolo75> ma nella live funzionava tutto
<lucabaldo3> allora vedi in alto quando apri la finestra dell'ora?
<lucabaldo3> c'è un lucchetto
<paolo75> si
<lucabaldo3> clicchi su questo
<lucabaldo3> e metti la tua password
<jester-> ezioxx
<mikunos> non sento l'audiooooo
<mikunos> :D
<paolo75> vermente non c'è nessun lucchetto
<jester-> paolo75: poi metti il pallino su automaticamente
<jester-> località roma
<lucabaldo3> paolo75: dove sei andato per impostare l'ora?
<jester-> paolo75: destro sull'orario nella barra
<paolo75> non succede nulla
<jester-> anzi sinistro e ipmpostazioni data e ora
<lucabaldo3> sx o dx è uguale
<mikunos> per ripristinare i valori default ho cancellato la cartella pulse ed il file di cache di pulse e pare che adesso i controlli audio si possono modificare. Ora non riesco a capire come far parlare/cantare sto Ubuntu! Qualcuno mi sa dare una mano? Tutti i volumi sono al massimo
<jester-> sx non me la da
<mikunos> che devo fare?
<paolo75> se clicco su impostazioni data e ora non si apre nulla
<paolo75> ho gia provato
<jester-> paolo75: sei sicuro di avere ubuntu?
<lucabaldo3> assicurati di non averlo già aperto nella barra laterale
<jester-> paolo75: apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<paolo75> certo se vuoi ti faccio un immaggine
<lucabaldo3> ha un icona rossa con un calendario e un orologio
<lucabaldo3> fai uno screen così ci rendiamo conto della situazione e della versione di ubuntu contemporaneamente
<jester-> paolo75: sudo indicator-datetime-preferences
<paolo75> un attimo
<paolo75> ho iserito il pcomando ma mi dice  WARNING **: Could not connect to geoname lookup server: Operazione non supportata
<lucabaldo3> screen?
<jester-> paolo75:indicator-datetime-preferences  questo?
<lucabaldo3> poi uppalo su imageshack
<paolo75> esatto
<jester-> paolo75: è installata male
<paolo75> in che senso
<jester-> paolo75:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lucabaldo3> io vi saluto perché devo scappare
<jester-> nel senso che manca un po di roba
<paolo75> non ha funzionato .comunque ho questa versione http://imagebin.org/167311
<mikunos> salve a tutti mi sapete dire perchè l'audio non si sente nel mio pc se tutti i volumi sono al massimo?
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/167312
<jester-> !intel | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: Schede audio intel HDA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel - Schede video intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<mikunos> jester- http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3762931ef91b602f5a34edd7e353aa26c0286a53
<mikunos> va bene questo report? ^^^
<mikunos> oppure ne desideri un altro?
<jester-> mikunos: dai un'occhiata la wiki
<dindolo> ciao a tutti ... (di nuovo)
<dindolo> sto giochicchiando con unity
<dindolo> c'è un modo per far si che le miniature delle applicazioni con più istanze appaiano sempre nello stesso ordine e non in base all'ultima visualizzazione?
<BnnNomad> Ragazzi ho una comunicazione importante per tutti
<K99Brain> !chat | BnnNomad
<ubot-it> BnnNomad: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BnnNomad> Ho finalmente trovato un programma su ubuntu che mi ha fatto scendere sensibilmente la temperatura del sistema operativo sul mio netbook su tutti i sensori
<BnnNomad> dunque se avete un problema uguale al mio di surriscaldamento del netbook vi consiglio d'installare jupiter
<jester-> BnnNomad: ha sistemato?
<BnnNomad> jester con jupiter settato su power saving sono sceso sotto i 50
<jester-> bene prendo appunto
<BnnNomad> e comunque adesso arrivo a pieno carico intorno a 65°,ieri ero arrivato a toccare 75° e mi ero preoccupato
<mikunos> niente da fare
<jester-> BnnNomad: ma penso che agisca sul clock del processore
<mikunos> ho perso un giorno di lavoro per sto audio del piffero!
<mikunos> ho seguito la guida che mi avete proposto ma non capisco perchè non funziona
<jester-> mikunos: prima andava o non è mai andato
<mikunos> andava con il vecchio kernel
<BnnNomad> dici che fa un downclock?
<jester-> mikunos: e allora usa il vecchio kernel
<mikunos> poi la cartella di conf. di pulse creava qualche problema è mi hanno consigliato di cancellarla
<jester-> BnnNomad: rallenta il clock, non c'è opzione ondemand?
<BnnNomad> no
<mikunos> cancellata la cartella di pulse al riavvio pareva che i controlli andavano correttamente
<mikunos> ora non so che fare!
<mikunos> non posso tornare al vecchio kernel
<BnnNomad> mikunos voglio cercare di darti un mio piccolo aiuto
<mikunos> grazie
<jester-> mikunos: che kernel era
<Ab3L> mikunos: non è che devi guardare nei diversi canali? a me è capitato che passando da un kernel all'altro, alcuni canali non erano più visibili. quindi anche se aumentavo tutti i volumi... ebbene, non veniva toccato quello buono.
<mikunos> il 35
<Ab3L> mikunos: dovresti guardare se non ci stanno dei canali audio "nascosti"
<jester-> mikunos: installa gnome-alsamixer
<mikunos> da dove?
<BnnNomad> non sono esperto di linux ma voglio cercare nel mio piccolo di poterti dare un aiuto perché capisco l'importanza dell'aiuto
<jester-> mikunos: in preferenze audio i dev sono a psoto?
<Ab3L> mikunos: guarda in alsamixer
<jester-> posto*
<jester-> di solito è li il problema
<BnnNomad> mikunos innanzitutto
<mikunos> gnome-alsamixer è installato
<BnnNomad> fai come ti dice jester
<mikunos> si Ab3L
<mikunos> ho installato lo gnome-alsamixer
<mikunos> e vedo i controlli
<BnnNomad> sei entrato in alsamixer da terminale?
<mikunos> si anche
<BnnNomad> hai provato a selezionare la scheda audio che usi correntemente
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/167312
<BnnNomad> alcune volte cambiando kernel alsa mixer puo' disattivare la scheda audio
<BnnNomad> o cambiare le impostazioni di alsa,mi é successo a me una volta
<mikunos> e come devo riabilitarla/ o controllarla?
<mikunos> ricordi come hai fatto?
<BnnNomad> aspetta che vado in alsa mixer
<mikunos> ok
<BnnNomad> jester ti ricordi il comando per entrare in alsa da terminale?
<mikunos> alsamixer
<BnnNomad> digita f6 mikunos
<BnnNomad> cosa ti dice?
<mikunos> mi fa vedere 2 schede
<BnnNomad> ok
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/167316
<mikunos> ^^^ Questa è la prima
<mikunos> e questa è la seconda:
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/167312
<mikunos> non ce ne sono altre
<BnnNomad> ma qual'è la scheda audio che usi?
<jester-> mikunos: audio preferenze
<BnnNomad> che tipo di pc hai?
<BnnNomad> E un fisso o un netbook?
<mikunos> Vaio VNG-AR31S
<mikunos> Laptop
<jester-> mikunos: vaio el sona no
<mikunos> portatile
<mikunos> ahahahha
<mikunos> eh si
<mikunos> sto Sony non Sona!
<jester-> mikunos: so che serviva ricompilare alsa
<mikunos> noooooooooooo
<mikunos> per favore non usiamo quella parola!
<jester-> è piu caro ma è peggio degli acceri con linux
<jester-> mikunos: o usi il kernel con cui andava
<BnnNomad> ma é proprio strana sta cosa
<jester-> mikunos: uname -r
<mikunos> beh guardate che sto sclerando per davvero!
<BnnNomad> penso che come portatile dovresti avere una sola scheda audio
<BnnNomad> e ci credo
<mikunos> 2.6.38-8-generic
<BnnNomad> hai provato a fare delle prove selezionando una delle due schede?
<mikunos> è da stamane che ci sbatto la testa
<mikunos> si ho provato di tutto
<mikunos> anche quello che mi stai consigliando
<jester-> mikunos: dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade che ti mette il 10
<mikunos> non me lo mette
<jester-> come no
<jester-> mikunos: leggi bene
<jester-> dist-upgrade
<Ab3L> jester-: ma non è che da pulseaudio può scegliere più facilmente i canali(i /dev ?) io purtroppo ora sono con kde e kmix non mi dà tutte le opzioni che avevo con gnome.
<jester-> Ab3L: mai capito pulse audio
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/2351473
<jester-> ma se non suona di solito è alsa o il cnale sbagliato
<mikunos> jester- ^^^
<Ab3L> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload  ?
<mikunos> Done Ab3L
<mikunos> Fatto ma niente
<jester-> mikunos: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<BnnNomad> mikunos hai dati importanti sulla partizione linux?
<mikunos> eh beh si
<mikunos> è il pc in cui lavoro
<jester-> mikunos: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<BnnNomad> perché io credo nelle soluzioni drastiche
<mikunos> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic --> Avviato
<mikunos> anche io nomad
<mikunos> ma alle volte non puoi
<mikunos> ok il kernel l'ha scaricato
<mikunos> riavvio?!
<jester-> mikunos: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> non ha scaricao il kenrel ma il meta pacco
<mikunos> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --> nessun cambiamento
<BnnNomad> un bel backup e installi la 11.04
<Ab3L> è che non mi viene in mente... non era l'alsamixer da terminale... era una finestra da cui avevo scelto i canali.
<mikunos> ho già la 11.04
<jester-> mikunos: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Ab3L> ah, mikunos. io
<Ab3L> passando alla 11.04 ho dovuto smanettare nel bios
<BnnNomad> cioé ab3l?
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/2351473
<Ab3L> m'era sparito l'audio, ma è perché mi si era cambiata l'opzione nel bios per l'audio.
<mikunos> ma dai!
<mikunos> com'è possibile
<mikunos> il sistema operativo sta ad un altro livello!
<mikunos> non può essere stato quello
<jester-> mikunos: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<mikunos> Questo è il riepilogo dei dati di Alsa: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3762931ef91b602f5a34edd7e353aa26c0286a53
<mikunos> linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic è già alla versione più recente.
<Ab3L> sì. ma ho pure cambiato scheda video. penso sia dovuto a quello, ma non ne sono sicuro, poiché i due eventi coincidono. nel bios ho un'opzione per l'audio che diceva di usare per forza un canale, o era in "auto". avevo tre opzioni a scelta. botta di culo vuole che ho trovato subito la buona. e ora l'audio ce l'ho.
<mikunos> ragazzi spero di offrirvi una pizza
<mikunos> che fare adesso?
<mikunos> pare che il kernel sia presente
<jester-> mikunos: sudo update-grub e poi riavvia con il 10
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> riavvio
<mikunos> a dopo
<mikunos> intanto grazie
<BnnNomad> ma io momentaneamente mi assento
<mikunos> non ci crederete!
<mikunos> ... non appare neanche su grub l'ultimo kernel jester-
<jester-> mikunos: sospetto sistema sminchiato, prova con la live. se va reinstalli sopra senza formattare
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> ora mi devo cercare la live
<mikunos> che palline ...
<mikunos> grazie comunque
<jester-> sigh
<mikunos> non ci crederete ma nelle cuffie l'audio c'è!!
<mikunos> un pò basso ma c'è!
<mikunos> jester- cosa può essere?
<BnnNomad> vi chiedo una domanda che comando devo dare per installare lubuntu desktop accanto alle altre sessioni che ho ?
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<BnnNomad> vi ringrazio
<filo1234> prego a voi
<In0cula> salve, ho ubuntu 11.04, volevo sapere come fate voi con xchat, con la vecchia interfaccia si vedeva quando qualcuno vi messaggiava ora non ho riferimenti, e poi mi piaceva avere il monitor di sistema sulla barra, ma adesso non mi permette di inserirlo, avete qualche dritta, grazie
<Al_essio> buonasera a tutti
<Al_essio> ragazi qualcuno mi può aiutare a impostare l'ip statico al pc?
<Al_essio> z
<filo1234> Al_essio: vai sul NetworkManager
<filo1234> Al_essio: fai modifica connessioni > ti sposti sulla connessione > cavo o wifi e fai modifica
<bnnnomad> ragazzi ho fatto un casino non mi parte più nullA
<bnnnomad> sono su altro pc
<bnnnomad> il mio netbook non si avvia
<bnnnomad> error:unknown filesystem
<filo1234> bnnnomad: e cos'hai fatto?
<bnnnomad> grub rescue>_
<bnnnomad> non so cosa fare,mi sento male
<filo1234> si ma cos'hai fatto per ridurlo così? fino a mezz'ora fa funzionava
<bnnnomad> nel netbook c'è una partizione di ripristino
<bnnnomad> per recuperare quei 5 gb in più
<bnnnomad> ho reso logica per errore quella partizionw
<bnnnomad> e adesso non mi parte più null
<bnnnomad> sono smarrito
<bnnnomad> disperato
<bobbybong> bnnnomad,  con testdisk se non hai formattato la rimetti a posto
<filo1234> avvia da un cd live di ubuntu
<filo1234> e vieni qui da live
<bnnnomad> lo devo fare
<filo1234> fallo
<bnnnomad> scarico prima una distro di ubuntu giusto o xubuntu,sul netbook? in origine ho messo quellA
<filo1234> bnnnomad: scarica ubuntu
<filo1234> o usa unetbootin se devi fare una pennetta da windows
<bnnnomad> già sta scaricando
<Al_essio> filo1234, chiedo scusa ma dove lo trovo network manager? io per  il momento giro ancora con ubuntu jaunty....questo giorni devo formattare
<bnnnomad> qual'é l'altro software che devo scaricare per rendere la penna avviabile?
<K99Brain> Al_essio, jaunty è molto vecchia
<filo1234> Al_essio: sempre al solito posto...i computerini in alto a destra
<Al_essio> filo1234, ok l'ho trovato
<K99Brain> Al_essio, sarebbe il caso che aggiorni
<filo1234> anche perchè non c'è supporto per jaunty
<Al_essio> K99Brain, lo so infatti questi giorni appena avrò un pò di tempo devo formattare
<attempt> bnnnomad se usi unetbootin la penna te la fà avviabile.
<filo1234> bnnnomad: devi farla da windows o da ubuntu?
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<mikunos> buona sera
<bnnnomad> da windows sono sul pc di mia sorella
<Al_essio> filo1234, dopo essere arrivato a connessione senza fili e avere cliccato su modifica che devo fare? praticamente sto cercando di aprire le porte del mio router x amule ma dice che devo impostare prima un ip statico...
<mikunos> sono riuscito a capire come mai la mia scheda audio non funzionava
<mikunos> adesso ho un altro problema sempre con la scheda audio
<bnnnomad> ed io mikunos forse ho rotto il mio netbbok
<bnnnomad> ma speriamo di no
<mikunos> ma come!
<mikunos> ?
<filo1234> Al_essio: vai sulal connessione > modifica > impostazioni ipv4
<bnnnomad> con partition magic
<bnnnomad> ma lasciamo perdere
<mikunos> riesco a sentire l'audio dalla cuffietta ma non dalle casse principali
<mikunos> e non capisco perchè!
<Al_essio> filo1234, poi?
<bnnnomad> filo 1234 pensi che riuscirò a risolvere il problema?
<bnnnomad> speriamo.....sono quasi a metà dello scaricamento
<filo1234> Al_essio: poi imposta metodo statico e li metti i parametri
<filo1234> bnnnomad: finchè non fai la penna e vieni qui da live non lo sapremo mai
<mikunos> qualche suggerimento?
<filo1234> Al_essio: metodo > manuale
<Al_essio> filo1234, infatti....
<bnnnomad> comunque per non dirlo in seguito non appena accendo il pc mi appare la scritta file system unknow e sotto grub rescue>
<bnnnomad> pidgin c'è anche da live ?
<filo1234> !webchat
<ubot-it> Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<Al_essio> filo1234, scusami x il disturbo ci sono tante guide ma danno indicazioni su come fare dalla riga di comando però io non so neanche cosa sia un ip statico e non vorrei fare danni
<bnnnomad> aspetta che me lo scrivo
<filo1234> Al_essio: dai ifconfig sul terminale e vedi che ip hai assegnato adesso
<Al_essio> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> poi su NM metti lo stesso ip esempio ip 192.168.0.10  netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.0.1 <-----sarebbe l'ip del router
<bnnnomad> non appena si sarà scaricata la distro e fatta la penna avviabile sarò da voi,dio mio sto piangendo....
<Al_essio> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/662928/
<mikunos> niente
<mikunos> le ho provate tutte
<mikunos> avvilito
<bnnnomad> mi restano gli ultimi 200 mb
<filo1234> Al_essio: devi impostare la connessione wifi immagino
<Al_essio> filo1234, si
<filo1234> Al_essio: dai ip route e dimmi cosa dice
<filo1234> Al_essio: è una riga incolla qui
<Al_essio> 192.168.1.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.2  metric 2
<Al_essio> 169.254.0.0/16 dev wlan0  scope link  metric 1000
<Al_essio> default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0  proto static
<filo1234> Al_essio: allora in indirizzo ip metti 192.168.1.2  in netmask metti 255.255.255.0  e in gateway  192.168.1.1
<filo1234> Al_essio: sotto come dns primario 192.168.1.1
<Al_essio> filo1234, fatto
<filo1234> salva boh
<bnnnomad> filo1234 ti faccio una domanda sto scaricando la distro ubuntu 11.04 a 64 bit da unebootin trovo tante voci,quale devo selezionare per la penna?
<Al_essio> filo ma quando io ricconnettero il router all'adsl questi ip cambiano ogni volta?
<filo1234> no hai messo statico
<Al_essio> filo1234, capito
<Al_essio> filo1234, ti ringrazio x la pazienza
<filo1234> Al_essio: l'ip pubblico è una cosa, quello della tua LAN è un'altra
<filo1234> bnnnomad: non ho capito, stai scaricando la 64bit e poi mi chiedi quale devi scaricare?
<filo1234> bnnnomad: comunque il netbook è 64bit?
<bnnnomad> no mi spiego
<filo1234> rispondi prima alla mia domanda
<filo1234> bnnnomad: comunque il netbook è 64bit?
<bnnnomad> AI
<bnnnomad> SI
<filo1234> ok
<bnnnomad> da unebootin
<filo1234> bnnnomad: la desktop
<bnnnomad> trovo tante voci
<filo1234> bnnnomad: se scarichi la 10.04 è meglio
<bnnnomad> ho già scaricato la 11.04
<bnnnomad> adesso devo fare la penna
<bnnnomad> ho scelto la voce ubuntu da UNetbootin
<bnnnomad> ma trovo tante voci nell'altro menu
<bnnnomad> devo scegliere live x64 vero?
<filo1234> si
<bnnnomad> bene si sta facendo la penna
<bnnnomad> non pensavo ci mettesse così tanto tempo
<Al_essio> filo1234, per settare le porte sul router l'ip statico sarebbe il dns primario?
<bnnnomad> nell'altro pc filo mi é spuntata la finestra dos di unetbootin
<bnnnomad> che devo fare
<fabio_cc> bnnnomad, è sempre meglio mettere i nick per esteso completandoli col tasto tab, così chi è dall'altra parte verrà avvisato dal client che è stato nominato
<bnnnomad> ho inserito la chiavetta usb fatta e si é avviato unetbootin filo 1234
<bnnnomad> mi scuso ma sono disperato
<bnnnomad> filo1234 ho inserito la chiavetta usb e ho il dos di unetbootin
<bnnnomad> filo1234,ho inserito la chiavetta usb e ho il dos di unetbootin
<bnnnomad> e adesso che faccio filo 1234 ?
<bnnnomad> ragazzi sono disperato
<bnnnomad> filo1234 mi stava aiutando ho fatto una cavolata
<bnnnomad> non mi si avvia il pc,ho un dual boot
<bnnnomad> non appena accendo il pc mi appare la scritta file system unknow e sotto grub rescue>
<seawolf> bnnnomad credo ti volesse far reinstallare grub
<filo1234> Al_essio: l'ip statico è l'ip che hai dato alla scheda
<seawolf> tramite live cd
<filo1234> bnnnomad: se non parte la live siamo al punto di partenza
<bnnnomad> la live é partita
<bnnnomad> sono su ubuntu in live nell'altro pc
<bnnnomad> ma non parte firefox
<filo1234> collegati qui dal pc
<bnnnomad> come faccio non mi parte firefox
<bnnnomad> mi appare l'icona ma se ci clicco nn parte
<bnnnomad> se clicco sull'icona non parte firefox filo1234
<filo1234> apri un terminale a vvialo da li
<bnnnomad> bene stacco da qui e sarà li tra un minuto
<bnnnomad> ciao a tutti
<bnnnomad> sono dal live cd filo1234
<bnnnomad> mi viene difficile scrivere la tastiera mi viene diversa filo 1234
<bnnnomad> mi viene difficile scrivere filo1234 ma spero che mi aiuterai
<filo1234> bnnnomad: apri gparted e fai una schermata
<filo1234> !imagebin | bnnnomad
<ubot-it> bnnnomad: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bnnnomad> come devo fare per fare partire g parted
<filo1234> sistema > amministrazione > gparted
<bnnnomad> no non puo essere filo mi sembra come se il mio hard disk si fosse formattato
<bnnnomad> gparted non mi fa vedere nessuna partizione
<bnnnomad> dio mio
<filo1234> bnnnomad: apri un terminale
<filo1234> sudo fdisk -l
<filo1234> !paste | bnnnomad
<ubot-it> bnnnomad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bnnnomad> filo 1234 qui le vedo e ti posto tutto
<bnnnomad> ecco filo1234 http://paste.ubuntu.com/662968/
<filo1234> bnnnomad: facciamo una prova ma non so dove adiamo a parare
<bnnnomad> vediamo
<filo1234> bnnnomad: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<bnnnomad> comando dato filo1234
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<bnnnomad> mi dice mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<filo1234> ah cavolo scusa
<filo1234> errore mio
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt/
<filo1234> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<bnnnomad> e adesso filo1234
<filo1234> dati tutti?
<bnnnomad> si
<filo1234> sudo chroot /mnt/
<bnnnomad> dopo il cancelletto cosa devo  mettere
<filo1234> grub-install /dev/sda
<bnnnomad> mi dice /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `/dev/sda6'.
<bnnnomad> alla fine stiamo cercando di vedere dove si era montato il grub giusto filo1234
<filo1234> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<bnnnomad> test
<bnnnomad> alla fine sempre lo stesso errore filo1234
<bnnnomad> ma mi ero dimenticato di dirti una cosa filo1234
<bnnnomad> quando ho dato un comando mi era apparso un messaggio
<bnnnomad> eccolo filo1234 http://paste.ubuntu.com/662984/
<filo1234> bnnnomad: non era importante
<mikunos> buona notte
<filo1234> bnnnomad: hai dato l'ultimo comando?
<bnnnomad> quale filo1234
<filo1234> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<mikunos> ho perso un giorno per impostare la scheda audio di sto portatile con l'ultimo kernel a disposizione. Ho perso la pazienza, più di 12 ore di smanettamenti!
<bnnnomad> si filo1234 ma mi da errore
<mikunos> sembra che la scheda funzioni solamente con le cuffie, l'audio si sente esclusivamente via cuffia. Ho letto molti articoli ma non ne sono venuto fuori
<filo1234> bnnnomad: bhu allora non mi viene in mente altro con quella situazione
<filo1234> hai le partizioni belle che incasinate
<filo1234> bnnnomad: posso solo consigliarti 2 cose
<mikunos> a quanto pare il link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel non risolve il problema, almeno il mio
<bnnnomad> dimmi
<mikunos> ho provato a riavviare la macchina un casino di volte con impostazioni differenti ma a quanto pare sono ancora qua a sbraitare
<filo1234> bnnnomad: 1 scaricare una ubuntu alternate e provare ad avviare l'opzione " recupera un sistema corrotto " o nome simile
<mikunos> se c'è qualche anima pia
<mikunos> ...
<filo1234> bnnnomad: 2 scaricare supergrub disk e da li tentare di recuperare la tabella delle partizioni
<filo1234> bnnnomad: altrimenti.....sai gia
<bnnnomad> cosa fa ubuntu alternate_
<filo1234> niente ha un opzione di recupero
<bnnnomad> come mai non posso scaricare super grub adesso filo1234
<bnnnomad> lo posso scaricare adesso supergrub filo 1234
<bnnnomad> lo faccio adesso e il mio netbook per adesso muore
<mikunos> qualche suggerimento?
<fabio_cc> mikunos, se l'audio si sente solo con le cuffie, mi viene di pensare che non funzionano gli altoparlanti esterni
<mikunos> funzionano
<mikunos> correttamente
<mikunos> anche perchè all'avvio si sente il suono
<mikunos> del boot
<fabio_cc> mikunos, dai il comando alsamixer nel terminale e metti su imagebin lo screenshow dello schermo
<fabio_cc> !imagebin | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/167316
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/167312
<mikunos> ho seguito anche questa guida
<mikunos> consigliata da jester-
<mikunos> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel
<mikunos> ma niente
<fabio_cc> mikunos, allora non saprei dirti
<kappa69>  kismet da terminale
<kappa69> problema impostazioni
<kappa69> ho problemi con le impostazioni di configurazione di kismet da terminale
<filo1234> !wificrack | kappa69
<ubot-it> kappa69: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<ichi_> ciao a tutti
<ichi_> qualche anima pia?
<ichi_> bella filo1234
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | ichi_
<ubot-it> ichi_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ichi_> ok, ciao fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> ciao ichi_
<ichi_> allora, dopo una notte insone e problemi della madonna, son riuscito a fare riconoscere la mia pennetta wifi nuova, una NETGEAR WNA3100
<ichi_> il problema è che si connette solo alle reti non protette
<ichi_> alla mia rete con la WEP nn si attacca, continua a chiedermi la password
<ichi_> e la pass è giusta
<ichi_> provato anche su una rete WPA, stessa cosa
<ichi_> uso i drivers ndiswrapper, purtroppo l'unico metodo che ho trovato per far funzionare questa ciofeca, che però ha una buona portata di wifi
<ichi_> qualche genio\dio\buon'anima che sa come ovviare a questo problema? ripeto che la chiavetta si collega ma solo a reti open, cosa inutile dato che open la mia nn ce la lascio
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-11
<ichi_> bon nessuna risposta
<ichi_> provo con un'altra: se su un netbook ho Ubuntu 9.10 con kernel 2.6.31-23-generic, posso aggiornare il kernel? se sì, come?
<ichi_> magari con un kernel nuovo ci sono i drivers per questa chiavetta, che dite?
<fabio_cc> ichi_, la 9.10 non è più supportata da aprile scorso
<Emanuele> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<Emanuele> mi puoi aiutare?
<Emanuele> io ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> Emanuele, esponi il problema
<Emanuele> appena installato ubuntu la prima volta era in inglese
<glpiana> normale
<Emanuele> dopo ho cambiato lingua e lo ho messo in italiano
<Emanuele> ma al primo riavvio era di nuovo in inglese
<glpiana> Emanuele, apri un terminale
<Emanuele> ma era scritto che la lingua selezionate è l'italiano
<glpiana> Emanuele, scrivi: sudo apt-get update              e dimmi quando termina
<mikunos> Buongiorno a tutti
<Emanuele> ma adesso non sono con ubuntu
<glpiana> Emanuele, allora torna quando hai ubuntu sotto mano :)
<Emanuele> ok
<mikunos> Non riesco a capire come mai la mia scheda audio si sente solamente usando le cuffie
<mikunos> c'è qualche anima pia che mi sa aiutare?
<glpiana> mikunos, apri le preferenze audio dall'icona del volume sul pannello
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> tutto al massimo
<glpiana> mikunos, controlla che connettore d'uscita è selezionato
<mikunos> Speakers
<glpiana> mikunos, cos'altro ti propone nel menu a tendina?
<mikunos> Analog Speakers
<mikunos> oltre a quello c'è anche Uscita Analogica
<mikunos> ma è lo stesso
<mikunos> con le cuffie riesco a sentire tutto
<glpiana> mikunos, anche staccando le cuffie non cambia nulla?
<mikunos> nulla. ieri mi avevano consigliato di leggere qua http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel
<mikunos> ma niente
<glpiana> mikunos, è un portatile o un fisso?
<mikunos> Portatile Vaio
<mikunos> Sony
<mikunos> che non sona!
<glpiana> mikunos, lspci | grep -i audio
<glpiana> mikunos, copiami qui la riga che esce
<mikunos> intanto ti do questo http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3762931ef91b602f5a34edd7e353aa26c0286a53
<mikunos> ora arriva anche la stringa
<mikunos> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Emanuele> eccomi
<Emanuele> sono con ubuntu
<mikunos> glpiana, va bene la stringa?
<Emanuele> sono entrato con ubuntu+
<glpiana> Emanuele, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update              e dimmi quando termina
<glpiana> mikunos, sì. torna sulle preferenze audio
<bobbybong> mikunos, hai lo stesso chip audio del mio pc con kubuntu 11.04 non ho nessun problema con la 10.10 non funzionava solo il mic con skype
<glpiana> mikunos, vai nella scheda "Hardware", seleziona la scheda audio e guarda cosa è selezionato come profilo
<Emanuele> ha finitooo
<glpiana> Emanuele, scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> Emanuele, dimmi se fa qualcosa
<Emanuele> mi chiede y/n?
<glpiana> Emanuele, digli y
<glpiana> Emanuele, così ti aggiorna il sistema. quando ha finito, se tutto va liscio, riavvii il pc e poi vediamo
<mikunos> bobbybong: mi potresti far vedere questo file come è configurato? /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Emanuele> adesso riavvio
<mikunos> glpiana Surround analogico 4.0 Output + Stereo analogico input
<bobbybong> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bobbybong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663212/
<glpiana> mikunos, hai altre voci?
<mikunos> si, ma le ho provate tutte
<mikunos> glpiana ieri ho perso un'intero giorno
<mikunos> e le impostazioni generiche le ho già fatte tutte
<mikunos> mi serve qualcosa di più ... tosto
<glpiana> mikunos, passami aplay -l
<Emanuele_> ecco
<Emanuele_> ho fatto
<glpiana> Emanuele_, sempr ein inglese?
<glpiana> *sempre in
<Emanuele_> si
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663214/
<Emanuele_> come faccio???
<mikunos> bobbybong grazie, hai ragione ma non capisco allora perchè  ce l'ha con me
<glpiana> Emanuele_, apri supporto lingue
<Emanuele_> ok
<Emanuele_> ci sono
<Emanuele_> adesso?
<mikunos> la cosa strana è che nelle cuffiette sento la musica
<glpiana> Emanuele_, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<mikunos> e non capisco che differenza c'è!
<Emanuele_> 11.04
<glpiana> mikunos, che opzioni hai provato già a inserire in alsa-base.conf?
<mikunos> glpiana, vaio, laptop, sony, lg, e non ricordo quante altre
<mikunos> chiaramente non sono riuscito a capire qual'è la mia
<Emanuele_> ho ubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> Emanuele_, sì ho capito. un attimo di pazienza
<mikunos> ho usato anche: will, auto
<glpiana> Emanuele_, in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep language
<glpiana> !paste | Emanuele_
<ubot-it> Emanuele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> mikunos, in preferenze audio, nella scheda "hardware" quante voci vedi? puoi prendere una schermata?
<mikunos> si un momento che te la invio
<Emanuele> ho fatto
<Emanuele> adesso cosa faccio??
<glpiana> Emanuele, copia qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<Emanuele> copio quello che mi è venuto fuori dopo il comando?
<glpiana> Emanuele, sì, usa pastebin però, come ti ho indicato prima
<glpiana> !paste | Emanuele
<ubot-it> Emanuele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikunos> glpiana http://imagebin.org/167399
<mikunos> con le impostazioni che vedi si sente correttamente l'audio in cuffia
<glpiana> mikunos, fammi la schermata anche della scheda "uscita"
<Emanuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663225/
<Emanuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663225/
<mikunos> glpiana http://imagebin.org/167400
<glpiana> Emanuele, basta una volta e poi aspetti un attimino, ok?
<Emanuele> ok
<glpiana> Emanuele, nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install language-support-it
<glpiana> mikunos, nella scheda hardware imposta Duplex stereo analogico, e dimmi se nella scheda uscita cambia qualcosa. se cambia prendi la schermata
<Emanuele> ha fatto
<glpiana> Emanuele, ora termina la sessione e rientra
<Emanuele> eccomi
<Emanuele> è in italiano!!!
<glpiana> Emanuele, yeppi du
<Emanuele> grazie, grazie
<Emanuele> ci vediamo
<glpiana> ciao
<mikunos> glpiana
<mikunos> niente da fare
<mikunos> mi sa che c'è qualche bug
<glpiana> mikunos, ascolta, l'hai già provata questa? options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4
<mikunos> no quella no
<glpiana> provala
<mikunos> oki
<glpiana> mikunos, comuqnue non mi hai risposto prima
<mikunos> a cosa?
<mikunos> non ho visto la domanda
<glpiana> <glpiana> mikunos, nella scheda hardware imposta Duplex stereo analogico, e dimmi se nella scheda uscita cambia qualcosa. se cambia prendi la schermata
<mikunos> no, non cambia niente. Già fatto.
<glpiana> mikunos, se mett dublex ti rimane scritto surround 4.0?
<glpiana> *duplex
<mikunos> no va in duplex
<mikunos> correttamente
<glpiana> mikunos, ok, e sotto nel menu che hai selezionato?
<mikunos> Duplex stereo analogico
<glpiana> mikunos, nella scheda uscita intendo
<mikunos> in uscita non si può selezionare niente
<glpiana> ok, nulla
<mikunos> Connettore: Analog Speakers
<glpiana> mikunos, prova quell'opzione allora
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> riavvio
<mikunos> glpiana
<mikunos> niente da fare
<mikunos> :(
<mikunos> impossibile perdere un giorno di lavoro dietro a ste cose
<mikunos> glpiana qualche altra idea?
<mikunos> glpiana ... disperazione!
<glpiana> mikunos, model=hp-dv5 già provato?
<mikunos> si
<glpiana> mikunos, options snd-hda-intel model=hp-hdx   ?
<mikunos> pure
<miki82> ciao ragazzi quando faccio l'upgrade da terminale mi esce questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/663249/
<miki82> non so che fare mi aiutate?
<glpiana> miki82, sudo apt-get -f install
<miki82> glpiana: ho provato ed ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/663250/
<miki82> daccapo errore
<glpiana> miki82, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<miki82> ok poi?
<glpiana> miki82, vediamo che fa
<glpiana> mikunos, ma te l'hasempre dato sto problema?
<miki82> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/663252/
<mikunos> no solamente con quest'ultimo kernel
<mikunos> guarda da impazzire
<miki82> sto problema me l'ha dato oggi
<glpiana> miki82, prova a rimuovere quei 4 pacchetti con sudo apt-get remove --purge. poi vediamo di reinstallarli
<miki82> faccio ogni giorno l'upgrade x vedere se ci sono aggiornamenti ed oggi mi da sto problema
<glpiana> mikunos, uname -a
<mikunos> e non posso tornare indietro al vecchio kernel perchè la Vbox è configurata per questa versione
<mikunos> si
<miki82> glpiana: dimmi passo per passo cosa e come rimuovere
<miki82> please
<mikunos> Linux vaio 2.6.38-10-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 15:05:41 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<maxwizard> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 10.04: ho perso di punto in bianco la home ed al boot il sistema si presenta come se lo avessi appena istallato.
<glpiana> miki82, sudo apt-get remove --purge libmono2.0-cil libmono-wcf3.0-cil docky libmono-system-data-linq2.0-cil
<glpiana> maxwizard, in seguito a cosa?
<glpiana> mikunos, beh se con l'8 funziona usa quello
<mikunos> glpiana leggi su
<miki82> glpiana: dice che assieme a quei pacchetti mi rimuoverà la doky....vado lo stesso?
<glpiana> mikunos, e che problema c'è con vbox?
<mikunos> non parte
<maxwizard> Ho già fatto dei tentativi con l'aiuto di yvesBsAs ma senza risultati, ho passato testdisk che mi dice ce c'è una discrepanza fra CHS e LBA
<glpiana> miki82, sì, poi lo rimettiamo
<glpiana> mikunos, se no parte darà errore. che errore da?
<mikunos> la Vbox mi ha fatto già perdere un'altra giornata. vorrebbe tutti i moduli riconfigurati con il kernel in uso utilizzando gli header
<miki82> glpiana: ok fatto
<mikunos> ma non ho trovato alcun modo per installare gli header
<miki82> ma la docky c'è ancora
<miki82> :)
<mikunos> anche i ragazzi di vbox si sono messi le mani nei capelli
<maxwizard> non conosco la causa esatta, stavo smontando un programma istallato con wine ed al reboot ho trovato la sorpresa
<glpiana> mikunos, avvia con l'8 e vediamo
<glpiana> mikunos, certo, è caricata. ha finito di rimuovere?
<miki82> glpiana: ok docky sparita che faccio la rimetto?
<glpiana> miki82, sudo apt-get install docky
<miki82> non è che mi ricausa il problema?
<glpiana> miki82, lo scopriamo solo dopo aver dato il comando
<mikunos> glpiana: in che senso?
<glpiana> mikunos, ho sbagliato nick
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> mikunos, a te dicevo di avviare con l'8 e poi vediamo vbox
<miki82> glpiana: è la docky il problema mi ha ricreato lo stesso errore
<miki82> non so che fare
<glpiana> miki82, apt-cache policy docky
<glpiana> !paste | miki82
<ubot-it> miki82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikunos> ultimo tentativo
<mikunos> aggiorno Alsa
<glpiana> mikunos, perchè non vuoi provare l'8?
<glpiana> mikunos, se metti mano ad alsa secondo me peggiroi la cosa
<glpiana> *peggiori
<miki82> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/663257/
<maxwizard> glpiana, ti ho risposto senza indicare il nick, devo ripetere di nuovo?
<glpiana> miki82, mostra l'errore che ha dato all'installazione
<glpiana> maxwizard, no no, ho letto. ma non so dire nulla a riguardo di CHS e LBA
<glpiana> maxwizard, un check del disco l'hai già fatto?
<miki82> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/663258/
<glpiana> maxwizard, riesci ad accedere alla partizione in questione da livecd?
<glpiana> miki82, dai sudo apt-get update    e copia tutto quel che esce su pastebin
<bobbybong> miki82, io proverei a fare sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libmono-system-web2.0-cil*.deb
<miki82> chi seguo?
<maxwizard> ho visto che testdsk propone di correggere ma non so se faccio bene
<glpiana> maxwizard, non con testdisk, con fsck o con gparted da live intendevo
<bobbybong> miki82, magari hai scaricato un pacchetto corrotto
<glpiana> miki82, si puoi dare un sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> miki82, ma avrei voluto vedere l'output di quello che ti ho chiesto
<miki82> ho fatto sia autoclea che autoremove ma nulla
<maxwizard> Si la partizione è integra, ho il sospetto che per questo scostamento di parametri rilevato da testdisk il sistema non riesca puù a leggere correttamente il filesystem
<miki82> glpiana: ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/663259/
<glpiana> maxwizard, controlla l'uuid e confrontalo con fstab
<glpiana> !uuid | maxwizard
<ubot-it> maxwizard: uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<glpiana> miki82, hai vari ppa e getdeb
<glpiana> miki82, il problema per me sta lì
<miki82> quindi?
<miki82> ho solo il ppa di nautilus elementary
<glpiana> miki82, e getdeb
<maxwizard> devo rifare il boot da linux ora sto utilizzando la partizione funzionante di XP
<miki82> tra le sorgenti software ho selezionato tutto
<miki82> ma sto problema nasce con docky non con altro
<glpiana> maxwizard, fai quel che devi :)
<glpiana> miki82, eh, ma se cerca pacchetti altrove si impalla
<glpiana> miki82, e poi hai i repo di linuxmint -.-
<bobbybong> miki82, pure i repo di mint non ti fai mancare niente :D
<miki82> :)
<glpiana> miki82, non c'è molto da ridere
<glpiana> miki82, se hai mint sei sul canale sbagliato
<glpiana> se non hai mint e hai messo i repo di mint penso tu possa reinstallare
<miki82> glpiana: provvedo a rimuovere qualche repo....anche se il problema lo ho solo con docky ripeto
<glpiana> miki82, allora forse non hai capito, ma il problema sta nelle dipendenze
<miki82> si ma se rimuovo docky non ho problemi come mai?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> vabbè, lasciamo stare
<miki82> glpiana: grazie cmq :)
<maxwizard> riconnesso con ubuntu, come verifico l' uuid?
<glpiana> maxwizard, sudo blkid
<maxwizard> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663265/
<glpiana> maxwizard, ma tu non hai la home separata
<glpiana> maxwizard, passa anche: sudo fdisk -l
<maxwizard> glpiana, no, infatti ma visto l'accaduto se recupero la faccio separata
<maxwizard> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663267/
<glpiana> maxwizard, dai: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<glpiana> maxwizard, poi dai: ls -la /mnt/home
<ghigomatto> buongiorno a tutti.
<maxwizard> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663271/
<glpiana> maxwizard, fammi capire, perchè non so se ho capito bene
<glpiana> maxwizard, il sistema si avvia ma come se fosse una prima accensione?
<maxwizard> glpiana,esatto, credo che non trovando più i parametri per il boot corretti abbia attivato una procedura per garantire il boot ma il sistema si presenta come appena istallato
<glpiana> maxwizard, sta procedura mi risulta nuova
<glpiana> maxwizard, più probabile che qualcosa ti abbia cancellato qualche directory nella home
<glpiana> maxwizard, i tuoi dati ci sono?
<maxwizard> la home sparità però c'è perchè photorec non ha problemi a recuperare i dati
<maxwizard> ma per ubuntu è come se non esistesse
<glpiana> maxwizard, photorec si usa su dischi andati. se il sistema parte il disco funziona
<glpiana> maxwizard, dimmi se i dati ci sono
<glpiana> avrai un documento, due foto, una musichina
<maxwizard> ripeto: i dati ci sono ma non posso accedere, la home ricreata dal sistema appare vuota
<maxwizard> compare solo una cartella con una parte dei contenuti
<glpiana> maxwizard, se ora dai ls -la /mnt/home/massimo       non elenca nulla?
<maxwizard> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663274/ elenca, ma non sono tutti i prg che erano istallati e, per esempio thunderbird che utilizzavo per la posta se lo eseguo parte come prima istallazione ed appare vuoto
<maxwizard> e dei miei dati non c'è apparentemente traccia
<glpiana> maxwizard, e quando photorec te li trova, in che percorso li segnala?
<maxwizard> photorec non da percorsi, rinomina i files con sequenze numeriche incrementali e li salva in cartelle progressive ma tira su tutto, anche cose inutili in un frappè che mi farebbere perdere un mare di tempo
<maxwizard> xro quello che recupera è integro (non ho fatto scritture su disco dopo il crash)
<glpiana> maxwizard, cosa stavi facendo con wine?
<maxwizard> ho montato un programma che ha scaricato un torrent (stepmania per xbox vecchio modello) e poi lo ho disinstallato. al reboot non ho trovato più nulla.
<maxwizard> volevo far ballare mia figlia ed invece sto ballando io :((((
<maxwizard> dal nervoso!
<glpiana> mi pare una cosa davvero strana
<maxwizard> anche a me, mai successo prima ma forse il problema si è generato altrove, in ram o nell'hardware
<glpiana> boh
<glpiana> non so proprio dirti
<ghigomatto> buongiorno, ho l'esigenza di avere la certezza sul tipo di sistema operativo utilizzato (32/64 bit), è sufficiente il cmd uname -a per capirlo?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, sì
<maxwizard> sai come posso fare a salvare l'immagine della partizione linux su hd esterno usb? pensavo di fare il salvataggio e correggere poi il problema segnalato da testdisk, magari si ripristina tutto...
<Holden> ghigomatto, uname -m
<ghigomatto> ciao glpiana ! grazie. la risposta è simile a questa, mi sai dire se sto usando ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit? : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663283/
<glpiana> ghigomatto, i686 GNU/Linux <--- 32 bit
<glpiana> maxwizard, copia dei dati o clone?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: cosa devo leggere se fosse 64 bit?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, x86_64 GNU/Linux
<maxwizard> glpiana, clone, deve salvare tutto anche quello che non compare, di quello che appare ora disponibile non me ne faccio nulla...
<glpiana> maxwizard, credo tu debba usare dd, ma magari ci sono strumenti più semplici e con interfaccia grafica. clonezilla forse? la lancio lì perchè non ne ho mai usati
<ghigomatto> glpiana: grazie! sarà meglio che cambio sistema, dunque....ma porc.....ho installato quello sbagliato e nn me ne sono accorto!
<maxwizard> se il tentativo di correggere nn va abuon fine ripristino lo stato iniziale, salvo con photorec e passo le ferie a spulciare i contenuti (ma vorrei evitare)
<glpiana> ghigomatto, lol
<glpiana> maxwizard, ti credo
<maxwizard> in rete ho letto di partimage ma volevo essere sicuro di usare qualcosa che in caso di necessità rimettesse tutto come era in origine
<glpiana> maxwizard, farei anche un controllo hardware al disco
<ghigomatto> esco, ho molto da fare! grazie ancora.
<maxwizard> risulta tutto oK, già fatto.
<maxwizard> ma linux non fa backup del contenuto di fstab prima di alterarlo?
<marcovaldo> buongiorno a tutti... mi sapreste dare un suggerimento su come installare un programma tramite un file sh????
<bobbybong> marcovaldo, ./file.sh
<marcovaldo> esatto bobbybong
<bobbybong> marcovaldo, prima chmod +x file.sh
<marcovaldo> e bobbybong dovrebbe fare tutto in automatico?
<marcovaldo> mi stai dicendo che basta renderlo eseguibile'
<marcovaldo> ???
<bobbybong> cosa ne so io cosa c'è scritto nel file e cosa fa
<bobbybong> si
<marcovaldo> adesso ci provo e ti faccio sapere
<marcovaldo> scusami bobbybong ho reso eseguibile un file sbagliato come faccio a farlo ritornare come prima?
<glpiana> marcovaldo, chmod -x file
<marcovaldo> facile avrei dovuto pensarci
<marcovaldo> comunque non succede niente
<glpiana> marcovaldo, no, non fa backup
<bobbybong> marcovaldo, più che facile leggere i manuali
<glpiana> marcovaldo, che file è?
<marcovaldo> esatto in compenso ho trovato parecchi file .in...
<marcovaldo> kazehakase
<marcovaldo> è un web browser dicono leggero
<marcovaldo> lo vorrrei provare al posto di firefox
<marcovaldo> ultimamente è diventato alquanto peante
<glpiana> che versione hai preoso?
<glpiana> *preso
<marcovaldo> l'ultima
<marcovaldo> se ti riferisci a firefox
<glpiana> marcovaldo, no, stavamo parlando di kazehakase
<marcovaldo> 0.5.8
<glpiana> marcovaldo, leggi il file INSTALL.
<marcovaldo> ce l'ho sotto mano adesso ci do un'occhiata
<glpiana> marcovaldo, tu che facevi? volevi eseguire install.sh?
<marcovaldo> ltmain.sh
<glpiana> marcovaldo, leggi le istruzioni. il programma va compilato
<marcovaldo> ho letto ma non ci ho capito un granchè anche perchè non l'ho mai fatto prima
<glpiana> !sorgenti | marcovaldo
<ubot-it> marcovaldo: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<marcovaldo> glpiana si proverò
<glpiana> marcovaldo, ma vedo su google che lo puoi trovare già compilato per ubuntu
<marcovaldo> mi daresti l'indirizzo della pagina?
<glpiana> sì, in query. perchè qui non c'è supporto su porgrammi esterni
<marcovaldo> cosa intendi per query?
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, cos'è l'avanzamento parziale? il gestore aggiornamento continua a chiedermelo... ho lucid
<SolJoker> salve a tutti, ho una partizione fat32: come faccio a vedere i permessi? come faccio a modificarli?
<Peace-> SolJoker: mmm
<Peace-> SolJoker: per vedere i permessi basta cliccare destro su una cartella o un file
<SolJoker> mi dice impossibile visualizzare
<Peace-> cmq fat mi pare non supporti i permessi
<SolJoker> è ntfs
<SolJoker> il problema è che emule
<SolJoker> non riesce a scrivere
<SolJoker> ovviamente non ha i permessi
<Peace-> SolJoker: fai cosi ...
<SolJoker> nel fstab sta scritto questo /dev/sda5       /media/sda5	ntfs    utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<Peace-> crea un cartella sulla partizione  e di ad emule di buttare la roba li
<SolJoker> già fatto
<SolJoker> ma da errori in scrittura
<SolJoker> anche se poi scrive lo stesso
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> capisco ...senti io ormia sono fuori dal giro nel senso che ho tutto ext4 perchè uso solo linux
<Peace-> quindi
<Peace-> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<Peace-> !ntfs
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<SolJoker> grazie
<nicolindalciucio> ciao a tutti ragazzi...ho un problemino...
<glpiana> esponilo
<nicolindalciucio> sto usando ubuntu su vmware perchè ho un mac ma siccome registro col gruppo vorrei usare i software disponibili su ubuntu
<nicolindalciucio> audacity quando registro lo fa correttamente...ma se riproduco la mia traccia me la trovo accelerata
<nicolindalciucio> e, sapete com'è, non mi va che a cantare sembra che ci siano i topi di cenerentola!
<glpiana> nicolindalciucio, anche una volta esportata la traccia?
<nicolindalciucio> devo provare...ma il problema rimane però perchè devo modificare con audacity e determinate cose non le riesco a percepire
<nicolindalciucio> capisci?
<glpiana> capisco
<nicolindalciucio> ;)
<glpiana> l'ha sempre fatto?
<nicolindalciucio> è da 4 giorni che uso ubuntu virtualizzato
<nicolindalciucio> per cui si da sempre (4 gg)
<glpiana> nicolindalciucio, non so dirti
<nicolindalciucio> mmmmm...hai presente come funziona vmware? forse ho impostato male quando mi ha chiesto con che settaggi usare ubuntu?
<glpiana> nicolindalciucio, però una domanda te la faccio, anche se off topic
<massimo18> :)
<glpiana> nicolindalciucio, perchè non metti la versione per mac?
<nicolindalciucio> di audacity?
<glpiana> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/
<glpiana> yes
<Emanuele> ciao
<Emanuele> mi servirebbe aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | Emanuele
<ubot-it> Emanuele: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Emanuele> io ho ubuntu 11.04 installato vicino a windows 7. io volevo disinstallare ubuntu e togliere la partizione di ubuntu. coma faccio?
<Emanuele> e tenere solo windows 7
<SaaMmY> non è questo il canale adatto
<glpiana> Emanuele, allora prima di tutto ripristino mbr
<SaaMmY> perchè se vuoi togliere ubuntu devi ora farlo da windows
<glpiana> !mbr | Emanuele
<ubot-it> Emanuele: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<glpiana> SaaMmY, ma va :)
<filo1234> SaaMmY: ?
<SaaMmY> si cmq... deve ripristinare mbr
<massimo18> lol
<SaaMmY> ma deve fare così secondo me
<Emanuele> ma devo ripristinare windows 7?
<glpiana> Emanuele, in questo modo all'avvio del pc partirà windows. poi da lì intervieni sulle partizioni di ubuntu e le cancelli e poi le formatti in ntfs come credi
<SaaMmY> installa un windows 7 di nuovo dov'era ubuntu
<filo1234> -.-
<glpiana> Emanuele, non devi ripristinare windows7, devi ripristinareMBR
<SaaMmY> poi modifica il bcdedit
<SaaMmY> di windows7
<glpiana> SaaMmY, per cortesia
<SaaMmY> mettendo di default il windows 7 di prima
<SaaMmY> e timeout a 0
<glpiana> SaaMmY, perchè dovrebbe reinstallare windows 7?
<SaaMmY> e poi vai in windows 7 di prima
<SaaMmY> e formatta windows 7 nuovo
<SaaMmY> ecco fatto
<filo1234> è andato
<FloodBotIt1> SaaMmY: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> in discesa
<glpiana> SaaMmY, una strada più lunga no?
<SaaMmY> no è più semplice
<SaaMmY> ma lunga
<Emanuele> io non ripristino windows 7
<SaaMmY> lunga solo per il tempo non i passaggi
<glpiana> Emanuele, fai come ti ho detto
<Emanuele> dopo perdo tt i programmi
<filo1234> non devi ripristinare windows devi ripristinare l'mbr
<filo1234> .
<SaaMmY> Emanuele non perderai programmi
<glpiana> Emanuele, ti ho indicato una guida. seguila
<glpiana> SaaMmY, basta dai
<SaaMmY> lo sto tranquillizzando
<Emanuele> si ok solo che con saammy
<filo1234> SaaMmY: no lo stai incasinando
<Emanuele> che mi dice altre cose
<SaaMmY> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<glpiana> Emanuele, appunto, non ascoltarlo
<SaaMmY> !mbr | Emanuele
<ubot-it> Emanuele: please see above
<Emanuele> allora adesso vi spiego meglio quello che vorrei fare
<Emanuele> io vorrei mette ubuntu in virtualbox
<Emanuele> così per accedere ad ubuntu non devo sempre spegnere un sistema ed andare in un altro
<filo1234> Emanuele: devi seguire quello che ti ha detto glpiana indicandoti la guida
<filo1234> sono 3 passaggi
<filo1234> poi da windows cancelli le partizioni di Ubuntu
<filo1234> e poi da window sfai quello che vuoi
<Emanuele> ma esiste un modo di spostare ubuntu in virtualbox senza disinstallarlo???
<SaaMmY> !mbr | Emanuele
<ubot-it> Emanuele: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<massimo18> -.-
<SaaMmY> se non ti va bene vieni qui di nuovo
<filo1234> SaaMmY: se eviti di intervenire a vanvera mi fai un favore ok?
<SaaMmY> ah spostare ubuntu
<SaaMmY> eh questo lo vorrei sapere anche io
<filo1234> Emanuele: si esiste ma fai prima a reinstallartelo, non è semplicissimo eci vuole un bel po' di lavoro
<Emanuele> metterlo in virtualbox
<filo1234> non è il caso
<Emanuele> ma se lo metto in virtualbox ubuntu va bene
<Emanuele> o potrebbe avere problemi?
<filo1234> Emanuele: eh lo renstalli in vbox pulito
<glpiana> Emanuele, volendo puoi avere contemporaneamente ubuntu du disco e ubuntu in vbox. nessuno lo vieta
<Emanuele> ma il modo per spostarlo in virtualbox è difficile?
<SaaMmY> e anche lungo mi pare
<SaaMmY> prendi carta e penna ti consiglio e trascrivi i i nomi dei programmi che tieni in più a quelli di default prima di fare tutto
<SaaMmY> e poi li reinstalli ex novo
<SaaMmY> è la cosa più semplice
<glpiana> carta e penna -.-
<glpiana> ma pensa te
<SaaMmY> mah si
<SaaMmY> a me rilassa
<filo1234> io direi anche 2 postit
<SaaMmY> in questo tipo di circostanze
<massimo18> SaaMmY: ma lo stai facendo apposta vero?
<SaaMmY> cosa?
<filo1234> !clone | Emanuele  nel caso...senza usare carta e penna
<ubot-it> Emanuele  nel caso...senza usare carta e penna: Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<SaaMmY> è la verità
<glpiana> !chat | SaaMmY
<ubot-it> SaaMmY: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SaaMmY> ma vaaaaaaaa
<filo1234> Emanuele: tutto questo dovrai farlo prima di ripristinare l'mbr per windwows
<glpiana> SaaMmY, ultimo avvertimento.
<filo1234> windows*
<Emanuele> io adesso devo andare. io vorrei spostarlo in virtualbox
<Emanuele> percaso per rimanere in contatto qualcuno di voi ha skype?+
<filo1234> Emanuele: allora guarda la guida di virtualbox sul sito
<glpiana> Emanuele, http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html qui c'è la guida
<Emanuele> la guida per spostare ubuntu?
<glpiana> Emanuele, è la guida di virtualbox. c'è scritto come fare.
<Guest28314> ho scaricato ubunto per quelli che hanno windows e vi chiedo se posso fare la deframmentazione aprendo windows.
<filo1234> Guest28314: puoi spiegarti meglio?
<Guest28314> cioè  adersso ho nell'hard disk sia windows sia ununtu. Se apro windows posso fare la deframmentazione come la facevo prima? in precedenza il sistema mi diceva  spesso che non serviva . Ora se chido al sistema se è necessario deframmentare mi dice di si. Dipenderà dal fatto che ho scaricato nell'HD l'Ubuntu?
<glpiana> Guest28314, è normale che ogni tanto il filesystem di windows vada deframmentato. ma non c'entra con l'argomento del canale
<bobbybong> Guest28314,  se ubuntu lo hai messo con wubi è normale che faccia casino al fylesitem di windows
<bobbybong> filesystem*
<Guest28314> va bene. Un'altra domanda : come  sentire una radio straniera? ad es. radio berlin .http://www.radioberlin.de/
<Guest28314> si ho ubuntu l'ho messo con wubi. ma posso deframmentare?
<glpiana> Guest28314, per qulla ti serve flashplayer
<glpiana> e sì, puoi deframmentare
<Guest28314> ok, per ora va bene con le domande. Grazie
<nicotano> salve
<SaaMmY> PaoloRotolo ciao
<PaoloRotolo> SaaMmY, ciao :)
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<sardonico> hola
<prix> Ho cancellato per sbaglio il file xorg.conf, come posso recuperarlo o crearne un altro ???
<glpiana> prix, che scheda video hai?
<prix> nvidia
<glpiana> gksu nvidia-settings e glielo fai ricreare
<sardonico> se stai usando i drivers proprietari nvidia
<prix> ti spiego, prima in etc/X11 avevo xorg.conf e xorg.conf.d    adesso non ho ne l'uno ne l'altro
<prix> questo fa si che nn mi funzioni + lo scroll del touchpad
<sardonico> prova con sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prix> sardonico, ho provato ma cmq nn li ritrovo dove dovrebbero stare
<glpiana> prix, gksu nvidia-settings e glielo fai ricreare
<prix> glpiana, ok fatto...penso gli abbia trovati ma cmq nn ci sono i file
<glpiana> prix, dai ls /etc/X11
<prix> glpiana, si...sono nella cartella X11 ma non ci sono, c'e' solo xorg.conf.failsafe
<prix> e non gli altri 2
<glpiana> prix, salvano xorg.conf da nvidia-settings i ha dato errore?
<prix> no
<sardonico> prova con sudo Xorg -configure
<glpiana> prix, neanche sul terminale?
<prix> no
<sardonico> ti salva il file di configurazione in ~/xorg.conf.new
<sardonico> e lo sposti sotto /etc/X11 dopo
<prix> sardonico, se gli do Xorg -configure mi dice     Fatal server error:
<prix> Server is already active for display 0
<prix> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<prix> 	and start again.
<prix> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<FloodBotIt1> prix: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<prix> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<prix> sardonico, insomma mi da fatal error
<sardonico> CTRL+ALT+F1 e sudo service gdm stop
<sardonico> per stoppare il server grafico e andare alla console con X disattivo
<sardonico> prova da qui:
<sardonico> http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<sardonico> spero che si sia stampato i passaggi prima di buttare giù X ;)
<prix> sardonico, l ultimo link ke mi hai mandato va bene anche per l 11.04
<prix_> xorg nn ricompare :(
<glpiana> prix_, nel terminale scirivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> !paste | prix_
<ubot-it> prix_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest> qualche giorno fa ho fatto l'aggiornamento di natty ed è scomparso il pulsante riavvia... ora ho aggiornato di nuovo e non c'è più il globalmenu, il calendario e tutto il resto nel pannello, lo ha fatto anche a voi?
<prix_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/663491/
<glpiana> !gnomereset | guest
<ubot-it> guest: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<guest> adesso provo
<glpiana> prix_, mi metti su pastebin anche lsmod per cortesia
<glpiana> ?
<prix_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/663493/
<glpiana> prix_, hai i driver nouveau. sei sicuro che ti serva xorg.conf?
<prix_> glpiana, ti spiego: dopo aver perso i file xorg.conf e xorg.conf.d nn mi funziona piu' lo scroll del tpouchpad e la regolazione della luminosita' dellos chermo
<glpiana> prix_, srivi: dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<prix_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/663497/
<glpiana> prix_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<prix_> riavvio o nn c'e' bisogno ?
<glpiana> prix_, riavvia e poi vediamo
<prix_> ok
<prix_> grazie..a tra un po'
<guest> ubot-it non funziona, ho riavviato ed uguale a prima
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> guest, nel terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<prix> glpiana, i file nn sono ricomparsi
<guest> non funziona, comunque quel comando lo avevo utilizzato perché si era chiuso synaptic prima che finisse l'inslallazione, non credo che serva
<glpiana> guest, non funziona non mi dice nulla. da errore?
<glpiana> prix, non so dirti allora
<guest> mi ri va al promt senza dire nulla
<prix> glpiana, grazie mille...reinstallo ubuntu senza perdere dati e impostazioni, che tu sappia posso fare cio' salvando il file di installazione su usb ??
<glpiana> prix, ma che reinstalli?
<glpiana> sta fermo :)
<glpiana> prix, vai su sistema amministrazione gestore driver proprietari o come si chiama
<glpiana> guest, allora ha funzionato. dai sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> prix, ti propone qualcosa?
<El-Tortuga75> Test di invio msg
<sardonico> Test di risposta a msg
<sardonico> :P
<El-Tortuga75> Grazie
<prix> glpiana, sto installando dei driver aggiuntivi propietari...speriamo bene
<glpiana> prix, non volevo farti fare quello, comunque vediamo
<prix> cosa volevi farmi fare?
<glpiana> prix, levare il nouveau e poi rimetterlo, ma non so neanche se lo elenca lì il noiveau :)
<prix> glpiana, mm ok...aspettiamo i driver e poi vediamo
<glpiana> ok
<sbubba> 'sera
<guest> uguale a prima, aspetto il prossimo aggiornamento e vedo se risolve il problema
<sbubba> ubuntu lucid non mi notifica gli aggiornamenti, eppure leggendo nel forum tutti hanno risolto disabilitando auto_launch da gconf-editor
<El-Tortuga75> Quit
<sbubba> e nel pannello ho aggiunto un'area di notifica, ma dell'icona per gli aggiornamenti nessuna traccia. però se apro manualmente gestore aggiornamenti ci sono da fare
<mario_> Salve, ho appena aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 10.04 LTS, ho istallato tutti i driver mancanti.... l'unico problema è che non mi funzionano i comandi per la retroilluminazione.. anche se vado su "gestione alimentazione" e setto a 50% rimane sempre al 100%.... sapete come potrei risolvere questo problema ?
<sbubba> e da gconf-editor ho anche messo regular_auto_launch_interval a 0
<sbubba> MAH
<jumpysnake> salve a todos
<prix> quando apro le impostazioni di NVIDIA X server mi dice :    You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<prix> pero' quando gli do su run nvidia -xconfig mi dice : http://paste.ubuntu.com/663586/
<prix> come posso "attivarlo" ??
<bobbybong> prix,  riavvia
<prix> bobbybong, :o ok
<mauri> Peace-:
<Damaskinos> Salve buona sera ho un piccolo problema. Quando utilizzo amarok in seguito il computer non mi si spegne. Se non sbaglio anche con ktorrent succede la stessa cosa ma non ne sono sicuro. Come posso risolvere? una volta avviato lo spegnimenti fuoriescono i pallini sotto la scritta e rimane illuminato solo il primo
<Damaskinos> Help Me
<Peace-> Damaskinos: mmm
<Peace-> interessante
<Peace-> senti....
<Peace-> Damaskinos: prova a leggere questo  http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/bash-close-kde-with-bash-using-dbus/
<Peace-> Damaskinos: se funziona qdbus potresti fare un lanciatore tuo
<Peace-> Damaskinos: certo è un workaround
<Damaskinos> Cioè?
<Peace-> Damaskinos: hai usato amarok ora?
<Damaskinos> si
<Peace-> Damaskinos: quindi ora teoricamente noins i spegne no?
<Damaskinos> si
<Peace-> Damaskinos: hai salvato tutto ?
<Damaskinos> salvato cosa?
<Damaskinos> si
<Peace-> Damaskinos: voglio dire io ora ti daro' un comando e ti spengera il pc
<Damaskinos> si
<Peace-> Damaskinos: quindi se hai dati sensibili salvali
<Peace-> Damaskinos:     qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 2 0
<Peace-> copialo e incolla sul terminale
<Peace-> se funziona allora... basta fare un lanciatore
<Peace-> e hai risolto
<Damaskinos> ok
<Peace-> Damaskinos: ha funzionato ?
<Peace-> :D
<Damaskinos> no no aspetta sono ancora qui
<Damaskinos> provo
<Peace-> Damaskinos: sei ancora li ?
<Peace-> no perche io uscirei pure ...
<Peace-> xD
<bnnnomad> ragazzi buona sera
<bnnnomad> vi voglio chiedere un'aiuto ho il mouse che freeza su ubuntu 11.04
<bnnnomad> cosa devo fare?
<bnnnomad> cioé se non lo tengo a lavorare in continuazione appena lo riprendo dopo neanche 5 secondi d'inattività si blocca,é un mouse ottico e si spegne la luce rossa,é un problema di os perché su windows 7 non me lo da
<bnnnomad> mi sto collegando su vari forum anche all'estero e ho scoperto che molti c'è l'hanno,non so cosa devo fare
<bnnnomad> filo1234 ieri ho riformattato poi
<marcello1_>  /whois marcello1
<JohnSmeet> buona sera c'è un esperto di hardware per Linux?
<bobbybong> ! qualcuno | JohnSmeet
<ubot-it> JohnSmeet: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bobbybong> JohnSmeet, devi scrivere qui il problema hai
<JohnSmeet> vorrei comprare o assemblare un pc completamente compatibile per Linux
<JohnSmeet> come fare?
<JohnSmeet> bobbybong: grazie, però non voglio un portatile
<kokito> ciao a tutti, mi dareste una mano a stampare? funzionava fino a poco tempo fa ora non da segni di vita pur essendo riconosciuta....ù
<kokito> è una hp laserjet 1018
<kokito> se provo a stampare qualcosa lo manda in coda di stampa ma dopo una decina di secondi sparisce e la stampante resta immobile
<enzotib> kokito: apri il browser sull'indirizzo localhost:631
<kokito> enzotib: ma senza http? perchè altrimenti me lo cerca in google....con http invece si collega a una pagina di cups
<enzotib> kokito: cups, proprio quello
<enzotib> kokito: vai sulla pagina delle stampanti
<enzotib> dovrebbe essere l'ultimo bottone in alto a destra
<kokito> enzotib: ok, ora ci sono...
<kokito> mi dice che è marcata come ready tio print
<enzotib> kokito: dove l'hai letto?
<kokito> enzotib: dice che non ci sono stampe in corso e che ho ultimato delle stampe che invece non ha mai fatto....
<kokito> a destra della descrizione con il modello etc
<kokito> enzotib: prima di cliccarci su e leggere la coda di stampa
<enzotib> kokito: dovrebbe scrivere Idle, non Ready to Print
<kokito> enzotib: mi dice : Idle - "ready to print"
<enzotib> ok, se clicchi sulla stampante appare un menu a discesa
<enzotib> dove dovrebbe essere selezionato Maintenance
<kokito> enzotib: si ci sono
<enzotib> kokito: se clicchi su maintencance puoi vedere le varie voci di menu, c'è Pause Printer?
<kokito> enzotib: si c'è
<enzotib> ok, allora proviamo a riavviare cups
<enzotib> kokito: in un terminale: sudo service cups restart
<kokito> enzotib: ok, fatto
<kokito> enzotib: ma purtroppo non stampa....
<enzotib> kokito: hai anche provato a riavviare?
<kokito> enzotib: a dir la verità no perchè sto copiando dei file su un hd....appena finisce però riavvio
<kokito> enzotib: poi ti faccio sapere, nel frattempo grazie mille!
<enzotib> prego
<SaaMmY> !grazie | kokito
<ubot-it> kokito: Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<Emanuele> ho un problema. non riesco a vedere bene ubuntu
<Emanuele> non vedo i tastini per chiudere ed ingrandire le finestre
<marco_deaf> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-12
<cec> ciao a tutti
<cec> ciao a tutti
<U10PenM1ndUpTDat> l'ottimismo volaaa
<U10PenM1ndUpTDat> :D
<glpiana> ola
<Guest47618> buon giorno, ho una stampante canon lbp 2900 che funziona con windows ora non riesco a farla funzionare con ubuntu. So che con alcune stampanti ci sono problemi. forse anche con questa?
<glpiana> Guest47618, canon di solito è ostica
<glpiana> Guest47618, se è collegata, digita in un terminale: lsusb
<glpiana> Guest47618, copia qui la riga delle stampante se la individui, oppure copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Guest47618
<ubot-it> Guest47618: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest47618> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04a9:220d Canon, Inc. CanoScan N670U/N676U/LiDE 20 Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0409:0058 NEC Corp. HighSpeed Hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux 
<glpiana> -.- vabbè
<Guest47618> grazie domanderò in un secondo momento.
<glpiana> Guest47618, ???
<glpiana> Guest47618, dammi un attimo, non è che le soluzioni si tirano a indovinare :)
<Guest47618> ok
<glpiana> la faccia (-.-) era perchè ti ho chiesto solo la riga della stampante e tu hai incollato un casino. tutto lì
<Guest47618> come posso fare ora?
<glpiana> Guest47618, mi dai un attimo? sto cercando
<Guest47618> ok
<glpiana> Guest47618, riprendi l'output del comando e mettilo su pastebin
<Guest47618> non lo so fare
<glpiana> Guest47618, leggi le istruzioni di ubot-it, non è difficile
<Guest47618> dove è?
<glpiana> !paste | Guest47618 e due
<ubot-it> Guest47618 e due: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rocco64> b/giorno a tutti
<bobbybong> buon giorno
<Guest47618> mi sono accorto che non la vede, perchè non c'è nell'elenco
<glpiana> Guest47618, allora procedi così
<glpiana> Guest47618, scollega la stampante dalla porta usb, poi riattaccala, e nel terminale scrivi:  dmesg | tail            e anche    lsusb
<glpiana> Guest47618, poi copi tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> ho il problema del touchpad bloccato
<cristian_c> avevo provato a collegare il mouse, ma non funziionavas
<cristian_c> però una volta scollegato, anche il touchpad non funziona
<cristian_c> ho provato a riaviare e anche a spegnere il pc
<cristian_c> ma non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> il touchpad è sempre bloccato
<cristian_c> come posso fare per risolvere?
<Guest47618> ho copiato su pastbin
<glpiana> Guest47618, devi copiare qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> cristian_c, scrivi: lsmod | grep psmouse
<Guest47618> ho messo il mio nome su pastebin e inviato
<glpiana> Guest47618, devi copiare QUI l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> glpiana, ora il problema è come copiare l'output
<glpiana> cristian_c, dimmi a voce, c'è psmouse?
<cristian_c> avendo il touchpad bloccato devo inventare un metodo da tastiera
<glpiana> -.-
<cristian_c> psmouse  73535 0
<glpiana> cristian_c, digita: sudo rmmod psmouse
<glpiana> cristian_c, poi dai: sudo modprobe psmouse
<Guest47618> qui dove
<cristian_c> e adesso?
<glpiana> Guest47618, dove stai scrivendo
<glpiana> cristian_c, non va ancora?
<cristian_c> no
<glpiana> cristian_c, hai un mouse usb?
<Guest47618> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664020/
<cristian_c> glpiana, no, quindi non posso usarlo
<glpiana> cristian_c, scrivi: rfkill list                 e dimmi se c'è qualche no
<glpiana> scusa se c'è qualche yes
<cristian_c> sono tutti no
<cristian_c> sia soft che hard
<glpiana> Guest47618, come te la cavi con l'inglese?
<glpiana> cristian_c, hai già provato ad avviare con un altro kernel?
<Guest47618> un po male...
<cristian_c> glpiana, per entrare nel grub serve premere shift al riavvio?
<glpiana> Guest47618, io ti do una guida e la leggi e provi a seguirla. quando incontri problemi chiedi, ok?
<glpiana> Guest47618, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<glpiana> cristian_c, premere e tenere premuto
<Guest47618> lo sto studiando lentamente. ma va be con la guida. grazie e ciao
<cristian_c> glpiana, ora bastava premere il tasto speciale blocca touchpad, mentre prima premerlo non serviva a niente
<cristian_c> glpiana, probablmente togliere il modulo e ricarcarlo ha riattivato il tasto speciale
<cristian_c> *ricaricarlo
<cristian_c> che prima era morto
<glpiana> cristian_c, significa che ora va?
<cristian_c> sì, il tasto speciale blocca/sblocca touchpad ora funziona
<glpiana> bene
<cristian_c> non ci avevo pensato a rmmod e modprobe
<glpiana> ci ho pensato io :D
<bnnnomad> Ragazzi spero di trovare oggi la soluzione al problema che mi attanaglia da ieri,ho problemi con il mouse,vi spiego ho un mouse ottico usb con filo logitech,prima stava sempre acceso permettendomi di lavorare tranquillamente adesso dopo solo pochi secondo d'inattività si blocca e per sbloccarlo devo premere uno dei tre tasti,cosa che diventa fastidiosa,é davvero un problema.Non è un problema di mouse perché lo provato su un altro pc e funziona bene e lo
<glpiana> bnnnomad, si legge fino a "perché lo provato su un altro pc e funziona bene ". riscrivi la parte finale
<bnnnomad> e lo provato  anchesu windows 7 del mio pc,ho provato anche a cambiare porta usb ma é lo stesso,cosa é potuto succedere?
<glpiana> bnnnomad, batterie scariche?
<bnnnomad> glpiana,é un mouse classico usb con filo
<glpiana> ah ecco :D
<glpiana> bnnnomad, non so dirti. qualche aggiornamento prima di sto comportamento?
<bnnnomad> beh diciamo che ho installato un po di roba
<glpiana> bnnnomad, ecco, tipo?
<bnnnomad> glpiana,ma vatti a ricordare
<bnnnomad> glpiana,tipo dei pacchetti derivati da xorg
<bnnnomad> o roba simile
<glpiana> bnnnomad, cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<glpiana> bnnnomad, e guarda le utlime righe
<bnnnomad> glpiana,penso sia prima degli ultimi aggiornamenti ho infatti installato il pacchetto compat wireless ma già me lo faceva già il problema,ti posto tutto con paste ci capiresti qualcosa?
<elis> Buongiorno, avrei un problema con la distro ubuntu... nel modificare dei file nella directory root tramite la grafica non me lo permette.... posso solo tramite terminale.... come faccio ad avere i privileggi per modificare questi file tramite l'aspetto grafico ? grazie
<glpiana> bnnnomad, non saprei. prova
<bnnnomad> glpiana ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/664033/
<glpiana> elis, non è buona cosa modificare i file di sistema senza sapere cosa si fa. se dici cosa devi fare magari ti si può consigliare. se invece vuoi rischiare, avvia il file manager con: gksu nautilus           e fai tutti i danni che credi
<glpiana> bnnnomad, poi guardo (ora caffè :D ). intanto dimmi. hai provato anche ad avviare con un kernel precedente?
<elis> grazie glpiana
<bnnnomad> glpiana,ho il brutto vizio che voglio un pc pulito ed elimino sempre i kernel precedenti
<bnnnomad> glpiana,li pulisco sempre da ubuntu tweak
<glpiana> bnnnomad, ok (non per ubuntu tweak che non sopporto)
<glpiana> bnnnomad, hai un file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<glpiana> caffè
<DeusEx> hello
<bnnnomad> oggi é giornata di aggiornamenti,mi é arrivato l'aggiornamento ad un nuovo kernel,speriamdo risolva i bug che questa disgraziata 11.04 ci sta dando
<bnnnomad> glpiana,caffè anche per me in attesa che si finiscano di scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<bnnnomad> ragazzi l'ultimo kernel aggiornato é il 2.6.38.11 ?
<glpiana> !info linux-image
<ubot-it> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.10.25 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<Aizram> ma buongiorno massimo18 :D
<filtro> salve a tutti
<filtro> non mi si aprono dei video in alcuni siti
<glpiana> filtro, un esempio?
<filtro> rainews24
<mame_> ciao :)
<glpiana> filtro, ci vuole silverlight per quello (solo per windows) e moonlight al momento non va
<glpiana> filtro, se trovo u nlink per lo streaming te lo passo
<filtro> tx
<glpiana> filtro, anzi, tu lo vuisualizzi dal sito rai.tv o dal sito di rainews?
<filtro> dal sito di rainew
<filtro> s
<mame_> E' la sezione giusta per avere un supporto su driver video e quanto di simile?
<filtro> glpiana ti posso fare un'altra domanda?
<glpiana> mame_, direi di sì
<glpiana> filtro, certo
<filtro> io ho appena installato l'ultima versione di xubuntu
<filtro> e noto che mi va un pò lentino
<filtro> è colpa del computer vecchio o esistono dei driver aggiuntivi ?
<bobbybong> :D
<mame_> ok. Allora espongo: Ho installato ieri l'ultima distro, ed ho riscontrato un problema con le schede video, ma mi spiego meglio: ho 2 ati in crossfire, ed ho installato i driver da software center. Ho visto che ho il catalyst control center ( come su win)...(woow), ma nelle opzioni vedo che mi viene riconusciuta solo una scheda video.
<glpiana> filtro, lento nel fare cosa?
<filtro> e un pò impallato in genere
<glpiana> filtro, controlla nelle impostazioni che il compositing non sia attiva
<glpiana> *attivo
<filtro> k
<filtro> non lo trovo
<filtro> zzzo
<mame_> imploro l'aiuto di qualcuno ;)
<Peace-> mame_: ultimo distro cosa vuol dire ?
<glpiana> mame_, abbi pazienza, le risposte non sempre ci sono per ogni domanda. e immagino tu debba trovare qualcuno che ha usato le schede in crossfire
<cristian_c> mame_, cosa vuol dire crossfire (per  chi non lo sa :D )?
<glpiana> filtro, se hai pazienza cerco su vbox, ma ci metterò un bel po'
<mame_> cristian_c si anche io che termini uso. intendevo l'ultima distribuzione di ubuntu.
<Peace-> mame_: ossia? 11.04  o 11.10
<glpiana> riavvio e torno
<Peace-> glpiana: noo
<Peace-> :D
<glpiana> Peace-, l'ultima è la 11.04
<mame_> Peace- 11.04
<Peace-> mame_: ok
<mame_> cristian_c sarebbe che io ho 2 schede video in parallelo, un collegamento che avviene all'interno. ma mi viene riconosciuta solo una scheda video
<Peace->  mame_ puo essere che il driver non supporti su linux questa modalita'
<Peace-> vediamo in internet che dice
<Peace-> mame_: lspci | grep -i vga
<cristian_c> uhm
<Peace-> mame_: usi gnome unity  ? o kde
<cristian_c> dì che usi kde anche se non è vero :P
<mame_> Peace- o signor, puoi spiegare meglio? sono novellino del pinguino;)
<Peace-> mame_: hai una barra a sinistra?
<Peace-> cristian_c: ma anche no è che io unity non lo conosco e neanche gnome2
<mame_> Peace-  aa l' interfaccia... in questo istante si ho quella, altrimenti si puo' cambiare al login no?
<Peace-> mame_: si si
<Peace-> mame_: ok allora glpiana ti puo seguire meglio
<Peace-> mame_: cmq nel mentre apri un terminale
<Peace-> e digita aticonfig cosa ti dice ?
<mame_> devo ancora trovarlo il terminale con questa nuova interfaccia ;) he he
<mame_> ok adesso scrivo
<glpiana> Peace-, ha due schede video in crossfire. io non so niente al riguardo. tu?
<cristian_c> mame_, hai installato i driver proprietari?
<Peace-> glpiana: mah dovrebbe installare i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> potrebbero avere questo supporto
<Peace-> glpiana: e poi dare aticonfig
<cristian_c> eh eh
<Peace-> glpiana: aticonfig --cf on --adapter=all
<glpiana> sì, ma seguitelo SOLO se sapete farlo davvero. non andate a caso per cortesia
<Peace-> glpiana: boh io so solo che alcuni cosi l hanno messo
<cristian_c> beh, si tratta soltanto di installare i driver proprietari, al limite li disinstalla da jockey
<glpiana> Peace-, sì ma se non sai farlo direttamente non fare esperimenti sugli utenti
<Peace-> glpiana: allora che si arrangi
<glpiana> cristian_c, sì certo, tanto il pc è suo, mica tuo
<mame_> Peace-  si ho installato i driver proprietari. Cmq facciamo cosi, torno più tardi perchè ho un impegno...  grazie dell'aiuto ;)
<cristian_c> glpiana, ok, ma ho parlato soltanto di installare i driver proprietari da Hardware Drivers, mica di modificare file o dare comandi nel terminale :D
<glpiana> cristian_c, sai qualcosa di crossfire? lo hai già fatto su una tua macchina?
<cristian_c> ok, ma ha lo stesso impatto di dare il comando ls
<glpiana> cristian_c, LOL. dai chiudiamo l'off topic
<bnnnomad> ragazzi scusate l'assillo
<glpiana> bnnnomad, dic he?
<glpiana> *di che
<bnnnomad> ho un file in .sh che é uno script prima mi si apriva normalmente come uno script mentre adesso se ci clicco mi si apre con gedit non eseguendo lo script ma mostrandomi il testo della script stesso,cosa dovrei fare per ovviare alla situazione
<glpiana> bnnnomad, anzitutto controlla che sia eseguibile
<cristian_c> bnnnomad, scegliere di renderlo eseguibile dalla scheda dei Permessi nelle Proprietà del file
<bnnnomad> cristian_c, io ci clicco nella scheda proprietà del file ma non mi fa spuntare la voce per renderlo eseguibile
<glpiana> bnnnomad, dov'è sto file?
<bnnnomad> cristian_c,nella cartella scaricati
<glpiana> bnnnomad, apri un terminale e scrivi: cd Scaricati
<glpiana> bnnnomad, poi dai: ls -la file.sh
<glpiana> bnnnomad, copia la riga che esce
<bnnnomad> glpiana,al posto di file devo mettere il nome del file in questione giusto?
<glpiana> certo :)
<bnnnomad> comprasi i due puntini prima di ls
<bnnnomad> compresi*
<glpiana> no
<bnnnomad> glpiana ecco  -rw------- 1 bnn bnn 4341 2011-05-09 00:43 installa_compatwireless.sh
<glpiana> bnnnomad, che stai installando?
<glpiana> cos'è sto robo?
<glpiana> bnnnomad, devi far andare la wifi?
<bnnnomad> é uno script molto utile trovato in rete che ho sempre usato per installare compat wireless
<sardonico> ma è quello su http://tuttoelettronica.forumfree.it ?
<bnnnomad> per magia dopo l'aggiornamento del nuovo kernel di stamani non va più ma ogni volta usavo questo script e andava una meraviglia,gl piana
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> bnnnomad, prima di usarlo, posso vedere che wifi è?
<bnnnomad> sardonico,si é proprio quello
<bnnnomad> é una broadcom 802.11n
<glpiana> bnnnomad, e non puoi usare il gestore dei driver proprietari? comuqnue, per renderlo eseguibile: chmod +x installa_compatwireless.sh
<bnnnomad> anche senza il comando adesso come per magia va,mah certo che questa 11.04 é strana
<glpiana> bnnnomad, per curiosità, dammi l'output di: lsmod | grep b43
<sardonico> sarà, ma a parte l'abitudine a Unity a me non ha dato tutti questi problemi...
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sardonico> buondì
<bnnnomad> glpiana,non appena finisce l'esecuzione dello script te lo do
<bnnnomad> a cosa serve il comando lsmod,glpiana?
<glpiana> bnnnomad, a vedere l'elenco dei moduli caricati
<bnnnomad> ok
<bnnnomad> per adesso sta auto compilando i moduli lo script,ci vuole qualche minuto
<bnnnomad> comunque per tutti se avete problemi con il wifi compat wireless é perfetto
<bnnnomad> concordate?
<glpiana> bnnnomad, non si spamma e non si supporta software esterno ai repository su questo canale
<bnnnomad> glpiana,scusami non voleva essere uno spam perché io non volevo spammare e in caso sia stato frainteso scusatemi
<glpiana> bnnnomad, non c'è problema, te lo dicevo soltanto :)
<bnnnomad> glpiana,io non so neanche cosa sono i repository a me sembrava che tutti i programmi linux fossero unici,insomma io ci capisco poco,adesso sto iniziando a farmi un idea
<bnnnomad> comunque glpiana,non voglio essere ot ma giudico stupenda la scelta di loggare tutte le discussioni,leggendo i log possiamo ritrovare quello che ci siamo detti e in caso di bisogno troviamo già tutto scritto e poi dai log s'impara sempre,concordate?
<sardonico> anche perché installare così i programmi senza passare per repository è il modo migliore per iniziare ad incasinare il sistema
<glpiana> bnnnomad, già, son fatti per quello. ma sei uno dei pochi che li guarda :D
<glpiana> sardonico, quoto
<bnnnomad> glpiana per un motivo assurdo ho dovuto riformattare
<bnnnomad> i log mi sono serviti da strana spianata
<glpiana> bnnnomad, scusa, ma meglio se ne parliamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<bnnnomad> giusto
<ubuntu_it> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi un'informazione io ho 2 hard disk  1 da un TB e un'altro da 500 GB ho installato ubuntu su quello da 1TB e quello da 500GB è vuoto. Se io vado su risorse non trovo il mio hard disk secondario vuoto ????
<sardonico> è interno o esterno? PATA, SATA o USB?
<ubuntu_it> interno stata
<ubuntu_it> sata*
<ubuntu_it> sardonico. allora perchè mi da questo problema
<glpiana> ubuntu_it, in un terminale scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | ubuntu_it
<ubot-it> ubuntu_it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu_it> ok grazie
<ubuntu_it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/664129/
<glpiana> ubuntu_it, il disco è nuovo? io lo vedo vuoto, nel senso che non è partizionato
<ubuntu_it> si non c'è nulla lo ho formattato poco tempo fa
<glpiana> ubuntu_it, non vedo la partizione. non è nè partizionato nè formattato
<jester-> è vergine o sminchiato tanto
<sardonico> infatti
<ubuntu_it> lo ho formattato molte volte purtroppo
<glpiana> ubuntu_it, con cosa?
<ubuntu_it> installando e cancellando sistemi operativi dal bios
<jester-> ubuntu_it: dal bios?
<glpiana> a dopo
<ubuntu_it> glpiana, ma perchè me lo legge ma non me lo fa vedere
<jester-> ubuntu_it: non ha me  partizioni e tantomeno formattate cosa vuoi che ti facci vedere
<jester-> faccia*
<ubuntu_it> jester, un hard disk vuoto
<jester-> ubuntu_it: come appena uscito dalla fabbrica, apri gparted partizionalo e formattalo
<ubuntu_it> ok grazie mille
<ubuntu_it> ok fatto grazie mille a tutti voi
<ubuntu_it> ciao
<cristian_c> jester-, ciao, sai per caso cosa si possa fare per avere il dual monitor con lo schermo del notebook e quello esterno?
<jester-> cristian_c: cioè?
<cristian_c> oltre a collegare con il cavo a 15 pin il monitor esterno al notebook
<jester-> cristian_c: su eeepc avviando col monitor attaccato lo metteva su a risoluzione 1024x768
<jester-> cristian_c: video intel
<cristian_c> nelle Preferenze del monitor su ubuntu non funziona la selezione delle giuste risoluzioni
<cristian_c> jester-, in questo casosi tratta di ati, e di un notebook invece che laptop
<jester-> cristian_c: poi non mi sono sbattuto con le risoluzioni ma dipende sempre dalla potenza della scheda e dal driver
<cristian_c> potenza?
<cristian_c> driver fglrx (proprietari)
<jester-> cristian_c: l schede video mica sono tutte uguali. le economico torano poco
<jester-> tirano*
<cristian_c> beh, è un dual monitor
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> ne prendi una con una paio di giga di ram e la menata è diversa
<cristian_c> semplicemtne visualizzare il desktop del notebook sul monitor esterno
<cristian_c> jester-, sulla scheda video precedente più o meno funzionava
<jester-> cristian_c: gestire 2 monitor è un lavoro in piu, 3 ancora di piu
<cristian_c> e non era un granché di scheda video
<cristian_c> beh, basta lo schermo del notebook e il monitor esterno
<jester-> è che con linux si crede che con hw da discarica si possano fare i miracoli ma la nonna sui 90 anni mica diventa una sbarbata sui 17
<cristian_c> quella scheda video non è che reggesse l'accelerazione ad esempio (posso citare il caso del 3d che non si poteva usare)
<cristian_c> però il dua monito lo gestiva bene
<massimo18> .,.
<cristian_c> ed era un notebook con caratteristiche molto inferiori a questo
<jester-> cristian_c: vedi al tiggì quando fanno vedere la borsa che fila di monitor hanno per psotazione?
<jester-> postazione
<jester-> cristian_c: non penso che ci sia hw datato e tantomeno linux
<massimo18> :)
<massimo18> OT: cambano sistemi ogni 6 mesi
<massimo18> *cambiano
<cristian_c> jester-, ok, ma il notebook in questione non è datato :D
<jester-> cristian_c: ed è noto che da natty la roba vecchia è supportata per retrocompatibilità al mininimo
<cristian_c> ...aggiungo soltanto che non è vecchia... XD
<cristian_c> è un processore i3 per esempio
<jester-> cristian_c: se è un coso da 3/400 euro non è datato come acquisto ma come magazzino o hw si
<cristian_c> è leggermente sopra i 400
<cristian_c> l'ho preso apposta perché non fosse limitato
<cristian_c> in modo da reggere anche un certo stress
<jester-> e torniamo sempre alla solita menata: usando linux che cazzo si comprano a fare pc con hw non comapatibile 100%
<cristian_c> jester-, ma è compatibile, l'ho preso tramite linuxsì
<cristian_c> ci ho messo un mese intero per cercarlo
<cristian_c> -,-'
<jester-> infatti la va a cazzo e poi perchè i driver propietari che è roba vecchia visto che ati non li sviluppa piu ma lo fanno un apio di comunità linux come open
<jester-> un paio*
<cristian_c> jester-, ok, ma come segnala il wiki per questa scheda vengono segnalati soltanto i proprietari, probabilmente perché gli open non sono ancora pronti
<cristian_c> ci vuole tempo per sviluppare gli open su schede più recenti, mentre quelli proprietariè ovvio che ci siano subito
<cristian_c> il punto è che non so come attivare il monitor in modo corretto
<cristian_c> non mi aspettavo di trovare questo problema sinceramente :(
<cristian_c> se c'è qualche utente )chissà) di buona volontà che ha affrontato qualcosa di simile è ben accetto
<cristian_c> :)
<glpiana> cristian_c, ieri ti è stata indicata una guida e ti sonstate date indicazioni per adattarla al tuo sistema. che esito ha avuto?
<cristian_c> glpiana, beh, l'avevo spiegato anche in un post sul forum :)
<cristian_c> oltre che qui
<glpiana> cristian_c, sì, e con questo?
<cristian_c> che sono rimasto a quel problema dell'adattamento
<glpiana> cristian_c, quinid non hai fatto nulla?
<glpiana> *quindi
<cristian_c> beh, finché non so esattamente come sostituire tutte le stringhe non posso modificare il file
<cristian_c> altrimenti può succedere quel che è successo ieri
<glpiana> cristian_c, sarebbe?
<cristian_c> e ripristinare tutto può essere dura
<cristian_c> che è saltato tutto il server video
<glpiana> cristian_c, se crei un xorg.conf e non fuzniona, lo cancelli e tutto torna come prima
<cristian_c> copiando pari pari l'xorg della guida
<cristian_c> *xorg.conf
<glpiana> cristian_c, non dovevi copiare pari pari, dovevi modificare in funzione del tuo xrandr
<jester-> cristian_c: e se non configuri xorg.conf aspetti che si sistemi da solo?
<cristian_c> sì, ma infatti avevo creato la copia di backup prima
<cristian_c> mi è stato detto di copiarlo pari pari a un certo punto
<jester-> cristian_c: le guide bisogna leggerle
<cristian_c> ero un po' scettico, ma l'ho fatto lo stesso dato che non ho molta esperienza sdu questo
<cristian_c> l'ho letta, come avevo già scritto
<cristian_c> finalmente trovato
<cristian_c> vedere per credere: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,475232.0.html (è il mio topic)
<cristian_c> ci sono soltanto due post
<glpiana> cristian_c, anzitutto vediamo il tuo xorg.conf
<cristian_c> sì, scusa non ero presente al pc :D
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664173/
<glpiana> cristian_c, passami xrandr con tutti e due gli schermi collegati
<cristian_c> controllo se ce l'ho già stampato
<glpiana> cristian_c, no, fallo ora
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> cristian_c, guarda che l'indirizzo di pastebin non cambia ogni volta :)
<massimo18> O_O
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664179/
<glpiana> cristian_c, cominciamo col fare un xorg.conf seguendo quanto riportato in quella guida e senza specificare le risoluzioni
<cristian_c> glpiana, sì, ma avevo chiuso pastebin
<glpiana> cristian_c, sì ma era scritto qui due righe sopra
<cristian_c> vado a vedere la guida, visto che l'avevo salvata nei Segnalibri
<cristian_c> è vwro
<cristian_c> *vero, mi ero scordato
<cristian_c> ok, nell'xorg.conf della guida non sono specificate le risoluzioni
<glpiana> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/664183/  prova  afre xorg.conf così. se al riavvio non vedi, entra in recovery e ripristina il backup del tuo xorg.conf che ti farai ora
<cristian_c> mmmhh
<glpiana> cristian_c, parla
<cristian_c> mi prende già male :(
<glpiana> cristian_c, se tu ora dai sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_ok            se non va entri in recovery e scrivi: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_ok /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> cristian_c, che poi per quel che c'è dentro al tuo xorg.conf seconod me non serve neanche, e quindi ti basta eliminare quello nuovo: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cristian_c> io utilizzavo cp in ripristino, ma il risultato va bene uguale, comunque mv non è un problema usare mv :)
<nicotano> salve
<cristian_c> ok, per CRT1 si utilizza CRT, allo stesso modo che per VGa-0 veniva utilizzato VGA
<cristian_c> ci provo
<cristian_c> *VGA-0
<glpiana> cristian_c, prima di riavviare postami quello che hai scritto che controllo
<glpiana> che le frasi che hai appena scritto non mi rassicurano per niente
<glpiana> cristian_c, oh, ti sei addormentato?
<cristian_c> ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/664190/
<glpiana__> cristian_c, modifica tutte le virgolette
<glpiana__> cristian_c, hanno una formattazione strana
<cristian_c> glpiana, è vero. http://paste.ubuntu.com/664198/
<glpiana> cristian_c, dai prova così
<cristian_c> glpiana, ok, io provo. Come va va, sto facendo quello che posso :)
<cristian_c> glpiana, ok, così non è andata
<cristian_c> al riavvio era attivato soltanto il monitor esterno (immagine sballata)
<cristian_c> e si è piantato allo splash
<cristian_c> esattamente come ieri
<cristian_c> quindi è probabile che se la configurazione dell'xorg.conf non è giusta, si producono questi effetti
<cristian_c> inoltre da oggi si porta dietro questo effetto che ogni volta che riavvio devo dare i comandi rmmod psmouse e modprobe psmouse per sbloccare il touchpad
<cristian_c> cercherò di capirci un po' di più
<cristian_c> non è una cosa semplice forse
<cristian_c> glpiana, o sbaglio?
<ShaPunl96> 'salve
 * nicotano saluta
<dimitri> salve a tutti, qualcuno mi sa dire se sono stati risolti i problemi per la NVIDIA con ubuntu 11.04. Davvero sto pensando di ritornare alla 10.10
<cristian_c> dimitri, quale scheda in particolare?
<dimitri> bella domanda
<dimitri> come vedo ?
<dimitri> geforce 6200
<dimitri> almeno così mi dice nvidia x server settings
<glpiana> cristian_c, sorry ero via. la cosa che puoi fare è inserire nell'xorg.conf che hai modificato anche le risoluzioni che vuoi utilizzare
<glpiana> dimitri, che problemi?
<dimitri> non rinfrasca il video
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> significa?
<dimitri> nel senso che quando uso libreoffice, thunderbird ed altri programmi
<dimitri> aggiorna le scritte quando ci passi col mouse sopra
<glpiana> dimitri, che driver utilizzi?
<dimitri> tipo : da un elenco cancelli una riga, lui la cancella, ma non lo vedi poi vai col muose alle righe di sotto e scorre
<dimitri> i driver che erano installati fino alla 10.10
<cristian_c> glpaian, forse ho capito, mi era sfuggite credo due dopi apici di LeftOf nell'xorg.conf
<dimitri> poi la 11.04 li ha tolti credo
<cristian_c> probabilmente mi ero dimenticato di correggere anche quelli
<cristian_c> *glpiana
<cristian_c> può sfuggire
<dimitri> NVIDIA driver version 280.13
<glpiana> dimitri, il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi cosa ti propone?
<glpiana> cristian_c, eventualmente prova a correggere
<cristian_c> pastebin fa degli scherzi, forse nell'xorg del pastebin che mi avevi fornito erano stati sostituiti per qualche misterioso motivo con quel tipo di doppi apici
<cristian_c> sì, lo sto facendo, me ne sono accorto ora per caso
<dimitri> driver grafici accelerati nvidia è verde (quindi attivo credo) ed è raccomandato
<glpiana> cristian_c, il problema degli apici nasce dal fatto che avevo copiato e poi modificato quanto riportato nella guida. un problema di formattazione insomma
<dimitri> poi c'e' driver grafici accelerat nvidia (ver 173)
<dimitri> che non è attivo
<glpiana> dimitri, li hai già provati i 173?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> :)
<dimitri> no
<dimitri> il driver attivo mi dice che non è in uso però
<dimitri> che significa ?
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<glpiana> dimitri, non fidarti del gestori sull'in uso o non in uso, controlliamo da terminale: scrivi:   lsmod | grep nvidia
<glpiana> !paste | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ok, fatta una copia, modificato, riavvio e chissà
<cristian_c> :)
<dimitri> nvidia              10390877  42
<dimitri> mi risponde questo
<glpiana> dimitri, oki, sono in uso, ma visto il problema che ti danno prova i 173. se anche quelli dan lo stesso problema ritorna a quelli che stai usando se vuoi
<dimitri> ok mi dice di riavviare il pc
<dimitri> ci vediamo dopo
<glpiana> ok
<umicheli> ciao
<umicheli> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<massimo18> -.-
<cristian_c> ok, questa volta entra in ubuntu
<glpiana> cristian_c, risoluzioni?
<cristian_c> e le immagini appaiono su tutti e due gli schermi
<cristian_c> purtroppo l'immagine sul monitor è sempre sbagliata come prima
<glpiana> cristian_c, quindi nessun passo avanti?
<cristian_c> il monitor esterno intendo
<cristian_c> sì, passo avanti sì rispetto a quando si piantava allo splash
<cristian_c> e non compariva l'immagine su tutti e due gli schermi
<cristian_c> certo che però non ho risolto il problema ancora :)
<cristian_c> sempre come prima (quando staccavo il cavo) lo sfondo del desktop di ubuntu è sballato
<cristian_c> inoltre ho notato che sullo schermo del monitor esterno non compare la barra inferore
<cristian_c> ma questo è probabilmente perché la risoluzione è sballata e non c'entra tutta l'immagine
<glpiana> cristian_c, ok, io ora però me ne vado. tu fatti una copia di sto xorg.conf visto che qualcosa fa
<cristian_c> certo, non è un problema, farò una ricerca per approfondire la cosa e aggiornerò il topic sul forum
<cristian_c> magari se risolvo può essere di aiuto ad altri utenti che vogliano utilizzare il doppio monitor
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<dimitri> rieccomi
<dimitri> ho notato che il driver della nvidia è ancora quello  173.14.30 mentre ora ubu 11.04 consiglia 275.09.07 ho seguito i comandi per aggiornarlo ma non lo cambia
<dimitri> resta sempre 173.14.30
<Holden> dimitri, lspci | grep -i nvidia
<dimitri> 20:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE] (rev a1)
<Holden> dimitri, un attimo
<dimitri> e chi si muove ;-)
<Holden> dimitri, con quella scheda anche i 275 o 280 dovrebbero andare
<Holden> dimitri, hai  gli effetti attivati?
<dimitri> appunto
<dimitri> ma come li installo ?
<dimitri> io sono alla 175 ora
<dimitri> ops 173
<Holden> dimitri, possiamo fare una cosa, li togli dal terminale, riavvii e installiamo gli altri
<dimitri> ok
<Holden> dimitri, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664275/
<Holden> dimitri, hai mischiato ppa e repo ufficiale...
<dimitri> e quindi ?
<dimitri> (non so cosa mi hai detto :-) )
<Holden> dimitri, for f in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*; do echo $f:; cat $f; done
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664278/
<Holden> dimitri, lol sei uno a cui piace aggiungere roba 'esterna' vedo :D
<dimitri> che ho fatto ?
<dimitri> niente di grave spero
<Holden> dimitri, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-nvidia-natty.list
<dimitri> fatto
<Holden> dimitri, grep '^deb' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664283/
<Holden> dimitri, perchè hai aggiunto ubuntu-x-swat ?
<dimitri> non so neppure cosa sia
<dimitri> che cosa è ?
<Holden> dimitri, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Holden> dimitri, sinceramente se qualcosa non va sarà colpa di questi pacchetti esterni che hai messo
<dimitri> c'e' un modo di ripartire da zero
<dimitri> io uso solo thunderbird in fin dei conti
<dimitri> niente di che
<dimitri> posso anche ripartire da zero
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<Holden> dimitri, possiamo provare. avvia il gestore pacchetti
<dimitri> ubuntu software center ?
<Holden> no, synaptic
<Holden> sistema/amministrazione/gestore di pacchetti
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> mi da un messaggio
<dimitri> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ natty/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<dimitri> ci sono..... che faccio ?
<Holden> dimitri, vai in basso a sinistra su origine
<dimitri> ok
<Holden> scegli il ppa di ubuntu-x-swat
<dimitri> ok
<Holden> e vedi quali pacchetti hai installato da li
<dimitri> libva-x11-1 e libva1
<Holden> dimitri, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-natty.list
<dimitri> ok
<Holden> dimitri, chiudi il gestore pacchetti
<Holden> dimitri, sudo apt-get update
<dimitri> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<dimitri> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ natty/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<dimitri> W: È consigliato eseguire "apt-get update" per correggere questi problemi
<Holden> dimitri, sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<dimitri> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<Holden> dimitri, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-natty.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-natty.list
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> il purge non è andato bene però
<Holden> dimitri, poi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<dimitri> ok
<Holden> dimitri, sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<dimitri> rivado con ppa-purge ?
<Holden> dimitri, ha fatto?
<dimitri> problemi mi sa : http://paste.ubuntu.com/664295/
<Holden> dimitri, grep '^deb' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664297/
<Holden> dimitri, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664300/
<Holden> dimitri, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-common nvidia-current nvidia-settings nvidia-173
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664302/
<Holden> dimitri, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664304/
<Holden> dimitri, apri il gestore pacchetti e fai click in basso a sx su stato
<Holden> dimitri, poi in alto a sx scegli 'installato (locale o obsoleto)'
<dimitri> ok
<Holden> dimitri, quanti pacchetti vedi?
<dimitri> c'e' un bel po di roba installata
<Holden> hmm... fai una schermata
<Holden> !image | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dimitri> c'er' ne vogliono 3-4
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> http://imagebin.org/167557
<dimitri> http://imagebin.org/167558
<dimitri> http://imagebin.org/167559
<dimitri> finito
<Holden> dimitri, ok, hai un bel pò di roba molto vecchia, ma nulla che riguarda nvidia. io ti consiglierei di togliere tutti quei pacchetti, visto che ora stai usando natty che è una versione più recente, ma questo magari lo facciamo dopo
<dimitri> aggiorno da 3 anni
<dimitri> mai formattao
<dimitri> sempre upgrade
<Holden> dimitri, ora riavvia e dovresti trovarti con il driver nouveau open, se lui ti propone di installare i driver proprietari scegli quelli più recenti
<dimitri> come vedi ho un doppio monitor non è che si incasina ora che riparte ?
<Holden> dimitri, infatti, magari ogni tanto è bene reinstallare da zero... si, penso che si incasina
<dimitri> bene mi fa piacere ;-)
<dimitri> ok dai riparto e ci si sente dopo
<Holden> però una volta che rimetti i drivers dovrebbe andare
<Holden> ok
<mamehhhhh> ciao! cerco un cervellone scafatissimo purista e guru di wine ! :) nah scherzo ...sono io che ho appena installato wine sulla 11.04 (ma sono in modalità classica senza effetti).. succede che metto un cd di installazione e non appena faccio setup.exe  mi dice:The file '/media/Orange Box/Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more detail
<mamehhhhh> e si capisce anche cosa stavo installando xD
<mamehhhhh> qualche aiuto? daiii su non mi piace spammare;)
<Lenn> Grazie alla genialità dell'uomo abbiamo partorito backgrownds come questo [ http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/807/1313149131618.jpg/ ], chi mi aiuterebbe a crearlo sul mio ubuntu? contattatemi in privato per evitare inutili spam
<filo1234> !chat | Lenn
<ubot-it> Lenn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> mamehhhhh: devi impostare il file come eseguibile, come dice il messaggio
<SaaMmY> bella Lenn http://img807.imageshack.us/img807/4898/1313149131618.jpg
<filo1234> SaaMmY: vale pure per te
<mamehhhhh> filo1234 da quel che ho letto in rete devo copiare tutto il setup sull hd e poi dare i permessi... il problema è che i dvd sono 2 e non mi è ben chiaro il meccanismo una volta terminato il cd1
<filo1234> mamehhhhh: si devi fare così, creati le immagini dei cd con brasero ad esempio, e usi quelle...
<filo1234> mamehhhhh: per il resto prova a chiedere su #wineq
<kappa69> devo installare debian squeeze accanto a ubuntu come devo fare?
<kappa69> con gparted va bene?
<Guest43379> salve sono quello della stampante lbp 2900 che vorrei installare ma non sono capace . ci vorrebbe qualche anioma buona che mi seguisse passo passp . Ho qeesto sito in inglese da seguire https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<SaaMmY> ti serve più aiuto con l'inglese o con l'ambiente linux?
<Guest43379> tutti e due.
<jester-> kappa69: serve una partizione lib era
<Guest43379> nel pc ho sia windows sia ubuntu che ho installato con wiki
<jester-> Guest43379: serve dello spazio
<jester-> Guest43379: / kappa69  pardon
<kappa69> quindi?
<kappa69> io ho solo ubuntu 10.04 lts
<jester-> kappa69: quindi se hai una casa con 4 locali e ne vuoi fare un altro cosa faresti
<jester-> la casa non è allargabile
<jester-> kappa69: ovviamente stringi un locale per ricavarne un altro sulla stessa superficie, o no
<kappa69> capito grazie jester chiaro cristallino come sempre
<SaaMmY> ma di che parlate^
<jester-> kappa69: quindi fai un resize di una partizione
<Guest43379> chiedo c'è qualcuno per l'aiuto alla stampante LBP?
<Guest43379> saluti
<SaaMmY> !stampanti | Guest43379
<ubot-it> Guest43379: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<kappa69> jester se installo da driver esterno trekstor 500g va bene lo stesso no?
<jester-> kappa69: intendi installare di un usb?
<jester-> su un usb*
<kappa69> si
<jester-> kappa69: va bene ovunque
<kappa69> bene
<distroia> ciao a tutti. faccio fatica a ridimension
<jester-> ????
<kappa69> ciao
<dimitri> Holden c6?
<dimitri> Holden, aiuto non si vede più il monitor del mio pc
<dimitri> Holden, ho fatto quelle modifiche è ripartito ma non da segni di vita il monitor il pc però funziona e riesco ad andarci in ssh dal portatile
<distroia> scusate. lol. e' partito un messaggio incompleto...
<jester-> dimitri: modalità ripristino faisafe?
<jester-> o grafica minima che sia?
<dimitri> jester-,  non vedo nulla
<dimitri> non esce niente a video
<dimitri> parte si vede una schermata rossa e non va avanti
<dimitri> non si vede neppure se faccio alt ctrl f1
<dimitri> nisba niente
<jester-> dimitri: avviando in recovery mode?
<dimitri> l'unica è andarci in ssh
<dimitri> jester-, non mi esce la scermata
<dimitri> forse lo dice pure ma non va il monitor jester
<dimitri> ripeto sono sul pc in ssh da questo portatile
<jester-> dimitri: dovresti saperlo che devi premere shift al boot per avere il menu di avvio se hai solo linux installato
<jester-> se parte il kernel va pure in recovery
<dimitri> aspe riprovo che debbo fare ?
<distroia> io intanto riprovo con la mia domanda..
<distroia> faccio fatica a ridimensionare le finestre. uso gnome a 1920x1080. l'area intorno agli angoli  delle finestre dove il puntatore del mouse cambia, e ci permette di ridimensionare le finestre, e' molto limitata. qualcuno ha incontrato e RISOLTO lo stesso problema?
<jester-> dimitri: riavvii e tenendo premuto il tasto shift, hai presente il tasto a sinistra sopra a control?
<jester-> distroia: 1920x1080 su schermo da pollici?
<distroia> in pratica devo essere molto preciso con il mouse per riuscire ad azzeccare l'angolo della finestra e vorrei attenuare questa cosa. magari ho una velocita' del mouse eccessiva o l'alta risoluzione accentua il problema, ma vorrei fare qualcosa
<distroia> monitor da .. 23 mi pare
<distroia> 22 o 23.
<jester-> distroia: eh devi prendere bene la mira
<dimitri> ok ora vedo il monitor modalità ripristino vero
<jester-> dimitri: yess e la menu vai in grafica sicura o failsafe che sia
<dimitri> mi chiede usa configurazione predefinita o nuova configurazione che faccio ?
<Holden> dimitri, forse dovevi eliminare /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Holden> dimitri, nuova
<jester-> dimitri: non c'è grafica minima?
<dimitri> no qualsiasi cosa scelgo ritorna alla schermata
<dimitri> e non c'e' nulla
<dimitri> Holden lo posso fare da ssh
<dimitri> in ssh ci arrivo sul pc
<Holden> dimitri, se ci arrivi puoi provare ad installare i drivers nvidia dal terminale
<dimitri> se mi dai aiuto si
<dimitri> aspe
<dimitri> si è ripreso sembra
<dimitri_> ci sono anche dal pc
<jester-> dimitri: vai in shell e con nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf scrivi vesa al posto di nvidia
<dimitri_> Holden, ora che faccio per installare i driver nvidia ?
<jester-> è strano che non ci sia grafica minima
<dimitri_> jester-, è partito ora
<dimitri_> funge con una grafica minima ma funge
<dimitri_> ora dovrei installare i nuovi driver nvidia però
<Holden> dimitri_, usa il gestore dei driver per installarli
<jester-> dimitri_: reinstall il nividia e mi sa che hai un xorg.conf tarocco
<Holden> sistema/amministrazione/driver hardware
<jester-> rinomina xrg.cinf prima di usare driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> xorg.conf*
<dimitri_> driver aggiuntivi ?
<dimitri_> driver hardware non c'e'
<Holden> si
<jester-> <Holden> sistema/amministrazione/driver hardware
<dimitri_> jester-, non c'e' driver hardware c'e' solo driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> o driver aggiuntivi che sia
<dimitri_> ok
<jester-> madu
<dimitri_> mi da 4 possibilità
<jester-> non c'è la bionda ma la rossa che faccio?
<jester-> pio la rossa?
<jester-> e poi?
<dimitri_> 3 con lo stesso nome NVIDIA binary Xorg driver e una supporto 3D
<jester-> dimitri_: indica un consigliato
<jester-> dimitri_: rinomina xorg.conf prima
<dimitri_> no non lo indica
<jester-> balle guarda bene
<jester-> dimitri_:  non l'open
<dimitri_> vabbe che so tonto ma non lo fa ;-)
<jester-> dimitri_: cosa c'è
<jester-> li dentro
<jester-> dimitri_: posta la schermata
<jester-> !imagebin | dimitri_
<ubot-it> dimitri_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dimitri_> http://imagebin.org/167572
<jester-> dimitri_: che minchia di sistema hai
<dimitri_> ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> dimitri_: e sopratutto che suorces.lst con quanti ppa
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, ho un problema con firefox: ogni volta che voglio vedere una fotogallery del corriere.it, mi va leeeentissimo e si impalla :( come devo fare? grazie in anticipo
<dimitri_> prima holden  mi ha fatto fare pulizia e quando è ripartito è successo il crash
<distroia> lilluz82, hai provato disabilitando tutte le estensioni ?
<jester-> dimitri_: e che nvidia monta il pc
<Holden> jester-, abbiamo controllato prima, un mix di una serie di cose :D
<Holden> jester-, la 6200 LE
<dimitri_> forse ho fatto casino nella pulizia che ti debbo dire
<lilluz82> come si fa?
<dimitri_> 6200
<jester-> Holden: mai visto una cosa del genere
<jester-> quelli sono nvidia paccati dai soliti pirla
<filo1234> lilluz82: avvialo da rerminale e lavoraci un po' così  firefox -safe-mode
<jester-> dimitri_: hai il sistema bello canniballizzato
<filo1234> terminale*
<jester-> non esistono qui driver nei repo ufficiali
<lilluz82> ma come ci lavoro un po?
<filo1234> lilluz82: usalo
<dimitri_> che faccio riformatto tutto da zero ?
<Holden> dimitri_, aspetta, dal terminale installa nvidia-173
<dimitri_> c'e' un modo per copiare i file mantenendo le date dei file
<lilluz82> ok mo provo
<Holden> dimitri_, comunque è meglio se riformatti il prima possibile
<dimitri_> così copio tutto e sdraio il pc
<jester-> dimitri_: e poi fa vedere che cinema di xorg.conf che hai
<Holden> dimitri_, puoi copiare con scp
<jester-> ecco segui il consiglio di Holden
<dimitri_> il prob è che quando copio mi mette la data della copia non quella del file
<dimitri_> e mi sballa tutto
<distroia> lilluz82, 1.chiudi firefox 2. apri un terminale 3. scrivi quello che ha scritto filo1234
<distroia> poi provi ad andare sul corriere e vedi se fa differenza
<Holden> dimitri_, potresti fare dei pacchetti con tar
<lilluz82> ho fatto ora vedo ;)
<dimitri_> ma è normale che quando copio una cartella fa così ?
<dimitri_> che cambia le date
<jester-> dimitri_: hai la home separata?
<Holden> dimitri_, c'è una opzione per mantenerle credo
<lilluz82> non e' cambiato granche'....
<dimitri_> Holden, e quale è ?
<Holden> dimitri_, con cp puoi provare: cp -avi
<lilluz82> ho disabilitato gli add on ma sempre lento e'
<distroia> lilluz82, ed e' una versione di firefox recente si' quella che usi ?
<distroia> mi dai il link alla gallery?
<lilluz82> la 3.6.18
<distroia> ah allora non so aiutarti
<lilluz82> http://www.corriere.it/gallery/spettacoli/speciali/vip_al_mare/2011/estate-grandi-cappelli_5e4dc53c-c4d3-11e0-a78d-d70af0455edb.shtml#10
<filo1234> lilluz82: allora non usare versioni che non sono nei repo
<dimitri_> Holden, non si può settare diversamente ?
<filo1234> lilluz82: non ti lamentare se qualcosa non funziona
<lilluz82> che ho fatto?
<filo1234> lilluz82: usa la versione dei repo
<distroia> lilluz82, niente. questa e' irc
<filo1234> distroia: ?
<jester-> lilluz82: e che centra la 3.6.28 con ubuntu
<Holden> dimitri_, settare cosa?
<distroia> lilluz82, prova la versione recente - io ho la 6 ora e non vedo problemi in quella gallery
<lilluz82> ma ho una versione troppo vecchia/nuova?
<distroia> troppo vecchia lilluz82
<distroia> ora Mozilla e' ufficialmente alla 6
<filo1234> distroia: non importa a che versione sia mozilla, importa quella che c'è nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<Holden> dimitri_, ok, per scp c'è l'opzione -p che preserva le date
<jester-> distroia: qui dentro si tratta solo sofware ufficiale pacchettizato nei repo ubuntu, e ff è alla versione 5
<filo1234> lilluz82: che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<jester-> oltre la 5 è tutto OT
<lilluz82> la penultima
<filo1234> lilluz82: lsb_release -a
<dimitri_> Holden, scp ...e cp ?
<Holden> dimitri_, cp -av
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664390/
<dimitri_> ok ora mi copio tutto e poi formatto da zero
<dimitri_> che ver scarico ?
<jester-> dimitri_: la 11.04
<Holden> dimitri_, se ti trovi bene con la 11.04 continua con quella
<jester-> o vuoi prenderti una morosa con 20 anni in piu
<filo1234> lilluz82: apt-cache policy firefox
<Holden> dimitri_, cmq se vuoi puoi fare il netinstall senza scaricare e masterizzare il cd
<Peace-> jester-: puo essere un esperienza hahahahaa
<jester-> Peace-: si ma da mordi e fuggi
<dimitri_> beh la 10.10 si fa rimpiangere però
<jester-> ma va va
<distroia> ciao buona serata
 * Holden usa ancora la 10.04
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664392/
<dimitri_> Holden, come si fa l'install da net ?
<Holden> dimitri_, copia tutto e appena sei pronto te lo dico, è semplice
<lilluz82> vedete che in gestore pacchetti ho firefox 3.6.18.....
<dimitri_> Holden, posso fare anche mv con -av
<dimitri_> o solo cp
<jester-> lilluz82: ma che bei ppa che  haiii me li daiii me li daiii
<Holden> dimitri_, solo con cp, per mv leggi il man
<lilluz82> :)
<jester-> lilluz82: firefox:
<jester->   Installato: 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.2
<jester-> lilluz82: su natty e vuoi farmi credere che nei repo uffuciali (non proposed) maverick ci sia la 6 e rotti?
<lilluz82> io ho il penultimo ubuntu, se vuoi ti faccio un imagebin..
<jester-> lilluz82: hai o un ppa o abilitato i prosed
<Holden> jester-, pare vero http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<jester-> Holden: che dire
<Holden> !info firefox maverick
<ubot-it> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.18+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.2 (maverick), package size 11114 kB, installed size 29968 kB
<jester-> robe da matti, chiedo scusa
<lilluz82> jester http://imagebin.org/167580
<jester-> lilluz82: chiedo scusa
<lilluz82> ok :)
<jester-> i dev sona andati furi di melone
<lilluz82> cosa posso fare?
<jester-> lilluz82: rinominata la .mozilla a vedere che succede?
<lilluz82> ehm no...
<jester-> prova
<lilluz82> ma non e' che e' u n problema di javascript?
<lilluz82> si impalla anche chrome
<jester-> lilluz82: hai installato java?
<lilluz82> credo di si..
<jester-> lilluz82: sun e non la ciofeca open
<lilluz82> boh!
<jester-> lilluz82: dpkg -l | grep java
<jester-> lilluz82: dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<Holden> lilluz82, ma per quella pagina non serve
<Holden> lilluz82, cancella tutti i cookies e la cache di mozilla. o come ha detto jester prova un attimo a rinominare .mozilla
<Holden> lilluz82, inoltre avvia ff da terminale e vedi se da errori
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664401/
<dimitri_> Holden, la vedo dura copiare tutto ci metterà molte ore
<dimitri_> mi faccio una antallazione classica dai
<dimitri_> alla prox grazie ancora
<filo1234> dimitri_: puoi anche reinstallare senza formattare
<jester-> lilluz82: java è a posto
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664403/
<Holden> dimitri_, ok ciao
<dimitri_> filo1234, ma perdo comunque i dati o restano ?
<filo1234> no se non formatti i dati restano
<dimitri_> filo1234, famme capì
<filo1234> riporti slo a default la configurazione
<dimitri_> dimmi dimmi
<jester-> lilluz82: sudo dpkg --purge  icedtea-6-jre-cacao   icedtea6-plugin
<filo1234> dimitri_: quando avvìì l'installazione, scgeli altro metodo ( manuale ) reimposti le partizioni che gia hai e togli la spunta da "formattare"
<jester-> dimitri_: modifica-->usare ext4--> montare come / -->NON FORMATTARE
<filo1234> lilluz82: hai provato con altri browser se va meglio?
<dimitri_> altro da sapere ?
<lilluz82> anche chrome si impalla.... meno velocemente ma si impalla
<jester-> lilluz82: sudo dpkg --purge  icedtea-6-jre-cacao   icedtea6-plugin
<jester-> lilluz82: e poi sudo apt-get install-reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jester-> lilluz82: e poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<filo1234> lilluz82: io controllerei con top a quanto è la cpu quando si impalla
<lilluz82> sudo apt-get install-reinstall flashplugin-installer non funziona
<jester-> lilluz82: ep rova da gnome classic no effetti
<jester-> lilluz82: e poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<lilluz82> devo scrivere top su terminale?
<lilluz82> c'e' nessuno?
<jester-> lilluz82: e dove se non nel terminale
<lilluz82> lo faccio impallare?
<lilluz82> a proposito esiste una sorta di videobin cosi ve lo faccio vedere in diretta? (l'impallamento!!!)
<lilluz82> xorg e' in testa
<lilluz82> xorg 90% cpu
<jester-> lilluz82: termina sessione e rientra con gnome classic senza effetti
<lilluz82> come faccio a fare gnome senza efffetti/
<jester-> lilluz82: alla finestra di login metti user e pass che sotto compare una barra
<jester-> lilluz82: oppure in maverick, se ricordo bene, destro sul desktop
<jester-> lilluz82: effetti visivi
<jester-> lilluz82: nessuno
<filo1234> sistema > preferenze > aspetto > effetti >> nessuno
<lilluz82> fatto
<lilluz82> riavvio?
<jester-> lilluz82: sbaglio o hai una ati con driver fglrx non open
<jester-> lilluz82: no metti su nessuno e basta
<jester-> prova adesso
<lilluz82> non me lo ricordo
<lilluz82> messo su nessuno
<lilluz82> ok ora provo
<lilluz82> come se niente fosse ... xorg al 90 per cento... riavvio/
<lilluz82> ?
<jester-> lilluz82: prova a ripartire in recovery e ad usare grafica sicura
<lilluz82> ok ci vediamo tra due minuti
<lilluz82> eccomi qua... grafica di emergenza, xorg sempre al 90-95 per cento quando vado avanti nella gallery (che devo dire pero' decisamente piu fluida)
<lilluz82> 97 per cento
<jester-> lilluz82: quindi è il driver ati del menga
<lilluz82> :) cosa  fare?
<jester-> a sapere che hai installato
<jester-> lilluz82: fa vedere cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lilluz82> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> lilluz82: vai un po in amministrazioine/driver hardware
<lilluz82> driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> lilluz82: si
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<mikunos> c'è un modo per modificare il nome utente presente nel sistema e nella bash?
<lilluz82> niente mi trova un driver per la scheda di rete
<jester-> lilluz82: a sto punto prova a rinominare sta cazz di .mozilla
<filo1234> mikunos: fai prima a fare un nuovo utente e copiarci i dati del vecchio
<filo1234> e ovvio poi cambi il proprietario
<filo1234> altrimenti devi sfangarti il man di usermod
<filo1234> ma se sbagli li...addio
<mikunos1> scusate ragazzi non riesco a capire come mai non riesco a scrivere dei files in una cartella
<mikunos1> i permessi sembrano corretti
<filo1234> mikunos: se magari dici che errore ti da
<mikunos1> Couldn't write file /var/www/shineisp/application/models/generated/BaseDomainsTlds.php
<mikunos1> quel file ha come utente www-data
<mikunos1> e anche il gruppo è lo stesso
<mikunos1> sempre www-data
<mikunos1> il mio utente è dentro quel gruppo
<mikunos1> ma non riesco a modificare il file
<mikunos1> che devo vare?
<mikunos1> fare?
<filo1234> mikunos: non hai i permessi
<filo1234> c'è poco da fare
<mikunos1> ma se sono dentro al gruppo!
<mikunos1> come è possibile
<filo1234> cavolo c'entra? il gruppo ha i permessi di scrittura?
<mikunos1> ah vero!
<mikunos1> giusto
<mikunos1> devo impostare quel file affinchè due utenti possano modificarlo
<mikunos1> come faccio?
<filo1234> !permessi | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<filo1234> !permessi | mikunos1
<ubot-it> mikunos1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<mikunos1> ok grazie
<geko> salve a tutti
<geko> ualcuno usa il notebook samsung rv510 e ubuntu 11.04, a me non riconosce la webcam integrata, qualche idea?
<prix> non mi funzionano gli effetti di compiz dopo averli configurati...insomma alle combinazioni di tasti non corrisponde niente
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Trim
<ubot-it> Trim: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<luca> o usato ubuntu 10.04 suk mio portatile e che dire cosi... poi passo a ubuntu 11.04 e per l'amore di dio un disastro..... adesso o installato xubuntu 10.10 ed e perfetto funziona benissimo
<Trim> fabio_cc ciao
<Lenn> Come apro il menù delle applicazioni con uno shorcuts? (Ho unity disabilitata)
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-13
<Al_essio> buonanotte a tutti
<RanXeroX> buongiorno
<baffone85> buongiorno a tutii
<baffone85> tutti
<baffone85> ho un problema, ho installato un software gerix, ma ora non riesco a disinstallarlo neanche da terminale, come posso fare?
<RanXeroX> ciao baffone85
<baffone85> ciao
<bobbybong> baffone85, se lo hai compilato vai nella cartella dove hai sorgenti del programma e dai sudo make uninstall
<baffone85> io ho dato questo sudo apt-get purge gerix-wifi-cracker-ng
<baffone85> il fatto è che all'installazione mi dà questo errore dpkg: errore nell'elaborare gerix-wifi-cracker-ng (--install):
<bobbybong> come lo hai installato?
<baffone85> il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<baffone85> perché?
<baffone85> ok ho risolto
<baffone85> non so come ma ho risolto eheh
<baffone85> grazie mille
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<jester-> aloha massimo18
<massimo18> we ciao jester-
<glpiana> ola
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<PaoloRotolo> Trim, ciao
<dimitri> salve
<dimitri> jester-, ho riformattato tutto da zero ora ho un altro prob non riesco ad installare i driver della stampante è una Canon lpb 5100
<glpiana> dimitri, dai un'occhiata qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters
<Guest73805> Salve a tutti, ho scaricato una cartella di icone non presente nei repo, la ho inutilmente provata a spostarla nella cartella dove si trovano tutte le altre in quanto mi da errore, come la istallo e la utilizzo?
<glpiana> Guest73805, era un archivio tar.gz o tar.bz2 ?
<Guest73805> glpiana: A dire la verità ho scaricato una cartella piena di immagini ".ico"
<glpiana> Guest73805, controlla che quella cartella sia suddivisa come quelle che trovi in /usr/share/icons/
<glpiana> Guest73805, se anche i nomi corrispondono penso tu possa provare a copiare la cartella lì
<glpiana> Guest73805, ma non te lo do per certo ;)
<Guest73805> glpiana: Non ho i permessi per copiarla semplicemente... Come lo aggiro?
<glpiana> Guest73805, stai facendo per via grafica? su gnome o altro?
<Guest73805> Grafica su gnome
<glpiana> Guest73805, nel terminale scrivi: gksu nautilus
<glpiana> Guest73805, occhio a non far danni
<SaaMmY> :)
<Guest73805> glpiana: Grazie ho risolto, ora controllo che mi dia le icone
<dimitri> glpiana, ho seguito la tua indicazione per installare la canon ora ho un driver ma non funge
<dimitri> stampa ma resta in coda
<glpiana> dimitri, non so dirti altro. canon è pessima con linux
<glpiana> dimitri, su firefox vai all'indirizzo: http://localhost:631/
<glpiana> dimitri, vai in amministrazioni e controlla se da lì la sblocchi
<dimitri> non va
<dimitri> dice connessione non riuscita
<glpiana> boh
<dimitri> non c'e' il server di stampa mi sa
<glpiana> dimitri, controlla: ps aux | grep cups
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664880/
<Guest73805> glpiana: torno a romperti le scatole, ho copiato il file ma quando apro "aspetto" e vado configurando le icone non trova la cartella...
<dimitri> glpiana, sono andato sul sito canon e mi da dei nuovi driver ma quando installo cups-common mi dice che non ha in dipendenza cupsys
<dimitri> con i driver 1.60 mentre con i driver 2.20 mi dice che non ha in dipendenza gs-esp
<dimitri> e non so come installarli
<glpiana> Guest73805, prova a uscire da gnome e poi rientrare
<Guest73805> ok
<glpiana> dimitri, cercali su synaptic, il gestore pacchetti
<dimitri> gs-esp non c'e'
<dimitri> cupsys mi da solo cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<glpiana> dimitri, se metti su pastebin gli errori do un'occhiata. altrimenti non si capisce un belino. prova a installare e metti quello che esce su pastebin
<SaaMmY> che sfiga proprio non c'è il driver per la tua stampante canon
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664885/
<dimitri> il file che lancio è il primo di 2 file che sono sul sito canon ver.2.20
<SaaMmY> la tua canon è LBP-5100 dimitri?
<dimitri> si
<dimitri> SaaMmY, si
<SaaMmY> allora non c'è un driver pronto
<dimitri> ma fino a ieri stampavo
<dimitri> allora avevo installato i driver qualche tempo fa
<dimitri> credo alla 9.10
<dimitri> poi ho sempre fatto aggiornamento di versione e andava fino alla 11.04
<dimitri> ieri ho formattato con 11.04 da zero
<dimitri> il driver che avevo era il 1.60
<dimitri> che ora però mi chiede cupsys per installarsi
<glpiana> dimitri, aspetta
<glpiana> dimitri, la guida che ti ho indicato indicava questa guida: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<glpiana> dimitri, tu cosa stai facendo?
<glpiana> dimitri, perchè installi il pacchetto a mano?
<dimitri> glpiana, ho fatto come dalla tua guida e mi ha installato 2 driver
<dimitri> lbp5100 e lbp5100-2
<glpiana> dimitri, cioè hai aggiunti i repository?
<dimitri> ma non parte la stampa
<dimitri> vanno in coda e sta li
<glpiana> dimitri, rispondi please
<dimitri> ho lanciato il comendo che dice la guida
<glpiana> dimitri, puoi specificare quale?
<dimitri> no aspe prima mi hai dato un altro link non questo
<dimitri> sto facendo casini
<dimitri> aspe
<dimitri> faccio questo qui che mi hai dato ora
<glpiana> dimitri, e ti indica https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<dimitri> un primo link mandava ad un altra pagina che diceva di installare con un comando che ho fatto
<dimitri> ora seguo anche questo della prima pagina
<isotta> glpiana: Sono i guest di prima delle icone, non si è risolto, forse non lo legge, ma comunque ho trovato una soluzione alternativa scaricando delle icone di ubuntu, Grazie lo stesso! :)
<glpiana> :)
<dimitri> glpiana, ho finito
<SaaMmY> ci sono tanti siti japponesi che trattano di stampanti canon per linux
<SaaMmY> ma chi lo coonsce il japanese
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> dimitri, hai fatto anche quello che c'è scritto nel paragrafo: Adding a printer?
<dimitri> glpiana, si ma si imballa quando gli chiedo di selezionare la periferica
<dimitri> non è che debbo far ripartire ora?
<glpiana> dimitri, prova, non lo so. non ho canon. non prenderei mai canon per linux
<dimitri> glpiana, sai cosa è strano che localhost:631 non esiste come se non avesse il server di stapa installato
<dimitri> glpiana, allora ho spento la stampanate e l'ho riaccesa e l'ha trovata e mi ha detto di aver anche installato i driver
<dimitri> ma non stampa
<glpiana> dimitri, riavvia e poi vediamo
<dimitri> le stampe vanno in coda
<dimitri> rieccomi
<dimitri> ripartina glpiana
<glpiana> ripartina?
<dimitri> ripartito scusa
<massimo18> dimitri: che velocità
<dimitri> ora la stampante è nell'elenco delle stampanti ma se faccio stampa pagina di prova non mi da segni di vita
<SaaMmY> alleluia
<glpiana> dimitri, anche da localhost:631?
<SaaMmY> llooll
<dimitri> ubu è verginello non c'e' niente appena isnatllato glpiana
<SaaMmY> system-config-printer
<dimitri> glpiana, non va localhost:631
<dimitri> non c'e'
<glpiana> dimitri, boh, non so dirti
<dimitri> questo mi fa andare nello sconforto
<glpiana> dimitri, ma cups sta andando o no?
<SaaMmY> provato a vedere che succede con system-config-printer?
<dimitri> come si fa a vedere?
<glpiana> <dimitri> non c'e' il server di stampa mi sa
<glpiana> <glpiana> dimitri, controlla: ps aux | grep cups
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664902/
<glpiana> dimitri, è attivo. se vuoi riavviarlo: sudo service cups restart
<dimitri> cups start/running, process 2110
<dimitri> ma comunque non risponde su firefox
<glpiana> dimitri, boh. prova  afare quel che ti consiglia SaaMmY
<SaaMmY> impossibile io riesca a combinuare qualcosa... ho solo detto di aprire in terminale system-config-printer
<glpiana> dimitri, nel terminale sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status   cosa ti dA?
<glpiana> *da
<dimitri> /usr/sbin/ccpd: 1201
<glpiana> dimitri, sudo ccpdadmin
<glpiana> su pastebin
<dimitri> sudo: ccpdadmin: command not found
<glpiana> dimitri, quindi non hai fatto neanche le cose precedenti della guida
<dimitri> ??
<glpiana> dimitri, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190#Adding%20a%20printer
<SaaMmY> cmq io ho trovato dei driver linuxiani per canon LBP 5000 intorno al 5100 ma nn erano 5100
<dimitri> non mi propone ccp come dice la guida
<glpiana> dimitri, dpkg -l | grep cndrvcups
<massimo18> dimitri: sicuro di usare ubuntu?
<SaaMmY> lol massimo18
<dimitri> massimo18, no è un commodore 64 e un zx specturm insieme
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664907/
<glpiana> -.-
<massimo18> dimitri: allora sei nel canale sbagliato
<glpiana> dimitri, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> metti su paste quelo che esce
<SaaMmY> ma sta scritto lubuntu?
<mizusan> ciao ho problema
<SaaMmY> io essere sammy
<glpiana> !chat | SaaMmY e non ricominciamo
<ubot-it> SaaMmY e non ricominciamo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664909/
<glpiana> dimitri, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon
<dimitri> ok
<glpiana> dimitri, ma avresti già dovuto farlo
<dimitri> infatti mi dice che la chiave è ok
<dimitri> chiave 3F7B4A1D: "Launchpad Misakovi" non cambiata
<glpiana> dimitri, sudo apt-get update    e poi: sudo apt-get install cndrvcups-capt cndrvcups-common
<glpiana> dimitri, e poi leggi la guida e procedi
<SaaMmY> andrà bene
<glpiana> dimitri, ma se ti da errore nell'installazione dillo, se no stiamo qui a girare su noi stessi
<dimitri> fatto
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664915/
<dimitri> elimino la stampante che ha installato quando l'ho accesa ?
<glpiana> dimitri, sì
<dimitri> si imballa quando mi chiede lURI
<dimitri> crash
<dimitri> credo che aspetta il server di stampa che non c'e'
<dimitri> localhost:631
<dimitri> non accetta neppure annulla
<glpiana> dimitri, ti ho già detto due volte come controllare che ci sia. non lo farò una terza volta
<dimitri> glpiana, non c'e' mai stato
<dimitri> non ha mai risposto
<glpiana> ciao stacco
<dimitri> glpiana, grazie comunque
<dimitri> alla prox
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<d4vey> hola
<gigirock> con showmount  ho questo errore: clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered ?
<gigirock> questione di firewall ?
<Altair> ciao a tutti. vi chiedo un consiglio. non riesco ad installare le versioni di ubuntu dalla 11.04 in poi perchè a causa del problema acpi=off sono costretto a limitare la capacità del processore e perdere l'analisi della batteria altrimenti alla partenza il monitor diventa nero con il cursore che lampeggia. Sono fermo alla versione 10.04. Qualche consiglio? Grazie
<gigirock> Altair, ma acpi=off lo setti per il kernel o e' un settaggio del tuo bios ?
<Altair> gigirock, lo metto all'avvio di ubuntu nelle preferenze aggiuntive
<Altair> gigirock, senza quel settaggio schermo nero e cursore lampeggiante
<Altair> gigirock, nel bios la gestione dell'alimentazione è tutta aperta e attiva
<gigirock> Altair, nel tuo bios ACPI e' attivato ?
<Altair> gigirock, acpi attivatio
<Altair> attivato
<gigirock> Altair, se metti quello a off poi si installa
<Altair> gigirock, è una domanda?
<gigirock> si
<gigirock> ma e' un portatile ?
<Altair> gigirock, allora se imposto da avvio acpi=off si installa e si avvia correttamente ma non ho la gestione dell'alimentazione, non posso spegnere il portatile (invece si riavvia) e funziona solo uno dei due core del procio
<gigirock> ok ma dopo l'installazione hai provato sudo apt-get install acpi ?
<Altair> gigirock, mi dice che è già installato
<gigirock> ok marca e modello ?
<Altair> gigirock, asus X71SL
<dimitri> massimo18, ciao
<dimitri> ho trovato un errore nel help.ubuntu.com per la canon
<dimitri> non c'e' un / e incasina non poco
<dimitri> sono quasi alla fine ma non riesco a farla stampare comunque
<dimitri> tu ci sei riuscito poi
<dimitri> jester-, tu mi puoi dare una mano a configurare la canon ?
<Altair> gigirock, hai per caso trovato qualcosina?
<gigirock>  same bug  2.6.35 and 2.6.38 work with 'acpi=off'
<gigirock> Altair, ma tu provi ad installare 11.04 ?
<Altair> gigirock, si la 11.04 ma ho provato anche con la 11.10
<Altair> gigirock, stesso identico difetto. mi sono convinto che sia un problema di kernel..... ma non saprei risolverlo
<dimitri> ho un problema con la stampante manda in coda e non stampa
<dimitri> dice che è inattiva come faccio a farla partire ?
<gigirock> Altair, si e' cosi' il kernel e' fallace pero' una volta installata tu puoi cambiare kernel....
<gigirock> Altair, NON devi usare kernel 2.6.35 o 2.6.38.... che e' quello in uso
<gigirock> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<gigirock> Altair, non compilare in kernel ma installalo solamente...aspe
<gigirock> www.kernel.org
<gigirock> quit trovi i  kernel...come cambiarlo....
<gigirock> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-kernel-upgrade-howto/
<gigirock> prova a leggere qui
<gigirock> con il grub puoi selezionare il kernel che + ti interessa...
<Altair> gigi ma cambiando il kernel dici che si risolve?
<gigirock> questo n lo so......
<gigirock> Altair, ti serve un po' di tempo e tanta pazienza....
<rambo> ragazzi ho provato a installare un programma kazekahase ma ho trovato un po' di difficoltà ... ho provato a seguire la guida install e da terminale ho avuto il seguente risultato eseguendo ./configure http://paste.ubuntu.com/665012/
<rambo> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi cosa è successo?
<dimitri> salve sono riuscito dopo un paio d'ore ha installare e vedere la stampante (c'era un errore nel blog ubuntu anzi andrebbe corretto)
<dimitri> una riga era sbagliata
<bobbybong> rambo, a parte che non si fornisce supporto a programmi non sono nei repo se leggi ti dice che manca una libreria cercala se la trovi torna a compilare
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<Fabrizio_> Ho bisogno di una guida per installare ubuntu su un aspire one (netbook)
<jester-> !usb | Fabrizio_
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Fabrizio_> grazie
<dimitri> qualcuno mi da una mano a far partire la mia stampante
<dimitri> sono disperato
<dimitri> SaaMmY, c6
<mk_a> lol
<dimitri> sono disperato non riesco a far partire la stampante
<dimitri> credo sia una fesseria ma non so + cosa fare
<dimitri> qualcuno mi da una mano ?
<PaoloRotolo> dikdust, ciao
<PaoloRotolo> dikdust, dove ti blocchi?
<dimitri> PaoloRotolo, parli con me ?
<PaoloRotolo> dikdust, scusa, volevo dire dimitri :)
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, si, scusa :)
<dimitri> allora ho seguito tutto quanto in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<dimitri> ed ho anche trovato un errore
<dimitri> sudo /usr/sbin/ccpdadmin -p LBP810 -o /dev/usblp0
<dimitri> era sbagliato ci voleva uno / alla fine prima di lp0
<dimitri> ora sono tutto ok
<dimitri> i test mi danno tutto come dice ma non stampa
<dimitri> driver installati
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, prova ad andare in Sistema - amministrazione - stampanti
<dimitri> ci sono
<dimitri> una cosa che ho notato che da qui quando scelgo cambia configurazione si imballa mentre da localhost:631 va bene
<dimitri> dimmi cosa vuoi che faccia
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, c'è il pulsante "stampa pagina di prova"
<dimitri> no
<dimitri> ci sono 2 stampanti
<dimitri> stampa pagina di prova è in proprietà della stampante
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, si, seleziona la stampante che non funziona e prova a stampare la pagina di prova
<dimitri> mi dice che ha stampato ma non parte la stampa
<dimitri> esce elaborazione in corso e così sta
<dimitri> ora è uscito inattiva - ccp send_data error, exit
<dimitri> PaoloRotolo, c6 ?
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, si
<dimitri> che cosa debbo fare ?
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, quando fai captstatusui -e -P «nome stampante» cosa ti esce?
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, non ti da alcun errore?
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, devi averlo inserito quando hai aggiunto la stampante
<dimitri> captstatusui --- Status monitor for Canon CAPT Printer.
<dimitri> Usage  :  captstatusui -P printer [-e]
<dimitri>  -e	"Status Monitor is showed only when errors occur".
<SaaMmY> ciao e buonpomeriggio a tutti
<dimitri> ciao SaaMmY
<SaaMmY> speravo ti andasse gia prima bene per la stampante
<SaaMmY> mi spiace dimitri non so che dire
<SaaMmY> a parte !stampanti | dimitri
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, scusa, ma anch'io non ho mai trovato un'errore del genere
<PaoloRotolo> ciao SaaMmY :)
<dimitri> mi da tutto ok
<dimitri> risponde ccpadmin
<dimitri> mi dice che la porta 59787 è on
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, per questo, se i driver sono tutti installati non capisco perchè non stampa...
<SaaMmY> ciao PaoloRotolo
<dimitri> neanche io
<dimitri> il bello che se tolgo la stampante e inserisco la usb
<dimitri> la vede e la reinstalla
<dimitri> solo che mette la porta usb e non la fifo0
<dimitri> nonso + cosa fare
<dimitri> davvero mi viene voglia di ritornare ad ubuntu 10.10
<dimitri> e lasciare 11.04 ai posteri
<dimitri> con 10.10 andava una favola
<dimitri> nessun prob
<dimitri> da quando ho messo ubu 11.04 monitor stampante e cam vanno male
<dimitri> una tragedia
<SaaMmY> non è che è unity
<SaaMmY> il problema?
<dimitri> no sono in modalità classic
<dimitri> ok 13 minuti e ritorno all cara vecchia 10.4
<dimitri> che debbo dire...... delusione massima
<SaaMmY> eh si
<SaaMmY> i driver non sono sempre aggiornati quando ubuntu
<dimitri> si ma la stampante è il monitor mi hanno sempre dato prob
<dimitri> e pure una è canon
<dimitri> e l'altra è una nvidia
<dimitri> bah
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, forse non hai abbastanza permessi
<dimitri> PaoloRotolo, ho formattato da zero
<dimitri> e uso sudo
<dimitri> che ti debbo dire
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, prova a dare sudo system-config-printer
<dimitri> non c'e' niente su questo pc ora
<dimitri> mi riesce il pannello
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, nel terminale
<dimitri> siamo sempre li
<dimitri> si nel teminale
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, si, dico, prova a dare quel comando e a stampare di nuovo una pagina di prova dalla finestra che ti esce
<dimitri> aspe forse c'e' qualcosa
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665081/
<dimitri> vedi questo
<dimitri> quando lancio sudo system-config-printer mi escer la finestra delle stampanti se la chiudo esce quello che ti ho postato
<SaaMmY> cmq dimitri io e da tutta la giornata che ti dicevo system-config-printer
<dimitri> ???
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, devi digitare quel comando nel terminale
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, si aprirà la finestra
<dimitri>  che debbo fare ?
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, e poi fai la stampa di prova
<dimitri> è lo stesso che quando la lancio da sistema --> amministrazione--stampa
<dimitri> siamo sempre li
<dimitri> non cambia nulla
<dimitri> non stampa
<FloodBotIt1> dimitri: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, no, lo hai aperto con sudo
<PaoloRotolo> dimitri, lo so che sembra lo stesso, dicevo solo di provare a stampare usando quella finestra
<dimitri> no anche con sudo fa lo stesso
<dimitri> e quando chiudo la finestra mi da quello che ti ho postato
<SaaMmY> si perche lo fai da terminale che riporta il problema casomai
<dimitri> in localhost:631 mi dice Can't connect to CCPD: Connection refused"
<Rayman_> Che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Rayman_> (sono entrato poco fa)
<dimitri> 11.04 appena installata
<SaaMmY> ahahahh appena entrato ed esce
<SaaMmY> lol
<dimitri> ok raga
<dimitri> il download della 10.04 è finito
<dimitri> ora masterizzo e riformatto tutto
<dimitri> grazie lo stesso
<dimitri> a dopo
<SaaMmY> ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non ho ancora capito come far funzionare il dual monitor
<cristian_c> ho fatto diverse prove, ma le cose ancora non vanno come dovrebbero
<cristian_c> ho un notebook e un monitor esterno
<cristian_c> li ho collegati tramite apposito cavo a 15 pin
<cristian_c> la scheda video del notebook è un'ati hd 5470
<cristian_c> utilizza i driver fglrx
<cristian_c> ho agito sulle preferenze del monitor
<cristian_c> ma le risoluzioni giuste non venivano applicate
<cristian_c> anche se presenti nelle liste
<cristian_c> il monitor esterno ha una risoluzione propria di 1440x900
<cristian_c> lo schermo del notebook ha una risoluzione propria di 1366x768 60 Hz
<cristian_c> eppure con le regolazioni sballa tutto
<cristian_c> ho provato a clonare gli schermi, ma addirittura esce una terza risoluzione che non va bene a nessuno dei due
<cristian_c> allora ho seguito una guida per modificare il file xorg.conf
<cristian_c> che utilizza i dati contenuti nell'output di xrandr
<cristian_c> ho modificato il file in tal senso, ma le cose non si sono aggiustate lo stesso
<cristian_c> posso fare qualcosa per risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> aggiungo che il monitor esterno è un 17" mentre lo schermo del notebook è un 15.6"
<jester-> cristian_c: 1440x900  sarà ilnotebook e un 17" di solito va a 1024x768
<cristian_c> jester-, no, in questo caso no :)
<jester-> cristian_c: allora l'hw scrauso particolare ce l'hai solo tu
<cristian_c> ho la scatola del monitor e anche sul pdf del disco è scritto
<jester-> cristian_c: un 17" 4/3?
<cristian_c> e la risoluzione del notebook è scritta sull'etichetta appiccicata sullo chassis
<cristian_c> ed è anche quella che sta utilizzando adesso, perfetta
<cristian_c> prendo la scatola
<jester-> cristian_c: mai vista una risoluzioni del genere
<jester-> compri roba strana usando linux e poi ti lamenti?
<cristian_c> 17" W TFT LCD Monitor
<cristian_c> WXGA + 1440x900 Resolution
<cristian_c> Wide Screen ecc...
<cristian_c> prendo anche il disco
<cristian_c> ah, modello hb171
<cristian_c> *HB171
<cristian_c> hanns g
<ichi_> ciao a tutti
<ichi_> [Enrico], ciao
<ichi_> bella sanova
<[Enrico]> ciao ichi_
<ichi_> [Enrico], ho un problema
<ichi_> ho ubuntu 9.10 (mi serve proprio la 9.10 sul mio netbook x alcune cose) e vorrei aggiornare il kernel
<[Enrico]> c'è il repo dei PPA dei kernel
<ichi_> ecco
<cristian_c> jester-, ti pasto su pastebin :D
<ichi_> io ho il 2.6.31-23-generic, ho letto una guida per aggiornarlo alla 2.6.32
<jester-> [Enrico]: cià ti intendi di doppi monitor con ati? che a cristian_c sta venendo il cimurro
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ichi_> aggiungo i repo, scarico
<ichi_> ma quando deve compilare mi da errore T_T
<[Enrico]> jester-: io HO dual screen con ati :)
<[Enrico]> ichi_: compilare? no non ci siamo capito nel PPA dei kernel è già compilato, non devi fare niente
<jester-> [Enrico]: impara un po a cristian_c che se a lui viene il cimurro a noi cadono le cosiddette
<[Enrico]> devi solo installarlo
<ichi_> in che modo?
<ichi_> a me da errore T_T
<ichi_> uso synaptic
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: scusami se ti faccio ripetere, ma prima non seguivo il canale. mi fai il riassunto del tuo problema?
<cristian_c> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/665101/ direttamente dal pdf
<cristian_c> jester, visto che non dico cavolate? :)
<jester-> cristian_c: scolta [Enrico] che se non ti sistema lui con ati so cazzi
<ichi_> nella guida la mi dice di spuntare il kernel che si vuole, l'header e l'image
<cristian_c> [Enrico], è molto lungo
<cristian_c> dato che è un po' lungo, scorri qualche riga sopra
<ichi_> me li scarica ma quando penso li installa mi trovs un errore e si pianta, infatti all'avvio nn mi vede nessun kernel nuovo
<jester-> cristian_c: spiega stringendo la menata
<cristian_c> c'è proprio spiegato tutto, così non si fanno casini e si risparmia tempo :)
<cristian_c> allora è semplice: non funziona il dual monitor
<jester-> ma ti pare nomrmale che uno disposto as aiutarti si debba sbattere leggendo magari cazzate gia sritte?
<cristian_c> :)
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: è facile. devi usare amdcccle per impostare le risoluzioni. la prima volta potrebbe non fartele applicare. non ti preoccupare tu applica il massimo che puoi e riavvia. poi riprova
<cristian_c> non sono cazzate
<[Enrico]> vedrai che alla seconda va
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: dopo non ti serve più usare amdcccle per fare queste impostazioni, puoi usare una qualunque applet randr come grandr o krandtray
<[Enrico]> o tante altre
<cristian_c> jester-, in questo modo si rendevano le cose più facile le cose agli altri invece di fargli perdere tempo
<jester-> cristian_c: segui [Enrico] e non ti distrarre
<jester-> a domande rispondi e stop
<cristian_c> [Enrico], ok, ma amdcccle riguarda amd in qualche modo?
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: ovviamente. è il configuratore di fglrx
<cristian_c> per amd intendo il processore
<cristian_c> scusate l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> ah, è la stessa cosa, scusate
<cristian_c> ati = amd
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: le schede ati le fa la AMD, ora infatti non si chiamano più ati radeon, si chiamano AMD radeon :)
<cristian_c> ok
<[Enrico]> la AMD ha comperato la vecchia ati insomma
<cristian_c> guardo subito nei repo
<jester-> [Enrico]: dovrebbe avere anche un xorg.conf taroccato
<cristian_c> scusate, è che stavo pensando al processore :D
<cristian_c> jester-, non è vero, l'ho sistemato
<[Enrico]> jester-: ci pensa amdcccle
<cristian_c> *ripristinato
<cristian_c> il pacchetto fglrx-amdcccle è già installato, quindi lo devo soltanto lanciare
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: si, ovviamente con sudo davanti :)
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> ovviamente devo prima collegare i due schermi, vero? :D
<cristian_c> scusate l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> prima di dare il comando, intendo
<ichi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665108/ <----  problemaccio
<jester-> ichi_: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.32-16-386_2.6.32-16.24~karmic1_i386.deb
<jester-> pacchetti ppa del menga?
<ichi_> ah boh.. ho seguito una guida
<jester-> paccato male
<ichi_> mi faceva aggiungere dei repo e poi diceva di usare synaptic
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> facile sminchiarsi il sistema se il tipo non sa il fatto suo
<ichi_> uhm come faccio ad ovviare al problema?
<jester-> ichi_: dai il comando che ti ho scritto sopra poi disattiva quel repo
<ichi_> ok grazie jester- , ora provo
<ichi_> ma cosi x dire, nel caso, se nn va sto kernel qua posso usare cmq il mio no?
<jester-> cristian_c: allora funza il ciclo?
<ichi_> nn è che devo andare a riformattare tutto
<jester-> ichi_: fino a quando installi solo kernel ed headers non succede niente, male che vado lo disinstalli, i danni li fanno se facendo upgrade installa delle lib farlocche
<cristian_c> jester-, ho aperto il catalyst control center
<jester-> cristian_c: dai che siamo impazienti
<ichi_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/665110/   vedi se x te è andato tutto bene.. è la prima volta che faccio una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> sto impostando
<cristian_c> jester-, 1440x900 me lo da anche come preferito, senza che io gli dicessi niente (scrive 'Preferito' tra parentesi a quella risoluzione)
<jester-> ichi_: ok dai anche sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)  poi ti consiglio di disattivare il ppa
<ichi_> okkei, ti ringrazio eh :P
<cristian_c> 60 Hz preferito, proprio come diceva il manuale
<jester-> cristian_c: poi faccevede xorg.conf
<ichi_> fatto, ora riavvio
<ichi_> faccio sapere ^^
<ichi_> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> addirittura ha riconosciuto la marca del monitor
<jester-> figo
<cristian_c> scusate, mi si era spento del notebook e non  potevo rispondere
<cristian_c> *spento lo schermo del notebook
<cristian_c> è stato un po' un casino
<cristian_c> invece non era presente la risoluzione del notebook
<cristian_c> ma enrico ha detto di mettere il massimo che c'era
<jester-> funza o no
<cristian_c> 1280x780 se non sbaglio era il massimo
<cristian_c> nonostante l'impostazione che ho messo la risoluzione del monitor fa circa schifo come prima
<cristian_c> ricontrollo amdcccle
<jester-> [Enrico]: ha detto di riprovare un paio di volte
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: nono con schermi già collegati
<cristian_c> avevo dovuto inserire lo schermo multiplo perché lo schermo del notebook risultava disattivato
<[Enrico]> amdcccle devi chiamarlo DOPO che hai collegato tutti gli schermi
<cristian_c> gli schermi sono collegati
<[Enrico]> e devi selezionare big desktop come schema
<cristian_c> sì certo il monitor è collegato al notebook da prima di aver lanciato il comando
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> big desktop
<cristian_c> ?
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: spe ti faccio uno screenshot
<cristian_c> non ti voglio creare disturbo
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: tranquillo
<cristian_c> se mi dici cosa fare lo faccio
<cristian_c> ora che sono attivati da catalyst tutti e due non mi da più la risoluzione giusta del monitor esterno
<cristian_c> non c'è più nell'elenco
<cristian_c> come massimo mi da 1280x768 anche il monitor esterno
<jester-> cristian_c: ma usa il modulo fglrx ?
<cristian_c> inoltre noto che sugli schermi sono presenti due rettangoloni rosso con stampati dei numeri
<cristian_c> penso proprio di sì
<jester-> cristian_c: lsmod | brep fglrx
<cristian_c> *rossi
<jester-> cristian_c: lsmod | grep fglrx
<cristian_c> non si vede il menù applicazioni con questo rettangolone
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/13/amdccle.png
<cristian_c> fglrx                2739144  159
<Alex99> ciao, ho appena a ggiornato da 10.10 a 11.04. amule e qBitorrent non funzionano più. grazie
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: cmq puoi anche provare con randr direttamente se preferisci
<cristian_c> [Enrico], comuqnue l'unica differnza è che come schermo principale a me aveva identificato il monitor esterno
<cristian_c> quindi l'ha designato con 1
<cristian_c> mentre il notebook l'ha designato con 2
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: si può selezionare smanettando un po' con amdcccle se ben ricordo.
<cristian_c> infatti sui rettangoloni ci sono rispettivamente questi numeri
<cristian_c> sto seguendo lo screnshot
<cristian_c> non è che devo invertire i due?
<jester-> cristian_c: non è che stai usando unity per caso?
<cristian_c> no no, jester-
<cristian_c> ho trovato delle regolazioni per il monitor in catalyst
<jester-> cristian_c: comunque le regolazioni li dentro stanno
<cristian_c> non è che mi permetta di regolare chissà che
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: alla peggio riavvia il sistema. dopo che si è avviato attacca il secondo monitor e lancia amdcccle
<Alex99> ciao jester mi aiuti?
<cristian_c> magari devo farlo manualmente tramite osd
<cristian_c> ok
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: cmq penso che la nomenclatura 1 e 2 sia solo una tag. lo schermo principale non è necessariamente lo schermo 1
<cristian_c> quindi devo staccarlo, [Enrico]?
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: io andrei avanti così, secondo me non cambia niente su chi è 1 e chi è 2
<cristian_c> uhm, tramite osd con un richiamo non è cambiato niente
<cristian_c> a questo punto riavvio
<cristian_c> e rilancio amdcccle
<cristian_c> scusate, ma non è semplice, non sono praticissimo
 * mk_a  | 4355440264186413 | 362 | Eyria Fitzpatrick / Eyria Fitzpatrick | 12/12 | 36075 | 55 Redland Rd. | SHORTER | US | AL | 334-334-9199
<cristian_c> quando ho riavviato per fortuna lo schermo del notebook non era sballato
<cristian_c> ho collegato il cavo e avviato amdcccle da root
<cristian_c> ora ha scambiato inumeri degli schermi
<cristian_c> ma appena avviato un messaggio diceva che aveva apllicato la massima risoluzione possibile, e che avrei dovuto applicare o annullare
<Alex99> ciao, ho appena a ggiornato da 10.10 a 11.04. amule e qBitorrent non funzionano più. grazie
<cristian_c> anche se lo schermo del monitor esterno come al solito è sballato
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: tu applica, poi riavvia ancora. stavolta amdcccle ti dovrebbe permettere di scegliere la res corretta
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: altrimenti setta tu a mano l'area desktop (abbastanza grande da contenere tutti e 2 gli schermi sia uno di fianco all'altro che uno sopra l'altro) e riavvia
<[Enrico]> dopo di che randr funzionerà perfettamente
<cristian_c> ho provato dal catalyst a sistemare
<cristian_c> ora l'unica cosa che posso fare è riavviare
<cristian_c> e poi eventualmente dare xrandr
<S1M0N3> Ciao A tutti,come faccio a collegarmi qui tramite xchat? :P
<S1M0N3> (ora sono connesso tramite firefox)
<S1M0N3> uso ubuntu 10.04
<RazORwinS> hai il plugin di chatzilla?
<S1M0N3> no..
<ugone> hai gia installato xchat?
<RazORwinS> volevi usare quello?
<S1M0N3> si ;)
<S1M0N3> si esatto :D
<RazORwinS> io lo tengo installato tramite delle estensioni per firefox
<RazORwinS> cercalo lo installi e poi ti metti il server di freenode e il canale
<cristian_c> [Enrico], no purtroppo anche dando xrandr come prima  non si sistemano
<S1M0N3> scusate per la domanda idiota ma non sono pratico,penso basti sapere l'indirizzo corretto del server e la porta giusta no? @RazORwinS Capito
<ugone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<cristian_c> quando vado a clonarlli ambedue si autoriducono la risolzione
<RazORwinS> si certo :D
<cristian_c> nonostante sia più bassa di qualsiasi delle due
<RazORwinS> ma molti plugin li tengono già belli e registrati quelli ben conosciuti :D
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: hai settato l'area dekstop in amdcccle e riavviato?
<[Enrico]> ora mi spiace ma devo andare a mangiare
<[Enrico]> torno dopo
<RazORwinS> buon appetitoz
<cristian_c> [Enrico], quindi per l'area desktop devo definire un valore diverso da quello della risolzione?
<cristian_c> ok
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: deve essere la somma in entrambe le direzioni
<[Enrico]> delle due risoluzioni
<cristian_c> non mi permette di modificare il valore nell'area desktop
<RazORwinS> ci sono astrofili in questo canale cheusano software astronomico ?
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: non sei root forse
<cristian_c> seleziono quello precedente ma non mi ci fa scrivere
<cristian_c> sì, sono root
<[Enrico]> ora devo proprio scappare
<[Enrico]> bye
<cristian_c> sudo amdcccle
<cristian_c> ok
<RazORwinS> amd rulez
<S1M0N3> Ok sono riuscito a trovare il server freenode xD...Ora devo solo beccare il canale :P:P
<cristian_c> purtroppo non mi permette di scrivere nel campo testo del catalyst control center
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> A proposito, sapete come attivare i gestures del touchpad su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> occore utilizzare un programma di configurazione in particolare?
<cristian_c> *occorre
<fabio65> Ciao, sono Fabio cerco un aiuto per leggere un HardDisk con dei problemi da ubunu, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<dimitri> sera
<dimitri> sono davvero alla frutta una giornata nel tentativo di configurare un canon lbp5100
<dimitri> sono alla fine ma ancora non riesco a stampare
<dimitri> qualcuno mi da una mano ?
<dimitri> le ho provate tutte anche rimettere ubu 10.4
<dimitri> tutte le configurazioni sono ok ma la stampa non parte
<dimitri> come si crea l'utente su
<mk_a> ciao a tutti
<mk_a> è possibile mandare email illimitate tramite il sendmail
<mk_a> ?
<fabio65> ciao, sono fabio65, ho un problema per montare un disco con ubuntu, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<attempt> fabio65 fdisk -l  e metti in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio65> ciao, sì, ma il problema è che mi viene fuori tutto un messaggio che nn capisco
<attempt> il messaggio che dice?
<attempt> copialo in paste.
<fabio65> Mi spiego meglio: ho questo vecchio hardisk dove è montato un sistema win e da cui desidero recuperare delle info.
<fabio65> quando provo ad entrare,  mi dice: Impossibile montare la posizione.
<attempt> mmh.
<attempt> il disco e' collegato come?
<fabio65> Guarda, è partizionato, e la seconda partizione ci entro tranquillo.
<fabio65> poi mi dà tutta una lunga lista di spiegazione, ma in inglese, in sintesi, se ho capito bene, c'è un problema al ntfs
<attempt> sudo fdisk -l in terminale e copia su paste. che ubuntu usi?
<fabio65> un edubuntu un po' vecchio.
<attempt> dammi quel paste.
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> se non vedo l'errore non ti posso aiutare.
<fabio65> ok, ma posso mettertelo qua? è un po' lungo...
<fabio65> aspetta, seguo istruzioni...
<attempt> devi leggere. dai il comando in terminale e lo metti su pastebin. un servizio internet apposta.
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> qui devi mettere solo il link alla pagina.
<fabio65> ha ok...
<fabio65> ecco dove sbagliavo...
<fabio65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665231/
<fabio65> spero di aver fatto corretto, non sono questo gran chè in informatica..
<attempt> hai un dualboot sul pc?
<fabio65> sì
<fabio65> no..
<attempt> cioe' da grub all'avvio puoi avviare win
<fabio65> fermo...
<fabio65> No, faccio partire ubuntu da un disco esterno,
<attempt> ok. ma win da disco interno ti parte?
<fabio65> sul pc c'è la vecchia memoria.
<fabio65> No, ovvio...
<fabio65> dio, era 2 mesi che nn lo accendevo...
<fabio65> ma quando ho provato, messagio di NTLDR mancante.
<fabio65> provato allora da ubuntu per recuperare dati,
<fabio65> ma non viene montato il disco.
<fabio65> di solito me lo leggeva tranquillo
<fabio65> stavolta, no, solo la seconda partizione.
<attempt> dunque. tentiamo un checkdisk da ubuntu. se non risolve devi usare un disco di recupero di win..
<fabio65> Già provato disco di recupero di win, ma nn mi funziona, a riga di comando, seguendo istruzioni, non accetta di copiare i file dal disco in c:
<fabio65> comunque dov'è il chekdisk su ubuntu?
<fabio65> Scusa, ma nn è tantissimo che sono passato ad ubuntu...
<attempt> ntfsfix /dev/sda1  in terminale
<fabio65> ok
<attempt> quando ha finito metti in paste cosa risponde.
<fabio65> ok
<fabio65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665236/
<fabio65> mi sa che serve inserire anche la pass...
<fabio65> come si fa da riga di comando?
<attempt> linux monta partizioni ntfs sane. se  i win no parte per motivi diversi e' un conto. se non parte perche' e' sfasciata la partizione ntfs non la leggi nenache da linux.
<fabio65> azz... e allora, cosa mi resta da fare?
<attempt> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<attempt> ti chiede la pass. mettila anche se non la vedi.
<fabio65> ok
<fabio65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665239/
<fabio65> fatto
<fabio65> ecco quello che dice
<attempt> linux usa un driver per ntfs.  il checkdisk su ntfs e' sempre meglio farlo da win. quindi se linux non riesce a montare la partizione dopo il suo check monti quel disco su un pc con windows come disco secondario e fai il check da windows.
<fabio65> ok, sarà na parola, visto che ho solo un netbook con su win7
<fabio65> intanto grazie. Secondo te, c'è anche un problema hardware o è solo del sistema operativo?
<attempt> ti procuri un case usb per montarci il disco dentro. avvii win e vedi se accede al win su usb. dai il check da win. oppure cerchi un amico che ti monta il disco come secondario. intanto provi a dare questo comando e poi riavvii ubuntu.
<attempt> ma la partizione rovinata e' quella del portatile? e' seven che non parte?
<fabio65> no, è xp che non parte, è una delle due partizioni, quella dove c'era XP
<attempt> quindi questo disco non e' quello del portatile.
<fabio65> abbi pazienza, vediamo se ho capito quello che mi consigli: prendo una chiavetta e monto xp su quella, poi provo a fare il chkdsk dal sistema XP su USB.
<attempt> no
<fabio65> no no, è il disco fisso del computer, che di solito tengo come deposito, tanto è piccolo
<fabio65> allora mi devi rispiegare, scusa....
<attempt> non so se xp gira live da chiavetta usb.
<attempt> hai presente i dischi esterni usb?
<fabio65> nn credo, mai sentito!
<fabio65> sì.
<fabio65> sì, so cosa sono i dischi esterni coll. con usb.
<fabio65> devo montare su quello?
<attempt> esistono anche senza il disco. lo scatolo con il circuito usb. dentro ci metti il disco che ti pare. esistono modelli per dischi eide e sata.
<fabio65> ok
<attempt> ci colleghi dentro il disco rotto.
<fabio65> ok
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<attempt> a quel punto lo colleghi come esterno in qualsiasi pc con usb.  e provi a fare un checkdisk da windows.
<attempt> anche dal tuo portatile.
<fabio65> buona idea.
<fabio65> NN ci avevo pensato, smontare l'hardisk e poi lavorarci da altro win.
<fabio65> Grazie.
<fabio65> proverò.
<fabio65> speriamo bene, mi scoccia, ho diverse cose che volevo tenere passando a ubuntu.
<attempt> se non va' ti copi i dati della partizione buona altrove e quel disco lo riformatti. se non vuoi perdere i dati puoi provare prima il recupero con un programma come photorec. copiando tutta la partizione su un altro hd. ma rinomina tutti i file che riesce a recuperare quindi poi e' un lavoro improbo separare quel che serve da quello che e' da buttare.
<attempt> fabio65 prima di cio' prova a dare questo comando in terminale.
<attempt> sudo touch /forcefsck
<fabio65> quale?
<fabio65> ok
<attempt> dopodiche' riavvii ubuntu. ubuntu al riavvio fara' un checkdisk e magari riesce a recuperare quel disco.
<fabio65> ok
<fabio65> Grazie 1000, speriamo bene...
<attempt> al riavvio vedi se accedi alla partizione. se non accedi salvati via i dati della partizione buona.
<fabio65> bè, quello già fatto, appena ho visto il problema!!!;-)
<jester-> fabio65: sudo mount /dev/sdxx /mnt force
<attempt> esistono suite di recupero dati se anche da win non riesci a fare un checkdisk e poi rimontarlo.
<jester-> xx lettere disco partizionie
<attempt> fabio65: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt force  nel tuo caso e metti  cosa risponde su paste.
<fabio65> ok
<attempt> we jester-
<jester-> attempt: strano che un disco aggiunto sia sda
<fabio65> nn è aggiunto, è quello principale...
<attempt> nel suo caso e' ubuntu quello aggiunto.
<fabio65> esatto, mi piace complicarmi la vita...
<attempt> boota da esterno per ricuperare una delle partizioni del disco principale.
<fabio65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665244/
<jester-> fabio65: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdxx /mnt force
<jester-> fabio65: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdxx /mnt -o force
<fabio65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665249/
<jester-> dipende dalla distro che usi
<attempt> fabio65  sdxx nel tuo caso e' sempre sda1
<jester-> fabio65: prova sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdxx /mnt -o force
<jester-> fabio65: prova sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt -o force
<fabio65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665250/
<jester-> fabio65: prova sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt -o force
<jester-> attempt: il copia incolla è micidiale
<attempt> edubuntu...
<attempt> uname -a     e metti in paste quando puoi.
<fabio65> una versione vecchiotta, da quanto capisco...
<jester-> attempt: sdxx non funza
<jester-> fabio65: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt -o force
<fabio65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665252/
<jester-> fabio65: sa di fs a bottnane veramente
<fabio65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665253/
<fabio65> scusa, ma nn sono molto competente, che significa?
<jester-> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault
<jester-> fabio65: significa che è molto rovvanato o addirittura il disco scrauso
<fabio65> porca zozza....
<attempt> disco sfasciato o filesistem sfasciato (inconsistente). tenta il recupero da win. se non lo legge lui puoi solo riformattarlo nella speranza che il danno non sia hardware.
<fabio65> infatti...
<attempt> !photorec
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'photorec'
<jester->  In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<jester-> then reboot into Windows twice.
<fabio65> ok
<jester-> fabio65: se fai il boot da sda cosa succede
<jester-> cioè boot dal disco scrauso
<fabio65> mi compare la scritta NTLDR mancante
<fabio65> mai vista na roba del genere...
<attempt> se non e' il disco rotto, prova a dare chkdsk /f da windows. poi fai due reboot da windows. per poterlo fare devi mettere il disco come secondario o in scatolo usb esterno.
<fabio65> sì, lo metterò in slave, al limite. Si può fare, no?
<jester-> certo
<fabio65> con gli hardisk montati
<attempt> si
<fabio65> ok
<fabio65> un po' mi spiace finire di chiacchiereare con voi, sto imparando un sacco di cose
<attempt> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<fabio65> bè, nn so se il mio problema avrebbe trovato qualche tentativo di soluzione senza voi...
<fabio65> ok, raga, notte, un grazie di cuore attempt e jester. Siete uno dei motivi per cui sono passato ad Ubuntu..
<attempt> se hai dati sensibili puoi fare una copia integrale dei dati e tentarne il recupero. ci sono programmi apposta. ma di difficile maneggio.
<attempt> notte.
<fabio65> grazie. No, nn sono così sensibili, ormai con win ero abituato ai crash....
<fabio65> di nuovo grazie di tutto, notte!
<lucaangelo343> salve ci sono operatori?
<lucaangelo343> ho un eepc pur avendo una adsl ad 8 mega collegato in wifi non sale piu' di 2 mega
<lucaangelo343> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<lucaangelo343> mi succede sia con ubuntu 10.04 che con xp
<lucaangelo343> c'e' nessuno?
<K99Brain> lucaangelo343, probabile che 2 mega è il massimo per la tua linea
<lucaangelo343> no ho una 8 mega se lo collego via lan tutto bene
<K99Brain> gli 8 mega pubblicizzati si intendono sempre in condizioni perfette di linea, cosa che di solito non è
<K99Brain> via lan è ok?
<lucaangelo343> ti garantisco che collego via lan sale ad 8
<K99Brain> allora è il segnale wifi che è troppo disturbato
<K99Brain> provava cambiare il canale wiki nel router e a cambiargli posizione
<K99Brain> canale wifi*
<lucaangelo343> nemmeno ho provato con vari access point
<lucaangelo343> a me sembra qualche impostazione di risparmio energetico
<lucaangelo343> o qualcosa del genere
<lucaangelo343> anche perche' se mi metto attaccato all antenna sepre 2 mega mi da
<lucaangelo343> qualcuno ha riscontrato questo problema su gli eeepc?
<lucaangelo343> ?
<K99Brain> non è che hai sbagliato qualche impostazione nel router?
<K99Brain> magari una qualche forma di limitazione per ogni utente
<K99Brain> non credo sia colpa dell'eeepc
<K99Brain> per me è sul router che devi guardare
<lucaangelo343> il router va na bomba su altri pc tutto ok
<Alex99> ciao, ho aggiornato dalla 10.10 alla 11.04 ma emule non funziona più. mi aiutate? grazie
<marcuy> Alex99, qualche errore?
<Alex99> no non si apre proprio
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-14
<ichi_> sera a tutti
<ichi_> yvesBsAs, bella!!
<yvesBsAs> ciao ichi_
<ichi_> allora, la chiavetta wifi di cui si discuteva tempo fa son riuscito a farla andare ma nn si collega alle reti protette, ho provato con una mia WPA e nn va, stessa cosa cambiando in WEP, uguale nn si connette e mi chiede sempre la pass
<ichi_> ora volevo provare ad aggiornare il kernel, prima di riformattare tutto e metere qualcos'altro.. nn so un ubuntu nuovo invece del 9.10
<ichi_> volevo chiederti, ho visto che su kernel.org c'è il nuovo kernel 3.0.1... posso metterlo anche su ubuntu 9.10 o mi da problemi?
<yvesBsAs> non andrei su quello, prendi uno di Lucid
<ichi_> ovvero?
<yvesBsAs> 2.32
<ichi_> xkè leggevo che magari prer tappare qualche buco si può mettere un kernel nuovo.. provato col 2.6.32-16-386 ma nn va cmq la chiavetta
<ichi_> ma cosi x curiosità, che te ne intendi, se provo a mettere il 3.0.1 su ubuntu 9.10 cosa succede?
<yvesBsAs> non credo si installi, ma non lo so con certezza
<ichi_> t.t
<ichi_> nel caso si installasse, enn funziona, nn è che devo riformattare ve?
<ichi_> basta che torno sul veccho e bon?
<yvesBsAs> normalmente, ma come faccio a assicurartelo?
<ichi_> nn lo so.. esperienza speravo XD
<yvesBsAs> be, io farei un backup prima :XD
<indy__> ciao a tutti e buona notte
<indy__> vorrei sapere se qualche anima in pena ha voglia di aiutarmi a far andare il wireless su un  amilo xa 1526 con natty 32 bit. Pare che sia necessario caricare il modulo sis136u con ndiswrapper, ma anche se l'ho fatto non ho l'interfaccia wlan0.
<indy__> qualche idea?
<dimitri> salve, quando scompatto un file tar mi copia i file con le date originali ma le directory le fa tutte con la data di oggi come faccio a mantenere le date delle directory ?
<sky|out> .on
<attempt> non credo che sia possibile mantenere la data se la directory e' creata adesso.
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<dimitri> attempt, ci deve essere un modo
<attempt> hai usato unrar?
<attempt> era una cartella con delle sottocartelle nidificate quella che hai scompattato?
<dimitri> attempt, si è una cartella con tante sottocartelle e uso tar non unrar
<dimitri> ma posso anche usare unrar se risolve no prob.
<attempt> no. stavo cercando fra le opzioni del man se c'era qualcosa
<attempt> pare conservi i metadati, ma della dir solo la struttura. richiedi piu' tardi.
<Guest50862> Buongiorno è la 1° volta che entro in quetsa chat
<Guest50862> Ho sempre usato Windows come sistema operativo e mi sono spostato su ubuntu utililizzando la versione 10.04.se ho bisogno di qualche consiglio posoo disturbare qualcuno?grazie
<Guest50862> Buongiorno è la 1° volta che entro in quetsa chat
<bobbybong> ! qualcuno | Guest50862
<ubot-it> Guest50862: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<attempt> benvenuto
<Guest50862> grazie.........per avere risposto, una delle domande che vorrei fare è questa se qualcuno può aiutarmi.Vorrei copiare in i software che ho già installati sul mio notebook su un altro pc in maniera molto veloce.sapete aiutarmi.Grazie....
<attempt> spiegati meglio
<Guest50862> Mi spiego meglio, fare la copia del mio disco con tutti i software che ho già installato sul mio notebook in un altro pc.Evitare di perdere di nuovo molto tempo per installare nuovamente i software .
<Guest50862> Copiare gli stessi Pacchetti che ho nel notebook in un altro pc, eviterei di perdere tempo nel segnarli tutti.un backup per capirci meglio di miei pacchetti installati.Grazie....
<seawolf> Guest50862 usa dpkg --get-selections
<Guest50862> quindi apro il terminale e scrivo dpkg --get-selections ,ho capito bene?
<seawolf> non proprio
<seawolf> credo si possa fare anche tramite interfaccia grafica
<seawolf> almeno in kde è possibile,mi sembra di ricordare che pure synaitc aveva la lista pack installati
<seawolf> il modo più rapido è questo http://paste.kde.org/109393/
<Guest50862> grazie del consiglio provo e vi farò sapere.buona domenica.
<seawolf> a Guest50862 le versioni del os meglio se sono uguali
<Guest50862> grazie
<seawolf> prego
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Alex99> ciao, ho aggiornato dalla 10.10 alla 11.04. ma sia amule che qbitorrent non vanno più.
<jester-> Alex99: prova a rinominare le relative cartelle nascoste nella home e in .config
<Eugenio> buon giorno,  ho installato sul mio netbook acer la 11.04 di ubuntu, perfetta, purtroppo non riesco a creare nuovi utenti
<Eugenio> nel caso specifico, selezionando la voce utenti e gruppi
<Eugenio> non accade niente
<Eugenio> è possibile risolvere il problema? vi ringrazio
<SaaMmY> ragazzi
<SaaMmY> ho un problema con keepvid... quando sta caricando appena incomincia a caricare il java firefox 5 mi crasha
<SaaMmY> mentre su chromium succede che si ferma
<jester-> SaaMmY: sun-java6-plugin isntallato? rimossi eventuali ciofeche icdtea ?
<SaaMmY> ah bene ora controllo
<fifififi> ciao, ho installato ubuntu 11.04 ma non riesco ad impostare la lingua italiana dopo tutti gli aggiornamenti. la lingua risulta installata ma non riesco a selezionarla dal language support. chiaramente ho già provato a riavviare, installare e disintallare e nel forum non ho trovato nessuna soluzione utile (in più unity mi disorienta!) suggerimenti?
<jester-> fifififi: impostazioni di sistema
<fifififi> jester, ecco perchè non lo trovavo, non era installato!
<jester-> fifififi: era installto
<jester-> te lo sei segato
<fifififi> jester devo essere poco sveglia. lo sto scaricando ma ho una connessione piuttosto lenta. proverò da lì, grazie
<jester-> fifififi: ma cosa stai scaricando
<fifififi> jester:  impostazioni di sistema dal software center
<attempt> 0.o
<fifififi> jester: non so come ho fatto a togliere lo stumento delle impostazioni di sistema ma ora che l'ho rimesso funziona tutto, grazie mille
<fifififi> ciao
<SaaMmY> jester- era banalmente come mi hai detto
<SaaMmY> per il java
<SaaMmY> io non ne avevo idea
<jester-> eh
<SaaMmY> grazie molte
<eugenio> buon giorno,  ho installato sul mio netbook acer la 11.04 di ubuntu, perfetta, purtroppo non riesco a creare nuovi utenti
<jester-> eugenio:  come no
<eugenio> nello specifico cliccando sulla voce utenti e gruppi non si apre alcuna finestra
<jester-> eugenio: da qualche parte c'è il cazzillo gestione utenti e gruppi
<jester-> se non vuoi fare da terminale
<eugenio> quindi immagino, ma forse dico una cosa sbagliata, sia un problema dell'apparato grafico di ubuntu
<jester-> eugenio: sudo adduser pirillo
<eugenio> grazie jester
<eugenio> la cosa che mi stupisce è capire perchè debba per forza farlo da riga di comando
<jester-> eugenio:  metti soolo la pass e poi una volta creato devi aggiungerlo ai vari gruppi, im primis al gruppo admin per poter usare sudo con sudo adduser pirillo admin, poi dai il comando groups per vedere i gruppi di default e aggiungerli
<jester-> eugenio: se non cerchi nei menu
<eugenio> nel menu c'è la voce sistema -> utenti e gruppi
<eugenio> ma cliccandoci sopra non appare nessuna finestra
<eugenio> il problema è questo, non tanto la creazione in se dell'utente, che grazie al tuo consiglio ho appena creato
<jester-> eugenio: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eugenio> fatto
<eugenio> sudo apt-get update mi da un errore
<SaaMmY> la soluzione in questo caso è forse la piu banale
<SaaMmY> riavvia e riprova
<jester-> !paste | eugenio fa vedere
<ubot-it> eugenio fa vedere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eugenio> SaaMmY grazie, ovviamente ho già provato ma senza alcun risultato
<eugenio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665692/
<eugenio> jester-: ecco qui :)
<jester-> eugenio: togli i due ppa del menga
<eugenio> jester-:  come?
<SaaMmY> si deve andare in /etc/apt/sources.list
<SaaMmY> con sudo gedit
<eugenio> ok
<SaaMmY> no asp
<SaaMmY> eugenio asp
<jester-> eugenio: apri synaptic / impostazioni / repository / altro software
<eugenio> ora provo
<eugenio> ho ripreso in mano ubuntu dopo tanto tempo e non ricordo pi
<eugenio> molte cose
<jester-> eugenio: li rimuovi e poi ridai il comando
<eugenio> io sono rimasto al vecchio ubuntu
<eugenio> forse alla versione 8.04
<eugenio> ora non si capisce più nulla
<eugenio> non trovo synaptic
<SaaMmY> si chiama gestore pacchetti
<eugenio> rivorrei la vecchia interfaccia, questa è molto affascinante ma poco utile
<jester-> eugenio:  sotf center/modifica/sorgenti
<jester-> eugenio: termina sessione/ metti la pass e poi sulla barra sotto clicca ubuntu e metti classic no effetti
<jester-> o tiri natale con unity
<eugenio> allora, sono entrato in synaptic, ora cosa devo eliminare? chiaramente il grazie, costante, e scontato!
<jester-> eugenio: leggi sopra
<eugenio> perfetto, quel problema pare risolto
<eugenio> jester-: SaaMmY  grazier
<SaaMmY> io non ho fatto niente
<SaaMmY> !grazie | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<eugenio> ora provo ad avviare utenti e gruppi
<eugenio> riavvio e vi aggiorno
<eugenio> eccomi, il problema non è stato risolto. jester- posso chiederti come posso tornare alla vecchia interfaccia di ubuntu? dal login iniziale posso scegliere fra natty2d GNOME e ubuntu ma nessuna è la vecchia interfaccia!
<jester-> eugenio alla finestra di login cambi
<eugenio> si certo, come ho scritto sopra, ho cambiato, ma non c'è differenza, anzi sono differenti ma non sono la vecchia ubuntu con il menu in alto a sinistra
<jester-> eugenio: sei col classic?
<eugenio> classic?
<jester-> eugenio: hai cambiato cosa
<eugenio> quando bisogna effettuare il login c'è la possibilità di scegliere l'interfaccia. Io ho tre possibilità: natty2d, ubuntu e gnome. Le ho provate tutte ma sono uguali, nel senso versioni recenti ma non ubuntu classico.
<eugenio> ho trovato questo http://ziogeek.com/rimuovere-linterfaccia-unity-su-ubuntu-natty-narwhal/
<jester-> eugenio: c'è pure gnome classic senza effetti
<jester-> eugenio: ed è uguale, piu o meno, alle versioni precedenti
<eugenio> nella mia versione non c'è!
<jester-> ha i meniu e basta sfogliarli
<eugenio> esatto
<eugenio> quello che cerco io
<eugenio> ma non c'è
<eugenio> sarà per caso da installare?
<eugenio> nessuno dei problemi è stato risolto, peccato. faccio un' ultima domanda: è possibile effettuare un ripristino del sistema a condizioni precedenti? (un pò come succede con windows)
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<nicotano> salve
<simone> buond'
<simone> ì
<benderglass> Salve, ho seguito questa guida per sistemare plymouth su ubuntu 10.10  ed rimpiazzare l'alternativa testuale con il logo. Purtroppo non funziona, o meglio vedo solo il logo alla chiusura e non all'avvio. Ho installato Burg2 invece che Grub. Inoltre dove nella guida c'è scritto grub io ho messo burg. dove avrò sbagliato? la guida è questa: http://www.pianetatech.it/open-source/how-to/ubuntu-10-10-plymouth-logo-
<benderglass> fix.html
<simone> hai una intel?
<simone> (come scheda video)
<benderglass> simone ATI hd 5750
<simone> potrebbe essere un problema legato alla scheda video..
<benderglass> driver fglrx
<Ab3L> scusate. se ho trovato un bug, che è già stato segnalato su launchpad, come posso fare per far sapere che anch'io ne sono affetto?
<[Enrico]> Ab3L: ti puoi registrare e aggiungere un commento
<Ab3L> [Enrico]: sai anche come posso conoscere la versione kde kubuntu che sto usando?
<Ab3L> sai dove devo guardare per trovare queste info?
<[Enrico]> certo aspetta
<[Enrico]> Ab3L: apri systemsettings (impostazioni di sistema) clicca aiuto -> informazioni su kde, li c'è la versione
<Ab3L> grazie
<[Enrico]> prego
<simone> Ciao a tutti!..Qualcuno di voi (come me) usa ubuntu 10.04?..Vorrei sapere se hanno risolto il bug della gestione energetica che affliggeva il kernel 2.6.32 o se vale la pena fare un avanzamento di versione alla 10.10...La batteria ora dura circa 3 ore (ho un netbook acer aspire d260)
<Cry> Salve a tutti, c'è qualche esperto di conky disposto ad aiutare un neofilo?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Cry
<ubot-it> Cry: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Cry> Vorrei personalizzare la mia scrivania con conky, come posso "attivare" questa applicazione e posizionare i vari simil-widget sul desktop?
<nicotano> Cry,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Conky
<freefly> Ciao, più per curiosità che per altro: mi sono accorto che nella 11.04 Firefox è in inglese e bisogna installare il pacchetto firefox-locate-it per averlo in italiano. È un piccolo bug o c'è un motivo?
<enzotib> freefly: a me è sempre stato in italiano
<freefly> bo? L'ho installato su 2 o 3 PC ultimamente e mi ha fatto questo giochino... chissà??
<cristian_c> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> anch'io non riesco a far funzionare bene il dual monitor
<cristian_c> riassunto delle puntate precedenti
<cristian_c> 1) Ho una scheda Ati HD 5470 che utilizza driver fglrx, montata su notebook con schermo 15.6" e risoluzione 1366x768 60 Hz, collegata a monitor esterno 17" e risoluzione consigliata di 1440x900 60 Hz
<cristian_c> collegata tramite cavo a 15 pin
<cristian_c> 2) Come prima cosa vado a settare le impostazioni del monitor in Sistema->Preferenze->Monitor
<cristian_c> smanetto un bel po' ma non c'è verso di far venire fuori una risoluzione che non sia sballata
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: devi settare l'area desktop in amdcccle
<cristian_c> quando clono gli schermi la risoluzione di entrambi si abbassa sotto quella che utilizzano abitualmente
<cristian_c> [Enrico], ho provato ma non me lo permetteva
<[Enrico]> devi settarla abbastanza grande, generalmente la somma delle risoluzioni in entrambe le direzioni
<cristian_c> non mi permetteva di scrivere
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: allora hai sbagliato qualche altro settaggio
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<cristian_c> mi permette di selezionare quel campo (e quindi copiare la stringa), ma non di modificarlo (infatti non era presente il cursore)
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: io la posso modificare
<cristian_c> non so il motivo
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: non è che hai abilitato xinerama?
<cristian_c> forse non era in modalità clonazione
<cristian_c> xinerama è disattivato
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: a no spe. hai ragione non la fa modificare, poco male. vai a modificarla in xorg.conf
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: ero convinto che la facesse modificare da li. oh beh in xorg.conf devi trovare una riga "Virtual   3286 3286" e ci metti i valori corretti
<cristian_c> [Enrico], io avevo provato Big Desktop, ma mi dava errore
<[Enrico]> io ho 3286 perché ho uno schermo 1366 x 768 e uno 1920 x 1080
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: multidesktop semmai
<[Enrico]> cioè desktop schermo multiplo
<cristian_c> è scritto sul wiki
<cristian_c> comunque è la somma soltanto della prima
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: c'è anche un'altra possibilitò a dire il vero: il tuo secondo schermo non riporta correttamente la sua definizione -> il driver non te la lascia scegliere
<cristian_c> 1366+1920 = 3286
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: si, la più grossa
<[Enrico]> così son sicuro di starci dentro
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: e mi raccomando NON abilitare xinerama
<[Enrico]> randr (il default) è mille volte meglio
<cristian_c> ok, ma non si dovrebbe fare anche la somma di 768+1080
<cristian_c> ?
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: se vuoi, tuttavia a me non funzionava e allora ho messo in entrambi i valori con 3286, in questo modo funziona e ho capito il motivo
<cristian_c> e qual'è? :D
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: tu puoi anche ruotare gli schermi, quindi ci devono stare anche in verticale per intenderci
<cristian_c> no credo di poter ruotare gli schermi? Xd
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: si certo li puoi ruotare se vuoi
<cristian_c> *ruotare gli schermi!
<cristian_c> a che serve?
<cristian_c> :)
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: così puoi usare i monitor in verticale. ovviamente non è una cosa comune ma alcuni lo fanno, per avere il lato lungo in verticale
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: sostanzialmente serve ai videogiocatori incalliti
<cristian_c> il mio monitor non supporta questa possibilità :(
<[Enrico]> o ai designer
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: ma randr si
<cristian_c> ok
<[Enrico]> quindi devi selezionare una dimensione virtuale abbastanza grande da permettere questo settaggio anche se non lo usi
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: la riga Virtual dovrebbe stare nella sezione screen in xorg.conf
<[Enrico]> dovrebbe averla creata fglrx
<[Enrico]> cambiala con i valori corretti e riavvia
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok, controllo subito
<cristian_c> intanto posto anche l'errore che mi da la guida di big desktop
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> [Enrico], http://paste.ubuntu.com/665869/
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: non mi suona bene. fammi il paste di /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ho controllato l'xorg.conf
<cristian_c> amdcccle lo ha modificato
<cristian_c> ti pasto anche quello
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: e per inciso --overlay-type=Xv non è un'opzione valida. può essere o opengl o disabilitato. ti consiglio vivamente di non specificare quell'opzione e lasciare il default
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: non mi serve il tuo xorg.conf tranquillo
<[Enrico]> pasta il log
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: e ancora un'altro inciso, ogni volta che usi aticonfig --initial xorg.conf viene rigenerato da zero di norma, quindi perdi tutte le modifiche
<cristian_c> quel comando lo specifica il wiki quando dice: Abilitare i driver digitando il seguente comando all'interno di una finestra di terminale:
<cristian_c> in Configurazione con aticonfig
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: mi sa che quella guida è molto malfatta
<cristian_c> trovo subito Xorg.0.log
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DoppioMonitor/BigDesktop
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: non mi piace per niente a essere sincero
<[Enrico]> io ho fatto in un modo completamente diverso (con amdcccle appunto), molto più semplice e ha sempre funzionato
<cristian_c> ho trovato il file di log, ora lo pasto
<cristian_c> però prima avverto che in questa sessione ancora non ho utlizzato il doppio monitor
<cristian_c> quindi potrebbe essere inutile
<cristian_c> *utlizzato
<cristian_c> **utilizzato
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: non ti ho chiesto il log per via del doppio monitor, ma per quell'errore che ti da aticonfig
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora va benissimo
<cristian_c> lo pasto subito
<[Enrico]> [sinceramente penso che sia semplicemente perché quell'opzione non è valida, ma meglio controllare]
<cristian_c> [Enrico], http://paste.ubuntu.com/665874/
<cristian_c> fatto
<dilgabry> ciao! c'è qualcuno online?
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: tutto ok. procedi pure con la modifica ad xorg.conf e riavvia
<dilgabry> avrei una domanda da fare che nessuno sa rispondere!
<dilgabry> io provo a scrivere...spero di riuscire anch io ad usare Ubuntu...non vedo l'ora
<cristian_c> [Enrico], non c'è nessun EE in quell'Xorg.0.log
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: non stavo cercando gli EE a dire il vero
<[Enrico]> ho solo controllato che la tua versione di libglx fosse corretta
<cristian_c> ok
<[Enrico]> visto che aticonfig se ne lamentava
<dilgabry> semplice: il mio PC continua a frizzarsi.... sia durante l'installazione che poi installato
<dilgabry> impossibile da usare
<dilgabry> ho provato a rifare il cd
<[Enrico]> ma probabilmente l'errore non è corretto, semplicemente l'opzione non valida lo confonde e da un errore errato (Scusa il gioco di parole)
<dilgabry> usare diverse versioni
<dilgabry> usare wubi
<dilgabry> nulla
<dilgabry> anche disabilitare LAN e RAID
<[Enrico]> dilgabry: quanto è vecchio il tuo pc? quanta memoria ram hai?
<dilgabry> usare Hdd nuovo
<cristian_c> [Enrico], ora cerco l'xorg.conf
<dilgabry> è nuovo!... 3ghz 2 gb RAM 400
<dilgabry> 64 bit
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: è in /etc/X11
<[Enrico]> dilgabry: ram 400? non suona come nuova. in ogni caso ti consiglio di fare un memtest
<dilgabry> ho fatto anche il test alle RAM e lhdd
<dilgabry> si scusa 667... cmq fatto tutto ok
<dilgabry> con windows va benissimo!
<[Enrico]> dilgabry: quando inserisci il cd di ubuntu invece che scegliere la voce dell'installazione dal menu scegli il memtest. dura tra i 30 e i 60 minuti, se non vengono fuori errori la ram è ok, se vengono fuori errori fattela cambiare
<dilgabry> controllato prorpio così
<cristian_c> [Enrico], non c'è la riga virtual in xorg.conf :(
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: inserisci il secondo schermo, avvia amdcccle e setta il multidesktop con due schermi, vedrai che dopo compare la riga virtual :)
<cristian_c> ok
<dilgabry> è una cosa strana la mia... ho smontato e rimontato e girato forum ma non capisco
<dilgabry> ora sto masterizzando la 64 bit
<dilgabry> ho aggiornato anche il BIOS
<[Enrico]> dilgabry: se si freeza durante l'installazione..... come fai ad usarlo installato? nel senso dici che anche dopo che l'hai installato si freeza, ma se si è freezato durante l'installazione mi pare proprio normale che non vada, visto che l'installazione non è finita
<dilgabry> ho fato scandisk
<dilgabry> all'inizio in effetti non mi faceva proprio completare l'installazione...poi aggiornando il BIOS e stancando tutti gli HDD tranne uno nuovo pulito...sono riuscito ad installarlo...
<dilgabry> però si frizza lo stesso poi usandolo
<dilgabry> a random
<dilgabry> potrebbe essere la scheda video?
<[Enrico]> potrebbe essere uno degli hd danneggiato allora. oppure un cavo degli hd danneggiato
<[Enrico]> dilgabry: potrebbe essere qualunque cosa detta così
<cristian_c> collegati, ora riavvio
<dilgabry> come posso essere più preciso...
<dilgabry> non so nemmeno come fare a capire...se hai un suggerimento... io provo a fare quello che mi dici
<dilgabry> se devo lasciar perdere dimmelo e uso windows... non so....almeno a saperlo però! grazie
<cristian_c> ho riavviato, lanciato sudo amdcccle ed essendo già clonati gli schermi ho controllato l'xorg.conf
<cristian_c> ma la riga Vrtual non è presente
<cristian_c> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> *Virtual
<cristian_c> non è comparsa dopo il riavvio :(
<cristian_c> mi sembra tutto strano
<dilgabry> qui non risponde nessuno
<dilgabry> si decanta tanto questa fantastica comunità ma sul forum c'è solo 1 che risponde e neanke lui sa niente...qui peggio che mai....bohh
<dilgabry> oooooooohhh c'è nessunoooooo??
<cristian_c> dilgabry, beh, che non risponde nessuno nel forum non è vero, fine OT
<dilgabry> si è vero mi sono sbagliato...volevo dire lunchpad...ora provo con il forum
<nuccio> salve ci sono operatori
<nuccio> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<nuccio> quando si avvia ubuntu 11.04 compaiono delle linee sullo schermo
<nuccio> credo sia un problema di frequenza
<nuccio> su pc desktop
<dilgabry> nuccio....io non capisco nulla du Ubuntu e aspetto anch io una risposta...ma da come racconti sembra di si
<cristian_c> nuccio, lspci | grep VGA
<cristian_c> è un comando
<cristian_c> dilgabry, qual'è il problema?
<nuccio> nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7500 LE] (rev a1)
<dilgabry> grazie cristian... mi si blocca di continuo e rimane frizzato
<dilgabry> ho provato a fare il mem test, rifare il cd, usare wubi
<dilgabry> togliere tutti gli hdd
<nuccio> cristian all'avvio escono delle linee verticali
<dilgabry> disattivare LAN e RAId
<cristian_c> dilgabry, insomma il sistema non si è installato bene, giusto?
<dilgabry> ora sto riprovando la vers 64 in live
<dilgabry> vediamo se si blocca
<dilgabry> si alla fine ero anche riuscito e anche aggiornato
<nuccio> cristian ora che faccio?
<cristian_c> dilgabry, oppure già si blocca in live?
<dilgabry> ma a random si bloccava
<dilgabry> si già in live
<dilgabry> ora lo sto provando in diretta con te in live
<dilgabry> è partito
<cristian_c> nuccio, è nuovo questo problema? Prima andava bene?
<dilgabry> provo a girare un po'
<dilgabry> kakkio ke bello ke è!
<nuccio> ogni volta che installo ubuntu me lo fa
<dilgabry> :-)
<nuccio> si prima tutto ok
<cristian_c> dilgabry, non ho capito, ma eri riuscito a installarla con successo?
<dilgabry> si
<cristian_c> nuccio, è successo qualcosa di strano nel frattempo?
<nuccio> credo che sia un problema di frequenza video troppo alta
<dilgabry> in un HDD vuoto con tutto scollegato...ma si freezava lo stesso dopo qualche minut
<cristian_c> nuccio, quindi è accaduto improvvisamente senza fare nulla?
<cristian_c> dilgabry, da quando è iniziato il problema?
<nuccio> si con la versione vecchia di ubuntu all avvio schermata nera dove usciva nome utente e password pero' poi andava
<dilgabry> da subito...però pensavo fosse il cd martirizzato male
<nuccio> cristian ho appena installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> nuccio, e come facevi a fare il login con la schermata nera?
<dilgabry> allora ho provato con l'utility wubi
<nuccio> nemmeno da 2 minuti
<dilgabry> ma era lo stesso
<dilgabry> per adesso non si è ancora bloccato...
<cristian_c> dilgabry, quindi in live andava bene, ma appena installata ha dato immediatamente problemi?
<nuccio> cristian nella versione che avevo prima poi andava in automatico
<cybercrasher> ciao a tutti, devo creare un eseguibile di boot per lanciare 3 comandi di seguito.. avevo pensato ad un file sh da mettere in init.d contenente: "com1 && com2 && com3".. chi mi aiuta?
<nuccio> e mi portava nella schermata a colori utente e password
<dilgabry> no anche in live data problemi... ora lo sto testando in live 64 bit martirizzato pianissimo...
<cristian_c> nuccio, ok, che versione utilizzavi prima e quale hai installato adesso?
<nuccio> 10.04
<nuccio> ora ho la 11.04
<nuccio> subito dopo il primo riavvio ha dato problemi
<cristian_c> nuccio, ah , quindi la schermata nera c'era prima di arrivare alla schermata di login, giusto?
<nuccio> si
<cristian_c> dilgabry, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<dilgabry> cristian sembra andare....
<dilgabry> si
<dilgabry> cosa dici faccio installa direttamente dal live
<dilgabry> o riavvio?
<cristian_c> nuccio, suppongo che hai installato da cd, da quello che leggo
<nuccio> da usb
<nuccio> l'altra volta da cd
<cristian_c> dilgabry, io proverei prima a controllare l'hash
<nuccio> stesso problema
<cristian_c> nuccio, da usb la cosa può essere più problematica in certi casi
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<nuccio> credo sia problema di frequenza all'avvio me l'ha fatto anche un altro pc
<nuccio> poi ho risolto tramite un operatore 6 mesi fa
<cristian_c> nuccio, puoi controllare nelle preferenze del monitor se pensi che sia questo il motivo
<cristian_c> controlla
<dilgabry> ok
<dilgabry> mi ricordi dove trovo l'hash?
<nuccio> risoluzione
<cristian_c> dilgabry, guarda sul wiki
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<dilgabry> ok grazie
<nuccio> risoluzione 1440*900
<nuccio> frequenza 50
<nuccio> ho un monitor acer
<cristian_c> come il mio monitor esterno :'(
<cristian_c> dico la risoluzione :)
<nuccio> quindi?
<dilgabry> ok lo faccio subito come guida su macosx
<cristian_c> dilgabry, si può fare sia su cd che direttamente sulla iso, ma il cd è occupato a quanto pare :D
<cristian_c> nuccio, controlla che sia quella consigliata dal produttore del monitor
<nuccio> frequenza o risoluzione?
<cristian_c> tu hai parlato di problemi di frequenza
<nuccio> cristian il tecnico 6 te
<cristian_c> io non sono un tecnico Xd
<nuccio> ci sono altri operatoti?
<cristian_c> hai parlato di possibile problema di frequenza, per escludere che sia quello il problema controlla se la frequenza corrisponde
<cristian_c> non so quanti tecnici ci siano in questo canale, magari appassionati
<nuccio> si corrisponde
<cristian_c> e poi nessuno viene pagato :D
<dilgabry> ma devo confrontare i dati a mano?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c>  visivamente
<cristian_c> dilgabry, vai sul sito di ubuntu o sul wiki e prendi nota dell'hash previsto per la tua particolare iso
<cristian_c> e lo confronti invece con quello che ricavi con md5
<cristian_c> dalla iso scaricata o dal cd
<cristian_c> se sono identici allora la iso è stata scaricata o masterizzata correttamente
<cristian_c> e quindi installabile senza rischi
<dilgabry> ok il problemi che Lion non fa questo controllo :-(
<cristian_c> sì, ma il checksum su Mac Os X lo fa
<cristian_c> MD5SUM su Mac OS X
<dilgabry> dice checksum CRC-32 e non md5
<cristian_c> c'è il paragrafo apposta nella guida che ti ho linkato
<dilgabry> si si l'o seguito alla lettera ma è diverso...
<cristian_c> spiegami tutti i passi hce hai compiuto
<cristian_c> *che
<dilgabry> kakkio
<dilgabry> ok
<dilgabry> allora...utility disco
<dilgabry> seleziono l'immagine (ubuntu)
<dilgabry> vado su immagini>checksun
<dilgabry> e li non c'è MD5
<dilgabry> :-(
<dilgabry> c'è il CRC-32
<dilgabry> faccio partire windows se è molto importante...cmq l'ho scaricato da Ubuntu
<cristian_c> dilgabry, probabilmente anche se è un diverso algoritmo, il risultato sarà lo stesso del md5
<cristian_c> controlla se gli hash corrispondono
<dilgabry> no da un risultato completamente diverso
<dilgabry> ora faccio la prova da win
<dilgabry> se è tutto ok come procedo? devo fare scegliere qualche opzione particolare?ù
<cristian_c> dilgabry, se è tutto ok puoi masterizzare (a bassa velocità)
<dilgabry> ok..
<cristian_c> intanto per curiosità sto guardando se è possibile convertire crc32 in md5
<cybercrasher> qualcuno mi aiuta con la configurazione del wifi?
<dilgabry> ok ;-)
<cybercrasher> qualcuno mi aiuta a configurare il wifi?
<cristian_c> dilgabry, sei riuscito a controlare l'hash con windows?
<cristian_c> *controllare
<dilgabry> quasi...scusa l'attesa
<dilgabry> ho la chiavetta un po' lenta
<cristian_c> cybercrasher, lspci | grep Network
<cybercrasher> ok
<cristian_c> dilgabry, intanto ho trovato un sito utile di conversioni, ma non fa una conversione diretta
<dilgabry> ah bene
<dilgabry> mi dai li link?
<cristian_c> non mi aspettavo questa cosa, sarebbe il caso di contattare il gruppo documentazione
<cybercrasher> cristian_c, trova una Atheros AR5001
<dilgabry> qui sto correndo cm un matto ma
<cristian_c> http://www.usefulconversions.co.uk/
<cybercrasher> che appunto è la mia scheda wifi integrata
<dilgabry> mi sa che la verifica con win non riesco a farla xkè serve una connessione internet
<cristian_c> cybercrasher, posta l'output
<cristian_c> dilgabry, su lion invece sì?
<dilgabry> si
<cristian_c> mac batte win 1-0
<cybercrasher> 0200.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communication Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<dilgabry> ;-)
<cristian_c> dilgabry, dove l'hai scaricata la iso?
<dilgabry> sul mac
<bobbybong> !wifi | cybercrasher,
<ubot-it> cybercrasher,: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<cristian_c> dilgabry, quindi hai detto che la live non ti parte
<dilgabry> si ora stava andando senza bloccarsi
<cristian_c> beh, allora fai partire la live e controlli l'md5 da lì cercando nella partizione di lion
<cristian_c> *cercando la iso nella partizione di lion
<dilgabry> mmh... non ho capito bene..faccio partire il cd in live e poi?
<cybercrasher> bobbybong, è inutile che mi dai un link perchè il problema non lo risolviamo girandolo
<cybercrasher> mi piacerebbe se qualcuno concretamente mi potesse aiutare
<cybercrasher> se non si è in grado non rispondete almeno
<cybercrasher> altrimenti non si fa nessuna assistenza
<bobbybong> leggi per sapere cosa devi fare cybercrasher
<cybercrasher> qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore?
<bobbybong> leggi le wiki cybercrasher
<bobbybong> se non capisci qualcosa ti aiutiamo
<cybercrasher> il mio sistema riconosce il modello
<cybercrasher> e suppongo che il driver già funzioni
<cybercrasher> perchè ho trovato un forum
<cristian_c> dilgabry, beh, lo fai partire e una volta sul desktop cerchi la partizione di lion
<cybercrasher> che parlava di 3 comandi da lanciare da terminale.. ed effettivamente funziona lanciando quei comandi
<cybercrasher> quindi non voglio installare driver windows o impasticciare cose varie
<cybercrasher> voglio solo impostare l'automazione di questi 3 comandi
<cristian_c> cybercrasher, ma se dici che i comandi funzionano perché ti serve risolver il problema del wifi ? :O
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> ho capito
<cristian_c> quindi ad ogni riavvio si perde la funzionalità wireless?
<dilgabry> ho trovato un programmino
<cristian_c> ?
<cybercrasher> esatto
<cybercrasher> su ifconfig non vedo la rete
<cybercrasher> poi eseguendo i comandi appare la voce wlan0 su ifconfig
<nuccio> salve
<nuccio> ci sono operatori?
<nuccio> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | nuccio
<ubot-it> nuccio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nuccio> cristian il problema continua
<dilgabry> ok ce l'ho fatta
<cristian_c> cybercrasher, occorrebbe capire dove hai visto questi comandi
<cybercrasher> sul forum ubuntu
<cristian_c> dilgabry, la partizione di lion è montata?
<cristian_c> cybercrasher, ok, link?
<nuccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665912/
<nuccio> cristian ecco
<dilgabry> no l'ho fatto con un programmino
<dilgabry> tutto ok
<dilgabry> md5 ok
<cristian_c> nuccio, ci credo non hai risolto, sostanzialmente non hai modificato niente :D
<cristian_c> ora guardo il paste
<nuccio> all avvio di ubuntu compaiono linee verticali
<cristian_c> dilgabry, quindi puoi provare a installare
<dilgabry> ookey
<dilgabry> vediamo che succede!
<cristian_c> dilgabry, mi raccomando nel partizionamento
<dilgabry> io ho già una partizione libera
<cristian_c> dilgabry, segui anche il wiki
<cristian_c> beh, la formatti in ext4
<cristian_c> crei anche la swap
<dilgabry> cosa cosa??
<cristian_c> la partizione di swap
<cristian_c> se
<dilgabry> allora facciamo così... :-)....
<cristian_c> se vuoi crei anche una partizione /home per i tuoi dati
<dilgabry> devo fare qualcosa prima di far partire l'installazione?
<cristian_c> il partizionamento lo puoi effettuare durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> quanto spazio libero hai sul disco?
<dilgabry> ok ma è già pronto... di 90 gb
<dilgabry> ma vorrei fare meno...
<cristian_c> è una partizione o è spazio libero?
<dilgabry> cd partito..
<dilgabry> è una partizione
<cristian_c> formattata in...
<dilgabry> scritta ubuntu...
<cristian_c> nuccio, hai lanciato il comando xrandr?
<nuccio> si
<cristian_c> dilgabry, quanta ram hai (domanda stupida)?
<dilgabry> 2gb
<cristian_c> uhm
<dilgabry> volevi dividirmele?
<cristian_c> beh, fai una swap di 2-3 gb
<dilgabry> tanto poi uso solo ububntu
<cristian_c> dipende da quello che vuoi fare
<cristian_c> però sarebbe bene sapere com'è formattata adesso
<cristian_c> nuccio, vado a recuperare il tuo modello di scheda video
<cristian_c> nuccio, ovviamente la risoluzione va bene?
<nuccio> si
<dilgabry> mmh...swap e xt4 sono cose mai sentite...meno male che c6 te va!
<cristian_c> non è difficile
<cristian_c> ext4 è un formato di partizione
<dilgabry> ok... prima schermata...speriamo non si blocchi...
<cristian_c> quelle di ubuntu sono in ext4
<cristian_c> quelle di windows normalmente sono in ntfs
<dilgabry> però da win non posso scriverci vero?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<cristian_c> poi le pennette usb e le altre memorie sono generalmente formattate in fat32
<dilgabry> se lo faccio partire da win posso scrivere nella partizione di ubuntu in ext4?
<cristian_c> da ubuntu si può accedere alla partizione di win tranquillamente
<dilgabry> si ok...ma viceversa no vero?
<cristian_c> mentre da win accedere alla partizione root di ubuntu è più difficile
<dilgabry> ah ok
<dilgabry> ok
<dilgabry> sono al momento dell'install
<cristian_c> ma se si fa una partizione condivisa, non c'è problema, magari in fat32
<dilgabry> scelgo altro vero?
<dilgabry> perché a fianco a win me lo installa nella stessa partizione
<cristian_c> sul wiki ci sono tutti gli screenshot passo passo
<dilgabry> e io invece lo voglio su un altra
<cristian_c> dovrei andare a vederli
<cristian_c> dipende dagli usi e dai gusti il partzionamento
<cristian_c> la /home separata (sempre in ext4) permette di formattare ubuntu senza cancellare i dati della tua home
<dilgabry> kakkio ora come faccio a spiegarti cosa vedo...
<cristian_c> e qunado reinstalli ubuntu i documenti della home di ubuntu sono sempre al loro posto
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dilgabry> è un casino questa parte
<cristian_c> non è difficile
<cristian_c> l'installazione alternate è più complicata
<cristian_c> nuccio, sto cercando
<dilgabry> grazie x la guida
<dilgabry> fa confondere sto /dev/sdc1
<dilgabry> una volta scelta la partizione...devo cliccare su modifica e formattare in ext4 giusto?
<cristian_c> nuccio, questo problema te lo dava in live?
<dilgabry> poi sotto c'è device for boot loader installation
<dilgabry> seleziono lo stesso?
<cristian_c> è uscito
<cristian_c> aspetta che penso una ttimo
<cristian_c> dilgabry, utilizza il partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> io faccio sempre così
<dilgabry> cioè?
<cristian_c> utilizzi windows vista
<cristian_c> ?
<dilgabry> xp
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> vedi l'immagine con ivari colori delle partizioni simile a quella dello screenshot?
<dilgabry> ecco mi si è bloccato!!
<dilgabry> :-( ... nooo
<dilgabry> ma ke kakkiooooo
<cristian_c> dilgabry, potrebbe essere necessario scegliere l'opzione 'Specifica manualmente le partizioni (avanzato)
<dilgabry> no ma non ho scelto niente
<cristian_c> dilgabry, puoi far partire la live in modalità grafica sicura?
<dilgabry> ora posso solo spegenre
<cristian_c> in mod che non avvengano feeeze
<cristian_c> infatti lo dico per questo
<dilgabry> come faccio per fare in modalità graf sicura?
<cristian_c> a questo invece che l'opzione live, quando fai partire il cd scegli soltanto installazione
<cristian_c> c'è l'opzione nel menù del cd
<dilgabry> ah si ok
<cristian_c> quando avvii con il cd dentro il lettore
<dilgabry> premendo F6
<cristian_c> praticamente quando fai il boot da cd e appare il logo si ubuntu con le varie opzioni
<dilgabry> ok però x quanto riguarda la partizione
<cristian_c> *logo di
<dilgabry> cosa volevi dirmi?
<cristian_c> invece che Prova Ubuntu devi scegliere Installa Ubuntu
<dilgabry> ok
<cristian_c> e se c'è l'opzione con modalità sicura ancora meglio
<cristian_c> così è più facile che non si blocchi di quanto può verificarsi in live
<cristian_c> non so se è un problema della scheda video
<dilgabry> si ma mi sa ke l'ho già fatto e si è bloccato..
<cristian_c> quindi tisi blocca anche senza caricare il sistema?
<cristian_c> cioè senza desktop completo
<dilgabry> si... a caso
<dilgabry> dipende
<dilgabry> a volte mentre copia i dati d'installazione
<dilgabry> a volte mentre controlla l'hardware
<cristian_c> quindi è successo in tutti e due
<dilgabry> e a volte a fine instalazione
<dilgabry> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> e come hai fatto dopo?
<cristian_c> hai dovuto brasare la partizione monca di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> (inoltre hai masterizzato il cd a bassa velocità?)
<dilgabry> si ho martirizzato 2000 cd
<cristian_c> suppongo che hai tutti i requisiti minimi hardware per ubuntu (processore, ram e spazio disco minimi)
<dilgabry> mi conveniva comp rare seven... ahahha
<cristian_c> eh ma le iso dei sistemi operativi sono una cosa diversa :D
<cristian_c> quando li masterizzi occorre fare a bassa velocità, con un buon software e senza altre applicazioni aperte
<dilgabry> il problema è che non si capisce...ora provo l'opzione ke mi hai detto
<dilgabry> fatto così
<dilgabry> con verifica dati
<cristian_c> però non mi hai detto come facevi quando le installazioni finivano male
<dilgabry> ma cmq ho provato anche a usare wubi ke lo fa sul disco
<dilgabry> ed è lo stesso
<cristian_c> lascia perdere wubi, ancora peggio
<dilgabry> ah bene
<cristian_c> beh, comunque a me soltanto in casi particolari le installazioni sono andate male
<dilgabry> :-( vediamo adesso
<dilgabry> il mio è un PC normalissimo
<cristian_c> ancora non hai risposto alla mia domanda
<cristian_c> ^_^
<dilgabry> ke nervi
<dilgabry> cosa ne pensi di quei parametri apt=off e altri
<cristian_c> ci ho smanettato quando non mi partiva la live usb, ma non cambiano più di tanto
<cristian_c> sembra che tu voglia tenere segreto quello che ti ho chiesto
<cristian_c> in questo modo è difficile aiutarti
<dilgabry> no scusa....cosa mi hai chiesto?
<dilgabry> ah ah ..figurati!
<cristian_c> che cosa accadeva quando le installazioni finivano male
<cristian_c> brasavi le partizioni con ubuntu monco?
<dilgabry> si frizzava... sempre uguale...e io spegnevo
<cristian_c> sì, ma poi cosa facevi, lasciavi la partizione marcia? :D
<dilgabry> aah
<cristian_c> o ci reinstallavi ubuntu di nuovo?
<dilgabry> emh... forse le prime volte si...
<dilgabry> poi adesso ho formattato
<dilgabry> ora riformatto...
<cristian_c> forse dovresti effettuare un controllo su quei settori del disco
<cristian_c> può darsi che si siano accidentalmente danneggiati
<cristian_c> e vadano riparati
<cristian_c> ci sono dei software
<cristian_c> mi ricordo che lo fa direttamente anche gparted
<dilgabry> scandisk l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> puoi controllare la partizione direttamente dalla live
<dilgabry> cavolo non mi ha chiesto le opzioni
<cristian_c> ok, ma io mi fido più d gparted :P
<cristian_c> *di
<dilgabry> lo scaricherò allora
<cristian_c> no, che scaricare?
<cristian_c> è già presente nella live
<cristian_c> :D
<dilgabry> aah..
<cristian_c> eh, fai partire la live e fai subito un controllo sulla partizione
<dilgabry> ora mi dice... non è stato definito alcun file system di root.
<cristian_c> dove?
<dilgabry> correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento
<cristian_c> bene
<dilgabry> nella tabella delle partizioni
<dimitri> sera
<cristian_c> uhm ,immagino hai una grafica anni 80'
<dimitri> piccola domanda come si fa a scompattare un file tar con directory e mantenere la data delle dir che contiene ?
<cristian_c> la data?
<dimitri> si la data quando scompatto le dir prendono la data di quando scompatti e non la data originale della dir
<dilgabry> anni 80ù?
<cristian_c> dilgabry, non ho ben chiaro cosa accade sul tuo schermo, aspetta
<dilgabry> tanto si è ribloccato... :-(
<cristian_c> dilgabry, hai una grafica di questo tipo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale ?
<cristian_c> dilgabry, devi fare in modo che non si blocchi finché non riesci a controllare il disco con gparted
<dilgabry> ah ok...
<dilgabry> ora sono li cmq
<dilgabry> faccio controlla difetti sul disco?
<cristian_c> non ho capito bene comunque cosa può essere successo con tutti i tentativi di installazione che hai fatto
<cristian_c> probabilmente si è sminchiato qualcosa
<cristian_c> sì, certo
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere più rapido di un memtest XD
<dilgabry> quindi faccio controlla difetti sul disco?
<cristian_c> dimitri, non so se si possa fare
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> se c'è qualche errore te lo dirà
<cristian_c> dilgabry, comunque ho visto nello screenshot che c'è anche l'opzione Ripristian un sistema danneggiato
<cristian_c> allle brutte potresti usare anche quella
<cristian_c> alla fine
<dilgabry> no human RCE decoding errore hardware CPU e poi è sparito
<dilgabry> boh
<dilgabry> ora sta facendo il test
<cristian_c> o altrimenti c'è sempre l'installazione alternate
<dilgabry> cos è alternate?
<cristian_c> che quella fila sempre liscia anche su hardware in difficoltà
<cristian_c> è un metodo d'installazione
<dilgabry> ah ma controllo disco controlla il cd
<dilgabry> non l'hdd
<cristian_c> invece della iso desktop si scarica la iso alternate
<cristian_c> va beh, anche un controllo sul cd non fa male
<cristian_c> uno più, uno meno :D
<dilgabry> :-S
<cristian_c> in relatà tutte e due le iso contengono lo stesso ubuntu ma cambia il metodo di installazione
<cristian_c> *realtà
<dilgabry> proverò anche quella mi sa
<cristian_c> nella iso alternate non c'è la live, si installa e basta con quella grafica un po' bruttina nell'installazione, e lì si deve stare più attenti nell'installazione passo passo
<cristian_c> comunque per fortuna c'è il wiki
<dilgabry> ah si..risolve tutto!!...aha haha ah
<dilgabry> test ok
<dilgabry> come lo lancio il test del hdd?
<cristian_c> dilgabry, è un controllo molto semplice e ti permette di riparare gli errori nonché formattare come si deve
<dilgabry> perfetto
<dilgabry> come faccio
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: allora hai risolto?
<cristian_c> dilgabry, devi entrare nella live e lanciare gparted sperando che non si blocchi prima
<dilgabry> ok :-S
<cristian_c> [Enrico], purtroppo nell'xorg.conf non c'era quella riga che dicevi
<cristian_c> parlo di Virtual
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: poco male aggiungila tu. ti incollo la mia sezione, puoi prendere spunto da quella
<cristian_c> gparted è un'interfaccia grafica che si lancià dal menù System
<cristian_c> [Enrico], ok, pasta
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/458338/ nota bene aticonfig-Screen[0]-0 è il nome del mio schermo definito in una sezione precedente, devi usare il tuo
<[Enrico]> altrimenti non funziona ovviamente
<cristian_c> cerco l'xorg.conf
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: cmq è strano, io non ho dovuto farlo a mano. La prima volta che ho usato amdcccle il secondo monitor non aveva la definizione corretta, ma dopo il riavvio ho potuto scegliere quella giusta
<[Enrico]> e mi ha messo lui la riga Virtual in xorg.conf
<cristian_c> ho trovato la sezione Screen
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: ottimo, se non c'è aggiungi la sottosezione SubSection "Display"
<cristian_c> [Enrico], la mia sezione Screen è identica alla tua tranne per il fatto che c'è Identifier "amdcccle-Screen[1]-0" invece di aticonfig
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: scusa ma se è identica c'è la riga Virtual
<cristian_c> nella tua invece c'è Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
<cristian_c> ovviamente l'altra cosa che manca è la riga Virtual
<cristian_c> queste sono le uniche differenze :)
<[Enrico]> ok, aggiungila con i valori corretti
<[Enrico]> e poi prova a riavviare
<cristian_c> apro il file come superuser per modificarlo
<cristian_c> prima mi faccio una copia
<cristian_c> :D
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: ah stavolta per cambiare la definizione devi usare randr non amdcccle. amdcccle non ti serve più toccarlo in teoria
<cristian_c> dilgabry, come sta andando?
<cristian_c> fatta la copia e aperto il file, ora devo calcolare la risoluzione necessaria
<cristian_c> [enrico], il monitor esrterno ha una risoluzione predefinita di 1440x900 mentre il notebook di 1366x768
<cristian_c> *[Enrico]
<[Enrico]> e quindi?
<[Enrico]> io fare 2806x2806
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> inferiore alla tua
<cristian_c> hai dei mostri come schermi! XD
<cristian_c> [enrico], salvato il file
<cristian_c> *[Enrico]
<cristian_c> ora riavvio e lancio semplicemente xrandr
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: ho un 1366x768 (portatile) e un full HD monitor tv (1920x1080)
<cristian_c> è il tuo monitor tv che è possente :D
<cristian_c> il mio è un 17"
<cristian_c> ora riavvio
<cristian_c> dilgabry, io mi assento un attimo, fammi sapere
<dilgabry> ok grazi
<dilgabry> cristian_c niente..
<dilgabry> non va più neanche in live...
<dilgabry> farò un scandisk
<cristian_c> [Enrico], xrandr non cambia assolutamente niente, le risoluzioni degli schermi clonati sono sempre 1280x768
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> ora controllo l'xorg.conf
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: si ok devi configurarlo per non far clonare il secondo schermo sul primo eh
<[Enrico]> non lo fa mica da solo lo devi istruire
<cristian_c> cioè?
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> ma sono già clonati
<cristian_c> solo che hanno delle risoluzioni sbagliate
<cristian_c> cioè va bene che siano clonati
<cristian_c> il problema è che le risoluzioni sono sballate, cioè non quelle corrette che ti permettono di utilizzare il desktop
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> dilgabry, ti sei perso? XD
<cristian_c> [Enrico], l'xorg.conf sembra a posto, però vedi che alla sezione Monitor di entrambi c'è "PreferredMode" "1280x768"
<cristian_c> che non è di certo quella preferita -,-'
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: ehm se sono clonati hanno per definizione la stessa definizione eh
<cristian_c> sì, giusto, ma fa schifo
<[Enrico]> sono clonati, cioè identici -> stessa risoluzione
<cristian_c> ed è inferiore a tutte e due come avevo già detto :)
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: e tu cambiala no?
<cristian_c> non so come fare
<[Enrico]> puoi metterci quella che vuoi
<cristian_c> me la da al massimo 1280x780
<cristian_c> l'ho provata tante volte sia su gnome-display che su amdcccle
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: xorg.conf è un file di testo...... lo puoi cambiare come vuoi. In ogni caso il preferred è, come dice il nome, solo quella preferita
<cristian_c> infatti, si può cambiare davvero?
<cristian_c> non ci credo che sia così facile XD
<cristian_c> mmmhhh, quale scelgo?
<Alex99> ciao ho aggiornato dalla 10.10 alla 11.04 ma amuele e qbitorrent non funziona più. grazie
<cristian_c> [Enrico], è che non so qual'è quella giusta, in modo da evitare che resti incasinato :)
<cristian_c> Alex99, capita quando si aggiorna. I programmi non si avviano?
<Alex99> no. ma ora ho fattouna prova e son partiti. per ho l'id basso e non ho la lista dei server...
<dilgabry> io sto ancora aspettando!
<dilgabry> non ha trovato nessuno errore x adesso
<cristian_c> dilgabry, hai provato gparted dalla live?
<cristian_c> Alex99, segui qualche guida sul wiki ;)
<cristian_c> !p2p
<ubot-it> Condivisione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione - Server: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/ServerPeerToPeer
<cristian_c> [Enrico], uhm, a questo punto potrei utilizzare 2806x2806
<cristian_c> riavvio e vedo come va :D
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: no non puoi in clone mode
<cristian_c> :O
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: ci siamo capiti male fino ad ora. io pensavo tu volessi il classico settaggio desktop multischermo, che è esattamente il contrario
<[Enrico]> cioè hai cose diverse su schermi diversi
<[Enrico]> e tu vuoi il clone non hai scelta
<[Enrico]> gli schermi hanno proporzioni diverse
<cristian_c> lo trovo un po' difficoltoso il multi-schermo
<[Enrico]> non funzionerà mai bene
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: difficoltoso? oh beh è abitudine suppongo, per me è una manna dal clielo, quando non ho due schermi faccio molta più fatica
<cristian_c> allora come si fa per duplicare l'immagine con risoluzioni diverse, a seconda dello schermo?
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: in realtà si può ma il risultato non è mai perfetto se le proporzioni sono diverse
<[Enrico]> o almeno credo che si possa
<cristian_c> sì, ma infatti parlo di risoluzioni diverse :)
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: ma per quel che ho provato fino ad ora ho sempre usato la stessa definizione in clone mode, quella dello schermo più piccolo o dello schermo principale
<cristian_c> proprio per adattare l'immagine allo schermo ospite
<cristian_c> ?
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: eh ma i tuoi hanno proporzioni diverse -> non può funzionare.
<cristian_c> beh, è normale che abbiano proporzioni diverse, a meno che non siano entrambi schermi di notebook :D
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: ci saranno le bande nere per lo meno
<cristian_c> per questo si utilizzano diverse risoluzioni
<cristian_c> per scegliere quella più adatta al monitor
<cristian_c> cioè ad esempio fare in modo che sul notebook abbia 1366x768 e sul monitor 1440x900
<cristian_c> intendevo questo :)
<cristian_c> però avendo la stessa immagine
<cristian_c> quindi è una clonazione ma con risoluzioni differenti
<cristian_c> credo di essermi spiegato in modo più chiaro e preciso :)
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: non credo che sia possibile e se lo è non so come si fa
<[Enrico]> ma avere la stessa immagine su entrambi gli schermi sottintende avere la stessa definizione temo
<cristian_c> uhm, non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> ok :)
<cristian_c> però grazie per l'assistenza e l'aiuto di questi giorni
<cristian_c> in ogni caso sono diventato un po' più esperto del'argomento :D
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: confermo non si può, con nessun sistema operativo
<cristian_c> dove l'hai visto? :D
<cristian_c> *dell'
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: google. in ogni caso avevo sentito parlare di quello che ti chiedi su linux, ovviamente con randr, ma non ricordo più se è una cosa che ci sarà nelle prossime versioni o se è già stata implementata
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: tuttavia amdcccle ha molte più caratteristiche di randr puro, quindi forse se ci giochi un po' ci riesci
<cristian_c> [Enrico], almeno adesso le cose sono un po' più chiare di prima
<cristian_c> uhm, con le mie conoscenze attuali è più difficile
<cristian_c> dovrei sicuramente studiare e approfondire di più prima
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> la situazione
<cristian_c> ok, intanto aggiorno il topic, se c'è qualcuno che vorrà intervenire e confermare, lo farà
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> intanto grazie ancora [enrico]
<cristian_c> *[Enrico]
<cristian_c> :)
<[Enrico]> prego
<cristian_c> ...anche se devo dire che anche con il multidesktop la risoluzioone sul monitor esterno faceva pena lo stesso
<cristian_c> :D
<dilgabry> notte cristian....io sono morto
<dilgabry> domani riprenderò!...grazie per il supporto!
<dilgabry> spero di risentirti
<dilgabry> cristian_c c6?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ciao
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: forse era solo sbagliata. nel caso del multidesktop si può cambiare la risoluzione a piacere
<[Enrico]> possono anche essere diverse
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mi ricordo di averci smanettato
<cristian_c> ma non l'ho mai visto il monitor in dual alla sua risoluzione naturale :(
<dimitri> cristian_c,  --atime-preserve
<dimitri> così mantiene la data
<cristian_c> fico
<cristian_c> è veramente utile
<dimitri> e lo puoi usare per fare backup reali altrimenti non era sensata la cosa
<dimitri> ok ... notte
<cristian_c> se lo hai inserisci il tip nel tuo blog :D
<cristian_c> ciao
<dimitri> ciao
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<bnnnomad> ragazzi buon ferragosto
<bnnnomad> ho una domanda che mi assilla,su ubuntu 11.04 é meglio il driver broadcom proprietario sta o i driver del package compat wireless?
<jester-> bnnnomad: boradcom ha comunque bisogno del firmware quindi installa non lo sta ma l'altro  e poi installi i b ackport cw
<bnnnomad> dunque
<bnnnomad> lo sta non funziona ben,jester?
<jester-> bnnnomad: nel gestore hai due scelte?
<jester-> sta e b43?
<bnnnomad> jester,come faccio a sapere quale driver sta utilizzando la mia scheda wireless?
<jester-> madu ma trolli o non leggi
<bnnnomad> sapresti qualche comando da terminale,jester?
<jester-> fai come ti ho detto che poi ci pensa il sistema a prendere quello giusto
<jester-> bnnnomad: vai in ammnistrazione/ driver aggiuntivi
<bnnnomad> ho il driver sta disattivato
<jester-> cosa c'è nella finestra circa broadcom
<bnnnomad> c'è magari un comando che da terminale mi dice quale driver uso per adesso
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> trolla pure in pace da solo
<bnnnomad> mi dice che il driver non é attivato perché oggi pomeriggio con una procedure che non  ho capito,jester
<bnnnomad> é stata abbastanza fumosa ho installato penso i driver da compact con relativo firmware,jester
<bnnnomad> ora però mi sorge il dubbio se siano migliori i driver open o il driver proprietario?
<bnnnomad> mi servirebbe jester,almeno qualcuno che mi guidi
<bnnnomad> ma forse chiedo troppo a quest'ora
<bnnnomad> ed é pure notte,vedrò domandi
<bnnnomad> jester,ti chiedo solo una cosa ma a  tua conoscenza é meglio il driver sta o il b43 di compat?
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-06
<sudonano> ciao, ho fatto un backup con sudo rsync -avv e mi da errore su .gvfs   ....mi serve quel file per avere una copia esatta della home?
<phobos_> ho appena istallato ubuntu e ho due domande da fare: la prima perchè ho problemi a visualizzare le foto??? la seconda vorrei formattare l'hard disk dove c'è windows ma mi dice che non è possibile perchè il supporto è occupato
<glpiana> ola
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, sto cercando un programma per aggiungere delle scritte-immagini ai miei video, cosa mi consigliate?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, boh. openshot l'hai già provato?
<glpiana> dovrebbe essere di semplice utilizzo
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: buongiorno e grazie, lo provo subito
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ho scaricato openshot e sembra buono, ma mi chiede di scaricare blender 2.56 io sono riuscito a trovare solo la versione 2.49
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<hallino1> Drizamanuber, da ubuntu 12.04 "blender-2.63a-linux-glibc27-i686"
<Drizamanuber> no, sulla 11.04
<glpiana> !blender natty
<hallino1> Drizamanuber, dai un occhio al sito ufficiale di blender
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'blender natty'
<glpiana> !info blender natty
<Drizamanuber> le versioni successive mi danno problemi con la luminosità del pc
<ubot-it> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.49.2~dfsg-2ubuntu4 (natty), package size 10500 kB, installed size 27476 kB
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ma openshot da dove l'hai preso?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: per colpa dei driver proprietari di canonical
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, se sono proprietari non sono di canonical
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: da ubuntu software center
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, e perchè openshot da repo dovrebbe chiederti una versione di blender non presente nei repo?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: almeno credo, visto che l'avevo già installato,
<Drizamanuber> adesso provo a disinstallarlo e lo reinstallo da u s c
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, spe, dammi l'output di: apt-cache policy openshot
<glpiana> !paste | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ho già rimosso
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: adesso lo reinstallo
<glpiana> fa niente, dallo lo stesso e mostrami l'output
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ok
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1132057/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ora dai: apt-cache policy blender
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1132059/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, prova a installare openshot e fa vedere dove dice che vuole blender 2.56
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: où
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ok
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: dal menu in alto ho sceto titolo
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, dopodichè?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: stavo cercando di inviarti il file con l'immagine dell'errore
<glpiana> !image | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Drizamanuber> ah
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: questa non la sapevo
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/223516
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, oki, mi sa che è il momento di aggiornare il tuo sistema
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: non voglio
<glpiana> ok
<Drizamanuber> poi mi fa casino con la luminosità, mi trovo bene con 11.04
<glpiana> ok
<dod> cerca una versione precedente di openshot che richieda il blender che hai...
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: io ho un hp pavilion dv6 3127el
<dod> anche se mi pare assurdo che tutti e due messi dagli stessi repo diano il problema.
<glpiana> adesso provo sulla macchina virtuale
<Drizamanuber> dod: non so che dirti, ma è quello che mi succede
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: il problema per 12.04 è trovare i driver fglrx
<Drizamanuber> che funzionino
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ho già installato 12.04 su un'altra partizione e mi piace, ma prima di usarlo voglio sistemare quel problema
<dod> evita di mettere il bleder piu' aggiornato perche' blender ha parecchie dipendenze. meglio se trovi un openshot che si accorda con il blender che hai.
<dod> puoi usare la 12.04 solo per fare questi lavori. visto che la hai.
<dod> Drizamanuber  vedi in pvt e prova sulla 12.04 se risovi la luminosita'.
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: io ho un hp dv6. e proprio oggi ho sistemato l'ultimo problema causato dai fglrx... se non lo sai (l'ho scoperto oggi) esiste un comando `aticonfig --initial` che genera uno xorg.conf a puntino che ti avvia e usa la scheda ati al posto della intel.
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: grazie, ma allora cosa faccio? per prima cosa installa la versione di ubuntu 12.04, poi quando do il comando che hai scritto?
<mapreri> hai detto di avere precise già installato. praticamente installi i driver proprietari (io uso i fglrx-updates, più tardi installo l'ultimo aggiornamento dai -proposed), poi lanci quel comando, riavii, e in teoria dovrestri trovare unity 3d attivo.
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: ↑
<dod> devi settare la ati da bios oppure switcha in automatico?
<dod> precise vede la ati o l'integrata?
<mapreri> dod: da bios c'è uno switc che ti permette di scegliere la modalità usata, se "fixed" o "dynamic". il primo dice che se ne occupa il sistema di scegliere quale usare, il secondo che in base al carico switcha da solo. io ce l'ho su fixed, e l'altro mi sembra strana come opzione a basso livello
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: per ora grazie, adesso installa 12.04 poi mi ricollego
<Drizamanuber> se modifico il bios, poi non è che windows mi fa casino?
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: aspetta a rasare natty, magari ti serve... non avevi una partizione con precise?
<dod> non lo toccare il bios.
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: non saprei.. in tutta questa estate ho avviato winzzoz una volta sola..., dubito comunque che si lamenti per così poco, ma è delicato, non si sa mai
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: sì, adesso installa precise su un'altra partizione, siccome aveva problemi l'ho sostituito con debian che mi serviva per altre cose
<mapreri> well
<dod> vedi prima se precise propone di attivare i driver ati. e li attivi. poi apri terminale e dai aticonfig --initial
<Drizamanuber> dod: come? non capisco, prima dice che devo cambiare uno swich del bios e poi i dici di non toccarlo?
<dod> e' possibile che sia gia' messo giusto.
<dod> comunque controlla.
<Drizamanuber> dod: capisco allora per adesso mi fermo qui, appena finisco  di installare precise mi riconnetto
<mapreri> dod: Drizamanuber: all'acquisto era su fixed e l'ho lasciato là...
<dod> appunto.
<dod> Drizamanuber anche il tuo modello ha un'ati oltre la intel?
<dod> si. ho visto.
<Drizamanuber> dod: so che ha due schede grafiche
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: dov'è che hai letto il modello completo, che non ricordo dove sia scritto?
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: dentro il vano della batteria
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: guarda dove lo nascondono -.-
<mapreri> ok, il mio modello è dv6-6c68el
<mapreri> il tuo 3127el
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: per vedere le schede video digita `lshw -c diplay`
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: sì
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1132097/
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: te ne hai solo una, e di una serie diversa dalla mia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132100/
<mapreri> btw, quel comando ho visto che setta diversi flag su xorg.conf, e non gli fa di sicuro male. una prova la farei
<pdor> ciao non ci sto capendo nulla...la cam su facebook va ? e devo usare ubuntu one?
<fabio_cc> pdor, la webcam ti funziona con cheese?
<glpiana> pdor, non colgo il nesso tra facebook e ubuntu one
<pdor> funziona con skipe
<pdor> fa lo stesso?
<pdor> infatti non ero sicuro che ci fosse nesso
<fabio_cc> ok, quindi l'ha riconosciuta
<fabio_cc> pdor, e su facebook non va?
<pdor> no
<pdor> mi chide di configurarla ma mi propone un file exe
<fabio_cc> pdor, e allora forse è solo per win, a dir la verità non ho facebook
<pdor> infatti mi sembra di aver capito che per linux non va
<fabio_cc> pdor, se richiede per forza l'eseguibile win, allora non si può fare niente
<ciccioscar> buongiorno sapete come mai pur avendo installato plugin flashplayer 11 in you tube non visualizza i filmati?
<pdor> pero ho sentito che per qualcuno va..e cercando rimedi ho trovato qualcosa che parlava di ubuntu one
<glpiana> pdor, hai sentito hai trovato... hai anche letto quello che c'era scritto per capire a che ci si riferiva?
<pdor> inglese
<glpiana> NOOOOO! mettono ancora roba in inglese su internet? maledetti!
<mapreri> lol
<pdor> l'ultima intenzione che ha chi scrive manuali e spiegazioni e' quela i far ecapire qualcosa
<pdor> di fare capire qualcosa
<glpiana> sì, di solito scrivono manuali per testare programmi di impaginazione
<pdor> e sinceramento non bo volgia di studiare un giorno per scoprire alla fine che non serviva compri?
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, nel terminale dai: dpkg -l | grep flash
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, poi dpkg -l | grep gnash
<fabio_cc> !paste | ciccioscar
<ubot-it> ciccioscar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> o che non funziona
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, cosi controllo una cosa
<glpiana> pdor, a parte che esiste google translate... comuqnue copia qui l'indirizzo della guida che non comprendi e vediamo di vedere che c'è scritto
<pdor> e stai trqnquillo che tutto quello che imparo lo condivido...+
<glpiana> ah, son tranquillissimo. ti sembravo agitato?
<pdor> mi basta che mi dici se con ubuntu one risolvo o no
<pdor> e me la studio
<fabio_cc> pdor, credo che non ci azzecchi una mazza, per logica
<pdor> sniff
<glpiana> pdor, ti ho chiesto di darci il link alla guida... ma vedo che scrivi soltanto e leggi poco...
<pdor> spe
<ciccioscar> grazie ora provo arrivederci
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, non arrivederci, mica serve a risolvere quello
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, mi serve il risultato di quei comandi per vedere di capire il problema
<pdor> intanto qui dicono risolto non so perche
<pdor> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=490825ù
<glpiana> pdor, tu ci stai prendendo per il naso
<glpiana> !troll | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<fabio_cc> pdor, ma non c'è scritto nulla in quel post
<glpiana> e tra l'altro è in italiano
<ciccioscar> ok fabio fammi dare una regolata e li mando
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, ok se ti serve una mano dimmelo, non so quanto sei pratico con il terminale
<pdor> gipiana.....levati la cacca dal cervello
<glpiana> lol
<mapreri> bene bene, ecco qui...
<fabio_cc> pdor, ma come parli?
<pdor> io faccio pubblicita sfegatata a ubuntu
<pdor> insulto per insulto
<glpiana> pdor, qui per ora hai insultato solo tu
<pdor> a troll non e' un insulto?
<fabio_cc> pdor, nessuno ti ha insultato
<glpiana> pdor, e ci stai coglionando parlando di guide in inglese e postando topi inutili in italiano
<pdor> non lo trovo piu l'altro
<glpiana> pdor, per cui dacci un taglio e modera i toni
<pdor> gi...ignorami
<glpiana> pdor, no, opto piuttosto per sbatterti fuori se non rientri nei ranghi
<Lorra> Salve a tutti!È un po' di tempo che no riesco più ad utilizzare il login manager di default di ubuntu 12.04, lightdm, perché quando metto la mia password (corretta) e premo invio vengo rimandato di nuovo al login manager. Qualcuno sa come riparare questo difetto e usare lightdm?
<pdor> i ranghi?
<pdor> ci sono sergenti generali ?
<glpiana> Lorra, hai provato anche a cambiare la selezione dalla sessione?
<pdor> vedi quale e' il problema?
<pdor> protagonismo
<pdor> e conformismo
<fabio_cc> pdor, per favore smettila
<pdor> ok
<glpiana> pdor, davvero, se trovi la guida e ce la vuoi sottoporre, fallo. se no facci la cortesia di tacere
<Lorra> glpiana, come si fa a cambiare la selezione della sessione?
<glpiana> Lorra, di fianco al campo in cui inserisci il nome c'è una icona. se clicchi ti appare un menu
<Lorra> glpiana, è impostata su GNOME 2D che è quello che voglio
<glpiana> Lorra, gnome 2d non è una sessione esistente. può essere gnome classic o ubuntu 2d
<Lorra> ubuntu 2d, volevo dire quella
<glpiana> Lorra, oki, e che altre scelte hai?
<Lorra> glpiana, ce ne sono altre (Openbox, fluxbox), ma io voglio quella!
<glpiana> Lorra, con le altre riesci a effettuare il login?
<hallino1> pdor, comunque hanno ragione gli altri, sei in pieno torto
<glpiana> hallino1, grazie del supporto ma non è necessario ;)
<hallino1> Ci mancherebbe glpiana avete già chiarito lol
<hallino1> glpiana, ho scritto questo messaggio perché coltivo un profondo odio verso i troll.. Non rispettano neanche chi ha intenzione di aiutare seriamente mettendo in "gioco" la propria pazienza
<pdor> cmq pensavo che lo sapeste senza bisogno di cercare guide
<pdor> fondamentalmente
<glpiana> hallino1, oki, però chiudiamo l'off topic per cortesia
<pdor> ubuntu one serve?
<glpiana> pdor, ti abbiamo risposto infatti
<hallino1> glpiana, sure, perdonami!
<pdor> no dico se e' una utile o no
<Lorra> glpiana, ho provato a fermare gdm e avviare lightdm, ma è stata abbattuta anche la mia sessione Ubuntu 2D, ho provato ad avviare anche una sessione LXDE con lightdm, ma si verifica lo stesso fenomeno
<pdor> se voi lo usate ecco
<glpiana> pdor, per la webcam non serve di sicuro. se tu abbia bisogno o meno di un disco inr rete epr condividere materiale è una cosa che a priori non possiamo sapere
<glpiana> *per
<pdor> ecco direi che allora non mi serve ubuntu one
<pdor> grazie
<Lorra> :'( nessuno mi aiuta con il mio problema con lightdm!!
<ciccioscar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132141/
<glpiana> Lorra, io però non ho capito una cosa: dici che non si avvia la sessione ubuntu 2d... ma dici anche che eri dentro a ubuntu 2d
<glpiana> Lorra, puoi spiegarmi meglio al tua situazione?
<glpiana> ah spe, forse ho capito. da gdm si avvia senza problemi
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, ok prova ad aprire questa pagina: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<glpiana> Lorra, se chiudi gdm è normale che venga chiusa l'interfaccia che stai usando
<glpiana> Lorra, proviamo a reinstallare lightdm se vuoi... anche se funzionandoti gdm puoi benissimo continuare a usare quello
<Lorra> glpiana, perché uso gdm per autenticarmi adesso, però mi farebbe piacere usare lightdm per avere tutto il supporto presente sui programmi scelti dalla distribuzione. Ho già provato a reinstallare lightdm anche dopo averlo rimosso con apt-get purge lightdm (che leva anche i file di configurazione), ma non cambia nulla
<glpiana> Lorra, in un terminale scrivi: sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<glpiana> !paste | Lorra
<ubot-it> Lorra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<poly2794> buongiorno ho problemi per giocare con amnesia the dark descent su ubuntu 11.10, se metto tutte le impostazioni al minimo il gioco va cmq a scatti...da cosa potrebbe dipendere?
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, fatto?
<glpiana> poly2794, il tuo pc rientra nelle caratteristiche richieste dal gioco? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/amnesia/
<hallino1> Domanda da niubbi: Pulseaudio sarebbe alsamixer?
<glpiana> hallino1, no, pulse audio è un server sonoro che usa alsa. alsamixer è un mixer appunto
<hallino1> glpiana, no perché ho appena installato skype 4.0 ma parlando non mi sento.. Allora ho detto: "Ora controllo le impostazioni" e su "Microfono" c'è solo "Pulseaudio"
<poly2794> glpiana non saprei, il link che hai postato tu parla di openGL hardware accelerator
<poly2794> cosa sarebbe?
<glpiana> hallino1, controlla le impostazioni dalle impostazioni audio di ubuntu, non da quelle di skype
<hallino1> glpiana, grazie mille, vediamo cosa succede
<glpiana> poly2794, le librerie per l'accelerazione video, per usarela grafica 3d. che scheda video hai?
<glpiana> poly2794, se non ne hai idea, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<Lorra> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132156/
<poly2794> ho un nvidia geforce....
<poly2794> emh xD asp
<poly2794> 7050
<Lorra> glpiana, gdm non si comporta perfettamente, ho notato ad esempio che non imposta correttamente le variabili d'ambiente per gli emulatori di terminale riempendoli con i messaggi che si vedono quando si entra nel sistema senza usare X11.
<fabio_cc> poly2794, incolla l'output del comando
<fabio_cc> !paste | poly2794
<ubot-it> poly2794: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Lorra, fai la stessa cosa con: sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<poly2794> ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132159/
<hallino1> Ho risolto glpiana .. Era mutato non so come mai dalle impostazioni audio.. Ma per caso sai come fare un sorta di hack su skype? Tipo parlare dal microfono della cuffia usb e ricevere audio sulla cuffia jack :P
<glpiana> hallino1, dovresti smanazzare sempre dalle impostazioni audio di ubuntu, selezionando come microfono quello usb
<hallino1> glpiana, e quello è il punto.. Non mi riconosce la usb su ubuntu
<glpiana> poly2794, scrivi nel terminale: lsmod           e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> hallino1, nessuna usb?
<poly2794> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132160/
<hallino1> glpiana, la usb delle pendrive le riconosce
<hallino1> glpiana, la cuffia usb da windows funzionano quindi non è un problema di hardware
<hallino1> s/funzionano/funziona/
<glpiana> poly2794, scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> hallino1, collega le cuffie e dai nel terminale: dmesg | tail
<poly2794> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132161/
<Lorra> glpiana, sto dando un'occhiata a questi file di log che non conoscevo
<glpiana> poly2794, che interfaccia grafica usi?
<poly2794> gnome classic senza effetti
<glpiana> poly2794, quanta ram hai?
<poly2794> (pensavo che avrei avuto migliorie se provassi ad avviarlo in modalità testuale, ma non ci sono riuscito xD)
<ciccioscar> ok l'ho aperta fabio l'avevo già fatto a suo tempo
<poly2794> la ram che ho è da un giga
<glpiana> poly2794, magari è quello. la pagina che ti ho indicato dice che il gioco richiede 2 giga di ram
<poly2794> mhhh, capito, pensavo ne bastasse uno...
<glpiana> Requirements Processor: 2.0Ghz Memory: 2048MB Disc Space: 3GB Video Card: Radeon X1000/GF 6 - Integrated graphics and low budget graphics cards might not work.
<poly2794> beh, grazie, vediamo se riesco a prenderne un banco ram da un vecchio pc che ho :D
<poly2794> mhhhh....no la cpu è da 2 ghz
<poly2794> proverò ad aumentare la ram, grazie :D
<glpiana> :)
<poly2794> a proposito, come posso avviare ubuntu in modalità testuale
<poly2794> ??
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, l'animazione l'ha fatta? Cosa c'è scritto dove dice Version information?
<poly2794> sapevo che nel menù di grub
<hallino1> glpiana, ogni volta linux mi lascia senza parole.. Ho avviato la usb e non me la riconosceva, ho dato quel comando da terminale, m'è comparso un aggiornamento, l'ho fatto e ora lo vedo su "Audio" sia di entrata che uscita
<poly2794> dovevo sostituire un quite splash con un text
<fabio_cc> poly2794, prima di acquistare un gioco dovresti controllare sempre se il tuo pc ha i requisiti per farlo andare
<poly2794> e l'ho fatto, ma il caricamento del sistema si blocca
<glpiana> poly2794, più che altro puoi chiudere la sessione grafica se vuoi: ctrl+alt+f1 e passi in console, esegui il login e dai sudo service lightdm stop      ma penso che i giochi richiedano l'interfaccia grafica
<poly2794> (hai ragione, purtroppo col pc non ci gioco quasi mai e non controllando mi finisce sempre così
<glpiana> hallino1, ti è comparso un aggironamento dopo aver dato dmesg | tail ?
<hallino1> glpiana, pazzesco ma è così
<glpiana> lol
<poly2794> fabio_cc, vediamo se riesco a rimediare
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ciccioscar> ho aperto la pagina ma mi fornisce la versione disponibile che è la 11 ecc.. non ci sono animazioni da eseguire, pensavo però che essendo il plug in installato potrebbe dipendre dallla scheda video che è
<ciccioscar> di quelle integrate con memoria condivisa di scarse potenzialità trattasi di un mini computer della dell
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, si ma quando apri la pagina in alto dovrebbe eseguire un'animazione che prova il funzionamento di flash
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, aggiorna la pagina
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, tasto  F5
<ciccioscar> pagina aggiornata ma non ci sono animazioni si deve scegliere la versione da installare
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, proviamo a reinstallarlo
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, prima te lo faccio levare, chiudi il browser
<ciccioscar> ok
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: eccomi sono con il 12
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, no non lo chiudere
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, non avevo visto che eri collegato da web in chat
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: umh.. mi prendi in un momento triste, sto per andare a mangiare...
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: btw, unity va?
<mapreri> 3d intendo
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: buon appetito
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: sì, funzione
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, dai il comando: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-installer
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: correttamente? senza problemi? senza far niente?
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: come faccio a capire se funziona correttamante?
<Drizamanuber> mapreri:  a me sembra di si, non mi da nessun problema
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: l'ho già modificata per farla nascondere automaticamente e va bene
<Drizamanuber> |image
<ciccioscar> l'applicazione grafica software center mi chiede se voglio disistallarlo
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: ottimo, adesso vedi ste ti va blender o quello che doveva andare...
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: sto installando openshot
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, come l'applicazione grafica? Ti ho dato un comando per il terminalke
<fabio_cc> *terminale
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: il pc si sta surriscaldando
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: per ora grazie, ci sentiamo dopo
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: la mia cpu in in questo momento è a 53° C, però ho notato anch'io che tende a scaldarsi di più col 3d....
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: con 11.04 non mi succede
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: mai usato natty, ora vado però, a dopo, ciao
<ciccioscar> l'applicazione grafica parte in automatico quando cerco di installare è uno dei servizi di ubuntu 10
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, forse era già aperta quando hai dato il comando?
<glpiana> fabio_cc, mi sa che non ha dato il tuo comando. sta cercando di installare il plugin su richiesta del browser
<ciccioscar> no
<glpiana> ciccioscar, no cosa?
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, ti avevo dato un comando per il terminale
<ciccioscar> comando sudo eseguito
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, e si è aperto il software center?
<ciccioscar> no da terminale no si apre quando vado sul sito dell adobe
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, ok perche vuole farti installare il plugin, ma non installare nulla da li
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, chiudi quella pagina, e dai nel terminale: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-installer
<Drizamanuber> qualcuno ha un hp pavilion dv6 3127el?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ciccioscar> messaggio di sudo ' Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place'
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, ok ora dai sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, guarda che puoi usare copia/incolla per i comandi e gli output
<Drizamanuber> il pc si surriscalda, devo sistemari i driver fglrx, ma se faccio la solita procedura la luminosità non viene memorizzata
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, non c'è bisogno che scrivi a mano
<ciccioscar> messaggio'Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 129 non aggiornati.
<fabio_cc> Drizamanuber, lo hai appena chiesto mi sembra
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, potresti farli gli aggiornamenti ogni tanto :D
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Drizamanuber> fabio_cc: ho appena reinstallato ub12.04, non so cosa devo fare
<Drizamanuber> se lancio l'aggiornamento dei driver non funziona, a un certo punto si inchioda, mi hanno detto allora di provare ocn aticonfig --initial, ma quando devo lanciare il comando?
<fabio_cc> Drizamanuber, forse dovresti spiegare meglio, non sto capendo bene il problema
<Drizamanuber> voglio cominciare a usare ubuntu 12.04, ma mi da problemi con la luminosità
<Drizamanuber> fabio_cc: ho appena finito l'installazione del sistema e vorrei sapere le procedure da fare per non incasinarlo troppo, inoltre si sta surriscaldando
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, io adesso vado,torno dopo, quando finisce di aggiornare se ti chiede di riavviare il pc riavvia e poi dai il comando: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Drizamanuber> fabio_cc: avevo già provato a installare una versione di 12 un po' di tempo fa, ma non sono mai riuscito a sistemare i driver fglrx
<ciccioscar> ok ciao e grazie
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, prego, se non dovesse ancora andare chiedi ancora, comunque dopo dovrei tornare
<ciccioscar> ok
<fabio_cc> ciccioscar, poi dopo che reinstalli il flash (ultimo comando che ti ho dato), riavvia il browser
<fabio_cc> a dopo
<ciccioscar> ok
<Guest60248> ragazzi ho un problema serio con il computer... qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare??????
<glpiana> Guest60248, esponi il problema e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Guest60248> credo di avere pasticciato con alcuni programmi che non dovevo disinstallare ora il sistema non parte più sono riuscito a connettermi utilizzando il cd di installazione cliccando sull'icona prova ubuntu e utilizzando la mia rete wifi mi sono connessso in rete... come faccio a ripristinare la mia configurazione originale senza formattare????
<glpiana> Guest60248, dipende da quanto è profondo il danno che hai fatto. non si avvia neanche in recovdery mode?
<glpiana> *recovery
<ubuntu_> sembra che il sistema mi abbia disconnesso qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi????
<glpiana> ubuntu_, ti stavo chiedendo, non si avvia neanche in recovery mode?
<ubuntu_> scusami glpiana ma non riesco a visualizzare la chat precedente
<ubuntu_> comunque no
<ubuntu_> si blocca ad un determinato punto
<ubuntu_> e non riesco ad avviare le precedenti versioni di ubuntu
<glpiana> ubuntu_, quale, se te lo ricordi?
<ubuntu_> non ti so dire con precisione
<ubuntu_> avrei dovuto scrivere il tutto
<glpiana> ubuntu_, vabbè, ora sei da live, hai detto. confermi?
<ubuntu_> se intendi con live l'opzione prova ubuntu si
<glpiana> ubuntu_, oki, rpoviamo ad andare in chroot. segui le mie istruzioni e quando ti chiedo degli output, copia su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ubuntu_
<ubot-it> ubuntu_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu_> ok non sono novo a paste ubuntu
<ubuntu_> cominciamo
<glpiana> ubuntu_, apri un terminale
<glpiana> ubuntu_, scrivi sudo fdisk -l          e metti su paste
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132281/
<ubuntu_> ok
<glpiana> ubuntu_, ora: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<ubuntu_> fatto
<glpiana> ubuntu_, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<ubuntu_> fatto
<glpiana> ubuntu_, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<ubuntu_> fatto
<glpiana> ubuntu_, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<ubuntu_> fatto, ma vanno montati tutti uno alla volta???
<glpiana> ubuntu_, sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu_> fatto
<glpiana> ubuntu_, dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu_> sono root
<ubuntu_> fatto
<glpiana> ubuntu_, controlliamo se vede la rete: ping -c3 www.google.it
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132283/ glpiana
<ubuntu_> mi pare che funzioni
<ubuntu_> anche perchè in caso contrario non riuscirei a comunicare con te
<glpiana> ubuntu_, oki, ora dimmi, che interfaccia usavi? unity gnome shell lxde kde?
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: ci sei?
<ubuntu_> allora io usavo un'interfaccia mate modificata, avevo deciso di installare gnome ed è a questo punto che sono insorti alcuni problemi, anche perchè avendo poco spazio a disposizione avevo cercato di liberarne un poco disinstallando alcuni programmi che avranno causato questo conflitto
<glpiana> ubuntu_, scrivi: df             e metti su pastebin
<ubuntu_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132287/
<glpiana> ubuntu_, beh hai 9 giga liberi adesso
<ubuntu_> adesso si
<glpiana> ubuntu_, io ti facci oreinstallare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop. così si porta dietro o almeno dovrebbe) il necessario per X
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> proseguiamo
<glpiana> ubuntu_, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_> con questo sistema riottengo l'interfaccia unity
<glpiana> ubuntu_, riottieni anchee unity, ma il nostro scopo è ripristinare il sistema
<ubuntu_> ah quindi non è come pensavo io
<ubuntu_> pensavo che il problema sia collegato solo all'interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> ubuntu_, ma tu al login ci arrivi o si blocca prima?
<ubuntu_> no al login non ci arrivo
<ubuntu_> la mia era solo un ipotesi
<ubuntu_> da dilettante allo sbaraglio
<ubuntu_> comunque il processo pare sia terminato
<glpiana> ubuntu_, se non sai cosa hai tirato via dobbiamo andarci giù un po' pesanti. se invece ricordi cosa hai tolto di preciso possiamo anche essere più certosini
<glpiana> allora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<Unknow_> Ciao
<glpiana> +e vediamo che risponde
<ubuntu_> eque qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132298/
<glpiana> ubuntu_, dpkg -l | grep xinit
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132302/ glpiana
<glpiana> ubuntu_, oki, usciamo da chroot e proviamo a fare reboot per vedere a che punto arriva
<glpiana> scrivi: exit
<glpiana> ubuntu_, poi: sudo umount /mnt/dev
<glpiana> ubuntu_, sudo umount /mnt/proc
<glpiana> ubuntu_, sudo umount /mnt/sys
<glpiana> dimmi quando ci sei
<ubuntu_> ci sono
<glpiana> ubuntu_, sudo umount /mnt/sudo umount /mnt/
<glpiana> -.
<glpiana> ubuntu_, scusa
<glpiana> sudo umount /mnt/
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubuntu_> glpiana, cosa significa ciò??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132305/
<glpiana> ubuntu_, che ho incollato due colte il comando :D per quello mi scusavo
<ubuntu_> ah
<glpiana> dai solo: sudo umount /mnt/
<ubuntu_> device is busy
<glpiana> ubuntu_, scrivi: mount    e metti su pastebin
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132308/ glpiana
<glpiana> ubuntu_, sudo umount /mnt/dev
<ubuntu_> fatto
<glpiana> ubuntu_, sudo umount /mnt/
<ubuntu_> fatto
<glpiana> ubuntu_, ora riavvia il pc e vedi se va. se si blocca, cerca di prendere nota didove si blocca che magari ci è utile
<Drizamanuber> ho problemi di surriscaldamento con ubuntu 12-04
<ubuntu_> ok adduopo
<Tarantino> Drizamanuber: cioè?
<Drizamanuber> Tarantino: ho un hp pavilion dv6 3127 el
<Drizamanuber> Tarantino: ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 e si sta surriscaldando, la ventola gira a manetta, ma non riesce a stargli dietro
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, hai messo i driver della scheda video?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: non ancora, voglio prima essere sicuro di non combinare casini
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, il sistema l'hai aggironato dopo l'installazione?
<Aizram> -.-'''
<Drizamanuber> lo sto aggiornando
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, quando ha terminato, riavvia. dopodichè vai sul gestore dei driver e metti i driver ati se te li propone
<Drizamanuber> appena finisco riavvio e ti ricontatto
<leonardomilleuno> salve amici
<leonardomilleuno> é possibile che scaricando file dai torrent abbia preso un qualche virus?
<Tarantino> leonardomilleuno: virus in ubuntu?
<leonardomilleuno> se si, visto che la mia connessione a internet improvvisamente traballa, come posso identificarli?
<leonardomilleuno> ho improvvisi problemi con firefox
<leonardomilleuno> esiste un comando per verificare?
<leonardomilleuno> dagli altri computer si accede normalmente
<cristian_c> leonardomilleuno, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<cristian_c> leggi
<glpiana> leonardomilleuno, se stai scaricando con un client torrent e hai un rallentamento alla connessione, prova a chiudere il client torrent
<leonardomilleuno> grazie
<leonardomilleuno> l'ho disinstallato
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: bentornato
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: grazie :)
<Tarantino> leonardomilleuno: io controllerei la scheda di rete
<leonardomilleuno> si
<glpiana> leonardomilleuno, non devi disinstallarlo, va solo configurato a dovere. torrent ha il brutto vizio di portarsi via la banda
<leonardomilleuno> ah
<glpiana> leonardomilleuno, se non lo imposti, lui piglia quasi tutto e la navigazione ne risente
<leonardomilleuno> ok
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: avevi detto che hai trovato la soluzione per i driver proprietari della scheda video
<Tarantino> si ma se ora l'ha disinstallato e ha problemi  cred sia un discorso di scheda fritta
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: ti aggiorno sulla mia situazione, ho reinstallato ubuntu 12.04 e sto completando gli aggiornamenti, tra poco faccio il riavvio
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: sì, ora unity mi funziona perfettamente.
<mapreri> ho installato anche quelli presenti nei repo (che mi hanno corretto un piccolo bug nella pacchettizzazione di cui soffrivo anch'io
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: anche la luminosità?
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: negativo, quella non son mai riuscito a farla andare. è l'unico parte hardware (insieme alla durata della batteria, che vabbe) che non iesco a controllare
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: il mio problema è che dopo aver installato i driver fglrx (non tutti ma solo la parte che si installa) la luminosità si può modificare ma non si può memorizzare
<leonardomilleuno> Tarantino: la mia scheda?
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: ecco, sei fortunato più di me. a me resta fissa al massimo e non la posso abbassare...
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: con 11.04 non ho nessun problema
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: funziona tutto alla perfezione, non capisco come mai con la nuova versione di ubuntu inveece di migliorare si è peggiorato
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: questo pc ce l'ho da 5 mesi, ma ne con precise, ne con arch riesco a modificare la luminosità (su arch non ho installato i driver proprietari)
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: il problema è sorto dall'alggiornamento 11.10
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: umh.. non saprei... tra un rilascio e un'altro di ubuntu cambiano parecchie cose, l'inghippo può essere ovunque. ma io proverei a vedere se i driver proprietari che c'erano in natty funzionano (può essere che non si installino)
<mapreri> glpiana: cosa ne dici? ↑
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: l'aggiornamento si è bloccato, non va più avanti, è fermo alla configurazione di software center
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, aspetta ancora
<glpiana> mapreri, credo non abbia ancora messo i driver proprietari
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: ci vuole tempo ad aggiornare usc se deve aggiornare il catalogo. dagli un minuto-due
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: ormai sono più di 5 min che è inchiodato
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, stai aggiornando da terminale o da interfaccia?
<Drizamanuber> interfaccia
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, puoi aprire i dettagli?
<leonardomilleuno> Tarantino: da dove controllo la scheda di rete?
<Drizamanuber> sì, già fatto, mi mostra una riga nera con il cursore fisso a sx
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: si è sbloccato finalmente
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ora sta configurando il grub
<ciccioscar> messaggio per fabio_cc sistema aggiornato,flash aggiornato,il problem persiste,il plugin che richiede firefox su certi filmati sembra essere l'adobe shock,quelli dei giornali ad esempio,ora devo lasciare ci risentiremo
<glpiana> ok
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: visto? quando ha finito apri gestori driver proprietari e installa gli updates
<glpiana> mapreri, no, prima deve riavviare
<mapreri> glpiana: non conosce nessuno memoserv??
<glpiana> sì, ma non l'ho mai usato... l'ho solo subito :)
<mapreri> glpiana: in realtà non serve. l'installer installa sempre sull'ultimo kernel installato
<mapreri> (almeno, mi sembra)
<mapreri> glpiana: lol :D
<glpiana> mapreri, ma serve a capire casini intermedi :D
<mapreri> glpiana: right. fa sempre bene, solo io (per abitudine) cerco di riavviare il meno possibile... sono abituato a sistemi che impiegano minimo 3/4 minuti a boot -.-
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: mapreri ha quasi finito
<mapreri> well
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: mapreri eccomi
<Drizamanuber_> riavviato
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, vai su gestore driver proprietari
<Drizamanuber_> dove lo trovo? nel pannello impostazioni di sistema?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, sì
<mapreri> pannello impostazioni di sistema? cos'è glpiana ?
<glpiana> mapreri, dal pannello, icona in alto a destra, impostazioni
<glpiana> mapreri, credo almeno
<mapreri> ah, ok...
<mapreri> beh, lo trova anche nella dash jockey...
<glpiana> yes
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: trovo solo driver aggiuntivi, ma non proprietari
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, sì, è quello
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: ok è quello che avevo già fatto in precedenza, ora rilancio l'aggiornamento, ma sicuramente non lo completerà
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, aggiornamento?
<nicotano> salve
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: scusa, l'attivazione, lui mi fa vedere due driver da installare
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, sì, metti quelli che ti ha detto mapreri
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: mi da due scelte, driver grafici fglrx....(aggioramenti post release) e driver grafici fglrx....
<glpiana> mapreri, ping
<Drizamanuber_> mapreri: ping
<Drizamanuber_> non capisco!!!!!
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, mi pare volesse farti mettere i post release, ma aspettiamo che si pronunci
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: ah, ok
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: io ho riavviato, quindi non vedo più le discussioni di prima
<mapreri> sì, intendevo loro, ma non avevo capito che li avessi già installati Drizamanuber_ w/ glpiana
<glpiana> mapreri, non ha ancora messo nulla. quali deve mettere?
<mapreri> io metteri i post-release
<Drizamanuber_> gl, mi dai il link per inviare l'immagine della finestra che ho in questo momento?
<glpiana> !image | Drizamanuber_
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: mapreri http://imagebin.org/223532
<mapreri> Drizamanuber_: installa i primi, quindi riavvia
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, metti i post release
<glpiana> ecco :)
<Drizamanuber_> ok
<Drizamanuber_> spero di riuscire a finire, mia moglie si è vestita e vuole che la porto a fare la spesa
<Drizamanuber_> azz. putt. mer...
<mapreri> beh, io devo andare a 40 Km da qua per aiutare mio zio, adesso, notizia dell'ultimo secondo Drizamanuber_ -.-'''
<Drizamanuber_> mapreri: bene allora hai anche tu la giornata impegnata
 * mapreri purtroppo deve salutare... ciao
<Drizamanuber_> mapreri: ciao
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/223533
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: ecco il risultato dell'installazione dei driver
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, nel terminale: cat /var/log/jockey.log
<glpiana> !paste | Drizamanuber_
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1132402/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, chiudi il gestore dei driver
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, nel temrinale scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, ha dato output?
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1132407/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1132409/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx-updates
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1132411/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1132413/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, oki, ora al riavvio dovrebbero funzionare gli fglrx. se così non fosse, hai modo di connetterti altrimenti per mettere a posto?
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: sì, posso connettermi con l'altra partizione
<glpiana> oki, riavvia e facci sapere
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: però come ti dicevo devo andare a fare la spesa, spero di trovarti più tardi
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: comunque faccio in tempo  a riavviare,
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, ah ecco, boh. dipende da quando torni. comuqnue se si riavvia senza problemi, mapreri diceva di dare sudo sticonfig --initial or oba simile
<glpiana> riavvia allora
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ok, adesso la luminosità funziona
<glpiana> bene. vedi poi se scalda ancora come prima o se va a regime
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: però adesso vorrei riuscire a impostarla come predefinita
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: adesso devo prorpio andare, ci sentiamo dopo
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: grazie mille per il tuo aiuto, sempre prezioso
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: comunque la ventola ha già rallentato
<glpiana> bene
<tesivo> ciao
<tesivo> avrei bisogno di una mano per configurare il telecomando della tv su xubuntu. è un ir integrato con la scheda pci della tv. questa scheda è già configurata e funzionante
<tesivo> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> tesivo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC guarda qui
<tesivo> ciao glpiana, ci conosciamo già xD. l'ho provato ma non so cosa scegliere tra la lista di periferiche
<glpiana> tesivo, vediamo. hai detto che la scheda è interna al pc?
<tesivo> si
<tesivo> è PCI
<glpiana> tesivo, dammi su pastebin l'output del comando dato in terminale: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | tesivo
<ubot-it> tesivo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132435/
<tesivo> dovrebbe essere l'ultima
<glpiana> tesivo, ma il ricevitore a infrarossi è sulla scheda dvb?
<tesivo> si, vi è un buco in parte all'antenna tv. lì ci collego un cavo che termina con un ricevitore
<glpiana> tesivo, essendo collegato direttamente alla scheda sulle prime direi che è la scheda stessa a dover accorgersi che il telecomando le sta parlando. ma ignoro l'argomento per cui mi fermo qui
<tesivo> mmm in effetti è molto logici ciò che dici xD. vedo di riconfigurare tv magari in un colpo ho anche telecomando. grazie lo stesso, ci si vede
<mattia93> problema con la selezione della lingua chi mi può aiutare??
<jester-> mattia93: cioè?
<mattia93> in pratica seleziono l'italiano dal language support ma le cartelle continuano a essere in inglese
<assunta> salve, come si condivide una stampanate tra 2 pc ubuntu
<jester-> mattia93: intendi le cartelle nella home?
<assunta> vorrei stampare dal portatile wireless sul pc nello studio
<jester-> assunta: hai installato la stampante di rete
<jester-> ?
<assunta> jester-, ho installato una stampante sul pc in studio (quello fisso)
<assunta> ora nn so cosa fare
<jester-> sul portabile e settato di condividerla su quello a cui è collegata?
<mattia93> jester: si nella home rimangono in inglese e anche se apro le sottocartelle sono in inglese
<jester-> assunta: devi installare samba su entrambi
<assunta> sono andata su localhost:631 ed ho spuntato mostra stampanti condivise ma non so come andare avanti
<jester-> assunta: installa system-config-samba che prende samba per dipendenza e poi lo us per configurare la lan
<jester-> quindi installi la stampante di rete sul secondo pc
<jester-> assunta: primo pc: http://localhost:631 amministrazione, la stampante deve essere visibile
<mattia93> ho scaricato tutto il pacchetto però la lingua non me la cambia
<assunta> ci provo
<mattia93> un aiuto per le lingue??
<jester-> mattia93: vai in impostazioni lingua e trascina italiano al primo posto poi pigi applica all'intero sistema
<mattia93> ho fatto ma continua ad essere tutto in inglese
<jester-> mattia93: forse ti chede anche se vuoi cambiare anche la linga cartelle nella home
<jester-> mattia93: tutto il sistema?
<Andreone1> Ciao a tutti
<Andreone1> Che software uso per vedere e registrare i canali del digitale terrestre ?
<ptux> salve a tutti, vorrei attivare ssl sul mio server locale per provare un sito di ecommerce..
<ptux> ho seguito queste indicazioni http://lost-and-found-narihiro.blogspot.it/2012/04/linux-mint-12-apache2-enable-https.html
<ptux> ma come indico di applicare ssl solo ad uno dei siti del localhost?
<Andreone1> dbv-t
<ptux> Andreone1, hai provato con http://ubuntuwin.altervista.org/index.php?id=2
<ptux> ?
<jester-> Andreone1: serve una scheda tv linux compatibile e kaffeine
<Andreone1> C'è installata
<Andreone1> quella che sembra una pendrive ma dvb-t
<jester-> Andreone1: installa kaffine e controlla se la rileva
<jester-> kaffeine*
<Andreone1> installato è poi ?
<jester-> facile che serva il firmware
<jester-> Andreone1: lo apri e in tv vedi se la rileva
<Andreone1> il Device1 rileva Afatech AF9013 DVB-T
<jester-> Andreone1: televisions/configura
<Andreone1> si, e poi ?
<jester-> updatre scan data over internet, poi c'è etichetta device?
<Andreone1> Vuoi dire Device1 ?
<jester-> se c'è fai la scansione canali
<Andreone1> In Bergin margin che devo scrivere ?
<jester-> Andreone1: setta autoscan italy dentro a divice1
<jester-> poi television/channels fai la scansione e la salvi
<Andreone1> in source ho selezionato it-catania
<jester-> Andreone1: leggi sopra
<jester-> metti autoscan o autoscan italy
<Andreone1> appena premo  update scan data
<Andreone1> sembra di fare la ricerca ma non fà niente perchè termina dopo 2 secondi
<jester-> Andreone1: fa vedere nel paste la risposta al comando: dmesg
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andreone1> jester- ma bisogna avviare kaffeine dal terminale ?
<jester-> no
<Andreone1> e dove vedo dmesg ?
<nannes> ptux: Cosa vuol dire "solo uno dei siti"? Hai più siti in un unico server?
<jester-> nannes: nel terminale dai dmesg e incolla nel paste
<nannes> E inoltre, non hai specificato quale web server stai usando
<nannes> jester-: agli ordini
<nannes> lol
<jester-> lol
<ptux> nannes, sul server locale tengo tutti i siti che gestisco per fare delle prove, prima di applicare le modifiche nel sito pubblicato in rete...
<Andreone1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132585/
<nannes> ptux: E inoltre, non hai specificato quale web server stai usando
<ptux> nannes, apache2 (ho infatti indicato il tutorial che ho trovato).
<Andreone1> jester- hai visto ?
<Andreone1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132585/
<jester-> Andreone1: va bene mi sa che manchi qualche pacchetto a kaffeine, se trovo l'appunto
<Andreone1> che cosa manca
<nannes> ptux: Ottimo. E per gestire questi siti tutti nello stesso server, usi dei vari virtualHost (uno per ogni sito)  nell'apache2.conf giusto
<nannes> ?
<ptux> mmh.. suppongo di sì, ma non sono così preparato: semplicemente ho creato i siti in /var/www/nomesito e collegato al db (gestito con phpmyadmin)
<nannes> ops volevo dire in /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<nannes> ptux: ma nooo allora non sono veramente settati bene :S
<jester-> Andreone1: sudo apt-get install --reisntall sudo apt-get install  libxine1 libxine1-all-plugins phonon-backend-xine libxine1-ffmpeg
<jester-> Andreone1: sudo apt-gesudo apt-get install  libxine1 libxine1-all-plugins phonon-backend-xine libxine1-ffmpeg
<jester-> madu che casino
<jester-> sto facendo
<Andreone1> Mi dice
<Andreone1> Opzione a riga di comando --reisntall non comprensibile
<ptux> in /etc/apache2/sites-available c'è default ;)
<jester-> Andreone1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libxine1 libxine1-all-plugins phonon-backend-xine libxine1-ffmpeg
<nannes> ptux: sparati questo http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/412
<jester-> buono l'ultimo
<nannes> ptux: Per come li stai gestendo ora, non sono raggiungibili singolarmente da remoto con indirizzi diversi
<nannes> ptux: una volta che li setti in quel modo (su etc/apache2/sites-available/), allora potrai impostare l'SSL su uno solo di quelli!
<Andreone1> Mi ha dato questo:
<Andreone1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132598/
<jester-> Andreone1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libxine1 libxine1-all-plugins  libxine1-ffmpeg
<ptux> per come li sto gestendo ora ho il sito due volte una in remoto e una in locale. ;) ad ogni modo do una letta e vedo. grazie per ora..
<Andreone1> jester- l' ha installati, adesso ?
<jester-> Andreone1: adesso chiudi e riapri kaffeine e rifai
<nannes> ptux: non mi hai capito ;) comunque leggi, segui quelle istruz, sopodichè ad ogni virtualserver potrai applicare le impostazioni che vuoi, compreso l' SSL
<Andreone1> sempre la stessa cosa, fà la scansione in 2 secondi
<Andreone1> e ovviamente non può trovare niente
<Andreone1> jester- che faccio ?
<nannes> C'è il netsplit
<nannes> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit   :D :D
<Andreone1> Ci sei ?
<jester-> in Andreone1 televisione/configura
<Andreone1> si
<Andreone1> e poi
<jester-> Andreone1: clicca update scan
<Andreone1> Se clicco Update scan data over internet
<jester-> eh
<Andreone1> finisce dopo 2 secondi
<jester-> è normale
<jester-> Andreone1: aeddo in device1
<Andreone1> cosa ?
<jester-> metti autoscan
<Andreone1> fatto
<Andreone1> la stessa cosa
<jester-> Andreone1: television/channel
<jester-> start scan
<jester-> Andreone1: scanna?
<Andreone1> No avviabile device found
<jester-> in device 1 cosa hai
<jester-> è attivo?
<Andreone1> Afatech AF9013 DVB-T
<jester-> 1500 autoscan?
<Andreone1> si
<jester-> channel
<jester-> start scan
<Andreone1> si
<Andreone1> non c'è il device
<jester-> riavvia i pc
<jester-> se hai installato quei pacchetti
<Andreone1> si e dopo ?
<Andreone1> si
<Andreone1> rifaccio la stessa cosa ?
<jester-> e dopo o riprovi o stai li ad aspettare che dio te la mandi buona
<Andreone1> jester- sempre la stessa cosa
<Mauro> Buonasera da un neofita :)
<jester-> Andreone1: prova invece di autoscan a metter la tua locale
<jester-> prova autoscan italy o la tua provincia
<jester-> il device c'è
<Andreone1> sempre la stessa cosa
<Andreone1> In Device1 appare il nome
<Mauro> Una domanda semplice semplice quando si installa Ubuntu si perdono tutti i documenti nelle cartelle di windows giusto?
<jester-> Andreone1: è attivo il device, non capsico perchè facendo lo scan non  lo trivi
<Andreone1> allora in kaffeine
<Andreone1> Configure television
<Andreone1> Device1: Afatech AF9013 DVB-T
<jester-> general options hai fatto update?
<Andreone1> si, certo
<jester-> Andreone1: antenna collegata?
<Andreone1> si
<jester-> cosa hai messo la posto di auto
<Andreone1> dove sarebbe questo auto
<jester-> Andreone1: in device1
<jester-> source
<Andreone1> Autoscan Italy
<jester-> Andreone1: prova a cambiare
<jester-> in che provincia sei
<Andreone1> Siracusa, ma la provincia non c'è
<Andreone1> c'è Catania ma non Siracusa
<jester-> prova le province limitrofe
<jester-> autoscan e basta provato?
<Andreone1> provato
<Andreone1> niente da fare
<jester-> Andreone1: stacca e riattacca dopo qualche secondo la penna e fa vedere dmesg | tail
<Andreone1> aspetta
<Andreone1> capita ora non vede il mouse
<Andreone1> ma che pazzo ?
<jester-> riavvia
<jester-> Andreone1: se hai un mouse usb staccalo
<Andreone1> jester riavviato
<jester-> Andreone1: è un posrtatile?
<Andreone1> No, fisso
<jester-> stacca e rittacca la penna e fa vedere dmesg | tail
<Andreone1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1132679/
<jester-> Andreone1:  tutto il dmesg
<jester-> canna qualcosa
<Andreone1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1132683/
<jester-> Andreone1: uname -r incolla qui
<Andreone1> 3.2.0-27-generic
<jester-> Andreone1: boh , la penna la carica correttamente kaffeine la vede ma non trova il device
<Andreone1> Non lo so
<Andreone1> Mentre il firmare per schede DVB è installato ed attivo
<jester-> sembra tutto a posto, in channel da presenza di segnale?
<Andreone1> No
<jester-> sicuro che l0antenna funzi?
<Andreone1> certo che fuunziona, con windows funziona tutto
<jester-> Andreone1: in device1 fai reset
<Andreone1> si
<jester-> cosa succede
<jester-> lascia autoscan  e riprova
<Andreone1> che è sparito Device1
<jester-> eh
<jester-> allora non lo vede
<Andreone1> aspetta
<Rocchetti_Domeni> ragazzi mi spieghereste come dovrei impostare fstab per montare automaticamente le partizioni all'avvio?
<Andreone1> jester- ho riavviato
<jester-> !fstab | Rocchetti_Domeni
<Andreone1> in device1 vede la penna e poi lo stesso problema. Mah
<ubot-it> Rocchetti_Domeni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<jester-> Andreone1: non so che altro fare
<jester-> Andreone1: sudo apt-get install reinstall kaffeine
<Andreone1> In configurazione Digitale
<Andreone1> mi dice che non è in grado di recuperare la penna
<Rocchetti_Domeni> jester-, come faccio a individuare le partizioni???
<Andreone1> Configura tv digitale
<Andreone1> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto reinstall
<jester-> --renstall
<Andreone1> fatto
<jester-> --reinstall
<Andreone1> l' ho fatto
<jester-> Andreone1: in channel il led verde a fianco di tuned è acceso?
<Andreone1> dove sarebbe
<jester-> Andreone1: television/channel
<Andreone1> si, è verde
<jester-> allora pigia start san
<jester-> scan
<jester-> swe  tuned scanna anche
<Andreone1> No available device found
<jester-> mistero
<jester-> Andreone1: ciudi caffiene
<jester-> Andreone1: rm -r .kde/share/apps/kaffeine
<Andreone1> chiuso
<Andreone1> fatto
<Andreone1> e adesso
<Andreone1> ?
<jester-> riapri e rifai
<jester-> da aggiorna da internet
<Andreone1> ho avviato kaffeine e rifatto la stessa cosa, ma sempre mi spunta la solita cosa
<Andreone1> che non trova il device
<jester-> Andreone1: sudo apt-get install sqlite3
<Andreone1> fatto
<jester-> chiudi riapri e prova
<Andreone1> sempre la stessa cosa
<jester-> Andreone1: rm -r .kde/share/apps/kaffeine
<jester-> sqlite lo ha installato o gia cpera
<jester-> c'era*
<Andreone1> installato, non so se è in opera
<Andreone1> che faccio ?
<jester-> riprova
<jester-> se non va ho esaurito le ipotesi
<Andreone1> non và
<jester-> Andreone1: fai lo scan in general options
<jester-> metti autoscan in device
<Andreone1> Fatto ma niente da fare
<Enea> ragazzi per quale motivo non riesco a installare skype e teamviewer??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132717/
<Andreone1> Senti devo andare
<Andreone1> poi ci riprovo
<Andreone1> Ciao
<mistya> ave
<mistya>   Dopo anni su mac ieri ho comprato un thinkpad installo ubuntu noto che su un 14 pollici avere il dock a sinistra è un enorme cagamento di cxxxo e cerco un modo per avere il mio vecchio gnome 2 (sono vintage) installo un pacchetto chiamato fallback e vedo finalmente le mie due barre classiche solo che oggi girando un po' ho notato che mancano un casino di funzioni di gnome 2
<mistya> tipo l'orologio con i fusiorari e il tempo o un nautilus "umano"o gli applet sulle barre
<mistya>   ...mi son perso qualcosa?
<mistya>  ..come faccio a riavere il mio de?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti dove posso impostare il valore della luminosità all'avvio di ubuntu 12.04?
<drox_> per ampliare una partizione devo per forza smontarla e poi ampliarla vero?
<drox_> quindi essendo quella da ampliare quella di sistema devo usare una live? Non c'è un'altro modo?
<drox_> Grazie
<mistya> drox_, si io uso la live in questi casi
<drox_> non volevo riavviare ok sistywemo
<drox_> grazie
<cristian_c> mistya, o ti installi qualche distro più vecchia oppure usi mate
<mistya> mate?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate
<mistya> cristian_c, 0.0 sembra promettente! cerco screenshot
<albe> Qualcuno di voi sa come usare il modem analogico di un portatile per telefonare?
<cristian_c> albe, non credo si possa fare
<cristian_c> e poi a che ti serve? Non c'è il telefono
<cristian_c> ?
<albe> come no!, con win.... , (l'innominabile), si faceva eccome, dai numeri memorizzati nei contatti è possibile effettuare una comune chiamata.
<cristian_c> a che pro?
<albe> semplicemente evito di usare un telefono.... no, sono interessatto alla cosa perche' mi interessa capire tutta la faccenda modem su linux
<albe> tipo, collego finalmente il cell e internet va bene, ora poiche sono dotati di un modem: posso usarlo da pc per fax e chiamate....
<albe> efax non me lo vede nemmeno ma riconosce quello interno del notebook
<albe> grazie comunque.
<mistya> cristian_c, ok mate installato.. ora dovrei poterlo selezionare dalla schermata di boot.. vero?
<alo21> salve.. c'è un modo per aggiunegere lo store jamendo su rhythmbox 2.96?
<Drizamanuber> sera a tutti, ho installato openshot 1.3.1 su ubuntu 11.04, quando cerco di cambiare i titoli mi dice che la versione di blender non va bene (premesso che quella che richiede è una 2.56 mentre io ho installato la 2.63
<Mauro> Ho installato ubuntu ma se mentre lo caricavo da cd sembrava tutto regolare, una volta avviato manca una parte di schermo e 4/3 dovrebbe essere 16/9 e non  ci sono le barre di scorrimento orizzontali, sono andato nelle opzioni schermo ma non si può modificare nulla la risoluzione massima è 800x400....mah
<Mauro> volevo installare google  chrome al posto di firefox come browser vma anche se lo scarica poi in definitiva non so dove lo installa :(
<drox> Ragazzi una cosa ho eliminato la partizione con su win e giustamente ho il grub con il menu di scelta come faccio a eliminarlo?
<nannes> drox: Puoi fare un update del GRUB, oppure una reinstallazione (sempre del grub :D), oppure ancora una modifica manuale della configurazione (modificando il file /boot/grub/grub.cfg), oppure fare quella stessa modifica mediante programma apposito dotato di InterfacciaGrafica
<drox> mmmmm
<nannes> Comunque, è sempre consigliato leggere almeno il manuale del GRUB, o altrimenti una guida semplificata
<nannes> !grub | drox
<ubot-it> drox: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<drox> nannes: ok mi leggo il link se ho problemi ritorno ^_^
<nannes> drox: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci
<drox> non capisco una cosa io avevo win e kubuntu, e avere il menu aveva senso... adesso che ho solo su kubuntu e win la partizione dove c'era win la ho elimianta non mi serve più che mi carichi il menù giusto? nannes
<nannes> drox: Giusto! Sempre che non ti serva il 'recovery mode' o un 'memory test' ;D
<drox> ah vero!!! ;D nannes quindi il menù appare sempre almeno fino che io non lo elimino ma come si fa? o meglio si può fare ed ha senso
<drox> ?
<nannes> Certo che si può fare, grub è programmato per ogni esigenza. Leggi quella guidozza
<drox> nannes: scusa sono arivato in fondo solo alla fine!!! quindi si nasconde grub e al massimo poi si ripristina!!! grazie semrpe gentili e sapienti!!!
<drox> nannes: io ho midifiato il mio file /etc/default/grub abilitando il hidden del grub c'è solo una cosa ceh on capisco devo dare il comando update-grub2 nel terminale o non serve?
<neramarea> 'sera. greeter è quell'affare che slida in lightdm lo stesso sfondo scelto per il desktop, giusto?
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-07
<glpiana> ola
<hallino1> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fiodor> ragazzi come faccio a installare i plugin flash e java per firefox???
<glpiana> fiodor, per flash basta installare flashplugin-installer dal software center o da terminale con: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fiodor> per quanto riguarda jav a e silverlight tutto dovrebbe funzionare automaticamente????
<glpiana> fiodor, per java, dipende. nei repository trovi i plugin openjdk (installabili da software center, sia la versione 6 che la 7). devi cercare icedtea-6-plugin o icedtea-7-plugin
<fiodor> quale mi consigli glpiana ?
<glpiana> fiodor, per silverlight, niente da fare. al massimo puoi mettere moonlight, come add on di firefox, da qui http://go-mono.com/moonlight/
<glpiana> fiodor, non saprei cosa consigliarti, uso solo una applicazione java su firefox e va con entrambe le versioni
<fiodor> glpiana non mi permette di installare il plugin di flash
<glpiana> fiodor, e che ti dice?
<fiodor> posto il risultato su paste
<glpiana> !paste | fiodor
<ubot-it> fiodor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fiodor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133925/ glpiana
<glpiana> fiodor, hai un gestore di pacchetti aperto?
<fiodor> non mi pare
<glpiana> fiodor, tra l'altro devi aggiornare il sistema. fai così: sudo apt-get update
<fiodor> no hai ragione.... glpiana sta facendo aggiornamenti
<fiodor> era in corso nell'altra finestra
<glpiana> ah ecco. lascia che finisca allora
<fiodor> mi tocca attendere
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> jester- ci sei ?
<jester-> Andreone: cu fu
<Andreone> riguardo il dvb-t
<Andreone> ho fatto la ricerca dei canali da kaffeine ma ne trova poco
<Andreone> Ci sei ?
<glpiana> Andreone, hai provato con wscan e vlc?
<Andreone> wscan ?
<glpiana> Andreone, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/Wscan?highlight=%28w-scan%29
<glpiana> Andreone, lì poi da in pasto il file a totem, ma penso che un player valga l'altro
<Andreone> glpiana se do il comando
<Andreone> sudo w_scan -fc -X >> /etc/vdr/channels.conf
<Andreone> mi dice
<Andreone> bash: /etc/vdr/channels.conf: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> Andreone, e tu fallo così: sudo w_scan -fc -X >> channels.conf
<glpiana> Andreone, e poi il file lo cerchi nella tua home
<Andreone> glpiana mi dà: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1133940/
<glpiana> Andreone, mentre kaffeine vede la scheda?
<Andreone> si
<glpiana> ok, allora nulla
<Andreone> infatti mi trova i canali ma ne trova poco
<Andreone> Che faccio ?
<Andreone> glpiana ci sei ?
<glpiana> Andreone, sì che ci sono, ma ho scritto sopra: "<glpiana> ok, allora nulla"
<glpiana> Andreone, il mio intervento non ha portato a nulla per cui sto qui tranquillo e teccio :D
<Andreone> ah ah ah ah ah
<fiodor> glpiana,  ho lettto su alcuni forum di installare i plugin nonfree mi sapresti dire qualcosa a riguardo?
<glpiana> fiodor, installa il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras che ti mette tutto il necessario
<fiodor> ok
<akaki> ragazzi come faccio a modificare l'fstab per impostare il montaggio delle partizioni automatiche all'avvio del sistema?
<glpiana> !fstab | akaki leggi qui
<ubot-it> akaki leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<akaki> come faccio a individuare i parametri che devo inserire?
<glpiana> akaki, leggi tutto la guida, poi se ancora non sai che farne chiedi
<akaki> ok scusami
<jester-> glpiana: che leggendo si perda la vista come ci dicevano in confessione da bambini per alta cosa?
<glpiana> jester-, può darsi. però inset guide dovrebbero mettercele le figure!
<jester-> eh anche qualcche clip tipo youtubbo
<akaki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133998/ glpianacon questi risultati come devo modificare l'fstab?
<jester-> akaki: devi montare le ntfs?
<jester-> akaki: installa ntfs-config e usalo che lo scrive lui fstab
<akaki> entrmbi se è possibile
<akaki> non è un programma difficile da usare
<jester-> akaki: scusa ma cliccare la partizione da montare nella finestra sinistra di nautilus non va bene?
<jester-> la  monti quando serve
<akaki> molte volte faccio partire subito amule, ma lacartella incoing si trova in una partizione diversa da quella di home
<jester-> prima la clicchi e la monti poi fai partire il mulo
<frankie_> ciao
<frankie_> ho un problema con il mio ubuntu potete aiutarmi? grazie
<glpiana> frankie_, esponi il problema, e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<glpiana> akaki, è windows o pinux che vuoi montare all'avvio?
<frankie_> qundo scarico qualcosa il sistema mi chiede la password che non ricordo come posso resettarla oppure esiste un programma per poterlo fare?grazie
<glpiana> frankie_, devi resettare la password perchè non la ricordi o perchè non è tuo il pc?
<frankie_> non la ricordo
<frankie_> ovvero e' stato mio figlio ad inserirla e non la ricorda
<glpiana> frankie_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<frankie_> ma il pc funziona tutto normalmente solo ke non accetta i nuovi programmi
<glpiana> frankie_, non capisco quel "ma" all'inizio della frase. mica ti ho detto di reinstallare
<jester-> frankie_: il figliolo ha cambiato la pass user?
<jester-> frankie_: basta combiarla da recovery: passwd pippolo nuovapass
<frankie_> cioe' il pc funziona normalmente ,lavora tutto ma quando devo installare nuovi programmi mi kiede la password
<glpiana> frankie_, fin che stai qui a ripetere la stessa cosa il problema non si risolve. ti è stato indicato cosa fare
<jester-> frankie_: è normale che chieda la passa installando, mica è winzoz
<jester-> frankie_: gliela dai e lui è contento
<glpiana> come tutti :D
<xiaoy> frankie_, http://goo.gl/dYB5n
<AlexZion> ciao a tutti , oggi che voglio fare l'avanzamento di versione alla 12.04 , non c'è verso di far saltare fuori il tool per farlo .., qualcuno mi da una mano please ....
<glpiana> AlexZion, apri un terminale, dai sudo apt-get update  e metti tutto su pastebin
<nellix> Buongiorno , scarico il 12.04 , creo la chiavetta USB di avvio e funziona tutto OK. Stessa chiavetta , riformatto , scarico il 10.04 , creo la chiavetta avviabile , tento l'avviamento ma si inchioda appena dopo il bios... Perche' ? Grazie
<glpiana> nellix, non ti mostra nulla dell'avviamento della chiavetta?
<nellix> si , nn mi ricordo con precisione ma schermata nera e sopra a destra no boot o qualcosda di simile , premendo qualsiasi tasto continua a ripetere la stessa cosa
<nellix> a sinistra
<glpiana> nellix, concosa hai fatto la chiavetta?
<nellix> creatore dischi di avvio di ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> nellix, hai ancora la iso?
<nellix> si
<glpiana> controllane l'md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | nellix
<ubot-it> nellix: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<nellix> fatto tutto ok
<glpiana> nellix, rifai la chiavetta allora
<glpiana> nellix, stai installando su un pc recente?
<nellix> l'ho gia' fatto nn meno di 4 volte e mi sembra sufficiente...  :-))
<nellix> no , e' un po' datato , atom 1,6
<glpiana> nellix, e ci avevi già messo 10.04 in precedenza?
<nellix> non mi e' mai riuscito , sono mesi che provo... :-(
<glpiana> il processore è 32 o 64 bit?
<nellix> con la 11.04 funziona
<nellix> 32
<nellix> e anche con la 11.10
<glpiana> nellix, hai provato anche il cd alternate?
<nellix> no
<glpiana> prova
<nellix> e' un po' complicato xche' devo andare a prendere un lettore con attaco sata
<nellix> ma dovro' farlo
<glpiana> nellix, non capisco per quale motivo. non hai detto che fai se usb?
<glpiana> *le
<nellix> e' un "mini PC" con HD formato piccolo e mi occupa la presa ide
<glpiana> continuo a non capire
<nellix> per usare il cd alternate non posso usare i lettori che ho in quanto sono IDE , e l'unica presa ide che ha la scheda e' gia' occupata dall'hd
<Tarantino> nellix: come hai fatto a fare lle usb?
<nellix> spero di essermi spiegato :-)
<glpiana> nellix, scusa, io l'ho chiamato cd, ma intendevo la iso
<Tarantino> prendi iso alternate e fai usb
<nellix> ahhhh ....
<Tarantino> :)
<nellix> allora provo subito
<nellix> grazie veramente
<nellix> magari ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> oki
<nellix> grazie di nuovpo
<nellix> nuovo , buon preseguimento
<AlexZion> rieccomi glpiana scusami se ero sparito .....
<glpiana> AlexZion, io ero andato a mangiare
<AlexZion> si anceh io la pasta si freddava ... :)
<glpiana> ah no, io ero già tornato. vabbè non importa
<AlexZion> comunque il fatto è che se non ho un aggiornamento da fare , non mi propone nemmeno di fare l'avanzamento ...., e mi pare assurda 'sta cosa ...
<AlexZion> non ho modo di far partire l'avanzamento con un qualche comando !?!
<glpiana> AlexZion, su cosa sei? gnome o kde?
<AlexZion> kde..., kubuntu 11.10 glpiana
<glpiana> AlexZion, dammi l'output di: dpkg -L update-manager-kde
<glpiana> !paste | AlexZion
<ubot-it> AlexZion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AlexZion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134108/
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> AlexZion, come si chiama il gestore degli aggiornamenti di kde?
<AlexZion> muon-update credo ...
<AlexZion> muon-updater per l'esattezza glpiana
<glpiana> AlexZion, ed è quello che quando hai aggironametni da fare ti propone anche l'avanzamento di versione?
<AlexZion> credo proprio di si anceh se l'avanzamento di solito appare nella tray come applicazione separata ....
<glpiana> AlexZion, e in muon non hai trovato, tra i menu, opzioni per l'avanzamento di versione?
<AlexZion> no , non pi pare ci sia nulla a riguardo , ma mageri controllo meglio ......
<glpiana> AlexZion, guarda, vedo sulla guida che per kde è racocmandato l'avanzamento da riga di comando, per cui se vuoi procediamo
<AlexZion> si , stavo cercando proprio quel comando ma senza trovarlo .. :)
<glpiana> AlexZion, sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<AlexZion> è già alla versione più recente ....
<glpiana> oki
<glpiana> AlexZion, ora prova a scrivere: do-release-upgrade
<AlexZion> mi dice nessun nuovo rilascio trovato :O
<glpiana> AlexZion, allora scrivi: kdesu kate /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<glpiana> AlexZion, metti su pastebin
<AlexZion> kdesu comando non trovato , fa lo stesso con sudo , giusto !?!
<glpiana> prova kdesudo
<AlexZion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134115/
<AlexZion> si ma alla fine è lo stesso di sudo , no !?!
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> AlexZion, sostituisci prompt=lts con Prompt=normal
<AlexZion> ok , e poi do-release-upgrade , giusto !?!
<glpiana> sì
<AlexZion> si sembra funzionare , e ora mi chiede conferma da konsole....
<glpiana> procedi
<AlexZion> ok , grazie glpiana e speriamo bene ..... :)
<glpiana> lol
<AlexZion> si la mia macchina è un po' particolare è un dell xps 15z e so che potrebbe darmi problemi , speriamo il meno possibile .... :)
<glpiana> AlexZion, tu mantieni il vecchio kernel a fine installazione, così nel caso avvii con quello
<AlexZion> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<AlexZion> mi verrà richiesto se mantenere il vecchio kernel ?
<glpiana> potrebbe chiederti di pulire il sistema dai vecchi pacchetti
<glpiana> AlexZion, ma una live non l'hai provata?
<AlexZion> si , disabilitando acpi parte senza problemi ....
<glpiana> non è bello dover disabilitare acpi
<AlexZion> si lo so , ma poi si dovrebbe risolvere , per lo meno con la 11.10 ho risolto modificando i parametri da passare al grub ...
<glpiana> e che parametri passavi?
<AlexZion> sta tutto nel wiki che ti ho lincato poco sopra ...
<AlexZion> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=noirq quiet splash"
<glpiana> ok
<AlexZion> purtroppo la macchina sulla quale lo uso , è performante da paura , ma non propriamente compatibile al 100% con linux ... :(
<nicotano> salve
<marcello> ciao a tutti
<marcello> ho bisogno di aiuto con la scheda ATI Mobility Radeon HD5470, non riesco a farla funzionare
<marcello> ho provato con Ubuntu 10.10 e 12.04
<glpiana> marcello, in che senso non riesci a farla funzionare?
<marcello> ho provato in mille modi ad installare i driver, seguendo mille siti, ma il sistema non la riconosce
<marcello> ci sono continui errori, e certe applicazioni e giochi per bambini non partono nemmeno
<glpiana> marcello, dammi l'output del comando: lspci | grep -i vga
<marcello> adesso non riesco perchè non sono a casa, comunque quando arrivo davanti al mio pc provo a vedere se sei ancora in chat, se no ci guarderemo un'altra volta
<glpiana> oki
<marcello> magari riuscissi ad aiutarmi, sono 2 giorni che divento scemo
<marcello> comunque nei dettagli del sistema non era riconosciuta, dava "unknown"
<glpiana> marcello, snza quell'output non si va da nessuna parte. e soprattutto non si va da nessuna parte senza pc sotto mano. per cui torna quando hai il pc
<marcello> ok, penso dalle 17:30 in poi
<glpiana> marcello, sorry ma non ci sarò. ma ci sarà sicuramente altra gente che può aiutarti
<marcello> spero. altrimenti ti troverò un'altra volta. intanto mille grazie
<glpiana> :)
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti! c'è un posto dove vedere lo stato dei pacchetti su ubuntu? tipo se è pianificato l'aggiornamento del programma pippo alla versione X o meno
<mapreri> fourlastor: se per pacchetti intendi (in questo caso) front-end di programmi, non vengono praticamente aggiornati. al massimo vedi se esiste quella veresione nel rilascio in sviluppo. controlla inltre nei -proposed e -backports (fai tutto in uno andando in packages.ubuntu.com). dimmi che pacchetto ti interessa
<fourlastor> lib allegro, attualmente è alla versione 4 nei repository, volevo sapere se c'è un modo di sapere se/quando più o meno verrà inclusa la versione 5
<fourlastor> mapreri, ops, dimenticato di citarti :P
<jester-> fourlastor: se non per motivi di sicurezza o bugs una distro stabile nasce e muore con le versioni app lib e quant'altro del momento del rilascio
<jester-> fourlastor: se vuoi le ultime versioni devi metterti una rolling tipo debian sid o testing
<mapreri> umh.. c'è liballegro4.4, 5 non c'è nemmeno in debian sid, e l'import è finito, e tra un po' ci sono i freeze dei pacchetti su quantal, probabilmente lo troverai sulla 13.10 :/
<mapreri> fourlastor: ↑
<fourlastor> jester-, quindi, essendo già nei repository di ubuntu 12.10 la versione 4.4 posso aspettarmi la stessa cosa (che non avrà la 5 in pratica)?
<mapreri> fourlastor: yep.
<fourlastor> mapreri, in pratica al momento pacchettizzata non c'è da nessuna parte
<mapreri> o meglio
<jester-> fourlastor: se la 4 non è buggata non verrà cambiata
<jester-> altrimenti cvhe stabile sarebbe
<mapreri> fourlastor: c'è qualche ppa personale in giro, ma non so quanto fidarmi. se ti serve ti conviene fartela da te...
<fourlastor> jester-, non parlo di cambiata, però teoricamente (vedi wesnoth, primo pacchetto che mi viene in mente) non basterebbe fare liballegro4.4 e liballegro5 ?
<mapreri> jester-: è una mainline... non verrebbe cambiata nenache se fosse buggata, farebbe un rilascio intermedio 4.4-[]
<mapreri> fourlastor: verrà fatto per la 13.04
<jester-> fourlastor: è la policy di ogni distro seria stabile non solo ubuntu
<fourlastor> mapreri, per quanto riguarda me stesso me la scarico da svn e sto apposto, il problema è che se vuoi fare qualcosa da distribuire poi non hanno le dipendenze adatte : \
<fourlastor> jester-, mica dico che è sbagliato, dico che però ci stanno alcune cose che hanno più versioni :P
<jester-> fourlastor: dovresti sentire in #ubuntu-it-dev e ancora meglio in #ubuntu-dev
<mapreri> fourlastor: anche liballegro, c'è 4.2 e 4.4
<fourlastor> mapreri, quindi il problema è il cambio di versione da 4 a 5?
<mapreri> fourlastor: se lo vuoi distribuire fai un pacchetto non ufficiale, se ne sei in grado. comunque se in debian sono attivi, ci saranno pacchetti non ufficiali ovunque.
<fourlastor> mh non penso ce ne siano su debian, sul loro wiki parlano di installarlo con make install per entrambi
<mapreri> fourlastor: no. anche se fosse un 4.6 sarebbe uguale.
<mapreri> fourlastor: infatti. ci sono due DD e debian-games con quel liballegro4.4
<mapreri> (o DM)
<fourlastor> mapreri, non ho capito allora perché c'è comunque la 4.2..
<fourlastor> cioè, ho capito il perché non vien cambiata la versione che c'è nella stabile, e fin qui ok
<fourlastor> però non ho capito perché non è possibile aggiungere una 3a versione installabile a mano
<fourlastor> due DD?
<fourlastor> che significa? :P
<fourlastor> mapreri ↑
<mapreri> fourlastor: si può, ci possono essere tutte le versioni che vuoi nei repo (anche se tengono solo due o tre) per questioni di compaibilità. vedi ad esempio postgres, ci due versioni nei repo. in più te puoi installare un'altra versione per i fatti tuoi in locale, stando però dopo attendo a non installare roba che vada in conflitto. infatti dubito che tu possa installare liballegro4.2 e 4.4 nello stesso tempo...
<mapreri> non si aggiunge ai repo perchè perchè è uscito da poco e prima lo testano per bene per vedere (anche) come reagisce con tutto il resto del sistema debian/ubuntu ( jester- lasciami semplificare....)
<fourlastor> ah ok dici dato che la 12.10 sta per uscire non c'è abbastanza tempo per testare
<mapreri> DD = Debian Developer, DM = Debian Mantainer
<jester-> mapreri:  non per altro ubuntu è poco stabile al momento del rilascio
<jester-> poco tempo per testare
<mapreri> fourlastor: yep, in genere per queste modifiche aspettiamo che arrivino da debian, che deve ancora integrarle..
<dod_> the universal operating system...
<mapreri> fourlastor: per i primi due mesi di sviluppo c'è un merge di tutti i pacchetti da debian, che  già passato per quantal. quindi forse probabilmente per la  13.10 è fatta
<mapreri> dod_: :D
<fourlastor> ddddoh! XD vabè, significa che dopo aver cercato di portare liballegro su ruby, mi metto a capire come pacchettizzarla, e poi conquisterò il mondo :P
<fourlastor> altra domandina.. ma quando finisce l'alfabeto (quindi tra un paio d'anni) che si fa? : \
<mapreri> fourlastor: per la prima. se non lo spacci in giro per il web (siccome è comunque fatto seguendo zero policy) per pacchettizzare velocemente usa checkinstall
<mapreri> !checkinstall
<ubot-it> checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Checkinstall
<fourlastor> sìsì lo conosco
<mapreri> fourlastor: la seconda me la domando anch'io :P
<fourlastor> un'idea potrebbe essere ricominciare l'alfabeto, tale che ogni distribuzione sia comunque alfabeticamente successiva a quella con la stessa lettera della mandata precedente
<mapreri> fourlastor: invece debian mi domando quanto ci mette a finire i personaggi di Toy Story...
<fourlastor> ahaha
<mapreri> metterà*
<fourlastor> secondo me pagano le tangenti per farne uscire un 4o con nuovi personaggi
<dod_> passa a cars
<mapreri> lololol... debian è fantastico... pochissimi sponsor e guarda dove arriva :D
<mapreri> dod_: lolololol :D
<fourlastor> mapreri, si fino ad un certo punto però, regole così ferree te lo fan restare un prodotto di nicchia pur avendo grandi potenzialità
<mapreri> fourlastor: regole così ferree lo mantengono una cosa meravigliosa :D se guardi l'iter per diventare DD resti a bocca aperta... e mi sta bene. ho usato sid per due anni e non ho mai avuto un crash. uso quantal da 4 mesi e non ho più la parte grafica (non mi si avvia proprio X, anzi è sparito l'eseguibile /usr/bin/X -.-). per me fanno bene, però queste son discussioni da
<mapreri> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mapreri> che non mi piacciono :P
<fourlastor> dipende cosa vuoi dal tuo pubblico :) comunque ok, chiuso qui il discorso :P
<mapreri> :)
<mapreri> qualcuno qua si intende di ircd e services
<mapreri> ?
<giordan> salve a tutti/e, sono ritornato a ubuntu 12.04 con gnome-shell, ho da chiedere una cosa: per installare ubuntu 12.04 mi sono serviti tre tentativi, ci sono riuscito spuntando le due caselle di scarica aggiornamenti e installa codec proprietari, come mai?
<ciccioscar> salve ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi perchè i filmati flash non si visualizzano anche se il plug in è isnst e agg
<ciccioscar> informazioni su flash?
<ciccioscar> qualcuno sa qualcosa di flash?
<laidon> sera a tutti
<Mauro> Buonasera sono neofita di Ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<laidon> da stamattina non visualizzo i video presenti in repubblica.it (non è stato trovato un formato valido da riprodurre). Chi può confermare e magari dirmi come ha risolto?
<Mauro> Ho installato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu e l'ho inserita al posto del vecchio Xp però la schermata non è regolare mi taglia una fetta verticale sul lato dx dello schermo, poi non riesco a capire come installare programmi ad esmpio inserire google chrome al posto di firefox come browser...
<laidon> Mauro, vai nel software center e installa chrome da lì
<Mauro> grazie laidon l'ho fatto sembra che carichi qualcosa ma poi non ttrovo chrome da nessuna parte c'è una specie di scatola ci faccio clik ma non c'è un tasto di conferma chrome risulta installato ma dovrebbe posizionarsi in colonna sulla sinistra dove ci sono le icone principali, scusatemi sono un po' ignorante in materia :(
<laidon> Mauro, prova ad aprirlo da terminale digitando chrome
<laidon> e appena ti spunta blocchi l'icona nella barra a sinistra
<Mauro> Grazie laidon sto provando però ti sto digitando dal notebook mentre l'altro pc dove ho installato ubuntu è in cucina :)
<laidon> e sposta il netbook in cucina allora :)
<DD3my> buonasera
<Mauro> mi sono spostato laidon sto riscaricando chrome (google-crome-stable_current_i386-1.deb
<Rikolecce> ciao
<Rikolecce> ho appena fatto la mia prima installazione di Ubuntu
<Rikolecce> sembra che la scheda wireless non sia attiva
<Mauro> Grazie <laidon> forse sono riuscito ad installare chrome :)
<Rikolecce> mi potete suggerire come risolvere il problema e connettermi?
<Rikolecce> al momento sono su altro pc
<Mauro> <laidon> Non vorrei abusare della tua pazienza, ma ci sarebbe un 2° problema che riguarda il monitor, in fase di installazione da cd ieri sera la schermata era piena, ma dopo il riavvio di Ubuntu mi manca una fetta di schermo a destra, questo è un problema + complesso...
<Mauro> Sono andato su impostazioni di sistema e poi su monitor - ho una risoluzione di 800x600 (4:3) non modificabile, poi c'è scritto bordi adesivi ed è su off .....
<neofita> volevo chiedere:
<neofita> se installassi ubuntu..i miei file salvati su win7 andrebbero persi?
<hallino1> Dipende che installazione fai neofita .. Sei fai dual boot no
<neofita> cioè ripartire il disco e tenere entrambi i SO?
<Alex-Zion> ovviamente se facendo il dualboot , non vai a cancellare la parte di disco dove sono salvato ....m in un eventuale ridimensionamento
<laidon> Mauro, lo devi modificare dalle impostazioni del tuo monitor, dovrebbero esserci dei tastini esterni per farlo
<neofita> DITEMI COME SI FA'
<neofita> PLEASE
<Mauro> Ciao laidonil fatto è che si tratta di un televisore lcd dove ho allacciato anche un pc questo puà essere un problema con xp non lo era
<Alex-Zion> neofita  a fare cosa !?!, partizionare il disco ?
<laidon> Alex-Zion, neofita è andato...
<Alex-Zion> ahh beh .... :)
<laidon> Mauro, e non ci sono comandi per spostare o centrare il video?
<Mauro> Mi pare proprio di no :(
<laidon> ma è proprio un tv quindi, non un monitor?
<Mauro> Si un Techne di qualche anno fa c'è anche digitale terrestre e pc attaccato ma con xp funzionava bene però anche li la risoluzione massima era sempre 800x600
<Rikolecce> scusate, io sono ad un livello mooooooolto basso, ho installato ubuntu ma le impostazioni della lingua chiedono update e non mi si collega ad internet
<Rikolecce> ho trovato il seguente link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=525388
<Rikolecce> ma come si accede alla riga di comando?
<jester-> Rikolecce: dal terminale, colelgamento a cavo o wifi
<Mauro> Asp ho trovato sul monitor un tasto menu
<Rikolecce> sarebbe il "classico" comando esegui di windows?
<Rikolecce> Jester in network mi dice che la wireless è disabilitata "by hardware switch"
<jester-> Rikolecce: sei collegato col pc interessato?
<Rikolecce> direi di no :-)
<jester-> Rikolecce: attaccare il cavo per quanto basta a sistemare la wifi? intanto è accesa?
<Rikolecce> jester: si, è accesa, ma non ho connessione via cavo disponibile, purtroppo
<jester-> Rikolecce: apri un terminale
<Rikolecce> jester: cioè :-(
<jester-> !terminale | Rikolecce
<ubot-it> Rikolecce: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Mauro> Grazie laidon ho migliorato molto col menu del monitor :)
<Mauro> Sono quelle cose che non si fanno mai o quasi ;)
<laidon> son contento :)
<Rikolecce> jester: ho già visto quella pagina, ma non ci ho capito nulla :-(((((
<laidon> jester-, per favore puoi provare ad aprire un video nel sito di repubblica che a me da stamattina non me li riproduce? non capisco se il sito è cambiato o qualche aggiornamento da me ha fatto casino...
<jester-> laidon: dammi un link preciso
<jester-> Rikolecce: usi unity? la ciofeca con la barra a sinistra sul desktop?
<laidon> jester-, http://video.repubblica.it/dossier/londra-2012/olimpiadi-l-oro-nei-100-rana-ho-barato/102573?video
<jester-> laidon: non funza e il problema dovrebbe essere il cazzillo che usano sul sito
<laidon> meno male che è colpa loro
<laidon> avran cambiato codec sul loro cazzillo
<Rikolecce> jester: si, credo sia quella
<jester-> clicca langolo alto sinistro sulla barra a nella ricerca scrivi terminale
<Rikolecce> Jester: grande! trovato :-)
<jester-> Rikolecce: scrivi: rfkill list  batti enter e dimmi se vedi qualche si
<Rikolecce> Jester: indica Yes sia su Soft Bloked che Hard Bloked
<jester-> Rikolecce: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Rikolecce> jester: fatto, il cursore ha smesso di pulsare
<jester-> Rikolecce: scrivi: rfkill list
<Rikolecce> jester: ora soft block è no
<Rikolecce> hard ancora yes
<jester-> Rikolecce: lspci | grep -i network  dimme sè  è broadcom
<Rikolecce> jester: Atheros communications
<jester-> Rikolecce: funza quella scheda in linux, c'è un tastino da spostare per avccenderla?
<jester-> Rikolecce: è spenta da interruttore
<Rikolecce> jester: c'è un tasto, ma era su "attiva", e lo confermava anche il led, se sposto il tastino dovrebbe essere spenta, infatti se la sposto torna tutto yes
<jester-> Rikolecce: e accesa cosa c'è su yes
<jester-> facendo rfkill list
<Rikolecce> hard
<Rikolecce> soft è no
<jester-> Rikolecce: sudo modprobe ath9k
<jester-> controlla nell'icona rete se compare
<Rikolecce> niente...
<jester-> Rikolecce:
<jester-> Rikolecce: sudo modprobe ath9k   ti chiede la pass la dai?
<jester-> e irbatti enter?
<jester-> cosi come sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> se non dai la pass non esegue
<Rikolecce> me l'ha chiesta all'inizio, poi no più
<jester-> ok riavvia col la scheda accesa
<jester-> io devo andare a cena
<Rikolecce> ok
<Rikolecce> Jester: GRANDISSIMO!!!! funge, me la vede. Grazie mille!
<Rikolecce> Jester: confermo che si è connesso :-DDD
<walter_> salve
<walter_> devo installare ubuntu su un hd che presenta già quattro partizioni primarie create dalla casa madre hp
<walter_> non so come muovermi quindi chiedevo per non creare danni
<elgaton> walter_: Un attimo (gli HP richiedono alcune precauzioni)
<elgaton> walter_: Ora cerco
<walter_> ok grazie
<elgaton> walter_: OK, trovato un po' di documentazione. Gli HP hanno quattro partizioni: una di sistema (file di avvio), una principale (OS e documenti), una di ripristino e una con strumenti vari di diagnostica (da non toccare se possibile).
<elgaton> walter_: La soluzione migliore è usare HP Recovery per (1) creare il set di dischi di ripristino, se non l'hai già fatto, e (2) eliminare la partizione di ripristino. In questo modo non potrai ripristinare il sistema allo stato di fabbrica senza usare i DVD.
<elgaton> walter_: In compenso la partizione di ripristino non ci sarà più e lì dentro potrai crearti una partizione estesa: al suo interno crei le solite due o tre per Ubuntu.
<elgaton> walter_: Le altre tre partizioni (sistema, OS, tools) non vanno toccate.
<walter_> al posto di quella di ripristino non posso fare un backup della tools e cancellare quella al posto della recovery? ho avuto un problema con un altro pc sul quale feci i dvd cancellai la partizione recovery e quando fu necessario il lettore dvd non funzionava
<walter_> quindi potete immaginare quanto non vorrei cancellare la partizione di recovery
<elgaton> walter_: Ho sentito pareri contrastanti al riguardo. Un'altra soluzione è convertire la partizione di Windows in partizione logica (tanto il boot viene effettuato dalla piccola partizione di sistema all'inizio, che resta primaria).
<walter_> c'è qualche tool che consente di convertire la partizione windows in logica?
<elgaton> walter_: prova con questo: http://www.partitionwizard.com/free-partition-manager.html
<walter_> ok
<elgaton> walter_: In ogni caso ricorda che quando cambi le partizioni devi fare un piccolo aggiustamento a Windows per dirgli dove trovare la partizione di ripristino.
<walter_> potresti andare a fondo gentilmente? è la prima volta che affronto una installazione del genere
<elgaton> walter_: OK. Prima di tutto, hai creato i DVD di ripristino e fatto un po' di backup prima di partire?
<Mauro> Buonasera
<Mauro> Domandina facile facile posso inviare e se si in che modo la mia posta di g.mail per inviare i file di libreoffice? non volevo creare l'ennesimo account di posta elettronica :(
<Mauro> Domanda troppo difficile :(
<elgaton> Hi
<Mauro> Buonanotte riproverò domani forse sarò più fortunato :(
<walter_> salve
<walter_> ho bisogno di installare ubuntu su un hp che presente le sue solite 4 partizioni primarie
<walter_> voglio cancellarne anche ma non la hp tool e la recovery
<walter_> qualcuno puo aitarmi?
<walter_> *aiutarmi
<walter_> ?
<walter_> premetto che al momento ho solo ridimensionato la partizione contenente windows ricavando spazio non allocato chiarmante inutilizzabile agli occhi dell' installazione di ubuntu
<walter_> prima qualcuno mi ha risposto ma è caduta la connessione
<walter_> c'è qualcuno?
<elgaton> walter_: Sono qui, scusa per la connessione
<walter_> grazie
<walter_> dicevamo
<walter_> sarei per il tuo suggerimento di trasformare la partzione di windows da primaria a logica
<elgaton> Dicevamo: hai creato i DVD di ripristino e fatto un backup? È sempre buona norma prima di procedere.
<walter_> quelli si sono in procinto di farlo a prescindere
<walter_> riguardo al backup il pc è nuovo quindi al momento non è necessario
<elgaton> OK, ti do' le indicazioni, ti consiglio però di creare quei DVD prima di procedere.
<walter_> li metto a fare adesso mentre parlo con te allora
<elgaton> OK
<elgaton> I passi sono:
<elgaton> 1) scarica il software di cui ti ho riportato il link prima, non l'ho usato a dire il vero; lo installi in Windows e lo avvii.
<walter_> se me lo ridai sempre perchè è caduta la connessione
<elgaton> http://www.partitionwizard.com/free-partition-manager.html
<walter_> ok
<walter_> ma come software non va bene anche asaeus?
<walter_> ci sei?
<elgaton> Ci sono
<elgaton> (ho un bel po' di chat aperte, sto dando una mano a un nuovo triager per Ubuntu)
<walter_> dicevo come software di partizionamento ho già esaeus
<walter_> installato sul pc su cui devo operare
<elgaton> Prova ad aprirlo, clicca con il tasto destro sulla partizione di Windows, dovrebbe esserci l'opzione per cambiare il tipo a "Partizione logica" (ora non lo utilizzo da un bel po', non ricordo di preciso)
<walter_> si la funzione c'è
<walter_> solo che ora sto facendo un attimo i dvd
<walter_> sono a buon punto però
<elgaton> OK, aspetta che i DVD siano fatti, poi cambia il tipo e riavvia quando richiesto.
<elgaton> (Oltre a cambiare il tipo di partizione, devi anche ridurne le dimensioni per far posto a Ubuntu).
<walter_> il ridimensionamento già ce l'ho fatto
<elgaton> OK. Allora cambia solo il tipo. NON creare partizioni aggiuntive da Easeus, lo farai dal programma di installazione di Ubuntu.
<walter_> ok allora a conversione fatta verifico solo se windows parte lo stesso poi avvio direttamente dall' usb con ubuntu?
<elgaton> Esatto, poi installi da lì - fai il partizionamento manuale anziché quello automatico e controlla che le partizioni siano create come segue:
<elgaton> [partizione di sistema][Partizione estesa con dentro [quella di Windows][Qui metti le due di Linux]][Ripristino][Tools]
<walter_> le due di linux sarebbero la swap e la /
<elgaton> Esatto
<walter_> mi potresti dire le rispettive dimensioni?
<walter_> su 200 gb totali destinati a ubuntu
<elgaton> Per lo swap metti una dimensione pari alla RAM che hai, e qualcosa in più. Pensi di tenere Ubuntu 12.04 a lungo o prevedi di aggiornare spesso?
<walter_> di solito quando esce una versione nuova aggiorno
<elgaton> Allora forse ti conviene tenere anche la /home separata, così se succede qualcosa è un po' più sicuro (non devi riformattarla).
<walter_> quindi ca creata anche la partizione /home
<elgaton> Sì, a fianco di quella di Linux. Te lo consiglio, benché non sia obbligatorio.
<elgaton> (Tanto, cambiando la partizione di Windows da primaria a logica non hai più problemi sul numero massimo di partizioni).
<walter_> infatti
<walter_> l'unica cosa è che non so se hai problemi di orari
<elgaton> Ho ancora una quarantina di minuti circa
<walter_> qui ho dovuto rifare i dvd perchè non so come ma riguardo ai dvd mi ha dato errore ed ho dovuto rifare
<walter_> pensi sia meglio farli prima di smanettare?
<walter_> la partizione recovery cmq c'è
<elgaton> Meglio, perché se qualcosa va storto i DVD sono l'unica speranza.
<walter_> e allora facciamo che appena ho davanti il quadro partizioni da ubuntu ti contatto
<walter_> così al volo mi aiuti a creare le 3 partizioni con le rispettive dimensioni
<walter_> per te è pk?
<elgaton> PK?
<walter_> *ok?
<elgaton> Va bene
<walter_> a tra poco allora
<elgaton> A tra poco
<elgaton> Hi
<gitacora> Salve a tutti!
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-08
<Carlin0> notte
<sandrov> Salve
<sandrov> qualcuno online ?
<sandrov> ???
<sandro_> salve
<sandro_> qualcuno online ?
<sandro_> salve
<sandro_> nessuno puo' aiutarmi ?
<glpiana> ola
<Mauro> Buongiorno come si settano le impostazioni per far stampare da ubuntu prima con xp stampavo mentre adesso:( il pc è collegato in wifi con la stampante
<glpiana> Mauro, se la stampante ha un indirizzo ip, configura una stampante di rete con quell'indirizzo
<Mauro> Grazie ci sono riuscito ho appena stampato la pagina di prova :)
<glpiana> :)
<Mauro> Grazie ci sono riuscito ho appena stampato la pagina di prova :)sono andato sulla home ho digitato stampante e con pochi clik sono riuscito a inserirla
<glpiana> bene
<Mauro> ho solo un problema malgrado abbia settato il tv lcd che fa da monitor nel punto in cui sto scrivendo non riesco a intravedere i caratteri :(
<glpiana> Mauro, cioè la risoluzione è sbagliata?
<Mauro> Non è un monitor è un tv lcd e usando il telecomando andando su pc ci sono le regolazioni per centrare e spostare in alto e in basso l'immagine ma la pagina in fondo mi viene leggermente tagliata
<Mauro> quello che sto scrivendo lo vedo solo quando faccio invio
<glpiana> Mauro, la tv è l'unico schermo collegato al momento?
<Mauro> Si in rete ho ualtri 2 portatili mma ho deciso di provare ubuntu su questo vecchio pc che ho in cucina
<glpiana> Mauro, la tv è l'unico schermo collegato AL PC CHE STAI USANDO?
<Mauro> Si
<Mauro> manca proprio un inezia per vedere dove sto scrivendo :(
<glpiana> Mauro, apri un terminale e scrivi: xrandr. mettisu pastebin quello che esce
<glpiana> !paste | Mauro
<ubot-it> Mauro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauro> Scusate non volevo intasare il canale mi spiace ma non sono molto pratico :(
<glpiana> Mauro, non hai instasato il canale. ti ho indicato il link su cui copiare l'output del comando che devi digitare a terminale
<MaLa> Buongiorno a tutti!
<MaLa> Avrei una domanda su exim4 e PHP...
<MaLa> Ho configurato exim4 in modo che spedisca email attraverso un mio account GMAIL e il PHP invia email sfruttando exim4, ma capita che le email non vengono spedite istantaneamente, ma possono passare dai 5 ai 10 minuti tra una mail e l'altra.
<MaLa> esiste una soluzione?
<elgaton> MaLa: non sono esperto di exim, però nei file di configurazione dei mail server in genere dovrebbe essere possibile impostare l'invio immediato, ora controllo
<MaLa> Ho provato anche a inserire in /etc/cron.d un file con " * * * * * root /usr/sbin/exim4 -qff " (senza le virgolette) ma non c'è stato nulla da fare
<MaLa> lanciando il comando diretto la mail viene spedita direttamente... :(
<elgaton> MaLa: prova a cambiare in /etc/init.d/exim il valore QUEUE, mettilo a un minuto
<MaLa> provo subito
<elgaton> MaLa: ricordati poi di riavviare exim
<MaLa> elagton io in /etc/init.d/exim4 ho QUEUEINTERVAL=30m. E' quello il valore da cambiare in 1m?
<elgaton> MaLa: un attimo...
<elgaton> MaLa: non riesco a trovare riferimenti nella documentazione di exim, prova a cambiare QUEUEINTERVAL e vediamo
<MaLa> elgaton: cambiato, ma nel mainlog rimane questa dicitura "exim 4.72 daemon started: pid=3195, -q30m, listening for SMTP on [127.0.0.1]:25"
<elgaton> MaLa: OK, ora installo exim e vedo
<MaLa> exim4
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Mauro> Comando "xrandr." non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "xrandr" dal pacchetto "x11-xserver-utils" (main) xrandr.: comando non trovato
<cristian_c_> installalo
<glpiana> Mauro, senza il punto, solo xrandr
<Mauro> Ok ora riprovo :)
<Mauro> E algebra quello che è venuto fuori :)
<MaLa> elagton: trovato niente?
<elgaton> MaLa: sto guardando
<Mauro> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 248 x 175, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600 default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm    800x600        50.0     51.0     52.0     53.0     54.0     55.0     56.0     57.0     58.0*
<glpiana> Mauro, ti ho chiesto di copiare tutto su pastebin, non qui in canale
<glpiana> !paste | Mauro leggi le istruzioni
<ubot-it> Mauro leggi le istruzioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauro> ok scusa
<Mauro> credo di averlo postato non so se lo vedi :(
<glpiana> Mauro, devi copiare qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<MaLa> elagton: Se può esserti di aiuto ho fatto un " tail -f " sia si /var/log/exim4/mainlog che su /etc/php5/php5-mail.log ed entrambi spediscono la mail immediatamente, ma al mio account GMAIL arriva in ritardo. Exim4 è configurato per spedire email con un mio Account GMAIL attraverso Smarthost
<elgaton> MaLa: il mio nick è "elgaton", non "elagton" :)
<elgaton> MaLa: non vorrei che GMail facesse il graylisting. Nei file di configurazione comunque non ho trovato niente al riguardo.
<MaLa> scusa elgaton, sono orbo. :D
<elgaton> MaLa: A questo punto ti suggerirei di usare Wireshark per monitorare l'invio dell'e-mail e vedere cosa accade.
<MaLa> io ho accesso solo via SSH a questa macchina
<MaLa> che è una debian come ubunut
<MaLa> ubuntu
<elgaton> MaLa: c'è tshark, la versione a riga di comando - catturi in un file, lo trasferisci alla tua macchina e vedi che accade
<elgaton> MaLa: Se no (se aspetti un attimo) sto cercando l'opzione per abilitare i log
<MaLa> ma se effettivamente scopro il graylisting come lo risolvo?
<MaLa> abilitare i log di exim4?
<Mauro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1135737/
<elgaton> MaLa: OK, i log dovrebbero essere abilitati di default, prova a guardare in /var/log/exim4 o qualcosa del genere, dovrebbero essere suddivisi per data di default. Prova a inviarne uno in un pastebin.
<MaLa> elgaton: ecco a te il log degli ultimi invii: http://pastebin.com/HrcTfyDa
<Mauro> Sono riuscito a usare bene paste sono un po imbranato abbiate pazienza :(
<glpiana> Mauro, sì andava bene. solo che il tuo monitor non viene riconosciuto. che scheda video hai?
<elgaton> MaLa: niente di anormale, il log dice che l'invio è effettuato subito. Se ci fossero problemi o il graylisting i log mostrerebbero un rifiuto iniziale del messaggio seguito da una consegna effettuata in ritardo. Non ho idea purtroppo di cosa possa accadere, Exim dice che tutto è a posto.
<MaLa> già ed è proprio per questo che non riesco a spiegarmi la motivazione di tali ritardi...
<glpiana> Mauro, se non lo sai di preciso, nel terminale scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<Mauro> Ok provo
<elgaton> MaLa: senti, prova a inviare un messaggio a tester@mailinator.com, così vedo se il problema si ha solo con GMail
<MaLa> elgaton ti chiedo perdono, ma penso che il problema non sia nè in exim4 nè in php, ma sia su Thunderbird che uso per ricevere la posta
<MaLa> secondo me non aggiorna abbastanza velocemente la casella di posta e riceve in differita i messaggi
<elgaton> MaLa: come l'hai impostato? Hai l'account IMAP o il POP3 impostato per ricevere i messaggi ogni x minuti?
<elgaton> MaLa: Se fai "Scarica posta" subito dopo aver inviato il messaggio tramite exim dovrebbe andare
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1135755/
<MaLa> ho impostato l'IMAP per ricevere i messaggi. Ora guardo tra le opzioni. Suggerimenti?
<elgaton> MaLa: prova a cliccare su "Scarica posta" alcuni secondi dopo aver ricevuto il messaggio via EXIM, dovrebbe aggiornarsi.
<Mauro> cREDO CI SIANO ERRORI DI DIGITAZIONE DEVO RISPETTARE MAIUSCOLE MINUSCOLE E SPAZI?
<elgaton> Mal che vada invia una e-mail di prova così vedo se il problema è di exim
<MaLa> elgaton: Mandata
<elgaton> MaLa: c'è, quindi il problema non è di exim.
<MaLa> già
<elgaton> Prova a fare il refresh in Thunderbird, mi sa che è quello allora.
<Mauro> Scusate le maiuscole involontarie :)
<glpiana> MaLa, sì, meglio se copi e incolli
<glpiana> scusa MaLa
<glpiana> Mauro, meglio se copi e eincolli il comando
<Mauro> Non credo che incolli sul terminale ora riprovo
<MaLa> elgaton: Io ho impostato di controllare la presenza di nuovi messaggi ogni minuto su Thunderbird, ma non è molto affidabile a questo punto...
<elgaton> MaLa: adesso non so quanto sia affidabile l'IMAP di GMail, magari si aggiorna ogni 10/15 minuti, oppure è Thunderbird che evita di aggiornare "in tempo reale" per minimizzare l'uso della banda. In ogni caso i messaggi vengono recapitati in tempo reale.
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1135767/
<MaLa> elgaton: online sulla casella postale di gmail i messaggi vengono ricevuti in tempo reale per cui penso proprio sia colpa di Thunderbird
<elgaton> MaLa: trovato il colpevole :)
<MaLa> ed immagino che non esista soluzione a questo perchè colpa del programma stesso, giusto?
<glpiana> Mauro, ora fai lo stesso col comando: lsmod
<elgaton> MaLa: prova a cliccare su Modifica->Impostazioni account e nelle impostazioni server del tuo account GMail metti "Controlla nuovi messaggi ogni 1 minuti" e "Scarica automaticamente nuovi messaggi". Più di questo non si può fare
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1135771/
<MaLa> elgaton: ok, allora ho già fatto tutto il possibile. :(
<glpiana> Mauro, risali sul terminale e copia tutto, partendo dal comando lsmod
<elgaton> MaLa: almeno sappiamo che non è exim
<MaLa> già
<MaLa> grazie elgaton per il supporto
<elgaton> Di niente
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1135773/
<glpiana> Mauro, oki, hai messo i driver nvidia. apri nvidia settings, lo trovi tra le applicazioni
<Mauro> Ho aperto la scheda che devo fare?
<glpiana> Mauro, eh, adesso per me viene il difficile visto che non ho una nvidia. dovresti vedere una sezione relativa la monitor
<Mauro> Riesci a vedere qualcosa qui? http://goo.gl/1E0LY
<glpiana> Mauro, clicca sulle varie voci elencate nella colonna di sinistra fin che non visualizzi le impostazioni della tua tv
<jester-> Mauro: è la prima sesione in alto a sinistra del doppio monitor
<Mauro> Server display configuration?
<jester-> Mauro: ce l'hai davanti e non mi senbra difficile da capire, sta nella prima voce x server display configuration, è molto piu facile che in win7
<jester-> li scegli se farlo gemello o separato, quale il primo e quale il second, se a destra o sinistra
<Mauro> si ci sono ma non so cosa modificare
<jester-> Mauro che problema hai, la vede la tv o no
<Mauro> Ora vado a pranzo spero che dopo riesco a risolvere grazie per la tantissima pazienza che avete :)
<jester-> si si come la solito un momento prima di realizza si leva il biscotto dal forno
<akaki> ragazzi c'è qualche metodo per poter impostare l'avvio automatico di alcuni programmi all'avvio del sistema?????
<vds> akaki che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<jester-> akaki: nei menu c'è programmi avvio
<akaki> l'ultima
<akaki> dove jester-
<akaki> ???
<jester-> akaki: cerca nei menu
<jester-> o in impostazioni
<vds> akaki, http://askubuntu.com/questions/152402/how-to-see-startup-applications
<jester-> se hai unity scrivi prog nella ricerca
<akaki> ti riferisci per caso applicazioni d'avvio jester- ???
<jester-> akaki: eh
<akaki> si
<jester-> aggiungi una voce e ci metti il comando
<akaki> ok ci proveremo
<jester-> tipo /usr/bin/sticass
<akaki> ragazzi come faccio a localizzare il file che avvia un programma???
<jester-> akaki: gli eseguibili stanno in /usr/bin e di solito richiamo il nome del programma
<jester-> richiama*
<akaki> ok jester- provo
<jester-> akaki: in app avvio mi pare ci sia sfoglia
<akaki> si jester- comunque devo ricercare la posizione del file che avvia il programma che mi interessa
<jester-> akaki: solitamente funza anche senza metter /usr/bin  prova ad aggiungere e come coamdo ci metti firefox, termina sessione e rientri
<akaki> purtroppo sto agendo su un computer che comando da distanza con teamviewer.... mi serve appunto far partire all'avvio teamviewer per finire l'installazione su un computer di un mio amico
<jester-> akaki: guarda in /usr/bin/ se il file è teamviewer o simile, poi fai la prova da terminale
<akaki> in che senso jester- ???
<akaki> come posso fare la prova da terminale???
<jester-> akaki: scrivi firefox nel terminale
<jester-> e vedi che succede
<jester-> akaki: o teamviewer  o altro
<akaki> ok
<jester-> se il file quaglia si avvia la app
<akaki> quindi jester-  quando scrivo ad esmpio firefox, il terminale richiama il file allocato in /usr/bin
<akaki> ??
<akaki> buono a sapersi
<jester-> akaki: eh da un'ora che te lo dico
<akaki> scusami jester- sono duro di comprendorio
<akaki> jester-, funziona
<jester-> eccerto
<quebec> salve a tutti
<superbbbfab> ciao
<quebec> ho già chiesto a qualcuno di voi ma non ho risolto
<quebec> come faccio a passare da unity a gnome?
<quebec> sono già andato nella schermata di login e ho clikkato accanto al mio nome dove c'è il pallino e ho scelto gnome classic ma dopo aver messo la password
<davide> ciao a tutti. che distro posso usare su un netbook hp mini 110-3100..grz
<quebec> mi compare tutta la schermata incasinata di finestre e tutti quadratini
<quebec> aiutatemi please
<quebec> nessun suggerimento?
<cristian_c_> quebec, hai installato gnome shell?
<quebec> si
<quebec> da ubuntu software center
<quebec> la mia macchina è a 64 bit ed ho installato ubuntu 12.04 per 64 bit, ma ha già 2 anni, non è che era meglio se avessi installato quella a 32???
<cristian_c_> no saprei, teoricamente dovrebbe andare bene
<cristian_c_> *non
<glpiana> quebec, scegli gnome classic no effects
<quebec> provo
<davide> posso mettere ubuntu 12.04??
<glpiana> davide, dove?
<davide> su un netbook hp mini 110-3100
<glpiana> davide, prova la live e se va installalo
<davide> ok ,  come tu sai il netbook è privo di lettore cd , faccio un pen drive con installato ubuntu, che programma devo usare per creare la pen drive...
<glpiana> davide, http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yzTILhLrQlE ma comuqnue prova se gira e come gira prima di installare
<superbbbfab> ciao raga come faccio a eliminare un file?uso ubu12.04
<superbbbfab> ho letto di usare nautilus ma mi da 1 errore nel terminale
<superbbbfab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1135965/
<enzotib> superbbbfab, ma non è un file locale?
<superbbbfab> no è un zip per mame
<superbbbfab> sta nella cartella roms ma non me lo fa cancellare
<cristian_c_> superbbbfab, posta il percorso del file
<superbbbfab> ok
<superbbbfab> /usr/local/share/games/mame/roms/tmnt2.zip
<cristian_c_> è evidente
<superbbbfab> cosa
<superbbbfab> ?
<cristian_c_> però mi sembra strano che sia stato scaricato in quella posizione
<superbbbfab> no io l ho messo
<superbbbfab> stava su scaricati e con il terminale l ho spostato per farlo partire con il mame
<superbbbfab> ora vorrei cancellarlo
<superbbbfab> come si fa?
<cristian_c_> non c'è una cartella nella home relativa a mame
<cristian_c_> ?
<cristian_c_> secondo me è sbagliato spostare i file .zip in quella posizione
<superbbbfab> no non c'è
<cristian_c_> ?
<cristian_c_> ah
<superbbbfab> tu mi hai kiesto di mame nella home
<cristian_c_> posta: ls -a
<cristian_c_> magari c'è
<superbbbfab> devo scrivere sul terminale ls -a ?
<cristian_c_> sì
<cristian_c_> superbbbfab, per eliminarlo devi utilizzare il comando rm preceduto da sudo
<superbbbfab> vedo .mame
<cristian_c_> non dovresti (quasi) mai andare a trafficare con quelle cartelle di sistema, a meno che non vi siano alternative
<cristian_c_> visto che c'è?
<cristian_c_> :D
<superbbbfab> e ma non mi compare
<superbbbfab> quando vado su home
<cristian_c_> è nascosta, ovvio
<cristian_c_> premi Ctrl+H
<superbbbfab> e che devo fare allora?
<cristian_c_> premilo
<superbbbfab> da qua?
<Tarantino> -.-
<cristian_c_> sul file manager
<superbbbfab> ok
<superbbbfab> si eccole
<cristian_c_> Tarantino, è una pratica sbagliata andare a posizione gli .zip in /usr
<cristian_c_> *posizionare
<Tarantino> cristian_c_: e chi ha detto qualcosa?
<cristian_c_> 14:00:21 <Tarantino> -.-
<Mauro> Mi manca un cm di schermo per vedere la pagina questa è la scheda video si può fare qualcosa? http://goo.gl/zfI1i
<Tarantino> OT: ma mica era riferit a te /OT
<superbbbfab> allroa che devo fare cri?
<superbbbfab> sudo rm e come percorso tutto?
<cristian_c_> sì
<superbbbfab> ok
<cristian_c_> compreso il nome del file zip
<cristian_c_> altrimenti cancelli tutta la directory e non è buono
<cristian_c_> superbbbfab, se vuoi installare gli .zip posizionali nella cartella .mame presente nella home
<superbbbfab> sudo rm /usr/local/share/games/mame/roms/tmnt2.zip
<superbbbfab> ?
<cristian_c_> sì
<superbbbfab> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/usr/local/share/games/mame/roms/tmnt2.zip": File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c_> ls /usr/local/share/games/mame/roms/
<superbbbfab> fatto
<superbbbfab> poi?
<cristian_c_> posta
<superbbbfab> tmnt.zip
<cristian_c_> ecco perché, hai sbagliato il nome del file
<Mauro> Mi manca un cm di schermo per vedere la pagina questa è la scheda video si può fare qualcosa? http://goo.gl/zfI1ie' una grossa scocciatura non vedere la barra di stato :(
<fabio_cc> !ripetere | Mauro
<ubot-it> Mauro: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<superbbbfab> me l ha cancellato
<superbbbfab> non lo trova +
<fabio_cc> Mauro, manda uno screenshot dove si vede il problema
<cristian_c_> superbbbfab, quale vuoi cancellare in particolare?
<superbbbfab> volevo cancellare tmnt2
<superbbbfab> ora ho fatto su cerca
<superbbbfab> e non lo trova +
<superbbbfab> l ho cancellato
<fabio_cc> superbbbfab, per favore metti il nick della persona a cui ti riferisci
<fabio_cc> inoltre
<fabio_cc> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<superbbbfab> scusate
<cristian_c_> superbbbfab, quindi problema risolto?
<superbbbfab> si
<fabio_cc> superbbbfab, :)
<superbbbfab> non so come m ha s'è risolto, grazie :)
<superbbbfab> senti cristian io uso ubu 12.04 ma gestore pacchetti non c'è? vedo solo quello aggiornamenti
<superbbbfab> poi per la pulizia di ubu uso bleachbit è ok?
<nicotano> salve
<ingamedeo> nicotano, salve
<nicotano> ciao ingamedeo
<Mauro> non so se si vede bene http://goo.gl/FM8Ex
<fabio_cc> Mauro, è tutto lo schermo? metti uan schermata col desktop in primo piano, così non capisco
<fabio_cc> *una
<cristian_c_> superbbbfab, installa synaptic da repo
<Mauro> spero così vada meglio :( http://goo.gl/xJS8i
<superbbbfab> ok e senti per controllare se è tutto ok (intendo nessun file corrotto o mancante su ubuntu) basta usare synaptic?
<fabio_cc> Mauro, ma come li fai gli screenshot? per favore riduci ad icona tutte le finestre, e prendi lo screenshot con il tasto stamp
<cristian_c_> superbbbfab, quella più che altro è paranoia (molto diffusa in chi usa windows :D )
<superbbbfab> infatti sto usando linux da poco e mi son letto tutto il manuale
<superbbbfab> linux facile 5.01
<cristian_c_> è un po' vecchi se tratta di ubuntu di 7 anni fa, ma stiamo andando offtopic
<cristian_c_> *vecchia
<cristian_c_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<superbbbfab> me l ha consigliato nannes
<cristian_c_> lol
<superbbbfab> quale mi consigli di leggere^
<superbbbfab> ?
<cristian_c_> !chat | superbbbfab
<ubot-it> superbbbfab: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<superbbbfab> ah scusami
<superbbbfab> ragazzi per eliminare file inutili e mancanti va bene bleachbit?
<micheg> se son mancanti non hai bisogno di eliminarli già mancano.
<fabio_cc> superbbbfab, sei si linux, non windows
<fabio_cc> *su
<Dexter_X> ciao a tutti!
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Dexter_X
<ubot-it> Dexter_X: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Dexter_X> ragazzi
<Dexter_X> non riesco a far partire la web cam
<Dexter_X> ho un portatile HP g series
<Dexter_X> sapete darmi qualche consiglio?
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, nel terminale dai il comando lsusb, e posta l'output
<fabio_cc> !paste | Dexter_X
<ubot-it> Dexter_X: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<superbbbfab> posso far partire bleachbit se è attivo transmission?
<fabio_cc> superbbbfab, suppongo di si, ma continuo a ripetere che è abbastanza inutile
<superbbbfab> perchè è inutile?
<fabio_cc> superbbbfab, perché su linux non si accumula molta spazzatura come su windows
<Dexter_X> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 058f:a001 Alcor Micro Corp.
<micheg> oltretutto gli va a toccare cache e log, per quanto sia fatto bene io non lo farei girare mentre transmission scarica
<superbbbfab> allora conviene farlo quando non ci sono processi in corso?
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, per gli output lunghi però usa pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, hai qualcosa attaccata alle porte usb?
<Dexter_X> no
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, ok infatti 058f:a001 è la webcam
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, quindi prima di tutto la vede
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, l'hai provata con cheese?
<Dexter_X> cos'e' chesse?
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, un programmino per fare foto e filmati con la webcam, utile per testarla
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, sudo apt-get install cheese
<Dexter_X> grazie! un secondo e la provo
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, ok
<Dexter_X> fabio_cc | ho fato partire chesse ma la finestra non e' abilitata, cio'e' non succede niente
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, vuol dire che non ha il driver giusto e non l'ha riconosciuta, sto vedendo un po' ma mi pare difficile
<Dexter_X> dove posso trovare il driver?
<Dexter_X> x HP
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, sto vedendo, ma credo non sia supportata da ubuntu
<Dexter_X> quando faccio una chiamata con skype funziona
<Dexter_X> ma se devo entrare su qualche chat no
<Dexter_X> e neppure chesse me la apre
<Dexter_X> ma ho trovato qualche consiglio sempre qui su ubuntu it
<Dexter_X> provo a vedere un po'
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, non ho capito con skype si vede?
<Dexter_X> si, supporta una conferenza
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, intendo, l'altra persona ti vede?
<Dexter_X> sno
<Dexter_X> no
<Dexter_X> faccio ora la prova
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, e allora perché dici che funziona, che tra l'altro era impossibile
<Dexter_X> non mi vedo
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, su skype nelle opzioni puoi testare la webcam
<Dexter_X> come?
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, ma se non funziona con cheese, non funziona nemmeno con skype
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, nelle opzioni di skype relative al video
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, dalla ricerca che ho fatto mi sembra di capire che la tua webcam non è supportata, per adesso
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, magari qualcun altro può darti più aiuto
<Dexter_X> funziona
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, e allora perché hai detto che non funzionava
<Dexter_X> ho solo spento e riacceso la webcam dal pulsante video in skupe e ora funziona
<Dexter_X> senza fare qualche comando in terminal
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, ma che pulsante?
<fabio_cc> Dexter_X, comunque adesso devo andare, l'importante è che funziona
<fabio_cc> ciao a tutti
<superbbbfab> ho risolto
<ptux> qualcuno che mi aiuti a configurare apache2 per gestire più siti?
<ptux> (in locale)
<cris_> salve a tutti ho bisogno di un supporto tecnico chi puo aiutarmi ???
<ptux> cris_, dipende da che ti serve: esponi il problema e se qualcuno è disposto ad aiutarti si farà avanti.
<cris_> ok
<cris_> non riesco a vedere piu video on line, ho provato con i vari comandi da terminale che ho trovato in rete, ma il risultato è stato inutile
<jester-> cris_: quli video
<jester-> quali*
<cris_> da youtube
<cris_> ma anche altri siti
<cris_> ho scaricato i flash..ma niente rimane tutto nero
<cris_> non so se questo problema influisca anche con skype
<jester-> cris_: fa vedere cosa risponde dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<cris_> jester: scusami ma non capisco non sono molto pratico...devo lanciare da terminale cosa ?
<jester-> cris_: se ti riesce col pensiero lascia stare il terminale
<Angelo> Salve,mi serve aiuto
<jester-> !chiedi | Angelo
<ubot-it> Angelo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Angelo> Ook,grazie :)
<Angelo> allora
<cris_> jester: ho lanciato questo comando su una riga "dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin" non mi dice nulla
<Angelo> Quando installo ubuntu (o una sua derivata),finisce di installare e si riavvia (fino a qua tutto regolare) poi appena si è riavvato dal grub seleziono ubuntu e si avvia,da lì non va su una schermata lampeggiante e non finisce più di lampeggiare
<Angelo> Come risolvo?
<jester-> cris_: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> copia e incolla da qui
<cris_> jester: mi va a capo e non dice nulla
<nannes> Angelo: Ora stai usando ubuntu. Come ci sei entrato?
<Angelo> Questo è il computer di mio padre,
<jester-> cris_: dpkg -l grep | flash
<cris_> jester: idem
<Rikolecce_> ciao, ho un problema, dopo aver installato icewm, ho riavviato ed ora mi chiede il login come: syslog; usbmux deamon... ; saned. Inserisco la pw che avevo impostato, ma niente
<jester-> cris_: come dire che non hau flash installato
<jester-> cris_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jester-> e da solo non si segato
<cris_> ma l ho scaricato direttamente dal sito di flash player per disrtro linux
<jester-> si è
<Angelo> up
<jester-> cris_: infatti si vede come  va. toglilo e fai come indicato sopra
<cris_> niente ho copiato il comando e non fa nulla
<jester-> cris_: che comando
<Angelo> Quando installo ubuntu (o una sua derivata),finisce di installare e si riavvia (fino a qua tutto regolare) poi appena si è riavvato dal grub seleziono ubuntu e si avvia,da lì non va su una schermata lampeggiante e non finisce più di lampeggiare
<jester-> Angelo: controllato md5sum della iso prima di masterizzarla?
<cris_> :jester.....sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Angelo> No,non ho controllato,però succede così a tutte le derivate di ubuntu su quel computer
<jester-> cris_: e sudo apt-get update cosa fa
<cris_> jester: niente solita storia
<jester-> Angelo: al rub pigi e, nella riga kenrel alla fine aggiungi nomodeset
<Angelo> jester- :scusa non ho capito
<jester-> Angelo: al grub (sulla riaga linux) pigi e (ti fa editare) nella riga kenrel alla fine aggiungi nomodeset
<jester-> Angelo: pigiare = battere il tasto
<Angelo> jester- : Ook lo fccio subito ;)
<jester-> cris_: = hai la distro piallata
<jester-> cris_: apt è come se non ci fosse e chissà cosa altro ai segato
<jester-> cris_: sempre che usi una ubuntu
<Rikolecce_> aggiungo che stavo seguendo le indicazioni di questo link http://ubuntufast.blogspot.it/2012/08/icewm-su-ubuntu-1204-e-release.html
<cris_> jester: uso una ubuntu, ho installato una 9.10 e poi l ho aggiornata all ultima versione disponibile
<Angelo> jester- :Dove la trovo la riga Kernel ?
<Rikolecce_> jester-: help!
<jester-> Angelo: la riga dove c'è il temine kernel
<jester-> Rikolecce_: cu fu
<cris_> jester: e comunque cosa mi consigli di fare
<jester-> Rikolecce_: non si prendono in considerazione link non ufficiali e farlocchi
<jester-> cris_: direi che reinstalli
<Angelo> jester- :Non la trovo,adesso ti elenco tutto quello che trovo scritto sulla pagina dopo aver premuto 'e'
<jester-> Angelo:  dopo   quiet splash
<jester-> lo vedi?
<Rikolecce_> ho installato la DE icewm, restartato e ora mi chiede di accedere indicanto 3 "account" (syslog, usbmux..., saned) e non mi accetta la PW di sistema che avevo impostato
<Angelo> Si, quiet splash lo vedo
<Angelo> ma Kernel
<Angelo> no
<cris_> jester: qualche consiglio in particolare o qualche comando da lanciare per l aggiornamento o altre varie ???
<jester-> Rikolecce_: DE icewm  sarebbe?
<AlexZion> cioè cris_ fammi capire bene , hai installato una 9.10 , una distro di circa 3 anni fa per poi aggiornarla alla 12.04 !?! , posso chiederti per quale motivo !?!
<jester-> cris_: apt è morto come aggiorni e installi
<cris_> perche ho il disco di quella distro
<Rikolecce_> l'interfaccia della m...
<Rikolecce_> mannaggia a me e a quando cerco info su google
<AlexZion> cris_: scaricare quello dell'ultima no ehh .. !?! tanto alla fine se lo deve scaricare comunque con l'aggiornamento , no !?!
<Angelo> jester- : ho trovato quiet splash
<jester-> Rikolecce_ vedi cosa capita a seguire certe presunte guide farlocche?
<jester-> come vedo ppa mi viene il mal di stomaco
<Rikolecce_> praticamente sono bloccato senza poter accedere a nulla. sotto c'è una barra in cui mi chiede di scegliere il tipo di desktop e un'altra per la lingua
<Rikolecce_> e già!
<jester-> Angelo: spazio e aggiungi: nomodeset
<cris_> alex: il fatto è che non sono un utente al vostro livello...date tutto cosi per scontato, ma non è cosi semplice usare distro linux
<jester-> Angelo: F10 per il boot
<Angelo> jester- :Ook ;)
<jester-> cris_: apt etc etc non si sono segati da soli, qualcosa hai fatto
<jester-> nannes: se non parte proviamo altre opzioni
<cris_> jester: ho appena reistallato ubunto
<Rikolecce> jester-: a, DE sta per Desktop Environment
<cris_> lanciato comando per flash
<cris_> e ora....lamorte
<Angelo> jester- :sei il DIOOOOO!
<jester-> Angelo:  partito?
<Angelo> Sisi ;)
<jester-> Angelo: se si bisogna renderlo definiivo
<jester-> definitivo
<jester-> cris_: quale comando
<cris_> non lo so
<cris_> l ho trovato su un forum
<cris_> ed era una risposta ad un problema similare al mio
<cris_> comunque
<jester-> cris_: mi sa che era un comando maligno èer boccaloni
<jester-> Angelo: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<cris_> sapete linkarmi dove trovare la nuova distro linux, in modo che possa scaricarla ?
<AlexZion> capisco cris_ pero il mio consiglio in questi casi è di prendere laversione più aggiornata che c'è , sai in 3 anni cambiano tante cose nel mondo informatico quindi , e dopo averla installata , se hai problemi si vede come risolverlo ...
<cris_> puo darsi
<cris_> certo certo
<Angelo> jester- :dove lo devo inserire il comando?
<jester-> Angelo: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<AlexZion> cris_:  http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu per kubuntu
<AlexZion> cris http://www.ubuntu.com/download per ubuntu
<cris_> grazie
<AlexZion> cris_:  se poi ne vooi provare altre non hai che da scegliere, prova a fare una ricerca su google magari ...
<jester-> Angelo: trova questa riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Angelo> jester- : Capito,adesso si è presentao un altro problema
<Angelo> Ho spento e in pratica adesso mi chiede
<Angelo> login: _
<Angelo> Password_
<jester-> Angelo: falla diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"  salvi e dai il comando sudo update-grub
<jester-> Angelo: è normale.dovresti aver assegnato una pass all'user installando
<jester-> Angelo: sei in tty riavvia
<Angelo> jester- :Ho riavviato
<Angelo> adesso sono nel GRUB
<jester-> Angelo: eh?
<Angelo> jester- :Sto cercando la riga
<jester-> fai la manovra di prima
<nannes> ssssthcusate ero afk
<Angelo> jester-: Ecco,ma la riga che devo modificare non la trovo
<jester-> Angelo: riga linux-->pigiare e--> aggiunger nomodeset dpop quie splash
<Angelo> jester-: Sto usando Kubuntu
<jester-> Angelo: è uguale
<Angelo> Ok
<jester-> kde è solo il vestito, sotto c'è sempre lo stesso culo
<cris_> ahahah
<Angelo> jester- :Ahahah capito xD ...allora trovo la riga "quiet splash" spazio e ci insericsco "nomodeset dpop quie splash" giusto??
<jester-> Angelo: si
<Angelo> Ok
<jester-> Angelo: poi bisogna modificare un file
<Angelo> jester- :Ook una cosa per volta sennò mi va in pappa il cervello xD
<jester-> comincia ad avviare
<Angelo> ecco
<Angelo> Fatto
<Angelo> -jester: Allora sto alla schermata di login
<Angelo> jester-: Mi sò loggato e non và O.O
<jester-> Angelo: loggato come
<Angelo> jester-:Per accedere
<jester-> Angelo: per ordine
<jester-> Angelo: fai il boot, metti nomodeset dpo aver pigiato e
<jester-> Angelo: poi F10 per partire cosa succede
<Angelo> jester-: riavviato
<Angelo> Adesso metto 'e' al grub
<jester-> Angelo: vai batti e
<jester-> e puoi editare
<Angelo> jester-: adesso metto nomodeset all'editor
<jester-> Angelo: nomodeset dopo quie splash
<Angelo> Sisi
<Angelo> adesso che ho scritto nomodeset
<Angelo> premo F10
<jester-> Angelo: F10
<Angelo> jester-: Fatto
<Angelo> Parte
<Angelo> Mi va alla schermata di login grafica
<jester-> metti la pass
<Angelo> (quella normale)
<Angelo> Eh il fatto è che la sò la password ma non mi fa accedere
<jester-> Angelo: metti la pass sbagliata
<jester-> Angelo: l'user c'è
<jester-> ?
<Angelo> jester- : Non ho capito xD
<jester-> Angelo: sei alla schermata di login?
<Angelo> Si
<jester-> il nome user c'è gia?
<jester-> è giusto?
<Angelo> jester- :Si è giusto, il fatto è che qua ci sta l'immagine di un omino e il lucchetto,ho messo il nome utente
<Angelo> e al lucchetto la password
<Angelo> però mi dice che è sbagliato
<jester-> Angelo: ha sempre ragione lui, sicuri dai la pass sbagliata
<jester-> Angelo: kde non ha quel tipo di finestra di login però
<Angelo> jester- :Bo,mi appare una schermata grigia con una finestra grigia
<Angelo> dove ci sta scritto Il nome del computer
<jester-> Angelo: hai assegnato un nome all'user e la pass installando o no
<Angelo> guarda,a sto punto lo reinstallo,tanto non ci mette niente,rimani ancora?
<jester-> eh
<ciccioscar> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa perche alcuni contenuti video in you tube non vengono eseguiti in firefox?(flash aggiornato e funzionante)
<Angelo> In caso allora se puoi riassumimi tutto quello che devo fare dopo che ho scritto nomodeset
<Angelo> jester- :
<jester-> Angelo: nulla F10 e quando arrivi la login dai user e pass che hai scelto installando
<jester-> Angelo: pendi nota e occhio a maiuscole e miniscole che linux è casesensitive
<marchw> ragzzazzi un amico mi ha chiesto aiuto perchè non riesce a configurare la rete wifi con snowlinux. qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche consiglio a riguardo?
<Angelo> jester- :Per salvare "nomodeset" come faccio?
<jester-> marchw: a conoscere snow linux
<jester-> Angelo: si fa dopo
<Angelo> Ok,intanto lo reinstallo
<marchw> jester-, non dovrebbe essere simile per ogni distro configurare una rete wifi?
<jester-> Angelo: non è che installi una mint per caso?
<jester-> marchw: simile ma non uguale
<jester-> marchw: di norma se la scheda è riconosciuta la wifi va di serie
<Angelo> jester- :Mint?? cos'è?
<marchw> quindi dovrebbe essere un problema di scheda
<marchw> cioè non viene rilevata.... jester- secondo te?
<jester-> marchw: per es in ubuntu ci sono le broadcome che necessitano il firware e la ralink alla quale va sistemato un bug
<jester-> marchw: se non rilevata = il kernel non ha il driver adatto
<marchw> siccome il computer in questione è qui vicino a me... mi potresti consigliare come fare a vedere se la scheda di rete è stat rilevat correttamente?
<jester-> marchw: lspci | grep -i network
<marchw> aspetta che riavvio
<jester-> marchw: per vedere il problema: dmesg
<Rikolecce> jester-: mi hai abbandonato alla schermata iniziale, possibile soluzione (per evitare di dover reinstallare tutto da zero!)
<Angelo> jester- :Mi puoi dire come devo formattare la partizione per kubuntu?? E' ext4 giusto?
<jester-> Angelo: si e montare come /
<Angelo> ?
<marchw> jester-, pare sia rilevata
<jester-> marchw: lspci la vede comunque se attaccata la pc
<jester-> che roba è
<jester-> marchw: nome dl chipset?
<marchw> una ralink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<marchw> 00.0d.0 network controller
<jester-> marchw: guarda in dmesg se dice che non trova i firmware
<Angelo> jester- :Come "montare come /" ??
<jester-> Angelo: fai installazione manuale o scegli che si arrangia lui
<marchw> dmesg: la risposta è lunghissima
<jester-> !paste | marchw
<ubot-it> marchw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marchw> parte della risposta vien tagliata dal terminale stesso
<jester-> marchw: scorrilo il termiale
<marchw> l'ho gia fatto scorrrere
<jester-> marchw: ridai il comando che non taglia
<marchw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136358/
<marchw> ecco jester-
<marchw> comunque taglia parte della risposta
<jester-> marchw: non vedo traccia, fa vedere lspci
<marchw> aspetta copio sulla pennetta mi dispiace per il disagio
<Angelo> jester- :sto usando gparted per formattare lòe partizioni,
<jester-> Angelo: che tipo di installazone fai poi
<Angelo> posso formattare le partizioni di kubuntu e lasciare solo linux-swap visto che devo reinstallare kubuntu??
<jester-> se segli usa l0intero disco non serve a nulla gparted
<marchw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136369/ jester-
<jester-> marchw: è usb la wifi o integrata
<marchw> è integrata
<Angelo> jester- :in che senso che installazione faccio?
<jester-> marchw: se c'è tuttoloutput di lspci non vedo nessuna wifi
<jester-> Angelo: arrivi al partizionamento e cosa scergli
<jester-> hai piu opzioni
<marchw> jester-,
<marchw> ma io mi sto connettendo in questo momento con la wifi
<jester-> marchw: pare che non incolli tutto
<marchw> no questa volta ho incollato tutto
<jester-> micheg: installargli ubuntu?
<jester-> micheg: ho il pc è molto scarno o la distro è pirla
<micheg> ?
<jester-> micheg/0ps/ marchw  ho il pc è molto scarno o la distro è pirla
<micheg> non stavo seguendo la discussione
<jester-> tabbato male
<marchw> non so cosa dirti
<marchw> il pc effettivamente è un po' vecchiotto
<marchw> si tratta di un vecchio fisso del 2003
<jester-> marchw: figurati io che non conosco la snow
<jester-> marchw: ci metti xubunut o lubuntu
<marchw> ok ci provo
<marchw> cia'
<marchw> e grazie
<Angelo> jester- :Al partizionamento che devo scegliere per te?
<jester-> quantomeno ha quasi tutti i drivers un buon wiki e assistanza
<jester-> Angelo: prima cosa hai fatto
<Angelo> Ho formattato le partitizioni che mi occupava kubuntu
<Angelo> jester- :Ora ha finito
<micheg> prova lubuntu
<micheg> o al limite ubuntu minimal + fluxbox
<jester-> Angelo: di fare?
<Angelo> jester-: DI formattare le partizioni,ma se adesso che le ho formattate le elimino che succede?
<jester-> Angelo: hai anche winoz?
<Angelo> jester- :Si
<jester-> Angelo: scegli installa accanto
<jester-> a winzoz
<Angelo> Ok,adesso lo faccio,
<jester-> Angelo: sempre che installi ubuntu e non una derivata tipo mint
<Angelo> Non sò nemmeno che è xD
<Innerina> Ho un problema con Gnome Classic, ho appena fatto upgrade a 11.10... mi conviene risolverlo ora prima di fare un altro upgrade, al 12.04 o passarci direttamente?
<jester-> Innerina: meglio dopo
<Innerina> cioé dici che è meglio fare l'upgrade senza risolverlo?
<jester-> secondo me prima avanzi e se persiste risolvi
<Innerina> Perché in pratica nella schermata manca tutto tranne 4 icone (connessione, volume, bluetooth e batteria) e l'orologio!
<Innerina> Si tratta di Gnome Classic 3
<jester-> !gnomerest | Innerina
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Angelo> jester- :Devo ridimensionare la partizione di windows visto che mi se l'è fregata kubuntu e mi sono rimasti solo 200 Gb come faccio a dargli più giga a win7
<Angelo> ??
<Innerina> ah... grazie
<jester-> Angelo: kubuntu non si frega niente
<jester-> Angelo: a capire cosa hai combinato prima, se avevi solo winzoz e installato linux e scelto installa acanto a win è normale che toglie spazio a win per metterci linux
<jester-> o lo spazio se lo inventa
<Angelo> jester-: Ok,adesso allora reinstallo solo kubuntu al fianco di win7
<jester-> eh
<jester-> tichiederà se vuoi aggiornare l'esistente sistema quindi scelgi quello
<Angelo> Ook
<Angelo> jester-: Adesso mi chiede il tipo di installazione
<jester-> cioè?
<Angelo> jester-: Guidato-ridemensionare SCSI2 (0,0,0), partizione n° 6 (sda) e usare lo spazio li  (adesso ho capito perchè si è preso lo spazio :P )
<Angelo> Guidato-usa l'intero disco
<Angelo> Manuale
<jester-> Angelo: manuale
<Angelo> Ok
<Angelo> jester- : Ci sono e adesso??
<jester-> Angelo: vai sulla parizione dove ci devi mettere ubuntu e poi clicca modifica
<jester-> Angelo: è la ext4 piu grande
<Angelo> jester- : E' in inglese,Che devo premere?
<jester-> Angelo: clicca la partizione 2 volte
<Angelo> jester- : Change?
<jester-> o change
<Angelo> jester-: Ok,ora ho premuto change e mi dice Edit a partition
<Angelo> poi mi chiede
<Angelo> Use as: non usare la partizione (c'è di predefinito)
<jester-> Angelo: ext4 jurnaling
<Angelo> Perfetto
<jester-> Angelo: montare come /
<jester-> spunta formattare
<Angelo> Sisi lo sò
<Angelo> Ook
<Angelo> Fatto
<Angelo> Adesso metto installa giusto??
<jester-> vai avanti che installa
<Angelo> Ook
<Angelo> Ok copia dei file al 90%
<Angelo> Copia dei file finita
<Angelo> Adesso sta facendo il Retrieving dei file
<Angelo> jester- :Ci sei?
<jester-> eh
<Angelo> jester- :No volevo sapere solo se c'eri xD
<Innerina> -jester
<jester-> cu fu
<jester-> Innerina: ti è sparito gnome?
<Angelo> jester- :Ha finito a installà
<jester-> Angelo: riavvia
<Angelo> Fatto
<Innerina> Ho provato come mi hai detto ma mi sono saltate alcune impostazioni personalizzate per Gnome (evvabbé era quello l'effetto), ma sul Classic è tutto come prima, quelle 4 icone e l'orologio sui pannelli -.-
<Innerina> credo che manchi qualcosa...
<Innerina> in Gnome
<Angelo> jester- :Com'era il comando nel grub?
<jester-> ioè?
<Innerina> cmq jester ho uno screen per farti capire
<jester-> Angelo: nomodeset
<Innerina> te lo sendo in pvt?
<jester-> !imagebin | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Innerina> ok
<Angelo> jester- :riavvio (F10)
<Innerina> cmq come ripristino le vecchie impostazioni grafiche (dico quali cartelle esattamente le tiene tra le 5)?
<Angelo> jester- :è partitoooooo :)))
<jester-> !gnomereset | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Angelo> jester-: Ora come faccio a mettere la modifica del grub permanente
<Innerina> sì sì ho capito ma sono tutte e 5, o qualcuna in particolare le tiene?
<jester-> Innerina: dopo avanzamento è quasi d'obbligo
<Innerina> ah ecco
<jester-> Angelo: sei sul sistema avviato?
<Angelo> Sisi
<Innerina> dovrei ripristinare quelle vecchie perché alla fine il problema credo non stia lì
<Innerina> cmq mo ti mando il link
<jester-> Angelo: sudo dolphin /etc/defautl/grub
<jester-> Angelo: sudo dolphin /etc/defautlt/grub
<jester-> mancava la t
<Innerina> http://imageshack.us/f/845/gnomeclassic2.png/
<Innerina> come vedrai manca in alto a sinistra la scritta del men
<Innerina> Menù e il logout che ci dovrebbero essere
<jester-> Innerina: fai il reset
<Innerina> già fatto, mi ha solo ripristinato le 4 schermate multiple in basso...
<Innerina> e basta, continuano a mancare i menù di sistema >.<
<Innerina> solo che sul Gnome (quello non Classic da cui chatto) è tutto a posto
<jester-> Innerina: sicuro di aver rinominato tutte le cartelle?
<Angelo> jester- :Mi si sono aperte 2 pagine una chiamata grub-Kate
<Innerina> forse dipenderà dal Global Menù che avevo installato?
<Angelo> e l'altra grub-dolphin
<jester-> Angelo: chiudi sena salvare
<Innerina> Sì ho controllato
<jester-> Angelo: sudo dolphin /etc/defautlt/grub
<Innerina> tutte e 5 rinominate
<jester-> Innerina: termina sessione e rientrato?
<Angelo> jester- : la schermata grub-dolphin sta caricando la cartella
<Angelo> chiudo?
<Innerina> Già fatto, non è la prima volta che lo faccio
<jester-> Innerina: sudo apt-get installa --reinstalla gnome-session-fallback
<Innerina> secondo me è questione di pacchetti mancanti...
<Innerina> sicuro che sia quello il comando? E' in italiano...
<Angelo> jester-: Allora?
<jester-> Angelo: c'è un file aperto?
<Angelo> jester- : No si sono aperte 2 pagine quando ho scritto il comando che mi hai detto
<Angelo> una si chiama
<Angelo> grub-kate
<jester-> Angelo: chiudi tutto
<Angelo> ok
<Angelo> Chiuse
<Angelo> ora?
<jester-> Angelo: sudo dolphin /etc/default/grub
<Angelo> Ancora?
<Angelo> jester-: Devo riscrivere ancora la stessa cosa?
<jester-> Angelo: copia da qui
<Angelo> E' un altro computer
<jester-> Angelo: RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" diventa RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Angelo> Dove lo devo scrivere?
<Angelo> Nel grub?
<jester-> Angelo: nel file ch ti si è aperto, o è bianco
<Angelo> Aspetta rifaccio daccapo
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1136489/ nell'output c'è questo avviso...
<Innerina> conviene rimuoverli? l'Autoremove è micidiale
<Innerina> e soprattutto, come si usa quel comando? Quella stringa col nome pacchetto o senza?
<jester-> Innerina: autoremove non ha mai fatto danni
<Angelo> Si è aperto un file scritto che si chiama grub-Kate è quello??
<jester-> Angelo: RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" diventa RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Innerina> strano, ho letto di gente a cui ha tirato via mezza distro
<jester-> Innerina: i soliti ppa
<Innerina> toglie sì i pacchetti dipendenze non utilizzati, ma se sono utilizzati da qualcos'altro...
<Angelo> jester- : Inizia con RUB o con GRUB?
<jester-> Innerina: se li lasci prendono solo un po di spazio
<jester-> Angelo: G
<Angelo> Ook ;)
<Innerina> cmq ho capito... ho dato il comando, adesso dovrei uscire e rientrare?
<Angelo> jester- :Fatto ora?
<jester-> Angelo: salva
<jester-> Angelo: sudo update-grub
<Angelo> Sul terminale??
<jester-> eh
<Angelo> Ook
<Angelo> jester- :Ha finito
<Angelo> ora?
<jester-> Angelo: mo fa da solo al boot
<Angelo> Ok,allora adesso riavvio
<jester-> se controlli con e c'è anche modeset
<Angelo> Cosa?
<jester-> riavvia
<Angelo> Aaaah tu dici al grub??
<Angelo> tegra
<Innerina> jester-: niente, continua a non farmi vedere il menù di sistema sul Classic, manco logout... >.<
<Angelo> jester- : Sei un mitooooooo!!!!!!
<jester-> ma va
<Innerina> ma c'é qualcuno che ha avuto lo stesso problema???
<Innerina> S'intende sempre sul 11.10, ho controllato sul forum e ci sono solo discussioni sul 12.04 >.<
<jester-> Innerina: 2 avanzamenti di fila fanno casino speie se avevi usato ppa
<jester-> Innerina: un bel lavoro sarebbe intallare sopra senza formattare
<Innerina> i ppa l'ho usati solo per Pidgin
<jester-> salvi dati e impostazioni applicazioni
<Innerina> visto che non è supportato
<Innerina> più
<Innerina> sì ma ho un sistema in dual boot ed è un casino col Grub se resta superstite Windows
<jester-> comunque 2 avanzamanti di fila qualche problema lo creano, strano però che non torni a default, prova una sessione ospite
<Angelo> jester- :Ho un problema con la grafica,devo cambiare la risoluzione!! come faccio??
<Innerina> perché non ho nemmeno il cd per ripristinarlo...
<Innerina> ok
<jester-> Angelo: in inpostazioni di sistme monitor
<Innerina> vedo e ti dico
<Innerina> mal che vada faccio l'upgrade al 12 e vedo se si risolve da solo (ne dubito)
<jester-> Innerina: mavadaviaiciapp va. avanza alla 12
<Innerina> ahah ok
<jester-> Innerina: ero convinto che avessi gia fatto
<Angelo> jester- : E' gia al massimo,ma si vede un pò grande e non ci entrano le icone e non si vedono i bordi delle pagine,come faccio??
<jester-> Angelo: che risoluzione usi e che schermo hai
<Angelo> Ho uno schermo HD ready Lg e la risoluzione è 1280x1024
<Innerina> jester-:  non è che questo piccolo problema grafico - di sistema creerà qualche problema facendo l'avanzamento? O pensi che si risolverà da solo?
<jester-> Angelo: quanti pollici
<Angelo> 19
<jester-> Innerina: facile che si risolve
<Innerina> Va bene, grazie di tutto! ^^
<jester-> Angelo: è giusta 1280x1024
<Angelo> jester- : Bo vabbò va bene comunque,grazie mille :)
<Angelo> jester- :Stavo installando ROSA sul computer
<Angelo> e guarda che succede
<Angelo> ROSA Linux release 2012.0 (LTS) for x86_64 Kernel 3.0.28-nrj-desktop-2rosa. Its on a 4-processor x86_64 / tty1 localhost.localdomain login: _
<Angelo> Mi chiede sta cosa
<jester-> Angelo: tenti di mettere una 6 bit su cpu a 32
<jester-> una 64 bit
<Angelo> Aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<jester-> eeeh
<Angelo> Aspetta un secondo
<jester-> Angelo: no, è un quad, ma che ne sappiamo noi di ubuntu di altre distro
<Angelo> http://www.rosalab.com/products/desktop/download
<Angelo> E mi pare pure giusto xD
<Angelo> Scusa
<Angelo> Quindi manco mi sapresti dire qual l'ISO giusta da scaricare??
<jester-> basta che pigi downliad
<jester-> Angelo: ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/rosa/iso/ROSA.Desktop/ROSA.2012.MARATHON.EE/
<Angelo> Ho capito,ma che versione devo scaricare
<Angelo> ?
<jester-> la iso 64
<Angelo> Ook
<Angelo> jester- :Quel problema che ti dicevo prima della schermata,può essere legato al non aver installato i driver della scheda video?
<superbbbfab> ragazzi qualcuno mi toglie dei dubbi che ho su ubuntu? premesso che ho letto il manuale del 2001 sul sistema linux
<elgaton> Che tipo di dubbi?
<superbbbfab> ciao elgaton
<superbbbfab> primo non ho capito bene la funzione dei repository, sono tipo server?
<elgaton> Non proprio. Sono raccolte di software che puoi installare.
<superbbbfab> capito
<superbbbfab> e come faccio a capire se non ho incasinato niente su ubuntu? tipo cancellato qualche file importante o se ci sono file incompleti e quindi da cancellare?
<superbbbfab> le directory del file system come faccio a capire se sono ok? cioè non son stati cancellati file o aggiunti file incompleti?
<superbbbfab> saranno domande banali o stupide ma per me è importante capire
<superbbbfab> ci sei ancora elgaton o sei scappato :D lol :)
<elgaton_> (Sono qui - connessione caduta)
<elgaton_> Dicevo, per i file importanti te ne accorgi subito perché hai errori nel software, non capisco a cosa tu ti riferisca invece con "file incompleti".
<superbbbfab> tipo faccio scarico un prg ma non va bene l installazione
<superbbbfab> non rimane qualcosa di incompleto nel sistema?
<elgaton> Se installi solo pacchetti dai repository, approssimando un po', la risposta è "no": l'installazione è "atomica" (o si installa tutto, o niente).
<elgaton> Se installi anche programmi da altre fonti (caso raro) c'è il rischio, ma di solito installi solo dai repository.
<superbbbfab> ma controllando con synpatic
<superbbbfab> vede se il sistema è tutto ok?
<superbbbfab> basta solo quello?^
<elgaton> Synaptic scarica in automatico sia i programmi sia tutte le librerie richieste (quindi scarica tutto e solo ciò che serve), poi durante l'installazione fa il controllo: se uno dei pacchetti non viene installato correttamente (il che è raro) lo lascia "in sospeso" finché non si corregge l'errore. L'approccio però è pulito, non ti preoccupare.
<superbbbfab> quindi in parole povere ubuntu è formato da programmi forniti dai repository e sinaptic fa da revisore e aggiorna il tutto?
<elgaton> Diciamo di sì (in realtà non è proprio Synaptic a fare da revisore, c'è un po' più di infrastruttura dietro, però teniamola semplice).
<superbbbfab> mmm capito
<superbbbfab> e quale sarebbe quest infrastuttura?
<elgaton> APT + dpkg.
<superbbbfab> devo scrivere sul terminale?
<superbbbfab> ah scusa
<superbbbfab> apt e dpkg
<superbbbfab> ?
<elgaton> Esatto. APT gestisce tutte le dipendenze e l'aggiornamento degli elenchi dei pacchetti disponibili, DPKG è il motore che gestisce l'installazione vera e propria.
<elgaton> Comunque non dovrai praticamente mai interagire così a "basso livello", di solito usi semplicemente Synaptic o apt-get da terminale.
<superbbbfab> ok
<superbbbfab> :)
<superbbbfab> sul manuale che ho di daniele medri parla solo di apt-get e apt-cache
<superbbbfab> non fa riferimento al solo apt
<elgaton> "APT" da solo non sarebbe un programma... senti, ti dispiace se ci spostiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat per non intasare il canale di supporto?
<superbbbfab> scusami
<Angelo> Salve a tutti,sto usando Kubuntu be quando apro una cartella,mi dice : dolphin-KDialog      Il file di configurazione «/home/warlock/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc» non è scrivibile. Contatta l'amministratore di sistema.
<elgaton> Angelo: apri un terminale e digita:
<elgaton> sudo chown warlock:warlock /home/warlock/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc
<elgaton> sudo chmod 644 /home/warlock/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc
<elgaton> Dovrebbe risolvere il problema
<Angelo> elgaton: Grazie mille,va benissimo :)
<elgaton> Di niente
<neramarea> 'sera. ho disinstallato chromium per far posto a chrome, ma del primo ci sono ancora parecchie tracce in giro. come elimino ogni file inutile?
<tuocuggino> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<tuocuggino> neramarea, apt-get -purge remove
<tuocuggino> neramarea, apt-get --purge remove
<neramarea> 0 0 0...
<neramarea> eppure http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1137005/
<tuocuggino> mmmm
<tuocuggino> non so :)
<tuocuggino> devo andare cmq notte
<neramarea> mh
<OverMe> neramarea, e l'hai dato un upadtedb prima di fare il locate?
<OverMe> updatedb
<OverMe> e comunque non mi sembra ci sia niente di strano se hai installato chrome
<Angelo> Ciao a tutti,avete sentito parlare del "Virus polizia di stato"??
<OverMe> ha a che fare con ubuntu?
<neramarea> OverMe no
<neramarea> mo' provo
<Angelo> neramarea  facci sapere
<neramarea> OverMe la sintassi è solo updatedb ??
<neramarea> OverMe la sintassi è solo updatedb ??
<OverMe> con sudo
<OverMe> neramarea, comunque se hai installato chrome quei file sono normali
<neramarea> OverMe ok. in ogni caso il comando non ha dato nessun output. è normale?
<OverMe> sì
<neramarea> ok. locate da comunque gli stessi risultati. beh, se dipende da chrome allora nun mew preoccupo chiù! ;-)
<neramarea> *me
<OverMe> sì dpende da chrome
<OverMe> *dipende
<neramarea> ma a parte flash 11.3 che differenza c'è tra chrome e chromium, in termini pratici??
<jester-> che chcromium-browser è paccato ubuntu
<jester-> chromium da sito gogol no
<neramarea> jester- ???
<jester-> neramarea: parli del brauser?
<neramarea> sì, jester-.
<neramarea> non ho capito: <jester-> chromium da sito gogol no
<jester-> neramarea: chromium-browser sta nei repo
<jester-> ed è sempre quello pacchettizzato da ubuntu
<jester-> quindi garantito
<jester-> neramarea: l'altro lo avrai preso in giro
<neramarea> jester- mi son diretto su chrome solo per flash 11.3. chè non sono riuscito a installare su chrome 22, nonostante abbia seguito passopasso le (D)istruzioni...
<neramarea> (e lo so che nei repo chromium sta alla ver18...)
<jester-> neramarea: va che cromo puppa i plugin di ff
<neramarea> 11.3 su firefox nun ce sta
<jester-> il flash di serie funza benissimo
<jester-> eeh un decimale in piu  di matricola fa vedere iporni in 3d?
<neramarea> jester- io ho sempre i soliti problemi di crash improvvisi: anche con un'installazione pulita pulita su virtualbox, flashplayer me fa crashare firefox. capisco i tuoi dubbi sulla mia integrità morale... ma è così: flashplayer fa crashare firefox. se a te non crasha, sei un caso
<jester-> neramarea: non crasha a nessuno ff con flash, il caso noto sei tu hihii
<jester-> neramarea: se hai un pc bolso è normale che crascia in vbox visto che flash è uno dei  maggiori puppatori di cpu
<jester-> neramarea: su virtualbox l'uso della cpu e ram e riparttito fra host e client
<jester-> quindi poche risorse a disposizione se il pc è scarso
<neramarea> a jester-... ci sono pagine e pagine di segnalazioni, sul problema...
<jester-> neramarea: sei l'unico quei che joina qui che ha questo problema e mo si è capito perché
<jester-> flash ultimi rilasci ha problemi con cpu vecchie e palle varie, con certe schede vidieo si vedeva color puffo ma non crasha in condizioni normali
<neramarea> vabbe'... cmq con chrome il problema non c'è...
<jester-> neramarea: attacca un flash e dopo 2 minuti metti a cuocere le uova sulla cpu
<neramarea> in effetti sfioro gli 83 da quando ce l'ho...
<jester-> e se è un portatile la bat v ain ezz'ora
<jester-> la batteria
<jester-> che cpu monta il cassone
<neramarea> solo corrente. batteria out dal 1° giorno fuoùri garanzia
<neramarea> ;-)
<cri> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-09
<cri> z.z.
<cri> olaz
<davide> ciao, che distro mettere su un netbook hp mini 110
<glpiana> ola
<davide> glpiana: che distro..........aiuz..........grz
<glpiana> davide, già, che distro!
<davide> secondo tè, ubuntu 12.04 può anndare bene, o ci sono difficoltà
<glpiana> davide, difficoltà di che genere?
<davide> vedi , sto installando ubuntu sul netbook con pen drive, al momento dell'istallazione mi dice c'è un problema di copia dei file,masterizzare a un a velocità inferiore , può essere masterizzata male..
<glpiana> davide, riscarica la iso, controlla md5sum dopo averla scaricata e rifai la chiavetta usb
<glpiana> !md5 | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<davide> ok.rifaccio tutto..grazie
<davide> scusa, come faccio a cotrollare con md5dum da terminale, o come
<glpiana> davide, leggi sopra, ti ho indicato la guida
<rikolecce> buongiorno a tutti, ho installato ieri ICEWM, ma dopo il restart mi chiede l'accesso su 3 profili "strani": "syslog", "usbmux deamon,,,(usbmux)" e "saned". Poi sotto c'è anche un "di più...". Provo ad inserire la pw che avevo creato ed usato , ma non funge. HELP!!!
<glpiana> rikolecce, CHI ti chiede l'accesso anzitutto?
<rikolecce> glpiana: il sistema
<glpiana> rikolecce, allora, ricominciamo. dacci qualche dettaglio in più
<glpiana> !dettagli | rikolecce
<ubot-it> rikolecce: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<glpiana> altrimenti, senza conoscere la situazione, non si riesce a fare/capire nulla
<rikolecce> glpiana: ok, giusto :-) ho installato 2 gg. fà Ubuntu 12.04, ieri ho cercato info per personalizzarlo ed ho installato l'interfaccia utente Icewm, mi ha chiesto il reboot, l'ho fatto, ma al riavvio invece di chiedermi la mia pw mostrando la mia utenza, mi è apparsa una grossa scritta "Login:" e sotto una maschera con i profili che dicevo prima, ne seleziono uno qualsiasi (ho provato con tutti), inserisco la mia PW e niente.
<glpiana> rikolecce, ok, durante l'installazione di icewm avrai cambiato il gestore del login. fai così, premi ctrl+alt+f1 e passa in console. dimmi quando ci sei
<rikolecce> glpiana: ci sono
<glpiana> rikolecce, esegui il login testuale
<glpiana> rikolecce, fatto?
<rikolecce> ci sto provando, mi chiede la login, ma non mi ricorso esattamente come l'ho messa
<glpiana> rikolecce, il tuo nome utente
<rikolecce> glpiana: ok, fatto
<glpiana> rikolecce, bene, ora scrivi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<glpiana> rikolecce, dimmi che sta facendo
<rikolecce> glpiana: sorry, mi è andata giù la connessione
<rikolecce> glpiana: mi è apparsa la chermata "configurazione di sistema" devo scegliere lightdm?
<glpiana> rikolecce, non c'è problema.
<glpiana> rikolecce, sì e dimmi anche che altre voci ti appaiono
<glpiana> pura curiosità :)
<rikolecce> glpiana: lxdm, e sotto ho la riga di comando
<glpiana> rikolecce, ok. ora scrivi: sudo reboot    per riavviare il sistema. se avevi login automatico rientrerà con l'interfaccia che usavi prima. fai termina sessione e scegli icewm al login
<glpiana> rikolecce, sai come fare?
<rikolecce> ci sto provando :-)
<rikolecce> glpiana: sta facendo reboot
<glpiana> nel caso chiedi ;)
<rikolecce> glpiana: il termina sessione come si fa? :-P
<glpiana> rikolecce, clicca sull'icona in alto a sinistra e ti appare un menu
<rikolecce> glpiana: Eureka!!! :-)  grazie mille!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<goldrake> !mork | a tutti
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mork'
<goldrake> nano nano a tutti
<goldrake> qualcuno ha dei consigli per come installare un touchscreen di un flybook dialogue su ubuntu?
<jester-> goldrake: lo attacchi carichi psmouse se va va se non va lasa perd
<goldrake> jester-, e questo è supporto? :(
<jester-> goldrake: ??
<jester-> goldrake: se non va con i moduli del kernel trova il driver linux e installalo
<glpiana> goldrake, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=461174 già visto qui?
<goldrake> glpiana, si, visto, ma alla fine è tronco e non ho trovato il completamento
<goldrake> glpiana, comunque proverò a rivederlo
<goldrake> glpiana, dice di instalare xf86-input-qualcosa, ma io uso xorg, è lo stesso?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> goldrake, lspci o lsusb vedono sto touchscreen?
<glpiana> goldrake, guarda qui http://code.google.com/p/penmountlpc/downloads/list
<glpiana> goldrake, dice: Now works with Flybook V5
<goldrake> glpiana, visto
<glpiana> goldrake, xserver-xorg-input-penmount questo ce l'hai?
<goldrake> glpiana, ho trovato questo: xorg-x11-driver-input-plpevtch - dici che funzionerebbe?
<glpiana> goldrake, non ne ho idea
<goldrake> glpiana, si, quello c'è
<glpiana> <glpiana> goldrake, lspci o lsusb vedono sto touchscreen?
<goldrake> glpiana, se vuoi mi collego da lì e ti posto, ma a me sembra di no
<glpiana> prova
<goldrake> glpiana, infatti ho installato il modulo a manina (penmount)
<glpiana> goldrake, e quando carichi penmount dmesg che dice?
<goldrake> glpiana, lsusb vede solo tre porte usb e senza specifiche
<goldrake> glpiana, dmesg non dice nulla che riguardi il ts
<goldrake> glpiana, è strano questo, perchè con xp funzia benissimo
<glpiana> goldrake, intendo, subito dopo aver modprobato il modulo, dmesg | tail che dice?
<glpiana> goldrake, ma certo, con windows tutto funziona benissimo
<goldrake> glpiana, e allora .... W window$
<goldrake> lol
<goldrake> glpiana, mi conosci, lo voglio far funzionare con  linux e basta
<jester-> goldrake: ai dev linux non gli frega dei taccpad specialmente se tocchi di fly
<Angelo_> Ciao a tutti,come faccio a impostare una immagine che ho scaricato come sfondo del desktop??
<goldrake> Angelo_, nel modo più semplice: tasto destro del mouse sullo schermo -> cambia sfondo scrivania
<jester-> proprio come in winzoz che strano
<goldrake> glpiana, lspci dà tanti device, ma non il penmount
<glpiana> <glpiana> goldrake, intendo, subito dopo aver modprobato il modulo, dmesg | tail che dice?
<goldrake> glpiana, dice lo stesso che diceva prima del modulo, strano?
<glpiana> no, evidentemente non riconosce la periferica
<goldrake> glpiana, ho rmmoddato il modulo, l'ho modprobato e il dmesg non cambia
<goldrake> glpiana, ho scaricato penmount-source_1.1.tar.gz e installato con module-assistant
<goldrake> glpiana, ho scaricato penmountlpc-source_1.1.tar.gz e installato con module-assistant
<goldrake> correggo
<goldrake> glpiana, che poi il modulo non si chiama penmountlpc, ma solo penmount
<Angelo_> goldrake  Grazie ;)
<Angelo_> jester-  ;)
<goldrake> glpiana, nel source però il modulo si chiama penmountlpc, mi sa che non l'ho installato correttamente
<goldrake> glpiana, puoi seguirmi nell'installazione del modulo? per favore
<glpiana> goldrake, un attimo please
<goldrake> glpiana, grazie
<goldrake> glpiana, fatto
<goldrake> glpiana, ho corretto l'esecuzione del make, adesso nel dmesg esce il ts
<Angelo_> jester- non và
<glpiana> goldrake, bene
<glpiana> Angelo_, se non va non è una immagine quella che vuoi mettere come sfondo
<goldrake> glpiana, dopo la calibrazione mi dice di copiare i dati in xorg.conf.d, ma la directory non esiste. che faccio?
<glpiana> goldrake, boh, guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/XorgConfD
<Angelo_> glpiana è un jpg ma sto su kubuntu e non va,su ubuntu si
<glpiana> Angelo_, quello che dici mi suona molto strano, ma prova a installare il pacchetto: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Angelo_> Già fatto
<Angelo_> Cioè non è che non va, e che proprio non mi chiede di cambiare lo sfondo del desktop quando premo il tasto destro sul desktop
<goldrake> \O/
<jester-> lol
<goldrake> evviva, tutto risolto
<jester-> Angelo_: destro e impostazioni del desktop
<jester-> madu
<jester-> Angelo_: evita di prenderci in giro o fallomeglio
<goldrake> è spettacolare il flybook come tavoletta, grazie a tutti
<glpiana> Angelo_, su kubuntu lo sfondo va cambiato, probabilmente, dalle impostazioni di spetto
<goldrake> altro problema
<goldrake> all'inizio per la password mi dà la possibilità di mettere la tastiera a schermo, ma dopo che entro non c'è più questa opzione nella barra in alto
<goldrake> come faccio a rimetterla?
<Angelo_> glpiana :Si infatti,ho risolto ;)
<goldrake> si chiamerà 'onboard'?
<glpiana> goldrake, onboard ha diverse opzioni, cerca "impostazioni di onboard" tra i programmi
<goldrake> glpiana, non c'è, devo lanciarla almeno una volta, come faccio ad aggiungerla alla barra in alto?
<glpiana> goldrake, tramite le opzioni
<goldrake> glpiana, non so quale sia, ne ho provate diverse ma non trovo quella giusta
<glpiana> goldrake, per esempio mostra l'icona di stato?
<goldrake> glpiana, è già spuntato
<Aizram> goldrake, !!!!
<glpiana> goldrake, e non la vedi l'icona nella tray?
<goldrake> glpiana, adesso si, ma quando accendo non ci sta, devo lanciarla almeno un avolta
<glpiana> goldrake, la metti in applicazioni di avvio
<glpiana> goldrake, o spunti "avviare on board nascosta"
<goldrake> glpiana, spuntato avvia nascosta
<glpiana> goldrake, l'hai messo in applicazioni d'avvio?
<goldrake> glpiana, si
<goldrake> sto riavviando
<glpiana> goldrake, e non parte?
<glpiana> riavviando?
<glpiana> O.o
<goldrake> glpiana, yeesssssssss l'ha messa
<glpiana> bien
<MarcoFe> salve a tutti
<MarcoFe> avrei un problema
<glpiana> esponilo
<MarcoFe> in pratica ho l'usb0 occupato da una periferica usb, cioè un cellulare ... come faccio a "Smontare" la periferica?
<MarcoFe> il cell è staccato!
<MarcoFe> :D
<MarcoFe> glpiana: buondì :)
<MarcoFe> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<MarcoFe> con il cell staccato attenzione :)
<goldrake> MarcoFe, ma è montata?
<MarcoFe> no no
<MarcoFe> era per dire :)
<MarcoFe> perchè non credo sia montato
<MarcoFe> poi non so
<MarcoFe> correggetemi se sbaglio
<Mauro> Buongiorn.9o
<Mauro> :)
<goldrake> MarcoFe, non vorrei dire bestialità, ma il sistema ricorda l'ultima periferica inserita, e non la cmabia finchè non ne inserisci una diversa
<glpiana> MarcoFe, fa vedere le ultime righe di dmesg
<glpiana> !paste | MarcoFe
<ubot-it> MarcoFe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MarcoFe> ok glpiana
<MarcoFe> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137589/
<MarcoFe> vai
<glpiana> MarcoFe, riattacca il telefono, staccalo dopo un attimo e scrivi dmesg | tail
<goldrake> nano nano
<goldrake> e grazie ancora
<MarcoFe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137592/
<MarcoFe> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137592/
<glpiana> MarcoFe, l'hai staccato prima del comando?
<MarcoFe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137592/
<MarcoFe> ecco dopo averlo stacacto cosa appare [ 3350.302334] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 15
<MarcoFe> nulla di anomalo
<glpiana> MarcoFe, ora dai lsusb
<MarcoFe> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<MarcoFe> è presente
<MarcoFe> !
<MarcoFe> argh!
<FloodBotIt1> MarcoFe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> vado a mangiare
<MarcoFe> FloodBotIt1: sei un bot biricchino
<MarcoFe> glpiana: buon pranzo
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1137612/
<Mauro> la mia scheda nvidia che mi fa impazzire...https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ODP801LJuCXXRqpEYKJ3qtCpxq2CRrPZvoywEDPjzvo/edit
<glpiana> Mauro, provo a cliccare sui tastini dell'immagine ma non ottengo risultati. non è che puoi farlo tu e dirci che succede, che opzioni danno i menu, che problemi incontri, etc. etc.?
<glpiana> Mauro, ti chiedo scusa, non avevo visto che avevi postato il problema su pastebin: il problema è che la finestra della scheda nvidia non posso ridimensionarla a mio piacimento e ci sono le opzioni per il salvataggio delle modifiche che rimangono nascoste in basso.
<glpiana> Mauro, per le prossime volte: il problema va esposto qui, pastebin serve per postrae gli output del terminale
<glpiana> Mauro, tornando alla questione, per spostare la finsetra in modo tale da riuscire a visualizzarne anche le parti nascoste, tieni premuto il tasto alt e clicca col tasto sinistro del mouse su una parte qualunque della finestra
<glpiana> Mauro, ti apparirà una manina e potrai muovere la finestra a piacere, andando così a visualizzarne le parti che ora sono nascoste
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1137685/
<Mauro> scusa glpiana ho visto solo ora il mex
<glpiana> Mauro, se non ricordo male, quando applichi una configurazione, la cosa va confermata, e se non la confermi torni alla impostazione precedente
<glpiana> Mauro, l'xorg.conf che hai postato è generato dal programma? non sono pratico di nvidia settings, son passati anni dall'ultima volta che l'ho visto :) non ho più schede nvidia
<Mauro> si ma non c'è una configurazione di di 1920 x 1280 quella che + le si avvicina è 1920 x 1200 oppure 1920 x 1080
<Mauro> Si è nella scheda video
<glpiana> Mauro, io proverei la 1200, ma prima fai così, apri un terminale e scrivici: xrandr               poi posta su pastebin che vediamo che dice
<netbook> si puo escludere la richiesta di pw al rientro dopo che il sistema è stato sospeso o ibernato?
<glpiana> netbook, sì, basta che vai sulle impostazioni di sistem a relative al blocco dello schermo e metti a posto le spunte
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1137690/
<netbook> glpiana, gia ho messo blocco dello schermo su off ma continua a chiederlo
<glpiana> Mauro, niente, prova quella che più si avvicina alle tue esigenze. se non visualizzi nulla aspetta un po' e magari torna alle impostazioni di partenza. se invece non dovesse rimettersi in riga, prima di farti prendere dal panico, passa in console con i tasti ctrl+alt+f1, esegui il login testuale e scrivi: sudo lightdm restart        che fa ripartire l'interfaccia grafica.
<glpiana> Mauro, se il problema dovesse persistere, hai altro modo per collegarti qui?
<Mauro> ho un altro pc portatile  si
<glpiana> Mauro, oki, male che vada ti colleghi con quello, e vediamo. ma non penso sia necessario
<glpiana> netbook, ma hai terminato la sessione per rendere effettiva la modifica?
<netbook> glpiana, no era gia impostata
<Mauro> il fatto che questo non sia un vero e proprio monitor ma un tv lcd può essere un problema aggiuntivo?
<glpiana> Mauro, potrebbe, ma se ti da delle scelte è perchè le considera plausibili
<netbook> glpiana, l'impostazione è quella sotto schermo e era su off
<glpiana> netbook, faccio due prove
<netbook> glpiana, al login non me la chiede solo che quando mando il sistema in ibernazione o sopspensione me la chiede
<netbook> glpiana, mi si è disconnesso per qulche secondo il pc mi sono perso nulla?
<glpiana> netbook, no, sto ancora provando
<netbook> glpiana, ho trovato questa guida però non mi funz http://www.megalab.it/6323/eliminare-la-richiesta-password-per-uscire-dal-salvaschermo-dallo-standby-e-dall-ibernazione-di-ubuntu
<glpiana> netbook, la parte relativa al salvaschermo è obsoleta. quella successiva, se mi dai tempo la controllo
<Mauro> Glpiana ti voglio bene grazie ho riavviato e eora riesco a vedere dove scrivo grazie davvero anche per la pazienza :)
<netbook> ho eseguito questo da terminale sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<Mauro> Questa scheda nvidia mi ha fatto impazzire per 1 giorno :(
<Mauro> Grazie ancora
<netbook> glpiana, credi di aver risolto (sudo apt-get install gconf-editor)
<netbook> tra poco te lo dico...
<glpiana> netbook, se hai la 12.04 non risolvi con quello. ho già provato
<glpiana> e nemmeno con dconf-editor riesco
<netbook> no ho 11.10
<glpiana> Mauro, :)
<glpiana> netbook, 11.10... boh, allora prova. ma a questo punto dovresti farlo anche dalla schermata del salvaschermo. vabbè, tentar non nuoce
<netbook> glpiana, ok non funziona
<glpiana> mi spiace
<netbook> glpiana, altre idee
<glpiana> inserire la password quando viene richiesta? :D
<netbook> glpiana, :(   mi sono arreso
<netbook> comunque grazie glpiana :)
<glpiana> :)
<Marshal> buongiorno a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Marshal
<ubot-it> Marshal: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nicotano> salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | nicotano
<ubot-it> nicotano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nicotano> ciao fabio_cc
<Angelo> Sapete come poter installare una webcam windows VX-1000 (su kubuntu) ??
<Angelo> .
<glpiana> Angelo, collega la webcam escrivi nel temrinale: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | Angelo
<ubot-it> Angelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> e poi su ubuntu proprio una webcam "windows" devi mettere? lol
<Angelo> Ahahah hai ragione xD
<Angelo> glpiana l'ha trovata,adesso
<Angelo> ?
<glpiana> metti su pastebin così leggo anche io
<Angelo> Cosa?
<glpiana> l'output di lsusb
<Angelo> Ok
<Angelo> Fatto?
<glpiana> Angelo, il link della pagina please
<Angelo> glpiana : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137791/
<Angelo> glpiana allora?
<glpiana> Angelo, eh allora mi da un po' di tempo perchè io non sono detentore della verità e della scienza. oppure ti arrangi. scegli ;)
<Angelo> Eh il fatto è che dovrei scappare :(
<glpiana> Angelo, questo non cambia nulla
<glpiana> Angelo, metti su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<Angelo> glpiana grazie mille ma ora devo scappare in caso ci sentiamo dopo,sempre qui ;)
<glpiana> vaaaaaa bene
<Marshal> angelo
<Marshal> sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<glpiana> Marshal, su kubuntu non ci sono di default?
<Angelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137795/
<Marshal> no
<Angelo> Ecco glpiana ,però adesso ti devo salutare ;)
<Angelo> Ciaoo ;)
<glpiana> Angelo, Marshal ti ha risposto
<Angelo> Ti invio l'output
<Angelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137800/
<glpiana> Angelo, ma con che programma l'hai provata?
<Marshal> hmmm..gia instalato..ma in default nn c'e
<Angelo> skype
<Marshal> ngelo hai 5 minuti di tempo?
<glpiana> Angelo, se è aperto chiudilo e prova ad avviare da termianle col comando: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Angelo> Ok
<Angelo> Sisi ho 5 minuti
<Angelo> glpiana non va
<glpiana> Angelo, oki, segui Marshal
<Angelo> Ok, vai Marshal
<Angelo> ho 2 minuti
<Marshal> prova ad instalare i kubuntu vai su Ubuntu software centar
<Marshal> e trova Kubuntu restricted extras
<Angelo> gia sono installati
<Marshal> ok
<Angelo> Altra alternativa?
<Marshal> nel Terminale scrivi
<Marshal> echo -e "\n# libv4l PPA\ndeb http://ppa.launchpad.net/libv4l/ppa/ubuntu `lsb_release -c | awk '{print $2}'` main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> Marshal, no
<glpiana> Marshal, su questo canale non si consigliano repository esterni
<Marshal> aha...ok
<Angelo> E quindi?
<Angelo> Vai raga un minuto :S
<glpiana> Angelo, troppo poco. vai a fare quel che devi
<glpiana> e trona quando hai tempo
<Angelo> Ook allora a dopo ;) Grazie a tutti e due ;)
<Marshal> :)
<davide> quit ciao
<Alfredo> salve a tutti qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano sono nuovo.. :/
<glpiana> !aiuto | Alfredo
<ubot-it> Alfredo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alfredo> Ho un Impianto Audio con 4 casse +1sub Ora quando vado su youtube non mi fa sentire l'audio...mentre con i file .mp3 e quelli .mp4 Si sentono solo le due casse, come posso fare? Grazie in anticipo
<nicotano> Alfredo,  vedi se questo ti giova http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/AbilitareSurround
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, su impostazioni di sistema -> audio -> hardware -> profilo che scelte hai?
<Marshal> Alfredo proba a distacare il Sub e vedi se lavora
<fabio_cc> Marshal, per favore puoi scrivere correttamente?
<Marshal> fabioio_cc  scusa ma vivo in Croazia e do il massimo di se per scrivere piu correttamnte che poso
<Alfredo> se stacco il sub cosa sento?  li ci sono attaccati i cavi delle casse aplificate dal subwofer ora provo a fare cio che mi ha detto nicotano e ti faccio sapere grazie mille ragazzi
<fabio_cc> Marshal, ok allora tranquillo
<Marshal> :)
<fabio_cc> Marshal, :)
<Guest66887> ciao ragazzi
<Guest66887> ho un problema nel creare una rete ad hoc mi aiutate?
<glpiana> Guest66887, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<gilbibius> mi serve aiuto per problema installazione ubuntu
<glpiana> gilbibius, spiega
<gilbibius> il problema è che dalla live ubuntu non riconosce l'hard disk del pc
<gilbibius> ho controllato con gparted e non riesco a trovarlo
<glpiana> gilbibius, sei dalla live ora?
<gilbibius> da un pc accanto
<Guest66887> 11.10
<gilbibius> 12.04
<glpiana> gilbibius, puoi collegare il pc con la live?
<gilbibius> si... ma ci metto un attimo che non trovo i tasti giusti per scrivere
<gilbibius> dato che la riconosce come tastiera americana
<glpiana> Guest66887, se la scheda di rete lo permette dovrebbe bastare andare su modifica connessioni -> reti senza fili, creare una rete o modificarne una esistente e scegliere nella prima scheda "modo: Ad hoc"
<glpiana> Guest66887, poi mettici il nome che vuoi e la protezione che meglio credi
<glpiana> Guest66887, ma se la scheda wifi o il suo driver non lo permettono c'è poco da fare
<gilbux> eccomi sono gilbibius dalla live
<glpiana> gilbibius, all'avvio della live, se premi un tasto puoi scegliere la lingua. o comunque dalle impostazioni -> tastiera -> layout scegli il layout italiano
<glpiana> ipoi apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | gilbux
<ubot-it> gilbux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gilbux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137897/
<gilbux> quella che riconosce [ la usb della live
<Guest66887> glpiana mi aiuti a stabilire questa connessione tra due host?
<Guest66887> ad hoc
<glpiana> Guest66887, hai fatto quello che ti ho detto?
<glpiana> gilbux, eh sì, vede solo quella. strana sta cosa. il disco è sicuramente sano e funzionante?
<gilbux> sicurissimo, ho provato a metterne anche uno diverso
<Guest66887> si lo avevo già fatto
<gilbux> ho anche rifatto la  iso
<glpiana> Guest66887, e la wifi dell'altro pc non vede la rete creata?
<glpiana> gilbux, e nè questo nè l'altro vedono il disco?
<Guest66887> il problema è che DNS e che Gateway devo affidargli all'host che vuole stabilire la connessione? l'indirizzo IP dell'host che ha creato la connessione?
<gilbux> nessuno
<Guest66887> si vede tutto
<glpiana> Guest66887, oki, se la vede io non vado oltre e ti passo una guida... se la trovo
<gilbux> glpiana, su uno c'è vista (quello del pc) e l'altro è formattato di fresco
<gilbux> glpiana, sono entrambi sata
<Guest66887> ok
<glpiana> gilbux, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo lshw -c disk
<gilbux> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137910/
<glpiana> gilbux, niente, vede solo la usb. prova con qualche parametro di boot
<glpiana> gilbux, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio?action=show&redirect=AmministrazioneSistema%2FParametriAvvio
<glpiana> Guest66887, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager?highlight=%28hoc%29#Rete_ad_hoc
<Guest66887> ok grazie ora vedo se puo' servirmi
<gilbux> glpiana, faccio qualche tentativo
<walter_> mi servirebbe una mano per un problema con i driver ati. con scheda ati hd radeon 6770 su precise
<Guest66887> niente da fare
<walter_> 32 bit
<Guest66887> il problema rimane, non riesco ad inviare niente con filezilla all'host
<jester-> walter_: cioè?
<walter_> ho installato i driver proprietari dal gestore driver aggiuntivi, ma al riavvio mi è partito in modalità failsafeX e li ho disinstallati
<walter_> di conseguenza ho provato i driver 12.6 seguendo la guida di questo link:
<walter_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1137951/
<jester-> walter_: quindi vuol dire che il driver non gli garba. rimuovilo
<jester-> walter_: solitamente basta il driver open radeon sviluppato dalla comunità
<walter_> rimosso tutto, ora se posto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1137955/
<walter_> si ora ho il driver radeon, a quanto pare, ma non mi abilità l'accelerazione 3D
<walter_> inoltre non mi fa modificare la luminosità dello schermo
<jester-> walter_: forse se dod , che usa ati ultima generazione, ha tempo
<jester-> walter_: prima di pacioccare  con i catalyst luminosità andava?
<walter_> no, fin dall'installazione non è mai partita
<walter_> provo a contattarlo in privato?
<jester-> dod: ping
<jester-> starà lavorando, ci vuole pazienza
<walter_> si figurati
<gnu> salve a tutti
<Guest72362> problema con il vecchio pc: non si avvia più. compare la striscia blu di carimento ma ad un certo punto si blocca, fa un check up forzato, compaiono u pò di scritte indicanti che è fallito l'automatic file system check e poila riga di comando...ma non so che comandi dare
<Guest72362> si tratta di kubuntu 9.04
<Guest84437> ciao a tutti. ho un problema di traslucenza causato dai driver nvidia sulla mia Geforce 9300M gs. Ho capito che ilproblema ce l'ho solo con i driver con su scritto "raccomandato". Con le versioni proposal invece il problema non esiste. Il problema però è che con le versioni proposal anche scorrere la pagina di firefox e scattossissimo!
<bau-> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04, dopo max 30 min che sto usando il computer, il mouse e/o la tastiera usb smettono di funzionare, anche se la stacco e la riattacco, anche se provo con altre porte... cosa posso fare?
<nanaep7> Ciao a tutti! Uso ubuntu 12.04 è ho un problema con la mia scheda nvidia fx 5200: La risoluzione e a 800*600 e non riesco ad amentarla, le console virutali sono in bianco e nero
<nanaep7> Scusate la risoluzione e: 640 * 480
<walter_> qualcuno può aiutarmi a scegliere la configurazione migliore per i driver ati hd su ubuntu precise 32 bit?
<Angelo_> Ciao a tutti,sapete come installare una webcam su kubuntu?
<Walter1> Dovrei installare i driver video su ubuntu precise ho la doppia scheda Intel ati hd radeon 6770m
<Walter1> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Angelo_> Ciao a tutti,sapete come installare una webcam  windows VX-1000 su kubuntu?
<nanaep7> l'hai collegata? se si installa cheese
<nanaep7> No scusa per kde devi installare Kamoso
<Angelo_> Si,è collegata adesso provo con kamoso
<nanaep7> io devo andare, spero che sarai fortunato!
<mapreri> qualcuno si intende di ircd e services? non riesco a collegare atheme a charybdis (e si che dovrebbe farlo da solo...). mi dice "*** Notice -- Unauthorised server connection attempt from [@255.255.255.255]: No entry for servername services.int". ircd.conf: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HmUYsrGi  atheme.conf: http://paste.debian.net/182568/
<mapreri> mi date una mano? :)
<cristian> ciao
<cristian> 15750 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3150.000 FPS
<cristian> dite buon risultato
<Angelo_> Usando kubuntu,mentre stavo scaricando una distro con qBittorrent,ho notato la scritta "stato: In stallo" che cosa significa?
<Walter_> C ė qualcuno che mi può guidare nella installazione dei driver ati hd radeon su ubuntu precise?
<cristian> Walter istalla quelli consigliati
<cristian> impostazioni di sistema
<cristian> drive aggiuntivi
<Walter_> Ehehe
<Walter_> Sto provando da stamattina
<cristian> lol
<Walter_> Mi da errori in continuazione
<cristian> che scheda video hai?
<Walter_> Ati radeon hd 6770m
<cristian> che tipo di errori ti da?
<Walter_> Pc con doppia scheda
<cristian> crossfire
<cristian> hai?
<Walter_> Su ubuntu precise 32bit
<Walter_> Scalda da cuocerci le uova
<cristian> a quello tutte le ati XD
<cristian> io ho una 6950
<Walter_> Scalda e mi da errori durante l installazione
<Walter_> E quando riavvio ubuntu mi da schermata nera
<cristian> se ne istalli sola una
<Walter_> Tra l altro quando poi ho provato a fare lo switch su intere dal pannello catalyst ha dato lo stesso schermata nera
<cristian> poi dopo metti la seconda?
<Walter_> Se mi guidi magari
<cristian> io non sono esperto
<cristian> mi dispiace
<Walter_> Ho provato anche con bumblebee a fare lo switch ma niente
<Walter_> Figurati
<cristian> hai provato a scaricarti i drive dal sito ati?
<Walter_> Si
<cristian> sh ./
<Walter_> Installati quelli non mi da lo switch
<Walter_> A Intel per risparmiare energia
<uragano2> ciao a tutti! Sto utilizzando ubuntu 12.04 ma non capisco come cancellare la password della wifi in modo che non si colleghi più in automatico all'avvio o a caso....suggerimenti? grazie
<n3tz666> Salve a tutti
<mapreri> uragano2: click sull'icona di rete → modifica connessioni → senza fili → selezioni quella che vuoi cancellare → elimina ø
<mapreri> qualcuno si intende di ircd e services? non riesco a collegare atheme a charybdis (e si che dovrebbe farlo da solo...). mi dice "*** Notice -- Unauthorised server connection attempt from [@255.255.255.255]: No entry for servername services.int". ircd.conf: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HmUYsrGi  atheme.conf: http://paste.debian.net/182568/
<uragano2> non c'è più l'icona di rete..devo aver fatto casino installando wicd, ora l'ho disinstallato e sto riavviando
<mapreri> uragano2: uh, beh, se usi wicd non penso la procedura sia tanto diversa, ma non lo uso...
<uragano2> ho visto che c'è anche un problema con i dns...
<mapreri> vabbe, quelli non sono un problema... se non sai che mettere metti 8.8.8.8 e sei a posto
<mapreri> uragano2: ↑
<uragano2> stupendo...ora all'avvio mi dice che non trova il demone di wicd
<uragano2> e l'icona di rete ancora non c'è
<mapreri> uragano2: hai disinstallato sia nm che wicd?
<uragano2> non ricordo se ho disinstallato nm..verifico
<uragano2> nm è installato
<mapreri> ecco, avvia quello,
<mapreri> sudo service network-manager start
<mapreri> uragano2: ↑
<uragano2> ho disinstallato con autoremove i pacchetti residui come suggerito riavviato e all'avvio non ha più cercato il dmeone
<uragano2> IS ALREADY RUNNING
<mapreri> e non hai l'icona?
<uragano2> scusa il maiuscolo
<uragano2> no
<uragano2> mapreri: facendo restart è comparsa
<uragano2> ma non funziona...non reagisce ai click
<n3tz666> Sto cercando di configurare un server OpenVPN ma con scarsi successi, non riesco a capire bene il meccanismo, dopo aver letto svariate guide non ho ancora capito se mi occorrono 2 porte eth, la configurazione è: LAN interna 10.10.10.0/24  IP Pubblico uno della X.X.X.X/29 i client dovrebbero potersi collegare  ad altri server che sono sulla LAN interna …..qualche aiuto?
<mapreri> uragano2: verifica di aver rimosso completamente wicd
<fin8> hei
<fin8> qualcuno di voi programma in ubuntu ?
<uragano2> mmhh... ho fatto apt-get remove wicd e poi autoremove, dovrei fare altro?
<mapreri> uragano2: sudo dpkg --purge wicd
<Amedeo> ciao
<Carlin0> -P
<uragano2> n3tz666: no, non servono 2 porte ethernet se è questo che intendi. L'ho fatto un po' di tempo fa e ci ho messo qualche ora a far funzionare tutto :S
<uragano2> mapreri: diceche non è installato
<Amedeo> qualcuno sa perchè quando cerco di installare l'ultima versione si blocca e lampeggia caps lock
<mapreri> uragano2: fai un reboot, nm è collegato a un sacco di altra roba, un riavvio è più veloce
<n3tz666> uragano2: grazie per la risposta almeno prendo una strada ….per prima cosa sistemo l'ethernet con l'ip pubblico
<uragano2> mapreri: ho provato a vedere quali pacchetti che iniziano con wi erano installato e c'era ancora il demone, ho disinstallato e riavviato
<uragano2> n3tz666: ma non ho cpaito, devi collegarti ad altri computer che sono sulla tua stessa sottorte?
<n3tz666> uragano2: da paesi lontani devo potermi collegare ad un server SAP interno all'azienda …..il server VPN con ip pubblico è in Azienda ….i client per il mondo...
<mapreri> uragano2: e l'icona funziona?
<uragano2> mapreri: no :(
<uragano2> ho cmq dovuto fare servire netwaork-manager restart per farla comparire
<uragano2> n3tz666: quindi tu hai bisogno di un client...ricordo che c'ero venuto fuori grazie al log, prova ad aumentare la verbosità e cerca errore dopo errore su google.
<mapreri> uragano2: sudo rm /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/* elimina le connessioni di sistema che hai fatto in precedenza (ora però non ricordo dove siano quelle dell'utente). poi lancia un `sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager`, riavvia
<uragano2> mapreri: premessa: sono collegato alla macchina via ssh, dopo ho possibilità di ricollegarmi senza doverci collegare un monitor e agirci direttamente?
<mapreri> umh... è comunque locale la macchina?
<uragano2> si
<mapreri> un attimo
<uragano2> ed è colleata anche via cavo
<uragano2> io devo tira giù solo la wifi
<mapreri> allora, andiamo più leggeri :=
<mapreri> :)
<uragano2> ho visto che cmq rm /etc/blablabla contiene solo le wifi
<mapreri> uragano2: non hai anche connessioni via cavo lì?
<mapreri> volevo proprio dirti di vedere file per file e eliminare i wifi
<uragano2> si, ho già eseguito ed è andata bene :D
<mapreri> well, però mi domando dell'icona che non andava
<n3tz666> uragano2: scusa se approfitto della tua disponibilità, io devo configurare questa macchina "serverVPN" affacciata su internet con un'ip pubblico(facente parte di 8 ip acquistati) in modo che i rappresentanti con WinXP che girano il mondo possano collegarsi al "serverSAP(10.10.10.10)" interno senza problemi…..sicuramente non ho ancora chiare l'idea di come funziona il tutto e chiedo pietà
<mapreri> ora va?
<uragano2> mapreri: non si collega + alla rete wireless in automatico e l'icona non è ricomparsa, ma se non da altri problemi posso tenerlo così perch non ho intenzione di ricollegarmi in wifi. grazie :)
<uragano2> mapreri: al massimo lo faccio da linea di comando
<uragano2> ed è ripartito anche il defunto transmission...Olè :D
<mapreri> wee uragano2 :)
<uragano2_> n3tz666: scusa ma non ho visto se mi hai risposto perchè mi si era disconnesso
<n3tz666> uragano2_: nessun problema
<n3tz666> uragano2_: scusa se approfitto della tua disponibilità, io devo configurare questa macchina "serverVPN" affacciata su internet con un'ip pubblico(facente parte di 8 ip acquistati) in modo che i rappresentanti con WinXP che girano il mondo possano collegarsi al "serverSAP(10.10.10.10)" interno senza problemi…..sicuramente non ho ancora chiare l'idea di come funziona il tutto e chiedo pietà
<n3tz666> dicevo
<Angelo_> Raga ho un problemone,per favore ditemi che si può risolvere...in pratica ho formattato la partizione dove avevo messo Pear Linux 5 ed ora appena riaccendo il computer non va più al grub ma mi dice "Error: file not found     grub rescue>_"
<Angelo_> .
<Alienware> Salve a tutti,Ho formattato la partizione dove avevo messo Pear Linux e adesso al riavvio mi appare una schermata nera che mi dice : Error: file not found    grub rescue >_
<Alienware> Come posso risolvere
<Alienware> .
<Alienware> Ci siete?
<uragano2_> probabilmente era la partizione in cui residieva anche grub
<uragano2_> *risiedeva -.-
<Alienware> E quindi?
<Alienware> Come posso risolvere?
<OverMe> ed ora che sistema operativo t'è rimasto?
<Alienware> OverMe Ho un HD da 1000 Gb su 200(circa) Gb ho windows,su 400(e qualcosa di più) ho Kubuntu e su altri circa 200 Gb ho messo Pear Linux
<Alienware> Mi sono rimasti quindi Win e Kubuntu
<OverMe> avvia la live di ubuntu (o kubuntu) e segui la guida per il ripristino del grub
<OverMe> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Alienware> Ook adesso provo subito
<Alienware> Ah scusate,ho il cd di kubuntu 12.04 e mi vengono offerte 4 possibilità: Start Kubuntu,Check disc for defects poi ci sono Test memory e Boot from first hard disk (che non mi servono,credo)
<OverMe> la prima
<Alienware> Ok
<dod> !grun
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grun'
<dod> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Alienware_> OverMe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1138641/
<OverMe> Alienware_, ls -al /mnt
<OverMe> metti nel paste
<Alienware_> OverMe non ti seguo
<OverMe> dai da terminale: ls -al /mnt
<OverMe> metti il risultato sul pastebin
<Alienware_> Ok
<Alienware_> OverMe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1138648/
<OverMe> direi che sda no è l apartizione giusta
<OverMe> dai da terminale: sudo umount /mnt
<OverMe> rifai la stessa procedura dall'inizio con sda6
<Alienware_> Ok
<Alienware_> OverMe intanto ti invio quella di : sudo umount /mnt ??
<Mario__> Ho un problema con precise 32bit: Non riesco a effettuare un login dopo un arresto sbagliato di Xserve
<OverMe> Alienware_, ha restituito output?
<Alienware_> Aspetta
<Alienware_> OverMe ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1138666/
<OverMe> perché hai dato quel comando?
<Alienware_> Che domando devo dare?
<Alienware_> *comando
<Alienware_> sudo umount /mnt ??
<OverMe> sì
<Alienware_> devo inserire solo così nel terminale?
<OverMe> sì
<Alienware_> Non mi dà output!
<OverMe> bene
<Alienware_> ?
<OverMe> la maggior parte dei comandi che hanno successo non danno output
<Alienware_> E quindi?
<OverMe> e quindi ora fai quello che ti ho detto prma, ovvero ricomincia la procedura usando sda6 al posto di sda7
<Alienware_> Ok
<Alienware_> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt  non dà output
<Alienware_> :S
<OverMe> non deve dare output -.-
<Alienware_> Ah xD
<Alienware_> Ora che devo fare dopo di questo?
<OverMe> quelli che ci sono scritti nella guida
<Alienware_> Ok
<OverMe> dal punto 3 in poi
<Alienware_> Ok
<Alienware_> Ma quei 3 comandi li devo scrivere così come stanno senza aggiungere niente?
<OverMe> così come stanno
<Alienware_> Ok
<OverMe> e non devono dare output
<Alienware_> Finito il 3° passaggio
<Alienware_> ora passo al 4°
<OverMe> salta il comando mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<Alienware_> Ok
<Alienware_> Allora adesso passo al 5°
<OverMe> questi devono dare output, fammelo vedere
<Alienware_> Ok
<Alienware_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1138675/ OverMe
<OverMe> ok, anche l'altro
<Alienware_> Ok
<Alienware_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1138677/
<OverMe> ok, vai dal punto 6
<Alienware_> Ok
<OverMe> non danno output, poi riavvia
<Alienware_> Il 7 non lo devo fare?
<OverMe> fallo sì
<Alienware_> Ok
<Alienware_> Scusa una cosa,vedi vicino a cd che ci sta quel simboletto,come si fa? ._.
<OverMe> alt gr + ì
<Alienware_> Ok
<Alienware_> Fatto,adesso riavvio ...mo sono Alienware (senza _ )
<Alienware> Ecco OverMe
<Alienware> adesso riavvio
<Antux91> buonasera
<Alienware> OverMe Grazie mille è tutto apposto ;)
<Antux91> scusate volevo sapere se consigliate i ppa di lffl
<OverMe> Alienware, bien
<Alienware> OverMe ;)
<Antux91> o.o
<OverMe> in generale i ppa sono scpnsigliati
<OverMe> *sconsigliati
<Alienware> Scusate l'gnoranza,ma i ppa sarebbero i driver?
<Antux91> beh però quando crei una distro derivata e hai bisogni di integrare metapacchetti allora uno li crea
<OverMe> Alienware, sono repository personali
<Antux91> anche per facilitare il compito e soprattutto lo sviluppo
<OverMe> Antux91, e questo che c'entra con il consigliare di mettere un ppa?
<Antux91> oltre alla diffusione, certo poi uno approva solo quelli canonical
<OverMe> farlo è un conto, usare quelli di altre persone è un altro
<Antux91> beh su lffl.org è nata una discussione
<Alienware> Ok
<Antux91> sul quale da utente volevo fare chiarezza
<Antux91> certo non c'è dubbio ma spesso ppa di terze parti sono più utili di quelli ufficiali
<Antux91> non sarebbe meglio integrare un qualsoa di simile ad AUR
<OverMe> a volte risolvono qualche problema, molte altre volte ne creano
<Antux91> con un po' di attenzione si evitano problemi
<Antux91> o danni permanenti, alla fine ci vuole poco se uno sa usare un terminale
<OverMe> l'attenzione la deve mettere chi fa il ppa, cosa che spesso non accade
<Antux91> beh ma spesso se in un ppa io metto applicazioni che cmq vengono testate e magari con un aggiornamento quell'applicazione risulta instabile
<Antux91> non puoi denigrare un ppa o la persona.
<Antux91> ed ubuntu meno di tutte può parlare di stabilità
<OverMe> questo è il caso meno grave
<OverMe> quando cominciano i problemi di dipendenze perché il paccetto è packato male...
<Alienware> raga scusate,se vi va potete spiegare cosa state dicendo così capisco pure io ?? :)
<Antux91> per chi usa debian la stabilità è fondamentale e i controlli ai repository ufficiali sono tantissimi
<OverMe> ma i ppa non lo sono
<OverMe> comunque, se uno sa cosa sta facendo può fare tutto
<Antux91> il paccheto male , il problema è la dipendenza, in molti casi non li installa manco, e per risolvere spesso un apt-get -f install risolve tutto
<Antux91> i ppa sono controllati aoprattuto quelli consigliati dalla comunità debian
<OverMe> se non hai tolto il ppa dalla lista dei repo... cosa che accade puntualmente
<Antux91> poi alla fine in debian tutto viene aggiornato di continuo  e se mi va di aggiornare qualcosa di ancora più nuovo passo da stable a testing
<OverMe> ma sei venuto a fare pubblicità a debian?
<Antux91> non è che abbandono i repo di una vecchia distro per farne una nuova.
<Antux91> no semplicemente metto a confronto i 2 metodi di sviluppo
<Antux91> e di controllo dei repository
<Antux91> riguardo a toglierli, dovresti sapere meglio di me che l'aggiunta tramite il comando add-ppa crea un file nella cartella /etc/apt/sources.list.d/repo.list
<Antux91> ed è quello che occorre rimuovere
<OverMe> se vuoi rompere tutto è perfetto
<OverMe> il modo migliore per levare ppa e pacchetti installati dal ppa è con ppa-purge
<Antux91> certo sta che i ppa anche la comunità ubuntu li consiglia, quello medibuntu e i getdeb ad esempio
<OverMe> i mediabuntu non servono più
<Antux91> questo comando lo usano chi vuole togliere anche i pacchetti presi dal ppa ma se io non lo voglio rimuovere preferisco cancellare il repo.list
<Antux91> ti assicuro che su 10.04 sono la sopravvivenza
<OverMe> certo, ma poi devi sperare che chi ha pacchettizzato la roba del ppa abbia messo numeri di versione decente
<Antux91> se no non ci cagherebbe nessuno
<OverMe> altrimenti poi sono cazzi
<Antux91> beh i numeri di versione sono l'ultimo problema
<Antux91> perchè alla fine se io creo la 1.0 di un programma e poi uno fa la 1.0 svn1 dello stesso
<Antux91> per aver fatto la svn significa che su svn avevo la stessa versione quindi la compatibilità resta, si sovrascrive ma resta uguale
<Antux91> prendi ad esempio i temi equinox,e le icone faenza
<OverMe> ne vedo arrivare decine di utenti qui dentro da anni che hanno problemi con le dipendenze quando i pacchetti dei ppa hanno versioni farlocche
<Antux91> sono dei ppa mantenuti bene , però delle icone faenza quante volte sono stati fatti package alternativi, tuttavia l'aggiornamento da repo di una versione alternativa non dava nessun problema
<Antux91> beh un ppa uno deve sempre controllarlo
<OverMe> ok, un ppa di un set di icone non rompe niente, quello è chiaro
<Antux91> certo non metti un ppa con compatibilità precise su lucid perchè non funzionerà
<Antux91> anche se ti viene aggiunto
<Antux91> l'identificazione della distro non avviene ed allora ti appare un erroe di aggiornamento
<OverMe> io parlo per versioni corrette
<Antux91> allora a quel punto devi controllare i ppa che usi e vedere se il ppa ha pacchetti per la versione lucid anche
<OverMe> comunque, sì, il ppa devi sempre controllarlo
<OverMe> per questo lo sconsigliamo, perché la maggior parte della gente non sa come controllarlo
<OverMe> non sa rimediare se c'è qualcosa che non va
<OverMe> e tocca farlo a noi, puntualmente
<Antux91> a meno che non modifihi il file repo.list dove trovi il problemucio della distro e lo cambi...
<Antux91> beh penso che se la gente si avvicina a linux, debba cmq essere informata, potreste risolvere più facilmente facendo delle guide pratiche, nel wiki ai problemi più comuni riguardanti i ppa
<Antux91> e come risolverli
<Antux91> essendo uno che sta creando una propria derivata di debian, il problema dei ppa o sento in prima persona perchè cmq l'ho creato anche io, e lo dico è utilissimo
<OverMe> i problemi tipici del ppa sono di dipendenze e non è faclie che se li risolvano da soli, contando che le guide spesso e volentieri non vengono lette neanche quando vengono indicate
<Antux91> soprattuto se integri metapacchetti
<Antux91> beh allora occorrerebbe spronare a leggere le guide, tutti gli utenti ubuntu, più o meno, lo dico perchè l'ho visto spesso tra gli utenti giovani di ubuntu, sono convinti di avere una windows sul pc, in realtà ubuntu non è windows, non ha la stessa struttura ne al stessa capacità di sopportare modifiche software, con ciò cosa voglio dire che su ubuntu un programma ti può fottere il sistema
<Antux91> su windws te lo fotte ma ene o male anche un tente alle prime armi sa risolvere il problema
<OverMe> l'utente medio non ha voglia di leggere, non ha voglia di imparare e non ha voglia di sbattersi per risolvere un problema
<Antux91> e te lo dice uno che usa debian sid e sa ceh significa fottere il sistema
<OverMe> hai voglia a spronare
<Antux91> beh certo, canonical ragiona un po' male, dovrebbe concentrarsi di più sulle lts, lasciare perdere le distro che intercorrono tra le lts, perchè francamente così non sfonderà mai nel mondo server se basta un aggiornamento a fottere il sistema
<Antux91> e sorattutto supportare davvero le lts
<Antux91> ciò viene garantito 5 anni a precise ma appena arriveremo a 3 anni il supporto inizierà a terminare o a ridursi solo ad aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<Alienware> OverMe mi potresti dire la distro più leggera di Ubuntu?
<OverMe> Alienware, lubuntu
<Alienware> OverMe è supportata per reggere su un computer con pentium IV a 2.30 GHz e 1 Gb di ram?
<OverMe> sì
<Alienware> Ook
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-10
<glpiana> ola
<isotta> buongiorno a tutto il canale
<isotta> buongiorno, avrei gentilmente da sottoporvi il mio problema se potete aiutarmi. E' da diverso tempo che ogni qualvolta provo ad accedere al software center il messaggio che ricevo è l'app. sorgenti software s'è chiusa inaspettatamente, inoltre anche da terminale non riesco ad aggiungere nuovi repository. Potreste aiutarmi. Grazie
<glpiana> isotta, nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | isotta
<ubot-it> isotta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<isotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139126/
<glpiana> isotta, puoi per cortesia postare l'output del comando che ti ho dato?
<isotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139132/
<glpiana> isotta, oki, ora prova ad aprire software center
<isotta> aperto
<glpiana> isotta, fai qualcuna delle azioni che portano alla chiusura del programma con messaggio di errore
<isotta> ho aperto sorgenti software e mi da il solito errore
<glpiana> isotta, problemi dovuti ai repository esterni che hai aggiunto. la cosa è più che normale con i repository esterni
<glpiana> isotta, il programma si chiude quando apri sorgenti software o quando fai qualcosa in sorgenti software?
<isotta> quando apro sorgenti software
<glpiana> isotta, da terminale scrivi: software-properties-gtk
<isotta> fatto
<isotta> kam@kam-VPCEB4M1E:~$ software-properties-gtk Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk", line 104, in <module>     app = SoftwarePropertiesGtk(datadir=options.data_dir, options=options, file=file)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/gtk/SoftwarePropertiesGtk.py", line 89, in __init__     SoftwareProperties.__init__(self, options=options, datadir=datadir)   File "/usr/lib/py
<glpiana> isotta, non incollare qui, usa pastebin per cortesia, almeno c'è qualche speranza di capire qualcosa
<isotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139142/
<isotta> scusa
<glpiana> isotta, non c'è problema. scrivi: sudo apt-get installa --reinstall software-properties-gtk software-properties-common python-software-properties
<glpiana> isotta, correggo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-properties-gtk software-properties-common python-software-properties
<isotta> fatto sorgenti software inizia a fare l'aggiornamento non mi da più errore ma non completa l'operazione ne apre la schermata dei sorgenti
<glpiana> isotta, io darei una bella pulita al sistema, perchè hai diversi ppa aggiunti. oppure se vuoi mantenerli, usa apt-get per installare e disinstallare programmi
<glpiana> isotta, per il repository che vuoi aggiungere, mi sa che è proprio il ppa in questione ad avere problemi, ma se hai necessità estrema di usare quel programma (che da quel che vedo è inutile) faccio una prova. dimmi tu
<isotta> va bene. Grazie, non ti preoccupare sei già stato molto gentile. Mille grazie!
<glpiana> :)
<fabio_cc> var
<fabio_cc> var
<fabio_cc> scusate finestra sbagliata lol
<glpiana> var var anche a te fabio_cc
<glpiana> lol
<fabio_cc> lol²
<poly2794> buongiorno, ho un problema con la mia webcam logitech su ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> poly2794, esponilo
<poly2794> avviando cheese la webcam si avvia e sembra avviarsi normalmente, ma dopo qualche secondo diventa molto scura
<poly2794> e non c'è verso di poter far tornare la schermata chiara
<glpiana> poly2794, se vai sulle preferenze di cheese -> immagini e provi a regolare i parametri, non cambia nulla?
<poly2794> di pochissimo, il risultato finale praticamente non cambia
<glpiana> poly2794, hai provato anche con altri programmi?
<poly2794> con camorama e succede la stessa identica cosa
<poly2794> su ubuntu 11.10 avevo provato con xawtv
<poly2794> perché tempo fa avevo lo stesso problema e me l'avevo risolto dalle sue impostazioni
<poly2794> ma non ricordo più come si effettuavano(si facevo dal terminale)
<poly2794> (ora se provo a cambiare impostazioni dal menù di xawtv il problema rimane)
<poly2794> ah, e credo(tempo fa succedeva così, ora non saprei)
<poly2794> che se io ponessi una luce dietro di me la webcam riprenderebbe la sua luminosità normaòe
<poly2794> *le
<glpiana> poly2794, prova
<poly2794> ok...
<poly2794> confermo
<poly2794> più che altro ho aperto la finestra di camera mia xD
<glpiana> poly2794, allora la questione sta nel controllo della luminpsità, che probabilmente comincia a lavorare poco dopo l'avvio della webcam
<poly2794> avevano detto di regolarla anche con v4l2uvp
<poly2794> (o come si scrive xD)
<poly2794> ma il risultato non cambia
<glpiana> poly2794, se aumentando la luminosità della stanza la visione migliora secondo me hai già trovato la soluzione. ma possiamo comuqnue provare una cosa. dammi l'output di: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | poly2794
<ubot-it> poly2794: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<poly2794> insomma, se devo usarla di sera ci resto fregato xD
<poly2794> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139179/
<Alfredo> buongiorno a tutti... ragazzi ho bisogno del vostro aiuto dopo aver installato vlc l audio gracchiava ed ho eguito una guida che mi ha fatto risolvere il problema...al riavvio però non mi vede piu la scheda audio
<Alfredo> come posso fare? :(
<glpiana> poly2794,  v4l2ucp non modifica minimamente le impostazioni?
<glpiana> Alfredo, boh, magari postaci la guida che hai seguito
<poly2794> come gli altri, di pochissimo
<Alfredo> la guida e la seguente: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875582
<poly2794> praticamente niente...
<glpiana> Alfredo, ti sei limitato a fare questo? sudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Alfredo> mi ha fatto cambiare la stringa "load-module module-udev-detect"  in  "load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0"
<glpiana> Alfredo, rimetti com'era e riavvia
<Alfredo> ora provo...
<glpiana> caffè
<Alfredo> ragazzi ho risolto... ora rivede la scheda audio però ho sempre il problema che il suono di vlc si sente gracchiato :/ mi date una mano?
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, solo di vlc?
<Alfredo> sisi col resto si sente bene... però sono anni che anche col vecchio S.O. Lo usavo e mi trovo molto bene quindi vorrei risolvere col vostro aiuto :)
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, non è che è troppo alto il volume di vlc?
<Alfredo> fatto già avevo l abitudine di metterlo a 65% perchè avevo migliore qualita audio
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, quindi se abbassi il volume di vlc e alzi quello generale non migliora?
<fabio_cc> il generale o meglio ancora quello delle casse
<poly2794> glpiana, ci sei ancora?
<fabio_cc> poly2794, è in pausa caffè :D
<poly2794> ah, giusto xD
<poly2794> chiedo venia xD
<Alfredo> fabio ho provato già nulla :/ non va proprio
<Alfredo> nemmeno a 30% e col vol. centrale alzato
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, è strano, non è un problema di configurazione dell'audio perché se no ti sarebbe successo anche con gli altri riproduttori
<Alfredo> ecco.. ora sto vedendo delle guide non sono l'unico ad avere questi problemi... magari cerco una guida per vedere come risolvere?
<poly2794> ne approfitto va, corro a prendermi un caffè anche io xD
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, un attimo che lo installo e vedo una cosa
<Alfredo> Ok,Sono qui :)
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, vlc ti gracchia da quando lo hai installato o da dopo che hai fatto qualcosa?
<Alfredo> da quando l'ho installato
<Alfredo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/AbilitareSurround ho seguito questa guida ieri
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, hai un sistema di casse 5.1?
<Alfredo> 4+1
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, ok
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, prima di seguire la guida che problemi avevi?
<Alfredo> che si sentivano 2 casse e il sub
<Alfredo> invece di 4 però se non ricordo male gracchiava anche prima di fare ciò vlc..
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, be la cosa di per se non è strana, dipende se l'audio che ascolti è a 2 o a 4 vie
<glpiana> poly2794, eccomi... ma non so  cosa farti fare sinceramente
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, non necessariamente si dovevano sentire tutte e 4
<Alfredo> di però essendo a 4 canali... mi piacerebbe avere la miglire qualità audio
<Alfredo> il fato e che solo con vlc lo fa con gli altri invece nulla..
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, quella guida non è per la qualità dell'audio, quella guida è per far funzionare tutte e quattro le vie, ma ovviamente non tutti i file audio sono a 4 canali
<poly2794> glpiana , uff....potrei riprovare con i comandi dal terminale di xawtv
<poly2794> chi mo potrebbe dire quali sono?
<Alfredo> si questo lo so... però vorrei tanto risolvere il problema di vlc :/
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, sarebbe importante sapere con certezza se prima di seguire quella guida gracchiava
<Alfredo> si gracchiava lo stesso
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, allora cosa è cambiato seguendo la guida?
<Alfredo> nulla si sentoto tutt e 4 le casse ora... mentre prima era impostato su 2 canali e funzionavano solo 2 casse
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, ok
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, apri vlc
<Alfredo> fatto
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, vai in strumenti -> preferenze -> audio
<Alfredo> poi?
<glpiana> poly2794, avvia xawtv w poi clicca cole destro sulla finestra della webcam. ti appaiono i paramteri
<glpiana> *parametri
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, in modulo di uscita hai "predefinito"?
<poly2794> con i parametri del tasto destro non succede niente, siamo sempre lì
<Alfredo> sisi e su predefinito
<poly2794> qualche anno fa ero venuto a sapere di questi parametri settabili direttamente dal terminale
<poly2794> e la cosa funzionava
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, prova a mettere uscita audio ALSA, fai salva, chiudi e riapri vlc e prova
<poly2794> facendo un piccolo file che si avviava all'avvio del SO ero a posto
<Alfredo> Perfetto Funziona :DDDD
<Alfredo> Fabio sei un grande!
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, :)
<Alfredo> ti posso chiedere solo un ultima cosa?
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, dimmi
<Alfredo> come posso metterlo come predefinito per aprire tutti i file?
<fabio_cc> Alfredo, asp
<poly2794> glpiana, mi sapresti dire cos'è l'auto gain?
<glpiana> poly2794, il guadagno (di luminosità immagino) automatico
<poly2794> ho avviato gucview e l'ho tolto
<poly2794> e ora funziona abbastanza bene o.o
<poly2794> solo che il programma in sè è piuttosto instabile xD
<poly2794> non mi faceva registrare i video
<poly2794> ma anche con cheese l'auto gain è disattivato e quindi posso registrare i video xD
<poly2794> oook, grazie a tutti in ogni caso :D
<poly2794> specie a te glpiana per il tuo tempo
<glpiana> :)
<Wirner> ciao ragazzi
<Wirner> ho problemi nel sapere un'indirizzo ip di una pagina web
<glpiana> !chat | Wirner
<ubot-it> Wirner: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alecv79> buongiorno
<alecv79> ho reistallato ubuntu 10.04, la cartella home è su una partizione diversa da quella del sistema operativo, quindi ho reistallato i programmi e ho ritrovato le stesse impostazioni di prima, ma team viewer mi da questo errore :Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)  Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root.
<alecv79> ovviamente il pacchetto virtualbox-ose-dkms è installato
<remix_tj> alecv79: non credo che sia un problema di teamviewer
<glpiana> alecv79, scusa ma teamviewer che c'entra con vbox?
<alecv79> scusa virtualbox
<alecv79> non teamviewer
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> l'importante è la chiarezza :D
<alecv79> mi sono impicciato mentre cercavo di collegarmi al mio pc in remoto
<glpiana> alecv79, io anzitutto ti direi di levare la versione ose e di installare quella del sito
<alecv79> ah io l'avevo presa dai repo
<glpiana> eh ma è meglio quella del sito
<alecv79> ok sto disinstallando
<cicciupu> ciao a tutti, un mio amico mi ha detto di venire qui che c'è un certo gianluca che è forte perchè non fa il wifi su xubuntu
<glpiana> alecv79, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<glpiana> lol
<alecv79> sta scaricando
<glpiana> cicciupu, che scheda wifi hai? se non lo sai apri un temrinale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i network
<cicciupu> ok eseguo immediatamente
<alecv79> glpiana un fuori onda: se voglio fare l'up grade dalla 10.04 alla 12.04 conviene? Ho provato a installare la 12.04 sia dal cd live che alternate, ma senza risultati, allora volevo are l'upgrade :D
<cicciupu> glpiana scusa ma il terminale non mi da niente
<glpiana> alecv79, che problemi hai riscontrato con l'installazione?
<glpiana> cicciupu, la scheda wifi è interna o usb?
<alecv79> non andava avanti l'installazione, ora nn vorrei che dipendesse dall'hardware un po' vecchiotto
<cicciupu> glpiana allora ne ho una esterna wifi che funziona a scatti, alcune volte si alcune no, e ne ho una interna che mi ricordo di averla fatta funzionare su ubuntu
<glpiana> alecv79, prova pure a fare l'upgrade ma non fargli rimuovere i vecchi pacchetti, così ti tieni anche il kernel della 10.04
<glpiana> cicciupu, su quale vuoi concentrarti?
<alecv79> si che si è aggiornato stamane (il kernel)
<cicciupu> glpiana possiamo provare con quella interna e mi sono accorto che viene fuori facendo lspci
<cicciupu> ma non con i comandi chemi hai dato te
<glpiana> cicciupu, allora copia tutto l'output di lspci su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | cicciupu
<ubot-it> cicciupu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv79> ho letto sul forum per fare l'aggiornamento da 10.04 alla 12.04 di dare questo commando sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<cicciupu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139321/
<glpiana> alecv79, segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoPrecise#Avanzamento_via_rete_da_10.04_LTS_a_12.04_LTS_per_sistemi_server_Ubuntu_.28raccomandato.29
<cicciupu> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139321/
<alecv79> reistallato vmbox The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'  as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<cicciupu> vedi che c'è come ethernet controller
<cicciupu> perchè ce ne sono 2
<cicciupu> inprocomm ipn2220
<glpiana> cicciupu, dammi l'output su pastebin del comando: ifconfig
<alecv79> ho dato il comando /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<glpiana> alecv79, con sudo davanti devi darlo
<alecv79> certo che con sudo
<glpiana> oki, e non va ancora?
<alecv79> volevo copiarti il paste ma il sito dice: An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators.
<glpiana> alecv79, riprova
<glpiana> !paste | alecv79
<ubot-it> alecv79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv79> sto provando per la 5 volta :D
<alecv79> forse il server è in ferie? :D
<cicciupu> glpiana allora ubuntu pastebin non va l'ho messo in quello normale: http://pastebin.com/wj9HhS85
<cicciupu> mi da errore
<cicciupu> contattare gli amministratori
<alecv79> idem mi dice che è occupato
<glpiana> alecv79, usa anche tu http://pastebin.com
<alecv79> si gia fatto
<glpiana> cicciupu, oki, mi sa che devi usare ndiswrapper per fare andare sta scheda, ma dammi ancora un attimo
<cicciupu> ok
<alecv79> http://pastebin.com/tY7Y9Kzx
<cicciupu> al limite mi vado a prendere una guida per quello e dovrei stare a posto, glpiana
<alecv79> glpiana: questo invece è il log che dice di controllare http://pastebin.com/vXJU0uzF
<glpiana> alecv79, sudo apt-get install dkms
<alecv79> mi risponde che è già aggiorna alla versione più recente
<glpiana> alecv79, ah oki, ti dirà che c'è già. scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image             e anche uname -a
<cicciupu> ok vai, devo scappare che sono in montagna che mangiano presto esagerati, ti ringrazio cercherò una guida a ndi e sto a posto, grazie ancora glpiana
<glpiana> !ndiswrapper | cicciupu
<ubot-it> cicciupu: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<glpiana> cicciupu, guarda la guida. dovrai recuperare il driver per windows
<glpiana>  buon appetito
<alecv79> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/eStaExm4 è dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> alecv79, oki, copiami qui uname -a
<alecv79> scusa la mia grande ignoranza
<alecv79> Linux Alex666 2.6.32-42-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 25 15:57:54 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> alecv79, scrivi: apt-cache search linux-headers-2.6.32-42
<glpiana> alecv79, e poi raccontami anche dove hai preso sto kernel
<alecv79> ho ubuntu studio 10.04
<alecv79> il kernel lo ha aggiornato oggi credo
<alecv79> alessandro@Alex666:~$ apt-cache search linux-headers-2.6.32-42 linux-headers-2.6.32-42 - Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.32 linux-headers-2.6.32-42-386 - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.32 on i386 linux-headers-2.6.32-42-generic - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.32 on x86/x86_64 linux-headers-2.6.32-42-generic-pae - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.32 on x86
<glpiana> alecv79, sì prossima volta usa paste
<glpiana> alecv79, scrivi: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-42-generic
<glpiana> alecv79, io devo andare a pranzo. quando termina l'installazione ridai sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<glpiana> a dopo
<alecv79> grazie
<alecv79> a dopo
<glpiana> alecv79, hai fatto?
<alecv79> si ora testo e vedo se funge
<alecv79> funziona, grazie mille, sai quando ci riuscivo da solo?
<glpiana> :)
<alecv79> ma che aveva che non gli piaceva?
<glpiana> alecv79, hai preso il kernel da non so che repository e non ti ha messo gli header del kernel in automatico
<alecv79> glpiana: fa tutto da solo, ogni giorno mi fa scaricare qualche aggiornamento, mica li installo io :D
<alecv79> ultima cosa, io uso solo il pc per navigare, scaricare posta, usare skype e teamviewer e open office, perchè succedono queste cose strane se non apro mai il terminale?
<glpiana> alecv79, sì, ma  prova a scrivere nel terminale: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.32-42-generic
<alecv79> uso solo l'ubuntu software center appunto per evitare di fare caisni
<alecv79> http://pastebin.com/vSZyiZ6F
<alecv79> volevo rimettere ubuntu in ufficio ma ho paura di fare la stessa fine, formattare ogni 2 settimane (non capendo un' acca di come ripristinare gli errori)
<glpiana> alecv79, oki, è negli updates
<alecv79> glpiana:  sono io che cozzo o è ubuntu che cozza? 13:15] <alecv79> ultima cosa, io uso solo il pc per navigare, scaricare posta, usare skype e teamviewer e open office, perchè succedono queste cose strane se non apro mai il terminale?
<glpiana> alecv79, non so per quale motivo non ti abbia messo gli header. dai questi due comandi e metti gli output su pastebin: apt-cache search linux-headers           s     dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<glpiana> la esse voleva essere una e
<glpiana> -.-
<alecv79> http://pastebin.com/Q3eJfJH3
<glpiana> alecv79, dai: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<alecv79> che sarebbe? D sta installando
<glpiana> alecv79, il pacchetto che ti installerà sempre in automatico anche gli header quando hai un aggiornamento del kernel
<alecv79> ha terminato.
<alecv79> tutto qui?
<glpiana> alecv79, ricorda comunque che se hai un aggiornamento del kernel è facile che virtualbox poi non vada e ti dia quell'errore. basta dare il comando suggerito e riprenderà a funzionare
<alecv79> ok
<alecv79> ora posso fare l'upgrade dalla 10.04 alla 12.04?
<glpiana> alecv79, sì, ma sempre a tuo rischio e pericolo :)
<glpiana> alecv79, se dalla live scegli di provare ubuntu, funziona?
<alecv79> al massimo bestemmio
<alecv79> no
<glpiana> allora non so se è buona cosa fare sto upgrade
<alecv79> ho masterizzato a bassa velocità fatto la prova della memoria cd e verificato il checksum
<alecv79> secondo me è la scheda grafica
<sandokan77> Ciao a tutti ragazzi credo di avere un problema con network manager
<alecv79> è una ati radeonxpress
<sandokan77> ho installato da poco 12.04
<glpiana> alecv79, dammi l'output di lspci | grep -i vga
<alecv79> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<glpiana> alecv79, tu avvii il cd e che succede?
<sandokan77> e e non mi si connette più alle reti wireless o a internet bluetooth del blackberry...qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<alecv79> scelgo la lingua le varie impostazioni di avvio e poi nada
<glpiana> sandokan77, vediamo che scheda wifi hai. metti su pastebin l'output di: lspci
<glpiana> alecv79, che impostazioni scegli?
<alecv79> ho provato con nessuna e poi no apic
<sandokan77> glpiana come si fa?
<glpiana> alecv79, prova nomodeset e poi dimmi
<alecv79> provato anche quello
<glpiana> !paste | sandokan77
<ubot-it> sandokan77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv79> io provo a fare l'avanzamento al massimo bestemmio 7 lingue diverse
<glpiana> alecv79, oki, ma comuqune non fargli levare i pacchetti a fine installazione, così almeno salvaguardi il kernel
<alecv79> ok
<sandokan77> glpiana, pastebin mi da errore
<glpiana> sandokan77, usa http://pastebin.com
<alecv79> glpiana: hofatto come dice la guida
<alecv79> cioè verifica aggiornamenti e ho messo solo lts
<alecv79> ma non mi da la notifica per la 12.04
<sandokan77> glpiana, eccolo...http://pastebin.com/4kFGbuxE
<glpiana> alecv79, io ti ho indicato una particolare sezione della guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoPrecise#Avanzamento_via_rete_da_10.04_LTS_a_12.04_LTS_per_sistemi_server_Ubuntu_.28raccomandato.29
<alecv79> ma c'è scritto per server
<alecv79> è uguale'?
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> scusa alecv79
<glpiana> :D
<glpiana> alecv79, dopo aver messo lts hai fatto sudo apt-get update?
<glpiana> sandokan77, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan        e metti su pastebin
<alecv79> si
<alecv79> ma non trova nessun avanzamento di versione
<glpiana> alecv79, dammi l'output di: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<alecv79> immagino con sudo davanti
<glpiana> alecv79, no, senza sudo
<alecv79> non da nessun segno di vita
<sandokan77> http://pastebin.com/Fek2Atz7 ...ecco qui ....
<glpiana> alecv79, oki, allora: cat (etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> sandokan77, la scheda funziona, vede le reti
<sandokan77> quindi?
<sandokan77> glpiana, c'è una soluzione?
<glpiana> sandokan77, quindi prova a collegarti alla tua rete wifi. clicca sull'icona della rete presente sul pannello e le vedi elencate
<alecv79> glpiana:  http://pastebin.com/zxA9UvUA
<glpiana> alecv79, sembrerebbe tutto ok. ma se apri update-manager non ti mostra la possibilità di fare l'avanzamento?
<sandokan77> glpiana, niente da fare è tutto come prima....
<alecv79> no....
<glpiana> sandokan77, cioè se clicchi sull'icona della rete non vedi nulla?
<glpiana> !image | sandokan77
<ubot-it> sandokan77: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alecv79> glpiana: se metto rilasci normali al posto di lts, mi fa aggiornare alla 10.10
<glpiana> alecv79, no, metti lts e segui la procedura per server se vuoi avanzare
<sandokan77> si le reti le vedo , ma quando ci clicco sopra prova a connettersi ma gira a vuoto...non si collega mai..
<glpiana> sandokan77, clicca su quell'icona e vai su modifica connessioni di rete
<sandokan77> prima avevo 11.10 e funzionava
<glpiana> sandokan77, sotto reti wifi hai qualcosa di elencato
<glpiana> ?
<sandokan77> si ho la mia rete wireless più quelle dei vicini....modifica connessioni se lo clicco non apre niente....
<glpiana> sandokan77, è una installazione pulita di 12.04? o hai riutilizzato una home esistente?
<sandokan77> pulita, poi ho rimesso la mia vecchia home di backup
<sandokan77> glpiana, altra cosa, ad esempio non mi apre neanche i menù tendina di altre reti e connessioni vpn...
<glpiana> sandokan77, allora dall'iicona della barra in alto, quella che riporta il tuo nome utente, apri una sessione ospite e prova a vedere come si comporta network manager da lì
<sandokan77> grazie ci provo
<alecv79> dop aver dato do-release-upgrade mi dice che non ci sono relase per l'avanzamento
<glpiana> alecv79, scrivi: software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> alecv79, cambia server dal menu in basso
<alecv79> ho server italia
<alecv79> quale metto?
<alecv79> ok server principale
<alecv79> ce n'è uno solo :D
<glpiana> alecv79, metti quello, altrimenti vai su altro e seleziona fastbull sotto italia
<alecv79> glpiana: nada, se con server principale ne con fast bull
<glpiana> alecv79, dpkg -l | grep update-manager
<Costruction> ciao a tutti
<Costruction> ho un problema nel connettere l'Ipod touch nel sistema Linux
<glpiana> !ipod | Costruction
<ubot-it> Costruction: ipod is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ipod
<Costruction> purtroppo non mi è d'aiuto
<Costruction> il mio è un Ipod touch 4g
<Costruction> non voglio sincronizzare niente, basta che posso accedere al file system di IOS
<Costruction> ho provato con iFuse
<Costruction> ma mi dice che i ldispositivo non è connesso
<Costruction> ho installato usbmuxd e tutte le altre librerie richieste, ma non mi rileva niente ugualmente
<Costruction> comunque il sistema operativo rileva l'Ipod infatti mi  monta solo la cartella relativa alle foto
<Costruction> ma io volevo tutto il file system di IOS e non solo la cartella foto
<glpiana> su che versione di ubuntu sei Costruction ?
<nicotano> salve
<Costruction> sono sulla 11.10
<glpiana> Costruction, dpkg -l | grep libimobiledevice
<Costruction> si l'ho installato questa libreria
<glpiana> posso vedere l'output del comando?
<Costruction> certo un attimo
<Costruction> ii  libimobiledevice-dev                 1.0.2-1                             Library for communicating with iPhone and iPod Touch devices
<Costruction> ii  libimobiledevice-doc                 1.0.2-1                             Library for communicating with iPhone and iPod Touch devices
<Costruction> ii  libimobiledevice-utils               1.0.2-1                             Library for communicating with iPhone and iPod Touch devices
<Costruction> ii  libimobiledevice1                    1.0.2-1                             Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch
<Costruction> ii  libimobiledevice1-dbg                1.0.2-1                             Library for communicating with iPhone and iPod Touch devices
<FloodBotIt1> Costruction: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !paste | Costruction
<ubot-it> Costruction: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Costruction> ops sorry
<glpiana> Costruction, sicuro di avere 11.10? dai: lsb_release -a
<Costruction> si certo, sto chat con un debian però in questo momento, ho l'altro portatile vicino
<glpiana> Costruction, allora metti su pastebin tutto l'output del comando di prima
<Costruction> ok
<Costruction> non mi fa caricare nulla
<glpiana> Costruction, usa pastebin.com
<Costruction> http://pastebin.com/Z0LHhUP7
<glpiana> Costruction, apt-cache policy libimobiledevice1
<Costruction> mi dice installato : 1.0.2-1
<Costruction> candidato : 1.0.2-1
<glpiana> Costruction, fa vedere please
<Costruction> un attimo
<Costruction> l'ho fatto su debian ok?
<Costruction> http://pastebin.com/NpLKiv7F
<glpiana> Costruction, certo, se tu sei uno che per far aggiustare la propria macchina porta dal meccanico quella del cugino va bene anche da debian
<glpiana> -.-
<Costruction> anche qui mi da gli stessi problemi
<glpiana> Costruction, seriamente, se vuoi una mano collegati con oneiric e posta gli output da lì. altrimenti lasciamo perdere
<Guest74222>  XChat/Network List
<glpiana> mmm...
<Costruction> non mi hai mandato a quel paese perchè ho un debian vero?
<glpiana> Costruction, perchè dovrei farlo? puoi usare quello che vuoi per quanto mi riguarda. e stavi chiedendo aiuto (mentendo) per oneiric
<glpiana> ora dato che è ormai evidente che tu hai debian squeeze e visto che qui il supporto è solo per ubuntu, ti dirò che il tuo problema è dovuto alle librerie. tu hai libimobiledevice1 mentre servono le libimobiledevice2
<glpiana> e chiudiamo qui, ok?
<glpiana> :)
<Costruction> -.-
<glpiana> Costruction, o passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> sandokan77, io proverei un reset di gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | sandokan77
<ubot-it> sandokan77: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<sandokan77> ubot-it, le rinomino tutte quelle che mi hai scritto?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sandokan77> glpiana, rinomino tutte le cartelle: .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private?
<Carlin0> sandokan77, si
<sandokan77> poi riavvio il sistema?
<sandokan77> ma cosa potrebbe modificare questo riavvio? non vorrei cambiare altre impostazioni importanti
<sandokan77> carlin0, hai letto?
<sandokan77> glpiana, ci sei?
<shez_> qualcuno a fatto l'ultimo aggiornamento della 12.04?
<shez_> è successo anche a voi che scomparissero tutti i file sul desktop?
<glpiana> sandokan77, rinominando quelle directory al riavvio avrai l'interfaccia grafica senza impostazioni
<shez_> c'e nessuno?
<glpiana> shez_, spiega bene cosa hai fatto e da che situazione partivi
<shez_> glpiana, ho aggiornato il sistema e poi ho riavviato.
<glpiana> shez_, ubutnu, kubuntu, lubuntu, altro?
<shez_> ubuntu 12.04
<sandokan77> glpiana, ok rinomino e ritorno....speriamo bene
<glpiana> shez_, apri un terminale e scrivi: ls Scrivania     e dimmi se elenca file
<shez_> glpiana, nulla
<glpiana> shez_, ora scrivi: ls Desktop
<shez_> la cartella è inesistente...
<sandokan77> glpiana, mi riscrivi per favore quali cartelle devo rinominare?
<glpiana> !gnomereset | sandokan77
<ubot-it> sandokan77: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<sandokan77> grazie
<glpiana> shez_, come hai effettuato l'aggiornamento?
<shez_> tramite il gestore aggiornamenti
<glpiana> shez_, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo fdisk -l          e metti su pastebin http://pastebin.com
<sandokan77> glpiana, la cartella .gconfd non ce l'ho
<shez_> http://pastebin.com/f2Pb5DMW
<glpiana> sandokan77, quelle che non hai lasciale perdere
<glpiana> shez_, non mi piace quell'output. sicuro di non aver ricevuto errori durante l'aggiornamento?
<shez_> no
<sandokan77> ok riavvio glpiana.
<shez_> a scaricato e installato tutto
<shez_> come al solito
<nerio> hi
<glpiana> shez_, scrivi nel temrinale: whoami
<shez_> http://pastebin.com/cBHYtMhx
<shez_> mmmhhh
<shez_> non piace neanche a me
<nerio> hi
<glpiana> shez_, perchè guest e non il tuo utente? fai logout
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> troppo tardi
<sandokan77> glpiana, eccomi
<glpiana> sandokan77, cambiato qualcosa?
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<sandokan77_> glpiana, è cambiato che adesso mi apre i menù tendina e modifica connessioni, ma non si collega comunque alla rete wireless
<glpiana> sandokan77_, sorry ma devo andare. ciao ciao
<uragano2> Ciao a tutti. ubuntu 12.04. Qualcuno ha mai condiviso una stampante usando samba? ci sto provando ora. Windows vede la stampante, dice che è collegata ma quando provo a stampare l pagina di prova la stampante non reagisce.
<uragano2> la parte relativa alle stampanti di smb.conf è questa http://pastebin.com/rNj8S22W
<mapreri> uragano2: con cups è 20 volte più facile
<sandokan77> ciao c'è nessuno che è in grado di aiutarmi a far connettere alle mia rete wireless? la connessione si vede, ma cliccandoci sopra si vede che cerca di connettersi ma non ce la fa....
<sandokan77> uso ubuntu 12.04
<sandokan77> su suggerimento di poco fa di glpiana ho resettato gnome
<sandokan77> ma non è servito
<sandokan77> nessuno?
<uragano2> mapreri: allora dovrebbe essere già configurato :D ci ho messo 1 minuto con samba...con il risultato che non funziona :D ora provo con cups
<pablo__> c'è 1 modo per cambiare ubuntu in ubuntu studio senza formattare??
<mapreri> ti basta nelle impostazioni della stampante e dire di condividerla
<pablo__> mapreri: puoi aiutarmi??
<mapreri> pablo__: si può, ma sto cercando come, non ricordo un nome
<pablo__> si può fare da terminale vero
<pablo__> ?
<mapreri> yep
<pablo__> mapreri: ti devo dire che il mio è 1 sistema a 64 bit però ubuntu è a 32bit è 1 problema??
<mapreri> no, non cambia
<pablo__> mapreri: non posso convertirlo in 64??
<mapreri> pablo__: per averlo anche il sistema operativo a 64 devi reinstallare (oppure fare un giro davvero troppo difficile, non lo farei mai)
<mapreri> pablo__: fa così, non riesco a trovare il nome del pacchetto. installa `tasksel` poi dai `sudo tasksel` e scegli ubuntu studio
<pablo__> mapreri come faccio a installare "tasksel"?
<mapreri> pablo__: al solito, `sudo apt-get install tasksel`
<pablo__> mapreri: ok perfetto adesso lo provo e se mi piace formatto e rimetto tutto a 64 bit
<pablo__> mapreri: posso reinstallarlo direttamente su ubuntu che ho già?? sovrascrivendo?
<mapreri> pablo__: yep, durante l'installazione dici di sovrascrivere, mi sembra ci sia l'opzione, senno vai con le partizione avanzati e riformatti quella partizione e la riusi
<pablo__> mapreri: si perfetto!! ma non riesco a far partire l'installazione di ubuntu studio
<pablo__> mapreri: seleziono ubuntu studio e poi do invio però non parte
<pablo__> mapreri scusa ho trovato
<pablo__> :D
<pablo__> mapreri: come faccio a far andare ubuntu ancora più veloce e reattivo???
<pablo__> mapreri: mi da questo errore aptitude ha dato errore (100)
<mapreri> pablo__: domanda troppo estesa, c'è scritto qualcosa nel wiki, cerca velocizzareubuntu
<mapreri> pablo__: rifallo partire, adesso non ho tempo per cercare l'errore
<cristian> ciao
<cristian> scusate ho qualche problema con facebook
<cristian> ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<cristian> sembra essere molto lento
<cristian> come browser uso firefox
<uragano2> mapreri: ho risolto con samba, guardando i log ho capito che era un problema di permessi perchè lo spool era in vars, lo spostato nella mia home ed è partito
<mapreri> uragano2: well :)
<cristian> rimane bloccata la schermata impostazioni flash player
<sandokan77> mapreri, ciaio uso 12.04, puoi aiutarmi a far connettere alle mia rete wireless? la connessione si vede, ma cliccandoci sopra si vede che cerca di connettersi ma non ce la fa....
<jester-> sera
<mapreri> sandokan77: non so nulla sul wifi...
<mapreri> jester-: ↑↑ vedi sandokan77 magari sai fare qualcosa
<sandokan77> grazie mapreri spero in jester-
<Innerina> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema col wireless, a seguito di upgrade al 12.04... cade ogni tanto a distanza, richiedendo nuovamente l'autorizzazione alla connessione! Mentre da vicino sono a posto, è regolare! Che posso fare?
<Innerina> Credo possa dipendere da questo: http://www.atette.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=354:risolto-ubuntu-wireless-si-disconnette-cade-la-connessione-di-continuo-disabilitare-risparmio-energetico-scheda-wireless&catid=39:informatica&Itemid=61
<jester-> sandokan77: fa vedere cosa risponde lspci | grep -i network
<Innerina> Ma come posso verificare che è la questione di risparmio energetico del wireless e se è quello a causare problemi?
<jester-> Innerina: no guide farlocche non ufficiali ubuntu in canale prego
<Innerina> ah scusa... cmq che posso fare per risolvere?
<jester-> Innerina: e cosa risponde lspci | grep -i network
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> questo: 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<jester-> Innerina: comunqu in risparmio energia setta. sospensone= mai facile che la spenga e non riesca a rimetterla up
<jester-> Innerina: è quella che problemi non ha
<sandokan77> jester- ...eccolo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1139381/
<Innerina> Il bello è che non cade a causa della sospensione perché funziona correttamente, cade solo ogni tanto...
<jester-> sandokan77: uname -r
<sandokan77> jester-, poco fa con glpiana ho resettato gnome se ti può interessare, ma non è cambiato nulla, vedo sempre la connessione ma scegliendola non si connette
<jester-> Innerina: non farla sospendere
<Innerina> a distanza
<sandokan77> jester- eccolo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1139383/
<jester-> Innerina: sospensione scheda on significa che dopo un tot di tempo di non traffico sulla scheda la disconnette
<Innerina> ma la sospensione riguarderebbe solo il wireless o tutto il pc? Perché a me fa comodo la sospensione per risparmiare energia... anche se ho notato che mi scalda il pc, così ora uso iberna
<jester-> sandokan77: intel non ha problemi, sicuro che metti la pass giusta?
<Innerina> Cmq dov'é risparmio energia?
<sandokan77> certo si jester-
<jester-> Innerina: in impostazioni di sistema
<jester-> sandokan77: entra nel router e togli la protezione giusto per prova
<sandokan77> jester- non posso è aziendale
<Innerina> Ho già controllato, dev'essere Alimentazione
<jester-> sandokan77: allora semti il sysadmin che è facile che il server ti blocca
<jester-> non è possibile che intel abbia problemi del genere
<jester-> Innerina: eh dove vedi sospensione ferma i dischi e palle vatie, c'è per cavo e wifi
<Innerina> Mi dice: Sospendere quando è inattivo per batteria -> Non sospendere, Quando collegato -> idem
<Innerina> Quando il coperchio è chiuso: Sospendere, Quando collegato idem
<sandokan77> jester- ma gli altri del mio ufficio che usano windows funzionano cambia qualcosa?
<Innerina> Non trovo le impostazioni per cavo e wifi
<jester-> Innerina: in risparmi energia o alimentazione che sia
<jester-> sandokan77: non dovrebbe, e ripeto intel non ha problemi di sorta
<jester-> a meno che hai pacioccato qualcosa, fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> sandokan77: e pure rfkill list
<Innerina> sì ho capito, ma sono impostazioni generali per la sospensione, non ce ne sono di specifiche per wireless e cavo?
<nerio> hi
<jester-> Innerina: cosa usi come ambiente grafico
<sandokan77> jester- ecco il primo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1139398/      ed ecco il secondo  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1139399/
<Innerina> Gnome
<Innerina> Gnome Classic per la precisione
<jester-> sandokan77: è tutto a posto, sudo ifconfig -f se poi non collega è la pass che non quaglia o il tuo pc è bloccato in lan
<jester-> sandokan77: lo tieni ancora winzoz?
<sandokan77> jester- assolutamente no
<jester-> bravo
<Innerina> perché, su altri ambienti è un pò diversa la configurazione dell'alimentazione???
<jester-> sandokan77: prova con una live per ecludere eventuali sminchiamenti di sistema
<sandokan77> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1139404/    jester-
<jester-> Innerina: in gnome--impostazioni di sistema risparmi oenergia c'è
<jester-> sandokan77: fai per bene
<jester-> sudo ifconfig -F
<jester-> sandokan77: il comando resetta eventuale firewall se non connette, sminchiamenti da guide farlocche a parte, è il fw del server che ti blocca
<sandokan77> jester mi dice sempre: ifconfig: opzione "-F" non riconosciuta. ifconfig: "--help" visualizza le informazioni di utilizzo.
<jester-> sandokan77: rete in dhcp
<jester-> sandokan77: scusa: sudo iptables -F
<sandokan77> jester- ???? non so cosa vuol dire sono un principiante
<Innerina> Sì praticamente mi trovo su Impostazioni di Sistema, solo che qua si chiama Alimentazione e non trovo impostazioni specifiche per il wireless e cavo
<jester-> sandokan77: fa vedere: route
<Innerina> vuoi uno screen per far prima?
<jester-> Innerina: ci sono sempre state impostazioni di verse fra cavo e wifi, la wifi deve essere ollegata
<sandokan77> jester- breve riepilogo : il comando sudo iptables -F non da nessun risultato...adesso non ho capito cosa devo fare .."rete in dhcp"?
<jester-> sandokan77: route
<jester-> sandokan77: e iwconfig
<Innerina> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/7198/alimentazione.png -> non vedo impostazioni per cavo e wifi
<sandokan77> jester- ecco il primo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1139417/
<sandokan77> jester- ecco il secondo
<sandokan77> jester- , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1139423/
<jester-> Innerina: boh unity?
<jester-> sandokan77: ifconfig
<Innerina> Non l'ho nemmeno spulciato più di tanto...
<Innerina> la versione è cmq la 12.04
<sandokan77> jester- eccolo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1139427/
<jester-> sandokan77: Tx-Power=15 dBm = segnale insufficente
<jester-> sandokan77: se non è almeno 20 dbm prendi nada
<jester-> dovrebbe segnare anche nell'icona che il segnale è debole
<sandokan77> jester- quindi provo a spostarmi
<jester-> sandokan77: direi
<sandokan77> ci provo
<jester-> sandokan77: vai vicino a una collega, i maschi non valgono, che prende con winzoz
<sandokan77_> jester- , niente da fare
<sandokan77_> adesso prende , l'iconcina da 4 linee, quindi non è quello il problema
<jester-> sandokan77_: rimetti la pass
<jester-> sandokan77_: fao cisi
<sandokan77_> fao cisi?
<jester-> impostazini rete-->wif-->vai sulla scheda-->modifica-->sicurezza
<jester-> mettila li
<sandokan77_> jester- , niente da fare
<jester-> sandokan77_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> sandokan77_: sudo iwlist scan wlan0
<jester-> sandokan77_: hai collegamenti via internet key anche
<sandokan77_> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1139448/
<jester-> sandokan77_: la scheda funza perfectly
<jester-> sandokan77_: hai collegamenti via internet key anche
<jester-> ?
<sandokan77_> jester- no ho provato solo a collegare il blackberry per usarlo come internet blutooth  ma non va neanche quello
<jester-> ma il server non ti autentica
<jester-> sandokan77_: proviamo a installare wicd invede che network manager
<sandokan77_> jester- dimmi cosa devo fare! e io lo faccio ;-)
<jester-> sandokan77_: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<jester-> sandokan77_: sudo apt-get install wicd
<jester-> sandokan77_: qindi stacca il cavo e riavvia
<jester-> quindi*
<Innerina> Ma Wicd funziona meglio di Network manager?
<dod> una volta. nm ora e' molto migliorato.
<Innerina> ho capito
<cristian> ola
<cristian> scusate che comando posso dare per vedere la frequenza del processore
<cristian> ??
<jester-> cristian: slhw o cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jester-> cristian: sudo lshw
<cristian> jester-, c'e anche per le ram
<jester-> sudo free
<jester-> e sempre sudo lshw
<jester-> e vedi anche nel monitor di sistema
<cristian> pero non da i timing
<cristian> fatto un po di overclock da bios
<cristian> volevo vedere se corrispondevano i dati
<cristian> ho letto in giro ma non riesco a trovare nessuno che usi la mia scheda madre
<cristian> asus crosshair v formula
<alessandro> buonasera
<alessandro> ho fatto l'upgrade di ubuntu studio dalla 10.04 alla 12.04 come dalla guida del wiki. Glpiana mi aveva consigliato di non cancellare i file alla fine quando richiesto in caso non andasse bene qualcosa con il nuovo kernel.
<alessandro> ora sembra che va tutto bene, però vedo il pc leggermente lento e volevo ripurirlo (tra l'altro quando installo qualcosa da terminale mi dice di dare autoremove per togliere i 74 pacchetti)
<alessandro> che faccio, procedo?
<jester-> alecv79: se tutto funza esegui: sudo apt-get autoremove
<alecv79> per ora funziona tutto
<alecv79> ho provato anche vbox e va
<jester-> ok
<alecv79> jester-, che altro posso fare per velocizzarlo? tra l'altro ora nel pannello dove mi loggo mi trovo ubuntu, ubuntu studio e xfce (prima avevo solo studio)
<alecv79> e mi sono trovato programmi in più (come xchat che prima non avevo...)
<jester-> alecv79: spiega pannello dove mi loggo
<alecv79> quando avvi il pc
<alecv79> dove scegli utente e sistema da avviare GMD forse?
<alecv79> come diavolo si chiamava :D
<jester-> alecv79: intendi la finestra di login dove metti user a pass?
<alecv79> si
<alecv79> dove ti loggi (detto in slang :D)
<jester-> alecv79: se vede altri ambienti grafici è perchè li avevi messi cosi come xchat
<alecv79> io ho installato ubuntu studio da cd live
<jester-> alecv79: se i sono non è che distrubano
<alecv79> e poi fatto l'upgrade
<jester-> alecv79: non esiste che un upgrade ti installi xfce e xchat
<alecv79> dalla 10.04 alla 12.04 perchè ne con il cd live ne alternative riuscivo a installare direttamente la 12.04
<alecv79> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<alecv79>   >--- credo che vuole che riavvi giusto?
<alecv79> riavvio a dopo
<jester-> no dice che  ureadahea  verrò aggiornato la prossimo rebbot
<jester-> madu
<linus672> ciao
<isotta> buonasera
<alecv79> rieccomi jester-  va bene, ma nel passaggio da 10.04 a 12.04 trovo il sistema un poco più lento
<alecv79> e poi credo che non riconosce la scheda v ideo (una ati radeon xpress 200
<isotta> Buonasera volevo cortesemente un aiuto se possibile. Da diverso tempo  quando cerco di aprire sorgenti software l'applicazione mi segnale un errore di sistema e inoltre anche attraverso il terminale non riesco ad aggiungere nessun ppa. Grazie per l'attenzione
<alecv79> vado a cena
<linus672> buona cena
<lkr-home>  #asci
<cristian> ciao ho fatto aggiornamento proposto
<cristian> aggiornamento kernel
<cristian> ma al riavvio se sposto le finestre il movimento presenta lag che prima non faceva
<isotta> Buonasera volevo cortesemente un aiuto se possibile. Da diverso tempo  quando cerco di aprire sorgenti software l'applicazione mi segnale un errore di sistema e inoltre anche attraverso il terminale non riesco ad aggiungere nessun ppa. Grazie per l'attenzione
<Guest3616> ciao a tutti. desideravo chiedere che software si può utilizzare in ubuntu come sostituto di windows movie maker. ne ho visti alcuni ma non sono affatto immediati come  wmm
<Guest3616> ciao a tutti. qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi un valido sostituto di moviemaker? che sia altrettanto intuitivo
<isotta> grazie ugualmente. Buonasera
<cristian> ragazzi risolto per la scheda video
<cristian> domandina il pulsante di spegnimento perche e a forma di ruota dentata
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho scaricato i file rpm per libre office, adesso come faccio a aggiornare il programma?
<Guest3616> Drizamanuber, in che senso hai scaricato libreoffice?
<Guest3616> Drizamanuber, http://www.mamertum.it/ubuntu-come-installare-libreoffice-3-5-2/
<Guest3616> leggi qui
<Guest3616> e segui tutto passo passo
<Drizamanuber> Guest3616: i file rpm dal sito ufficiale di libreoffice
<Drizamanuber> Guest3616: vale anche per la versione 3-6
<Guest3616> rpm? ma usi ubuntu?
<Guest3616> se usi ubuntu devi scaricare i pacchetti deb.
<Guest3616> oppure installi il ppa al link che ho incollato prima
<Guest3616> segui tutto
<Drizamanuber> una volta che li ho scaricati cosa devo fare
<Drizamanuber> ok, seguo il ppa
<Guest3616> Drizamanuber, gli rpm non sono per ubuntu
<Drizamanuber> Guest3616: bene, grazie per l'informazione
<Guest3616> Drizamanuber, figurati....quando vuoi
<Guest3616> io invece chiedo a chi può di darmi una dritta. mi serve un sostituto di moviemaker su windows. su ubuntu ho visto alcuni software ma non sono immediati come moviemaker. Qualche consiglio?
<Drizamanuber> Guest3616: se volessi farlo con i file deb, cosa devo fare?
<Drizamanuber> Guest3616: non so se fa al caso tuo, ma hai provato avidemux
<Guest3616> http://it.libreoffice.org/download/
<Guest3616> vai qui, scarica il pacchetto italiano
<bollito> un consiglio pre-installazione..
<Guest3616> o meglio scarichi la versione inglese e poi il langpack italiano
<Guest3616> Drizamanuber, guarda che con il ppa è più facile
<Guest3616> Drizamanuber, se vuoi ti guido io
<Guest3616> Drizamanuber, apri il terminale
<Guest3616> e poi copiaci questa scritta
<bollito> qualcumo mi da una mano?
<Guest3616> Drizamanuber, sudo apt-get purge openoffice*
<Guest3616> Drizamanuber, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<Guest3616> Drizamanuber, sudo apt-get update
<bollito> guest qualcuno?
<Guest3616> Drizamanuber, sudo apt-get install libreoffice libreoffice-l10n-it libreoffice-help-it
<Guest3616> bollito scrivi il problema che riscontri. se qualcuno sa aiutarti ti risponderà
<Drizamanuber> Guest3616: ok, con il ppa ci sto riuscendo
<bollito> ok, passo (sfortunatamente) da windows 8 a ubuntu 12.04.. ho letto che con quest'ultima si riscontrano vari problemi per compatibilità hardware.. ora io vi chiedo su un intel centrino duo puo funzionare?
<bollito> sul centrino di un mio amico non funzionava
<Drizamanuber> Guest3616: ok fatto, però si è installata la versione 3.5.5
<bollito> e seconda domanda.. i programmi di ubuntu 12.04 sono compatibili su pearos 4 (s.o fondata su ubuntu 12.04)
<Drizamanuber> Guest3616: grazie e buona serata
<Warlock> Salve a tuuti,mi sapete dire qual'è la distro di ubuntu più performante?
<Warlock> *tutti
<Roby> Warlock, + performante intendi + lelggera ?
<Roby> leggera*
<Warlock> No per performante intendo la più reattiva
<Roby> quindi la + leggera ... lubuntu
<Warlock> Ook
<Roby> quanta ram hai Warlock  ?
<Warlock> 8Gb Roby xD
<Roby> ci puoi mettere ciò che vuoi
<Warlock> Infatti come prima distro ho Kubuntu
<Warlock> Ook
<Roby> immagino che anche la cpu sia adeguata
<Warlock> Si,ho una Amd phenom 2 X4 da 3,2 GHz
<Warlock> quad core
<Roby> cmq guarda che il motore resta quello cambia solo il DE
<Warlock> Sisi,lo sò,ma è più reattiva di kubuntu ad esempio? (sul mio pc)
<Roby> lubuntu gira anche con 256 mb di ram e cpu anteguerra
<Roby> ma IMHO è troppo minimale
<Warlock> Quindi sul mio dovrebbe girare da dio!?!
<Roby> se vuoi provare una via di mezzo Xubuntu
<Warlock> Ok,allora mo visto che devo scaricare lubuntu e xubuntu invece già ce l'ho,adesso installo xubuntu e ci cazzeggio un pò
<Warlock> ti faccio sapere come va xD
<Roby> non dirmi che kubuntu su quel pc gira male
<Warlock> Assolutemente NO!!!
<Warlock> Anzi è una bomba
<Warlock> Però me le voglio provare un pò tutte
<Roby> io uso Xubuntu ma non per motivi di prestazioni ma perchè non mi piace la grafica di Ubuntu
<Roby> degustibus :P
<Warlock> Già ;) comunque xubuntu l'ho provato sul mio netbook con 1Gb di Ram e già gira moooolto bene
<Warlock> Mai nessun lag nè nessun rallentamento
<Warlock> Su un giga,figuriamoci su 8 xD
<Roby> e con quella cpu
<Warlock> Infatti O.O
<Warlock> Sta già installando sta a metà
<Warlock> :D
<Roby> ma dove installi su vbox ?
<Roby> con wubi ?
<Warlock> Nono,da cd
<Roby> su un altro pc ...
<Warlock> Sisi
<Warlock> Invece lubuntu lo installo su questo da cui ti sto digitando...ma di lubuntu non è uscita la 12.04??
<Roby> certo che è uscita
<Warlock> Okok
<Roby> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Warlock> Grazie ;)
<Warlock> Ma in sostanza che cambia tra LXDE e Unity??
<Warlock> :S
<Roby> il DE (Desktop Enviroment)
<Roby> lxdde è di molto più leggero
<Roby> unity richiede almeno un giga di ram
<Roby> Unity ... mi fa cagar XD
<Warlock> xD vabbò so gusti,anche se sinceramente mi è piaciuto di meno a me xubuntu :/ sarà che l'avrò provato mezz'ora xD
<Warlock> Finalmente xubuntu ha finito :D
<Warlock> Molto bello al primo impatto
<Roby> Xubuntu leggermente personalizzato → http://i.imgur.com/bBLAh.png
<Warlock> Anche lo sfondo blu è carino
<Warlock> Roby sooolo leggermente xD
<Roby> si può fare di meglio ma non mi piacciono le cose troppo complicate
<Warlock> Bellissimo,anche molto leggero
<Roby> è una via di mezzo tra ubuntu e lubuntu
<Warlock> Già già...xubuntu lo sto provando su 4Gb di Ram e un Core2Duo
<Roby> io ho 3 gb di ram e un amd dual core
<Warlock> Adesso mi metto su questo e siccome ha finito di scaricare lubuntu adesso faccio il cd e lo metto sul super computer xD
<Warlock> Roby ma è un assemblato il tuo?
<Roby> si
<Warlock> Ook
<Roby> da anni compro solo assemblati , a parte i portatili che quelli ...
<Roby> spendi meno e decidi tu cos metterci
<Warlock> Hai perfettamente ragione,infatti un mio amico ha speso ben 1200 euro per comprare un HP con più o meno le stesse caratteristiche del mio,invece io ho speso solo (oddio solo xD ) 350 euro
<Roby> eh ... poi vabbè se uno ha soldi da buttare faccia ciò che vuole
<Roby> Warlock, passa in chat che non vorrei che si inGazzassero :P
<Roby> !chat | Warlock
<ubot-it> Warlock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Warlock> Oook
<Warlock> Roby ci sei?
<Warlock> Ciao a tutti.mi sapete dire che cos'è e se posso risolvere quest'errore?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140163/
<Warlock> C'è nessuno??
<Warlock> .
<Warlock> Come posso risolvere questo errore??    EDD: Error 1000 reading sector 342698     No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!       boot: _
<Roby> Warlock, mi spiace non saprei ...
<Warlock> Dai raga mi serva una manooo
<Warlock> *serve
<Alienware> Mi sapete dire come risolvere questo problema? Installando lubuntu,prima di iniziare tutto mi appare una schermata con questo errore:        EDD: Error 1000 reading sector 342698        No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!             boot: _
<Alienware> Ma ci sta qualcuno???????
<n3tz666> ogni tanto
<Alienware> Aaaah già sono più contento xD
<Alienware> Dai per favore mi serve una risposta che mi si è impallato il pc
<n3tz666> stai tentando il boot da USB?
<Alienware> Nono da cd
<OverMe> quello è un errore del cd di installazione (masterizzato male o supporto rotto) o del lettore cd scassato
<Alienware> Allora provo a rifare una copia su cd vergine,visto che ora l'ho installato su un cd-rw
<n3tz666> Alienware, quoto OverMe
<Alienware> Ok allora rifaccio una copia
<n3tz666> Alienware, esistono ancora i cd rw ?
<Alienware> Certo O.o
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-11
<n3tz666> Alienware, Peccato :D
<Alienware> Perchè? xD
<n3tz666> Alienware, scherzo…..mi stò svagando dopo 4 ore di configurazioni fallite di openVPN :(
<Alienware> 4 oreeeeeee??????????????????
<Alienware> O.O
<n3tz666> Alienware, sono le 2 ………ho iniziato alle 22 e spicci…….poco meno di 4 ore :D
<Alienware> Porca miseria! xD
<n3tz666> Alienware, sai configurare openvpn ?
<Alienware> più o meno :S ,me lo ha fatto vedere un mio amico
<n3tz666> Alienware, hai fantasia di darmi una mano ?
<Alienware> Certo ;)
<Alienware> Andiamo alla chat?? Senno qua si possono incacchiare :S
<Alienware> n3tz666
<Alienware> OverMe Ho rifatto il cd e va ;)
<Alienware> OverMe per salvare il comando "nomodeset" all'avvio del sistema come faccio??
<OverMe> devi editare il file /etc/default/grub con i permessi di root e aggiungere nomodeset alla riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet nomodeset"
<OverMe> poi salvi e dai un sudo update-grub
<Alienware> Ook grazie mille
<Alienware> OverMe dove trovo il terminale su lubuntu??
<Alienware> OverMe falso allarme...trovato ;)
<isotta> buongiorno
<isotta> buongiorno
<isotta> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di aiuto. Mi sono ritrovato installato ( penso con gli aggiornamenti proposti ) il  ppa ubuntu toolchain r test. Da allora mi ritrovo installato ubuntu quantal 12.10 ( ma se entro come ospite appare la 12.04 ) non riesco più a visualizzare le sorgenti software dal software center ne ad aggiungere nuovi ppa in quanto apt mi da una serie di errori. Scusate se mi sono dilungato. Non vorrei reinstallare tutto quanto. Magari altri
<isotta> utenti si sono ritrovati in questa situazione. grazie per l'attenzione
<isotta> buongiorno
<isotta> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di aiuto. Mi sono ritrovato installato ( penso con gli aggiornamenti proposti ) il ppa ubuntu toolchain r test. Da allora mi ritrovo installato ubuntu quantal 12.10 ( ma se entro come ospite appare la 12.04 ) non riesco più a visualizzare le sorgenti software dal software center ne ad aggiungere nuovi ppa in quanto apt mi da una serie di errori. Scusate se mi sono dilungato. Non vorrei reinstallare tutto quanto. Magari altri u
<isotta> tenti si sono ritrovati in questa situazione. Grazie per l’attenzione
<Benkinooby> isotta, sorry, i made a mistake
<Benkinooby> isotta, i did not read your message properly and did not notice, that you did not get help here
<Benkinooby> isotta, my mistake, sorry
<isotta> thanks also
<isotta> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di aiuto. Mi sono ritrovato installato ( penso con gli aggiornamenti proposti ) il ppa ubuntu toolchain r test. Da allora mi ritrovo installato ubuntu quantal 12.10 ( ma se entro come ospite appare la 12.04 ) non riesco più a visualizzare le sorgenti software dal software center ne ad aggiungere nuovi ppa in quanto apt mi da una serie di errori. Scusate se mi sono dilungato. Non vorrei reinstallare tutto quanto. Grazie
<micheg> buongiorno, dovendo cambiare pc, qualcuno ha esperienza di un qualche ultrabook economico che funzioni perfettamente con ubuntu? preferirei con scheda video intel on board.
<dod> isotta indietro non torni
<dod> hai la home separata?
<isotta> scusami dod cosa significa home separata?
<dod> se non lo sai non la hai.
<dod> cat /etc/apt/sources.list   e metti il risultato in paste
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<isotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140729/
<dod> i repo sono a posto. non hai niente di quantal. hai solo i backports attivati che non sono il massimo della vita.
<snjzzz> ho ubuntu 12.04 precise ed ho collegato il notebook hp 6180sl ad un amplificatore surround via cavo hdmi
<dod> sudo dpkg --configure -a  e metti in paste isotta
<snjzzz> finquando ascloto una canzone in stereo tutto ok
<snjzzz> quando provo a vedere un film in surrround
<snjzzz> il suono è inascoltabile
<snjzzz> sporco
<snjzzz> questo sia con vlc che riproduttore filmati
<isotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140732/
<dod> snjzzz mentre riproduci in surround dai asamixer in terminale. aggiusti i vari livelli al ribasso finche' non senti bene. in alternativa vai nelle opzioni di vlc e diminuisci il guadagno generale oppure vedi che puoi fare nelle infinite opzioni di riproduzione finche' ne trovi una adatta. controlla che l'ampli non cerchi di codificare ma amplifichi e basta. per far fare la codifica audio video all'ampli dovresti usare uscita ottica del pc se
<dod> la hai ed entrare in quella ottica digitale dell'ampli per usare il suo dac.
<snjzzz> quindi è un problema di guadagni non plugin a 52
<dod> isotta  uname -a e metti in paste
<dod> snjzzz la prima cosa da verificare e' che non saturi gli ingressi dell'ampli con un segnale troppo alto.
<isotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140738/
<snjzzz> quindi verifico prima i livelli e poi ti faccio sapere
<dod> isotta non hai quantal ma precise.
<dod> e apt dovrebbe funzionare bene. hai synaptic installato?
<isotta> persini ubuntu tweak mi indica la versione quantal
<isotta> no l'ho eliminato
<dod> rimettilo
<isotta> ok
<dod> sudo apt-get isntall synaptic
<isotta> fatto
<dod> apri synaptic
<isotta> ok
<dod> vai nella gestione dei ppa
<dod> disattiva i backports
<isotta> come apro i repository mi da immediatamente errore di sistema
<dod> si puo' vedere?
<dod> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dod> fai uno snapshot del desktop dove indica l'errore di preciso.
<snjzzz_> da alsmaixer non mi fa agiustare i livelli. tra l' altro non vede i 6 canali. tra i livelli regolabili ci sono solo  Master    Speaker   Speaker 1     PCM     Mic Jack M<  S/PDIF  >   Beep
<snjzzz_> e qualsiasi di esso vado a muovere non cambia niente sul volume
<snjzzz_> quando premo f6 per selezinare il device audio niente
<snjzzz_> no scusa
<snjzzz_> riguardo f6 dovevo premere fn e il device esce
<dod> prova allora dal mixer di ubuntu, si dovrebbe aprire dall'icona del volume
<dod> se non c'e' variazione di livello da quelli allora devi provare dalle impostazioni di vlc.
<dod> hdmi porta insieme audio e video. l'uscita e' sulla scheda grafica o sulla motherboard?
<dod> controlla che il device usato per l'audio da ubuntu sia quello digitale e non quello analogico.
<snjzzz_> da alsa mixer pare sia intel
<snjzzz_> quindi credo sull motherboard
<dod> dove hai attaccato lo spinotto sulla mobo o sulla vga? o e' un portatile?
<snjzzz_> è un notebook
<snjzzz_> ho attaccato lo spinotto all hdmi
<dod> vedi un attimo dal mixer di ubuntu se ti da' due tipi di device audio di cui uno e' intel digitale e uno analogico, fai un po' di prove.
<snjzzz_> si dal mixer di ubuntu mi da come uscite sia l' analogica che la digitale in hdmi
<snjzzz_> dal mixer di ubuntu se riproduco il suono tramite hdmi e modo d' uscita surround digitale 5.1 in impostazioni hdmi/display port non mi compaiono i livelli da poter regolare
<snjzzz_> tranne che per bilanciamento  dissolvenza e subwoofer
<snjzzz_> ci sei?
<dod> si
<dod> se esci digitale i livelli li controlli dall'ampli.
<dod> e' l'amplificatore che prende il segnale digitale completo e lo divide nei vari flussi e lo converte da digitale ad analogico e poi lo amplifica.
<snjzzz_> ho notato solo che migliora se abbasso il volume generale di ubuntu
<dod> se e' collegato a rete prova a mandarlo con la batteria.
<dod> potrebbe anche essere un problema di interferenze esterne.
<snjzzz_>  da vlc poi quando faccio pulsante destro audio dispositivi audio non mi fa selezionare a52 su spdif
<snjzzz_> riguardo le interferenze ho provato solo con batteria
<snjzzz_> non cambia
<dod> perche' forse non la hai spdif
<dod> se non e' nel pc ubuntu non carica il modulo e vlc non vede il modulo e si comporta di conseguenza.
<dod> se la hai prova ad usare quella per l'audio. come ultima possibilita' puoi portare il video diretto a tv da hdmi e usare le uscite analogiche del pc per l'audio.
<snjzzz_> non ha uscita ottica il notebook
<dod> snjzzz se hai selezionato l'usicta digitale adesso, quella che il mixer di ubuntu non ti fa' regolare i livelli, controlla da terminale se alsamixer fa' lo stesso.
<dod> e metti in mute i canali dei microfoni.
<dod> sempre quando non li usi.
<snjzzz_>  da alsa mixer posso pilotare solo queste cose   Master  > Speaker   Speaker 1     PCM     Mic Jack M   S/PDIF      Beep
<snjzzz_> se tocco master non cambia niente stessa cosa per sp sp1 e pcm
<snjzzz_> l unica cosa che mi fa fare è mandare in muto spdif
<snjzzz_> mic jack m non me lo fa muovere proprio
<dod> no.
<snjzzz_> ?
<dod> m attiva e disattiva il muto sul canale selezionato
<dod> hai anche win sul pc e non ti fa' il difetto?
<snjzzz_> lo so ma non mi fa fare niente su mic jack tant è vero che non si puo neanche regolare il livello
<snjzzz_> si ho win anche sul quale da vlc come dispositivo mi fa selezione come dispositivo audio
<snjzzz_> a52 su spdif
<snjzzz_> cosa che su ubuntu non mi da
<snjzzz_> ecco perchè prima lo facevo presente
<dod> sono versioni diverse.
<dod> anche su win gracchia comunque?
<Drizamanuber> non riesco a installare libre office 3.6
<Drizamanuber> ho scaricato i deb e li ho installati con dpkg, ma nell'installazione del desktop mi va in conflitto
<Drizamanuber> per risolvere il problema devo prima eliminare la vecchia versione di libreoffice?
<nicotano> salve
<isotta> ciao dod scusami sei molto gentile, purtroppo la vedo dura comunque vedi il mio terminale. Grazie per la tua cortesia
<isotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140838/
<gianni> salve?
<Guest93197> salve
<Guest93197> avrei bisogno di un informazione circa ubuntu e derivate
<Guest93197> chi può aiutarmi?
<K99Brain> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest93197> requisiti minimi di sistema per ubunto e versioni derivate???
<K99Brain> Guest93197, ubuntu e kubuntu almeno 1G di ram e processore da 1GHz
<Guest93197> per le altre versioni?
<K99Brain> Guest93197, xubuntu lubuntu qualcosa meno, anche 256M possono andare
<Guest93197> ok
<Guest93197> grazie va bene così
<Alfredo> Salve a tutti Raga vorrei personalizzare il mio desktop tipo mac o con altri temi... ho letto guide che mi dicono di installare Gnome ma poi non so nemmeno dove iniziare dove trovare temi e altre cose... non ci capisco niente stamattina.. mi autate? Grazie  :D
<K99Brain> Alfredo, per installare i temi, fai affidamento a guide ufficiali, tipo questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AiutoSuTemi
<Alfredo> Vorrei creare proprio una bella interfaccia ma ciò risentirà sulla velocità? ho litto di compiz il cub in 3D c'è? devo installare Gnome?
<K99Brain> ma adesso cosa hai?
<Alfredo> l'interfaccia originale di ubuntu 12.04
<Alfredo> sono 4 5 giorni che lo uso
<K99Brain> ah, unity
<Alfredo> e vedendo dei video ho visto queste greafiche a me sinceramente va bene così..
<Alfredo> però mi piace smanettare :D ,, sisi proprio unity
<K99Brain> Alfredo, installa compizconfig settings manager
<K99Brain> compiz lo hai gia
<K99Brain> ti serve solo il programma per configurarlo
<Alfredo> si scarica da ubuntu center?
<K99Brain> si, il pacchetto si chiama compizconfig-setting-manager
<K99Brain> da li poi puoi abilitare il cubo e tutto il resto
<Alfredo> poi se voglio  mettere temi icone animate
<K99Brain> poi per la velocità ovvio che piu effetti abiliti e piu rallenta, ma se hai un hardware potente e hai i driver video a posto potresti non accorgertene
<Alfredo> mi consigli di scaricare i temi?
<K99Brain> si, poi magari ogni tema avrà le sue istruzioni di installazione
<K99Brain> leggile
<K99Brain> Alfredo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<Alfredo> ho installato compizconfig settings manager ora
<Alfredo> seguo la guida che mi hai dato?
<K99Brain> si
<Alfredo> ok.. Grazie mille :D
<Alfredo> ho installato il cubo che gira però quando faccio la combinazione dei tasti non va :/ richiede un riavvio?
<nicotano> salve
<Alfredo> ho installato il cubo che gira però quando faccio la combinazione dei tasti non va :/ richiede un riavvio?
<PhiOn> ho un problema relativo alla connessione di un IPhone ad un sistema Linux mi aiutate
<PhiOn> ?
<Jacksoft> hola
<remix_tj> PhiOn: io no, ma prova a vedere se vanno bene le istruzioni per ipod
<remix_tj> !ipod | PhiOn
<ubot-it> PhiOn: ipod is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ipod
<PhiOn> ok
<TraceX> buongiorno ragazzi, Skype mi da errore di riproduzione audio
<TraceX> come posso risolvere?
<TraceX> uso Xubuntu
<Lorra> salve a tutti! Sto utilizzando ubuntu per realizzare un piccolo sito in cui uso anche dei file xml che scrivo tramite PHP5. Mi piacerebbe che fossero scritti indentati e non in versione unica linea con un ammasso di tag e contenuto. Qualcuno sa come si fa?
<PingUI> salve a tutti :-)
<PingUI> non riesco ad aggiornare la scheda video del mio pc
<PingUI> su Ubuntu 12.04
<remix_tj> !chat | Lorra vieni in chat che ti spiego
<ubot-it> Lorra vieni in chat che ti spiego: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lorra> TraceX, puoi seguire questa guida (anche se è per CentOS) e installare la versione 4 di Skype che è più aggiornata http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Skype senza installare groupinstall come dice all'inizio e cercando le librerie "i686" che ti chiede di installare con il gestore di pacchetti
<TraceX> Lorra, io ho la 4.0.8
<nicotano> PingUI, cerca driver aggiuntivi e vedi se puoi installare i proprietari
<Lorra> TraceX, allora non so, te lo dicevo perché molti installano solo la versione di cui è disponibile il pacchetto deb che è la beta della 2.1 se non sbaglio
<TraceX> Lorra, a volte funziona bene
<TraceX> e a volte non funziona proprio
<PingUI> questo è l'errore che mi da; ttp://i48.tinypic.com/2iurh4y.png
<PingUI> http://i48.tinypic.com/2iurh4y.png *
<PingUI> adesso sugli aggiornamenti mi compare il driver di AMD..
<PingUI> solo che se lo faccio al riavvio il monitor non parte
<PingUI> cioè va in stanby
<Lorra> PingUI, potresti mettere da qualche parte il contenuto del file jockey.log?
<TraceX> Carlin0, ho dei problemi con Skype, mi daresti una mano?
<nicotano> PingUI, attiva i proprietari non mettere post release
<Carlin0> TraceX, se hai un problema rivolgi la domanda a tutti e se qualcuno sa risponde
<PingUI> nicotano: e come si fa?
<TraceX> Carlin0 ho chiesto con te perché l'altra volta mi hai aiutato, comunque ho gia' fatto la domanda
<PingUI> non c'è una guida specifica'
<PingUI> ?
<nicotano> PingUI, in qyella mascherina di cui hai fatto lo screenshoot, selezioni proprietari e poi in basso pulsante attiva e riavii
<Carlin0> TraceX, magari sapevo la soluzione del tuo problema l'altra volta , ma non so tutto ... cmq prova a ripeterla a vediamo
<PingUI> nicotano: si quello si installa
<nicotano> allora basta
<TraceX> Skype mi da un problema di riproduzione audio, quindi non posso ne chiamare ne essere chiamato
<PingUI> nicotano: ma dopo che riavvio si cancella..
<Carlin0> TraceX, sulla 12.04 ?
<TraceX> Carlin0, uso Xubuntu
<Carlin0> si ma la 12.04 ?
<nicotano> PingUI, deselezioni i driver proprietari e li disabiliti, poi riavvia e poi vedi di reinstallare solo i proprietari
<nicotano> !Ati | PingUI
<ubot-it> PingUI: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<Carlin0> TraceX, lsb_release -r
<TraceX> Carlin0, cosa sarebbe?
<Carlin0> dai al terminale e dimmi cosa esce
<TraceX> Carlin0, okay un attimo
<TraceX> Carlin0, 12.04
<Carlin0> eh ... TraceX sulla 12.04 (Xubuntu) ho dei problemi di audio anche io col microfono e non sono riuscito ancora a risolverli , mi spiace
<TraceX> Carlin0, sto installando i formati proprietari per intrepid ibex 8.10, non so cosa siano ma qualcuno ha risolto cosi
<Carlin0> TraceX, a me lo fa con qualsiasi programma non solo con skype , per quanto ho potuto capire io il problema è altrove
<TraceX> Carlin0, io ricevo l'audio quando ascolto musica su Youtube
<Carlin0> TraceX, ad ascoltare non ho problemi il mio problema è solo il mic
<TraceX> ho capito..
<Carlin0> però sulla 10.04 funzionava tutto ... sigh
<TraceX> Carlin0, anche te usi Xubuntu quindi..
<Carlin0> TraceX, non centra xubuntu ... il problema (IMHO) è della release
<Mauro> Buona giornata a tutti :)
<Mauro> Se uno vuole pubblicare un video da ubuntu quale applicazione deve usare? Io in genere usando molto i prodotti google uso Picasa che mi da questa possibilità, ma ho visto che in ubuntu questa applicazione non è disponibile...
<Mauro> Pubblicare il video su youtube chiaramente
<nicotano> Mauro, usa openshot, esprti direttamente in formato per youtube e poi lo carichi
<Mauro> grazie nicotano dove lo trovo nelle applicazioni?
<nicotano> Mauro, da terminale  sudo apt-get install openshot
<Mauro> Ah va installato ok ehm è in italiano?
<nicotano> si è in italiano
<nicotano> se lo vuoi installare dal software center fai pure
<PingUI> dannazione
<PingUI> mi da lo stesso errore
<PingUI> http://i47.tinypic.com/29en6kw.png
<PingUI> quando prima riuscivo ad installarlo -.-"
<PingUI> ho provato a ripristinare ubuntu
<PingUI> ma a quanto pare non è servito
<PingUI> non rispondete tutti insieme :E
<nicotano> PingUI, leggi il file di log come insicatodovrebbe segnalare il perchè ha fallito, prova anche a disinstallare driver che hai eventualmente installato tu
<nicotano> magari cambia anche server da cui scaricare
<PingUI> come faccio a disinstallare tutti i drivr che ho installato nelle ultime ore?
<PingUI> driver*
<nicotano> se lo hai fatto a mano dovresti trovare indicazioni nelle guide che hai seguito,  vedi anche qui http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<PingUI> eh
<PingUI> na parola xD
<PingUI> vengo da windows mica da marte
<PingUI> di linux non ci capisco un tubo
<PingUI> perciò mi servono indicazioni ben definite
<Mauro> Boh ho provato dal software center ho l'icona sul lancher ma non succede nulla...
<nicotano> Mauro, da terminale  digita openshot e leggi eventuali messaggio d'errore
<Jacksoft> gente :o
<Jacksoft> bisogna installare anche i driver chipset tipo? :o
<Jacksoft> oltre quelli vga s'intende
<Carlin0> Jacksoft, intendi dei driver specifici per la cpu ?
<Jacksoft> non per la cpu
<Jacksoft> per chipset
<Jacksoft> nordbridge/soutbridge
<Jacksoft> e robe così
<Jacksoft> come gli Intel INF/RST su Windows
<Mauro> Grazie nicotano ora è installato dove lo ha installato è un mistero ma ora l'icona sul launcher funziona :)
<Carlin0> scusa l'ignoranza ma non so proprio cosa siano , personalmente non installo drivere nemmeno per la scheda video
<Carlin0> uso gli open
<Jacksoft> °___°
<Jacksoft> stiamo messi bene...
<PingUI> http://i46.tinypic.com/35hi5xv.png
<PingUI> :|
<Jacksoft> |:
<Carlin0> Jacksoft, hai qualche problema nello specifico , o ti stai fasciando la testa prima di batterla ?
<Jacksoft> no, chiedevo se era meglio trovarli ed installarli
<Jacksoft> con la VGA lo è di fatto
<nicotano> PingUI, lancia sudo apt-get install -f per correggere
<Jacksoft> tanto che prima di installarli andava tutto a scatti
<Jacksoft> asd
<PingUI> già fatto..
<PingUI> mi da errore..
<Jacksoft> però con il chipset *di solito* non è necessario
<nicotano> PingUI,  son sudo
<nicotano> con sudo
<PingUI> ah ok
<Jacksoft> ma siccome su linux le questioni sono diverse ho preferito domandare
<Jacksoft> asd
<Carlin0> Jacksoft, leggo nel web che dovrebbero servire per l'audio , se così è sappi che viene gestito da un modulo de kernel
<nicotano> Jacksoft,  non serve installare  quelli, al max installerai driver per scheda video, wifi, e print
<Jacksoft> good to know
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti
<Jacksoft> l'audio dovrebbe sentirsi
<Jacksoft> ma farò delle prove, nel caso li cerco e li installo :o
<Drizamanuber> come si modifica la barra superiore di unity su ubuntu 12.04?
<Jacksoft> tanto è una realtek, si trovano
<Carlin0> Jacksoft, non servono driver , leggi sopra
<Jacksoft> ah avevo scambiato video per audio
<Jacksoft> asd
<Jacksoft> sto mezzo fuso :S
<Carlin0> con sto caldo :P
<Jacksoft> non solo
<Jacksoft> sto sbattendo la testa su un problema con un hackintosh
<Jacksoft> è da 3 giorni che vedo solo roba in esadecimale
<Jacksoft> le parole le confondo con numeri in base 16
<nicotano> Jacksoft, anche per la scheda video se non hai esigenza di 3D puoi non installare i driver proprietari e usare il modulo caricato nel kernel
<Jacksoft> LOL
<Carlin0> io i nvidia non li installo + , danno + problemi che altro
<Jacksoft> e ti perdi accellerazione hw con gli h264
<Jacksoft> asd
<Jacksoft> ed io che ho una ati cosa dovrei dire?
<Jacksoft> :°D
<Jacksoft> al primo colpo poff
<Jacksoft> xorg patacca morto
<Jacksoft> al secondo m'è andata bene
<PingUI> le cose non cambiano
<PingUI> anzi
<PingUI> sembrano essere peggiorate
<PingUI> come faccio a ripristinarlo senza dver utilizzare il cd?
<Drizamanuber> esiste un modo per modificare la barra superiore in unity? internet ho trovato tante soluzioni, ma nessuna soddisfacente
<PingUI> mi dice sempre il sistema di pacchetti è danneggiato
<nicotano> !repo | PingUI, disabilita eventuali ppa che hai inserito e poi ridai il comando di prima
<ubot-it> PingUI, disabilita eventuali ppa che hai inserito e poi ridai il comando di prima: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian> ciao
<Drizamanuber> ciao cristian
<Drizamanuber> come si può modificare la barra superiore di unity
<cristian> salve un quesito e possibile velocizzare in qualche maniera flash player
<cristian> o ottimizzare le sue prestazioni
<Alienware> Come posso installare la webcam windows Vx-100 su lubuntu??
<Alienware> * VX-1000
<Alienware> .
<Alienware> up
 * nicotano saluta
 * simone risaluta
<jester-> sera
<martina_> buona sera, qual'è la sezione giusta per aver un aiuto su un codec audio
<jester-> martina_: prova a chiedere
<nicotano> martina_, spiega quale è il problema
<martina_> allora:  devo abilitare lame per ffmpeg. Ho scandagliato il mondo di internet ma non capisco niente
<nicotano> martina_, lame lo hai installato ?
<jester-> martina_: ffmpeg e lame  installati?
<martina_> ho dato un sudo apt-get install lame ssisi
<jester-> martina_: installa anche ffmpeg
<jester-> o mica funza
<martina_> avevo gia intalati tutti e due
<jester-> martina_: cosa devi farci
<nicotano> martina_, hai installato così  sudo apt-get install libav-tools  ffmpeg ?
<martina_> jester_ in verità ffmpeg c'era già prima non l ho installato
<martina_> dici che lo reinstalla?
<martina_> lo reinstallo?
<jester-> martina_: cosa devi farci
<jester-> che forse basta ffmpeg da riga di comando
<martina_> in pratica sto usando uno script che fa uso di ffmpeg per, bo, non mi ricordo manco cosa fa di preciso, ma alla fine mi serve pre convertire i video youtube in mp3. Il mio script (non mio mio !) fa uso di un altro programma, che fa un po' di lavoro, fatto stà che fila tutto liscio come l'olio finche ffmpeg mi dice che non ha libmp3lame
<jester-> martina_: installi soundconverter lame c'è gia e fai da gui
<jester-> vedi che funza
<martina_> amo le linee di comando
<nicotano> downloadhelper come addon di firefox scarica e converte direttamente :-)
<jester-> martina_: non è materia di questo canale, chiedi in chat che magari c'è qualche purista
<martina_> e in quale canale devo andare?
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> ma difficile, sono tutti in cazzeggio ad agosto
<martina_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PhiOn> salve ragazzi
<jester-> aiò
<PhiOn> mi aiutate a connettere il mio Iphone
<PhiOn> a Linux?
<PhiOn> praticamente...
<PhiOn> creo una rete ad hoc su ubntu
<PhiOn> ubuntu
<PhiOn> mi connetto tramite l'iphone alla rete appena creata
<PhiOn> su ubuntu.. tramite filezilla inserisco l'indirizzo IP assegnato all'Iphone
<PhiOn> per poter trasferire i file da ubuntu all'iphone
<PhiOn> ma non rileva niente... dice che l'host non lo trova
<PhiOn> però
<PhiOn> se pingo l'indirizzo dell'Iphone da ubuntu
<PhiOn> ottengo la risposta
<PhiOn> quindi sono connessi al 100%
<jester-> PhiOn: se lo attacchi lo monta come una normale usb dati ma non ci scrivi
<PhiOn> da filezilla faccio sftp://indirizzoIP iphone
<PhiOn> porta 22
<jester-> PhiOn: aifono non è tanto compatibile con linux
<PhiOn> no
<PhiOn> non lo monta... veramente monta solo la cartella relativa
<PhiOn> alle foto
<PhiOn> stop
<PhiOn> ma in linea di principio per evitare rogne varie.. ho provato a connetterli con connessione ad hoc
<PhiOn> ma niente
<PhiOn> la cosa bella è che se facci ping indirizzo Iphone
<PhiOn> mi risponde tranquillamente
<PhiOn> appena voglio inviare un file tramite filezilla o altro...
<PhiOn> mi dice host non trovato
<PhiOn> 0.o
<jester-> PhiOn: per evitare rogne varie installati winzoz in virtuale e usa il itunes che è il suo driver
<PhiOn> mai sarà.... winzoz=666
<jester-> hai un aifono e ti fa schifo winzoz con tutte le sue virtù?
<PhiOn> xd
<PhiOn> aifono è un sistema UNIX derivato... un signor sistema
<PhiOn> winzoz è un winzozz
<PhiOn> putroppo che la signora apple lo sta maltrattando ultimamente
<jester-> winzoz come tutti gli altri os ha difetti e pregi, poi sembra che sia figo denigrarlo
<PhiOn> pregi? sono tutte orecchie
<PhiOn> dai.. pregio numero 1
<jester-> comunque scrivere aifono da linux te lo scordi
<PhiOn> in che senso ?
<PhiOn> scrivere applicazioni per iphone?
<jester-> PhiOn: vorresti trasferire files da pc linux in aifono o ho capito male
<PhiOn> si
<PhiOn> anche da connessione ad hoc se mi aiuti
<PhiOn> oppure da usb
<jester-> PhiOn: quindi i flies devono essere scritti nel cellofono
<PhiOn> certo
<jester-> e non li scrivi da linux deìriettamente, nemmeno con itunes lo fai
<jester-> al max lo attacchi col cavo alla usb e copi da cellofono a pc
<PhiOn> con ubuntu 11.10 lo faceva tranquillamente
<PhiOn> mi montava
<PhiOn> tutto il file system di IOS
<jester-> eh
<PhiOn> con gli aggiornamenti poi è defunto tutto
<jester-> e te lo scriveva?
<PhiOn> si mi montava tutto il file system di IOS
<PhiOn> adesso solo la cartella relativa alle foto
<jester-> che lo monta è scontato che lo scriva non mi pare
<PhiOn> certo che scrive
<PhiOn> passavo i file a IOS
<PhiOn> tu come passi i tuoi file ad Android?
<PhiOn> se ce l'hai
<alecv79> buonasera
<alecv79> ho avanzato di versione dala 10.04 alla 12.04 (ubuntu studio) la scheda wirless ha funzionato fino al riavvio; dopo aver riavviato la scheda di rete wirless non era riconosciuta (bradband b43) ho installato i driver come da guida ed è andato tutto ok, ma ogni volta che avvio il pc, per fargli "sentire" la scheda di rete (sia wirless che ethernet) devo infilar eil cavo di rete e dopo un minuto ubuntu riconosce le schede e si connette. C
<alecv79> osa può esser successo?
<jester-> che il kernel della studio è un po matto
<alecv79> ma prima non lo faceva
<jester-> scrivi i driver in /etc/modules
<alecv79> li scrivo come?
<jester-> alecv79: per broadcom dovrebbe essere b43 per la eth non so, fa vedere lsmod
<alecv79> nel file modules c'è loop e lp
<jester-> alecv79: aggiungi b43
<jester-> per la wifi
<jester-> alecv79: lspci | grep ethernet
<alecv79> http://pastebin.com/iShccJsr
<alecv79> lspci | grep ethernet non da risultato
<jester-> alecv79: aggiungi 8139too
<alecv79> oltre a b43? NEl file modules?
<jester-> alecv79: si uno per riga, non di seguito
<alecv79> si uno per riga
<alecv79> ho salvato
<jester-> prova a riavviare
<alecv79> a dopo
<Mauro> Come mai ci sono ben 3 cartelle nominate Home in Ubuntu?
<bobbybong> dovresti chiederti che cosa hai fatto per avere tre cartelle home
<jester-> Mauro: Mauro o hai cazzeggiato o hai 3 utenti
<Mauro> La 1a è quella in alto nel launcher
<Mauro> Poi c'e la cartella home
<jester-> Mauro: non fare confusione fra filesystem e icone varie
<Mauro> poi c'è una home con un nome utente :( ho messo quello di mia figlia abbiamo 3 pc 2 portatili e quello in cucina dove sto provando ubuntu :)
<jester-> Mauro: metti ne pastebin la risposta la comando: ls /
<jester-> !paste | Mauro
<ubot-it> Mauro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauro> ok
<alecv79> buonasra
<alecv79> jester-,  nada, ho riavviato tre volte, ma se non inserisco il cavo di rete, le schede di rete non si abilitano. Mentre avvia, in basso alla schermata dice waiting 60 second for network configurate
<jester-> alecv79: fa vedere cat /etc/modules
<jester-> alecv79: e pure cat /etc/network/interfaces
<alecv79> o qualcosa del genere :D Ho premuto f2 e vedo che la configurazione non va a buon fine. Se all'avvio tengo premuto MASC e vado su ubuntu diagnostica e premo su "abilita rete" funziona tutto
<alecv79> http://pastebin.com/DkXf0Yus
<jester-> alecv79: in interfaces ci devono essere solo le due righe per lo
<alecv79> ne commento una e faccio una prova?
<jester-> quindi dalla riga 20 in poi va cancellato o commentato
<jester-> alecv79: commenta le righe 21 e 22
<alecv79> # The primary network interface | auto eth0 | iface eth0 inet dhcp
<alecv79> ok commento
<alecv79> ora provo a riavviare
<alecv79> o devo fare altro?
<jester-> riavvia
<alecv79> ok grazie e a dopo
<alecv79> Grazie jester- ora funziona.
<jester-> ok
<Mauro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1141367/
<jester-> erano le istruzioni in interfaces che casinavano
<alecv79> una domanda, perché nel pannello per autenticarsi scelgo ubuntu studio e poi quando entro nel menu vedo xfce? E soprattutto come faccio a disabilitare il pannello 2 che esce ogni volta che devo scrivere qualcosa in basso? :D
<jester-> Mauro: eccheffamo un concorsoa quiz? desktop=scrivannia tradotto in italico, dounload=scaricati etc etc
<alecv79> ma le istruzioni erano incasinate perché sono passato dalla 10.04 alla 12.04?
<alecv79> tra l'altro nella cartella home (essendo su una partizione a parte) ci sono tante cartelle di configurazione anche vecchie (infatti mi sono trova gnome no effect e altre cose) che si è copiato con l'avanzamento di versione ma che effettivamente non erano istallate (come ad esempio xchat)
<jester-> alecv79: quella che si sia intallato xchat è una barzelletta
<alecv79> noo ma vedo pure che ha tenuto in memoria (prima di ubuntu studio avevo ubuntu 11.04 con la fastidiosa barra di unity che avevo tolto) tutte le vecchie impostazioni (infatti nel pannello di log in vedo che oltre ubuntu studio c'è xfce, gnome classico gnome no effect, ubuntu)
<jester-> alecv79: nella home non aggiorna nulla di nulla
<Mauro> grande jester :) Quando clicco sull'icona  (selettore spazio di lavoro) Quando e / in 4 si chiama Ubuntu Desktop, se ci rifai clic sopra diventa Scrivania :)
<jester-> Mauro: è la stessa cosa
<alecv79> ad esempio ho il calendario di Orange (che non so che sia)
<jester-> sarà qualche ciofeca gnome aggiunta di serie
<alecv79> non è che aggiorna, ho l'impressione che quando ha fatto l'avanzamento si sia "letto" le cartelline di configurazione presenti sulla Home (quelle nascoste)
<jester-> alecv79: ma va
<alecv79> e si sia installato i programmi :D
<alecv79> anche se non li avevo + installato :D
<alecv79> x esempio ora non ho ne libre office ne openoffice, devo rimediare...
<Mauro> Ma la home del launcher quella fatta a icona è un po diversa almeno a me sembra non vi arrabbiate :(
<jester-> alecv79: dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alecv79> diversa da che? a me sembra la stessa barra di ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> Mauro: quella è semplicemente il pulsante che apre il file manager called nautilus
<alecv79> cosa farebbe il secondo comando? Il primo aggiorna e il secondo? :D
<jester-> il secondo finisce di aggiornare se c'è roba in sospeso
<alecv79> ha dato tutto 0
<alecv79> 0 da installare, ' da rimuovere, ' da aggiornare
<Mauro> Grazie jester mi sembra più una barra di ricerca tipo quella di google per capire cosa c'è dentro il S.O....
<alecv79> mi scarico open office
<jester-> alecv79: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base-core
<alecv79> non mi piace libreoffice
<Mauro> Ok grazie jester per la pazienza :)
<jester-> alecv79: nei repo quello c'è che opne office non è abbastanza open
<alecv79> ha qualche cosa di diverso rispetto a openoffice e quindi quando apro i dati del pc avvolte mi fa casino nei calcoli :D
<alecv79> jester-, solitamente mi scarico il tar dal sito di open office
<jester-> non so se oo passi ancor la versione liux
<alecv79> come no, ha aggiornato alla 3.4 con la versione apache linux :D
<jester-> allora pialo dal sito
<Mauro> Se voglio allegare uno sceenshot aquisito con l'applicazione di ubuntu Schermata come faccio a inviare l'immagine salvata nella cartella immagine sotto forma di link su paste o qui?
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vero> ciao ragazzi sapete darmi la riga di comando per i repo di ubuntu 10.4 per video flash di youtube ?
<jester-> vero: a quale pro?
<vero> come ?
<vero> non ,i funziona youtube !!!!
<jester-> vero: hai la 10.04 o altrro rilascio e verresti il flash della 10.04
<vero> *mi
<vero> ho la 10.4 si e vorrei installare i relativi flash
<vero> non si puo ? :(
<vero> jester ???
<jester-> vero: abilita i repo parteners da sorgeti software e poi installa flashplugin-insaller o flashplugin-nonfree
<jester-> non mi ricordo quale dei due ci fosse nella 10..04
<vero> potresti dirmi come devo fare ? per favore ?
<jester-> te lo appena scritto sopra
<vero> jester: su sorgenti software non ho la voce repo partners !!!
<jester-> vero: in altro software
<vero> ho delle voci una da cd, due aggiornamenti non supportate di cui una codice sorgente
<vero> e due archive non canonical ....quale di queste ?
<jester-> a ricordarsi che usava la 10.04
<jester-> sono passati 2 anni
<jester-> ve non abilitare proposed
<vero> il fatto è che ho provato ad installare la 12.4 ma non mi va sul pc
<vero> mi da problemi durante l installazione
<jester-> vero: puoi avanzare direttamente all 12.04
<jester-> lts to lts
<vero> dal gestore aggiornamenti ?
<jester-> yess
<vero> ci provo allora :)
<vero> tnx
<vero> jeser : un ultima cosa....il gestore non mi dice nulla sulla nuova versione...c è un modo per farcelo arrivare ?
<Norelec> che novità ci saranno nella 12.10?
<RealiX> Norelec di che?
<Norelec> ubuntu
<vero> scusatemi...il gestore non mi dice nulla sulla nuova versione...c è un modo per farcelo arrivare ?
<RealiX> vero versione di che?
<vero> ho la 10.4 di ubuntu.....visto che è vecchia vorrei passare alla nuova versione
<vero> in modo tale da poter usufruire del vostro aiuto nel caso ne avessi bisogno ....e sicuramente l avro  !! :D
<RealiX> vuoi passare dalla 10.4 alla 12.04?
<vero> si se possibile...ho provato ad installarla da cd ma mi dava problemi nell installazione
<RealiX> vero: leggi qua http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoPrecise
<vero> non vorrei che il mio pc non supporti versioni superiori alla 10.4....c è un modo per scprirlo ?
<Guest3562> ciao a tutti! chi mi saprebbe consigliare un valido sostituto di windows movie maker per ubuntu?
<RealiX> Guest3562 che ci devi fare?
<Guest3562> semplice, intuitivo e di rapido montaggio come movie maker..... ho provato pitivi e open shot..... e cerco ben altro
<Guest3562> RealiX, creare video di ottima qualità con transizioni, disolvenze video audio
<Guest3562> RealiX, inserendo foto, video, gif animate....
<Guest3562> RealiX, con il completo controllo di tempistiche ed effettistica....
<Guest3562> come con movie maker
<RealiX> Guest3562 hai provato kino?
<Guest3562> kino non ha titolazioni....
<RealiX> kdenlive?
<Guest3562> kdenlive è buono ma non è immediato.... e una volta inserite le musiche diventa un problema gestire le dissolvenze...ma proprio a livello di praticità
<Guest3562> gli effetti li ha ma è proprio poco pratico
<RealiX> Guest3562 ok
<Guest3562> esempio.... su moviemaker, clicchi sull'immagine e scegli la transizione, se è un video tagli già da li inizio e fine e allo stesso modo puoi gestire l'audio
<Guest3562> qualche gentile consiglio?
<Guest3562> RealiX, esempio.... su moviemaker, clicchi sull'immagine e scegli la transizione, se è un video tagli già da li inizio e fine e allo stesso modo puoi gestire l'audio
<Guest3562> <Guest3562> qualche gentile consiglio?
<cristian__> olaz
<cristian__> esiste qualche ottimizzazione per hd ssd?
<gstanghezz> ciao ho un problema con una penna bluetooth usb qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Robbonzo> salve gente
<tre5> salve
<virunga> Ciao
<virunga> c'è un modo per uccidere tutti i processi in foreground nel terminale?
<virunga> al posto di eliminarli uno per volta con fg n e poi ctrl +  c
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-12
<dr4kk4r^> sera ;-)
<cristian> .-ù
<alecv79> buongiorno
<arkan> ciao
<TraceX> buongiorno ragazzi io ho un problema con Skype, penso di aver trovato la soluzione ma é in inglese, There is a big problem between Skype and pulseaudio in Hardy.
<TraceX> The solution is to use skype-static-oss package insteed of ordinary Skype.
<TraceX> If you add the mediubuntu repositories to sources.list, make an apt-get update, after that you could remove the ordinary Skype and install insteed the Skype-static-oss and it's dependencies.
<TraceX> In the Skype options on the Sound devices tab you have to setup the sound input to the /dev/dsp1 and the sound output and ring to the
<TraceX> /dev/dsp. That's all!
<FloodBotIt1> TraceX: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<TraceX> ecco, scusate
<DD3my> ciao a tutti
<TraceX> ciao DD3my
<DD3my> ciao TraceX
<TraceX> DD3my, tu hai skype?
<DD3my> TraceX, si perche?
<TraceX> DD3my, a volte mi da errore di riproduzione audio
<TraceX> e a volte funziona
<DD3my> hai ubuntu?
<SteTrial> ciao a tutti scusate il disturbo qualcuno mi aiuterebbe ad installare Buc? sono al primo inizio con ubuntu
<Alfredo> salve a tutti ragazzi :) ho installato il gestore configurazione di compiz.. ho messo le spuntine a cubo 3d e a ruota cubo il punto e che quando do il comando di ctrl+alt+1 il cubo non compare perchè? resta inerte paraticamente
<cristian_c> SteTrial, buc non si trova nei repo, oppure sì?
<SteTrial> ciao, ma cosa è repo?
<cristian_c> *nei repo ufficiali
<DD3my> repository
<TraceX> DD3my, ho Xubuntu
<DD3my> comunque lo puoi sia installare da terminale
<DD3my> che tramite sofwtare center
<SteTrial> ma io lo scaricato e istallato ma non parte
<SteTrial> ha un icona blu con una faccina strana?
<DD3my> yes, che distribuzione usi?
<SteTrial> ubuntu 12
<DD3my> TraceX, io uso ubuntu, non saprei :(
<cristian_c> *l'ho
<TraceX> DD3my, ho trovato una guida, ora provo
<DD3my> TraceX, va bene poi fai sapere
<SteTrial> solamente che in software center dice che è installato ma non me lo fa disinstallare strano
<DD3my> SteTrial, prova ad usare il terminale
<DD3my> SteTrial, se vuoi rimuoverlo scrivi "sudo apt-get remove buc"
<DD3my> senza le virgolette
<cristian_c> SteTrial, non si trova nei repo ufficiali
<SteTrial> ok grazie mille. ma questo buc è un software oppure sono dei pacchetti?
<DD3my> SteTrial, è un software open source
<cristian_c> SteTrial, entrambi, ma siccome non si trova nei repo ufficiali, in questo chan non si può parlare della sua installazione o utilizzo
<SteTrial> ah ok capisco, grazie cmq!!
<DD3my> SteTrial, figurati
<TraceX> DD3my, ho risolto impostando su Skype tutto deafult
<TraceX> non ho parole..
<DD3my> TraceX, ottimo :D
<TraceX> vi saluto!
<TraceX> ciao ragazzi, buon proseguimento di giornata!
<DD3my> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142761/
<DD3my> questo è quando inserisco i repository
<DD3my> dopo che faccio questo passaggio
<DD3my> aggiorno la cache con sudo apt-get update
<DD3my> e dopo installo il pacchetto
<DD3my> con sudo apt-get install read-me
<DD3my> quando do questo comando mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<cristian_c> posta anche l'output successivo
<DD3my> quando aggiorno la cache dei pacchetti?
<DD3my> ora te la mando
<cristian_c> fino ad ora hai postato soltanto l'aggiunta del repo
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142764/
<DD3my> questo è quando aggiorno la cache
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142765/
<DD3my> e questo è quando cerco di installare il programma
<cristian_c> DD3my, nell'update non c'è traccia del ppa
<DD3my> come no?
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142764/
<DD3my> cristian_c, hai ragione, pero se vado su sorgenti software
<DD3my> e altro  software, mi segna la ppa del programma
<cristian_c> DD3my, controlla in synaptic
<DD3my> dove dovrei andare
<DD3my> ?
<DD3my> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> DD3my, in synaptic. intanto l'hai paerto?
<cristian_c> *cioè apri synaptic e controlla i pacchetti di quel repo (sulla sinistra trovi la lista dei repo)
<cristian_c> *aperto
<DD3my> cristian_c, sto controllando
<DD3my> cristian_c, non lo trovo
<cristian_c> non trovi il repo?
<DD3my> anzi, ho usato il motore cerca
<DD3my> quindi ho scritto read-me
<DD3my> ed  è uscito un pacchetto
<cristian_c> quale?
<DD3my> cristian_c, ascolta e se invece provassi ad installarlo con il pacchetto tar.gz
<cristian_c> è preferibile la soluzione deb
<cristian_c> per alcuni versi
<cristian_c> *cioè per alcunio motivi
<cristian_c> poi ci sono anche situazioni in cui sono da preferire i sorgenti
<DD3my> si lo so, pero siccome con la storia della ppa mi sto incasinando e basta
<DD3my> ho controllato direttamente nel sito
<DD3my> e ho scaricato il file tar.gz
<DD3my> l ho scompatatto
<DD3my> clicco sul file di avvio e mi esce
<DD3my> Il lanciatore di applicazioni «read-me.desktop» non è stato contrassegnato come fidato. Se non si conosce l'origine di questo file, lanciarlo potrebbe non essere sicuro.
<cristian_c> DD3my, ma ancora non ho capito quale pacchetto è uscito in synaptic
<DD3my> aspetta che riapro synaptic
<DD3my> allora alla mia sinistra escono le sezioni
<DD3my> come utilità, interfaccia grafica
<DD3my> ecc
<DD3my> il programma che sto andando ad installare è di tipo utility
<DD3my> ho controllato in Utilità ( multiverse ), Utilita (non libero), Utilita ( universe) e Utilita (contrib) e non ho trovato il pacchetto di read-me
<cristian_c> no, è importante la lista dei repository
<cristian_c> fai clic su Origine
<cristian_c> io comunque invitavo a guardare la lista dei repository non tanto i pacchetti
<cristian_c> quello si guarda dopo aver scelto il repository
<DD3my> ah okei non lo sapevo, comunque non c'è
<DD3my> sono andato in origine e nessuna traccia
<cristian_c> quindi non trovi il repository?
<DD3my> esatto
<cristian_c> è qui il problema allora
<cristian_c> ecco perché non c'è traccia di esso nell'update
<DD3my> cristian_c, ascolta possiamo continuare dopo che ora vado a pranzo?
<cristian_c> se ci sono, sì
<DD3my> sempre se ci sei :)
<DD3my> grazie mille, a tra poco
<nicotano> salve
<SteTrial> ciao a tutti vorrei chiedere un info,credo si possa chiedere. come si fa a attivare monitor mode su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<DD3my> eccomi cristian_c
<PhiOn> ciao ragazzi
<PhiOn> sapete qual'è la sintassi di GET per accedere ad un server protetto?
<PhiOn> get /percorso pagina protetta
<PhiOn> e poi?
 * nicotano saluta
<cristian_c> PhiOn, hai controllato il man?
<PhiOn> non mi dice nulla
<PhiOn> ho fatto man GET
<cristian_c> come usi il comando?
<PhiOn> creo una socket in C e vorrei inviare una richiesta al server
<PhiOn> di una pagina specifica
<PhiOn> ma mi chiede di aunteticami
<PhiOn> la sintassi non so qual'è
<cristian_c> cioè apri un terminale e cosa fai?
<mapreri> PhiOn: man GET:
<mapreri>        -C <username>:<password>
<mapreri>            Provide credentials for documents that are protected by Basic
<mapreri>            Authentication.  If the document is protected and you did not
<mapreri>            specify the username and password with this option, then you will
<FloodBotIt1> mapreri: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mapreri>            be prompted to provide these values.
 * mapreri voleva correre il rischio...
<PhiOn> thanks ! xd
 * mapreri sostiene che FloodBotIt1 sia troppo severo -.-
<mapreri> ho creato per "errore" una scorciatoia applicazione di chrome. ora non so più come eliminarla.... se qualcuno che ci è già passato mi fa il favore di dirmelo mi farebbe un gran favore a rispiarmiarmi tempo :) thx
<cristian_c> mapreri, che problemi riscontri nell'eliminarla?
<mapreri> cristian_c: non so proprio come fare ad eliminarla. l'icona sul desktop ok, la cancello, ma quella nella dash dove la trovo??
<cristian_c> mapreri, cioè è ancora sulla dash?
<mapreri> yep
<mapreri> cristian_c: non so da dove eliminarla, non è che abbia una lista di scorciatoie (alla fine sono lanciatori che richiamano chrome con un paio di opzioni e il link)
<cristian_c> un secondo
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1830380
<mapreri> cristian_c: thx grazie :) risolto
<simone> salve a tutti, ho un problema con Chromium, in pratica quando lo apro sulla barra laterale di Unity mi compare su un nuovo cubetto e non su quello di Chromium che è fissato in alto
<cristian_c> simone, non ho capito bene il problema
<micheg> che ha la doppia icona
<cristian_c> ok
<simone> si esatto micheg
<micheg> hanno ottimizzato firefox compreso il menù integrato, forse su chrome c'è qualcosa da fare io non ti so aiutare non uso unity
<simone> sto cercando di imparare Python e il fatto che me la ritrovo in fondo è scomodo
<micheg> eh ok buoni propositi ma cosa c'entra il python con chromium?
<cristian_c> simone, forse ho trovato
<micheg> se è per la documentazione te la puoi leggere con firefox
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/988337
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 988337 in unity "two chromium icons on the launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cristian> ciao
<simone> no micheg sto guardando un tutorial su youtube e con firefox non so xkè mi sposta il filmato a destra dentro al riquadro e va a finire che si vede tutto il filmato a metà
<simone> cristian_c grazie ora gli do un occhiata ;)
<TraceX> Salve ragazzi,
<TraceX> da quando ho installato Skype sulla mia ultima versione di Xubuntu non sono mai riuscito a farlo girare decentemente, alle volte va e dopo un po' che lo uso mi da un errore di riproduzione Audio, e alle volte non va proprio e mi da subito il problema di riproduzione Audio
<micheg> che versione hai? io l'ho installata un paio di giorni fa, la 4.0.0.8 e funziona perfettamente, anche la condivisione di parti di schermo
<sergios> Salve  tutti! vi pongo una domanda: posso creare un'icona sul pannello di gnome 3 con uno specifico comando del terminale? nello specifico vorrei che premendo questo pulsante mi si apra quello che terminale si aprirebbe con system-config-printer!
<cristian_c> sergios, hai controllato nel wiki se ciò è possibile?
<pepigno75> salve a tutti
<pepigno75> non riesco a collegarmi in remoto su Ubuntu ho la 12.04
<cristian> prova teamviuwer
<cristian> XD
<pepigno75> cristian era una battuta?
<pepigno75> cioè sono in lan e devo uscire fuori per rientrare
<cristian_c> pepigno75, dove devi collegarti precisamente?
<pepigno75> allora ho un pc desktop che ha questo ip interno 192.168.1.107
<cristian_c> ok, in lan
<sergios> cristian_c ci sono riuscito da solo: alt + tasto destro sul pannello / aggiungi al pannello... / lanciatore applicazioni personalizzato /e su comando ho inserito ciò che mi interessava :)
<pepigno75> io uso un mac per collegarmi
<cristian_c> sergios, bene :)
<pepigno75> su ubuntu ho spuntato ogni cosa nelle connessioni remote
<sergios> :)
<davyde> giorno ragazzacci
<cristian_c> pepigno75, che metodo usi?
<davyde> una domanda veloce
<pepigno75> metodo?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, sì
<pepigno75> ma connessioen remoto di windows
<cristian_c> wifi, via cavo, via ssh, ecc...
<pepigno75> ora sto scaricando vmc per mac
<davyde> per far partire dropbox con i permessi di root all'avvio come si fa? ho provato a aggiungere il comando sudo al comando dropbox -i ma non si avvia
<pepigno75> wifi
<cristian_c> davyde, a che scopo?
<cristian> la mia non era na battuta
<cristian_c> pepigno75, se ti colleghi in lan basta creare una connessione ad hoc
<cristian_c> io l'ho fatto via cavo
<TraceX> micheg, anche io ho la 4.0.8
<davyde> cristian_c, perche se non ha i permessi non riesce a scaricare i file nella partizione dove li ho salvati
<pepigno75> cristian_c, provo con vnc vediamo
<cristian_c> davyde, li vuoi scaricare in una directory root? Non mi sembra una buona idea
<davyde> e' non riesco a cambiare il proprietario e la cartella l'ha creata dropbox
<davyde> la partizione e' montata in \mnt\disco-dati
<cristian_c> pepigno75, ma ti basta soltanto accedere alla partizione (file, cartelle, ecc...)?
<pepigno75> no mi basta controllare il pc
<cristian_c> davyde, quanti utenti ci sono nel sistema?
<pepigno75> devo metterlo a piano terra ed io sono su
<davyde> solo io
<cristian_c> pepigno75, allora vnc è la soluzione giusta
<pepigno75> cristian_c,  ci sono riuscito
<pepigno75> cristian_c,  come mia è così lento uffa
<cristian_c> davyde, hai parlato di cambiare il proprietario però
<cristian_c> pepigno75, tra velocità di connessione e prestazioni del pc mi sembra ragionevole che sia più lento
<davyde> si c'ho provato ma non me lo fa fare ho aperto nautilus con i permessi ma non me li cambia ho dato anche un comando da terminale  sudo chown -R $USER Dropbox
<davyde> pepigno75, e cmq il wifi non e' molto veloce
<pepigno75> provo con teamviever
<pepigno75> *temaviewer
<cristian_c> davyde, ma se hai un solo utente, con cosa lo cambieresti?
<pepigno75> cristian_c,  e se volessi mettere una partizione in lan su ubuntu che dovrei fare?
<davyde> cristian_c, adesso il proprietario e' root...
<TraceX> Salve ragazzi,
<TraceX> da quando ho installato Skype sulla mia ultima versione di Xubuntu non sono mai riuscito a farlo girare decentemente, alle volte va e dopo un po' che lo uso mi da un errore di riproduzione Audio, e alle volte non va proprio e mi da subito il problema di riproduzione Audio
<cristian_c> davyde, samba
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> sbagliato utente
<cristian_c> pepigno75, samba
<cristian_c> davyde, dev'essere andato qualcosa storto allora
<cristian_c> !ripeti | TraceX
<ubot-it> TraceX: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<pepigno75> cristian_c, una guida su samba aggiornata..?
<cristian_c> !samba | pepigno75
<ubot-it> pepigno75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<davyde> cristian_c, che dovrei fare? reinstallare dropbox?
<pepigno75> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> davyde, prova a cambiargli i permessi
<cristian_c> alla cartella Dropbox
<davyde> alla cartella? c'ho gia provato
<davyde> ho dato 4 comandi
<cristian_c> quali?
<davyde> sudo chown -R $USER Dropbox
<davyde> sudo chmod -R u+rw Dropbox
<davyde> e poi gli stessi per la cartella .dropbox
<cristian_c> perché chown?
<davyde> era scritto in una guida.. e cmq dovevo scrivere davyde al posto di $user vero?
<cristian_c> chissà quale guida hai seguito -,-'
<davyde> https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=13313&replies=3#post-83910
<cristian> cristian_c, sai se c'e un comando per vedere i timing delle ram?
<cristian_c> cristian, sono abbastanza ignorante sull'argomento
<cristian_c> cosa intendi per 'timing'?
<cristian_c> comnque ci sono vari comandi che si occupano di fornire informazioni sulla ram
<cristian> ho fatto un pò di overclock da bios
<cristian> e volevo vedere se corrispondevano i dati anche sul sistema
<cristian_c> davyde, vediamo i permessi di Dropbox
<davyde> cristian_c, come si guardano?
<cristian_c> davyde, ls -l ~/Dropbox
<cristian_c> anzi
<cristian_c> ls -l
<cristian_c> cristian, asp
<cristian> per hard disk SSD hai qualche dritta
<davyde> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1143045/
<cristian_c> cristian, per la ram puoi provare cpu-g
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere un clone di cpu-z
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo se si occupa anche di ram, ma può darsi
<micheg> per gli ssd non usare la swap e mettere tra gli attributi in /etc/fstab noatime
<micheg> questo minimizza già le scritture
<cristian_c> davyde, come si chiama il tuo utente?
<cristian_c> digita: pwd
<cristian> cristian_c, buono ma non da i dettagli delle ram
<cristian> solo info generali su cpu ram e scheda madre
<cristian> micheg, non ho capito
<davyde> davide
<davyde> davyde
<cristian> Core speed 4214.375 MHz XD
<davyde> cristian_c scusa scrivo pwd? mi da mnt/Disco-dati
<gsorce> cristian_c,  non esiste il file /etc/init.d/samba
<cristian_c> lol
<gsorce> nella guida che mi hai linciato c'è il comando per fare il restare del servizio ma non funge
<cristian_c> sei pepigno?
<gsorce> ops si
<cristian_c> davyde, posta: ls /home/
<cristian_c> gsorce, controlla nel man
<davyde> davyde lost+found
<pepigno75> eccomi
<cristian_c> ok
<TraceX> ..
<cristian_c> davyde, allora, digita: sudo chown -R davyde:~/Dropbox
<TraceX> nessuno ha riscontrato lo stesso problema con Skype?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, controlla nel man
<pepigno75> ai cristian_c mi pare smbd
<cristian_c> pepigno75, prova: sudo service samba restart
<cristian_c> cristian, aspetta un secondo
<cristian_c> cristian, comunque c'è anche dmidecode che si occupa del bios
<davyde> cristian_c, non va l'avevo gia dato io il comando rimane di root la cartella
<cristian_c> davyde, cosa ti risponde il terminale al comando che ti ho suggerito?
<davyde> copiando incollando mi dice che manca l'operando dopo davyde:~/Dropbox mettendo lo spazio non da niente
<cristian_c> davyde, posta il messaggio completo
<davyde> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1143075/
<cristian_c> davyde, su, non hai fatto copia-incolla
<davyde> uguale
<davyde> in piu la cartella non dentro /home/davyde ma in /mnt/Disco-dati che monta una partizione
<davyde> ntfs
<cristian_c> davyde, comunque ho capito
<cristian_c> però nelle ntfs è un po' diverso
<cristian_c> comunque prova
<cristian_c> davyde, in ogni caso la partizione non dovrebbe essere in /mnt ma in /media
<davyde> mi ha consigliato uno di qui di metterla in mnt che e' fatta a posta
<cristian_c> non funziona così
<cristian_c> in mount ci stanno gli sda, sdb, ecc...
<cristian_c> ma le partizioni, una volta montate, stanno in /media
<davyde> ah ok
<davyde> ormai non penso di cambiarla :P
<davyde> alla prossima installazione magari
<cristian_c> davyde, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<cristian_c> ma è scorretto
<cristian_c> non mi è chiaro se incasina anche i permessi
<davyde> mmhh ci potrebbe essere questa possibilita?
<cristian_c> comunque il comando precedente doveva essere: sudo chown -R nome_utente percorso_cartella_di_destinazione
<cristian_c> davyde, in che senso?
<cristian_c> (comunque la stringa dopo i due punti si riferiva al gruppo dell'utente)
<davyde> si ma provo a scrivere tutto il percorso?
<cristian_c> davyde, c'è sempre il problema dei permessi
<davyde> appunto non li cambia
<cristian_c> io cambierei la directory in cui montare la partizione
<davyde> uff
<cristian_c> ma tu mi sembra avessi sbagliato, a meno che il comando non utilizzasse effettivamente una variabile di ambiente
<davyde> e poi? tutti i programmi che puntano li?
<cristian_c> cioè?
<davyde> e far partire dropbox con i permessi di amministratore non si puo?
<cristian_c> è talmente insicura che lo sconsiglierei anche se sapessi come fare
<davyde> ah ok
<cristian_c> *insicuro
<cristian_c>  /media è stata creata apposta per fare queste cose
<davyde> ok provo a riavviare
<davyde> ho creato la cartella disco-dati in media e cambiato la stringa di fstab che diceva /mnt/disco-dati in /media/disco-dati ok?
<cristian_c> davyde, puoi anche montarlo secondo la procedura del wiki, no?=
<cristian_c> lol
<Fetentone> salve, sono nuovo e vorrei capire se sono connesso in chat.. grazie!
<cristian_c> se ti leggi, ci sei XD
<Fetentone> grazie... adesso a chi posso rivolgermi per qualche info??
<Fetentone> c'è qualcuno in particolare
<Fetentone> io prima usavo mirc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fetentone> Sono nuovo di Ubuntu, prima utilizzavo mirc per alcune sue "funzioni". Ho letto nel forum di Ubuntu che xchat ha le stesse funzionalità. Con Power script era già tutto configurato, come ottengo la stessa cosa con xchat. Grazie!
<cristian_c> Fetentone, che cosa devi fare precisamente?
<Fetentone> Basta non mi rimproverate... diciamo che devo prendere dei files, ecco.
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non ti ho rimproverato O.o
<Fetentone> ja, vuagliù, datemi na mano... xchat fa le stesse cose di Power script su Windows??? E se sì, dove posso recepire informazioni??? Non lo so se questa chat è anche canale d'aiuto ma ditemi qualcosa, ja. Ve voglio bene assaje.
<cristian_c> che cosa intendi precisamente?
<cristian_c> non uso molto windows
<Fetentone> con Mirc - Power Script potevo scaricare dei files, mi sembra di aver capito che su Ubuntu con xchat posso fare la stessa cosa, credo che però dovrei prima configurarlo altrimenti mi esce solo il canale di chat, come adesso è uscito solo questocanale
<cristian_c> Fetentone, certo che si può, anche se io non ci riesco mai
<cristian_c> a me si blocca sia in download che in upload
<cristian_c> ma non ho mai approfondito
<TraceX> ho capito qual'é il problema di Skype
<cristian_c> anche perché ci sono altri mezzi con cui scambiarsi i file
<TraceX> praticamente Shockwave fa interferenza con Skype
<TraceX> il Flash Player..
<cristian_c> ?
<TraceX> il flash player fa interferenza con Skype e non mi fa fare le chiamate
<Fetentone> grazie lo stesso cristian... vedo un po cosa riuscirò a combinare... già rimpiango windows :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Fetentone, allora usa windows, però non ho capito il problema
<Holden> cristian_c, di solito bisogna aprire le porte per usare dcc
<cristian_c> Holden, davvero?
<cristian_c> ecco perché non funziona mai :D
<Holden> era spiegato da qualche parte sul sito di xchat
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ma aprirle temporaneamente attraverso qualche comando?
<Holden> cristian_c, http://xchat.org/faq/#q213
<n3tz666> io passerei a windows almeno ci sono meno sbattimenti :P
<nannes> n3tz666: Dipende.. non sempre
<n3tz666> :D
<cristian_c> non direi
<n3tz666> nannes, ironia ....
<cristian_c> link che va nei preferiti
<nannes> Mah, un po' di vero c'è.. Però *non sempre*, come ho già detto :D
<cristian_c> sarebbe stato meglio che xchat mi avesse dato un errore, non mi ero neacnhe accorto che fosse un problema di questo genere
<Holden> poi su google con 'xchat dcc' si trova un bel po' di roba...
<cristian_c> pensavo fossero problemi di connessione
<cristian_c> *neanche
<Holden> me ne sono accorto per caso tempo fa, non uso dcc
<n3tz666> comunque se non ricordo male KVIrc aveva già "script" pronti per dcc…….non prelevo qualcosa da dcc da forse 5 anni
<Fetentone> mannaggia a morte... ma è quello che cerco: i "dcc". Aggia scarica i films! :) Comm se fà???
<n3tz666> si potrebbe andare al cinema a godere di qualità migliore oppure utilizzare dei semplici /msg NOMEBOT xdcc send #numeropacchetto
<Fetentone> n3tz666 ti ringrazio, con mirc era /query "nome bot" xdcc send #numero. Per fare quello dovevo avere configurato il tutto, su x chat come configuro???
<cristian> olaz
<n3tz666> ma non ho capito cosa devi configurare …… il /msg è un comando base di IRC
<n3tz666> che poi non ti parte il download è solo un problema sicuramente di porte da aprire sul router ….
<n3tz666> Fetentone, non credo che ubuntu di base DROPPI tutti i pacchetti in entrata anzi…non dovrebbe avere regole inserite credo
<Fetentone> si, devo aprire le porte e poi i canali sono gli stessi di Power script???
<n3tz666> Fetentone, apparte che non conosco minimamente PowerScript, le porte le trovi già impostate nelle preferenze di Xchat, poi basta che vai sul tuo router e fai il forward al tuo ip lan
<n3tz666> Fetentone, i canali non so quali vai assicurati di essere sul server giusto però
<Fetentone> n3tz666 6grande, ti ho messo un sei in più al tuo nick, grazie assai! :)
<cristian_c> (ma cosa avrà voluto dire? (Cit.) )
<cristian> scusate ho un problema di riproduzione audio
<cristian> la scheda audio della scheda madre e una supreme fx
<n3tz666> cristian, che tipo di problema ?
<cristian_c> però...
<cristian> cristian_c, scheda madre seria XD
<cristian> semra che il volume se messo al massimo
<cristian> non sia il massimo
<cristian> diciamo che al 100% e come se stesse al 50%
<cristian> come riferimento prendo windows
<n3tz666> cristian, prova ad utilizzare alsamixer per alzare il master….
<cristian> fatto
<cristian> migliorato un po ma non del tutto
<cristian> comunque la scheda e riconosciuta come generica
<cristian> da alsamixer
<cristian_c> posta uno screenshot
<PhiOn> ragazzi ho bisogno del vostro aiuto
<jester-> sera
<PhiOn> devo acquisire un'immagine da un server
<PhiOn> creare un file che possa ospitarlo
<PhiOn> e salvare le informazioni acquisite dal server sul file
<jester-> PhiOn: spiegati meglio
<PhiOn> ok
<n3tz666> PhiOn, quoto jester-
<PhiOn> ho creato una connessione ad hoc
<jester-> PhiOn: intendi fare un file immagine del servero?
<PhiOn> tra ubuntu e iphone
<PhiOn> ho creato un programma c su ubuntu
<PhiOn> posto il codice
<PhiOn> un attimo
<PhiOn> http://pastebin.com/uK70YgvU
<PhiOn> mi connetto all'iphone e richiedo un'immagine png
<PhiOn> il problema è nell'acquisizione dell'immagine
<PhiOn> non si apre
<PhiOn> evidentemente ci sono errori per quanto riguarda l'acquisizione di questa png
<jester-> PhiOn: al monento in canale c'è solo enzotib che mstica codice, ma chiedi in chart
<jester-> chat*
<PhiOn> da notare che la dimensione finale di questo file acquisito è identica al file originale che si trova nell'iphone
<PhiOn> ok
<PhiOn> lo devo contatare in privato?
<jester-> PhiOn: se fosse libero avrebbe gia risposto
<jester-> i codicisti nerd sono tutti al mare
<cristian> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/224289
<cristian_c> cristian, fai prima postandomi: lspci -k
<cristian> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143203/
<cristian_c> PhiOn, hai inserito un po' di printf?
<cristian_c> cristian, asp
<cristian_c> lol, è uscito
<cristian> .
<cristian_c> cristian, è un portatile?
<cristian> no fisso
<cristian_c> quindi usi casse esterne?
<cristian> si
<cristian> 2+1
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<cristian> cristian_c, Codec: Realtek ALC889
<cristian_c> cristian, c'è una lista lunghissima di opzioni
<cristian_c> cristian, http://pastebin.com/yW2UxsC6
<PhiOn> nessuno che mi aiuta? xd
<cristian_c> PhiOn, hai inserito un po' di printf?
<PhiOn> per vedere se ricevo correttamente i dati?
<cristian> quindi che dici di fare
<cristian_c> controlla punto per punto per vedere dove va storto
<cristian_c> *cosa va
<cristian_c> con i printf dovresti vederlo
<PhiOn> cristian_c il trasferimento avviene correttamente
<PhiOn> il problema è il salvataggio a quanto pare
<cristian_c> anche l'immagine
<cristian_c> cerca la riga che non funziona
<PhiOn> funziona tutto.. soltanto che quando apro l'immagine mi dice che non riconosce il formato
<PhiOn> :@
<PhiOn> le ho provate tutte
<cristian_c> uhm
<PhiOn> ho tolto anche l'header del pacchetto
<PhiOn> non capisco proprio dove dia l'errore...
<PhiOn> *sia
<PhiOn> il file immagine finale è identico a quello originale
<PhiOn> 393,3 KB quello originale e 393,3 quello acquisito
<PhiOn> per questo dico che problemi di trasferimento non c'è ne sono
<cristian_c> mi devo assentare un attimo
<PhiOn> ok
<cristian> esiste un modo per aumentare in modo sensibile le prestazioni di kubuntu
<jester-> pigliare un pc   piu potente
<cristian> lol
<cristian> jester-, altro metodo
<jester-> stoppare i servizi in background non necessari e far bendire il pa da un arciprete bravo
<cristian> mmm tocca vedere quali so i servizi da disbilitare
<jester-> installa ed usa bum
<jester-> controlla anche applicazioni avvio
<nannes> cristian: Anche ricompilare il kernel non sarebbe una brutta idea (se lo sai fare). Soprattutto se ci aggiungi moduli come zRam o zCache
<mapreri> nannes: troppo tardi :)
<nannes> ops.. con i join/part nascosti spesso non mi accorgo :S
<mapreri> :P
<TraceX> ragazzi buonasera, ho Skype che quando si attiva il FlashPlayer crasha come potrei fare?
<PhiOn> ciao ragazzi
<PhiOn> mi aiutate a correggere questo codice ( C )
<PhiOn> ora posto il link
<PhiOn> prima spiego il problema ok?
<n3tz666> PhiOn, vediamo , ma io arrivo solo ad un banale printf
<PhiOn> ti descrivo il problema n3tz666?
<n3tz666> vediamo tanto non ho niente da fare stasera
<PhiOn> ho creato una connessione ad hoc da ubuntu
<PhiOn> con l'iphone mi connetto alla rete appena creata
<PhiOn> su ubuntu ho creato una socket in C
<n3tz666> ok
<PhiOn> in pratica faccio una richiesta di un un'immagine png etc etc...
<PhiOn> mi connetto correttamente, acquisisco l'immagine png
<PhiOn> adesso, ho la necessità di creare un file png
<PhiOn> per salvare l'immagine appena trasferita dall'iphone
<PhiOn> ok?
<n3tz666> ok
<n3tz666> ti seguo
<Michele_> Salve a tutti! Ho un problema con ubuntu...sto tentando di installarlo in un pc a fianco di windows...solo che non mi trova la partizione che ho creato e lo installa (non so dove) poi si riavvio e all'inizio non appare se scegliere windows o ubuntu ma esce: avvia windows normalmente ...avvialo in modalità di ripristino...prompt eccetera...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<PhiOn> il problema è che salva tutto correttamente
<PhiOn> ma appena la apro mi dice errore codifica
<PhiOn> etc etc...
<n3tz666> Michele_, devi sistemare la questione chiamata GRUB
<PhiOn> sono sicuro al 100 % che l'immagine è stata trasferita
<Michele_> n3tz666: cioè? come faccio?
<PhiOn> perchè appena termina l'eseguibile
<n3tz666> PhiOn, …..ma questa img è salvata nella libreria dell'iphone ?
<n3tz666> PhiOn, oppure hai un app sull'iphone che pubblica imv ?
<n3tz666> PhiOn, *imv -> IMG sorry
<PhiOn> sulla libreria
<n3tz666> PhiOn, l'iphone è JB ?
<PhiOn> n3tz666 sono sicuro che l'immagine è stata trasferita correttamente
<Michele_> n3tz666: grazie...forse ho risolto
<PhiOn> perchè dopo che termina l'eseguibile l'immagine creata da me pesa 393,3 KB
<PhiOn> e l'immagine originale nell'iphone pesa anche uguale
<PhiOn> quindi al 100% il trasferimento è corretto
<n3tz666> PhiOn, sei sicuro che i byte sono stati trasferiti ma non che quei byte contengano effettivamente un'img
<PhiOn> sono quelli
<PhiOn> perchè li ho confrontati con un blocco note
<n3tz666> PhiOn, partendo dal presupposto che non ci capisco niente…….ma ci potrebbe essere una restrizione lato iphone sui trasferimenti dati ?
<n3tz666> aaao k
<PhiOn> no no
<PhiOn> riesco a trasferire tutto
<PhiOn> sulle immagini mi pianto
<n3tz666> PhiOn, ok il confronto regna sovrano
<n3tz666> mmmm
<PhiOn> ti posto il codice C?
<n3tz666> PhiOn, vai
<PhiOn> http://pastebin.com/yMXJfPJz
<eleonormal> salve a tutti, ho un problema con vlc, avviso trying to play hd file aborting redirecting to site all'apertura di alcuni video, vorrei chiedere qualche informazione. qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<PhiOn> n3tz666 sarà sicuramente una cavolata assurda
<n3tz666> PhiOn, ci puoi scommettere io son 2 settimane inchiodato su una VPN figurati
<PhiOn> alla fine sono le cavolate che ti fanno perdere del tempo..
<n3tz666> PhiOn, mi pare tutto in ordine
<PhiOn> quelle condizioni dentro il while
<PhiOn> mi servono per eliminare l'header della risposta del server
<n3tz666> PhiOn, apri la connessione…..fp un nuovo file……scrivi il contenuto del buffer nel nuovo file e chiudi il file……e connessione
<PhiOn> si
<n3tz666> PhiOn, hai provato a lasciarle e a cancellarle successivamente a manina ?
<PhiOn> ma non si apre con nessun gestore di immagini
<PhiOn> si
<PhiOn> non funziona lo stesso :(
<PhiOn> dovrebbe cominciare con PNG
<n3tz666> …mmmm….ma la libreria di photo di iphone non erano jpg ?
<PhiOn> a capo
<PhiOn> è un'immagine che ho scaricato
<PhiOn> ed è png
<n3tz666> ok
<PhiOn> ma questa png viene salvata in binario puro?
<PhiOn> mi sta venendo questo dubbio
<PhiOn> perchè io salvo caratteri (ascii) in sostanza
<n3tz666> dipende da questo credo                 send (server,buffer,sizeof(buffer),0);
<PhiOn> non è che percaso devo salvare decimali anzichè caratteri
<n3tz666> cosa preleva ?
<PhiOn> questo invia una richiesta
<PhiOn> in sostanza invia " dammi quella dannata immagine"
<PhiOn> e lui risponde correttamente
<n3tz666> ok ti ripeto ti parlo da ignorante non è il mio campo
<n3tz666> ma cerco di aiutarti a ragionare forse arrivi alla soluzione :D
<PhiOn> eh si xd thanks
<n3tz666> mmmmm
<PhiOn> lo sai perchè sono sicuro che è una cavolata
<n3tz666> perché so 3 giorni che ci lavori ?
<PhiOn> perchè ricevo esattamente 393,3 kb... l'immagine originale nell'iphone è esattamente lo stesso
<PhiOn> quindi riceve correttamente i dati e li scrive "correttamente" nel file
<PhiOn> no da stamattina veramente xd
<PhiOn> ora lo sai che faccio
<PhiOn> prova ad aprire un'immagine locale ed a vedere se sbaglio li'
<n3tz666> ma sai che vedo che forse dovresti scrivere il file con fwrite ….cosa che non vedo ….?
<DD3my> ciao a tutti ho un problema, quando cerco di aggiungere il repository di un programma,aggiorno la cache dei pacchetti e dopo di che digito il comando per installare il mio programma, mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<DD3my> cosa devo fare?
<n3tz666> DD3my, il repository è giusto ?
<DD3my> yes
<n3tz666> DD3my, è sicuro funzionante ?
<PhiOn> n3tz666 ora effettuo delle prove ti faccio sapere dopo
<n3tz666> ok
<DD3my> n3tz666, ho letto tale guida in un giornale
<n3tz666> PhiOn, prima cosa che ho trovato ….http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial/cfileio.html  …..
<DD3my> non so se posso dire il nome del giornale
<n3tz666> DD3my, vediamo sto repository
<n3tz666> DD3my, vediamo che riga hai aggiunto per il repository
<DD3my> io uso ubuntu 11.10, comunque è
<DD3my> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:atareao/read-me
<n3tz666> PhiOn, cmq credo che devi scrivere il file in binario...
<DD3my> poi sudo apt-get update , e per finire sudo apt-get install read-me
<PhiOn> si ora provo e ti faccio sapere
<n3tz666> DD3my, è il reader di google ?
<DD3my> quando vado ad aggiornare la lista cache dei pacchetti non mi segna la repository
<DD3my> n3tz666, esatto
<n3tz666> hai controllato che sia inserito effettivamente nella lista dei repository ?
<DD3my> ho controllato su synaptic
<DD3my> e non trova nessuna traccia
<DD3my> di questa repository
<n3tz666> DD3my, prova cosi  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:atareao/atareao
<n3tz666> poi update e poi install read-me
<DD3my> n3tz666, sta installando
<DD3my> i vari pacchetti
<n3tz666> bene
<DD3my> ora ti dico se funziona o meno
<n3tz666> sicuro và :D ti ho consigliato io hahuahuahuah
<DD3my> n3tz666, ahahahah sarebbe stato bello se fosse partito
<DD3my> purtroppo quando vado a cercarlo non c'è
<DD3my> e se digito da terminale read-me
<DD3my> mi dice comando non trovato
<DD3my> ho riprovato a riscrivere install read-me
<DD3my> e mi dice che è alla versione piu recente
<n3tz666> si lancerà con un'altro comando
<n3tz666> DD3my, vedi qui http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/software-para-tu-ubuntu/google-reader-en-tu-escritorio-de-ubuntu-gracias-a-read-me/
<DD3my> n3tz666, visto pero quando io vado a cercare il programma non trovo nulla
<n3tz666> mmm spetta provo sulla mia
<n3tz666> ops ….non ho una ubuntu grafica installata :P
<DD3my> ahaha
<n3tz666> :D il mio macosx non le fa ste cose
<DD3my> viva linux :D
<DD3my> n3tz666,  se provassimo a forzare l installazione provando
<DD3my> a scaricare il pacchetto tar-gz
<DD3my> ?
<n3tz666> provaci non fa mai male …..ma secondo me è il comando di lancio che non è esatto
<n3tz666> Purtroppo non è possibile installare Read-Me tramite Repository PPA, ma solamente attraverso un pacchetto .deb (disponibile alla fine dell’articolo).
<n3tz666> DD3my, installati il deg che trovi qui http://www.geekitalia.it/2012/04/15/read-me-lettore-di-feed-google-reader-perfettamente-integrato-con-unity-per-ubuntu-12-04-e-ubuntu-11-10/
<DD3my> pero guarda qui n3tz666 , https://launchpad.net/read-me
<DD3my> c'è il pacchetto tar.gz
<n3tz666> DD3my, se hai fantasia installati il tar.gz
<DD3my> n3tz666, purtroppo non fa perche mi dice che la provenienza del pacchetto è sconosciuta e per sicurezza viene bloccato
<DD3my> :@
<n3tz666> non saprei mi prendo un gelato ora :D
<DD3my> n3tz666, dopo che cerco di scaricare il pacchetto deb guarda cosa mi esce
<DD3my> https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/read-me/+files/read-me_0.2.2.6-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<n3tz666> ok fai prima a tirarti giù il tar.gz e installare quelo
<DD3my> e come faccio?
<n3tz666> google ?
<DD3my> ora controllo
<DD3my> n3tz666, non funge
<micheg> buona sera, qualcuno utilizza turpial come twitter client? ho un leggero problema, il software non mi ricorda il pin di twitter e me lo richiede ad ogni avvio dell'applicazione.
<n3tz666> DD3my, non so come aiutarti non funge non è proprio il massimo per capire cosa non và …che errori ti dà ?
<DD3my> n3tz666, allora ho scompattato il pacchetto
<DD3my> quando vado a selezionare il file d'installazione mi dice questo
<DD3my> l lanciatore di applicazioni «read-me.desktop» non è stato contrassegnato come fidato. Se non si conosce l'origine di questo file, lanciarlo potrebbe non essere sicuro.
<n3tz666> e te lancialo uguale
<DD3my> e come?
<DD3my> il file è rinominato cosi: read-me.desktop
<n3tz666> ma credo che prima tu debba lanciare un ./configure e make e make install
<DD3my> devo lanciare un ./configure stando dentro la cartella del mio programma?
<n3tz666> si
<DD3my> bash: ./configure: File o directory non esistente
<n3tz666> ok ottimo direi :D
<DD3my> ottimissimo direi
<DD3my> mi sto scocciando a stare dietro sto ca**o di programmino inutile
<DD3my> :D
<n3tz666> DD3my, dovresti prima pensare se ti server davvero sto coso
<DD3my> n3tz666, è comodo perche eviti di entrare ogni volta in mille siti per guardare se ci sono cose nuove
<n3tz666> può essere interessante
<n3tz666> DD3my, vedo se riesco a tirare su una VM con ubuntu per provare sto ereader
<DD3my> si si è interessante ma incomincio a stancarmi
<n3tz666> :D
<DD3my> pero devi provare su distribuzione 11.10
<DD3my> perche se provi sulla 12.04 ti esce tranquillamente :D
<n3tz666> ok mo la scarico e installo
<DD3my> va bene, io aspetto qui con calma dopo che ti ho scassato le noci con sto programma
<n3tz666> :D
<n3tz666> dammi un link per la 11.10
<DD3my> aspetta
<DD3my> http://www.linuxitaliano.it/linuxitaliano/download/distribuzioni/Ubuntu-%28Gnome---Kde---Lxde---Xfce%29/Ubuntu-11.10-%28Oneiric-Oncelot%29/Ubuntu-11.10-%2832-bit%29/
<DD3my> eccola
<DD3my> ho dovuto cercarla in un altro sito perche nel sito ufficiale di ubuntu c'è solamente la 12.04 e la 10.04
<n3tz666> in download
<DD3my> perfect
<n3tz666> DD3my, installo
<DD3my> n3tz666, va bene, io sono sempre qui
<n3tz666> ok live partita
<n3tz666> DD3my, figo ma è come dici te
<n3tz666> :D
<n3tz666> non si autoinstalla
<micheg> che programma è?
<DD3my> n3tz666, te l ho detto
<n3tz666> google desktop read-me
<micheg> da questo ppa avete provato?
<micheg> https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/atareao
<n3tz666> no davo una mano a DD3my
<DD3my> micheg, abbiamo letto da qualche parte che non fa ad installare questo programma con la ppa
<n3tz666> PhiOn, funziona ?
<PhiOn> quasi porca miseria xd
<PhiOn> il problema sta nell'eliminare l'header
<PhiOn> mi rimane un carattere
<n3tz666> azz
<PhiOn> sai se esiste un modo per non ricevere l'header http dal server?
<PhiOn> o quantomeno per ignorarlo
<n3tz666> vediamo su san google
<n3tz666> PhiOn, http://forum.html.it/forum/showthread/t-676793.html carino ….ma da riadattare
<PhiOn> ora gli do un occhiata
<micheg> ok con un pò di cambiamenti sono riuscito ad avviarlo
<n3tz666> micheg, tipo ?
<micheg> non c'è un make perché è solo una serie di file python su ubuntu 12.04 per un cambio alle api gtk ho cambiato settings.props.gtk_button_images = True in settings.gtk_button_images = True
<micheg> poi ho modificato i percorsi in comun.py perchè lo volevo mettere in opt
<n3tz666> aaaa ok :D
<micheg> le dipendenze richieste sulla mia macchina che non avevo sono:
<micheg> apt-get install python-gconf python-lxml python-crypto
<micheg> poi basta spostato in opt e funziona.
<n3tz666> DD3my, senti micheg
<DD3my> micheg, aspetta un po
<DD3my> dimmi tutti i passaggi che hai fatto
<DD3my> dal primo all ultimo
<micheg> come è la parolina magica?
<micheg> cmq.
<DD3my> ahahhah grazie :D?
<micheg> wget https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67112265/read-me_0.1.4.orig.tar.gz
<DD3my> perfetto comando dato
<micheg> mkdir /tmp/readme
<micheg> cd /tmp/readme
<micheg> wget https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67112265/read-me_0.1.4.orig.tar.gz
<micheg> tar xvzf read-me_0.1.4.orig.tar.gz
<micheg> sudo apt-get install python-gconf python-lxml python-crypto
<micheg> poi vanno modifica 2 file. senti se metto su le istruzioni da qualche parte domani?
<DD3my> non c'è problema
<micheg> magari faccio pure il file .desktop
<DD3my> a che ora vuoi fare domani?
<DD3my> mattina?
<micheg> cmq sono la riga 755 in readme
<micheg> cambiare: settings.props.gtk_button_images = True in settings.gtk_button_images = True
<micheg> e in comun.py
<DD3my> aspetta che ora provo a cambiarle
<micheg> cambiare ICON = '/usr/share/pixmaps/read-me.svg' in ICON = 'read-me.svg'
<micheg> cambiare IMGDIR = '/usr/share/read-me/res' in IMGDIR = 'res'
<micheg> stop, poi sulla mia macchina funge
<DD3my> puoi aspettare 10 minuti o sei di fretta?
<micheg> domattina lavoro ti do come tetto massimo le 24.30
<DD3my> mi sbrigo
<DD3my> ascolta a me non lo fa aprire il file .desktop come aggiro il problema?
<micheg> io non l'ho toccato il .desktop
<DD3my> scusa ho letto male
<DD3my> ora modifico il file readme
<DD3my> e ho finito
<DD3my> e poi ti dico se funge
<micheg> comunque è fermo da marzo 2011 io lo butterei sull'abbandonato
<micheg> dopo avere modificato read-me o copi tutto in /usr/share/read-me o cambi comun.py
<DD3my> sto modificando read-me
<DD3my> 5 secondi e sono da te
<micheg> c'è solo da cambiare una riga. sono cambiate leggermente le api gtk2 dal passaggio a 2.0.x a 2.1.x
<DD3my> si le ho cambiate
<DD3my> ho modificato sia il read-me e il comun.py
<DD3my> per copiare la cartella in /usr/share/
<DD3my> che comando bisognava dare che  ora mi sfugge
<micheg> se lo volevi copiare li non dovevi toccare comun.py
<DD3my> allora lo lascio dov'è
<DD3my> cambia qualcosa se lo lascio nella cartella dei file temporanei?
<micheg> no prova ad avviarlo intanto dai
<micheg> /tmp/readme/read-me
<micheg> poi sudo mv /tmp/readme /usr/share/read-me
<DD3my> mi da errore quando scrivo /tmp/readme/read-me
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<micheg> sudo cp /usr/share/read-me/read-me.svg /usr/share/pixmaps/read-me.svg
<micheg> che errore ti da
<DD3my> te lo copio su pastebin
<micheg> ok
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143865/
<micheg> non ti trova l'icona copiami su pastebin anche il tuo comun.py
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143866/
<micheg> forse era meglio non toccarlo e mettere tutto nei percorsi giusti ;-) dai solo per fare una prova metti: ICON = '/tmp/readme/read-me.svg'
<micheg> e controlla ovviamente che quel file ci sia
<DD3my> l ho rimodificato
<DD3my> il file c'è
<DD3my> è quello il problema
<DD3my> aspetta che rido il comando
<DD3my> perfetto parte
<DD3my> mi chiede username e password
<DD3my> tu per username hai usato la tua gmail ?
<DD3my> o youtube o google+?
<micheg> gmail
<micheg> ma perchè semplicemente ho già utilizzato google reader
<micheg> è solo un client di quel servizio
<DD3my> si lo so che è un client di quel servizio
<micheg> e allora utilizza le credenziali che usi per quel servizio ;-)
<DD3my> lo sto facendo
<DD3my> comunque ti volevo ringraziare micheg
<DD3my> :)
<DD3my> micheg, grazie mille
<micheg> prego cmq ho fatto il tar con i file systemati compreso il .desktop da scompattare sotto opt
<DD3my> perfetto, ascolta io non ti vvoglio trattenere ancora visto che abbiamo superato gia il tempo massimo
<micheg> wget micheg.altervista.org/readme.tar.g
<micheg> sudo tar xvzf readme.tar.gz -C /opt/
<micheg> sudo cp /opt/readme/read-me.desktop /usr/share/applications/
<DD3my> micheg, Richiesta HTTP inviata, in attesa di risposta... 404 Not Found
<DD3my> 2012-08-13 00:46:06 ERRORE 404: Not Found.
<micheg> manca una z
<micheg> wget micheg.altervista.org/readme.tar.gz
<DD3my> ess non me ne sono accorto
<DD3my> micheg, perfetto ho dato tutti i comandi
<micheg> te lo dovresti trovare nei menu
<micheg> magari domani faccio una paginetta che interessa a qualcunaltro
<DD3my> sarebbe magnifico
<DD3my> magari posso postarla anche in una pagina
<DD3my> in modo tale da renderla pubblica e visibile a tutti
<DD3my> che ne dici?
<PhiOn> n3tz666
<micheg> bè credo dovrei chiedere il parere dell'autore o magari fare un fork o semplicemente inviargli una patch
<PhiOn> finalmente funziona xd
<micheg> però secondo me sotto /opt sta roba è più corretta
<micheg> ci sarebbe pure da fare un pacchettino a modo che faccia i comandi giusti ma i .deb non li conosco, comunque una pagina con le istruzioni e il tar la faccio
<micheg> magari si trova un nuovo mantainer....
<DD3my> micheg, va be non c'è fretta per chiedere il parere all'autore, comunque sarebbe una bella grande idea questa che hai avuto
<DD3my> anche perche se si scarica il tar.gz dal sito di read-me
<DD3my> non si riesce a farlo partire
<micheg> il codice è semplice ma è scritto un pò da cani, il mio project leader non lo accetterebbe ;-)
<DD3my> ahahah, purtroppo io ne so poco di programmazione
<micheg> io col python ci lavoro ma lato web
<micheg> un pò le gtk le conosco ma non a livello professionale, ma è come ha mescolato la logica e la ui che non mi piace
<DD3my> interessante, cosa fai di preciso? configurazione di pagine web
<micheg> veramente faccio servizi di backoffice
<micheg> roba che si integra con database, webservice, rest, etc... la parte che sta molto dietro le quinte
<DD3my> si si interessante
<micheg> occasionalmente mi occupo anche di frontend più che altro jquery e jquery mobile ma solo quando gli sviluppatori di frontend  sono stracarichi di lavoro
<DD3my> diciamo che tu fai tutte le basi
<micheg> se sono piccole anche tutto dalla base all'interfaccia per cellulari
<micheg> dipende dai progetti
<micheg> se posso faccio solo il back.
<DD3my> non hai mai provato a creare qualche interfaccia di applicazioni per android?
<DD3my> o qualche altro s.o?
<micheg> web si, nativa diciamo di no. nativa tramite titanium si, mi serve roba riusabile almeno ios e android
<micheg> titanium è un framework che ti fa usare i widget nativi da un motore javascript e lo puoi usare sia su ios che su android
<DD3my> si è un simulatore detto a grandi linee
<micheg> più che altro almeno puoi fare tutto da linux e lasciare a qualcun altro l'onere di fare il pacchetto con mac e xcode e sbatteri con l'apple adc ;-) maledetti loro
<micheg> no è una libreria
<micheg> che ti mette a disposizioni le api native tramite un motore js, webkit core su ios, rhino su android vecchi, v8 su quelli nuovi
<micheg> v8 rocks!
<DD3my> che bomba
<DD3my> a me interessano un sacco ste cose
<micheg> approfitta dell'estate per studiartele.
<DD3my> eeeh purtroppo devo studiare per l'universita :)
<micheg> che uni fai?
<DD3my> in piu tra poco inizio un corso di inglese fai da me
<micheg> fai bene l'inglese serve anche di più.
<DD3my> ingegneria civile
<micheg> ok dai vado a letto, in bocca al lupo per l'uni, ciao
<DD3my> si me ne sto accorgendo, ruota tutto sull inglese
<DD3my> grazie mlle micheg
<micheg> cya
<DD3my> e grazie ancora per l'aiuto
<DD3my> ci sentiamo prossimamente
<DD3my> e se vuoi possiamo rimanere in contatto
<DD3my> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-05
<akis24> giorno
<Samul> ciao a tutti!
<Samul> come posso resettare la grafica di unity su ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Samul> ?
<akis24> Samul:  intendi riavviare unity ?
<Samul> no
<Samul> intendo ripristinare la grafica
<GianArb> ciao! :)
<Samul> jester- ieri mi ha detto che dovevo cancellare delle cartelle
<Samul> e riavviare lightdm
<Samul> e ha funzionato
<Samul> ma non ricordo che cartelle fossero
<akis24> Samul: guarda il log penso lo avrai cosi leggi
<Samul> non saprei dove trovarlo
<Samul> ah sì
<Samul> c'è il link
<Samul> -facepalm-
<Samul> hai ragione, grazie
<Samul> ho  trovato
<Samul> grazie akis24 , non ci avevo proprio pensato ai log :D
<Samul> ok torno fra poco
<GianArb> Qualcuno ha esperienza con il Dell Vostro 3560? a me risulta inutilizzabile con linux.. la ventola fa veramente troppo rumore
<Samul> uhm
<Samul> ho usato unity --reset-icon
<Samul> ma l'output che ricevo è questo
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950229/
<Samul> lo ricevo praticamente a ogni comando che do
<Samul> che faccio?
<Samul> uff
<Samul> provo a riavviare
<Samul> ragazzi sto diventando pazzo
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950229/
<Samul> come li risolvo 'sti problemi?!
<Samul> va beh formatto
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<WebbyIT> i18n che standard usa per indicare la lingua?
<WebbyIT> FYI, risposta  ISO 639 + ISO 3166
<Fetentone> #ubuntu-it-chat
<hay> ciao a tutti!
<hay> posso chiedere qualcosa
<hay> ??
<jester-> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<hay> vorrei installare ubuntu via lan
<hay> e mi servirebbero delle indicazioni
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<hay> ok grazie do un' occhiata!!
<drfebus> salve
<drfebus> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<drfebus> ho un pc lenovo con windows 8 installato, e volevo montare il dual boot con ubuntu. Come posso fare?
<mercuzio> Salve. Sto testandouna distro linux da usb live. Non risulta abilitata la connessione wireless, è normale ?
<fabioseg> Buon giorno a tutti
<fabioseg> Ho un computer con Windows 8, e volevo installare ubuntu in dual boot, ma non so come fare. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> su ubuntu, solitamente, tengo la luce al minimo. c'è un modo per far sì che già dall'avvio la luce sia al minimo senza doverla settare manualmente ogni volta?
<ExPBoy> luce?
<ExPBoy> Samul, spiegati meglio
<Samul> sorry
<Samul> intendevo la luminosità dello schermo
<ExPBoy> Samul, vedi su impostazioni dello schermo
<Samul> ok
<Samul> no, posso regolarla "al momento"
<Samul> ma non c'è nessuna opzione per settarla al minimo di default
<Samul> va beh torno fra poco
<Samul> ciaoo!
<nannes> Samul: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+set+screen+brightness+default
<nannes> ops, invertito due termini
<nannes> https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+set+default+screen+brightness
<akis24> ciao
<Samul> ciao
<Samul> nannes: grazie, ora guardo :)
<Samul> echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Samul> è questo
<Samul> per metterla al minimo metto 1 al posto di 5?
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950743/
<nannes> Samul: sperimenta, sperimenta :P
<Samul> ...
<Samul> ho provado anche con sudo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950743/
<Samul> ops
<Samul> dicevo
<Samul> ho provato anche con sudo echo 1 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Samul> ma il messaggio è sempre lo stesso
<Samul> provo ad aggiungerlo maualmente?
<nannes> che messaggio?
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950743/
<jester-> samul@samul-RC530-RC730:~$ echo 1 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Samul> wut, ciao jester-
<Samul> :)
<Samul> uh
<Samul> ho trovato
<Samul> anzi, ho *capito
<Samul> no
<Samul> non funziona
<Samul> ho provato con sudo gedit /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Samul> ma una volta modificato il 7 e rimpiazzato con 1 non mi fa salvar
<Samul> Impossibile creare un backup della vecchia versione del file prima del salvataggio di quella corrente. Salvare il file ignorando questo messaggio può portare alla perdita della vecchia versione del file in caso di errori. Salvare lo stesso?
<Samul> dice questo
<Samul> e anche se clicco su Salva lo stesso non mi salva
<Samul> come faccio?
<nannes> Samul: è normale
<nannes> Samul: fatti una copia di sicurezza di quel file, per sicurezza
<Samul> sì ma comunque non me lo fa salvate
<nannes> ma comunque basta rispondere SI alla domanda "salvare lo stesso"
<Samul> *salvare
<Samul> no nannes ,non salva
<Samul> anche se rispondo Salva lo stesso
<Samul> non salva
<nannes> allora non hai usato sudo
<Samul> sì, l'ho usato
<Samul> se non lo uso, non posso proprio cliccare su salva
<Samul> provo con gnu/nano
<Samul> yeah
<Samul> funziona
<Samul> provo a riavviare
<Samul> (I love Nano)
<Samul> ma no
<Samul> non funziona
<Samul> continua a mettermi la luce al massimo!
<Samul> :O
<Samul> ma è tornato a 7!
<Samul> il file è tornato a 7
<Samul> come devo fare?...
<Samul> okay ho trovato un metodo che dovrebbe funzionare
<Samul> riavvio
<Samul> ok, a furia di tentativi sono riuscito a impostare di default l'illuminazione che volevo
<Samul> grazie a quelli che mi hanno aiutato
<Samul> :)
<yousdo> salve
<yousdo> devo riconfigurare il router ma non posso accedere da remoto solo da locale, quindi è possibile usare squid per accedere a una rete remota?
<nannes> Samul: ti sei aiutato da solo
<nannes> o meglio, ti ha aiutato solo google
<yousdo> l'idea e che il proxy imbroglia il router e gli fa credere che l'accesso sia in locale...
<nannes> il mio link è messo lì per farti capire che..
<nannes> non ti serve nulla di più ;)
<yousdo> state ancora appresso a Samul che pazienza =)
<nannes> yousdo: se il router è configurato per rifiutre le connessioni remote a prescindere, la tua idea non ha senso
<yousdo> si ma su un server di quella rete c'è il mio server
<yousdo> ops
<yousdo> in quella rete c'è il mio server
<Samul> yousdo: c'è qualche problema?
<yousdo> con squid installato
<nannes> si yousdo, ma fra il tuo server e te c'è il router
<enzotib> yousdo, non è chiaro come il problema si in relazione con ubuntu
<enzotib> sia*
<nannes> che dovrebbe forwardare una porta X al tuo server squid
<Samul> [13:12] <yousdo> state ancora appresso a Samul che pazienza =) --> non mi è chiaro il significato di questa frase
<enzotib> Samul, lascia perdere
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> ma se tu dici che rifiuta le connessioni da remoto a prescindere, il gioco è già finito
<nannes> stop
<yousdo> uhm
<Samul> se qui non sono il benvenuto, basta dirlo e lascio il canale.
<yousdo> no io devo redirezionare alcune porte verso il mio server
<yousdo> ma non sto in locale
<nannes> -.- sei proprio perso -.-  ascolta quello che ti dicono jester- e enzotib
<Samul> ah beh, è così che trattate i newbies
<nannes> lol ?!
<ExPBoy> il caldo!
<nannes> io parlavo con yousdo xD povero Samul xD
<yousdo> se scrivo un bouncer stupido e lo metto sul server faccio: io->router->server e il server farà server->router non so se è chiaro
<Andreav> Salve a tutti
<jester-> !chat | yousdo nannes
<ubot-it> yousdo nannes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yousdo> ok
<Andreav> sto cercando di installare ubuntu da chiavetta
<Andreav> che ho reso bootable con specifica applicazione
<enzotib> chiavetta resa bootabile con specifica applicazione?
<ExPBoy> lol
<Andreav> faccio riavviare il computer, la chiavetta è impostata prioritaria nel boot
<ExPBoy> Andreav, spiega bene vediamo se possiamo aiutarti
<ExPBoy> punto primo dove hai preso la iso e che iso hai preso?
<Riccardone> salve
<Andreav> ho preso la versione 13.04 dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<nannes> Andreav: Ok ma il problema dove sta?  E meglio esporre il tutto in una sola riga
<ExPBoy> Andreav, hai scritto la iso sulla chiavetta con che applicazione?
<ExPBoy> (non è dato sapere)
<Andreav> Ok ci provo: come ho detto ho montato il file immagine di ubuntu 13.04 scaricato da sito ufficiale ubuntu su di una chiavetta usb da 2 GB. Ho provato con due applicativi diversi: Rufus e Unetbootin windows 585
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ExPBoy> prova a seguire questa guida
<enzotib> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Andreav> ok farò attenzione:-) grazie ora ci provo
<msgrand10> come posso formattare una partizione ext4 in ntfs?
<enzotib> ?
<akis24> ciao
<guarnier> ciao, ho un problema piuttosto grave. dopo gli ultimi aggiornamenti di ubuntu 12.04 il mio disco SSD e non bootta piu. ho tentato di reinstallare il grub usanto boot repair ma non è servito. chi sa indicarmi una soluzione?
<scauri88> Ciao volevo chiedere se la live di ubuntu funziona sul mac senza fare danni...
<jester-> scauri88: finche non installi non fa danni
<scauri88> jester-: grazie, quindi accedo al bios e cambio l'ordine di boot?? su windows l'ho gia fatto.. è lo stesso o devo usare diverse precuazioni?
<jester-> scauri88: mac non ha bios, collega la usb e avvia con alt premuto
<scauri88> jester-: ok, grazie perché non so bene come funziona su mac non avendolo mai fatto qui.. quindi riavvio e prima del boot premo alt??
<jester-> scauri88: pigi il tasto per accendere e tieni premuto alt
<scauri88> jester-: va bene grazie
<jester-> scauri88: se posso darti un consiglio sul mac virtualizzalo linux
<snoopybbt> salve gente!
<snoopybbt> mi chiedevo, ma ~/.mail è una cartella speciale, in qualche modo ?
<scauri8888> jester-: ho provato poi ad avviare la live, ma il mac non la trova proprio, trova solo l'HD
<snoopybbt> perchè mi sto configurando fetchmail per scaricare la posta in quella cartella ma si comporta stranamente
<jester-> scauri8888: che mac hai
<snoopybbt> tipo non riesco a chmoddarla come si deve anche se la chowno al mio utente
<scauri8888> jester-: macbook late 2007
<snoopybbt> se faccio cd .mail mi da "accesso negato"
<jester-> scauri8888: quelli unidody con lat e la usb attaccata de bootabile la vedono
<scauri8888> jester-: secondo te cosa può essere allora?
<snoopybbt> ma la cartella appartiene al mio utente, al gruppo del mio utente ed i permessi sono 644
<jester-> scauri8888: con cosa hai fatto la penna
<scauri8888> jester-: unetbootin
<jester-> scauri8888: da winzoz?
<scauri8888> jester-: no da linux, dal pc di un mio amico con xubuntu
<snoopybbt> mmmh... ok, chiedo altrove...
<jester-> !macbook | vedi un po il wiki
<ubot-it> vedi un po il wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<scauri8888> ok grazie
<jester-> ci sono diversi titi
<jester-> tipi
<scauri8888> ok ora do un'occhiata
<jester-> scauri8888: non ha il cdrom?
<jester-> forse modelli veci serva altro tasto
<scauri8888> jester-: no.. ma se io faccio alt si avviano i dischi bootabili ma mi da solo l'HD come opzione.. ora sto scaricando la iso io (quella me l'aveva data il  mio amico) e sto provando a rifarla
<jester-> scauri8888: se hai un sistema winz ermeio sarebbe
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<scauri8888> ah ok..ora riprovo semmai poi uso windows
<scauri8888> ma se la apro come perifierica la vede
<scauri8888> al boot non la trova
<scauri8888> ora riprovo rifacendo io la live.. grazie ..
<akis24> sera
<akis24> sera jester-  :)
<diegos> salve a tutti
<diegos> ho un prob. una volta che lancio # /etc/default/rcS al terminale come devo modificare le righe, in realtà devo portare utc da yes a no, come fare?
<manuela_> ciao
<manuela_> non sto riuscendo a collegarmi con il wirelles, ubuntu 12.10 32 bit. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> manuela_: scheda wifi tipo?
<jester-> manuela_: lspci | grep -i network
<manuela_> ho un pennino wifi la scheda non mi funziona
<jester-> manuela_: lsub e fa vedere sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | manuela_
<ubot-it> manuela_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<manuela_> la scheda è guasta, al momento voglio collegarmi solo con la chiavetta wifi. come faccio?
<jester-> manuela_: facendo quello che si chiede
<jester-> ti si
<jester-> <jester-> manuela_: lsub e fa vedere sul pastebin
<jester-> <jester-> !paste | manuela_
<jester-> !paste | manuela_
<ubot-it> manuela_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<manuela_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952047/ questo è quello che mi hai detto di fare tu jester-
<manuela_> jester-, ho la chiavetta wirelles collegata al momento
<uncio> ciao a tutti :)
<uncio> ^_^
<uncio> esiste un social network di ubuntu?
<uncio> exist a social network for ubuntu?
<WebbyIT> uncio, guarda che è in italiano questo canale :P
<uncio> a già :D
<mapreri> lol
<uncio> grazie di avermelo detto ;)
<WebbyIT> uncio, cosa intendi per un social network di ubuntu? Dove puoi trovare gli sviluppatori?
<uncio> gli stessi che hanno cheato ubuntu
<uncio> ita
<uncio> che ne pensi?
<uncio> lollosissimo :D
<uncio> intendo tipo svilippare una grafica più free rispetto a quella che ci siamo intesi... ;)
<enzotib> |chat | uncio
<enzotib> !chat | uncio
<ubot-it> uncio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CostRick> Sera!
<wrighi23> salve a tutti, volevo chiedere se è possibile installare ubuntu su un asus eee pc da 7" che ho... il problema principale è che ha un "hd" da soli 4gb....
<mariop> Ciao, come install gcc 4.7 su 12.04.2?
<mariop> *installo
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-06
<cri> giorno
 * cri caffè
<hay> ciao a tutti!!
<hay> come si installa ubuntu via lan
<hay> ??
<hay> c'è nessuno???
<hay> ciao a tutti!!
<hay> come si installa ubuntu via lan???
<cri> hay: ??
<hay> ciao1
<hay> !
<cri> non capisco la tua domanda
<cri> in che senso come si installa via lan?
<hay> tramite scheda di rete
<hay> caricando il sistema operativo da un altro pc
<cri> hay: perche installarlo da cd/dvd o penna usb non va bene
<cri> ?
<cri> motivo particolare
<hay> da chiavetta non si puo'
<hay> il lettore dvd manca
<cri> perche da chiavetta no
<cri> posso capire il dvd
<hay> il bios non supporta l'opzione
<cri> ma almeno che tu non abbia un pc del 1400 XD dovrebbe nadare
<hay> il pc è del 2005
<cri> hay: la penna deve essere fprmattata in fat32
<hay> la chiavetta è una sony
<cri> indifferentemente dalla marca
<hay> è già in fat 32
<cri> formattala in fat32
<hay> a che serve??
<cri> per farla vedere al ppc
<hay> ma se non c'è l'opzione di boot non lavede
<hay> cioè non la considera!!
<cri> hai provato a creare la penna
<cri> poi vedere se te la vede il bios
<cri> che pc hai?
<hay> un acer
<hay> 290lmi
<cri> hay: mmm non credo abbia le caratteristiche per supportare ubuntu
<hay> vorrei provare via lan!!
<hay> c'è la possibilità!!
<cri> hay: anche se riuscissi a metterlo dubito che girerebbe
<hay> se funzionava xp!!
<cri> chiedi piu tardi allora
<cri> io mai fatta installazione da lan
<cri> solo arch linux
<hay> ok
<Riccardone> giorno
<hay> ciao
<akis24> giorno
<yousdo> salve
<hay> ciao a tutti!
<hay> sapete come installare ubuntu via lan??
<enzotib> !ciao | hay
<ubot-it> hay: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<enzotib> hay, intendi netinstall come debian?
<hay> come??
<hay> funziona netinstall??
<enzotib> hay, dovrebbe essere disponibile da qualche parte
<hay> ho provato netboot
<enzotib> naturalmente devi scaricare una piccola iso per avviare il sistema
<hay> è lo stesso?
<enzotib> hay, dove l'hai presa?
<hay> da debian!
<enzotib> hay, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<hay> sono arrivato fino a inable to locate file config!
<hay> li carico su tftpd32??
<enzotib> eh?
<hay> i file del link
<hay> li carico sul server tftpd32??
<enzotib> hay, non lo so come funziona
<enzotib> hay, per curiosità, perché ti serve installare da rete?
<emanuele> buongiorno ragazzi :)
<emanuele> Non mi si installa più niente, mi compare l'avviso E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg......
<enzotib> emanuele, mostra il messaggio completo, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | emanuele
<ubot-it> emanuele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<emanuele> fatto..
<emanuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5954480/
<enzotib> emanuele, questo è tutto l'output? e in risposta a quale comando?
<emanuele> Ecco un esempio.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5954495/
<enzotib> emanuele, sudo apt-get --reinstall install libnss-winbind:i386
<jaky> salve a tutti vorrei chiedervi una cosa: ma il file iso pesa solo 700 mb??? prima pesava 3 gb
<ExPBoy> jaky, file iso di cosa?
<jaky> di ubuntu 64 bit versione desktop
<emanuele> Grazie mille enzotib risolto
<jaky> 13,04
<enzotib> jaky, e quando mai è stato di 3GB?
<jaky> forse non erano proprio 3GB ma comunque erano GB
<jaky> mi sembrava che pesasse di più
<enzotib> emanuele, prego
<jaky> volevo solo chiedervelo
<ExPBoy> no sono 785 MB
<ExPBoy> poi quando masterizzi l'immagine sono di più
<jaky> ok grazie
<uncio> buongiorno :)
<uncio> come va?
<uncio> ???
<uncio> <^.^>
<uncio> nessuno ha voglia di chattare?
<cristian_live> !chat | uncio
<ubot-it> uncio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<z8z> Qualcuno ha mai usato OVH per l'hosting?
<enzotib> !chat | z8z
<ubot-it> z8z: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hay> ciao a tutti
<hay> qualcuno sa come installare ubuntu via lan
<hay> ???
<Riccardone> hay: hai guardato qui ? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=395943
<hay> guardo subito grazie!
<hay> ho già visto
<hay> ma ubuntu 13.04
<hay> non lo fa??
<Riccardone> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Riccardone> hay: qui hai vari metodi di installazione tra cui anche quello via rete http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<hay> ok grazie
<maumau_> buon giorno
<maumau_> c'è qualcuno che ha idea di come risolvere il problema wifi
<maumau_> c'è nessuno ?
<cristian_live> maumau_: ?
<maumau_> ciao.......cristian. mi sa che non so come funziona questo canale
<cristian_live> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<cristian_live> lol
<cristian_live> !topic | maumau
<ubot-it> maumau: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<maumau_> ok ora provo grazie mille
<maumau_> topic
<cristian_live> lol
<maumau_> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<maumau_> ho provato a scrivere /topica ma mi "risponde" insufficient arguments for command
<maumau_> cmq ho scritto /topic
<AleLeader> ciao
<AleLeader> avrei un problema con l' installazione di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> ciao
<gio> Buongiorno a tutti, sulla workstation del lavoro (purtroppo) si ostinano a utilizzare Windows: nello specifico sul desktop che uso ho questa assurda situazione: mi era stato installato Windows 7, poi è stata mantenuta questa partizione ntfs e quindi fatto l'aggiornamento con l'otto dal collega del ced. Ora, dopo i vari problemi riscontrati con questa ulteriore versione Windoes, ho deciso di installare anche su questo pc (a casa lo 
<ExPBoy> ?
<AleLeader> ciao qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per un ' installazione ?
<ExPBoy> Guest71317, ma che attinenza ha con ubuntu?
<AleLeader> ho un acer veriton 2620 in cui quando clicco su installa vedo solo schermate colorate
<AleLeader> e non appare piu' nulla
<Guest71317> Buongiorno a tutti, sulla workstation del lavoro si ostinano  (purtroppo) a utilizzare Windows: nello specifico sul desktop che uso ho questa assurda situazione: mi era stato installato Windows 7, poi è stata mantenuta questa partizione ntfs e quindi fatto l'aggiornamento con l'otto dal collega del ced. Ora, dopo i vari problemi riscontrati con questa ulteriore versione Windows, ho deciso di installare anche su questo pc (a 
<ExPBoy> bho
<Fra87> ciao a tutti
<Fra87> avrei dei problemi con l'installazione ubuntu con efi qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<LinuxCyb3r> Buona sera
<LinuxCyb3r> Non c'è nessuno ?
<LinuxCyb3r> Lol
<Fra87> chi mi può aiutare ocn l'installazione di ubuntu?
<LinuxCyb3r> Posso farlo io :)
<Fra87> ok
<Fra87> ti spiegho la mia situazione
<LinuxCyb3r> Certo fai pure con comodo :)
<Fra87> ho due dischi uno ssd da 128 gb mbr e l'altro da 2tb sempre mbr
<Fra87> ho un bios efi
<LinuxCyb3r> Ah ma non devi installare su virtual box
<LinuxCyb3r> ?
<LinuxCyb3r> Capisco.
<Fra87> no
<LinuxCyb3r> Bene ... Se non sai quale disco mettere lascia perdere,vai dalla salumeria compra un disco ''DVD'' vuoto da 4 gb
<LinuxCyb3r> Costa 20 o 30 centesimi l'uno...
<Fra87> ?
<Fra87> ???
<LinuxCyb3r> Vai da qualcuno che vende i dischetti vuoti
<LinuxCyb3r> Da me anche la salumeria li vende vuoti,non so a te .
<Fra87> si ma io houn problema con il bios efi
<LinuxCyb3r> Che problema hai ?
<LinuxCyb3r> Il tuo pc è un asus per caso?
<Fra87> si
<Fra87> perchè?
<LinuxCyb3r> Ah ecco ...
<Fra87> cioè?
<LinuxCyb3r> Ma tu per caso usi un sistema operativo della Microsoft adesso?
<Fra87> si
<LinuxCyb3r> Bene fai come ti ho detto,ma la iso di ubuntu dovrà essere x64 bit.
<Fra87> ho preso la 13.04
<Fra87> sul ssd sta installato il s.o. windows 8 mentre sul 2tb c'è una picccola partizione da 100mb  (dove sta il boot di windows) inoltre sul 2tb stanno salvati dati
<Fra87> vorrei ricavare dal 2tb altre due partizioni logiche una per lo swap è una per la /
<Fra87> ma il fatto che entrambi i dischi sono mbr e iche ho un bios uefi mi sta facendo impazzire non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<LinuxCyb3r> Non puoi...
<LinuxCyb3r> Devi avere un disco vuoto
<LinuxCyb3r> Non un disco masterizzato un sistema operativo e dopo vuoi metterci ubuntu -.-
<LinuxCyb3r> Devi avere un disco masterizzato con il propio sistema
<LinuxCyb3r> Non usare il disco 2tb anche a me darebbe un errore
<LinuxCyb3r> Nonostante ciò che non tengo il tuo stesso BIOS
<Fra87> perchè non funziona sul 2tb?
<LinuxCyb3r> Non lo so...
<Fra87> ho il disco con il mio s.o. ma a che mi serve?
<LinuxCyb3r> Non lo so,lo hai masterizzato tu windows 8 non io. xD
<LinuxCyb3r> Io uso Win7 perché è comodo per mio padre... Ma mi sto per comprare un'altro pc con linux.
<LinuxCyb3r> Comunque ti ho detto come devi fare.
<LinuxCyb3r> Compra un dvd vuoto di 4 gb vai a casa masterizzati la ISO da x64 BIT
<Fra87> ho letto in rete che esitono programmio  che convertono le partizioni in gpt senza perdita di dati secondo te funzionano?
<LinuxCyb3r> Ma devi fare un dual boot ?
<Fra87> si
<LinuxCyb3r> Ma è semplice non devi avere quel disco cavolo xD
<Fra87> quale disco non ho capito?
<LinuxCyb3r> il disco 2tb
<LinuxCyb3r> Noon lo devi usare
<Fra87> purtroppo sul ssd mi sno rimasti a mala pena 20 gb non ho spazio
<Fra87> ma perchè non fsi può installare sul 2tb?
<LinuxCyb3r> Perché hai più di una partizione
<LinuxCyb3r> da come ho capito
<Fra87> si ma sono due dischi separati
<LinuxCyb3r> Lascia perdere,fai come ti ho detto io e risolvi il problema.
<Fra87> non ho spazio sul ssd
<LinuxCyb3r> No mi dispiace.
<LinuxCyb3r> Compra un dvd vuoto da 4 gb masterizza la iso di ubuntu e formatti.
<LinuxCyb3r> Solo così ti salvi se vuoi.
<Fra87> ok va bene grazie
<Fra87> ciao
<primaxi> Buongiorno avrei gentilmente bisogno di sapere come si masterizza Ubuntu 13.04 ??? Grazie !!!
<primaxi> Nessuno ???
<maxmax> buon pomeriggio qualche esperto di lubuntu?
<enzotib> !chiedi | maxmax
<ubot-it> maxmax: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<maxmax> ok se avvio conky in widows normal funziona in override mi restituisce errore e non si avvia
<jester-> sera
<korkar63> ciao a tutti....
<korkar63> avrei bisogno di una mano d'aiuto....
<korkar63> ho installato ubuntu 13.04 sul mio pc con preinstallato win 7 su un disco. Ho aggiunto un'altro disco sul quale ho installato appunto ubuntu 13.04
<korkar63> ho riavviato aspettando la schermata per scegliere il S.O. da lanciare, ma....... ahimè parte sempre win 7 subito.... cosa posso fare? Grazie per il supporto!!
<pasqualedue> ciao
<pasqualedue> posso chiedervi qualche delucidazione
<pasqualedue> c'è qualcuno che mi risoonde?
<jester-> !cgiedi | pasqualedue
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cgiedi'
<jester-> !chiedi | pasqualedue
<ubot-it> pasqualedue: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> pasqualedue: fai boot dall'altro hd
<jester-> ops
<jester-> korkar63: / pasqualedue: fai boot dall'altro hd
<pasqualedue> in pratica sul mio computer fisso, molto vecchio,sto provando ad installare ubuntu, ma con linuxlive usb creator alla fine del processo mi dice memoria insufficiente per far partire ubuntu in windows xp, cosa impossibile visto che ho più di 50 gb liberi
<jester-> pasqualedue: mica lo devi far partire dentro a xp e se il pc è molto vecchio facile che non supporti il boot da usb
<korkar63> .... da Win 7 non riesco a vedere il disco con ubuntu....
<jester-> korkar63: normale visto che non legge ext4
<pasqualedue> però nell'impostazione iniziale da bios c'è l'avvio da usb, questo significa che è supportata o no?
<jester-> korkar63: penso che grub si sia installato su secondo hd o hai uefi
<jester-> pasqualedue: de supporta devi avviare la usb al boot
<pasqualedue> si l'ho fatto , mi da il messaggio ok poi non succede nulla ho provato ad aspettare anche mezz'ora ma niente
<jester-> korkar63: quindi prova ad avviare l'altro disco se no va mi sa che hai uefi e devi seguire la guida per il ripristino
<jester-> !uefi | pasqualedue
<ubot-it> pasqualedue: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> sob
<korkar63> credo anche io che il grub sia sul secondo disco....
<jester-> !uefi | korkar63
<ubot-it> korkar63: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> korkar63: vai nel bioso da menu popup e prova
<korkar63> posso risolvere con il cd live di Ubuntu, lanciando il Grub da lì?
<jester-> korkar63: se da hd 2 funza lo lasci cosi nel bios
<jester-> da li avvia pure winz
<pasqualedue> non credo il mio pc essendo molto vecchio abbia uefi
<jester-> pasqualedue: non era per te ma per korkar63
<jester-> pasqualedue: quanta ram
<jester-> e che cpu
<pasqualedue> bha ram mi segna 512 anche se ci ho messo un po di esterna e dovrebbe essere il doppio
<korkar63> il pc non è vecchio ... avrà 2 anni!!
<jester-> pasqualedue: esterna?
<pasqualedue> pc matrox nvidia
<jester-> pasqualedue: che tipo di ubuntu stai installando
<pasqualedue> cioè ho messo un paio di bacchette di ram in più rispetto alla dotazione
<pasqualedue> veramente ho fatto molti tentativi quasi tutti
<pasqualedue> ora però voglio provare xubuntu 13.04
<pasqualedue> ho provato ubuntu 12.04
<pasqualedue> lubuntu12.04
<jester-> pasqualedue: e dice che non trova ram a sufficenza?
<korkar63> come faccio a sapere se il mio pc ha uefi?
<jester-> korkar63: avvia il secondo hd
<pasqualedue> alla fine del processo di creazione su usb lili creator dice che la memoria non è sufficiente per avviare ubuntu in windows
<korkar63> ok adesso provo poi, nel caso tornro qui!! Grazie tante per l'aiuto !!! Ciao !!!
<pasqualedue> cioè non ram ma memoria
<jester-> !usbwin | pasqualedue falla con questo la usb
<ubot-it> pasqualedue falla con questo la usb: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<pasqualedue> non credo funzionerà, scusa la poca fede ma ho provato anche unetbootin e forse anche questo nei miei 1000 tentativi
<jester-> pasqualedue: è il migliore per winz
<jester-> sei sicuro che sia la usb ma prima controlla anche md5suom della iso prima di creare la penna
<pasqualedue> supporta xubuntu 13.04
<pasqualedue> ??
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Vitozzz> buonasera
<Vitozzz> qualcuno di voi sa come avviare ubuntu senza che compaia il grub all'avvio?
<jester-> Vitozzz: setti avvio diretto anche se non cosigliabile
<Vitozzz> l'ho saputo che non è consigliabile ma per me è uguale, cmq come lo setto l'avvio diretto?
<jester-> Vitozzz: se hai solo ubuntu non dovrebbe comparire
<jester-> Vitozzz: hai solo ubuntu sul pc?
<Vitozzz> avevo anche windows 7 in dual boot dopo averlo cancellato e rimasto il dual boot di ubuntu
<jester-> Vitozzz: sudo gedit /ec/default/grub
<jester-> Vitozzz: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Vitozzz> fatto adesso cosa cambio?
<massy> saÃlut
<Vitozzz> jester ho aperto il grub adesso cosa cambio
<jester-> Vitozzz: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  diventa GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> Vitozzz: salva e dai sudo update-grub
<Vitozzz> grazie dell'aiuto jester sei un grande, lo provo subito 5 minuti e mi riconnetto
<Vitozzz_> jester grazie funziona bene!
<Vitozzz_> jester per caso sai come migliorare la schermata di avvio con ubuntu (quella con i pallini) perchè si vede male quando lo avvio, però se lo avvio in live con il cd si vede bene
<Vitozzz_> i driver nvidia li ho installati quelli proprietari
<swanz79> ciao a tutti
<swanz79> avevo una domanda circa il bluetooth
<swanz79> potete aiutarmi?
<jester-> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<swanz79> perfetto...
<alvy55> ola
<swanz79> sto utilizzando xubunto su un inspiron 6000: volevo sapere come posso accedere al bluetooth (blutooth Devices sembra non dia segni di vita)
<alvy55> vorrei sapere come installare i driver per Nvidia GEforce gt 540m su ububtu 13.04 64bit, ci sono problemi ?
<jester-> swanz79: apri un terminale
<jester-> alvy55: usa driver aggiuntivi
<alvy55> nella sezione driver aggiuntivi non vedo nessuna scheda
<swanz79> fatto
<jester-> swanz79: rfkill list e metti sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> alvy55: lspci | grep -i vga e anche tu metti nel paste
<alvy55> come si fà il copy nel xterminal?
<swanz79> shift+ctrl+c
<jester-> alvy55: come in un normale editor
<alvy55> risultato:alvy@alvy-PC:~$ lspci | grep -i vga 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 540M] (rev ff)
<jester-> alvy55: hai due schede
<alvy55> ora  ti dico
<jester-> !graficaibrida | alvy55
<ubot-it> alvy55: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<jester-> swanz79: incolla qui il link alla pagina del pastebin
<swanz79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955939/
<alvy55> aiuta a capire? scusate ma io sono nella categoria imbranati;  *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 2        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0        version: 09        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom  
<jester-> swanz79: prorio no lo vede il blututto
<alvy55> sembra che stia lavorando con i drive i915 l. sono corretti o serve altro
<jester-> swanz79: è integrato o usb
<swanz79> integrato
<jester-> alvy55: devi seguire la guida per graficaibrida
<jester-> swanz79: prova a installare blueman
<alvy55> è valida per la 13.04 64bit?? leggendo qua e là sono segnalati probemi
<swanz79> mi suggerisci un link
<jester-> swanz79: sudo apt-get install blueman
<swanz79> immagino nel terminale...
<jester-> certo
<swanz79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955973/
<swanz79> mmm...
<jester-> swanz79: è gia installato se non vede la scheda o è rotto o non è linux digeribile, in winz funza?
<swanz79> of course... ed ora son orbo delle mie beneamate casse stereo...
<jester-> swanz79: anche li dipende se sono linux digeribili
<jester-> non ci sono driver sofisticati
<jester-> dipende dalla scheda che hai
<jester-> swanz79: prova a installare jak
<jester-> o jack che sia
<alvy55> quando sarà iù semplice... a volte è francamente una delusione sto Ubutu.
<jester-> e pavucontrol
<alvy55> troppo complicato e rischio di rimanere al buio credo
<jester-> e vedi il settaggio
<alvy55> grazie comunque per disponibilità
<jester-> non è complicato semplicemente per usare linux bisogna aver cura di prendere hw compatibile visto che i produttori non fanno i driver
<swanz79> jack... hai un link o un comando?
<jester-> guarda nel sotware center
<jester-> software
<swanz79> ok
<jester-> swanz79: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/IntegrazioneJackPulseAudio
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. Ho un usb yo IDE /SATA Converter (della Eminent) vorrei riuscire a recuperare alcuni dati da 3 HD che ho fermi da tempo ma non riesco a montarli e il gestore di dischi li vede ma dimensione 0.
<kiefer> Cosa posso fare?
<kiefer> Ne ho provato uno in cui non ho dati utili, ho provato a formattarlo ma mi da errore: Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mke2fs 1.42 (29-Nov-2011) mkfs.ext4: Device size reported to be zero.  Invalid partition specified, or 	partition table wasn't reread after running fdisk, due to 	a modified partition being busy and in use.  You may need to reboot 	to re-read your partition table.
<kiefer> opss scusate non credevo fosse cosi lungo uso un past la prossima
<kiefer> gparted non li vede
<enzotib> kiefer, non credo che si possa fare granché
<kiefer> enzotib: non mi dirai che ho fatto la tripla. ho 3 HD bruciati su 3?
<enzotib> kiefer, io proverei a vedere l'output di sudo fdisk -l, oppure sudo parted -l dopo che li hai attaccati
<enzotib> kiefer, se non risultano allora il problema è grave
<kiefer> enzotib: sdb manco l'ombra
<cri> ciao
<kiefer> Ho provato un Sata del mio portatile e lo vede. provero acambiare cavo se non vanno anche così vuol dire che ho liberato spazio sulla scrivania
<kiefer> Grazie enzotib
<enzotib> prego kiefer
<kiefer> E' colpa del cavo Evviva enzotib
<enzotib> bene
<Nicola> buonasera a tutti
<yago> ciao
<yago> c'è qualcuno?
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-07
<unnuntu> salve
<unnuntu> volelo cambiare versione da 32 a 64 e possiliw
<unnuntu> ???
<unnuntu> e possibile
<Guest76822> buon giorno, ho un pc con ubuntu 13.04 e windows 8 in casa i so si collegano in wifi in cortile sotto il gazebo ubuntu non si collega solo windows in casa tutti e 2 mi sapete aiutare
<Guest76822> ninte devo andare..quit
<akis24> giorno
<cri> ciao
<peppe_> non riesco a fare piu gli aggiornamenti mi da errore di sistema
<cristian_c> peppe_, quale errore?
<cristian_c> peppe_, hai aggiunto ppa o simili?
<peppe_>  questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> quantal?
<peppe_> mi da questo e non capisco cosa fare anche perche non mi fa piu aprire menu aggiornamenti
<peppe_> come posso risolverlo
<peppe_> non c'e' nessuno che sa come aiutarmi
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> peppe_,  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<peppe_> sono un neofita spiegami cosa fare con quei codici
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ho un problema con lo scanner
<naxil> la stampante e' riconosciuta
<naxil> ma lo scanner no
<cristian_c> peppe_, cancella la lista dei pacchetti
<naxil> e' una pixma 280mp
<peppe_> come
<naxil> ho installato i driver scanner..
<cristian_c> e scarica la nuova
<naxil> prima andava..
<naxil> rimetto il kernel vecchio?
<cristian_c> peppe_, con quel comando
<naxil> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> naxil, ciao
<cristian_c> naxil, prima quando?
<peppe_> dove devo mettere il comando
<cristian_c> peppe_, in un terminale
<naxil> cristian_c, prima di mettere il kernel nuovo credo
<cristian_c> naxil, da dove hai preso questo kernel nuovo?
<naxil> cristian-.
<naxil> ho risolto con scangearp,
<naxil> ho risolto con scangearpm
<naxil> adesso scannerizza
<naxil> con questo programma
<peppe_> cristian mi chiede password e non me la fa immettere
<naxil> cristian_c, cmq i kernel li prendo sempre dall 'update
<enzotib> peppe_, tu scrivi alla cieca, e poi premi invio, se stai attento a scriverla correttamente allora funziona
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> naxil, beh, strano
<cristian_c> naxil, se hai dovuto installare dirver per scanner esterni, credo  che all'update ldevi reinstallare
<cristian_c> *li
<naxil> ok
<naxil> con scangearrpm va
<naxil> con simplescan no
<naxil> bho
<naxil> mi serviva per l'assicurazione telefonica
<naxil> cmq ho fatto tutto
<naxil> grazie cristian_c
<naxil> w linux
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non conosco scangearp
<cristian_c> naxil, magari simple scan fdunza con sudo
<cristian_c> e poi devi aggiungere il tuop utente al gruppo scanner
<cristian_c> *tuo
<naxil> naxil@naxil-desktop:~$ sudo simple-scan
<naxil> ** (simple-scan:1278): WARNING **: No scan device available
<naxil> vedi?
<Riccardone> jester-: buongiorno! Ci siamo alzati presto stamani ....
<jester-> aloha Riccardone ci siamo alzati si anche stamattina
<yousdo> salve
<Bror> Ciao raga, stavo seguendo questa semplice guida " http://mywiseguys.com/topic/2784-how-to-install-freeradius-server-on-ubuntu-server-1204/ "
<Bror> ho solo un problema...non capisco   questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958685/
<ExPBoy> !info freeradius
<ubot-it> freeradius (source: freeradius): high-performance and highly configurable RADIUS server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.12+dfsg-1.2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 631 kB, installed size 1789 kB
<ExPBoy> Bror,  magari è meglio se segui la guida sul wiki:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/RadiusLdap
<Bror> grazie ExPBOY ci do un occhio
<ExPBoy> le guide scrause fanno danni :)
<Bror> già già ora faccio un purge e seguo la wiki :D
<Bror> grazie ancora cheers
<akis24> ciao
<cri> olaz
<Fra87> ciao a tutti
<Fra87> qualcuno  mi può spiegare perche se con ubuntu faccio fdisk -l non mi visualizza la sd  dello smartphone?
<cri> non riesce a montarla
<cri> crdo che devi impostare lo smartphone come archivio di massa
<Fra87> si dimontarla la monta il problema e che se apro la cartella presente all'interno della sd con le foto non me le visualizza
<Fra87> la sad è in mtp
<Fra87> per visualizzare l'anteprima o per aprire le foto le devo copiare sul pc perchè?
<cri> Fra87: non e che le foto te le salva nmella memoria interna
<Fra87> le foto sono sulla sd
<Fra87> qualsiasi foto tento di aprire mi dice: impossibile caricare l'immaggine
<cri> strano
<Riccardone> Fra87: se dai il comando mount ?
<cri> prova a riavviare lo smartphone
<Fra87> ma lo smartphone risulta già mount.....
<Fra87> lo sto ravviando
<Riccardone> Fra87: si, ma volevo capire come lo monta ... almeno in ro ...
<Riccardone> Fra87: di qualce Smartphone stiamo parlando ?
<Riccardone> *quale
<Fra87> xperia v
<Fra87> cioè quale comando dovrei dare per fare il mount?
<Riccardone> mount
<Riccardone> Fra87: con questo comando vedi tutte le periferiche montate sul sistema ...
<Fra87> ecco qui
<Riccardone> la sd-card te la dovrebbe riconoscere come un /dev/sdaX ...
<Fra87> ho solo una dev cioè
<Fra87> in ext4
<Riccardone> !paste | Fra87
<ubot-it> Fra87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fra87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959173/
<Riccardone> Fra87: come vedi, la sd-card non viene montata ...
<Fra87> questo è quello completo
<Fra87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959177/
<Fra87> è come mai che riesco ad entrare nella card?
<Riccardone> Fra87: perchè non te la monta :) ...
<Riccardone> sudo lshw
<Riccardone> e sudo blkid
<Fra87> a che servono?
<Riccardone> a capire la tua situazione ...
<Riccardone> aspe ...
<Fra87> fatto ora?
<Riccardone> non so come stai messo con l'inglese, ma questa guida ti può aiutare a capire ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1372947
<Riccardone> io me ne devo andare che sono già le 17:00 ...
<Fra87> e ora?
<uioi> Salve
<cri> ciao
<uioi> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu o xubuntu, creando l'iso su lili creator alla fine del processo mi dice che la memoria è insufficiente per far partire ubuntu in windows e di fatti al riavvio dopo aver impostato l'avvio da usb non riesce a partire l'installazione
<jester-> !usbwin | uioi
<ubot-it> uioi: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> uioi: lasa sta lilli
<uioi> si ci ho provato anche con quel programma e anche con unetbootin li ho provati tutti :(
<uioi> sempre lo stesso risultato all'avvio del pc mi dice boot research per usb...ok poi però non succede nulla e sono costretto a riavviare
<cri> uioi: formatta la penna in fat32
<cri> e riprova con il programma suggerito da jester-
<uioi> si ho fatto
<uioi> ho formattato in fat32
<uioi> ho riprovato più volte
<jester-> uioi: hai detto di aver usato lilli
<cri> puoi cambiare usb
<uioi> ho cambiato anche usb...ma niente
<uioi> non so forse il messaggio di lili che mi dice di non aver spazio a sufficienza è la chiave?
<cri> uioi: lascia perde lilly
<cri> riformatta
<cri> e usa pendrivelinux
<uioi> l'ho già fatto molte volte
<uioi> sia pendrivelinux
<uioi> non c'è un'altro modo per installare ubuntu?
<jester-> !usbwin | e 4
<ubot-it> e 4: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> uioi: o usb o dvd
<uioi> forse i requisiti del pc non sono sufficienti?
<cri> uioi: che pc hai<?
<uioi> unità disco matrox
<uioi> 80 gb di memoria 512 di ram
<jester-> uioi: oendrive linux non usarla nè
<cri> non è un pc recente
<uioi> no per niente avrà tipo 10 anni
<jester-> uioi: e un pc di 10 anni ha boot da usb?
<jester-> non penso proprio
<uioi> bè all'entrata nel sistema fra le scelte dei driver c'è l'usb insieme a ise-0 floppy e cd-rom
<jester-> uioi: ma se poi non legge il boot
<jester-> 10 anni non boota usb
<uioi> può essere questo il vero problema però nel messaggio dice search for boot usb...ok poi però non carica nulla
<jester-> appunto
<uioi> quindi mi devo rassegnare?
<jester-> usa dvd
<uioi> altro problema
<uioi> per esempio ho scritto su un dvd l'immagine di xubuntu con alcohol ma non lo legge nel lettore cd
<uioi> se pero metto un'altro cd per esempio musica lo legge
<jester-> uioi: scrivila con nero
<uioi> ok lo farò, quindi scrivo con nero su dvd e poi faccio partire il pc da cd rom
<uioi> qualche altro consiglio?
<jester-> uioi: controllare md5sum della iso prima di scriverla
<uioi> sisi già fatto
<uioi> ma il dvd è letto dal lettore cd o va solo nel lettore dvd?
<jester-> logico che deve essere un lettore anche dvd ma mubuntu mi pare entri in un cd
<jester-> lubuntu
<uioi> allora ecco il mio problema per il lettore
<uioi> ho un lettore dvd e un lettore cd
<jester-> il dvd legge anche i cd
<uioi> all'avvio però mi pare che non posso impostare il lettore dvd come boot
<jester-> il cd non i dvd
<jester-> è uguale
<jester-> per il bios è un lettore e basta
<uioi> cioè selezionando il cd nel boot menu seleziono anche il dvd?
<max__> ciao a tutti
<max__> ho provato a montare lubuntu su un acer aspire one ma non riesco a trovare i driver per il wireless e audio. Qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<manuel__> ciao c'e' qualcuno?
<cri> no
<cri> :-)
<manuel__> qualcuno per piacere mi sa dire quale fra le versioni ubuntu xubuntu lubunto ecc...e' la piu' snella lapiu' light e che richiede meno risorse?
<manuel__> vi ringrazio
<cri> attendi anche gli altri ma mi pare sia xubuntu
<manuel__> nelle decrizioni xubunto e lubunto mi sembrano molto simili....non so quale scegliere.....
<cri> fatti una penna usb
<cri> li provi in live
<cri> poi decidi
<manuel__> premetto che lo voglio caricare come virtual machine......
<manuel__> per quello mi serve molto leggero
<manuel__> grazie cri...ma qua non rispode nessuno....
<cri> manuel__: e allora che problema hai
<cri> crea la macchina virtuale e installa XD
<pecora> ciao
<pecora> ce nessuno?
<pecora> mi serve una manoooo
<cri> ?
<dod_> manuel__  lubuntu e' il piu' leggero
<spartacus_72> sera
<m77it> ciao
<m77it> ho un problema con 12.04 lts
<m77it> non vede piu' niente all'avvio
<m77it> ho un prompt du grub
<m77it> di
<m77it> sto recuperando i dati sotto windows tramite ubìn CD di ubuntu
<m77it> ma come recupero i dati sotto linux? temo sia saltata la partizione di linux
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-08
<caccoloina> webcam
<Riccardone> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<kylexy12> Buongiorno :) sono nel posto giusto per chiedere aiuto sull'installazione di Ubuntu?
<kylexy12> i guess no :P
<pocholoco> ciao
<pocholoco> qualcuno sa dirmi come creare una partizione ntfs?
<jester-> pocholoco: con gparted
<pocholoco> lo devo scaricare?
<jester-> se hai ubuntu dovrebbe esserci di defualt nome: editor partizioni
<pocholoco> no non c'è
<jester-> pocholoco:  sudo apt-get install gparted
<pocholoco> ok grazie
<pocholoco> adesso ocme faccio a creare una partizione ntfs su l'hard disk che sto utilizzando?
<jester-> pocholoco: la crei se hai dello spazio libero non allocato
<jester-> mica puoi fare una l tro lovale nel condominio se non hai spazio
<pocholoco> hahah ho 930 gb hai voglia di fare appartamenti
<jester-> pocholoco: è nuovo è gia partizionato
<pocholoco> si ma devo crare una nuova partizione per installare un altro sistema operativo
<jester-> pocholoco:  c'è spazio non allocato o no
<pocholoco> come faccio a vedere?
<jester-> lo vedi da gparted
<pocholoco> no non c'è
<jester-> o utilizzi altra partizione o ne rimpicciolisci una per crearne unèaltra
<pocholoco> come is fa a rimpicciorirla e creara un altra?
<pocholoco> prova
<pocholoco> jester ci sie?
<pocholoco> sei*
<jester-> pocholoco: fai una foto dessktop con parted aperto e postala su imagebin
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pocholoco> ok ma come is fa la foto?
<jester-> tasto stamp
<pocholoco> ok fatto
<jester-> link
<pocholoco> http://imagebin.org/266889
<jester-> pocholoco: minchia partizione ext4 da un tera
<jester-> pocholoco: ridimensiona sda1
<jester-> pocholoco: bisognerebbe rimuovere sda2 e sda5
<jester-> o ti rimane lo spazio furi dalla estesa
<jester-> poi da live restringi la sdaa1
<jester-> sda1
<pocholoco> mi puoi dire i passaggi
<pocholoco> lo appena installato ubuntu
<pocholoco> allora non so proprio muovermi in questo sistema operativo
<jester-> per il sistema quando la fai da 200 / 250 giga sei bello largo
<jester-> pocholoco: se hai scelto usa tutto il disco quello ha fatto
<pocholoco> quindi dovrei reinstallare ubuntu
<pocholoco> faccio prima
<jester-> ma no
<jester-> il lavoro le devi fare da cdlive che non è possibile farlo a partizione montata
<jester-> cancelli estesa e la swap
<jester-> poi la restringi
<jester-> pocholoco: dovresti fare lo stesso lavoro dall'installer
<pocholoco> parli arabo per me ahaha
<pocholoco> se mi dici i passaggi da fare mi fai un grane favore
<jester-> pocholoco: hai presnte il cd o usb che hai usato per installare?
<pocholoco> si
<jester-> da prova ubuntu senza installare è un coltellino svizzero
<jester-> da li lanci gparted e fai
<jester-> per convertire gb a mb http://www.convertunits.com/from/GB/to/MB
<jester-> pocholoco: con firefox puoi venire qui se hai difficoltà
<pocholoco> ok adesso ci provo
<pocholoco> grz
<optimus-x> BeralioS#77
<cri> ciao
<cri> XD
<Fra87> Ciao a tutti
<cri> ciao
<Fra87> avrei un problema per quanto concerne il mount della scheda sd del mio smartphone qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Fra87> ciao cri
<cri> è da ieri che lo hai mi pare
<Fra87> sisi
<ExPBoy> Fra87, smartphone con ubuntu?
<Fra87> scusa mi sono espresso male
<Fra87> ho uno smartphone con android
<ExPBoy> Fra87, e si ma questo è il canale di supporto di ubuntu
<Fra87> infatti io collego lo smartphone ad pc con ubuntu
<ExPBoy> e?
<Fra87> se vado sulla sd  dove stanno le foto e ci clicco non me le apro
<ExPBoy> non lo vede?
<Fra87> per poterle visualizzare le devo copiare sulla home
<cri> Fra87: è collegato mtp
<Fra87> sisi
<Fra87> non so cosa fare....qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<cri> Fra87: leggi pvt
<Fra87> a ok :) grazie
<Fra87> ora leggo
<Fra87> :P
<Fra87> senti avevo già provatoo questa guida ora ci riprovo magari col vostro aiuto se ho qualche errore mi potete dare una mano
<Fra87> la guida infatti la tenevo tra i preferiti di firefox :P
<cri> Fra87: ma hai anche alttro pc con windwos
<cri> te lo chiedo per sapere se ti da lo stesso problema
<Fra87> si li funziona bene
<cri> ok
<Fra87> no purtroppo non funziona....
<Fra87> se clicco su una fotto mi continua a dire impossibile caricare l'immagine
<antocat> ciao
<antocat> ho appena installato ubuntu 13.04 ma non so come trovare la mia rete wifi
<cri> Fra87: sei sicuro che qullo che vupi aprire sia una foto che estensione ha
<Fra87> si hanno estensione e poi perchè se le copio sul pc me le apre invece direttamente da telefono no
<ExPBoy> uhm
<Fra87> strana come cosa...
<Fra87> dando il comando lsusb
<Fra87> ho una lista di dispositivi collegati in usb tra cui
<Fra87> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0fcc:5386 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB
<Fra87> secondo me riguarda qualcosa di permessi perche neanche i video e documenti mi apre
<tony> ciao a tutti
<tony> vorrei chiedere un  consiglio su ubunto a chi posso rivolgermi?
<cri> tony esponi e se qualcuno ti puo dare una mano te la da
<Fra87> io vado se mai ripropongo il quesito dopo
<Fra87> ciao cri
<Fra87> ciao a tutti
<tony> ah ok grazie cri
<tony> sei la stessa cri dell'altra volta vero?
<tony> :)
<nannes> la stessa? è diventato una donna mentre non c'ero?
<nannes> woooow :O
<ExPBoy> lol
<cri> metamorfosi
<tony> cmq il problema è: ho installato da poko ubuntu sul pc fisso io navigavo su una chiavetta wireless tenda w311m e adesso ubuntu nn me la riconosce che devo fare?
<cri> o desiderio incoscio dell'utente
<cri> mha...
<tony> ps: (sorry lo stesso* ) intendevo la stessa persona mi sono mangiato una parola xD
<tony> ma quale desiderio bho'
<nannes> cri: mmm no, secondo me è conscio. Conscissimo
<ExPBoy> tony, non te la vede nemmeno come memoria di massa?
<tony> emmm no proprio
<tony> la metto
<tony> e rimane spenta
<ExPBoy> tony, apri un terminale e digita lsusb e metti tutto su pastebin
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tony> asp spiegami un po' meglio sono da poko su ubuntu
<tony> apro il teminale ci sono
<tony> digito
<tony> e poi che devo fare?
<ExPBoy> copi l'output e segui quello che dice ubot-it
<tony> ok cos'è output e ubot - it?
<ExPBoy> -.-
<tony> perdonate l'ignoranza
<cri> lol
<tony> asp forse ci sono
<tony> devo copiare quello che mi spunta sul terminale
<ExPBoy> eh
<tony> in quel link che mi avete mandato?
<ExPBoy> già
<tony> ok fatto poi che devo fare?
<ExPBoy> ...postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> (e imparare a leggere :P)
<tony> ahahahah o magari imparo prima l'italiano e poi i vostri termini tecnologici
<tony> xD
<ExPBoy> bho
<tony> ok quindi devo linkarvi
<tony> l'indirizzo?
<ExPBoy> tony, stai prendendo in giro?
<tony> no nn sono bravo al pc sto semplicemente cercando di capire che devo fare
<tony> ho copiato quello che mi è spuntato sul terminale
<tony> in quel link che mi avete mandato (ubuntu pastebin)
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tony> ora copio l'indirizzo della pagina qui in chatt?
<ExPBoy> si e 3
<tony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ExPBoy> lol
<tony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3
<ExPBoy> ok rinumcio
<ExPBoy> a dopo
<tony> asp
<tony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3
<tony> cosi' si fa?
<cri> tony:
<cri> cerca di seguire
<tony> ok ci provo raga ma sono su ubunto da pokissimo nn è facile
<tony> l'avevo fatto giusto cri?
<cri> si
<tony> ok
<cri> allora ora sei connesso con il pc
<cri> alla rete giusto
<tony> si ma tramite cell
<cri> ok
<tony> wi fi nel cell e cell al pc
<cri> dopo aver installato il sistema cosa hai fatto
<tony> niente
<tony> se
<tony> ricordi avevo il problema di windows nn mi partiva la partizione e stam
<tony> ho reinstallato ubunto cancellando tutto
<cri> hai cancellato tutto o.O
<tony> si le partizioni
<tony> adesso è rimasto solo ubunto
<cri> mmm...
<cri> quello che hai postato di quando è
<tony> di adesso l'ho appena fatto
<tony> con voi
<cri> mm
<cri> io vedo 3 partizioni ntfs
<tony> mi spiegheresti meglio?
<tony> vuol dire che ho ancora windows?
<cri> si
<cri> piu che altro vorrei sapere dove hai installato ubuntu XD
<ExPBoy> tony, ma quello non è il post di lsusb che avevo chiesto
<tony> durante l'installazione ho cliccato cancella tutto e installa ubuntu
<ExPBoy> infatti qul link non è tuo
<tony> in che senso ex?
<cri> a ecco si scoprono gli altarini
<cri> DX
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> cri, leggi bene tutto
<tony> ho sbagliato qualche passaggio?
<ExPBoy> <tony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3 <----- questo link non è tuo
<tony> devo rifare qualcosa?
<cri> ha pure il loader di attivazione xD
<tony> ah ok e che devo fare?
<tony> ho chiuso la finestra
<cri> apri il terminale
<tony> lo rifaccio su un'altro link_?
<tony> ok
<tony> fatto
<cri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tony> ok ho aperto questa finestra
<cri> ExPBoy: che comando gli avevi detto di dare
<tony> asp vado a cercarlo
<cri> sudo fdisk -l
<cri> dai questo e postalo
<cri> tony: ce la fai
<cri> XD
<tony> asp arrivo sempre col 3 davanti giusto?
<tony> :)
<gigi_pointless> tony, avevi poi reinstallato l'altra sera ? o hai brillantemente risolto ?
<cri> gigi_pointless: ti faccio il sunto
<tony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3
 * gigi_pointless spera che cri non senta
<cri> ha reistallato XD
<tony> ahahaha ecco
<tony> xD
<tony> stamattina
<tony> ciao gigi
<cri> tony:no
<tony> eri il tonic dell'altra sera?
<cri> non è il tuo questo
<tony> ma come nn è il mio questo
<cri> e no
<cri> e quello di prima
<tony> raga ho fatto passo passo tutto quello che mi avete detto
<tony> ho poi messo il 3 all'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> cri, avevo chiesto un lsusb per vedere se vedeva la chiavetta wifi
<cri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tony> e ho copiato e incollato qui
<gigi_pointless> e hai risolto senza reinstallare.... (ti do 5 euri) | tony
<ExPBoy> ma perchè 3?
<cri> tony devi copiare e incollare quello che vedi sul terminale
<cri> sulla pagina web
<cri> appena hai copiato seleziona paste
<cri> ti darà un nuovo link
<cri> quello ci devi dare
<cri> -.-
<tony> lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3
<cri> tony: no
<ExPBoy> che è quel 3?
<cri> lo vedi che posti sempre la stessa cosa
<tony> ok lo rifaccio
<ExPBoy> !troll | tony
<ubot-it> tony: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<cri> ExPBoy: si piu comprensivo
<cri> :-)
<tony> cri ci sei ancora?
<cri> si
<tony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5962571/
<tony> cosi è giusto?
<tony> questo è l susb
<cri> ok
<tony> poi quale volevi?
<cri> hai un samsung di cell
<tony> sisi
<cri> ralik dovrevve essere la penna wifi
<cri> sudo fdisk -l
<cri> posta questo
<cri> hai l'orologio che va 1 ora indietro
<cri> XD
<cri> tony: dai questo comando
<cri> quando ti chiede di procedere aspetta posta il risultato
<cri> sudo apt-get update
<cri> sudo apt-get upgrade
<tony> questo è sudo fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5962586/
<cri> tony ma hai un hd da 1tera collegat
<tony> sudo apt get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5962624/
<tony> sudo apt get upgr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5962631/
<ExPBoy> ?
<tony> sono giusti cri?
<cri> ma stai usando ubuntu 10.19
<cri> ios 10.10
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> 10.19?
<cri> ops.. ubuntu 10.10
<tony> eh si ho anche cercato di aggiornare i pacchetti ma mi dice errore di rete o qualcosa del genere
<ExPBoy> e si
<tony> e nemmeno mi fa installare programmi dal softer center
<ExPBoy> tony, come mai hai installato 10.10?
<tony> era un cd che avevo a casa
<ExPBoy> e ma è "fuori corso"
<cri> tony: siamo alla 13.04 -.-
<ExPBoy> non c'è più supporto per 10.10 credo
<tony> ah bene e quindi che dovrei fare?
<cri> reinstallare
<cri> scarica la iso 13.04
<tony> direttamente dal sito ubuntu?
<cri> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<ExPBoy> oppure vai qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<tony> serve un disco per poterlo fare?
<ExPBoy> come ti è più comodo
<tony> se si cd o dvd?
<ExPBoy> anche una chiavetta
<ExPBoy> se disco dvd
<tony> ex boy (stiamo facendo pace) :)
<ExPBoy> mai fatta guerra
<tony> :)
<tony> vabbo la scarico direttamente nel pc
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> segui questa guida
<tony> ok raga grazie di tutto
<tony> ok raga grazie di tutto vado a studiare un po' e ci rivediamo piu' tardi
<tony> ma con questa nuova installazione
<tony> risolvo il problema della usb giusto?
<tony> ma cri che fine ha fatto?
<akis24> ciao
<Cattolico90> Finalmente
<linux89> salve
<linux89> io volevo cambiare versione da 32 a 64 il mio pc e un 64
<linux89> e possibile cambiarre
<linux89> o devo formattare
<akis24> linux89: reinstallare .. la 64
<linux89> io ho la 32 bit davo passare a 64
<linux89> come facio
<akis24> linux89: formatti e reinstalli
<linux89> dove predo la iso
<linux89> 64
<cri> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<linux89> ma la devo masterizare o avviare
<jester-> linux89: se non fai grafica cambia niente
<jester-> o giochi roba pesante
<linux89> io vorrei la 64
<jester-> installa la 64 allora
<linux89> si ma la masterrizzo o la avvio
<akis24> linux89: entrambe le cose
<linux89> a quanto la masterizzo
<cri> linux89: al minimo
<linux89> cie
<linux89> cioe
<linux89> quanto
<cri> 1x
<linux89> con che programma masterizzo perfavore
<cri> su linux o windows
<linux89> linux
<cri> k3b
<linux89> poi funziona
<cri> certo
<cri> perche non dovrebbe
<linux89> ma posso passare sopra alla 32???
<cri> linux89: in che senso
<Fra87> ciao a tutti
<cri> quando installi
<cri> seleziona intero disco
<cri> tutto qua
<cri> la versione che scarichi deve essere a 64bit
<linux89> grz
<linux89> ciao
<linux89> esco
<Fra87> ho un problema ne visualizzare le foto qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<cri> ?
<Fra87> in poche parole  quando collego il mio smartphone al pc con il cavo usb
<Fra87> se entro nella microsd e clicco su una foto non si apre
<cri> copia sul pc poi le guardi
<Fra87> cri lo stesso problema speravo che qualcuno mi poteva dare una mano
<Fra87> la scheda è in mtp se copio la foto sulla home di ubuntu riesco ad aprirla invece se cerco di aprirla direttamente dalla microsd dello smartphone mi da errore
<Fra87> qualcuno a qualche idea?
<vienne8> salve,premetto che sono nuovo di ubuntu,avrei bisogno di installare su un vecchio acer aspire lubuntru ma nel momento in cui mi accingo a farlo mi da errore kernel credo scheda di rete broadcom(qualcosa del genere) mi potete aiutare? grazie
<enzotib> vienne8, installi da cd o da usb. Se da usb, come hai creato la pendrive?
<vienne8> da usb ho creato l'installazione il boot con rufus
<enzotib> vienne8, mai sentito rufus, cos'hai a disposizione per lavorare, windows o linux?
<vienne8> windows ma mi piacerebbe installarlo sul portatile
<vienne8> lubuntu ovviamente
<vienne8> ma credo non sia questo il problema perchè anche da cd mi da lo stesso errore
<enzotib> vienne8, in che fase lo dà l'errore?
<vienne8> appena dopo aver scelto il linguaggio
<vienne8> grazie lo stesso ciao
<Giemme> ciao a tutti
<Giemme> nn mi leggono
<cri> oO
<carmine_> ciao
<carmine_> piacere di conoscervi
<carmine_> mi chiamo carmine
<carmine_> e ho da poco acquistato un cubox della solidrun
<carmine_> volevo reintallare ubuntu nella ultima versione in italiano
<carmine_> qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<carmine_> qualcuno in linea?
<carmine_> sono un neofita di questa materia
<enzotib> !installazione | carmine_
<ubot-it> carmine_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cri> http://www.solid-run.com/mw/index.php/Main_Page
<cri> c'e il wiki ufficiale
<ALVY55> ola, per cortesia qualcuno sa dirmi come rendere condivisibili le cartelle di ububtu per wine/oicasa?
<ALVY55> dovrei vedere le foto che ho in ubutu con picasa installato sotto wine
<maxmax2003> Salve a tutti, ho da poco iniziato a conoscere conky nella versione più minimalista, ora ho un piccolo problema: se lo configuro con own_window_type normal parte egregiamente dopo 20 sec come de ritardo programmato, se lo imposto in override non succede niente, non appare nulla. Qualche consiglio? Grazie.
<hay> ciao a tutti!
<hay> qualcuno sa come installare ubuntu via lan
<hay> ???
<maxmax2003> no mi spiace, sai qualcosa su conky?
<hay> cos'è???
<maxmax2003> è un piccolo programma per monitorare il pc prova è intrigante
<hay> ok!
<hay> perchè ??
<maxmax2003> oi tutti al mare?
<cri> e si piu o meno
<maxmax2003> per risolvere il mio caso torno a settembre allora
<cri> lol
<cri> che caso?
<maxmax2003> non mi funziona conky
<cri> http://linuxarchive.wordpress.com/2008/09/15/installare-e-configurare-conky/
<maxmax2003> si il mio problema è che se lo imposto in normal funziona in override non appare nulla
<maxmax2003> è lo stesso conky che mi hai postato
<cri> io sto usando altro sistema
<cri> ma funziona
<cri> XD
<maxmax2003> cioè
<maxmax2003> funziona anche su lubuntu 13 lxde
<cri> io uso chakra
<cri> non ubuntu
<maxmax2003> oh
<Cattolico90> Grazie
<motore> buonasera a tutti. piccolo problema..... vedo i video su youtube con i colori "falsati"...... un pò più sul blu....  tipo che la gente ha le facce un pò blu... quale può essere il problema?
<cri> prova ad aprire un video ad esempio con vlc
<cri> e vedi se ti da lo stesso problema
<motore> se salvo un video con il downloader da youtube... dopo averlo scaricato lo apro con "totem" e lo vedo bene. il problema è quando vedo i video proprio su youtube.
<cri> motore: anche con altro browser
<Devidino> motore:  cosa usi per gestire i flash? il plugin proprietario o quello open?
<motore> bo... su firefox sono attivi diversi plugin.... quicktime shockwave vlc windows media player ...
<motore> browser ho solo firefox
<motore> risolto....... ho rimosso flashplugin da gestore pacchetti....... e tutto funziona bene.... boh
<cri> bravo
<motore> scusate l'ignoranza, ma perché vedo i video se ho tolto flash plugin? cosa c'è che fa il lavoro (fatto bene) al posto suo?
<Devidino> motore:  ci dovrebbe essere gunash
<Devidino> motore:  è il corrispettivo di flash open. Solo che nel mio caso mi portava la cpu a livelli indescrivibili
<Devidino> controlla per sicurezza
<motore> no non c'è gunash
<motore> vabbé buonanotte a tutti!!!
<davide> ciao a tutti
<Guest60976> avrei bisogno di aiuto
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-09
<akis24> giorno
<Guest66551> Salve, ho ubuntu server 13.04.. spesso succede che apache va in crash e non riesco piu a riavviarlo.. nei log c'è scritto: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<Guest66551> Cosa può essere?
<absolute> ciao, c'e' qualcuno?
<Guest66551> Ragazzi come posso aggiornare apache all'ultima versione?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Torpedo_Smash> salve
<akis24> giorno
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<akhilleus> non riesco ad installare portable linux
<ricky_> Salve a tutti
<Guest65435> dopo aver aggiorno php a 5.5.1-2 non funziona correttamente PHP e ricevo l'errore: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www...
<Guest65435> Qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta?
<Guest65435> Help meeeeeeeee :(
<king_arthur> ciao a tutto il chan :))
<king_arthur> mi date una mano a capire cosa c'è che non va con il nat su pangolin ?
<king_arthur> prima avevo la 11.08 ed andava tutto... poi passato alla 12.04 e... stop
<king_arthur> ora ho capito che forse era a causa di UFW
<king_arthur> e l'ho configurato come da guida official di ubuntu
<king_arthur> ma nei log non riesco a loggare nulla... ed infine è chiaro che il nat dalla mia rete openvpn ad internet non funzia più
<king_arthur> than ks
<Kasar> ciao a tutti
<Kasar> posso avere supporto per provare prima di installare Lubuntu da CD o DVD? qualcuno mi da delle dritte per cortesia?
<king_arthur> ciao Kasar
<king_arthur> mi sa che sono in meritata pausa pranzo :)
<ExPBoy> Kasar, quando scarichi la iso della distro che vuoi provare basta che poi scegli prova al posto di installa
<ExPBoy> e potrai provare senza intaccare il sistema in uso
<ExPBoy> king_arthur, non conosco la 11.08
<king_arthur> ExPBoy: ora sono sulla 12.04
<ExPBoy> king_arthur, hai reinstallato o aggiornato?
<king_arthur> aggio
<king_arthur> ma sono riuscito a sistemare tutto....
<ExPBoy> (ma 11.08 non so nemmeno se esista)
<king_arthur> calcola che è un server in produzione...
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> aspetta che vedo una cosa
<king_arthur> pardon 11.10
<king_arthur> hai ragione
<ExPBoy> a ecco
<Kasar> king_arthur buon appetito
<ExPBoy> king_arthur, che errore ti da?
<king_arthur> nulla... non natta
<king_arthur> in poche parole i miei pacchetti dalla vpn raggiungono il server ma non vengono + nattati verso l'esterno
<Kasar> Expboy - davvero tutto li? allora forse ho interpretato male le varie guide, mi spiego
<ExPBoy> king_arthur, non so aiutarti
<king_arthur> no prob
<ExPBoy> Kasar, si è semplice la cosa
<king_arthur> qualcuno arriverà :)
<king_arthur> grazie lo stesso ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> king_arthur, nulla
<Kasar> avevo capito che la distro va prima testata e poi masterizzata in un certo modo oppure ho capito male?
<ExPBoy> scarichi la iso la masterizzi o ti fai la chiavetta vedi tu e poi la provi
<Kasar> beh da usb ho provato e non riesco a farla partire
<Kasar> provero' masterizzando un disco
<ExPBoy> !usb | Kasar
<ubot-it> Kasar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> segui queste guide e non sbagli
<Kasar> riprovero' ma non sono riuscito a fare il boot da usb. sembrava non vedere la chiavetta inserita
<Kasar> ci avevo gia' provato e ritentero grazie Expboy!
<ExPBoy> Kasar, controlla dal bios se hai attivato il boot da usb
<Kasar> ok vi saluto ciao grazie
<Con7e> Ciao.
<Con7e> C'è qualcuno che ha voglia di darmi una mano?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Con7e
<ubot-it> Con7e: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Wild> ciao a tutti
<Wild> a qualcuno è mai capitato che durante l'installazione  non vede la partizione dove installare??
<yousdo> si capita se non ci sono hd nel pc
<davide> ciao a tutti ! chi è che mi da una mano?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Guest8135
<ubot-it> Guest8135: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest8135> allora ho un portatile windows 7 64bit... vorrei scaricare la versione di ubuntu 13.04 ma non so come installarla... so che mi scarica l'immagine ma poi? basta aprirla con daemon tools ad esempio?
<Rally77> Salve ragazzi.. dopo un aggiornamento di php sto avendo dei problemi con (include_path= ecc..
<Rally77> quale è il parametro corretto da settare nel php.ini???
<enzotib> !installazione | Guest8135
<ubot-it> Guest8135: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Rally77> su ubuntu server 13.04
<Rally77> grazie
<Rally77> aituoooooo :(
<Rally77> Quale parametro in php.ini in include_path= ??
<enzotib> !pazienza | Rally77
<ubot-it> Rally77: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Rally77> enzotib: si lo so-.. scusami..
<Guest8135> L'installazione di ubuntu si può fare con il solo download senza usare dvd o usb? e se si come?
<alvy55> vorrei sapere come rendere visibili le cartelle(foto) in Ubuntu, da Picasa in wine, come si possono condividere le cartelle?mgrazie
<enzotib> alvy55, non c'è bisogno di condivisione, wine vede tranquillamente le cartelle di ubuntu, forse Picasa non ci va a guardare perché non è stato istruito a farlo, ma non ci sono problemi né di condivisione né di permessi
<enzotib> Guest8135, perché questi salti mortali?
<enzotib> Guest8135, in assenza di dvd e usb, le possibilità sono: macchina virtuale, grub da ISO
<alvy55> buona notizia, però da Picasa non riesco a vedere le cartelle un Ubuntu dove risiedono le mie foto
<enzotib> Guest8135, e sulla seconda non saprei cos'altro dirti se non fare una ricerca su google
<enzotib> alvy55, hai qualche errore o semplicemente non le trovi?
<alvy55> non le trovo
<alvy55> vedo solo quelle di wine, che non sono tutte quelle di ubuntu
<enzotib> alvy55, se hai una finestra di dialogo di apertura directory, mostra una schermata
<enzotib> !imagebin | alvy55
<ubot-it> alvy55: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alvy55> mo ci provo sono un pò imbranato per queste cose
<alvy55> DOVREBBE ESSERVI L'IMMAGINE DI COSA VEDE pICASA
<pozzi0> buonasera
<pozzi0> sentite
<pozzi0> ubuntu 12.10 non mi legge le chiavette usb
<pozzi0> mi dice quando le attacco
<pozzi0> "error creating mount point "percorso". ready only file system
<enzotib> alvy55, vai nella radici all'inzio di quell albero
<pozzi0> nessuno ha un'idea?
<enzotib> alvy55, e vai sotto /home e poi /home/nomeutente
<enzotib> vado, a poi
<alvy55> mo ci provo
<alvy55> ok ci sono
<pozzi0> ei scusate qualcuno ha idea del perchè ubuntu 12.10 non riesce a montarmi le chiatette usb?
<alvy55> home/nomeutente/  oh alcune cartelle ma non le foto ed il resto di ubuntu
<pozzi0> mi dice error creating mount point. read only file system
<Guest43000> giorno, sapete dirmi un processo x mandare sms con ubuntu 13.04
<Rally77> Ragazzi ho effettuato l'aggiornamento a php5
<Rally77> ma ora non mi funzuionano gli include in php..
<Rally77> come mai?
<Guest43000> quit
<Guest49970> salver
<Guest49970> ho un problema
<Guest49970> nel disinstallare ubuntu
<Guest49970> come faccio?
<krabador> Guest49970, disinstallarlo da quale tipo di configurazione?
<cri__> ciao
<Adele987> Salve ragazzi
<Adele987> ho aggiornato php e ora non mi funzionano gli include, sembra un problema che derivi dalla direttiva include_path
<Adele987> Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa??
<Adele987> nei log leggo: AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
<krabador> !chat | Adele987
<ubot-it> Adele987: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Adele987> ubot-it: io sto usando ubuntu server 13.04
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ale___> salve a tutti!
<spartacus_72> sera
<cri> olaz
<alex___> buonasera a tutti
<cri> ciao
<alex___> nessuno sa aiutarmi
<alex___> scheda wifi con xubuntu non riconosciuta
<alex___> come metto software di terze parti???
<alex___> oppure come posso vedere la scheda wi fi
<cri> fisso o portatile
<alex___> portatile
<alex___> scusa ma sono allle prime armi
<cri> iwconfig
<alex___> da terminale???
<cri> scrivilo sul terminale
<cri> poi pasta
<cri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex___> alexking@alexking-Pavilion-ZV6100-EK838EA-ABZ:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  alexking@alexking-Pavilion-ZV6100-EK838EA-ABZ:~$
<cri> che portatile hai
<alex___> hp amd atlon
<alex___> 3200plus
<alex___> 256 ram
<cri> che versione di ubuntu hai installato
<alex___> xubuntu
<alex___> 32 bit
<cri> per la prossima volta
<cri> copia sul sito
<cri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex___> cioè
<cri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<alex___> fatto
<alex___> e adesso
<cri> da quanto hai installato
<alex___> 10 minuti
<cri> ok prima di procedere
<cri> dai questi comandi da terminale
<alex___> ok
<cri> sudo apt-get update
<cri> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cri> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cri> poi riavvia
<alex___> ok sta facendo
<alex___> mille grazie per l'interessamento
<cri> di nulla
<cri> ci si aiuta a vicenza XD
<alex___> anche ad arezzo !!!!!!!!
<alex___> ci mette una vita
<cri> -.-
<cri> il tempo che ci vuole
<cri> dipende anche dalla velocita della tua connesione
<alex___> provato il riavvio e niente
<elen> un aiuto per installare open office
<elen> nessuo
<elen> nessuno
<elen> non riesco ad installare open office
<jester-> elen: oo c'è di serie
<jester-> libreoffice che è di serie
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-10
<cri> :-)
<akis24> giorno
<kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> cri che stai a combinare stamani ?
<akis24> giorno kalce
<kalce> uso la 12.04 . Dovrei scaricarmi java per poter creare un album fotografico on line da stampare . come posso fare?
<akis24> kalce:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<akis24> kalce: sudo apt-get update
<akis24> kalce: sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<kalce> akis24 , piano , piano...... :)
<akis24> solo quelli kalce  :)
<kalce> akis24 , devo scriverle tutte e tre o van bene una delle tre?
<akis24> kalce:  uno per volta sul terminale
<akis24> tutti e tre
<kalce> akis24 ,  grazie ... provo subito...
<akis24> di nulla kalce
<kalce> akis24 , tutto bene fino  a qui..... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5968945/   ... e adesso? sembra bloccato...
<akis24> kalce:  seleziona ok e dai invio
<kalce> akis24 , sono un pivello.... grazie....
<akis24> anche io :)  prego
<kalce> akis24: non sei un pivello... adesso funziona e bene... ti ringrazio per il tuo aiuto...  alle prossime...  buona giornata a tutti....
<akis24> ciao :)
<infrid_> ciao a tutti
<alex_____> buongiorno
<alex_____> non riesco ad aggiungere una stampante in rete
<alex_____> nessuno sa aiutarmi
<cri> giorno
<cri> mpostazioni di sistema/Stampa/Aggiungi/Stampante/Stampante di rete
<cri> Segui le indicazioni a video, controlla prima se il tuo modello di stampante è riconosciuto oppure hai bisogno di driver.
<alex___> come trovar una stampante in rete con xubuntu
<cri> alex___, che stampante hai
<alex___> epson
<alex___> sx535w
<alex___> in rete
<alex___> collegata al wifi
<beginner_> ciao a tutti
<alex___> niente
<cri> alex___, http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-SX535WD_Series
<alex___> ho scaricato il driver e lo estratto
<alex___> e ora???
<alex___> niente
<alex___> non riesco
<mintux> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi sa aiutare con l'autenticazione su un captive portal tramite script?
<alex___> nessuno mi sa aiutare con la stampante???
<akis24> alex___:  il driver dovresti installarlo pure ..
<alex___> come lo installo??
<alex___> da terminale???
<akis24> alex___:  di solito dentro la cartella trovi il readme che spiega come fare .. d isolito da terminale
<alex___> ok guardo
<akis24> alex___: poi se è . deb con gdebi è molto facile
<akis24> alex___:  e se non sbaglio sul link che ti hanno incollato trovi il .deb da installare
<alex___> mi manda ad un sito per installare
<alex___> ma non capisco come fare
<akis24> alex___:  il driver per te è questo ..  1.0.1 (DEB for LSB 3.2)
<akis24> scarica questo alex___
<akis24> e installalo con gdebi
<akis24> alex___:  se non hai gdebi scri cosi sul terminale  sudo apt-get install gdebi
<akis24> scrivi*
<alex___> ok lo scarico
<akis24> alex___: quando hai il file .deb del driver e gdebi installato ti basta cliccare col destro del mouse su file .deb e avrai la voce " installa con gdebi "
<akis24> e installi tutto
<alex___> ho problemi a trovare il file .deb
<alex___> lo ho scaricato ed estratto
<alex___> ma ho una serie di cartelle
<akis24> alex___: aspetta staimo andando fuori luogo ... fermati e ripartiamo da capo
<akis24> stiamo*
<alex___> allora ho scaricato il driver
<alex___> lo ho estratto
<akis24> alex___:  fermo  .. che sistema usi 32  o 64 bit ?
<alex___> estratto nella cartella ome
<alex___> 32 bit
<alex___> xubuntu
<alex___> estratto nella cartella home
<akis24> ok fermo cosi cancella tutto quello che hai scaricato .....
<alex___> ok
<alex___> ok cancellato
<akis24> alex___:  vai a questa pagina e scarica il secondo file   http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=16859&DSCCHK=6a7ae1f311f3a47eebba802fcf65fd75bf3f89b3
<akis24> alex___:  questo per essere esatti epson-inkjet-printer-201106w_1.0.1-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<akis24> alex___:  una volta scaricato non estrarre nulla .. non serve
<alex___> ok adesso mi installa
<akis24> ok installalo
<alex___> grazie
<akis24> alex___:  di nulla
<alex___> non riuscivo perche non era ilfile adatto
<akis24> alex___:  importante che hai fatto ..
<alex___> adesso dovrebbe trovarla da solo la stampante??
<akis24> alex___:  quando hai finito da iquesto da terminale   system-config-printer
<akis24> e aggiungi la stampante
<akis24> dovrebbe vederla ormai
<akis24> alex___:  leggi qui magari ti aiuta  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4234453
<stefano__> ciao a tutti, ho difficoltà a far riconoscere una chiavetta internet della tre su ubuntu 13.04. Fino a poco tempo la riconosceva in automatico, compariva la riga "Enable Mobile Broadband" che si attivava ma adesso niente. La riconosce solo in lsusb. Sapete aiutarmi?
<alex___> grazie era piu facile di come sembrava
<alex___> grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato
<Guest96871> Salve, stavo cercando di installare l'ultima versione di Ubuntu, 13.04, e volevo partizionare il computer conservando Vista. Tuttavia ogni volta che inzio l'installazione mi viene dato il messaggio che non è stato trovato nessun sistema operativo!
<iveemci> ciao a tutti, ho installato linux mint sul HP Pavillion della mia ragazza, da cui scrivo ora, ma su alcuni siti leggo che ha problemi con la scheda grafica, ci sono delle guide per mettere a posto i driver ATI...
<iveemci> non so però se metterglielo a posto oppure no...
<iveemci> come faccio a sapere se c'è qiualcposa che va in conflitto
<iveemci> ?
<stefano__> c'è stata un'evoluzione. Utilizzando un'altra porta usb la chiavetta viene riconosciuta e compare la voce mobile broadband. come posso fare per farla riconoscere allo stesso modo anche sull'altra porta?
<eilee> ciao a tutti
<eilee> c'è qualcuno in linea? avrei bisogno di aiuto/consiglio
<eilee> c'è nessuno? :/
<eilee> qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<iveemci> ho installato linux mint sul HP Pavillion della mia ragazza, da cui scrivo ora, ma su alcuni siti leggo che ha problemi con la scheda grafica, ci sono delle guide per mettere a posto i driver ATI...glielo metto a posto prima che avvenga qualche danno ?
<checco> ciao a tutti non riesco a far funzionare la mia stampante lexmark 2500 series
<checco> dovrei scannerizzare un documento , non mi interessa stampare
<eilee> ciao iveemci
<eilee> per caso all'avvio ti parte uno schermo a righe colorate
<eilee> ?
<enzotib> !chat | iveemci
<ubot-it> iveemci: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<checco> per caso  qualcuno lo sa???
<eilee> ragazzi ho un problema, dopo aver installato correttamente la versione di kubuntu 13.04 ( procedura fatta più volte si da live cd che da usb loader ) all'avvio presenta una schermata colorata a righe e non si smuove da li. Penso sia un problema di driver di scheda grafica, ho un ati radeon hd 4530 , il problema è che come posso scaricare i driver ufficiali e cancellari queli di default se non riesco ad entrare nella distribuzione
<eilee> ho provato con ALT+F1 , CTRl+ALT+F1 ma niente..non riesco ad entrare nella shell
<eilee> ho un dell studio 1555 e la precedente versione di kubuntu ed ubuntu 12.04 funzionavano alla grande
<eilee> ma questa chat serve a qualcosa?
<checco> ciao a tutti non riesco a far funzionare la mia stampante lexmark 2500 series,dovrei scannerizzare un documento , non mi interessa stampare
<Adele77_> Salve a tutti. ho apache 2.4.6 e ricevo un errore del tipo for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php'
<Adele77_> qualcuno ha già avuto questa problematica?
<Adele77_> Qualcuno ha installato apache 2.4.6 ?
<alfredocapizzi01> salve a tutti qualcuno mi dici come posso compilare un file pdf con ubuntu? non mi permetto di scriverlo
<alfredocapizzi01> vlevo scrivere una sospensione della polizza di casa e mi serve editare questo pdf
<alfredocapizzi01> ma mi leggete sono nel canale corretto di supporto?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Salve, devo creare un server per una vpn casalinga per quando sono fuori casa.. Mi consigliate Ubuntu desktop o Ubuntu server?
<Kasar> ciao a tutti
<Kasar> sto seguendo la guida "Installazione -UbuntuLiveUsb" ma non so da dove scaricare il Creatore dischi di avvio, qualcuno mi puo passare il link al download?
<Kasar> per cortesia ovviamente
<Kasar_> ho perso la connessione... appena potete mi date una mano?
<jester-> !usbwin | Kasar_
<ubot-it> Kasar_: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Kasar_> ci avevo gia' provato con quel programma ma pur settando il boot da usb non vedeva la chiavetta
<Kasar_> ieri mi avevano detto di seguire questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FDaSupportoUsb
<Kasar_> e li c'è questo Creatore dischi di avvio
<jester-> Kasar_:  se fai da winzoz quello + il migliore in circolazione, piuttosto il tuo pc supporta il boot da usb?
<ExPBoy> Kasar_, ieri ti ho chiesto di verificare dal bios il boot da usb
<ExPBoy> l'hai fatto?
<jester-> ExPBoy: non è detto che se il bios vede la usb la booti correttamente
<jester-> se il pc ha piu di 3 anni facile che non supporti
<ExPBoy> e lo so ma se manco c'è sul bios...
<Kasar_> allora ho settato dal bios il boot ma non c'è la voce usb ma invece external device
<jester-> se non c'è sul bios mica centra il creatore di usb
<ExPBoy> Kasar_, ecco non puoi fare boot da usb
<Kasar_> ah ecco
<ExPBoy> quindi masterizzati un dvd
<Kasar_> ho capito
<jester-> Kasar_: pare che non supporti usb boot, usa il cd
<Kasar_> bene
<ExPBoy> te lo diciamo in stereo :)
<Kasar_> vorrei provare la versione Lubuntu
<jester-> lubuntu entra in un cd
<jester-> mi pare
<jester-> che se hai cdrom vecio non ti parte manco il dvd
<Kasar_> quale mi consigliate la versione Alternate o Desktop?
<ExPBoy> Kasar_, quanti anni ha il tuo pc?
<jester-> alternate è solo installer
<jester-> non c'è prova lubbuntu senza installare
<jester-> però va di sicuro
<Kasar_> quanti anni ha esattamente non lo so ma se volete vi posso dare specifiche sui componenti
<Kasar_> è un EEEPC 1000HD
<ExPBoy> Kasar_, indicativamente  1 5 10 anni
<jester-> lo supporta il boot da usb
<jester-> forse
<jester-> e il cdrom non ce l'ha
<Kasar_> allora 5 o + anni sicuro
<Kasar_> non ha cdrom interno
<Kasar_> ma se collego un cdrom esterno, settando bios con boot da external device lo legge. ho gia' provato reinstalla win xp
<ExPBoy> si si
<Kasar_> quindi cosi' dovrei riuscirci
<ExPBoy> usa il cd esterno
<ExPBoy> credo proprio di si
<Kasar_> ora invece vi chiedo, ho scaricato 2 versioni di lubuntu
<Kasar_> Alternate
<Kasar_> e Desktop
<Kasar_> che differenza c'è queste 2 e quale mi consigliate
<ExPBoy> Kasar_, come ha detto jester- l'alternate serve per installare mentre l'altra puoi anche provarla da live credo
<ExPBoy> (mai usato lubuntu)
<Kasar_> ah ok allora provero' la desktop sperando che abbia l'opzione PROVA
<Kasar_> mai usato Lubuntu? me la sconsigli o meglio me ne consigli una derivata diversa?
<ExPBoy> Kasar_, non l'ho usato ma non ho detto che fa schifo
<ExPBoy> provalo se ti piace lo installi
<Kasar_> non intendevo quello ci mancherebbe.... posso dire che per muovermi con linux pendo dalle Vostre labbra... anzi dita ;-)
<Kasar_> se vi passo qualche info tecnica tipo processore, ram ecc mi dite se potrei provare una versione + adatta invece di Lubuntu?
<Kasar> perdonate le continue disconnessioni  ma mi collego un hotspot wifi libero e il segnale e' debole
<Kasar> processore Intel Pentium M900 (900mhz)
<Kasar> ram 1024MBytes DDR2-SDRAM 333.3 MHZ PC2-5300
<Kasar> secondo vostra opinione, c'è una versione + adatta di Lubuntu per il mio computer?
<akis24> ciao
<Kasar_> ......dicevo, avete letto il mio utlimo post?
<Kasar_> scusate devo testare la iso prima di masterizzarla?
<indy> aiuto! ho un problema all'avvio ma anche a volte mentre lavoro: mi compaiono delle linee verticali colorate, in genere rosse e nere.... e non si riesce più ad interagire col PC
<indy> sono riuscita a riavviarlo premendo il tasto di maiuscolo sinistro ma poi me lo ha rifatto di nuovo!
<akis24> indy:  prova ad avviare in recovery mode .. la seconda voce di avvio
<akis24> !md5 | Kasar_
<ubot-it> Kasar_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<indy> mi dà la possibilità di spingere F1 boot F9 un altro boot F10 set up e n altro tasto... quale sarebbe il recovery mode?
<akis24> indy: quella è la sequenza di avvio del bios
<indy> ho ubuntu 10
<akis24> indy:  ti appare la schermata per avviare ubuntu ?
<indy> uhmmmm scusate sono completamente incapace....  quando riesco ad avviare mi dice che ci sta un errore di tastiera e poi mi mette in basso le opzioni F1 etc
<indy> normalmente appare solo la schermata viola e si avvia da solo
<akis24> indy:  la tastiera è inserita al posto giusto ??
<indy> sì non l'ho mai spostata e ha funzionato per più di un anno...
<indy> e ora che sono riuscita a riavviarlo funziona perfettamente
<akis24> indy:  se il bios ti avvisa che hai un errore tastiera forse non la vede oppure di con precisione che errore hai ..
<indy> 2A 301 keyboard Error
<indy> però poi interagisco con la tastiera
<akis24> indy:  se al prossimo riavvio hai ancora errore entra nel bios setta la tastiera e poi salva le impostazioni  e riavvia
<indy> <akis24> come faccio a settare la tastiera?
<akis24> indy: sembra t udebba usare f10 e poi una volta dentro cercare la voce relativa alla tastiera
<indy> akis24: Grazie mille! invece per entrare in recovery mode?
<akis24> indy: quello riguarda ubuntu ma se una volta avviato funziona tutto ... non serve
<akis24> indy: tu usi ubuntu vero o no ?
<indy> il problema è che sono riuscita a riavviare tre volte da ieri sempre usando il tasto maiuscolo sin. e poi dicendo F1 però una volta si acende normale e due con le righe....  sì uso ubuntu!
<akis24> indy: prima sistema errore tastiera .. poi il resto si vedra'
<indy> ok ma l'errore tastiera compare solo quando riesco a riavviare, il problema sono i rigoni verticali.... prova a spegnere e riavviare entrando in bios dunque?
<indy> provo
<akis24> prova ok
<indy> ok grazie.... spero non mi esploda il tutto :-O
<akis24> occhio..
<indy> :-D
<akis24> lol
<indy> akis24: non ho trovato tastiera... forse era in F9 boot menu? oppure F12 network service boot?
<akis24> indy: sai come entrare nel bios ?
<indy> akis24: no veramente no...
<akis24> indy:  di solito i pc all'avvio danno un indicazione di che tasto premere molte volte è il tasto " canc" a volte altro..
<akis24> comunque se segui l'avvio di solito compaiono le scritte che dicono che premere
<akis24> indy: hai anche winz per caso ?
<indy> quando si avvia normalmente va rapidissimo... in "impostazioni" mi diceva che potevo scegliere la possibilità di accendere in modalità bios, ma poi come ne esco?
<indy> winz non ce l'ho
<indy> sono un caso disperato.... :-(
<akis24> indy: allora se riesci a entrare una volta settata esempio la tastiera .. di solito si preme f10 per salvare e uscire
<akis24> indy: forse ti serve qualcuno li...
<indy> mi sa di si
<indy> lunedì vado al centro assistenza
<akis24> indy: un amico ecc non assistenza
<akis24> mica è guasto almeno non credo
<indy> boh ora rifunziona perfettamente
<indy> ho solo paura a spegnerlo
<akis24> indy: riparte non ti preoccupare al limite hai la segnalazione di errore ma parte
<indy> ma potrebbe essere un problema di scheda video?
<akis24> non credo indy
<indy> ho letto in un forum che qualcuno ha smontato la torre per cambiarla e dopo averla trovata piena di polvere, tolta quella funzionava perfettamente...
<indy> cambiare la scheda video
<indy> però ho provato ad aprirla e dopo aver tolto un po' di viti avevo paura diforzare e ho richiuso tutto..
<akis24> indy:  a pulirlo credo puoi anche tu
<ExPBoy> forzare?
<akis24> indy: è un portatile ?
<indy> no è un PC
<indy> case hp
<indy> ho tolto le viti ma non si apre immediatamente
<akis24> indy:  fatti aiutare da qualcuno piu' pratico
<ExPBoy> indy,è nuovo?
<ExPBoy> se è nuovo ha gli adesivi della garanzia
<indy> akis24: certo non sono le giornate più adatte....
<indy> ExPBoy: no è un vecchio pc con installato ubuntu
<indy> riciclato, insomma
<ExPBoy> bhe allora avrà le solite clips niente paura
<ExPBoy> ma se non l'hai mai fatto aspetta qualcuno che ne sa
<indy> ok grazie a tutti....
<indy> ciao a tutti!
<gigirock> ue ciao sono nel kde come faccio a togliere dal desktop i pannelli con filles recenti home etc etc
<richard> j
<Guest66776> salve!
<Guest66776> sto scaricando ubuntu
<Guest66776> vorrei installarlo in dual boot con windows 8
<Guest66776> come devo fare?
<gigirock> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<gigirock> !uefi | Guest66776
<ubot-it> Guest66776: please see above
<Guest66776> thank you!
<Sass> Ciao, ho un problema, non riesco a connettermi il mio senza cavo, solo LAN, off/on del tasto WiFi ma nessun cambiamento. Dimenticavo, lo stesso problema ho con il mio secondo laptop che ha ubuntu 12.04, questo Lubuntu. sapreste aiutarmi? grazie
<Delfino1983> Sass che problema hai non ho capito
<Sass> non sono connesso wifi..solo lan
<Sass> come mai ?
<Delfino1983> la scheda ti da qualche segno!?
<Sass> prima compariva connetti Alice, ora nada
<Delfino1983> ma ti appare qualche altra rete wifi!?
<Sass> ragazzi non sono espertissimo
<Sass> no nessuna, vivo in campagna. e sono solo io con questo wifi
<Delfino1983> clicca sull'icona della connessione lan
<Sass> con due laptop e un pc
<Delfino1983> vedi se abilitata la scheda wifi
<Sass> da terminale..
<Sass> hai i codici?
<Sass> grazie
<Delfino1983> no non ho i codici
<Delfino1983> hai ubuntu 12.04?
<Sass> su l'altro si..qui lubuntu
<Sass> solo questo e' connesso momentaneamente a LAN
<Delfino1983> eh clicca sul icone della lan
<Sass> si
<Sass> compare la finestrella dove posso gestire le connessioni
<Guest11001> raga comando da terminale per svuotare il cestino
<Delfino1983> xfetto ora vedi se ci sta la spunta su abilita rete wifi
<Sass> non e' presente.
<Sass> come di solito appare
<Delfino1983> che scheda hai!?
<Guest11001> sms con 13.04 dove lo trovo
<Sass> ok un secondo Delfino1983
<Sass> grazie per il momento ...
<Delfino1983> Sass scrivi questo da terminale: lspci -nn | grep -i net
<Sass> questo cercavo
<Sass> ho una lista ma nn trovavo il comando
<Sass> grazie
<Delfino1983> che ti dice
<Sass> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5970588/
<Delfino1983> bene non ti riconosce la scheda
<Delfino1983> prova a vedere se ci sono drivere aggiuntivi
<Sass> infatti no
<Delfino1983> per la tua scheda
<Sass> ok faccio in un secondo...
<cri> ciao
<Delfino1983> Sass allora
<Sass> no
<Delfino1983> no cosa?
<Sass> e sta aggiornando in automatico ora
<Delfino1983> aggiornamenti di sistema!?
<Sass> si
<Delfino1983> aspettami mo rientro devo riavviare anche io sto aggiornando
<Delfino1983> Sass
<Sass> delfini1983 dimmi
<Delfino1983> risolto!?
<Sass> non richiede reboot il mio
<Sass> no
<Sass> ti ricordi il codice per azzionare up e down il tasto wifi da terminale?
<Delfino1983> sass scrivi questo eppoi dammi il risultato sudo lshw -c network
<DD3my> Delfino1983, che c'è
<Sass> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5970618/
<Delfino1983> Sass ma che scheda wifi hai!?
<Delfino1983> DD3my salutavo
<Sass> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5970624/
<Sass> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5970629/
<Delfino1983> Sass scrivi sti due comandi:  sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Delfino1983> poi questo sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<Delfino1983> poi riavvia
<Delfino1983> il pc
<Sass> ok ti aggiorno
<Delfino1983> Sass grazie
<Delfino1983> io intanto mi doccio
<Delfino1983> :D
<Sass> lol
<Sass> ^^
<Delfino1983> Sass che succede
<Sass> lolo per la doccia ahaha
<Sass> riavvio
<Delfino1983> mi doccio dopo
<Delfino1983> mo ti risolvo sto wifi
<Delfino1983> dai riavvia
<Delfino1983> a tra poco
<Sass_> Non e' risolto Delfino1983
<Delfino1983> Sass
<Sass_> a comando sudo ifconfig wlan0 up dice wlan0: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device corrisponde
<cri> ciao
<fabiogorgo_> qualcuno puo spiegarmi come connettermi con una chiavetta internet usb visto che quando la metto non me la vede?
<fabiogorgo_> ho ubuntu 13.04
<cri> lsusb
<fabiogorgo_> l'ho fatto ma no succede niente
<Delfino1983> Sass ma mica e danneggiata!?
<fabiogorgo_> no
<cri> Delfino1983, che versione di ubuntu hai
<fabiogorgo_> ora sono su un altro pc connesso con la stessa chiavetta
<Sass_> non credo, dato che anche l'altro ha lo stesso problema nello stesso momento.
<fabiogorgo_> 13.04
<Delfino1983> 12.04 LTS
<fabiogorgo_> ??'
<Sass_> quando ho acceso questo laptop e ho visto che non funzionava, ho acceso pure l'altro e ha lo stesso problema
<Sass_> il pc che e' LAN perfetto
<fabiogorgo_> cri ci sei?
<jester-> fabiogorgo_: marca modello della scheda?
<Delfino1983> Sass prova a cambiare versione
<Delfino1983> che hai installato come OS!?
<fabiogorgo_> di che scheda?
<fabiogorgo_> il computer è un asus i5
<jester-> fabiogorgo_: non è  problema di wifi by usb?
<Sass_> qui lubuntu 12.04
<Sass_> e l'altro ubuntu 12.04
<Sass_> sono perfetti
<Delfino1983> prova a mettere ubuntu 13.04
<Sass_> ma nn capisco che cosa possa essere successo
<jester-> Sass_: che problama hai
<Sass_> dici di aggiornare
<Delfino1983> Sass è una mia idea
<fabiogorgo_> non credo che usi il wifi quando usi la chiavetta usb, sbaglio?
<Delfino1983> jester- non gli vede la scheda wifi
<Sass_> Ciao Jester e' sparito improvvisamente il wifi e va solo lan
<Sass_> si si grazie mille Delfino1983
<Sass_> apprezaatissima
<Sass_> ;)
<Delfino1983> Sass ma fa che fa conflitto wifi e lan
<jester-> Sass_: wifi integrata?
<Sass_> si
<Sass_> e' un laptop e pure l'altro
<jester-> Sass_: sudo rfkill list cosa vede
<Delfino1983> jester vede solo la scheda ethernet
<jester-> mi sa che hai disabilitato da tasto
<Sass_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5970678/
<fabiogorgo_> jester sai come aiutarmi?
<jester-> Sass_: lspci | grep -i network
<Sass_> sudo ifconfig wlan0 gia provato
<jester-> fabiogorgo_:  chivetta usb da provider ?
<fabiogorgo_> jester la chiavetta usb internet, la metto ma il pc non la vede e quindi non scarica il programma autoinstallante per connettermi
<Sass_> Jester lspci | grep -i network non succede nulla
<fabiogorgo_> chiavetta internet tim
<jester-> fabiogorgo_: non è linux digeribile, connettendola la mota come una usb dati?
<fabiogorgo_> non la vede proprio
<jester-> Sass_: fa vedere il solo lspci
<fabiogorgo_> jester neppure come chiavetta di stoccaggio dati
<jester-> fabiogorgo_: con lsusb la vede?
<Sass_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5970685/
<fabiogorgo_> non mi sembra, ho provato a dare il comando acon la chiavetta inserita ma non è successo nulla
<fabiogorgo_> il problema è che per riprovare devo disconnettermi da sto pc e metterla nell'altro
<fabiogorgo_> quello con ubuntu
<Delfino1983> Sass ancora nulla!?
<fabiogorgo_> jester, strano che no la veda proprio no?
<jester-> fabiogorgo_: Sass_ è come se non ci fosse
<Sass_> ma ho postato lspci per Jester. attendo aggiornamenti
<jester-> Sass_: è come se non i fosse
<Delfino1983> Sass prova fare sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Sass_: hai ancora winz?
<Sass_> Jester, capisco...
<Sass_> no. nessuna partizione
<Sass_> solo Linux
<jester-> Sass_: intendo se hai ancora windows
<Sass_> Jester no, ho solo questo OS
<Delfino1983> Sass anche non installato possiedi un cd di windows!
<Delfino1983> !?
<Sass_> no Delfino1983
<Sass_> non ne credo di averlo
<Sass_> ups
<jester-> Sass_: 2 casi: scheda wifi morta o os a bottane, prova con la live della 13.04
<Sass_> ok
<jester-> fabiogorgo_: anche tu prova con la live 13.04
<Delfino1983> Sass_ reinstalla tutto e buonanotte
<Delfino1983> ci metti 10 minuti
<Sass_> se faccio aggiornamento al 13?
<Delfino1983> prova
<Sass_> invece che live?
<Sass_> non ho al momento una usb
<jester-> Sass_: hai dei ppa? oppure ubuntu da majorana?
<jester-> Sass_: DVD
<Sass_> nemmeno jester.. e onestamente non so risponderti se ho un ppa o meno
<Delfino1983> vai su www.ubuntu-it.org
<Sass_> scusate ma le mie conoscenze sono limitate
<jester-> Sass_: per un test, non avendo winzoz, devi provare da livecd
<Delfino1983> Sass scaricati la live di ubuntu e vedi
<Sass_> Jester ho una domanda
<fabiogorgo> jester ci sei?
<Delfino1983_0u7> Sass dicci
<Sass_> a pensavo eri uscito Delfino
<Sass_> il secondo laptop?
<Delfino1983_0u7> eh che ha fatto
<jester-> fabiogorgo: oure tu dovresti provare con il cdlive
<Sass_> stesso problema
<Delfino1983_0u7> sempre con il live prova
<jester-> Sass_: per quello usppongo che hai los a bottane
<jester-> l'os
<Delfino1983_0u7> eppoi se e un problema di OS si reinstalla
<fabiogorgo> che significa?
<Sass_> anche l'altro?
<Delfino1983_0u7> sisi
<fabiogorgo> jester che cos'èil cd live?
<Sass_> nello stesso giorno .. tutt'eddue a bottane?
<Sass_> maaaaaa
<Delfino1983_0u7> Sass provare nn nuoce
<jester-> fabiogorgo: siginifica far partire cd o usb di installazione e provare ubuntu senza installare
<Sass_> si potrebbe
<Delfino1983_0u7> cn il live nn succede nulla xche nn si installa nulla
<fabiogorgo> ubuntu è gia installato
<fabiogorgo> jester
<Sass_> esco e mi riconnetto con l'altro
<jester-> Sass_: secondo me hai esso ppa da copia incolla guide del casso e aggiornando ti ha fottuto qualcosa
<Sass_> ripeto la procedura
<fabiogorgo> ubuntu 13 è gia installato
<Delfino1983_0u7> Sass_ si poi aggiornami o aggiornaci
<jester-> fabiogorgo: se installata ma non funzioanate a dovere
<Sass_> ok
<jester-> vedi tu se fare un test da live o stare li a disquisire
<cri> jester stranamente non ho file di lingua
<cri> su kde per la traduzione sai come risolvere
<jester-> cri: indove
<jester-> cri: installi la lingua cone negli altri de
<fabiogorgo> jester sono d'accordo ma non ho il cd con me e non saprei come fare questo test, scusa se faccio perder tempo
<jester-> fabiogorgo: logico che ti serve cd o usb
<fabiogorgo> jester poi per tutto il resto il sistema va da dio
<fabiogorgo> in questo caso
<fabiogorgo> ci pensero piu avanti quando lo avro recuperato
<fabiogorgo> grazie
<cri> jester-, se va suy contry
<cri> no system country
<Sass> codice lspci su questo laptop http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5970755/
<cri> You have the language with code 'en_US' in your list of languages to use for translation but the localization files for it could not be found. The language has been removed from your configuration. If you want to add it again please install the localization files for it and add the language again.
<Sass> iwconfig http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5970757/
<jester-> cri: hai installato kubuntu-desktop o altro
<Sass> stesso problema... è un mese che l'ho installato è andato benissimo sia questo che l'altro...
<jester-> Sass: questo funza
<cri> kubuntu desktop
<Sass> sono Lan
<jester-> è una broadcome e te sei giocato il firmware se non va
<Sass> provo driver aggiuntiviù
<jester-> Sass: vai in driver aggiuntivi e se + abilitato STA disattivalo
<Sass> driver broadcom ATA senza fili?
<Sass> STA*
<jester-> Sass: disattiv
<jester-> a
<jester-> Sass: fai questa procedura http://paste.ubuntu.com/5970765/
<Sass> una volta disattivato?
<jester-> Sass: fai questa procedura http://paste.ubuntu.com/5970765/
<Sass> non chiedevo...
<Sass> prima la procedura o
<Sass> disattivo?
<jester-> prima disattivi
<Sass> ok...
<Sass> il primo comando da errore continuo lo stesso con la seconda stringa?
<Sass> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5970771/
<Sass> Jester non funge
<jester-> ds
<jester-> mmmm pare che il server broad sia down
<Sass> jester non ci crederai
<Sass> ma ho riattivato TSA
<Sass> STA
<Sass> e si à connesso wifi
<Sass> questo laptop
<jester-> la tua scheda va col b43
<Sass> provo a togliere lan
<Sass> funge
<Sass> sai come posso trovare driver aggiuntivi su lubuntu?ù
<jester-> Sass: per cosa
<jester-> e che centra lan
<jester-> l lan non ha niente a che vedere con internet
<Sass> questo Laptop lo avevo connesso Lan perchè non funzionava, ho attivato il brad. STA da driver aggiuntivi prima disattivato e si è riconnesso
<Sass> cavo di rete LAN
<Sass> eth
<jester-> che centra la lan con internet?
<Sass> aaa ok
<jester-> lan la paciocca samba
<Sass> lol
<jester-> il rutter fa solo da switch di rete
<Sass> era CON IL CAVO
<Sass> ORA NO
<Sass> :D
<Sass> funge
<jester-> è la stessa cosa, ma da cavo devi scollegare internet da cavo
<jester-> se vuoi usare la wifi
<Sass> capito..
<jester-> o automatico usa la eth
<Sass> ora. sai dirmi come posso aprire i driver aggiuntivi su lubuntu? non riesco a trovarlo
<Sass> forse facendo la stessa procedura risolvo il problema
<Sass> tentar non nuoce
<Sass> cosi non vi stresso più per oggi
<Sass> :D
<Sass> trovati
<Sass> ok
<Sass> jester, ho aggiornato il mio laptop e ho riavviato, ora riconosce la broadcom che prima non trovava
<Sass> ora è comparsa la casella abilita rete senza fili
<Sass> ma non riesco a selezionarla
<Sass> provo un reboot
<Sass> jester ho risolto, funge, a alla faccia di chi voleva che reinstallassi tutto.. grazie davvero ragazzi buona serata ciauz :D
<Sass> looooool
<Delfino1983_0u7> Sass
<Delfino1983_0u7> avevo raggione
<Kijio> buonasera a tutti
<mintux_> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi aiuta con uno script per autenticarsi in un captive portal per piacere? sono giorni che ci provo ma con scarso risultato :/
<spartacus_72> sera
<mintux_> c'è qualcuno?
<Cri> no XD
<Kijio> lol
<Cri> cucu c'e nessuno XD
<Kijio> ma' .. e chi sarebbero questi "qualcuno" e "nessuno" .. devono essere personaggi noti ... li leggo spesso su irc ... :P
<Cri> si si
<Cri> entita non meglio conosciute
<Kijio> in effetti ..
<Kijio> ~ $ whatis nessuno
<Kijio> nessuno: nothing appropriate.
<Cri> command error
<spartacus_72> sera
<Kijio> 'notte
<Kijio> bonanotte
<matteo74> sera
<matteo74> ho bisogno di un aiuto con un raid lvm2 e filesystem xfs
<matteo74> il raid funziona, ma non posso aggiungere dischi. mi dice che ha un diisco di cui non riconosce l'uidd
<matteo74> non sono riuscito ne a togliere questo disco inesistente, ne a cambiare l'uidd del disco da aggiungere
<matteo74> qualche anima pia vuole perdere 10 minuti con me per risolvere? grazie in anticipo
<matteo74> non accalcatevi!!! :) :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-11
<cristian_> XD
<vale_> Ho scaricato ubuntu sul mio pc. Ora dovrei copiarlo su chiavetta usb ma non me lo consente. Avrei dovuto scaricarlo direttamente su chiavetta?
<Cri> ?
<Cri> che vuol dire non te lo consente
<vale_> Non è una chat di supporto? sto cercando di mettere ubuntu sul mio pc...
<Cri> -.-
<vale_> Non mi lascia copiare il file
<Cri> che errore ti da
<Cri> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<preload> buon giorno
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<hjubal> buongiorno *
<akis24> giorno hjubal
<hjubal> :)
<cri> giorno
<Kijio> buondi'
<cri> ciao
<Kijio> rieccoci
<cristian_live> lol
<cri> lil
<Kijio> mm
<Kijio> oggi solo monosillabi .. sempre meglio ..
<cri> Kijio, siamo du ubuntu chat XD
<Kijio> e' una vita che non ricapitavo su irc .. vedo che le cose non migliorino ... ci sono sempre i soliti del tipo "posso fare una domanda per domandare" oppure " c'e' - nessuno /qualcuno "
<Kijio> oppure "come faccio a fare quella cosa che si fa quando non va la cosa che non fa?"
<Kijio> ottimo ottimo ...
<Kijio> *non migliorano
<cri> cambianodo i fattori il risultato rimane invariato
<cristian_live> lol
<as_exp> buongiorno a tutti
<Kijio> ciao a te
<as_exp> mi trovo con il disco strapieno senza alcun motivo, quello che CREDO sia successo è che per un po' mi è andato offline il NAS e dato che stavo scaricando torrent i file siano stati scritti in locale
<as_exp> solo che non so come venirne fuori adesso
<as_exp> ho meno di 1 MB libero :(
<as_exp> infatti la cartella .cache sotto /home è quella strapiena
<as_exp> mi sapete consigliare come fare?
<as_exp> anzi cosa fare :)
<Kijio> cancella cache
<Kijio> nel senso .. puliscila ... non capisco il problema
<Kijio> cerca tutti file temporanei ed eliminali ... salvando solo quelli che ti interessano di torrent ..
<cri> !warez
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<cri> XD
<as_exp> Kijio, cancello a mano o c'è un comando apposta?
<as_exp> Kijio, volevo essere sicuro di non fare danni :)
<Kijio> as_exp: usa find e cancella
<Kijio> oppure usa l'utilità di ubuntu per cancellare far pulizia ... non ricordo come si chiama
<cri> sudo apt-get clean
<as_exp> Kijio, cri grazie :)
<Kijio> per levare le installazione farlocche ma per levare i temporanei
<Kijio> as_exp: http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1288&Itemid=191
<cri> attenzione a usare quei programmi che se non li sai impostare fanno solo casino
<cri> XD
<Kijio> difatti io userei attentamente solo find
<Kijio> farei cosi' 1. cercherei di capire quali sono i file temporanei inutili su linux 2. imparerei a capire come funziona find 3. concatenerei i comandi su bash per cancellare tutto in automatico
<iveemciips> ciao ragazzi, piu tardi devo andare da mio padre a installargli la sua nuova EPSON WorkForce WF-2510
<iveemciips> ne avete già sentito parlare? c'è qualche cosa particolare che devo sapere prima?
<cristian_live> iveemciips, ubuntu c'entra qualcosa?
<cristian_live> XD
<Kijio> as_exp: se vuoi ti passo una guida per find
<as_exp> Kijio, si grazie
<cristian_live> magari il man XD
<Kijio> passo il link in publico .. aspe lo ricerco l'ho fatto io ma mica mi ricordo tutto ... sono fatto un po' anziano
<Kijio> http://openskill.info/infobox.php?ID=952
<Kijio> as_exp: leggi e prova ... poi con "pipe" puoi aggiungere la cancellazione
<Kijio> in automatico
<Kijio> ovviamente dagli di sudo ..
<Kijio> ovviamente as_exp usa le "wild-cards" per trovare i file temporanei ... ovviamente prima comprendi quali sono ...
<as_exp> grazie Kijio
<as_exp> ho già visto quali sono, adesso ci smanetto un po'
<as_exp> grazie per l'aiuto
<Kijio> prego, puoi anche fare tutto in automatico .. ma se comprendi per benino cosa ti gira dentro sei piu' consapevole ...
<Kijio> http://www.tomshw.it/forum/linux-e-altri-sistemi-operativi/145957-cancellazione-file-temporanei-ocn-ubuntu.html   qui trovi soluzioni piu' semplici .. comunque san google c'e' sempre ...
<Kijio> as_exp:  o in alternativa # sudo apt-get install bleachbit
<Kijio> a tuo rischio e pericolo ..
<cri> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmWE9UBFwtY
<cri> tux tux
<Delfino1983> ragazzi ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti
<Delfino1983> ho fatto l'aggiornamento dalla versione 12.04 alla 12.10 ma ora mi da problema con gli aggiornamenti
<Delfino1983> mi compare questo messaggio  quando faccio avanzamento parziale: "The software on this computer is up to date.
<Delfino1983> There are no upgrades available for your system. The upgrade will now be canceled"
<cri> Delfino1983, siamo alla 13.4
<cri> ufficiale
<Delfino1983> lo so
<Delfino1983> infatti sto aggiornando
<Delfino1983> ma nn mi fa andare avanti
<cri> Delfino1983, fai prima a scaricarti la iso e ad installarla
<Delfino1983> cri no ho installato tutti i programmi
<cri> e che ci vuole ad installare
<Delfino1983> non mi si crea
<cri> cosi ci metti na vita con il rischio di avere errori e problemi vari
<pa> domanda: un modo semplice per spiegare a network manager di ignorare wlan0?
<pa> me la continua a listare, con nmcli dev list
<enzotib> pa, mettila in ifconfig
<enzotib> uhm, no
<enzotib> in interfaces
<pa> si c'e', infatti non mi compare in nmcli con list
<pa> ma vorrei proprio fargli ignorare il device
<pa> magari non si puo..
<aktarus72> ciao
<aktarus72> vorrei chiedervi un consiglio
<aktarus72> RiCiao
<Guest56336> ciao sono nuovo di ubuntu è ho un grosso problema con il mio N900... prima di iniziare una discussione sul forum ho pensato di chiedere qui se sapete indirizzarmi su come farlo correttamente
<cqio> cioa
<cqio> ciao
<Guest56336> ciao
<cqio> volevo sapere se possibile come entrare a far parte di aiuto sviluppo per ubuntu?
<cqio> grazie
<Guest56336> credo che al momento in chat ci siamo solo io e te
<cqio> e tu non lo sai?
<Guest56336> no... sono qui in cerca di aiuto :p
<cqio> tu utilizzi ubuntu da quanto tempo?
<Guest56336> non so nenache come aprire correttamente una discussione sul rforum nella sezione giusta! l'ho usato più volte nel corso degli anni ma sempre come uno di tre anni u_u non sono bravo con terminali e roba simile
<Guest56336> Volevo sapere se esiste una guida per principianti terra terra per flashare l'N900 visto che da ieri non vuole più accendersi
<cqio> si su youtube!
<matteo74> salve a tutti
<matteo74> ho un problema con un raid lvm2
<cqio> dimmi!
<matteo74> grazie in anticipo
<matteo74> ho un raid con 8 dischi fisici
<matteo74> formattato in xfs e funzionante
<matteo74> vorrei aggiungere un altro disco
<matteo74> non me lo fa aggiungere sche dice che ha un disco con uidd sconosciuto
<matteo74> non riesco ne a rimuovere questo disco fantasma, ne a cambiare l'uidd del disco fisico da aggiungere per fregarlo
<Guest56336> su youtube trovo solo guide in inglese
<matteo74> non capisco xche vede questo disco... ma so che lo potrei rimuovere, per poi aggiungere quello vero ed estendere il raid
<matteo74> posso postare "pvscan" ?
<cqio> probabilmente perchè all'interno del pc esiste una partizione bloccata!
<matteo74> non credo. questo disco fisico l'ho aggiunto da zero. avevo provato ad aggiungerlo al raid ma si e' bloccato
<matteo74> cmq dimmi, come faccio a verificare questa cosa per provare a risolvere?
<pa> Guest56336, hai ubuntu sull'n900?
<cqio> devi entrare come amministratore del sistema!
<matteo74> si si sono gia' dentro
<Marco5684> salve a tutti
<Marco5684> Vorrei chiedervi un parere
<matteo74> cqio: c6?
<Guest56336> No sull'N900 dovrei avere maemo
<Guest56336> ieri l'ho collegato al pc con modalità memoria di massa... si è spento e ora non riesco più a farlo partire
<Marco5684> io avrei un pc un pò datato con le seguenti caratteristiche : processore amd athlon 2200+1.83 ghz
<Marco5684> 1.50 ram
<Guest56336> (scusa il ritardo nel risp, stavo cercando una guida sul forum)
<Patrick_D> Ciao a tutti, scrivo per provare a risolvere un problema con ubuntu netbook remix (appena installato) su un netbook asus eeepc x101ch.. Ho cercato molto prima di scrivere qui ma senza successo.. In sostanza, non mi riconosceva nè la lan, nè tantomeno il wifi. Ora ho provato ad installare la kernel 2.6.35-020635rc1-generic_2.6.35- e almeno la lan funziona. Sto provando ad aggiornare ma in questo momento neanche internet sembra f
<Patrick_D> ps. sono un neofita (detto anche pippa)
<Marco5684> secondo voi, potrei optare per l'installazione di ubuntu?
<Patrick_D> versione 10.04
<Marco5684> le successive girano lente?
<Patrick_D> ciao Marco, se ti riferisci al mio msg scusa, stavo integrando la mia richiesta.. :)
<cqio> ciao
<Marco5684> Ah ok =)
<pa> Guest56336, quindi non riesci a riaccenderlo?
<pa> magari e' scarico?
<Guest56336> no non è scarico
<Guest56336> mi si apre la schermata di U-boot ma il kernel non parte
<Guest56336> e lo schermo resta nero e poi si spegne
<Guest56336> quando provo più volte mi fa accedere al boot menu
<Guest56336> dove posso scegliere fra 5 opzioni... nessuna delle quali fa partire il telefono
<Guest56336> credo di doverlo "flashare" ma non so come
<Guest56336> che ne pensi? inizio una discussione sul forum??? qual'è la sezione giusta?
<pa> ah
<pa> si, direi che riflashare dovrebbe risolverti il problema
<pa> forse anche un reset
<pa> ti consiglio di chiedere in talk.maemo.org, sezione n900 o freemantle
<Guest56336> sanno indirizzarmi anche su come scaricare il giusto programma per la mia versione di ubuntu?
<pa> che intendi per ubuntu? a te serve maemo
<Guest56336> si ma sul computer ho solo ubuntu quindi devo scaricare il programma sul computer pre flashare il cellulare nno?
<Guest56336> comunque talk.maemo.org ha anche una chat italiana?
<Guest56336> le guide che ho trovato sono tutte un pò vecchioccie e con link inutilizzabili, quindi pensavo di creare una nuova discussione sul forum
<Guest56336> talk.maemo.org sembra tutto in inglese... con la mia ignoranza in termini di comando da terminale non credo mi convenga affidarmi alle mie scarne conoscenze di inglese
<Stek_Turku> ciao a tutti
<Stek_Turku> qualcuno ha problemi con i file jnlp? della serie utilizzando il comando javaews su un file jnlp in locale?
<Guest47386> sono sempre quello del n900.... mi è caduta la connessione
<Guest47386> pa per caso mi avevi risposto dopo la mia sfilza di messaggi?
<pa> ah no
<pa> comunque, si penso tu possa riflashare tranquillamente da ubuntu
<pa> pero il forum è solo in inglese
<pa> comunque qualcuno che sa come fare lo trovi sicuramente
<pa> in alternativa puoi provare qui su irc, #n900 principalmente, ma magari puoi anche trovare qualcuno che sappia come fare su #mer, #harmattan o #n9
<pa> ops
<pa> era uscito
<pa> ah no
<Guest47386> nono sono qui!
<Guest47386> quindi c'è una sezione irc dedicata all'n900? oke provo a trovarla... grazie mille!
<Guest47386> avrei anche un'altro problema riguardante ubuntu... la connessione  cade ogni due per tre.... credo sia dovuto alla pennetta usb che uso per connettermi: è la wirless-n usb adapter
<Guest47386> come si accede a #n900
<pa> con un client irc
<pa> :)
<pa> comando: /j  #n900
<Guest47386> ah oke... tipo ora sto installando Xchart x devo fare il tutto da li.... c'è anche una chat per risolvere il problema relativo alla connessione
<Guest47386> ?
<akis24> ciao
<pa> scusate, /etc/crontab puo essere un symlink?
<jester-> pa cioè?
<pa> cioe cron funziona se /etc/crontab è un symlink e non un hard link o un file normale?
<pa> purtroppo non so come fare per vedere che cosa cron carichi quando parte
<Guest41118> salve
<Guest41118> salve
<spartanx> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere questo
<spartanx> si come io possiedo una tavoletta grafica Kraun
<spartanx> e non mi parte su ubuntu
<spartanx> come la posso installare
<spartanx> ?
<spartanx> kraun tablet a6 della zippy Tehconology corp
<spartanx> se qualcuno mi può rispondere grazie
<spartanx> ciaoaizram
<spartanx> ciao aziram
<jester-> dod: è il 3d cloud che rallenta in linux
<jester-> scende a 4  5 e si incarta
<jester-> senza tira a 30
<morenoponzo96> Salve!
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-04
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<mezzacapa> ragazzi c'è un comando da terminale che mi permette di visualizzare tutti i codec audio installati??? grazie
<akis24> mezzacapa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<wall> ciao a tutti
<wall> ho un problema con l'installazione di draftsight
<ExPBoy> !info draftsight
<ubot-it> Package draftsight does not exist in trusty
<ExPBoy> che roba è?
<wall> e' un cad 2d
<ExPBoy> eh ma non è nei repo
<ExPBoy> !draftsight
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'draftsight'
<ExPBoy> non lo vedo
<wall> il punto e' che mi dice di essere gia installato....ma nn lo trovo...
<ExPBoy> wall: non diamo supporto a pacchetti che non sono nei repo
<akis24> wall:  come lo hai installato ?
<akis24> wall:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/DraftSight
<ExPBoy> prova con locate o con find
<wall> ho provato con locate o find ma .....non lo trovo..(premetto che sono nabbo con il pc)
<akis24> wall:  se hai seguito la guida ufficiale dovrebbe essere in  " Il programma sarà accessibile dal menù Applicazioni → Grafica → DraftSight. "
<wall> no nn ci sta'..
<wall> come posso disintallare qualcosa che nn trovo?
<akis24> wall: prova a lanciarlo da terminale  vedi che fa'
<ExPBoy> si ma come l'hai installato?
<ExPBoy> con il .deb?
<akis24> mmm qualche guida farlocca immagino
<ExPBoy> eh
<wall> si mesi fa ho usato il deb
<ExPBoy> immagini ma iddu non risponde
<wall> il punto e' che nn so perche e' sparito..
<ExPBoy> mesi fa
<akis24> wall: versione di ubuntu ? versione di drafsight ?
<wall> nn trovo il ..paste.. per mandare la schermata
<akis24> t*
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<wall> http://postimg.org/image/50siv5qwb/
<wall> spero sia giusto...
<wall> http://postimg.org/image/6tbrdghlv/ mentre questa e dalla pagina wiki ufficiale...(che dice di nn trovare nulla...)
<cristian_c> wall, uname -a
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<wall> Linux wall-Aspire-6930G 3.13.0-32-lowlatency #57-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 15 04:08:59 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ExPBoy> ?
<wall> mi raccomando nn considerate l'icona di internet explorer..... :)
<cristian_c> wall, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> wall, ma quale *buntu hai installato?
<wall> ubuntu studio ultima versione
<wall> praticamente pensavo di avere gia draftsight installato qualche mese fa
<wall> non trovando nulla ho provato a re-installarla...
<cristian_c> wall, ma come l'avevi installato?
<cristian_c> wall, e sopratutto cosa intendi con mesi fa?
<cristian_c> :P
<wall> scusate ma nn so darvi il mese e il giorno esatti.....stavo cercando un cad e ho installato questo insieme ad altri...
<wall> comunque avevo usato il deb del sito .....il programma funzionava...
<cristian_c> wall, ma in questa primavera?
<cristian_c> o prima?
<wall> poi nn l'ho piu' neanche guardato fino a questa mattina....e' non l'ho trovato...
<wall> diciamo di si.....forse alche in inverno...
<ExPBoy> uhm avrai fatto tu qualcosa o qualche aggiornamento
<ExPBoy> mica spariscono da sole le cose
<wall> se riuscissi procederei alla disinstallazione ...ma nn so come fare...
<cristian_c> wall, ok, ora è chiaro
<cristian_c> <wall> ubuntu studio ultima versione
<cristian_c> wall, l'ultima versioen è successiva
<cristian_c> wall, hai fatto un avanzamento?
<wall> si
<cristian_c> eh
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> cvs
<wall> Expboy...posso benissimo aver combinato qualche casino io......(sempre nabbo sono   :)   )
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, ?
<wall> ExPBoy si  :)
<cristian_c> wall, ma quando l'hai installato, fungeva?
<wall> sisi funzionava bene...
<wall> tanto che l'ho accantonato col pensiero di impararlo bene in un secondo momento.-..
<cristian_c> wall, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> wall, sono cambiate varie cose
<cristian_c> wall, ma come l'avevi installato all'epoca?
<ExPBoy> lol
<wall> con il deb del sito
<cristian_c> wall, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> wall, intendo i passi seguiti
<cristian_c> wall, hai fatto soltanto doppio clic sul deb?
<wall> ok fatto
<wall> il file scaricato ho aperto il software center e si e' installato da li
<cristian_c> wall, e non avevi fatto nient'altro
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> wall, intanto posta il risultato su pastebin
<wall> nn trovo pastebin.....
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wall> a ok trovato
<ExPBoy> wall accidenti non trovi niente 0oggi :)
<wall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7950120/
<wall> hahaha si e' vero......
<Giatty> Buongiorno a tutti, come posso creare l'effetto scomparsa stile mac (genio) in ubuntu 14.04
<wall> che nabbo sono......
<cristian_c> wall, hai aggiunto dei ppa
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> wall, e non avevi fatto nient'altro
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Giatty, spiegati meglio con un esempio
<wall> non mi ricordo nemmeno di averli aggiunti.....per il resto nn credo di aver fatto altro....
<cristian_c> wall, ne hai uno di saucy
<cristian_c> wall, poi se non funzionano le cose, non ti stupire
<cristian_c> wall, e riguardo l'altra domanda?
<wall> cristian_c non mi lamento  :)  so di essere una calamita'   :)
<wall> no nn dovrei aver combinato nulla di strano...
<Giatty> ridurre una finestra e non chiuderla ha un effetto dissolvenza, vorrei invece che fosse come quella di mac
<cristian_c> wall, quindi avevi installato solo il .deb e basta?
<wall> si
<cristian_c> Giatty, con ridurre intendo la minimizzazione sul launcher o sulla barra?
<cristian_c> *intendi
<Giatty> esatto
<cristian_c> wall, beh, allora non hai seguito le istruzioni
<wall> quando mi capitano questa cose di solito formatto e reinstallo...
<cristian_c> wall, contenute nel wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> wall, che già ti aveva segnalato akis24
<cristian_c> wall, ubuntu non è windows
<cristian_c> wall, non si formatta per ogni problema
<cristian_c> wall, anzi, dovresti evitare di aggiungere ppa
<cristian_c> Giatty, e cosa succede invece sul mac?
<cristian_c> *mac os
<wall> si hai ragione ..ma nn ne so abbastanza per risolvermi i problemi da solo...
<cristian_c> wall, infatti ti dico di installare le applicazioni dal software center
<wall> quale problema da questo repository?
<cristian_c> wall, o al massimo di scaricare i deb a mano, senza ppa
<Giatty> la finestra quando viene minimizzata ha un effetto che a me piace e vorrei riprodurla
<cristian_c> wall, i ppa danno problemi di instabilità
<cristian_c> !ppa | wall
<ubot-it> wall: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> wall, leggi qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/DraftSight
<cristian_c> Giatty, spiegaci l'effetto, altrimenti non capiamo
<Giatty> è come se scivolasse, come risucchiata nella dok bar
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> perfetto (effetto genio della lampada)
<Giatty> esatto
<cristian_c> Giatty, usi unity, giusto?
<wall> ma scusa il deb e' stato scaricato da li
<Giatty> ho scaricato ubuntu ieri
<Giatty> e sono un nabbione
<Giatty> quindi non so se uso unity
<cristian_c> wall, ma hai letto le istruzioni?
<cristian_c> pare di no
<cristian_c> Giatty, lol
<cristian_c> Giatty, dovresti documentarti
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Giatty, apri un terminale
<wall> intendi queste?  Installazione su Ubuntu 64 bit Installare i pacchetti libdirectfb-extra e libxcb-render-util0 Lanciare un terminale e digitare: sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture DraftSight.deb
<cristian_c> Giatty, e digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> wall, esatto
<cristian_c> wall, se hai visto prima il risultato di uname -a, dice chiarament che hai installato ubuntu a 64 bit
<cristian_c> comunque, un kernel a 64 bit
<wall> si ma ho gia fatto quello che mi diceva di fare.....ora riprovo e posto il risultato...
<Giatty> purtroppo adesso non sono su ubuntu, sono in ufficio in un attimo di pausa
<cristian_c> wall, avevi detto di aver installato soltanto il deb e nient'altro
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Giatty, se usi unity, dovresti provare a guardare nel gestore delle configurazioni di compiz
<cristian_c> !info ccsm
<ubot-it> Package ccsm does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubot-it> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.11+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 560 kB, installed size 4498 kB
<wall> cristian..............io ho detto che tempo fa ho usato un deb per installare un programma
<wall> ho anche aggiunto di nn ricordre bene
<Giatty> ok ccsm l'ho istallato ieri sera
<cristian_c> wall, ti sono state fatte domande a cui hai risposto
<cristian_c> wall, ma non hai detto di aver seguito la guida wiki per installare draftsight
<cristian_c> wall, poi ci si è messo pure l'avanzamento e l'aggiunta di ppa
<cristian_c> Giatty, eh, quando puoi, controlla se hai unity
<cristian_c> ed eventualmente anche compiz
<cristian_c> Giatty, in compiz ci sono vari effetti
<Giatty> si stasera ci darò un'occhiata
<Giatty> vi chiedo è possibile riportare ubuntu alla condizione come appena installato??
<Giatty> smaneggiando da nabbo avrò sicuramento scaricato roba inutile
<cristian_c> Giatty, scaricato da dove
<cristian_c> ?
<wall> cristian ....ho chiesto aiuto al canal irc perche' nn riesco ad installare un programma....ho detto di nn capire perche nn trovo piu' il programma precedente ho detto di aver solo installato il deb la prima volta ,ho detto anche di nn ricordare bene neanche quando questo e' stato fatto.............e' ho detto che QUESTA MATTINA h0 seguito anche la guida del wiki ufficiale che mi e' stata proposta.......non di averla fatta all'epoca..
<cristian_c> wall, beh, ti ho elencato possibili e probabili cause
<Giatty> driver nvidia, ho scaricato prime, bumblee, ma non sono capace di far vedere ad ubuntu la mia seconda scheda video 540m optimus
<cristian_c> wall, controlla in /usr/bin/
<cristian_c> Giatty, come l'hai scaricato?
<Giatty> stasera avrò bisogno di qualcuno che mi guidi passo passo
<Giatty> da terminale
<wall> dovrei trovare un eseguibile di draftsight?
<cristian_c> Giatty, hai già domandato sul forum=
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> Giatty, ok 'da terminale', ma cos'hai fatto esattamente?
<cristian_c> wall, probabilmente, sì, quello vecchio
<Giatty> e poi anche da aggiornamenti proprietari
<cristian_c> Giatty, non stai dando informazioni chiarissime
<cristian_c> è difficile aiutarti se non si sa cos'hai fatto
<Giatty> è per quello che vorrei resettare tutto e ricominciare con una guida
<cristian_c> Giatty, la guida te l'avevo pure linkata, ma anche in quel caso non hai fornito informazioni
<Giatty> coem si fa un ripristino di configurazione di sistema?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<wall> come dovrebbe chiamarsi...draftsight nn c'e'...
<cristian_c> wall, fai una ricerca, allora
<cristian_c> con locate
<Giatty> conosco driftsght è un programma cad
<cristian_c> wall, digita: sudo updatedb && locate draftsight
<Giatty> scusa draft
<wall> wall@wall-Aspire-6930G:~$ locate draftsight /home/wall/.cache/software-center/rnrclient/reviews.ubuntu.com,reviews,api,1.0,reviews,filter,it,any,any,any,draftsight,page,1,helpful,,a1257b5111d8209906a1c33225966d14
<cristian_c> wall, mi sembra che sei stato troppo veloce
<wall> wall@wall-Aspire-6930G:~$ sudo updatedb && locate draftsight [sudo] password for wall:  /home/wall/.cache/software-center/rnrclient/reviews.ubuntu.com,reviews,api,1.0,reviews,filter,it,any,any,any,draftsight,page,1,helpful,,a1257b5111d8209906a1c33225966d14
<cristian_c> wall, solo questo?
<wall> si
<cristian_c> wall, pare che draftsight vecchio non risieda nel tuo sistemas
<cristian_c> *sistema
<cristian_c> ti sarai confuso o avrai fatto qualcosa (non escludo sia stato l'avanzamento)
<wall> wall@wall-Aspire-6930G:~$ sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture DraftSight.deb  dpkg: errore nell'elaborare l'archivio DraftSight.deb (--install):  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  DraftSight.deb
<wall> questo e il risultato dalla guida di prima
<cristian_c> wall, guardo un attimo a quando risale quella guida wiki
<cristian_c> 2011, perfetto
<cristian_c> l'ultima modifica è del 2011
<wall> scusa ma dove l'hai visto?
<cristian_c> wall, allora, il problema di draftsight è questo:
<cristian_c> wall, sulla pagina wiki
<cristian_c> wall, dunque: draftsight è distribuito solo in versione 32 bit
<wall> si ok ci sono anch'io ma nn vedo a che data risale
<cristian_c> wall,  e per installare sui 64 bit occorre forzare l'installazione
<cristian_c> wall, il punto è che si usava una volta le ia32-libs, librerie per la compatilbilità delle applicazioni 32 bit sui 64 bit
<cristian_c> wall, ma da qualche release a questa parte, sono state rimosse
<cristian_c> dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<wall> e per quello che nn trovo il programma allora?
<cristian_c> wall, e ora si utilizza un altro sistema, ma ovviamente drafsight non lo sa, perché è impostato con il vecchio metodo delle ia32-libs
<cristian_c> wall, no, quello te l'ho già spiegato
<cristian_c> non c'entra
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> wall, pare che draftsight vecchio non risieda nel tuo sistemas
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> *sistema
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ti sarai confuso o avrai fatto qualcosa (non escludo sia stato l'avanzamento)
<cristian_c> wall, quindi , la soluzione è usare è utilizzare le ia32-libs, che non sono presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<wall> in passato in effetti l'aggiornamento mi ha gia' dato problemi...tanto che per eseguire l'avanzamento solitamente (nn questa volta) istalla da cd
<cristian_c> wall, ma a questo punto ti invito a spostarti nel canale -chat visto che qui saremmo offtopic
<wall> ok come ci si sposta nel canale -chat?
<akis24> scrivi /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> wall, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> :)
<wall> grazie vado...
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Stefacus> Salve! Ho un problema su un notebook Acer Aspire One di mia sorella. Volevo installare ubuntu 14.04 ma Lubuntu versione 12.08 quando digito il comando per cambiare ambiente grafico mi dice che non riesce a trovare i pacchetti. Spero che potete aiutarmi Grazie!
<glpiana> Stefacus, a che comando ti riferisci?
<Stefacus> Questo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> Stefacus, anzitutto se hai lubutnu 12.04 (credo tu intenda 12.04 e non 12.08) con quel comando installi i pacchetti dell'ambiente grafico di ubuntu, ma sempre versione 12.04
<Stefacus> ah si 12.04 perdonami. Mmm... capisco ma allora come posso fare?
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | Stefacus
<ubot-it> Stefacus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<Stefacus> mmm vedo un attimo
<Stefacus> penso stia andando ho usato il metodo "Avanzamento via rete per sistemi server Ubuntu"
<Stefacus> Adesso dobbiamo attendere 40 minuti che scarica e installa i pacchetti...
<Tony_B> bella raga
<Tony_B> salute jester-
<Tony_B> faccio un caffettino e vi aggiorno se siete così gentili.. sta andando quasi tutti ho solo un paio di errori su due macchine diverse..
<Tony_B> domanda... quando vedo System program problem deteceted con relativi tasti annulla e report problem.. come faccio a capire che errore è ? c'è una console ?
<Tony_B> ho tre finestrelle piccole e una un pò più grande
<akis24> ciao
<krabador> Tony_B, che problema c'è?
<A_Paternoster> Buon pomeriggio a tutti :) Da poco è uscito il nuovo Kernel 3.16 e volevo provare ad installarlo (come ho fatto con i precedenti 3.15.7 e 3.15.8).... ma mi è venuto un dubbio. Ho visto che sui kernel supportati da Ubuntu c'è il tipo gneric (che è quello che uso solitamente) ma c'è anche il tipo lowlatency.
<A_Paternoster> Ecco il mio dubbio è qua... che differenza c'è ? E' meglio l'uno o l'altro (io sono uno che lavora molto sul pc : programma, smanetta.... mi piace una cosa reattiva)...
<A_Paternoster> ?
<jester-> A_Paternoster: meglio usare solo kernel uffuciale da repo, che poi non è che un kernel con un paio di numeri in piu cambino qualcosa
<jester-> A_Paternoster: tieniti quello di serie che si aggiorna automatico
<A_Paternoster> In che senso da repo ? quelli installati e aggiornati di default ?  Io di solito scarico questi : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ (non le rc)...
<jester-> A_Paternoster: e per quale motivo?
<A_Paternoster> jester-: voglio avere un sistema aggiornato all'ultimo kernel perchè penso sia migliore... Sul blog lffl vedendo le modifiche sembra cosi...
<ExPBoy> non sempre l'ultimo è il migliore
<jester-> se non hai problemi di periferiche recenti riconosciute serve a un tubo
<jester-> e comunque per poicy si scinsiglia uso di accrocchi non da repo della della distro e tantomeno si assiste per i relativi problemi
<jester-> policy
<A_Paternoster> jester-: quindi consigli di tornare al vecchio ?
<A_Paternoster> ma la differenza tra low latency e generic qual'è ?
<jester-> A_Paternoster: se tutto funza anche no, ma è inutile aggiornare kernel cosi a capocchia
<jester-> che low latency come dice la parola è piu reattivo ma anche instabile
<A_Paternoster> jester-: ok...
<rozzilla> Ciao a tutti. Dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu alla 12.04 mi ritrovo impossibilitato ad utilizzare Firefox e Ubuntu Software Center. Inoltre non funziona diverse shortcut che prima funzionavano, come fn - f5 per regolare la luminosità, oppure i tastini del volume.
<rozzilla> A cosa potrebbero essere dovuti tutti questi problemi?
<krabador> hai aggiornato alla 12.04 da cosa?
<rozzilla> la 11.10 credo, ora non ricordo esattamente krabador
<krabador> rozzilla, fatti un favore, fa un backup, e reinstalla, se proprio la vuoi, la 12.04
<krabador> altrimenti , passa alla 14.04
<rozzilla> krabador: comunque sia ho problemi con quasi ogni programma
<rozzilla> thunderbird crasha, gimp pure... un disastro...
<krabador> rozzilla, fatti un favore, fa un backup, e reinstalla, se proprio la vuoi, la 12.04
<krabador> altrimenti , passa alla 14.04
<rozzilla> krabador: per passare alla 14.04 da terminale?
<krabador> rozzilla, hai problemi con l'attuale sistema, non fare il salto di versione
<krabador> rozzilla, fa l'installazione completa
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<rozzilla> krabador: potresti indicarmi i vari passaggi per fare l'operazione che mi consigli?
<krabador> !installazione | rozzilla
<ubot-it> rozzilla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pac> sono su kubuntu ed utilizzando molto l'audio ho deciso di provare ubuntu studio. Ho scaricato l'iso, creato una chiavetta d'avvio, impostato il relativo boot. Ma niente da fare non si avvia. Consigli?
<krabador> pac, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<pac> krabador: con unetbootin
<krabador> che cosa fa al boot la pendrive ?
<pac> krabador: mi parte il grub
<krabador> pac, apri il terminale di kubuntu, ovvero konsole
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get install usb-creator-kde
<krabador> formatta la pendrive
<krabador> rifalla con questo
<pac> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7952479/
<krabador> e allora, non sapevi di averlo
<krabador> pac, formatta la pendrive
<krabador> fa partire questo
<pac> krabador: non vedo cosa dovrei far partire?
<krabador> pac, da quanto tempo usi kubuntu?
<pac> krabador: pochi mesi e mi andrebbe pure bene se non fosse per l'audio
<krabador> quindi non hai mai cercato nel menu di kde un software?
<krabador> pac, sempre da terminale, scrivi usb-creator-kde e invio
<pac> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7952520/
<krabador> pac, susu, sveglia
<pac> krabador: fatto
<krabador> ha sicuramente aperto una finestra
<pac> krabador: la chiavetta è pronta
<krabador> " la chiavetta è pronta" , nel senso che l'hai formattata, e fatta con quel programma, o solo formattata e non sai cosa fare?
<pac> krabador: formattata con il programma ed è pronta per la preparazione, Ma se utilizzo lo stesso file iso (che ho già riscaricato e reinstallato 2 volte) avrò lo stesso risultato?
<gongi_girl> ciao a tutti
<gongi_girl> avrei bisogno d'aiuto...a chi posso chiedere e dove?
<krabador> pac, ti sto chiedendo di rifare la pendrive con questo programma, perchè potrebbe essere un problema di unetbootin
<pac> krabador: fatto anche questo
<krabador> gongi_girl, sei entrato/a nel canale operatori, e ti è stato detto di venire a chiedere qui
<krabador> pac, e allora provala, che stai a fare qui?
<pac> krabador: non parte neppure con questa versione mi dispiace
<krabador> pac, riscarica la iso
<pac> krabador: pensavo ci fosse una terza soluzione oltre ad unetbbootin e gestore dischi d'avvio
<krabador> pac, ce ne sono molte di piu' se è per questo.
<pac> krabador: fatto da due fonti diverse ma che portano alla stessa sorgente
<krabador> " da due fonti diverse ma che portano alla stessa sorgente"
<krabador> ovvero?
<pac> krabador: da ubuntu Italia e da ubuntu studio
<pac> krabador: volevo provare a fare un cd ma non mi riconosce il  masterizzatore però i cd audio vanno!
<krabador> pac, quante volte hai scaricato la iso
<pac> krabador: 2
<krabador> pac, i masterizzatori durano pochi anni
<krabador> pac, controlla l'md5
<krabador> !md5 | pac
<ubot-it> pac: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<pac> krabador: questo non lo sapevo grazie
<gongi_girl> vado con la domanda allora....ho come distro ubuntu 13.04, solo non riesco più ne con apt-get install, ne dal ubuntu software center ad installare altri programmi, sono cambiati i repository?
<pac> krabador: md5 cosa debbo fare?
<jester-> gongi_girl: 13.04 è scaduta come pure a 13.10
<jester-> !ripristino | gongi_girl usando il cd 14.04
<ubot-it> gongi_girl usando il cd 14.04: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> pac, seguire questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Verifica_dell.27impronta
<krabador> confrontare l'hash
<krabador> con quello indicato qui https://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<pac> krabador: ora provo grazie
<gongi_girl> conviene quindi aggiornare la distro?...conviene farlo direttamente dalla finestra che ogni tanto si apre di aggiornamento, o conviene che mi procuri la nuova distro?
<krabador> gongi_girl, se hai tempo, conviene che ti fai un backup, e reinstalli completamente
<gongi_girl> ok, grazie mille
<jester-> cinesde per adesso è ancora un mercato sconosciuto
<jester-> puoi fare un buon affare come lo puoi prendere nel culo bello grosso
<jester-> sbaglà canal  lol
<valentino> hello is there anyone here?
<valentino> ho un problema con lubuntu, e' ilo posto giusto?
<ExPBoy> !chiedi | valentino
<ubot-it> valentino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<valentino> provo ad installare lubuntu, dopo il clic su installa lubuntu, aspetta 30 sec e riavvia il pc e mi riporta nella schermata della scelta della lingua
<krabador> valentino, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<krabador> non marca e modello
<krabador> cpu , ram, scheda video
<valentino> amd sempron 3000+, 1.8 ghz, 512 mb RAM, os win xp 32 bit
<krabador> hd ?
<valentino> 150 gb
<valentino> sto provando ad install lubuntu: alla prima schermata mi chiede la lingua, nella seconda mi chiede di scegliere tra installare o provarlo o le altre solite opzioni, clicco su installa lo riavvia e mi riporta sul punto iniziale ( come se fosse un circolo vizioso)
<krabador> valentino, prova "prova"
<valentino> uguale
<krabador> valentino, non hai specificato la scheda video
<valentino> si non so quale sia
<krabador> è tuo il pc?
<valentino> si
<valentino> 8 - 9 anni fa
<krabador> donagli l'eterno riposo
<Kaos_One> valentino, prova a controllare l'md5 della tua iso
<krabador> valentino, fa ripartire il supporto
<krabador> valentino, premi f6+
<krabador> seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> seleziona poi prova
<valentino> ok sembra andato, solo che ho settato la lingua inglese in precedenza senza accorgermene, e' possibile cambiare successivamente?
<valentino> il pc lo usa anche mio padre che non parla inglese
<krabador> valentino, fallo ripartire seleziona l'italiano con f2
<krabador> seleziona nomodeset con f6
<krabador> e fai prima
<krabador> da li puoi scegliere anche se installarlo
<valentino> ok
<valentino> ok ci sono
<valentino>  domanda: se clicco su installa sul desktop, mi installera' definitivamente lubuntu suppongo, ma io sono in modalita' nomodeset: ci saranno problemi?
<krabador> valentino, no
<krabador> valentino, prima di far andare l'installazione
<valentino> si
<krabador> assicurati di connettere quella macchina ad internet con un cavo lan
<valentino> si si fatto
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> allora adesso apri il terminale
<valentino> ho gia' provato a navigare
<valentino> cosa intendi?
<krabador> aprire il terminale
<valentino> si
<krabador> aperto?
<valentino> no non ho capito che terminale intendi
<krabador> valentino, allora, se è il primo approccio con il mondo linux, ti conviene metterti in testa, di dover imparare parecchie cose
<valentino> sono pronto
<krabador> valentino, se non hai mai usato linux, e ti stai apprestando ad installarlo adesso solo per riciclare una macchina di 14 anni, non solo avrai problemi perchè dovrai imparare ad usarlo
<krabador> ma le macchine vecchie, ne hanno per forza di cose , dei loro
<valentino> ma e' quello che voglio fare voglio passare a linux anche su altri 2 pc
<krabador> hai mai aperto , da "win xp 32 bit"
<krabador> il prompt dei comandi?
<valentino> si
<krabador> il terminale è la stessa cosa
<krabador> ma drasticamente piu' potente
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<valentino> intendi LXternimal
<krabador> si
<krabador> bravo
<krabador> aprilo
<valentino> ok ci sono
<krabador> ecco , digita adesso, sudo lshw
<krabador> poi copia tutto il risultato
<krabador> va su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | valentino
<ubot-it> valentino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla li il risultato
<krabador> clicca paste
<krabador> ed incolla qui il link
<valentino> paste.ubuntu.com/7953369/
<valentino> nb: ti scrivo da un pc diverso rispetto a quello sul quale devo eseguire l'installazione di lubuntu
<krabador> allora, la tua scheda video, funziona soltanto con i driver open source
<valentino> quindi devo fare qualcosa di particolare?
<krabador> no
<krabador> installa tranquillamente
<krabador> valentino, ti consigli di non cancellare winxp
<krabador> e di sfruttare l'opzione "installa a fianco"
<serverino> valentino, quella macchina ha solo 500 mb di ram?
<valentino> 512
<serverino> si ok
<valentino> ora quindi posso cliccare su installa dal desktop?
<krabador> valentino, c'è dentro un xp o no?
<valentino> si
<krabador> valentino, ok, allora vai con l'installazione e, quando chiesta , seleziona quella voce
<valentino> ok grazie tante, molto gentile!
<jester-> è piu un pc da puppy
<valentino> non conosco tutte le distribuzioni di linux, ma in questi 5 min durante i quali ho provato internet l'ho visto abbastanza rapido
<krabador> valentino, diciamo che sarebbe abbastanza difficile conoscerle tutte http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/11.06/gldt1106.png
<andrea> ciao a tutti
<Jr_> Ciao a tutti, ho installato per la prima volta Ubuntu, venivo da Windows 7, ho eliminato formattato tutti gli Hard Disk ed ho installato tramite DVD Ubunto 14.04.1 LTS preso qui sul sito. Purtroppo finita l'installazione e riavviato il sistema si fermama su una schermata nera con un trattino lampeggiante. Cercando su internet ho risolto il problema scaricando un file da far partire sempre dal Bios con dvd che mi permetteva di entrare i
<Guest75633> mio figlio stasere ha fatto cadere un hd mentre facevo un bachup.....ora quando faccio 'monta e apri' mi da...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7953906/....che dite si e' distrutto???
<Jr_> terminale ho inserito i seguenti codici: sudo grub.install /dev/sdb
<Jr_> sudo update-grub
<Guest75633> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7953906/
<Jr_> dopo aver messo quetsi codici nel terminale ubuntu funziona però ho notato che è lento e molte volte si blocca
<cristian_c> Guest75633, mediacom?
<Guest75633> si...ciao cristian_c ci siamo sentiti anche oggi.....
<cristian_c> Jr_, in live si avvia?
<cristian_c> Guest75633, non ricordo
<cristian_c> è la prima volta che leggo del problema
<Guest75633> sono wall ....il nabbo di draftsight
<Jr_> Ad avviarsi si avvia, se spengo e riaccendo Ubuntu funziona, funzionano anche le applicazioni. Il problema è che il sistema è lento, prima ho aperto un file Word e mi è toccato resettare il pc dal pulsante
<Jr_> sono passato a ubuntu proprio perche questo problema me lo faceva anche windows 7 però non riesco a capire da cosa sia dovuto
<cristian_c> Guest75633, ah, ricordo
<cristian_c> Guest75633, akis aveva suggerito un'altra cosa
<Jr_> il computer non è vecchissimo, ed ha un processore quad core amd athlon 2 3ghz
<cristian_c> aveva trovato una soluzione
<Guest75633> a si?
<cristian_c> Guest75633, http://askubuntu.com/questions/466522/how-to-install-draftsight-on-ubuntu-64bits
<cristian_c> Guest75633, penso che si dovrà avvisare anche il gruppo doc
<cristian_c> per aggiornare wiki, ma vedere se funge non sarebbe male come conferma
<Guest75633> ora provo
<cristian_c> Guest75633, ma il mediacom cos'è? Il disco?
<Guest75633> si e' un hd esterno
<cristian_c> Guest75633, visto che è formattato in ntfs, prova a montarlo in winz
<Guest75633> ok provo....solo che prima di cadere ubuntu lo vedeva....come mai poi nn ci accede? che cosa e' cambiato?
<Guest75633> spero bene.....
<cristian_c> Jr_, non ho capito, riesci ad avviare la live o il sistema installato su hard disk?
<Jr_> Il sistema installato su Hard Disk funziona
<Jr_> non ha problemi
<cristian_c> Guest75633, ti consiglio di provare su winz per escludere possibiili cause
<Jr_> il problema è che va lento e avvolta si blocca e bisogna spengere manualmente il computer
<cristian_c> Jr_, quanta ram?
<Guest75633> urca........speriamo.....intanto provo l'altra guida
<cristian_c> che temperature raggiungi?
<Jr_> se non mi sbaglio o due ram da 2 gb quindi 4 gb
<cristian_c> Guest75633, eh
<cristian_c> Guest75633, facci sapere se ha funzionato su draftsight
<Guest75633> sisi poi vi dico
<cristian_c> Guest75633, ma non so se hai individuato correttamente il post con la soluzione
<cristian_c> la numero 2 di Sylvain Pineau
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install libuuid1:i386 libice6:i386 libsm6:i386 libxt6:i386 libaudio2:i386 libgtk2.0-0:i386 libcanberra-gtk-module:i386 libcanberra-gtk0:i386 libglu1-mesa:i386
<cristian_c> To easily install and run DraftSight CAD in 64 bit Ubuntu you need to install several i386 packages:
<cristian_c> Then just open the dash to start the application:
<Jr_> Comunque questo problema di lentezza me lo dava anche quando avevo installato windows 7, per un po funzionava poi però iniziava a dare problemi di lentezza e si bloccava ed ogni volta mi toccava reinstallare in sistema. Ho installato Ubunto pensando di risolvere il problema cambiano sistema operativo, ma rinscontro lo stesso problema purtroppo.
<cristian_c> Jr_, ripeto, quali temperature raggiungi?
<Jr_> Il computer avrà circa 4 anni ed è stato assemblato in un negozio di computer. Forse l'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente potrebbe essere la scheda video. Perche ne ho una integrata nella scheda madre che non è molto potente e poi ne ho una esterna che devo installare tramite dvd ma su ubuntu non ci riesco. Potrebbe essere questo uno dei problemi di lentezza===
<Jr_> le temperature non le so
<Guest75633> sembra funzioni.....
<Jr_> guarda per le temperature ho appena scaricato un programma, dice
<Jr_> Temp1  40°c ; temp1 40°C ; cpu usage 4%
<cristian_c> Jr_, quali schede video?
<cristian_c> Jr_, controlla quanta ram hai
<cristian_c> esattamente
<cristian_c> Jr_, e quale programma?
<Jr_> ram 4 gb
<cristian_c> Guest75633, perfetto :)
<Guest75633> eeeeeeevvvvaiiiiii ha funzionatooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> Guest75633, appena riesco, lo comunico al gruppo doc così aggiornano la guida wiki, che è del 2011
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Guest75633, una domanda: è la 14.04?
<Guest75633> l'ultima relase di ubuntu studio si
<cristian_c> quindi 14.04?
<Guest75633> si spetta mo vardo
<Jr_> per quanto riguarda le schede video non ricordo precisamente il modello, so solo che quella integrata non è molto potente ma quella esterna si perchè riesce anche a vedere giochi abbastanza pesanti
<Jr_> la lentezza potrebbe essere data dalla scheda video integrata? perche per adesso ubuntu sta usando quella se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> Jr_, ti dico di controllare
<cristian_c> Jr_, è un laptop?
<cristian_c> Jr_, fai sapere anche per la ram
<cristian_c> a, ok, 4 GB
<cristian_c> *ah
<Jr_> no è un computer fisso
<cristian_c> ma sei sicuro?
<Jr_> sisi
<cristian_c> Jr_, ok
<cristian_c> Jr_, dunque, se vuoi si controlla quali schede video
<cristian_c> Jr_, mi interesserebbe vedere anche il modello del processore
<Jr_> il problema è che se inserisco il disco della scheda video esterna non me lo legge
<cristian_c> hai parlato di athlon
<cristian_c> Jr_, ma dove?
<Jr_> si il processore è amd atlhon II
<cristian_c> che c'entra il disco?
<cristian_c> Jr_, modello preciso di athlon
<Guest75633> si la 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> ce ne sono tanti
<Jr_> aspetta
<cristian_c> Guest75633, perfetto
<Jr_> AMD Athlon II Multi core processor quad core 3.0 GHz
<Jr_> 2.0 mb cache
<Guest75633> grazie ragazzi mi avete risolto un problema!!!
<Jr_> X4 processor
<cristian_c> Jr_, vabbé, facciamo prima, digita in un terminale: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cristian_c> e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Guest75633, ringrazia akis, l'ha trovata lui la pagina su askubuntu
<Guest75633> be anche tu mi sei stato appresso...nn essere modesto
<Jr_> Fatto Cristian_c
<cristian_c> Jr_, per quanto riguarda le schede video, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> Jr_, posta il link
<Jr_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7954223/
<cristian_c> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor
<Jr_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7954231/
<cristian_c> Introduction date	May 10, 2010
<cristian_c> Jr_, la scheda madre sembra vecchia
<cristian_c> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Redwood XT [Radeon HD 5670/5690/5730]
<Jr_> quindi potrebbe essere quella?
<cristian_c> Jr_, a parte la AMD, non vedo altre schede grafiche
<cristian_c> Jr_, ma hai postato tutto l'output di terminale o soltanto un pezzo?
<cristian_c> sembra non sia tutto
<Jr_> ho postato tutto
<cristian_c> Jr_, digita: xrandr -q
<Jr_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7954276/
<cristian_c> Jr_, e anche: lshw -c display | grep driver
<cristian_c> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192
<cristian_c> la risoluzione mi sembra anche buona
<cristian_c> Jr_, mi viene da pensare che non hai una apu
<cristian_c> ma un semplice processore amd e una gpu amd
<Jr_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7954302/
<cristian_c> non l'hai digitato correttamente, comunque va bene lo stesso
<Jr_> guarda purtroppo non me ne intendo moltissimo di computer. So solo che il processore è quello che ti ho scritto sopra, la scheda madre mi si era rotta e ne ho acquistata un'altra non mi ricordo di che marca
<Jr_> forse è quella che non va, l'ho pagata poco
<cristian_c> Jr_, pare una asrock
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Jr_, la scheda madre sembra vecchia
<Jr_> si mi sembra è proprio quella
<Jr_> scusami l'APU cosa è?
<cristian_c> e la amd pare proprio su slot pci
<cristian_c> infatti: 	Subsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology Device e155
<cristian_c> pare una sapphire
<Jr_> esatto
<cristian_c> Jr_, l'apu è un'altra cosa che tu non hai
<cristian_c> l'apu sono cpu e gpu saldate sullo stesso die
<Jr_> il disco che devo installare è sapphire
<cristian_c> un po' come fa intel
<cristian_c> Jr_, infatti è una scheda sapphire che usa il reference amd
<Jr_> cristian_c come posso quindi risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> Jr_, ma non ho capito a che ti serve sto disco
<Jr_> il disco credo installi i vari driver della scheda video sapphire
<Jr_> comunque purtroppo devo staccare ed ho poco tempo
<Jr_> come posso risolvere quesdti problemi?
<cristian_c> Jr_, io non ho capito ancora la questione relativa al disco
<cristian_c> puoi sintetizzare i problemi?
<Jr_> lentezza del sistema, avvolte addirittura le finestre non si visualizzano completamente e rimangono nere quando passi sopra con il puntatore tornano normali, blocco improvviso del pc
<cristian_c> Jr_, p.s. hai controllato che la scheda madre fosse compatibile con il tuo processore?
<Jr_> neanche me lo fa spengere
<cristian_c> prima di acquistare la mobo
<Jr_> guarda la scheda madre l'ho acquistata qualche anno fa e non mi ricordo bene se al negozio avevo porta il pc
<Jr_> comunque se copmpro una nuova scheda madre potrei risolvere?
<cristian_c> sì, ma intendo, se è compatibile con il processore che invece hai mantenuto
<cristian_c> perché hai preso la mobo e il processore a parte
<Jr_> non ho la certezza ma mi sembra di si
<cristian_c> il quale prima stava su un'altra mobo
<pareto> cristian_c: se non fosse compatibile probabilmente manco si accenderebbe
<cristian_c> Jr_, io ti consiglio di controllare questa cosa
<cristian_c> visto che con winz riscontri lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> pareto, beh, non ho la certezza assoluta
<KingSkorpion> ciao
<pareto> io proverei a montare una scheda video nvidia. di sicuro su linux funzionano meglio delle amd/ati
<cristian_c> se ne ha a disposizione
<krabador> pareto, del tutto arbitrario
<Jr_> grazie mille dell'aiuto, putroppo devo scappare via. Proverò a cercare una nuova scheda madre che tanto male njon gli fa al computer ;) se riscontro ancora problemi mi rifarò vivo qui in chat
<Jr_> grazie ancora di tutto
<pareto> krabador: cosa è arbitrario?
<krabador> "di sicuro su linux funzionano meglio delle amd/ati"
<pareto> i driver amd fanno piuttosto schifo, a differenza di quelli nvidia
<krabador> pareto, il discorso è un po' piu' lungo, e qui è offtopic
<KingSkorpion> state parlando di problemi su schede grafiche amd?
<pareto> KingSkorpion: non si può. è offtopic
<KingSkorpion> credo di non aver capito niente
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pareto> jester-: i driver video mi sembra facciano parte del supporto a ubuntu. ma forse mi sfugge qualcosa
<jester-> pareto: si ma è una conversazone piu che assistenza
<krabador> pareto, fanno parte del supporto se hai problemi con esso
<krabador> essi
<pareto> krabador: mi sembrava che Jr avesse problemi di quel tipo
<pareto> ho suggerito di provare una scheda nvidia perché i driver funzionano meglio. tutto lì
<Tony_Buonasera> a ri sera
<jester-> pareto: dalla 13.10 nvidia va bene digiamo dalle gt serie 200 per il resto c'è il legacy che fa un po cagare
<krabador> pareto, se un utente ha un problema con un driver di un componente, si risponde solo se si sa come risolvere il problema con quel componente, non suggerendo di comprare un'altro hardware
<krabador> pareto, su considerazioni del tutto arbitrarie
<krabador> chiuso offtopic
<Tony_Buonasera> ho installato lubuntu su due pc diversi un netbook e un fisso ! sul fisso flash nel browser non funge sul ntebook si
<jester-> Tony_Buonasera: sicuro cpu non supporta ssse2
<jester-> o see2 che sia
<pareto> krabador: non ho suggerito di comprare un bel niente. può farsi prestare una scheda video da provare
<Tony_Buonasera> non ci posso fare niente quindi ?
<Tony_Buonasera> con xp andava flash
<giuseppe_> ciao, su ununtu 14.04 ho lo scrolling invertito, quando uso il file manager. muovendo il dito verso l'alto si abbassa e viceversa. come è possibile? invece su chrome è giusto. su firefox stesso problema. come è possibile'
<giuseppe_> ?
<Tony_B> caduto
<jester-> Tony_B: installare il vedcchio
<pareto> Tony_B: hai un processore amd? se è vecchio e non ha le istruzioni sse2, devi installare una versione vecchia di flash
<jester-> vecchio
<giuseppe_> jester-  sai aiutarmi?
<jester-> non è questione di amd o intel
<jester-> giuseppe_: se dici circa cosa
<krabador> Tony_B, apri il terminale, manda cat /proc/cpuingo
<krabador> Tony_B, apri il terminale, manda cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> Tony_B, e fa un pastebin del comando
<giuseppe_> jester- ho scritto sopra
<krabador> !pastebin | Tony_B
<ubot-it> Tony_B: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<KingSkorpion> quindi non posso scrivere qui?
<giuseppe_> jester- ho lo scrolling invertito
<krabador> KingSkorpion, qui si fa supporto
<Tony_B> ok
<krabador> KingSkorpion, se hai bisogno , chiedi
<jester-> giuseppe_: sono qui da 5 minuti
<giuseppe_> jester- in pratica ho lo scrolling invertito su nautilus
<giuseppe_> se muovo il touchpad verso l'alto, la finestra si abbassa
<KingSkorpion> prima ho fatto una domanda per capire l'argomento di cui parlavate e se magari poteva interessare pure me visto che uso una amd hd6650
<jester-> Tony_B: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<pac> buonasera
<jester-> Tony_B: forse krabador ha sottomano la versione vecia
<pac> secondo voi manca qualcosa http://imagebin.antiyes.com/index842.html
<Tony_B> krabador non capisco csa digitare esattamente nel terminale
<jester-> giuseppe_: scrolling del mouse?
<giuseppe_> si si
<jester-> giuseppe_: non è che hi pigiato ordina per nome e te li mostra dalla z?
<giuseppe_> del touchpad
<giuseppe_> no. se nel touchpad muovo la parte finale per fare lo scrolling, funziona al contrario su nautilus
<krabador> Tony_B, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jester-> giuseppe_: in impostazioni tacc pad tutto a posto?
<giuseppe_> si. si . ho attivato lo scorrimento naturale, come sempre.
<krabador> pac, ancora problemi con la iso di ubuntu studio?
<pac> krabador: purtroppo si!
<jester-> giuseppe_: problema presentatosi dopo aver fatto?
<krabador> pac, allora, prendi la pendrive, formattala
<krabador> pac, hai controllato l'md5 della iso?
<pac> krabador: l'ho fatto 3 volte e non va neanche su altri pc questa versione!
<giuseppe_> dopo aver installato la distro
<KingSkorpion> ho ubuntu 14.04 lts su un notebook con cpu i5 2430 con scheda video amd hd6650m e dopo pochi minuti dal logon la temperatura di sistema è alta
<krabador> pac, hai controllato o no l'md5 ?
<giuseppe_> jester- ho appena installato trusty
<pac> krabador: si ed è tutto a posto per quanto possa capire
<krabador> KingSkorpion, che driver video usi?
<giuseppe_> ho abilitato lo scorrimento verticale.  e va al contrario.
<Tony_B> scusa krabador porta pazienza ma non ho mai usato un terminale, scrivo: cat /proc/cpuinfo tutto su una riga ?
<jester-> giuseppe_: unity?
<giuseppe_> si si
<giuseppe_> ma lo fa anche con gnome classic
<krabador> Tony_B, copialo incollalo e mandalo
<Kaos_One> giuseppe_, è colpa dello scrolling naturale, disattivalo quella è una cosa per mac
<krabador> Tony_B, hai mai fatto copia ed incolla?
<KingSkorpion> il driver in uso è X.Org X Server
<Tony_B> no sono fermo a cosa digitare nel terminale, se scrivo cat /proc/cpuinfo sulla stessa riga con questi spazi non mi restituisce nulla
<KingSkorpion> quello proprietario funziona male sul mio pc
<krabador> KingSkorpion, apri il terminale, manda software-properties-gtk , e seleziona l'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> KingSkorpion, è il driver che ha il miglior supporto energetico
<krabador> al momento
<giuseppe_> kaos_one se disattivo lo scrolling, devo prendere la barra singolarmente e abbassarla
<pareto> Tony_B: schiaccia invio
<giuseppe_> Kaos_One su precise non avevo questo problema.
<jester-> !unityrest | giuseppe_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unityrest'
<Tony_B> si bhe a fare invio ci arrivo ツ
<jester-> !unityreset | giuseppe_
<ubot-it> giuseppe_: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> giuseppe_: cancella .compiz e .config
<krabador> Tony_B, allora hai sbagliato qualcosa
<jester-> e pure .gnome2
<KingSkorpion> inizialmente ho pensato che potesse essere un problema di gestione della cpu
<Kaos_One> giuseppe_, lo scrolling lascialo attivo ma disattiva la funzione naturale poichè è quello che inverte tutto
<KingSkorpion> per cui ho installato cpu-g ed ho potuto vedere che in realtà la frequenza dinamica della cpu varia nel range previsto
<krabador> KingSkorpion, le gpu amd, a parità di diriver, non hanno lo stessa efficienza energetica che c'è su win
<Tony_B> ricontrollo
<giuseppe_> <Kaos_One> ma non trovo l'opzione per lasciarlo attiva senza il naturale. c'è solo naturale o a due dita
<krabador> KingSkorpion, ed in ogni caso, quella famiglia amd, scalda
<KingSkorpion> ecco, quindi la temperatura così alta è attribuibile più alla scheda video che al processore?
<Tony_B> vero mettevo uno spazio in + ! arriva tutto...
<KingSkorpion> parliamo di circa 10°C rispetto a win
<Kaos_One> aspetta che controllo una cosa
<Tony_B> un minuto e arriva foto online che da qui non posso copiare testo sull'altro pc
<krabador> KingSkorpion, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get install sensord
<krabador> Tony_B, connettiti con quel pc, e fai prima
<krabador> KingSkorpion, manda poi sensord
<krabador> fa un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin KingSkorpion
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tony_B> è un bordello lo sto pilotando con VNC son senza tastiera una storia lunga ツ
<KingSkorpion> krabador, fatto
<krabador> !pastebin | KingSkorpion
<ubot-it> KingSkorpion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla il risultato li, premi paste, ed incolla il risultato qui
<KingSkorpion> capito, ma non vedo output
<krabador> KingSkorpion, è installato sensord ?
<KingSkorpion> ho lanciato il comando ed ha eseguito l'installazione
<KingSkorpion> quando cerco di farlo partire, non succede nulla, neanche errore
<Tony_B> http://www.tonybellardi.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Schermata-2014-08-04-alle-21.22.23.png
<Tony_B> no un sec
<krabador> KingSkorpion, sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<krabador> sudo sensors-detect
<krabador> poi sensors
<krabador> e pastebin
<jester-> Tony_B: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<jester-> famo prima
<krabador> Tony_B, serve tutto l'output del comando
<Tony_B> si scusate :(
<Tony_B> http://www.tonybellardi.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Schermata-2014-08-04-alle-21.29.54.png
<jester-> nada sse2
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058  e magari krabador ti passa il flash
<krabador> Tony_B, vnc...?
<jester-> poi blocca il pacchetto che se aggiorna non va piu
<KingSkorpion> krabador, eseguito ed incollato l'output
<Tony_B> si praticamente mi manca tastiera ed è un pc che poi comando da distante
<Tony_B> vnc server ma anche l'alrto lo ha
<krabador> Tony_B, segui la guida postata da jester- , e metti questo https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50758594/libflashplayer.so
<krabador> quando indicato in guida
<Tony_B> ok
<Kaos_One> giuseppe_, hai installato un app per natural scrolling?
<krabador> KingSkorpion, se non incolli qui il link di pastebin, non abbiamo risolto nulla
<KingSkorpion> scusa
<KingSkorpion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7954655/
<giuseppe_> kaos_one. no non ho installato niente
<Kaos_One> ambiente?
<giuseppe_> kaos_one. ambiente cosa?
<krabador> KingSkorpion, ripulisci la ventula
<krabador> *ventola
<KingSkorpion> krabador, è pulita sul serio
<Kaos_One> giuseppe_, gnome? kde?
<KingSkorpion> pensa che ho acceso il pc ed ho mi sono connesso a questo irc
<KingSkorpion> non ho altri programmi in esecuzione
<giuseppe_> kaos_one. unity e gnome classic
<KingSkorpion> inoltre se uso firefox, magari con uno streaming video, l'aria che esce dal dissipatore permette di cuocere le uova :-D7
<Kaos_One> ok controllo cerco l'impostazione relativa
<krabador> KingSkorpion, flash scalda parecchio
<krabador> a prescindere
<krabador> in win solo leggermente di meno
<KingSkorpion> ho effettuato le misurazioni con uno strumento specifico piazzando la sonda sul dissipatore+
<KingSkorpion> la differenza tra win e ubuntu o anche altre distro, è circa 10 °C
<KingSkorpion> utilizzando ovviamente gli stessi programmi
<KingSkorpion> per esempio firefox
<krabador> KingSkorpion, puoi per favore, dirmi che modello di notebook è?
<jester-> KingSkorpion: hai un hw poco linux digeribile
<Kaos_One> giuseppe_, apri dconf Editor e vai su  org > gnome > settings-daemon > peripherals > touchpad dopo di che spunta su natural scrolling
<krabador> KingSkorpion, ecco, in caso di chipset non molto linux digeribile, le temperature sono piu' alte
<KingSkorpion> :-D
<KingSkorpion> è un Acer Aspire 7750G
<krabador> KingSkorpion, inoltre molti modelli notebook hanno proprio dei sistemi di dissipazione non efficienti
<jester-> KingSkorpion: e fino a che nel kernel non aggiungono un driver cosi te lo tieni
<giuseppe_> kaos_one. prima mi avevi detto di disattivarlo?
<KingSkorpion> capito
<KingSkorpion> credevo che si potesse perfezionare qualcosa attraverso comandi da me sconosciuti
<jester-> KingSkorpion: se hw vecchioi non c'è speranza, significa che non c'è la retrocompatibilità
<Kaos_One> si scusa disattivalo xD
<Kaos_One> è quello che inverte le cose
<KingSkorpion> mica tanto vecchio
<Tony_B> raga per spostare i file volevo vedere i computer in rete... ora li vedo ma mi chiede la pssw per entrare
<KingSkorpion> è un sistema basato su intel core di seconda generazione
<jester-> KingSkorpion: è acpi del bios della tua scheda a non essere compatibile
<KingSkorpion> capito
<jester-> KingSkorpion: mi pare si possa taroccare un file per mandare al ventola a palle
<giuseppe_> Kaos_one grazie mille ho risolto
<jester-> non ricordo quale e come
<KingSkorpion> magari ci provo
<Kaos_One> giuseppe_, niente ;) quella è una cosa inserita perchè su mac funziona così da sempre xD
<giuseppe_> su mac funziona al contrario e piace così? o_0
<krabador> si
<krabador> ai mac user , piacciono diverse cose al contrario
<KingSkorpion> jester- scrivi pure
<krabador> KingSkorpion, accetti il compromesso del rumore?
<Kaos_One> sembra che dopo un po che ci si abitua venga più "naturale" ahahahah
<KingSkorpion> certo
<KingSkorpion> poi non è escluso che possa fare un rollback
<jester-> krabador: settalo magari a metà cottura
<KingSkorpion> non c'è più nessuno?
<KingSkorpion> krabador
<KingSkorpion> jester-
<jester-> KingSkorpion: non mi ricordo e non trovo l'appunto, krabador sta cenando
<KingSkorpion> ok
<KingSkorpion> credevo di avere un problema di rete
<KingSkorpion> allora lascio aperto
<jester-> nel dubbio tampina il bot in privato sena anteporre !
<jester-> apri il pvt e scrivi: sticass se ti rispnde se online
<Ferrari> ciao ragazzi, mentre stavo installando una mod in supertux kart, lubuntu 14.04 mi ha detto che non avevo il permesso di incollare in quella directory. come ottengo il permesso?
<jester-> Ferrari: sudo nautilus
<jester-> se hai unity
<Ferrari> devo scriverlo nel terminale?
<jester-> zi lancia il filemanager coi permessi root
<Ferrari> ok, provo
<Ferrari> jester: ho fatto proprietà su pcmanFM, permessi, e poi?
<jester-> Ferrari: si è aperto il filemanager?
<jester-> Ferrari: sudo pacman
<jester-> e poi fai un copia incolla
<Ferrari> grz jester funziona! :3
<jester-> certo
<pdor> ciao scusate posso fidarmi di questa guida per xubuntu 14? http://www.lffl.org/2012/03/installiamo-java-7-su-ubuntu-1204.html?m=1, chiede diaggiungere ppa
<pdor> altrimenti se quaqlcuno sa dirmi perche' non e' attiva l'opzione crea video in sweethome3d
<pdor> potrebbe essere che questo programma crea video in quicktime e mi manca  qualche codec?
<jester-> pdor: non si prendono in considerazione a prescindere guide non ufficiali vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<pdor> sweethom3d e' nel repository
<pdor> ed e' bellissimo lo raccomando
<pdor> con 3  clic fai l'arredamento di cas
<KingSkorpion> krabador
<KingSkorpion> krabador
<elettra> chi mi sa dire come si fa ad entrare in internet -linux-mint con chiavetta della 3
<yvesBsAs> elettra, ma ti riconosce la chiavetta? è un 3/4G?
<elettra> è chiavetta momo e viene riconosciuta ma poi nn so andare avanti
<elettra> è  un 3
<krabador> elettra, mi dispiace, ma devi rivolgerti alle risorse mint
<yvesBsAs> Ok, dovresti trovare l'opzione nel network manager, come modem
<elettra> percio' se  hai una chiavetta nn puoi andare in internet
<yvesBsAs> be, si, krabador, non ha torto, ma puoi passare in /join ubuntu-it-chat
<elettra> cos'è
<elettra> scusa ma sono acerbo di questa materia e dovresti aiutarmi
<yvesBsAs> elettra, enta in
<yvesBsAs>  /join ubuntu-it-chat
<elettra> come si fa
<krabador> elettra, beh, allora "dovresti" , qui nessuno ha doveri, e gli utenti che entrano hanno il dovere di capire quanto gli viene detto ,ed in primis di leggere il topic
<elettra> ok grazie  scusa
<krabador> come segnalatoti da yvesBsAs , digita  /join ubuntu-it-chat
<elettra> join ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> elettra, i comandi , se non scritti correttamente non funzionano, non puoi essere diplomatico
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-05
<Giatty> Buongiorno ,-), ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04, non si spegne
<Giatty> se vado sul comando arresta.... non succede niente
<Giatty> mentre se vado sul pulsante arresta di cairo invece si
<yvesBsAs> sera Giatty , se non ricordo male non sei il solo
<krabador> Giatty, spegni da terminale, con sudo shutdown -h now
<krabador> vedi cosa succede
<Kaos_One> dite che posso rompere a Md?
<krabador> Kaos_One, che stai dicendo, scusa?
<Kaos_One> sbagliato canale dovevo chiedere in chat xD
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<toshiba_> Buon giorno, chiedo come attivare la tastiera virtuale con Kubuntu 14.04 grazie.
<akis24> toshiba_: su menu magari hai la voce per attivarla
<akis24> toshiba_: su xfce  che uso io si chiama onboard
<glpiana> e mi sa che bisogna mettere inboard perchè su kde non trovo nulla del genere
<toshiba_> ok era nel menu impostata ora il mio portatile funziona come un tablet. Grazie linux di esistere.
<pneppe> salve, vorrei sapere se è possibile installare ubuntu e disinstallare Windows
<glpiana> pneppe, sì
<glpiana> !installazione | pneppe
<ubot-it> pneppe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> pneppe, anche se ti sconsiglio di disinstallare windows. piuttosto affianca i due sistemi
<glpiana> alla fine windows lo hai pagato, perchè buttarlo?
<pneppe> ok, grazie. Un'altra curiosità: è possibile utilizzare ubuntu per ripristinare Microsoft Windows in caso di virus?
<glpiana> pneppe, che intendi per ripristinare?
<pneppe> intendo rimuovere virus che impediscono l'utilizzo del sistema
<pneppe> non per dire, ma all'assistenza cliente Microsoft si sono rivelati maleducati e incompetenti. Inoltre mi hanno inviato un codice aggiornamento sbagliato e pretendevano che io acquistassi un codice nuovo. Piuttosto ho riformattato
<cristian_c> !clamav
<ubot-it> clamav is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<pneppe> grazie mille. Questo è un motivo per buttare Windows
<pneppe> Ho utilizzato il test drive per provare Ubuntu ed ho notato la suite LibreOffice. Sbaglio o in passato era utilizzato OpenOffice?
<cristian_c> pneppe, ora nei repo ufficiali c'è libreoffice
<pneppe> si, ho notato. Come mai questo cambio di suite?
<cristian_pascal> XD
<glpiana> pneppe, in realtà è la stessa cosa. qualche hanno fa dal progetto openoffice c'è stata la diramazione libreoffice
<pneppe> ah, non lo sapevo. Grazie!
<Riccardone> ciao come faccio a vedere quanti e quali dispositivi ci sono attalmente attaccati alla mia rete ?
<glpiana> Riccardone, a un router di casa?
<Riccardone> glpiana: si
<glpiana> Riccardone, beh, per le cose collegate via ethernet non penso tu abbia problemi. per le cose in wifi, se ti colleghi col browser al tuo router ne vedi l'elenco
<Riccardone> glpiana: ok. come faccio a sapere l'ip del mio router ?
<Riccardone> glpiana: ipconfig mi dice il IP giusto ?
<Riccardone> mio IP
<glpiana> Riccardone, prova a dare ifconfig, guarda il gateway
<Riccardone> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/nWFaV5tP
<Riccardone> glpiana: io sono 192.168.1.129 giusto ? CHI è il router ?
<glpiana> Riccardone, no, prova a dare: route -n
<Riccardone> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/FM65xiyb
<Riccardone> glpiana: CHI è il router ? 192.168.1.254 o 192.168.1.0  ?
<glpiana> Riccardone, prova a mettere nel browser questo 192.168.1.0
<Riccardone> glpiana: pagina web non disponibile .. (192.168.1.0)
<glpiana> Riccardone, allora non so. prova a consultare il manuale del tuo router
<Riccardone> glpiana: pagina web non disponibile .. (192.168.1.254)
<Riccardone> glpiana: ok
<davide> ciao a tutti vado a lavorare
<ugone> Riccardone, per guardare dentro al router devi esser attaccato via cavo di solito
<Riccardone> ugone: risolto grazie
<Riccardone> fastweb del cavolo ...
<ugone> ok
<Fedy_> Ciao a tutti
<Fedy_> ho installato ieri Xubuntu. L' installazione è andata bene. l'unico problema è quando ho provato a guardare dei video in streaming, mi diceva che dovevo scaricareil programma. ho provato a scaricareVCL dal software center ma qundo ci provo mi appare la scritta:" failed to download packge filse, check your internet connectio". Mi potete aiutare
<cyros> buona sera a tutti potreste spiegarmi come possofare a scaricareuna versione di wuby 10.4 grazie
<dottorjekill> buona sera a tutti
<dottorjekill> c e nessuno
<APaternoster_> Buonasera a tutti :) Ho un piccolo problema con il mio reparto audio. Questo pomeriggio ho provato ad usare Skype ed il microfono (prima volta sulla 14.04 dopo 3 mesi di utilizzo...) ma ho notato una cosa : in sottofondo sento rumori (che provengono dall'interno del pc). Posso risolvere in qualche modo ? Un'altro problema sta nel fatto che attacando gli auricolati al jack (microfono e output audio) non mi cattura l'audio dal
<APaternoster_> Buonasera a tutti :) Ho un piccolo problema con il mio reparto audio. Questo pomeriggio ho provato ad usare Skype ed il microfono (prima volta sulla 14.04 dopo 3 mesi di utilizzo...) ma ho notato una cosa : in sottofondo sento rumori (che provengono dall'interno del pc). Posso risolvere in qualche modo ? Un'altro problema sta nel fatto che attacando gli auricolati al jack (microfono e output audio) non mi cattura l'audio dal
<APaternoster> Ragazzi qualcuno mi può aiutare ? Ho un problema con il microfono....
<AndreaIT> qualcuno collegato ?.?
<ViCe95> APaternoster: che tipo di rumori?
<APaternoster> ViCe95: sento rumori di sottofondo, quelli del pc...
<AndreaIT> Ciao a tutti :) Sono un ragazzo di 16 anni, interessato ad entrare nuovamente in questo mondo straodinario di Linux, che ahimè anni fa mi deluse. Siccome non ricordo niente. Vorrei partire da : mi consigliate di scaricare la versione di ubuntu 14.04 della comunità o no?
<ViCe95> APaternoster: tipo casse accese senza suoni?
<AndreaIT> grazie dell aiuto :3
<APaternoster> ViCe95: si... ah uno schda intel AC270 o una cosa del genere... Realtek
<APaternoster> ho*
<ViCe95> APaternoster: che os?
<APaternoster> 14.04...
<ViCe95> APaternoster: non uso molto l'audio su linux vedi se c'è qualche impostazione di preamplificazione
<APaternoster> ViCe95:  ho tutto su "non amplificato" :(
<ViCe95> AndreaIT: io la distro della comunità non la conosco però varia da quella ufficiale solo per delle personalizzazioni
<AndreaIT> capito
<AndreaIT> VICE95: perchè mi consiglieresti UBUNTU?
<AndreaIT> rispetto a windows intendo..
<jester-> AndreaIT: servono entrambi, i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi
<jester-> entrambi hanno virtu e difetti
<jester-> si consiglia sempre un dual boot mantenendo winzoz
<ViCe95> AndreaIT: se devi giocarci resta su Win
<AndreaIT> faccio di tutto al pc tranne che giocarci lol :3
<AndreaIT> ok farò un dual boot..ho 500gb di hdd e 64 di ssd...6gb di ram... intel 3255 4 core 3.3ghz... solo la scheda video pecca ma vabbe è normale una nvidia geforce 630gt...dite che mi va bene ubuntu qui?
<ViCe95> AndreaIT: ok, un problema in meno :) non vengono sviluppati  giochi  per linux
<AndreaIT> l'unico problema che avevo io è che non capito niente, ossia come installare le applicazioni che non vi erano per esempio sull'ubuntu store D:
<jester-> ci sono ma non tanti e fighi però steam ci sta dando dentro
<AndreaIT> menomale..si ma al massimo che gioco è league of legends che mi sembra ci sia su un emulatore di giochi per ubuntu..lo provai tempo fa..per il resto PS3 :3
<ViCe95> AndreaIT: il mio pc ha 500gb hd 256 mb (ora 768mb) duron 1 Ghz e va decentemente immagina con 3.3Ghz :)
<AndreaIT> il mio problema appunto era che fosse tutto diverso da windows, ho paura per la compatibilità del tutto...e sopratutto del fatto di non saper installare le app non presenti su ubuntu store
<jester-> AndreaIT: è facilissimo installare e rimuovere
<AndreaIT> spiegazioni :) .. bellissima questa cosa della chat comunque..un punto in pi per ubuntu
<jester-> nel soft center ce ne sono a migliaia
<jester-> ma una cosa nova va scoperta informandosi
<AndreaIT> si quello lo so..da ubuntu soft center ce ne sono tante facili da installare e disinstallare..ma fai finta..mmh utorrent c'è sul sito il download per installarlo ma poi che devo fare, visto che è file strano non come l'exe
<jester-> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<jester-> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<ViCe95> AndreaIT: comunque nel software center c'è tutto quello di cui avrai bisogno per iniziare
<jester-> AndreaIT: nel center ci sono piu client torrent
<jester-> c'è skype installabile dopo un giringiro
<jester-> amsn
<jester-> e palle varie
<jester-> se batti i social li vai male
<AndreaIT> mmh ok proverò... per il dual boot ok..allora, sul ssd lascio windows, sull'hd rubo 80gb e ci installo ubuntu e 4 gb li lascio per quella cosa che serve tipo ad ubuntu..giusto?..cosi avrei il dual ?
<AndreaIT> infatti skype mi servirebbe...
<jester-> si devono abilitare i repo extra
<jester-> questione di policy licenze paranoie talebane
<AndreaIT> ah ecco cos'erano i repo!!!..ecco potreste spiegarmi cosa sono e come si fa per abilitarli
<AndreaIT> ah quindi una rottura di balle.
<jester-> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<ViCe95> AndreaIT: jester- io skype l'ho installato da un deb
<jester-> ViCe95: ma meglio quello da repo che va perfetto
<AndreaIT> vabbe in caso mi farò aiutare da voi..vice95 perchè il tuo nome è in rosso? xD sei uno che conta qui?
<jester-> chi ti nomina diventa rosso
<ViCe95> AndreaIT: veramente ancora non ho capito la cosa dei colori , il tuo nick e quello di jester- li vedo gialli
<AndreaIT> ah okok..di dove siete raga giusto per info personale?
<jester-> che minchia usi
<ViCe95> jester-: chi?
<AndreaIT> DICEVO= installo ubuntu 14.04 ufficiale su cd, sull ssd lascio windows, installo ubuntu su una partizione di hdd da 80gb.. cosi dovrebbe andare bene in tutto anche per il dual boot giusto?
<jester-> ViCe95: che client irc
<ViCe95> jester-: non sò se il dual boot funziona du due hd diversi , che dici tu?
<jester-> funza anche meglio
<ViCe95> jester-: mai provato,comunque uso irssi
<jester-> deve stare attento a mettere grub di disco interno e che parta la boot, grub rileva tutti gli os installati
<AndreaIT> spiegami jester bene ahaha
<AndreaIT> dimmi i passaggi che debbo fare
<jester-> ViCe95: i colori dipendono dal client e hanno un significato, io uso xchat
<jester-> AndreaIT: dipende da come sei esso con partizioni, dischi e palle varie e da cosa vorresti fare
<AndreaIT> ho un SSD di 64gb dove vi è solo l'os di windows e i vari programmi,,sull hdd di 500gb ho foto video e cose pesanti ecc... e ho tipo 400gb liberi
<ViCe95> jester-: lo so che irc è pieno si significati nascosti in tutti i simboli sto imparando lentamente
<AndreaIT> non ho partizioni, hdd e ssd non divisi, ma interni
<AndreaIT> interi*
<jester-> ViCe95: irssi è da nerd un po masochisti lol
<ViCe95> jester-: anch'io usavo xchat poi ho scoperto irssi che è da terminale ed è molto più figo
<ViCe95> jester-: infatti
<jester-> AndreaIT: quando decidi di installare ti fai la live la metti in moto e vieni qui
<jester-> spiegare adesso senza cognizione reale non serve
<AndreaIT> ok in che senso la live cosa sarebbe
<AndreaIT> sono anni che non metto ubuntu
<ViCe95> jester-: quindi se vedi qualcosa di strano sono io che testo i camandi :)
<jester-> !installazione | AndreaIT
<ubot-it> AndreaIT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> AndreaIT: leggiti un po di doc
<AndreaIT> ma sarebbe quello cosa del tipo : prova ubuntu senza installarlo?
<jester-> esatto
<AndreaIT> ok ma non so perchè non riesco mai a installare ubuntu su usb D: uso unebootin ecc ma non si avvia poi lol
<AndreaIT> e il bello è che uso pure le guide
<jester-> !usbwin | AndreaIT il migliore
<ubot-it> AndreaIT il migliore: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<AndreaIT> capito grazie ragazzi..tanto per sapere..di dove siete? io roma
<ViCe95> jester-: pensa che all'inizio usavo irssi nella shell di login
<ViCe95> AndreaIT: io provincia di matera
<AndreaIT> ok grazie ci sentiamo dopo o domani per l'installazione :3
<zavorra> buona sera , cercavo soluzioni alternative valide per ubuntu ad adobe effect
<Giatty> Buonasera a tutti, mi aiutate a riattivare il comando spegni il computer dal comando arresta? l'unico modo per spegnerlo è o dalla cairo dock oppure tenedo premuto il pulsante fisico del mio portatile per 2 sec
<ViCe95> Giatty: cioè riattiva il comando originale di ubuntu?
<Giatty> si
<Giatty> se ci clicco su non fa niente
<ViCe95> Giatty: che os? e gui?
<Giatty> Ubuntu 14.04
<Giatty> gui cosa sarebbe?? scusa la mia nabbezza
<ViCe95> Giatty: immagino unity ma hai parlato di cairo dock ovvero la barra stile apple, giusto?
<Giatty> si
<jester-> Giatty: togli la cairo che va a posto. unity non va daccordo
<Giatty> per eliminare il comando?
<ViCe95> Giatty: l'hai installata tu la dock?
<Giatty> si
<Giatty> dallo store
<ViCe95> Giatty: apri il software center e vai ad software installato,la trovi e la disinstalli
<Giatty> ok, posso chiederti informazioni relative alla mia scheda grafica Nvidia 540m?
<ViCe95> Giatty: proviamo, le schede video non sono il mio forte
<Giatty> ovvero ho scaricato nvidia prime e bumblee o come diavolo si chiamano, ma vorrei capire come ubuntu legge la mia scheda
<ViCe95> Giatty: non ho capito cosa vuoi fare
<ViCe95> Giatty: e dire
<Giatty> siccome è una optimus di tecnologia, dovrebbe alternarsi tra scheda integrata e quella proprietaria
<Giatty> in base ai programmi
<Giatty> vorrei capire se il sistema operativo riconsce la mia scheda grafica
<Giatty> dove vedo se  è installata
<ViCe95> Giatty: quindi vuoi dire che cambia da scheda integrata a scheda condivisa secondo i programmi,giusto?
<jester-> Giatty: installi bumblebee-nvidia
<Giatty> si esatto almeno in windows è così
<jester-> Giatty: e poi nella 14.04 è automatico
<Giatty> l'ho istallato almeno credo
<Giatty> esiste un comando per testarla?
<jester-> senza con doppia scheda va a casso
<Giatty> per vedere se bumblee la riconosce?
<jester-> Giatty: certo che la riconosce altrimenti avresti problemi
<Giatty> ok ma in windows vedevo la mia scheda video installata, qui se vado su informazioni sul computer mi legge Grafica Intel Sanybridge Mobile
<Giatty> http://it.tinypic.com/r/2it4zfp/8 ecco in software e aggiornamenti la mia situazione
<Giatty> Buona sera ragazzi mi spiegate come cambiare una singola icona di un programma con una di mia scelta in ubuntu 14.04?
<krabador> Giatty, va nella cartella /usr/share/applications
<Giatty> e come faccio??
<krabador> Giatty, come apri le cartelle nella media?
<krabador> mai aperta una cartella?
<Giatty> trovata sono dentro
<Giatty> effetivamente in ubuntu no
<Giatty> poi cosa si fa??
<krabador> vedi se c'è all'interno il file .desktop , del software che di cui vuoi cambiare l'icona
<_eR_> alacarte non esiste più?!
<krabador> Giatty, un punto interrogativo solo va più che bene
<krabador> _eR_, buono
<Giatty> http://it.tinypic.com/r/nq7pi/8 le icone che vedo?
<krabador> è cromium il programma di cui vuoi cambiare l'icona?
<Giatty> si
<krabador> potevi essere più chiaro
<Giatty> scusa
<krabador> Giatty, apri il terminale
<Giatty> fatto
<krabador> cd /usr/share/applications
<krabador> poi mandi ls -la
<krabador> vedi il file .desktop di chromium
<Giatty> ne vedo una valanga
<krabador> tutti di chromium?
<Giatty> no di tutti i programmi installati
<Giatty> poi che si fa?
<krabador> Giatty, cosa non è chiaro di "vedi il file .desktop di chromium" ?
<krabador> hai visto precisamente come si chiama?
<Giatty> ok vedo una stringa: http://it.tinypic.com/r/9jd5x3/8 ma cosa devo fare mi spiace ma non mi è chiaro
<Giatty> è 1 giorno che armeggio con ubuntu e vengo W7
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> sudo gedit chromium.desktop
<krabador> mettendo il nome preciso del .desktop di chromium
<krabador> che ti ho fatto vedere
<krabador> con ls -la
<Giatty> Scusa ma non vi è niente di più semplice?
<Giatty> tutto sto giro per cambiare un'icona?
<krabador> guarda
<krabador> aprire con gedit un file
<krabador> cambiare un indirizzo
<Giatty> pensavo in qualcosa di più user friedly
<krabador> fidati che è molto più semplice che cercarsi un programma che lo fa
<Giatty> friendly
<krabador> Giatty, user friendly , o che faccia tutto da solo?
<alessio25> salve
<Giatty> e solo che mi aspettavo un copia ed incolla
<alessio25> vorrei avere informazioni
<krabador> Giatty, e lo è
<krabador> Giatty, devi incollare l'indirizzo completo dell'immagine , nella voce ICON
<krabador> del file .desktop
<ViCe95> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ViCe95> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<krabador> alessio25, questo è il canale di supporto , per tutto il resto puoi entrare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Giatty, salvare, et voilà
<alessio25> si   ho bisogno di supporto
<Giatty> ok grazie per la pazienza ed il supporto a voi tutti
<krabador> chiedi allora
<alessio25> ok grazie
<alessio25> quando istallo e normkale che linux mi chieda la password
<krabador> Alessio si
<krabador> è il minimo che possa fare
<alessio25> ma  adesempio scarico flasch palier mi da    richiesta di un codice che io non ho
<krabador> alessio25, che Ubuntu usi?
<alessio25> 14
<krabador> alessio25, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> da terminale
<alessio25> mi dice di autenticarmi
<krabador> così installi flash
<krabador> e serve la password di ministrazionr
<krabador> amministrazione
<krabador> il super user
<krabador> che imposti in installazione
<alessio25> io lo fatta ma non funziona
<krabador> funziona
<krabador> controlla di scriverla bene
<krabador> la password
<alessio25> cioe io entro tutto apposto ma quando vado a scaricare qualcosa  o aggiornare la lingua mi   mANDA  quel messaggio
<krabador> le installazioni di software si possono fare solo inserendo la password
<krabador> è una questione di sicurezza
<alessio25> an application is attpeting to perfom an action  that requires privileges authention is required to perform   this action
<alessio25> questoe quello che dice
<krabador> alessio25, sei stato risposto
<krabador> hai altri problemi ?
<alessio25> an application is attpeting to perfom an action  that requires privileges authention is required to perform   this action
<alessio25> questo
<krabador> sei stato risposto a riguardo
<alessio25> devo mettere allora pasword che omesso nellaprima istallazione
<alessio25> o ce bisogno di key speciali
<krabador> si, come ti ho detto prima , la password che hai impostato in installazione del sistema
<alessio25> ok grazie molto  gentile  scusa ma  e laprima volta che uso linux grazie di  nuovo
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> buon sistema
<alessio25> anche a te ciao
<Kimmy_> Ciao non riesco a collegarmo dall ufficio con lubuntu. Si connette ma non trova risoluzione host
<Kimmy_> Ce qualcuni
<tony_B> bella raga
<tony_B> ho un problemino.. su due pc diversi ho installato skype su uno funge sull'altro no
<tony_B> non parte proprio
<tony_B> lubuntu
<tony_B> possibile che non parta perché non c'è di webcam ?
<Tony_B_> mi loggo con il pc incriminato :)
<Tony_B_> è un fisso... se potete aiutarmi o è troppo tardi ?
<Tony_B> ci sono
<Tony_B> ora ad esempio me lo segna installato
<Tony_B> ma se lo lancio non succede nulla :(
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-06
<melarossa> ciao ragazzi ce nessuno online?
<melarossa> sos
<melarossa> su ubuntu inspiegalbilmente mi e' sparito il volume
<melarossa> mi potete aiutare xfavore urgente
<melarossa> sos ce nessuno in linea?
<akis24> giorno
<Tony_B> iorno
<glpiana> ola
<Tony_Bellaraga> iorno
<Tony_Bellaraga> ho un problema relativamente stupido
<Tony_Bellaraga> non mi parte skype :(
<Tony_Bellaraga> si installa ma poi non si avvia
<glpiana> Tony_Bellaraga, che versione hai installato e da dove l'hai presa?
<Tony_Bellaraga> dal sito ufficiale
<glpiana> e poi?
<Tony_Bellaraga> l'ho installata
<glpiana> -.-
<Tony_Bellaraga> e ora in applicazioni e internet ho skype
<glpiana> Tony_Bellaraga, ti ho chiesto anche che versione hai installato
<Tony_Bellaraga> ah ok riguardo un sec
<glpiana> Tony_Bellaraga, non il numero di versione. intendo se hai preso la 32 o la 64 bit
<Tony_Bellaraga> si Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit
<Tony_Bellaraga> poi ho provato anche la 12.04 (multiarch)
<glpiana> Tony_Bellaraga, apri un terminale e scrivi: ps aux | grep skype
<glpiana> !paste | Tony_Bellaraga
<ubot-it> Tony_Bellaraga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tony_Bellaraga> allora passo un sec sul pc incriminato..
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> allora scusami scrivo tutto insieme ?
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> o prima ps aux e dò invio ?
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, è un comando solo
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> come si copia dal terminale il testo ^?
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, lo selezioni, tasto destro -> copia
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> stage     1762  0.0  0.0   5920   772 pts/0    S+   09:35   0:00 grep --color=auto skype
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> solo questo
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, ok, scrivi: skype
<glpiana> se appare qualcosa a terminale mettilo su pastebin!paste | Tony_PC_SKYPE
<glpiana> !paste | Tony_PC_SKYPE
<ubot-it> Tony_PC_SKYPE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> no mi dice Annullato (core dump creato)
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep skype           e metti l'output su pastebin
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> dovrei aver fatto
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, vediamo il link alla pagina di pastebin allora
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> tra l'altro se puo aiutare su un netbook dove ho installato lubuntu allo stesso modo.. skype funziona
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> lo ho messo
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, non vedo nessun indirizzo qui
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> Paste from tony_B at Wed, 6 Aug 2014 08:38:22 +0000
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> l'indirizzo http della pagina, non l'intestazione
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, sai cos'è l'indirizzo di una pagina web?
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, quella roba tipo "www.google.it". quello ho  bisogno
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> non ti seguo :( ma aprli di sto modo di incollare le cose ?
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, se devi aprire un apagina di internet che si chiama www.google.it, dove lo scrivi l'indirizzo?
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, ci sei ancora?
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> scusa il lavoro rieccomi
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> leggo
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> ok forse ho capito
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968203/
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> ma anche quando sono due righe conviene fare sto bordell ? :)
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, no, se sono di più sì
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> k
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, scrivi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure skype
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> fatto
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> ha chiesto passw e poi nessun mess di errore che è già buono
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, scrivi: lsb_release -a
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968224/
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, scrivi: skype
<abito> salve
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> annullato core dump creato
<abito> ho un problema con i doppi schermi sulla mia distro ubuntu, qualcuno ferrato sull'argomento può aiutarmi: ho due schermi uguali ma la scheda video non mi riconosce l'esatta risoluzione di quello collegato in DVI solo se ho collegato anche l'altro monitor con l'uscita HDMI+
<cristian_c> abito, quale scheda video?
<abito> GeeForce 9800 GTX
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<abito> cristian_c, me lo rileva come monitor generico
<abito> cristian_c, mi mette tutto sotto screen 0 possibile?
<cristian_c> abito, quali driver stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> abito, apri un terminale
<abito> cristina_c, quelli proprietari 331.38
<abito> cristian_c, quelli proprietari 331.38
<cristian_c> abito, riscontri problemi di quesdto tipo anche con gli altri driver disponibili?
<cristian_c> abito, come li hai installati?
<cristian_c> abito, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> abito, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | abito
<ubot-it> abito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<abito> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968326/
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> fatto
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, ha scritto qualcosa a terminale?
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> no
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, digita: skype
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> no pardon un sec
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> annullato
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE> no pardon un sec <---- ?
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> no mi ero sbagliato... non aveva scritto niente mi ha solo chiesto la passw
<cristian_c> abito, io vedo più di due dvi
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> ora con skype mi ha dato annullato
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, e metti l'output su pastebin
<abito> cristian_c, la scheda video ha 3 uscite DVI VGA HDMI
<cristian_c> abito, io non le vedo nella scheda tecnica
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> wow tanta roba ok procedo
<cristian_c> abito, http://www.geforce.com/sites/default/files-world/styles/652_width/public/product_images/geforce-9800-gtx/geforce-9800_gtx_brack_med-1000x580.png?itok=LyOXR9xq
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968366/
<abito> no non è lei
<abito> aspetta
<cristian_c> abito, è quella che hai indicato
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, sudo apt-get upgrade      e dimmi se ha pacchetti da aggiornare
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> si
<abito> cristian_c, ecco cosa dice lspci: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX / 9800 GTX+] (rev a2)
<cristian_c> gtx+?
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968379/
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, premi invio e fagli fare gli aggironamenti
<abito> cristian_c, credo
<cristian_c> abito, a parte questo, riguardo l'altra domanda?
<cristian_c> abito, credi?
<abito> cristian_c, non è un pc assemblato da me
<abito> cristian_c, gli altri driver non li ho provati
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> fatto
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, scrivi: sudo apt-get autoremove
<cristian_c> abito, gli open suppongo di sì
<cristian_c> abito, prova gli open
<cristian_c> abito, ma non hia risposto a questa domanda
<cristian_c> *non hai
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> fatto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> abito, come li hai installati?
<abito> cristian_c, dal gestore driver di ubuntu
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, riprova a scrivere: skype
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> Annullato :(
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> provo a disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo ?
<cristian_c> abito, fai una cosa
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, mv .Skype .Skype_old
<abito> cristian_c, sto provando ad installare gli open
<cristian_c> abito, gli open non si installano
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> fatto
<abito> cristian_c, ok
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> non mi ha detto nulla
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, prova ancora con: skype
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> fatto annullato
<abito> cristian_c, sn qui tutt'orecchie
<cristian_c> abito, digita: lspci -nnnk
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> glpaina mi chiedevo non è che non parta perché non c'è la webcam ?
<Tony_PC_SKYPE> mi sembrerebbe assurdo
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, prova con: sudo apt-get purge skype
<abito> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968413/
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, poi sudo apt-get autoremove
<glpiana> Tony_PC_SKYPE, infine reinstalli il pacchetto che hai scaricato
<boh> funziona ?
<glpiana> boh, no
<cristian_c> abito, trovata, è una 9800gtx+ personalizzata da point of view
<boh> volevo solo sapere se ero vista nella chat
<glpiana> ah
<cristian_c> abito, una dvi , una hdmi e una vga
<abito> cristian_c, ok, per passare ai driver open?
<cristian_c> abito, sempre dal gestore driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> abito, le caratteristiche corrispondono?
<abito> cristian_c, della scheda intendi?
<abito> cristian_c, provo a rebootare e torno in chat
<cristian_c> abito, sì, della scheda
<abito> cristian_c, si le caratteristiche corrispondono
<boh> cmq io ho questo problema: non riesco a connettemi con skipe, mi da, "commessione al server non riuscita" ho un vecchio pentium 4 e ubuntu 11.04, il provider dice che non ci sono problemi sulla linea. Qlc mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> boh, non è troppo vecchio il pentium 4 per queste cose?
<cristian_c> io sui pc meno vecchi faccio fatica a lanciare skype
<boh> ha funzionato fino a la settimana scorsa
<cristian_c> boh, inoltre 11.04 è morta e sepolta
<cristian_c> boh, installare una *buntu non obsoleta
<cristian_c> *installa
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<boh> lo so, però per quello a cui è destinato questo computter va benissimo e ci faccio tutto. Ripeto fino a qualche giorno fa funzionava benissimo
<abito> eccomi
<abito> cristian_c, è anche peggio ora mi riconosce addirittura una risoluzione più bassa
<cristian_c> abito, però non hai risposto alla domanda
<boh> qcn può dirmi come faccio a disinstallare skipe e reinstallarlo?
<Tony_B> andata via la luce ! sta mattina tutte a me
<Tony_B> riprovo ad installare quindi skype
<abito> cristian_c, aspetta mi sono perso una domanda allora
<boh> come faccio ?
<abito> cristian_c, torno subito
<abito> cristian_c, una chiamata di assistenza in ufficio
<cristian_c> lol
<Tony_B> glpiana quale scarico ? la 10.4 o la 12.4 ?
<boh> non installo una versione più recente perché essendo il comput. vecchio temo di avere problemi
<cristian_c> boh, provala in live
<cristian_c> boh, che tipo di problemi?
<boh> connessione al server non riuscita
<cristian_c> boh, ?
<cristian_c> <boh> non installo una versione più recente perché essendo il comput. vecchio temo di avere problemi
<cristian_c> lol
<boh> allara, è il server che mi impedisce di connetermi
<glpiana> Tony_B, 12.04
<cristian_c> boh, quindi non provi/installi una *buntu nuova perché hai paura di non connetterti a un server? O.o
<boh> no, perchè il computer è vecchio è troppo vecchio, il sever di connessione riguarda skipe, è questo che mi rifiuta la connessione
<cristian_c> boh, beh, ti è stato già detto cosa fare
<cristian_c> non hai risposto alle domande
<boh> puoi risponderre solo a questa domanda ? i comandi per disinstallare skipe e quelli per reinstallarla, grazie
<cristian_c> boh, ti faccio notare che è finito il supporto alla 11.04, che quindi non è più supportata, neanche in questo chan
<Tony_B> niente da fare
<cristian_c> boh, se ti serve supporto a skype, vieni qui con uan release ancora valida
<boh> ok, by
<glpiana> Tony_B, sudo apt-get purge skype
<glpiana> Tony_B, poi scarica questo http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb
<glpiana> Tony_B, e prova a installarlo
<mafalda> ciao,qualcuno puo aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con il driver voce.fino a ieri funzioniova.poi il sistema si è aggiornato, ed oggi non funziona. :( help!
<Tony_B> mi da 17kb
<cristian_c> mafalda, stai parlando dell'audio?
<mafalda> si
<cristian_c> mafalda, apri un terminale
<mafalda> ok,fatto
<cristian_c> mafalda, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Tony_B> e mi dà errore la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta
<cristian_c> mafalda, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | mafalda
<ubot-it> mafalda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Tony_B, metti su pastebin l'errore
<Tony_B> dice solo la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta
<Tony_B> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb sono solo pochi kb ti torna ?
<glpiana> Tony_B, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get -f install
<abito> cristian_c, eccomi
<mafalda> ok, postato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> abito, trovata, è una 9800gtx+ personalizzata da point of view
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> abito, una dvi , una hdmi e una vga
<Tony_B> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968728/
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> abito, le caratteristiche corrispondono?
<abito> cristian_c, si ho attivato i driver open
<cristian_c> mafalda, posta qui il link al paste
<cristian_c> abito, lol
<mafalda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968726/
<glpiana> Tony_B, scrivi: skype
<abito> cristian_c, ma la situazione non è cambiata anzi ora non mi rileva lo schermo collegato in HDMI e quello collegato ha una risoluzione di 1024*700
<Tony_B> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> abito, ma non ho capito se è come ho ipotizzato
<cristian_c> confermi?
<glpiana> Tony_B, scarica questo http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype-bin_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb
<abito> cristian_c, GTX+ 9800 point of view è quella la scheda
<abito> cristian_c, altrimenti credo di essermi perso qualche tua risposta
<glpiana> Tony_B, e poi installalo
<Tony_B> ok
<glpiana> Tony_B, e poi scrivi: rm -r .Skype        dopodichè prova ad avviarlo con: skype
<cristian_c> abito, ti stai perdendo un po' troppe cose
<cristian_c> anche ripetute :P
<abito> cristian_c, si le caratteristiche corrispondono a quelle che mi hai detto tu
<cristian_c> mafalda, ok, visto
<cristian_c> abito, ok
<Tony_B> fatto sempre Annullato e core dump creato
<glpiana> Tony_B, fammi sta prova: avvia una sessione ospite e prova ad avviare skype da lì
<cristian_c> abito, ora stai usando gli open?
<Tony_B> ok
<abito> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> mafalda, controlla le impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> abito, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> nuovamente
<mafalda> già fatto il test, non funziona
<abito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968772/
<mafalda> le impostazioni sono giuste
<abito> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968772/
<mafalda> il pc non legge nemmeno gli mp3 o video. mi cerca dei pacchetti.quando faccio ok, dice impossibile trovarli
<glpiana> mafalda, buntu o altra interfaccia?
<mafalda> ? ...ho ubuntu 14.04
<glpiana> mafalda, installa il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Tony_Ospite> eccomi
<glpiana> Tony_Ospite, stesso risultato?
<Tony_Ospite> allora qui per lo meno da guest mi dà il messaggio di errore dicendomi che skype si è chiuso inaspettatamente
<glpiana> Tony_Ospite, nel terminale scrivi: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype
<Tony_Ospite> cosa faccio con la finestrella di skype ? rilancio o chiudo ?
<glpiana> Tony_Ospite, prima chiudila
<cristian_c> mafalda, quale test?
<cristian_c> abito, ci sono meno interfacce rispetto a prima
<Tony_Ospite> sto facendo sembra stia lavorando
<mafalda> cristian c, no ho capito? che test?
<Tony_Ospite> ho incollato LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype e non mi dice nulla nel senso che non posso più digitare
<Tony_Ospite> ah no ecco
<cristian_c> <mafalda> già fatto il test, non funziona
<cristian_c> mafalda, lol
<abito> cristian_c, questi protrebbero aver dato problemi? : libvdpau1 linux-image-generic nvidia-libopencl1-331 nvidia-opencl-icd-331
<abito>   nvidia-settings screen-resolution-extra
<cristian_c> sono io che lo domando
<Tony_Ospite> allora mi dice Annullato e mi riapre la finestrella in frontend
<mafalda> aha il test del volume, le impostazioni intendevo
<glpiana> Tony_Ospite, che finestrella?
<Tony_Ospite> del rilancia o lascia chiuso
<mafalda> qual'è il comando giusto per istallare ubuntu-restricted-extras ? ... mi da non found :D
<glpiana> capito. non va nemmeno così
<glpiana> Tony_Ospite, torna in sessione nromale
<abito> cristian_c, riloggo devono staccare la corrente qualche minuto :)
<glpiana> mafalda, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Tony_Ospite> ok niente era rimasta la richiesta se rialnciare
<cristian_c> <abito> cristian_c, questi protrebbero aver dato problemi? : libvdpau1 linux-image-generic nvidia-libopencl1-331 nvidia-opencl-icd-331
<Tony_Ospite> nel terminale mi dice annullato
<pneppe> salve, è possibile installare Ubuntu su Hard Disk esterno?
<cristian_c> mafalda, puoi postare schermata?
<mafalda> sta scaricando
<cristian_c> lol
<Tony_Ospite> k
<pneppe> posso installare ubuntu su hard disk esterno?
<glpiana> pneppe, sì, basta che lo selezioni in fase di installazione come media di installazione. occhio a dove gli fai installare grub però
<pneppe> in che senso occhio a grub?
<glpiana> pneppe, se lo installi sull'hard disk interno al pc, al momento in cui avvii il pc senza disco esterno collegato non riuscirai ad avviare nulla
<pneppe> e non posso avviare neanche Windows?
<glpiana> pneppe, se metti grub sul disco interno e avvii senza disco esterno non puoi. se installi grub sul disco esterno su cui installi ubuntu il problema non sussiste
<pneppe> quindi devo installare anche grub su hard disk esterno
<glpiana> pneppe, esatto. durante l'installazione vedrai un menu relativo al punto di installazione di grub
<pneppe> e devo scegliere dunque di installarlo su hdd esterno
<glpiana> pneppe, sì, sullo stesso disco su cui vai a installare ubuntu
<pneppe> ok, grazie mille. L'assistenza tecnica migliore è sicuramente la vostra
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> pneppe, se hai dubbi durante l'installazione, collegati e chiedi
<mafalda> non va ancora  :(   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968876/
<pneppe> considerate che alla Microsoft mi hanno mandato male per aver nominato ubuntu...
<glpiana> mafalda, cosa non va?
<mafalda> l'audio
<glpiana> mafalda, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> mafalda, dimmi se si apre un mixer
<mafalda> si
<glpiana> mafalda, prendi una schermata e postala
<glpiana> !image | mafalda
<ubot-it> mafalda: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mafalda> ok
<mafalda> http://postimg.org/image/nz4c8ibr3/5c0d57eb/
<glpiana> mafalda, torna al mixer e premi la freccia verso l'alto per alzare il volume del primo canale
<mafalda> ok,fatto
<glpiana> mafalda, ora apri un altro temrinale e scrivi: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<mafalda> ok
<mafalda> fatto,esce questa     Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<glpiana> mafalda, niente suono?
<glpiana> mafalda, pc fisso o portatile?
<mafalda> no
<mafalda> portatile
<mafalda>  ieri funzionava normalmente
<mafalda> adesso funziona!!
<mafalda> grazie mille
<mafalda> ciao a tutti
<davide> ciao
<davide> come butta
<pneppe> come posso usare ubuntu come live cd?
<pneppe> ho un pc con Windows 8.1
<akis24> pneppe: mettendolo nel lettore  e avviandolo in live cosi testi che funzioni tutto
<pneppe> ok, ma non vorrei intaccasse il sistema o il bios
<akis24> pneppe: non intacca un bel nulla se avvii " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<pneppe> ok, grazie. In passato l'ho usato in dual boot grazie a wubi
<Tony_skype> ci sono di nuovo :) non ci ho ancora rinunciato
<Tony_skype> vorrei capire perché glpiana sei gentilissimo
<davide> skype con ubuntu 10.04 funzia
<davide> scusate 14.04
<Tony_skype> cazzarola stesso lubuntu sull'altro netbook si è installato
<Tony_skype> si davide su un netbook io lo sto usando su un fisso non riesco ancora
<glpiana> Tony_skype, ora sei dal tuo utente normale?
<Tony_skype> normale
<glpiana> Tony_skype, prova da lì con LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype
<Tony_skype> annullato
<glpiana> Tony_skype, dammi l'output di: uname -a
<Tony_skype> Linux stage-K7S41GX 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:12 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Tony_skype, che interfaccia usi?
<Tony_skype> sto athlon maledetto ? o l'hd  !? cosa intendi per intefaccia ?
<glpiana> Tony_skype, la grafica del tuo sistema
<glpiana> Tony_skype, hai unity, kde, lxde o altro?
<Tony_skype> bella domanda non saprei ho scaricato lubuntu
<glpiana> lxde dunque
<glpiana> Tony_skype, dammi l'output di: locate libGL.so.1
<Tony_skype> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7969191/
<glpiana> Tony_skype, nulla, non trovo altre possibili soluzioni al momento
<glpiana> Tony_skype, vuoi provare con una versione di skype precedente?
<glpiana> Tony_skype, http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype-bin_4.1.0.20+4.0.0.8-0ubuntu0.11.10.1_i386.deb e http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_4.1.0.20+4.0.0.8-0ubuntu0.11.10.1_i386.deb
<glpiana> Tony_skype, disinstalla quella che hai su e metti queste
<Tony_skype> provo
<Tony_skype> mi ricordi come disinstallare da terminale la vecchia ?
<glpiana> Tony_skype, sudo apt-get purge skype skype-bin
<Tony_skype> niente ne nuove ne vecchie versioni ! si installano nma non partono
<Tony_skype> non vorrei davvero fosse perché su questo pc non ho una webcam
<glpiana> Tony_skype, non c'entra nulla la webcam
<Tony_skype> ma infatti e che sarà mai allora il processore ?
<Tony_skype> premetto che prima avevo xp e usavo skype
<glpiana> non c'entra nulla nemmeno windows :D
<Tony_skype> voglio un colpevole !! v
<francesco_> Salve vorrei una mano per partizionare il mio disco per avere un dual boot win /ubuntu pensavo di non avere problemi ma non riesco a eliminare le partizioni  /dev/mapper ho provato a leggere qualcosa ma non ci salto fuori...
<walter_> ciao ho un problema con il gestore degli aggiornamenti non aggiorna si blocca
<krabador> walter_, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get update , e fa un pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | walter_
<ubot-it> walter_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> francesco_,apri gparted,e manda una schermata
<krabador> !image | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bellu> ciao ragazzi! da qualche giorno ho un problema con xubuntu 14.04 ed il mio portatile HP2230s...non so perchè ma il touchpad del portatile si disattiva e non riesco più a comdare il mouse. anche ora è capitato x due volte e son stato costretto a collegare un mouse usb...qualcuno può darmi un aiuto? grazie in anticipo
<francesco_> krabador, penso di aver risolto abilitando il RAID dalla scheda madre, se ho problemi torno a chiedere. Grazie
<bellu> up
<krabador> bellu, non è ul forum qui
<krabador> bellu, hai un tasto di attivazione, il touchpad ?
<bellu> no
<krabador> bellu, apri il terminale, manda lspci e lsusb , e fa un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | bellu
<ubot-it> bellu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bellu> questo è lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/7969844/
<bellu> questo è lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/7969853/
<krabador> bellu, premi fn + f7
<bellu> diminuisce la luminosità dello schermo...
<krabador> stacca il mouse usb, manda     xinput list
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> e pastebin
<bellu> krabador, ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/7969911/
<krabador> bellu, da un doppio tap veloce
<krabador> sul touchpad
<bellu> scusa, cos'è un doppio tap veloce??
<glpiana> un toc toc col dito
<bellu> non succede nulla...
<krabador> bellu, all'accensione va, e poi smette da solo ?
<bellu> si, proprio così...ora l'ha fatto la prima volta quando ho acceso il pc..poi ho riavviato e l'ha fatto di nuovo e quindo ho collegato un mouse usb esterno che sto tuttora usando..
<krabador> bellu, osì...ora l'ha fatto la prima volta quando ho acceso il pc..poi ho riavviato e l'ha fatto di nuovo e quindo ho collegato un mouse usb esterno che sto tuttora usando..
<krabador> * gnu (~quassel@net-93-147-91-211.cust.dsl.teletu.it) è entrato in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> * gnu è ora conosciuto come Guest16922
<krabador> sorry
<krabador> bellu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<oblo> ciao krab!
<krabador> eeee guardo il mondo da un oblooooo'
<oblo> ehehe
<krabador> bellu, va anche a vedere tra le impostazioni di unity
<glpiana> non ha detto di avere xubuntu?
<krabador> ah giusto
<bellu> non riesco a trovare una soluzione...
<bellu> su preferenze di sistema - touchpad lo vedo abilitato..
<glpiana> bellu, dammi l'outpu di lsmod
<bellu> eccolo glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970039/
<glpiana> bellu, ora il touchpad è fuori uso?
<bellu> si glpiana, sto usando un mouse usb..
<glpiana> bellu, scrivi nel terminale: sudo rmmod psmouse
<glpiana> bellu, e poi sudo modprobe psmouse
<bellu> grandissimo glpiana!!! ora funzia!!!
<glpiana> bellu, però se normalmente smette di funzionare smetterà ancora di farlo
<glpiana> bellu, rimuovere e ricaricarne il driver è solo un palliativo
<bellu> infatti ho esultato troppo presto...ha già smesso...
<bellu> ha funzionato solo per pochi secondi...
<glpiana> bellu, scrivi: dmesg | tail    e metti su pastebin
<bellu> ma quale può essere la causa??
<bellu> ecco il risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970115/
<glpiana> bellu, che versione hai di xubuntu?
<bellu> 14.04
<glpiana> bellu, dammi l'outpu di uname -a
<bellu> eccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970130/
<glpiana> bellu, sudo rmmod psmouse                e dimmi se il mouse va
<bellu> glpiana, non succede nulla dopo questo comando..
<glpiana> bellu, oki, ridai sudo modprobe psmouse
<bellu> si, ora funzia!!! grande!!
<bellu> da cosa dipende??
<glpiana> bellu, e semtterà subito
<glpiana> dammi dmesg | tail
<bellu> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970191/...x il momento continua a funzionare..
<bellu>  scusa, prova questo collegamento  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970191/
<bellu> il precedente non andava..
<bellu> continua a funzionare...
<pesentima> Salve ho un problema con edubuntu
<pesentima> e sono un neofita
<glpiana> bellu, proviamo un'altra cosa: sudo rmmod psmouse    seguito da sudo modprobe synaptics_i2c
<glpiana> pesentima, spiega che problema hai
<pesentima> praticamente mentre cerco di aggiornare edubuntu
<pesentima> mi appare un errore
<glpiana> pesentima, che errore?
<glpiana> !paste | pesentima
<ubot-it> pesentima: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !image | pesentima
<ubot-it> pesentima: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pesentima> faild to fect
<bellu> glpiana, anche se continua a funzionare??
<glpiana> pesentima, per permetterci di provare a risolvere i tuoi problemi sarebbe necessaria una certa precisione nel riportare gli errori
<glpiana> bellu, sì
<pesentima_> Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unity/unity_7.2.2+14.04.20140714-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.140.45 80] Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unity/libunity-core-6.0-9_7.2.2+14.04.20140714-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.140.45 80] Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unity/unity-services_7.2.2+14.04.20140714-0ubu
<pesentima_> ecco il mio problema
<glpiana> pesentima_, ti ho indicato il linke per gli output testuali e quello per le immagini
<glpiana> pesentima_, non incollare output lunghi in canale, grazie della collaborazione
<pesentima_> mi rimandi il link
<glpiana> !paste | pesentima_
<ubot-it> pesentima_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bellu> glpiana, col primo comando ha smesso di funzionare, e con il secondo non è cambiato nulla...
<glpiana> bellu, nel senso che non ha ripreso?
<bellu> già..
<bellu> adesso non è funzionante..
<bellu> sto usando il mouse usb
<glpiana> bellu, sudo rmmod synaptics_i2c    seguito da sudo modprobe psmouse
<bellu> ok, ora si è rimesso a funzionare..
<pesentima_> ecco
<pesentima_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970274/
<bellu> grande glpiana!!! ma hai capito cos'aveva? mi risuccederà??
<glpiana> bellu, so che non è una soluzione, ma per il momento se si blocca, dai quei due comandi (rmmod e poi modprobe) per farlo ripartire
<glpiana> bellu, non abbiamo risolto nulla
<bellu> ma secondo te da cosa dipende??
<glpiana> pesentima_, usi ubuntu, kubuntu o altro?
<glpiana> bellu, qualcosa che va in conflitto con sto driver. ma a fare una ricerca era roba che si verificava 8 o 10 anni fa
<pesentima_> edubuntu
<pesentima_> ultima versione
<glpiana> che interfaccia ha?
<pesentima_> vecchio stile
<bellu> ok, chiaro, quindi se si blocca di nuovo devo dare questi due comandi: sudo rmmod synaptics_i2c    seguito da sudo modprobe psmouse
<glpiana> bellu, no, sudo rmmod psmouse    seguito da sudo modprobe psmouse
<glpiana> pesentima_, scrivi nel terminale: gksudo software-properties-gtk
<bellu> ok glpiana, grazie infinite x il momento!!!
<glpiana> ciao bellu
<bellu> ciao e grazie ancora!!
<pesentima_> fatto
<glpiana> pesentima_, dove vedi "scaricare da" apri il menu, seleziona la voce "altro"
<glpiana> pesentima_, poi vai sui server italiani e scegli garr o fastbull, dopodichè chiudi
<glpiana> pesentima_, nel terminale dai: sudo apt-get update
<pesentima_> fatto
<pesentima_> ora sembra andare grazie!
<lillo> salve a tutti, ho installato ubuntu sul mio portatile e mi piace molto, ma ho alcuni problemi.... si impalla quando voglio vedere un album fotografico e quando navigo in internet...cosa posso fare?
<akis24> lillo: che pc hai ? cpu? ram? scheda video?
<lillo> ho un portatile dell inspiron 6400.... credo di avere un gb di ram, e' piuttosto vecchiotto
<lillo> su internet si impalla quando vado su facebook o quando vado sul corriere o repubblica.... credo per colpa di flash e java...\
<akis24> lillo: ubuntu richiede un pc con piu' risorse ecc  potresti provare a installare xubuntu o lubuntu su quel pc
<lillo> ah ho capito.. :( potrebbe essere un problema di scheda video?
<akis24> lillo:  si anche ovviamente
<lillo> e' una ati mobility radeon 1400
<akis24> lillo: ho visto le caratteristiche del notebok e forse è meglio installarci lubuntu
<lillo> ok
<lillo> oggi non posso ma e' facile passare da ubuntu a lubuntu? o devo fare il backup di tutto l'hd?
<akis24> lillo: puoi sempre fare il backup ma dovrai reinstallare da zero
<akis24> lillo:  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<lillo> grazie ;)
<akis24> di nulla
<Bibiro> Secondo voi se installo MATE 1.8 su kubuntu
<Bibiro> rischio di far casini?
<Bibiro> lo scoprirò solo provando!
<Tony_no-Skype> bella raga
<Tony_no-Skype> insomma non ci ho ancora rinunciato, solo perché su un'altro pc più scarso son riuscito ad installare skype su lubuntu e qui no !
<Tony_no-Skype> inoltre è possibile vedere i computer in rete ?
<Bibiro> per i computer in rete
<Bibiro> devi creare un server samba
<akis24> Tony_no-Skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Bibiro> ma i repository di ubuntu 14.04 e di kubuntu 14.04
<Bibiro> sono diversi?
<Bibiro> comunque tony_no-skype
<Bibiro> con skype che problema hai avuto?
<Bibiro> nessuno sa rispondere alla mia domanda? peccato (se i repo son diversi)
<akis24> Bibiro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository
<Bibiro> non c'è scritto se sono gli stessi
<Bibiro> o no
<jester-> sera
<Bibiro> ciao jester
<Bibiro> ho fatto come hai detto tu per il portatile
<Bibiro> ed ha funzionato
<Bibiro> grazie
<jester-> bene
<Bibiro> mi ha creato anche lo swap e tutto
<Bibiro> ma tu per caso lo sai
<Bibiro> se i repository di ubuntu e quelli di kubuntu son gli stessi?
<jester-> Bibiro: sono gli stessi per tutte distro
<jester-> il sistema è sempre lo stessa cambia solo il vestito
<Tony_no-Skype> eccomi
<Bibiro> e allora perché dice che non trova il pacchetto mate?
<Bibiro> ho letto che li hanno aggiunti
<Bibiro> nei repo ufficiali
<Bibiro> Tony_no-skype che problema ti da skype?
<Tony_no-Skype> bibiro ho un netbook e un pc fisso sul primo skype si installa e funge, sul secondo si installa e non parte
<jester-> !info mate
<ubot-it> Package mate does not exist in trusty
<Tony_no-Skype> intanto leggo il link per la lan
<jester-> Bibiro: devi abilitare repo partenrs e indipendent
<Bibiro> già fatto
<Bibiro> ma non lo trova lo stesso
<jester-> Bibiro: 14.04?
<Bibiro> 14.04.1
<Bibiro> la LTS
<jester-> Bibiro: se no c'è non c'è per fortuna
<Bibiro> boh, non so come installarlo
<Bibiro> però su ubuntu
<Bibiro> l'avevo installato tranquillamente
<Bibiro> (in pratica ieri sera ho installato ubuntu per provarlo)
<jester-> Bibiro: Bibiro i repo sono sempre gli stessi
<Bibiro> (ed ora son già tornato su kubuntu)
<Bibiro> non capisco cos'ho combinato
<Bibiro> allora
<Bibiro> perfetto ho trovato il repository da aggiungere!
<Bibiro> comunque tony_no-skype appena puoi se mi dici che problema hai avuto con skype
<Bibiro> provo ad aiutarti
<Tony_no-Skype> Bibiro non parte semplicemente
<Tony_no-Skype> non si avvia
<Bibiro> che cosa strana
<Bibiro> a me lo fa steam
<jester-> Bibiro: a tuo rischio e pericolo, qui roba esterna è OT e non si assite poi di conseguenza
<jester-> Tony_no-Skype: installato come
<Tony_no-Skype> ciao jester :)
<Bibiro> tony il terminale che ti dice?
<Tony_no-Skype> allora ho un net e un fisso ho scaricato e installato la versione per ubuntu su uno tutto ok sul fisso si installa ma non parte
<Bibiro> tony, esattamente ciò che mi fa steam... sul netbook parte senza problemi
<jester-> Tony_no-Skype: è noto che va messo quello da repo
<Bibiro> qui sul fisso non vuole proprio partire
<Bibiro> provo una cosa
<Tony_no-Skype> da qui http://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<jester-> Tony_no-Skype: come detto appena sopra giringiro è il classico esempio di problem roba at minchiam
<jester-> Tony_no-Skype: toglilo, attivi repo partners e indipendent, cancelli cartella .Skype e installi da repo
<jester-> è nota la cosa
<Matt_91> jester-, e non va na mado**a da repo XD
<Matt_91> jester-, dal sito funge skype
<Tony_no-Skype> spetta jester non ti seguo
<Tony_no-Skype> sul netbook perché non ho dovuto fare questo ?
<jester-> Matt_91: allora giusta quello di Tony_no-Skype
<Matt_91> Tony_no-Skype, che dice?
<Matt_91> purga tutto e installa quello dal sito che funge tutto
<Tony_no-Skype> dico che su un netbook così ho fatto e funge su un fisso non c'è verso
<jester-> Matt_91: ha gia quello da sito
<Bibiro> mate si bugga, peccato. LXDE mica è OT qui?
<Bibiro> alla fine Lubuntu usa LXDE
<jester-> Tony_no-Skype: 14.04 su entrambi?
<Tony_no-Skype> yep :(
<jester-> Bibiro: è OT il casotto
<Bibiro> jester- secondo te se installo Xfce su Kubuntu faccio casino?
<jester-> Tony_no-Skype: adesso te lo aggiusta Matt_91
<Tony_no-Skype> grazie raga
<Matt_91> Tony_no-Skype, ma che è a 64bit?
<Tony_no-Skype> credo di no è un athlon 686
<Bibiro> non so
<Matt_91> Tony_no-Skype, allora devi scaricare quello vecchio spetta che guardo io
<jester-> Bibiro: rimangono per conto loro al login scegli ma mischia applicazione lib e quantaltro stai creando un sistema casotto senza mignotte
<Bibiro> allora non lo metto
<Tony_no-Skype> ah ok è per questo il netbook sarà 64bitti
<Bibiro> tony_no-skype
<Bibiro> sul netbook che hai come apu?
<jester-> Bibiro: è contro alle buone regole e alla policy del canale, è difficle assistere poi su os da circo barnum
<Matt_91> Tony_no-Skype, scarica skype ubuntu 10.04 32bit
<Bibiro> l'atom n450?
<Tony_no-Skype> k
<Bibiro> jester- os da circo barnum ahahah
<Tony_no-Skype> avevo provato credo cmq riprovo
<Bibiro> comunue evito
<Bibiro> per evitare di fare casino
<Bibiro> mi fido di te
<Matt_91> Tony_no-Skype, ma se avvii da terminale che dice?
<Matt_91> Tony_no-Skype, skype
<Tony_no-Skype> Annullato
<Bibiro> Matt_91 per caso sai come risolvere al fatto che steam non si avvii?
<Tony_no-Skype> ora ho dato sudo apt-get purge skype skype-bin
<Tony_no-Skype> e riprovo con la 10.4
<Matt_91> Bibiro, errore?
<Bibiro> ti spiego
<Bibiro> allora
<Bibiro> ti pastebinno l'errore ok?
<Bibiro> cioè se lo avvio dalla barra di avvio applicazioni
<Bibiro> semplicemente esce il caricamento nella taskbar senza mostrare nessuna schermata
<Matt_91> Bibiro, pastebinna
<Bibiro> mentre se lo avvio da terminale
<Bibiro> mi da un errore
<Bibiro> aspetta un attimo solo
<Bibiro> non riesco ad avviarlo da terminale
<Bibiro> ok ci son riuscito
<Bibiro> ora ti pastebinno
<Bibiro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7971077/
<Tony_skype> niente neanche la 23bitti funge
<Matt_91> Bibiro, pastebina il file: /tmp/dumps/crash_20140806170337_1.dmp
<Matt_91> Tony_skype, avvia da terminale e vedi che dice
<Tony_skype> ok
<Tony_skype> Annullato
<Matt_91> Tony_skype, poi è meglio che rimentti la 12.04 multiarch XD
<Bibiro> non riesco
<Matt_91> Bibiro, gedit /tmp/dumps/crash_20140806170337_1.dmp
<Bibiro> non me lo fa incollare
<Bibiro> mi dice che il file ha caratteri non validi ed è impostato in sola lettura
<Bibiro> seleziono tutto
<Bibiro> faccio copia
<Bibiro> incollo e mi incolla solo
<Bibiro> "MDMP"
<Bibiro> comunque ho usato kate per avviarlo
<Bibiro> dato che ho kubuntu
<Matt_91> Bibiro, allora da terminale: nano /tmp/dumps/crash_20140806170337_1.dmp
<Matt_91> Bibiro, oppure caricalo da qualche parte
<Tony_skype> ora ho tolto entrambe resto in attesa
<Tony_skype> non sò più che provare
<Bibiro> come faccio a selezionare tutto
<Bibiro> su nano?
<Bibiro> idea
<Bibiro> matt_91
<Bibiro> mi dici un sito dove posso upparti il file?
<Matt_91> Bibiro, dove ti pare :D
<Bibiro> http://www60.zippyshare.com/v/77984046/file.html
<Bibiro> scusa se sono un po' lento
<Bibiro> ho molto sonno
<jester-> Tony_skype: hai tolto coa
<jester-> coa
<jester-> cosa
<Tony_skype> skype :)
<Matt_91> Bibiro, allora... complimenti per il PC :) però non è che si capisca gran c'è da quel report, io proverei a cancellare i file di configurazione di steam
<jester-> Tony_skype: rm -r .Skype
<jester-> Tony_skype: dpg -l | grep skype
<jester-> Tony_skype: dpkg -l | grep skype e merti nel paste
<Matt_91> Bibiro, comunque il report a steam lo ha inviato... io vedrei su un loro forum... ma andava o non è mai andato? perchè potresti provare a purgare tutto e reinstallarlo
<Bibiro> non è mai andato
<Bibiro> neanche con la vecchia installazione
<Tony_skype> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7971201/
<Bibiro> (sempre di kubuntu)
<Bibiro> grazie per i complimenti, però da più problemi questo PC che il mio vecchio lenovo del 2005 eheh
<Bibiro> ho letto che possono essere i driver
<Bibiro> dato che io sto usando i driver proprietari
<Bibiro> perché quelli open non funzionano
<Bibiro> infatti ho dovuto installare in nomodeset
<Matt_91> Bibiro, può essere
<Bibiro> non si può risolvere questo problema in qualche modo?
<Matt_91> Bibiro, ma hai scheda video incorporata nel processore di quelli all in one?
<Bibiro> no, ho una amd radeon hd 6570 dedicata
<Bibiro> e come CPU ho l'amd fx 6100
<Bibiro> tu intendi le APU?
<Matt_91> Bibiro, no no, ok. Prova dai steam --help e vedi se c'è una safe mode XD
<Matt_91> hahahahahaha
<Bibiro> vedo
<Bibiro> niente
<Bibiro> mi ridà quell'errore
<Bibiro> anche se faccio steam --help
<Matt_91> man steam
<Bibiro> è uscita una roba
<Bibiro> vedo in options?
<Bibiro> non capisco
<Matt_91> Bibiro, leggi e vedi :)
<Bibiro> ho letto ma non capisco che significa
<Matt_91> lol
<Bibiro> cioè
<Bibiro> dice
<Matt_91> Bibiro, pastebina tutto
<Bibiro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7971256/
<Matt_91> Bibiro, ok, non ha documentazione
<Matt_91> Tony_skype, sudo apt-get install skype
<Bibiro> quindi in pratica mi attacco? lol
<Matt_91> Bibiro, google :)
<jester-> Matt_91: se poi cerchi auto affidabilita classifiche 2013 ne escono a dozzine e nessuna sgarra  http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2014/01/03/report-affidabilita-2013-promosse-auto-tedesche-e-giapponesi-male-italiane-e-francesi/822251/
<Matt_91> o vai sul forum di steam
<Matt_91> !ban | jester-
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ban'
<Matt_91> XD
<Matt_91> che spammi di qui?
<jester-> male Alfa Romeo 159 e le Fiat Punto, Bravo e Panda, tutte arrivate dal 120esimo posto in giù. La piccola utilitaria del Lingotto, però, è la peggiore. Con il 17,1% di esemplari difettosi
<Tony_skype> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto skype
<Matt_91> Tony_skype, abilita i partners
<jester-> Matt_91: ci vuole un bel fegato a consigliarla a un amico
<jester-> sbaglià canàl lol
<Tony_skype> non conosco matt
<Tony_skype> che sono ?
<Matt_91> jester-, io ho panda e ora 500L prima touran difettosa
<Tony_skype> raga io rinuncierei volentieri a skype mi basterebbe vedere i computers in rete
<Tony_skype> mettevo skype per poter inviare files si anche per attivare una chiamata e guardare con la webcam a distanza però insomma se non si installa amen
<Matt_91> Tony_skype, vai su software center - > sorgenti software
<Matt_91> Tony_skype, sotto il menù modifica
<Matt_91> Tony_skype, veloce che vado dopo, op op op op
<Tony_skype> si che scelgo ?
<Tony_skype> modalità esperto ?
<Matt_91> Tony_skype, boooo ma dove sei?
<Tony_skype> lubuntu software center
<Tony_skype> rotellina opzioni
<Matt_91> Tony_skype, lol allora facciamo da teminale va XD
<Tony_skype> hih
<Matt_91> Tony_skype, come si chiama l'editor di testo di lubuntu?
<Tony_skype> forse ho trovato
<Tony_skype> partner di canonical ?
<Matt_91> Tony_skype, si
<Matt_91> e poi lo installi.
<Matt_91> ciao ciao Tony_skype
<Tony_skype> ok grazie
<jester-> Tony_skype: togliere l'installato e cancellare -Skype
<jester-> .SKYPE
<zeroG> ciao a tutti, sono alle prime armi, stò tentando di installare lubuntu su un piccolo Asus eee PC 4G ma mi chiede lubunti login.. cosa devo fare? Grazie
<zeroG> qualcuno mi può aiutare? grazie
<Bibiro> ma com'è che KDE è così poco reattivo
<Bibiro> e sembra lento?
<Bibiro> boh
<Bibiro> ho risolto
<Bibiro> il problema era che gli effetti erano impostati su "xrender" e non usando Open GL 3.01
<Tony_Skype> sempre qui sto ahah
<Tony_Skype> ormai è una questione di principio
<Tony_Skype> ho avviato i partners, installato tutte le versioni da terminale da non terminale ora voglio avviare skype anche qui che cazz :)
<Angelo__> Buongiorno,dovrei masterizzare l'iso di ubuntu su cd,ho windows 8.1,come posso fare?
<pesentima> Salve avrei alcune domande sono nuovo di ubuntu e ho installato l'ultima versione di edubuntu
<pesentima> posso ?
<Tony_Skype> io intanto mi chiedo tipo... secondo voi cosa è il fatto dei 32 o 64 bit ?
<jester-> !iso | Angelo__
<ubot-it> Angelo__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !chiedi | pesentima
<ubot-it> pesentima: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pesentima> ok allora la mia prima domanda era se era possibile vedere infinity su ubuntu.
<jester-> pesentima:  infinit sarebbe?
<Angelo__> grazie :)
<jester-> !usbwin | Angelo__
<ubot-it> Angelo__: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<pesentima> infinity è il servizio on demand di mediaset presente?
<jester-> pesentima: non uso
<pesentima> fa nulla poi volevo sapere se era possibile creare i collegamenti delle app su scrivania in stile windows
<falcoman-1> Buonasera a tutti
<falcoman-1> Scusate l'intrusione vorrei aggiornare il mio ubuntu 13.04 alla versione più recente
<jester-> pesentima: è possibile ma cambia da ambinte grafico ad ambiente grafico
<falcoman-1> ma mi da errore mi date qualche dritta
<jester-> falcoman-1: segui il metodo ripristino
<falcoman-1> cioè?
<jester-> !ripristino | falcoman-1
<ubot-it> falcoman-1: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> 13.10 è pure scaduta quindi non puoi avanzare
<pesentima> come faccio a crearli io ho interfaccia vecchio stile per capirci
<jester-> a parte che servirebbero due avanzamenti
<falcoman-1> azz allora come faccio?
<jester-> pesentima: cioè?
<jester-> falcoman-1: segui la guida che ti ha incato ubot-it sopra
<falcoman-1> ok provo
<pesentima> gnome
<falcoman-1> e poi aggiorno
<falcoman-1> posso aggiornarlo alla 14.04
<falcoman-1> ?
<jester-> pesentima: che sappia se gnome3 tieni prumto alt e poi clicchi destro sulla app nei menu
<jester-> agginugu al desktop
<jester-> falcoman-1: usi uk cd della 14.10 logicamente
<falcoman-1> grazie provo
<pesentima> non va?
<pesentima> ricevuto?
<pesentima> non puo qualcuno entrare in remoto al pc e farmi vedere come si creano i collegamenti?
<pesentima> come si creano i collegamenti su gnome 3 con alt tasto destro non va
<newubu> sers
<newubu> a tutti
<newubu> ho problema con ubuntu
<newubu> non riesce amontare le partizioni
<newubu> mount: secondo mtab, /dev/sda1 è montato su /media mount non riuscito
<newubu> mount: solamente root può montare /dev/sda3 su /media/sda3
<newubu> questi errori me li da con il gestore file di ubuntu nautilus
<newubu> c'e qualcuno
<falcoman> jester-: ci sei
<mezzacapa> ragazzi quale opzione di empathy devo selezionare per poter effettuare videochiamate con empathy
<mezzacapa> ?
<mezzacapa> più precisamente perchè solo con determinati contatti ho la possibilità di connettermi con una video chiamata??? qual è l'oscuro motivo con cui empathy seleziona i contatti degni di questa qualità????
<cristian_c> mezzacapa, quale protocollo?
<cristian_c> di comunicazione
<mezzacapa> gtalk cristian_c
<mezzacapa> firefox prednde troppa ram
<cristian_c> mezzacapa, che c'entra firefox?
<cristian_c> stiamo parlando di empathy
<mezzacapa> nel senso che prima miconnettevo attraveerso hangout di gtalk
<mezzacapa> comunque mi potresti dare qualche delucidazione riguardo la mia domanda
<mezzacapa> ?
<mezzacapa> esatto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mezzacapa, quindi quali contatti sì e quali no?
<cristian_c> mezzacapa, tu usi il protocollo di gtalk, giusto?
<mezzacapa> esatto
<mezzacapa> l'ho installato
<mezzacapa> per esempio la persona che volevo conttattare ha cercato di contattarmi lui con una video chiamata
<mezzacapa> ma sembra che io sia impossibilitato a ricevere questo tipo di "chiamata"
<mezzacapa> la scelta dei contatti appare del tutto arbitraria
<cristian_c> mezzacapa, cos'hai installato?
<mezzacapa> intendi la release???
<mezzacapa> ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> -,-
<krabador> release e come hai installato quello che hai installato
<mezzacapa> da terminale
<krabador> mezzacapa, stimola anche l'altra mezza
<cristian_c> <mezzacapa> l'ho installato
<mezzacapa> sudo apt-get install empathy
<mezzacapa> e poi tramite synaptic ho installato i vari plugin
<mezzacapa> per poter creare varie tipologie di account (jabber, skype, msn, ecc.)
<mezzacapa> io ascio
<mezzacapa> lascio
<mezzacapa> buona notte!!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> 11
<jester-> cristian_c: hai scritto e hai fatto bene, no fregatene di quello che succede su un blog del cazzo
<falcoman> jester-: ci sei
<falcoman> help
<jester-> falcoman: cu fu
<falcoman> ho fatto il ripristino ed aggionato il sistema ma
<falcoman> non riesco ad entrare nella mia vecchia home che però esiste
<falcoman> quindi entro in una sezione ma senza le mie impostazioi e programmi
<falcoman> perchè credo di aver sbagliato il nome utente
<jester-> falcoman: se creavi user con stesso nome
<falcoman> come faccio a farlo apperire nuovamente
<falcoman> faccio ripristino e corrego il nome?
<jester-> falcoman: ci devi entrare con sudo nautilus ma avrai il problema che ti cambia owner e gruppo a meno che usi grsync da root settando di mantenere permessi e proprietario
<falcoman> dimenticavo grazie perchè comunque sono passato alla 14.04
<falcoman> ma come dicevo io di rifare il ripristino e mettere il vecchio nome utente potra servire
<falcoman> per potermi loggare
<falcoman> vabbe cosa ho da perdere oltre ad un po di tempo io ci riprovo
<falcoman> poi ti faccio sapere
<falcoman> ciao
<jester-> falcoman: vedi te o sincronizzi la cartelle utente con grsync da root con spuntato mantieni permessi proprietario e gruppo
<falcoman> ok provo anche cos+
<autumn1897> Salve. Ho appena installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu. Devo modificare i repository ?
<jester-> autumn1897: nu
<jester-> autumn1897: abilita parteners e indipendent se ti serve roba tipo skype
<krabador> di base è tutto a posto
<krabador> autumn1897, esegui aggiornamento
<jester-> meno un paio col burka
<autumn1897> aggiornamento eseguito
<autumn1897> parteners e indipendent dove?
<jester-> nel software center nei menu torvi sorgenti software vai in altro e abiliti
<autumn1897> scusa ma non riesco a trovarlo
<autumn1897> non trovo il menù in software center
<jester-> autumn1897: clicca sualla barra in alto
<jester-> hanno copiato male il mac
<autumn1897> Ok. In altro software di abilitato ho:
<autumn1897> le due voci indipendente
<autumn1897> ce ne sono altre due partner
<jester-> autumn1897: se hai unuty i menu compaiono sulla barra in alto ma devi dare un click verso sinstra
<autumn1897> ci sono
<jester-> abilita pure partnerss
<autumn1897> ad esempio skype non me lo trova comuqnue
<jester-> lo trova lo trova
<jester-> dopo aver fatto aggiornare cercalo nel center
<autumn1897> non mi chiede altri aggionrmanti
<jester-> che centrano gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> se li hai appena fatti
<jester-> mica ti mette skype leggendoti nel pensiero
<autumn1897> appunto ma skype non lo trova
<jester-> autumn1897: apri un terminale
<autumn1897> ah ok ora si...
<autumn1897> un po' in differita
<jester-> autumn1897: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get installa skype
<jester-> autumn1897: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> a di troppo
<autumn1897> ora l'ho trovato. volevo chiedere un'altra cosa comuqnue
<autumn1897> dal momento che avevo la 13.10, oggi ho aggiornato alla versione più recente
<autumn1897> senza scaricare la nuova versione
<autumn1897> ma mi ha dato dei problemi non mi trovava il disco dopo il riavvio, così l'ho scaricato e installato con chiavetta
<autumn1897> e per non perdere i dati l'ho affiancato, così ora mi ritrovo due icone dei dischi sulla barra laterale
<autumn1897> non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi
<jester-> autumn1897: quindi?
<autumn1897> quindi cosa cambia in questo caso
<jester-> autumn1897: non sono 2 dischi ma 2 partizioni
<autumn1897> si esatto
<autumn1897> il disco è uno
<jester-> autumn1897: nulla cambia, solo puoi comodamete accedere alla vecchia con un vlick
<jester-> click
<autumn1897> ed in sostanza se apro la cartella file è come se fosse tutto formattato
<autumn1897> mentre i dati di sempre li ho in queste due icone nella barra
<autumn1897> scusate, è vero che per capire se il mio processore supporta la 64bit dell'ultima versione posso dare da terminale lscpu ??
<jester-> autumn1897: che cpu monta
<autumn1897> non lo ricordo, dove lo vedo
<krabador> autumn1897 , cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> da terminale
<jester-> autumn1897: cat /proc/cpuinfi
<jester-> o sudo lshw
<autumn1897> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7974504/
<krabador> 64bit
<autumn1897> ok
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-07
<Innerina1> Qual'é il file di configurazione della tastiera? Continua sempre a perdermi le @ e # e pur riconfigurando con apposito comando non mi mantiene le nuove impostazioni che stranamente funzionano già prima di riavviare come richiesto, e riavviando non tiene le modifiche!
<krabador> è un mondo difficile
<krabador> che ubuntu, Innerina1 ?
<Innerina1> l'ultimo, quello lts
<Innerina1> se non sbaglio è 14.04
<Innerina1> mi serve solo sapere come si chiama perché se è nel backup delle cartelle personalizzate posso ripristinarlo e fine
<Innerina1> (o meglio dove sta)
<krabador> sempre impegnata a far capire che sei a tanto così dalla soluzione..
<Innerina1> Ok, è di sistema... ho capito -.-
<Innerina1> il comando cmq è questo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Innerina1> per funzionare funziona ma non salva al riavvio come dovrebbe
<Innerina1> per quello volevo questo workaround per smettere di avere questo problema
<krabador> hai Unity?
<Innerina1> altrimenti dovrei andarci a mano
<Innerina1> non sto da Unity cmq
<krabador> cosa stai usando?
<Innerina1> il fallback
<krabador> ok , controllato in impostazioni , che ci sia l'italiano correttamente selezionato , in tutti i campi
<krabador> sia lingua che tastiera?
<Innerina1> Nelle impostazioni dov'é Lingua? Supporto lingue?
<Innerina1> Per la tastiera è sempre in italiano, prima mi switchava in inglese, poi ho risolto... solo che non mi funzionano appunto le combo speciali
<krabador> quindi le combinazioni con alt
<Innerina1> Sì Alt Gr destro
<krabador> scusami , sudo gedit /etc/default/locale
<krabador> e pastebin del risultato
<Innerina1> Ok
<Innerina1> ma forse ho trovato la soluzione, c'é una discussione simile al mio problema... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7975020/
<Innerina1> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=573188
<Innerina1> probabilmente il problema è proprio il compose multifunzione, controllo
<Innerina1> Infatti era settato su Alt Gr
<Innerina1> dovrò riavviare per verificare
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<krabador> adieu , sleep time
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> ho installato qsynth e questo senza che io l'abbia impostato all'avvio del pc parte da solo. Esiste un rimedio?
<pac> quale imagebin si deve utilizzare?
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> sto cercando di installare un file tar ma da terminale succede questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7976982/ dove sbaglio?
<cristian_c> pac, se il configure è fallito, perché sei andato avanti con il make?
<cristian_c> *con la compilazione
<cristian_c> !info qsynth
<ubot-it> qsynth (source: qsynth): fluidsynth MIDI sound synthesiser front-end. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1 (trusty), package size 193 kB, installed size 761 kB
<cristian_c> pac, questa è bella, è pure presente nei repo. Perché installarlo da sorgenti?
<pac> cristian_c: ti spiego subito è una versione vecchia e parte da solo quando riavvio il pc e mi blocca tutti i browser chrome e firefox
<pac> cristian_c: quindi pensavo di aggionarlo con la versione del sito madrfe
<pac> cristian_c: madre
<cristian_c> pac, sei sicuro che dipenda da questo?
<cristian_c> pac, fossi in te io non mi avvuntererei in cose del genere
<cristian_c> *avventurerei
<cristian_c> pac, anche perché pare tu non abbia ben compreso il processo di compilazione
<cristian_c> !sorgenti
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<cristian_c> pac, lo dice anche il bot :P
<pac> cristian_c: perfetto allra devo risolvere il problema alla fonte
<cristian_c> pac, ?
<pac> cristian_c: in avvio automatico non c'è l'ho sempre utilizzato e non è mai partito da solo ora improvvisamente parte da solo all'avvio come posso ovviare questa cosa?
<akis24> giorno
<pac> buongiorno
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pac, controlla le impostazioni di qsynth
<pac> cristian_c: fatto non c'è nulla al riguardo di un avvio automatico
<cristian_c> pac, aspetta
<cristian_c> pac, insieme a cosa lo usi?
<pac> cristian_c: qjack
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pac, può essere che l'impostazione sia in qjack
<cristian_c> !info qjack
<ubot-it> Package qjack does not exist in trusty
<pac> cristian_c: ma non ho toccato nulla
<cristian_c> 1info qjackctl
<cristian_c> !info qjackctl
<ubot-it> qjackctl (source: qjackctl): User interface for controlling the JACK sound server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.10-2 (trusty), package size 603 kB, installed size 1756 kB
<pac> cristian_c: ho staccato e riattacato i cavi nello stesso ordine
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pac, controlla
<pac> cristian_c: cosa?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pac, può essere che l'impostazione sia in qjack
<pac> cristian_c: ho provato e riprovato ma se riavvio il computer qsynth parte da solo!
<cristian_c> pac, cosa non hai capito della frase 'controlla'
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *controlla le impostazioni di qjackctl
<pac> cristian_c: le impostazioni di qjack
<pac> cristian_c: appunto fatto
<cristian_c> pac, una cosa puoi farla semplicemente
<pac> cristian_c: dimmi
<cristian_c> pac, fare in modo che jack non venga avviato automaticamente
<cristian_c> così risolvi il problema alla radice
<pac> cristian_c: infatti qjack non parte in automatico eppure qsynth parte da solo
<cristian_c> pac, qjack non esiste
<cristian_c> esiste qjackctl
<glpiana> ola
<pac> cristian_c: si lo so si chiama  qjackctl
<cristian_c> pac, qjackctl è solo una gui per jack
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<pac> cristian_c: comunque non parte in automatico
<cristian_c> pac, come fai a sapere che jack non parte in automatico?
<cristian_c> non sto parlando di qjackctl
<pac> cristian_c: in avvio automatico non c'è esiste un modo diverso per verificare?
<cristian_c> pac, il punto è che jack viene avviato in automatico, per come sarà impostato, partirà tutta la roba collegata a jack nella configurazione dello stesso
<glpiana> pac, jack è un demone che io sappia, quindi non va in avvio automatico ma in rc
<pac> cristian_c: però se scrivo qjack mi parte  qjackctl
<glpiana> pac, qjackctl è in grado da solo di avviare il demone jack quando clicchi su start e lo ferma quando clicchi su stop
<pac> glpiana: capito ma qsynth può partire indipendentemente da  qjackctl e infatti è quello che fa all'avvio del pc
<glpiana> pac, che interfaccia grafica usi?
<pac> glpiana: kde
<glpiana> pac, apri le impostazioni di sistema e vai su Avvio e spegnimento, sotto amministrazione
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, prendi una schermata e postala
<glpiana> !image | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> glpiana: c'è uno script abilitato
<pac> glpiana: faccio subito
<pac> glpiana: http://postimg.org/image/510lxuost/a3d8fd94/
<glpiana> pac, clicca su gestione sessione e prendi una schermata
<pac> glpiana: http://postimg.org/image/few77u4n9/212ac91b/
<glpiana> pac, metti la spunta su "avvia una sessione vuota". poi prova a riavviare e vediamo che fa
<pac> glpiana: ok
<pac> glpiana: qsynth non esce però è rimasto questo http://postimg.org/image/qww5tsivz/b76ef0ae/
<glpiana> pac, clicca su reposrt problem, vai nei dettagli e mostraceli
<pac> glpiana: ok
<pac> glpiana: dopo aver cliccato su report è uscito questo http://postimg.org/image/3ui1q100r/4d25b5fd/
<glpiana> pac, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> pac, quando termina dai: sudo apt-get upgrade
<pac> glpiana: ok
<Tony_Lubuntu> salve raga.. vorrei che un hd interno restasse sempre montato, lo uso per lo storage e ad ogni riavvio devo montarlo :(
<Tony_Lubuntu> ho trovato una guida ma è veramente un basto
<Tony_Lubuntu> http://www.studiocomi.it/blog/?p=761&lang=it
<Tony_Lubuntu> non c'è tipo una app ?
<pac> glpiana: fatto!
<glpiana> Tony_Lubuntu, non affidarti a guide esterne quando ci sono quelle ufficiali
<glpiana> Tony_Lubuntu, programmi non ne conosco, se vuoi facciamo a manina
<glpiana> pac, ok, ha aggiornato qualcosa?
<pac> glpiana: mi pare di si
<glpiana> pac, riavvia
<pac> glpiana: ok
<Tony_Lubuntu> volentieri glpiana grazie mille passo sul pc incriminato
<Tony_HD> ci sono
<glpiana> Tony_HD, mi serve che tu dia dei comandi e mi posti i risultati su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Tony_HD
<ubot-it> Tony_HD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tony_HD> si si sto iniziando ad impratichirmi in tal senso
<pac> glpiana: a posto però rimane il problema che qjack mi blocca il player di flash!
<Tony_HD> dò da mangiare al dogo intanto ma leggo ed eseguo
<glpiana> Tony_HD, primo comando: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> Tony_HD, secondo comando: mount
<glpiana> Tony_HD, terzo comando: cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> pac, è normale a mio parere che qjackctl vada a bloccare il flash player, visto che gli togli l'output audio
<pac> glpiana: capisco e renderlo anormale? :-)
<cristian_c> pac, mi ricordo ci fu il modo di usare flash comunque
<cristian_c> mi ricordo che ti fu detto come
<cristian_c> pac, però in quel caso, è meglio non utilizzare jack quando usi flash
<pac> cristian_c: capisco però scusa se insisto ma è una situazione piuttosto importante per me
<glpiana> pac, spiegami la situazione
<pac> glpiana: essendo musicista mi ritrovo a dover ascoltare musica da trascrivere e quindi audio tastiera programma di trascrizione e fonte sonora devono essere attivi contemporaneamente non so se sono stato chiaro
<glpiana> pac, la fonte audio è youtube?
<pac> glpiana: non sempre in questo momento è una radio
<cristian_c> radio flash?
<cristian_c> O.o
<pac> cristian_c: tunein
<Tony_HD> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7977591/
<Tony_HD> credo l'sdb2
<Tony_HD> si chiamerebbe storage ma non credo conti
<Tony_HD> certo è che non c'è linux sopra
<glpiana> pac, nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio-module-jack
<pac> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> Tony_HD, ora dammi l'output del comando: sudo blkid
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<Tony_HD> metto al fondo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7977621/
<glpiana> pac, risultato del comando?
<pac> glpiana: ii  pulseaudio-module-jack                     1:4.0-0ubuntu11                        i386         jackd modules for PulseAudio sound server
<glpiana> ok.
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<pac> glpiana: ok
<dior983> giorno
<dior983> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<ExPBoy> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<dior983> ho fatto l aggiornamento ed esce scritto the system is running in low-graphic mode...ho fatto sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop sudo reboot  ma torna uguale a prima
<Tony_HD> bella
<glpiana> Tony_HD, ora devi editare un file. sei su ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu o altro?
<Tony_HD> lubuntu
<glpiana> dior983, aggiornamento normale o avanzamento di versione?
<glpiana> Tony_HD, scrivi: gksudo leafpad /etc/fstab
<Tony_HD> ci sono aperto file
<jester-> dior983: scheda grafica?
<dior983> avanzamento versione
<dior983> ora sto da un altro pc  e ho quello con ubuntu vicino a me
<dior983> con la schermata per dare i comandi
<dior983> ho fatto uname-a per capire che è
<Tony_HD> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7977764/
<dior983> mi dice 3.13.0-32 generic 57 precise
<dior983> tony è per me?
<glpiana> Tony_HD, piazzati in fondo al file, in una riga nuova e copiaci questo: UUID="d8f0e8b5-b8c5-4281-bd6c-1b00c7bae8eb" /media/Storage ext4    defaults        0       2
<Tony_HD> no glpiana scusate non sò come si cita
<Tony_HD> perfetto salvo ?
<Tony_HD> e provo a riavviare ?
<glpiana> Tony_HD, salva e torna al terminale
<glpiana> Tony_HD, e stai fermo e ascolta :)
<Tony_HD> hihi non me movo
<Tony_HD> fatto
<glpiana> Tony_HD, nel terminale scrivi: sudo mkdir /media/Storage
<glpiana> Tony_HD, poi dimmi se al momento stai usando il disco di archivio o se possiamo smontarlo
<Tony_HD> smontiamo no problem stavo scaricando con rtansimission ma blocco
<Tony_HD> pronti
<glpiana> Tony_HD, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Tony_HD> smontato
<glpiana> Tony_HD, ora scrivi: sudo mount -a
<dior983> io sono sempre qui...aspetto il mio turno.....intanto leggo altro qui sul forum
<Tony_HD> fatto
<glpiana> dior983, veramente jester- ti aveva chiesto una cosa
<glpiana> Tony_HD, scrivi mount e metti su pastebin
<jester-> dior983: comincia a dare: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade intel terminale
<Tony_HD> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7977800/
<dior983> scrivo la riga per intero?
<glpiana> Tony_HD, ora si monta in automatico, ma prima il percorso era /media/stage/Storage, ora invece è /media/Storage perchè non volevo rompere le balle al montaggio automatico di ubuntu
<glpiana> Tony_HD, oltre a transmission hai molti programmi che fanno riferimento a quel percorso?
<dior983> jester allora dopo una serie infinite di cose è uscito alla fine lettura elenco pacchetti fatto   epoi    operazione dist-upgrate non valida
<Tony_HD> assolutamente nessun altro ! forse i download del browser ma poca roba
<glpiana> dior983, upgrade non upgrate
<glpiana> Tony_HD, allora modifica il persorso su transmission, poi riavvia e prova a vedere se va
<Tony_HD> yhea !
<Tony_HD> provo e torno
<dior983> dice dopo qusta operazione verranno occupati 0 B di spazio su disco
<dior983> continuare? premo si?ù
<Tony_HD> aspetta modifica transmission perché ^
<Tony_HD> devo togliergli il percorso all'hd che deve automontarsi ?
<glpiana> dior983, sì
<glpiana> Tony_HD, transmission adesso salva in /media/stage/Storage, ok?
<glpiana> Tony_HD, al riavvio quella directory non esiste, ci sarà invece /media/Storage
<glpiana> Tony_HD, claro?
<Tony_HD> si
<Tony_HD> ma anche prima
<Tony_HD> solo che mi si smontava il disco
<glpiana> Tony_HD, non ho capito che intendi. comuqnue riavvia e vediamo che fa
<jester-> dior983: sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<Tony_HD> ah ho capito ora !!! non avevo compreso che si sfanculasse il setting di transmission
<dior983> ok..pare adesso si sia fermato     ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<dior983> e mi lampeggia tipo volesse un altro comando
<jester-> dior983: sta pensando
<glpiana> o gli ha ridato il prompt
<dior983> nono prima
<dior983> corretto ugrate
<dior983> upgrate che avevo sbagliato a scrive
<dior983> riga sopra elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin...
<dior983> ancora fermo
<pac> glpiana: non so come ho fatto ma ora funziona tutto c'è un modo per scoprire la procedure e memorizzarla?
<jester-> dior983: sta facendo e pare un pc un po fiacco
<dior983> si in effetti non è giovane.. acer aspire 5611.. ma andava benissimo prima dell aggiornamento
<jester-> dior983: se fiacco ci mette un po a fare certe operazioni
<dior983> pero è come se stesse aspettando un comando
<glpiana> dior983, ma c'è scritto qualcosa a sinistra del cursore?
<dior983> simona simona-aspire-5630 $
<glpiana> dior983, e quindi è da mo' che ha finito
<dior983> io vi ho riportato quellp che stava scritto
<Guest84013> salve, a tutti e tutte, mi potreste dire il nome di un programma che pulisce il sistema che ha come icona una scopa di colore gialla, grazie, non ricordo il nome.
<Tony_HD> glpiana funziona alla grande grazie ! ho un unico problema, in transmission al riavvio devo re impostare la posizione di 4 download che ho in corso, li aggiunsi prima di tutto quel che abbiamo fatto.. magari con i nuovi non succederà più ? se guardo le opzioni del programma il percorso è giusto.
<jester-> dior983: se è tornato al prompt è evidente che ha finito
<dior983> percio dicevo che era come se stava aspettand un altro comando..scusate ma sono enormemente ignorante
<jester-> dior983: ci sei o ci fai
<jester-> dior983: prova a riavviare
<glpiana> Tony_HD, come ti dicevo, transmission andava reimpostato. ma d'ora in poi il punto di montaggio resterà quello
<glpiana> Guest84013, che operazioni svolgeva sto programma?
<glpiana> Guest84013, era mica questo? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/computer-janitor-gtk/
<Tony_HD> ottimo
<Tony_HD> grazie ancora
<Tony_HD> mi tolgo dai balls
<Tony_HD> PER ORA :)
<dior983> è riuscita la scritta the system is runnning......
<jester-> dior983: hai riavviato?
<dior983> your screen graphic card and input devise setting could not be detected correctly
<dior983> si ho riavviato
<Guest84013> piliva i file temporanei
<jester-> nabbestia a riavviare, che succede
<Guest84013> puiliva i file temporanei
<dior983> nulla
<dior983> esce la schermata con quella scritta
<jester-> dior983: è in grafica?
<dior983> cioe
<jester-> cioè desktop normale?
<dior983> no sfondo nero
<jester-> dior983: scheda grafica?
<dior983> nvidia geforce
<jester-> dior983: tipo?
<dior983> go 7300
<jester-> dior983: vai in tty
<dior983> terminal^
<jester-> eh
<dior983> ok...scusa ma  tho detto che so ignorante
<jester-> se non sei in grafica devi andare in shell
<Guest84013> grazie il programma si chiama beachbit
<dior983> ok
<dior983> che è shell mo
<dior983> sono nel termianle
<emilio_> buongiorno:stampante richo sp100 e,non mi funziona
<jester-> dior983: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-173
<jester-> emilio_:  richo sp10 sarebbe?
<emilio_> ciao.richo sp100e stampante laser..non mi funziona
<jester-> emilio_: installata e non funza o non c'è in lista installando
<dior983> ultima scritta removing all DKMS Modules  e poi al rigo di sotto l ampeggia _
<emilio_> me la riconosce Installata,ma la
<jester-> dior983: lampeggia a fianco del propt?
<dior983> no
<emilio_> scusami:dicevo me la riconosce installata ma la stampa ...anche quella di prova ..non va
<dior983> solo _
<ghigomatto> Giorno a tutti.
<dior983> ok...sta facendo altro
<jester-> emilio_: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/58719/ricoh-aficio-sp-100su-e
<dior983> tornato al propt
<emilio_> ok ..grazie.poi ti faccio sapere
<dior983> riavvio?
<jester-> dior983: sudo reboot
<dior983> si sta riavviando
<dior983> nulla...ancora sfondo nero con schermata bianca
<dior983> che dice sempre la stessa cosa
<jester-> dior983: qualcosa è andato stroto avanzando quindi
<jester-> !ripristino | dior983
<ubot-it> dior983: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> dior983: usando la live 14.04
<dior983> perdo i dati?
<dior983> ora non mi funziona nemmeno il mouse
<jester-> dior983: con ripristono non li perdi i dati ma una backuè è sempre di rigore
<dior983> jester ti chiedo molto..mi aiuti col ripristino?
<jester-> dior983: ultima perova: rebbot, al menu grub batti lettera e
<dior983> jester ti ricordo che so ignorante..che devo fa?????
<jester-> dior983: vai sulla riga kernel e dopo spalsh lasci uno spazio e aggiungi nomodeset  F10 per partire
<dior983> rientro nel termianl giusto?
<dior983> termianl
<dior983> non  funziona il mouse
<jester-> dior983: da fare al riavvio
<jester-> dior983: lo vedi la boot il menu?
<dior983> ora riavvio
<dior983> mi dice premi F2
<dior983> to enter setup
<dior983> ok
<dior983> scehrmata boot
<jester-> dior983: entra e fai un bios reset che c'è qualcosa che non va
<ghigomatto> Problema: i logs di apache2 non ruotano correttamente, o meglio, ruotano nel tempo giusto, ma non nel modo giusto, ho impostato (/etc/logrotate.d/apache) ma il log gi
<dior983> esce boot priority order  e poi n umeri da 1 a 7
<jester-> dior983: devi fare load setup defualt
<dior983> da dove
<jester-> dior983: nel bios
<jester-> F2 entri e ceechi il load
<dior983> F9 setup default?
<jester-> <dior983> mi dice premi F2
<jester-> <dior983> to enter setup
<dior983> se n premo F2 mi suonaù
<dior983> è F9
<dior983> load default configuratione now?
<dior983> è questo?
<Guest84013> sale, come faccio a configurare la posta di kmail? grazie
<Guest84013> salve, come faccio a configurare la posta di kmail? grazie
<jester-> Guest84013: dalle impostazioni account di kmail cosi come in tutti i client di posta
<dior983> jester setup confirmation
<dior983> jester è quello giusto?
<jester-> dior983: che ne so i bios non sono tutti uguali ma quello sembra essere
<dior983> load setup default
<dior983> pare di si
<ghigomatto> Giorno a tutti: problema con logrotate di ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS 64 bit.
<dior983> premuto ma non ha fatt nulla
<jester-> esci salvando
<ghigomatto> La rotazione avviene nei tempi che desidero, ma non nei modi, il log, che ho impostato come giornaliero con rotazione alla mezzanotte, resta popolato anche dei giorni precedenti. Come posso ovviare a questo inconveniente?
<dior983> ora riavvia
<dior983> nulla...sempra la stessa schermata
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<dior983> mi serve il cd
<jester-> logico
<inespeto> salve vorrei un consiglio ... vorrei installare ubuntu su un computer che ha un lettore CD e non DVD. Nella pagina per scaricare La versione 14.01 LTS ho letto che bisogna realizzare un DVD, se scarico la 14.01 e provo a metterlo su un CD va bene lo stesso ?
<glpiana> inespeto, non ci sta su cd
<glpiana> inespeto, il tuo pc riesce ad avviare il sistema da usb?
<inespeto> purtroppo no ...
<inespeto> non avvia da USB ... per cui dovrei installare una versione adattabile su CD ...
<Tafrani> Qualcuno può aiutarmi a mettere KDE al posto di unity? L'ho già scaricato e installato da terminale ma come faccio a usarlo?
<inespeto> sareste in grado di consiglirmene una .. buona
<glpiana> inespeto, che caratteristiche ha il tuo pc? processore e ram
<glpiana> Tafrani, come lo hai installato, anzitutto?
<jester-> Tafrani: installato come
<inespeto> RAM 1 giba, processore Athlone
<Tafrani> da terminale
<glpiana> Tafrani, come
<glpiana> inespeto, e metteresti ubuntu con unity? forse è meglio una versione più leggera
<Tafrani> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jester-> inespeto: lubuntu ci sta su cd
<inespeto> quindi mi dici di scaricare lubuntu ...
<glpiana> Tafrani, allora chiudi la sessione e al login scegli come sessione kubuntu
<jester-> Tafrani: alla finestra di login cambi la sessione in kde plasma
<Tafrani> ok grazie
<glpiana> inespeto, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<jester-> inespeto: vedi te, se non hai un dvdrom e il pc non boota da usb non vedo altro mezzo
<inespeto> ok, vi ringrazio .. provo a scaricar lubuntu ...
<inespeto> e vedere come va ..
<inespeto> saluti e grazie
<jester-> inespeto: anche prchè un pc non dvdrom deve essere veccio assai
<inespeto> circa 10 -12 anni
<jester-> minghia, corrisponde ad umano sui 120 anni
<glpiana> lol
<inespeto> ... si prevede che la vita umana si allunga ...
<jester-> si ma vai in discoteca a sperticare a quella età
<inespeto> ce se prova ... anche la medicina fa progressi !!!!
<dior983> JESTER scusami di nuovo..ho trovato due cd....su uno ci sta il 9,10 che salvai dal mio pc..mentre l altro mi fa partire ex novo la procedura di installazione di ubuntu ( cioe prova e installa...e tutto il resto=
<cristian_c> dior983, puoi spiegare la situazione nuovamente?
<cristian_c> una sintesi, non ho seguito
<glpiana> dior983, il secondo è un cd o un dvd?
<dior983> ciao cristian praticamente ho fatto laggiornamento di versione e quando ho riacceso..sfondo nero con schermata bianca con scritto the system is running in low graphics mode...abbiamo provato a resitallare anche la scheda ma nulla riesce sempre quella schermata
<glpiana> dior983, ma soprattutto può essere della versione 14.04?
<dior983> no
<glpiana> dior983, allora proviamo prima a fare qualcosa. ora sei collegato da un altro pc?
<dior983> si
<dior983> e ho l altro vicino
<dior983> abbiamo fatto sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade intel terminale
<glpiana> dior983, hai il terminale davanti? puoi dare comandi?
<dior983> si posso
<glpiana> dior983, ok, scrivi: dpkg -l | nvidia
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> dior983, ok, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<dior983> come si fa la sbarra?  ti chiedo scusa gia da ora che sono ignorante
<dior983> fatta
<glpiana> dior983, dimmi se ti elenca pacchetti
<dior983> delle scritte rosse  accanto dei numeri
<dior983> nvidia binary x org driver
<dior983> 173.14.39
<dior983> nvidia common 1 0.2.44 2
<dior983> nvidia settings 331.20
<glpiana> dior983, scrivi: lsmod | grep nvidia    e dimmi se da qualcosa
<dior983> nulla
<glpiana> dior983, avrei bisogno che tu mi scrivessi correttamente il nome dei pacchetti ottenuti dal comando precedente, trattini compresi. ma solo i pacchetti, quelli dopo "ii", non le descrizioni
<dior983> ii nvidia-173      173.14.39-0ubuntu0.0.1   NVIDIA  binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<dior983> va bene cosi?
<dior983> ce ne sono altri 5
<glpiana> dior983, mi basta il primo pezzo, tipo nvidia-173
<glpiana> salta pure nvidia-common
<glpiana> dammi gli altri però
<dior983> ii nvidia-173-upgrate      173.14.39-0ubuntu0.0.1   NVIDIA  transitional package for nvidia-173
<dior983> ii nvidia -settings   331.20-0ubuntu0.0.1   tool for configuring the nvidia graphics driver
<dior983> ii nvidia -settings-304-updates   331.20-0ubuntu0.0.1  traditional  package for nvidia-settings
<dior983> ii nvidia -settings-updates   331.20-0ubuntu0.0.1  traditional  package for nvidia-settings
<dior983> finiti
<dior983> scusa è transitional
<dior983> non traditional
<glpiana> dior983, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173 nvidia-173-upgrade nvidia-settings nvidia-settings-304-updates nvidia-settings-updates
<glpiana> dior983, scrivili correttamente se no ti da errore
<dior983> uno era updates
<dior983> corretto
<dior983> correttoe ora sta facendo
<dior983> li sta eliminando
<dior983> sta scritto rimozione
<dior983> elaborazione trigger
<dior983> ok
<dior983> tornato al propt
<glpiana> dior983, ora scrivi: sudo updatedb
<dior983> lampeggia solo _
<glpiana> dior983, sì, ma poi ti ridarà il prompt
<glpiana> dior983, ancora nulla?
<dior983> nulla
<dior983> ora ok
<dior983> tornato al prompt
<glpiana> dior983, ora scrivi: locate nvidia | grep run
<dior983> prompt
<dior983> ma non è uscito nulla
<glpiana> dior983, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<dior983> alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. qursto puo voler dire che  + stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure se siat usando una distrubuzione in svilupp o che alcuni pacchetti non sono ancora stati creati o sono stati rimossi da incoming
<dior983> i seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte
<dior983> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<dior983> dipende
<dior983> x org video abi-11
<tanietta> ciao ragazzi, c'è uno script che mi permette in automatico di settare sul mio eeepc la luminosità massima? ogni volta si resetta ad ogni avvio
<dior983> dipende   xserver-xorg-core  ( simboloo maggiore e ugale che no nmi esce  2 1.10.99.901    )  raccomanda libgl1-mesa-dri  (maggiore uguale 7.11.1=
<pesentima> Salve è possibile creare collegamenti app su scrivania avendo edubuntu e gnome 3?
<glpiana> dior983, oki, è collegato a internet sto pc?
<dior983> quale
<dior983> quello ubuntu ha wifi
<glpiana> dior983, 5 minuti
<dior983> soo qui
<dior983> sono
<glpiana> dior983, prova a scrivere ping -c3 www.google.it
<glpiana> dior983, dimmi se pinga
<dior983> si pinga
<dior983> 64 bytes from
<glpiana> dior983, scrivi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dior983> 3 packates trasmitted 3 received
<dior983> poi rtt min/...
<dior983> ti occorre?
<glpiana> no, dai il comando che ti ho detto
<dior983> scarica pacchetti
<dior983> elaborazione trigger
<dior983> configurato python e passtebinit
<dior983> ok
<pesentima> sono neofita
<dior983> prompt
<glpiana> dior983, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit
<dior983> ha scritto in inglese che sto provando a mandare un documento vuoto
<dior983> exitin
<dior983> exiting
<dior983> u r trying to send an empty document, exiting
<glpiana> dior983, ok, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau | pastebinit
<dior983> impossbibile ci sono pacchetti danneggiati
<glpiana> dior983, ti ha dato un indirizzo web alla fine?
<dior983> http// paste.ubuntu.com/7978791/
<glpiana> pesentima, apri il file manager, vai in /usr/share/applications e per il programma che vuoi linkare sulla scrivani fai tasto destro -> copia su -> scrivania
<glpiana> dior983, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install       ma se ti chiede cosa fare, non confermare l'operazione e dimmi che succede
<francesco_> Salve, ho attivato su gnome per sbaglio l'ingrandimento schermo, adesso vedo soltanto lo sfondo ingrandito e il cursore del mouse. Qualcuno sa come disabilitarlo?
<dior983> ha scaricato dei pacchetti
<dior983> ha scaricato dei pacchettied è tornato al prompt
<glpiana> dior983, ora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nouveau | pastebinit
<glpiana> francesco_, se ti muovi verso i bordi dello schermo, lo schermo si sposta?
<dior983> http paste.ubuntu.com/7978815
<dior983> http paste.ubuntu.com/7978815/
<francesco_> glpiana, no nulla
<glpiana> dior983, prova a riavviare con ctrl+alt+canc
<glpiana> francesco_, sei su un portatile o un desktop? o meglio che tastiera stai usando, quella di un portatile o una tastiera normale
<pesentima> copia su scrivania nn c'è
<glpiana> pesentima, copia c'è?
<dior983> IL MIO DESKTOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<pesentima> glpiana,si
<glpiana> dior983, funziona?
<dior983> glpiana nn so che hai fatto...non c ho capito na mazza..ma per ora sii
<francesco_> glpiana, sono su un desktop e la tastiera è normale
<glpiana> pesentima, fai copia e poi vedi se andando sul desktop ti permetti di incollare il collegamnto
<glpiana> francesco_, premi Ins+Q
<glpiana> dior983, ok, usalo e se ci sono problemi torna
<francesco_> glpiana, nulla avevo già provato.
<dior983> non faro mai piu aggiornamenti.....davvero..come posso ringraziarti???
<glpiana> francesco_, prova con blocco maiuscole + Q
<glpiana> dior983, basta un grazie :)
<dior983> ma te lo dico un miliardo di volte grazie
<dior983> grazie grazie grazie
<pesentima> mi ha incollato icona ma non è presente la freccetta tipica di un collegamento windows per capirci è gisuto?
<ExPBoy> mica è windows
<dior983> resto con questa versione  non mi sposto piu.....
<glpiana> pesentima, ma funziona quell'icona?
<pesentima> si è giusto cosi quindi?
<glpiana> francesco_, alt+super+S  (super sarebbe il tastino con la bandierina)
<glpiana> pesentima, immagino di sì
<pesentima> ok poi altra domanda è possibile cambiare la scritta edubuntu all'avvio?
<glpiana> dior983, fai senza problemi gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<dior983> si infatti....resto cosi..grazie di cuore
<francesco_> glpiana, ancora nada
<glpiana> pesentima, che scritta vorresti?
<glpiana> francesco_, riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<francesco_> glpiana, si cosa devo fare
<glpiana> francesco_, scrivi: pkill orca
<pesentima> ed esempio marco os
<glpiana> pesentima, non so dirti
<francesco_> glpiana, il comando lo prende ma il desktop poi è sempre uguale
<glpiana> francesco_, pkill gnome-mag
<pesentima> glpiana, certo guarda sei stato fin troppo gentile grazie mille per tutto!
<francesco_> glpiana, uguale prende il comando ma non torna normale, tra l'altro con ctrl+alt+f7 non torna al desktop devo fare stop e start gdm è normale?
<pesentima> exit
<cristian_c> francesco_, quando sei sul desktop, prova a premere ins + barra spaziatrice
<francesco_> cristian_c,  nulla
<glpiana> francesco_, gdm? che versione di ubuntu hai?
<francesco_> gnome 14.04
<glpiana> francesco_, con gdm?
<glpiana> ah, gnome
<glpiana> vabbè
<glpiana> francesco_, scrivi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> francesco_, poi quando ha installato scrivi: ps aux | pastebinit
<glpiana> francesco_, ti darà un indirizzo, copialo qui,  uqantomeno il numero
<francesco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7978954/
<glpiana> francesco_, io non vedo nessun porgramma per ingrandire il desktop
<glpiana> puoi spiegare cosa e come hai attivato?
<francesco_> glpiana, con il mouse sull'icona dell'accessibilità per sbaglio ho attivato ingrandimento
<francesco_> glpiana, nella schermata di accesso
<glpiana> francesco_, e hai impostato l'accesso automatico o manuale?
<francesco_> manuale
<glpiana> francesco_, e come l'hai impostata non puoi reimpostarla?
<francesco_> glpiana, no perchè quando vado al desktop non vedo nulla solo lo sfondo ingrandito il puntatore ingrandito bloccato al centro e il puntatore normale che posso muovere tranquillamente
<cristian_c> francesco_, forse intendeva nella schermata di accesso
<cristian_c> non sul desktop
<francesco_> cristian_c, non saprei come fare appena riavvio non mi da più la schermata di accesso
<cristian_c> !gnomereset | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<cristian_c> francesco_, se non hai impostazioni particolari fatte, puoi farlo
<cristian_c> ti resetta gnome
<francesco_> cristian_c,  ok ci provo tanto avevo installato ieri
<cristian_c> francesco_, in pratica, hai il desktop post-installazione
<cristian_c> francesco_, non so se funzioni pure per gnome-shell
<francesco_> cristian_c,  non c'è nessuna .gnome2 ne .gconfd è normale? le latre le ho rinominate
<Tony_B> bella raga
<Tony_B> volevo capire se è difficile far vedere il pc in lan
<Tony_B> con lubuntu
<Tony_B> mangio e torno all'attacco se siete così gentili
<pac> sono riuscito ad avere tutti i tipi di audio contemporaneamente su kde con questi due comandi alsa force-reload killall pulseaudio, il problema è che debbo darli ogni volta che avvio una sessione. Dovrebbe essere possibile automatizzare da gestione sessioni ma non saprei come fare. Consigli?
<pac> con un uno script shell risolvo il problima?
<jester-> pac: installa bum e prova a disattivare il servizio pulse audio
<jester-> non mi pio responsabilità
<pac> jester-: ma la procedura che ho utilizzato non va bene?
<jester-> si e visti che uccudu pulse disattivarlo potrebbe essere alternativa
<jester-> uccidi
<pac> jester-: automatizzarli non è una buona soluzione?
<remix_tj> pac: per quale motivo ti da problemi pulseaudio?
<pac> remix_tj: prima di questi due comandi non sentivo l'audio di youtube e poi avviare qjack bloccava i browsers
<remix_tj> e poi, perchè ti serve jack?
<pac> remix_tj: per suonare
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> pac: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2014/05/21/flash-pulseaudio-jack-kde-linux-kubuntu/
<pac> può andare bene questo script #!/bin/bash alsa force-reload killall pulseaudio
<pac> remix_tj: grazie ora vedo
<pac> remix_tj: non sarebbe più semplice il mio script ammesso che vada bene?
<remix_tj> esatto, hai colto il punto. il tuo script non va bene
<remix_tj> perchè non risolve ma rattoppa
<pac> remix_tj: ok ma non va bene perché ho sbagliato io oppure non può funzionare?
<pac> remix_tj: ok allora provo a seguire i comandi mi conviene riavviare prima?
<remix_tj> meglio
<Tony_LAN> beeeella lì mi fate connettere in LAN ? apro il terminale ?? :)
<pac> remix_tj: grazie!
<francesco_> Salve, potreste dirmi come riattivare i driver open-source della scheda video da terminale? con i proprietari adesso mi da frequenza non supportata
<jester-> francesco_: di quale scheda
<danai> ciao
<francesco_> jester-, ati trinity radeon hd 7660d
<danai> avrei bisogno di aiuto...
<danai> non riesco ad installare lubuntu 14.04 sul mio pc fisso...
<danai> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> francesco_: rimuovi il proprietario
<jester-> danai: non riesci in che senso
<krabador> francesco_, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<danai> allora... ho un vecchio pc fisso, un acer aspire... all'inizio aveva windows 98, ma a seguito di problemi un tecnico me lo ha cambiato con windows me...
<danai> ora io ho provato a fare il boot sia da chiavvetta che da cd
<danai> faccio installa lubuntu
<francesco_> jester-,  se provo a rimuovere fglrx* mi dice che non è installato
<krabador> danai, allora, a 15 anni , iscrivilo al liceo
<danai> iniziano a scorrere i 4 pallini
<jester-> danai: dubito che in pc sivvecchio supporti il boot da usb
<danai> ho usato plop boot manager ^^
<jester-> francesco_: come hai installato il proprietario
<danai> ma ho fatto anche da cd e sempre lo stesso problema
<francesco_> jester-,  da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> danai: quale problema
<krabador> francesco_, e quale hai installato, della lista che ti appariva ?
<danai> dopo aver visto la schermata coi pallini che scorrono mi si carica una schermata, che presuppongo sia lo sfondo, con una freccetta al centro...
<jester-> francesco_: il pacchetto non si chiama fglrx
<danai> non c'è la "barra di stato"
<danai> non ci sono icone
<pac> remix_tj: sono arrivato fino alle immagini ma non corrisponde con quello che vedo io!
<danai> e qualsiasi cosa faccia non succede nulla
<jester-> francesco_: dpkg -l | amd
<jester-> francesco_: dpkg -l |grep amd
<danai> anche muovendo il mouse la freccetta resta ferma...
<jester-> danai: intendi avviando il cd?
<remix_tj> pac: dopo qjackctl?
<remix_tj> o già quella di qjackctl?
<pac> remix_tj: si quando devo configurarlo non vedo le stesse cose
<remix_tj> devi usare veromix (che però non conosco)
<francesco_> jester-, mi ha dato una lista infinita, comunque ho installato i proprietari i primi che mi dava, come faccio a capire quale pzcchetto devo disinstallare?
<remix_tj> mettici un po' del tuo caro
<remix_tj> non si può avere sempre pappa pronta :-)
<jester-> dani passo passo: metti il cd, fai il boot, ti appare la prima schermata?
<krabador> danai, se il supporto va in boot, quando ti chiede cosa fare , se provare o installate , premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset
<pac> remix_tj: stai dicendo a me?
<remix_tj> pac: certo :-)
<jester-> pac: e ti ha chiamato pure caro
<pac> remix_tj: ok
<remix_tj> pac: comunque dice install veromix widget
<remix_tj> quindi farei quello intanto se non l'hai già fatto
<jester-> dani passo passo: metti il cd, fai il boot, ti appare la prima schermata?
<danai_> ok sono tornato... scusami ma mi si è impallata la chat
<pac> remix_tj: già installato
<danai_> asp che lo rifaccio
<remix_tj> allora non so che dirti, non ho kde qui per provare
<jester-> danai_:  passo passo: metti il cd, fai il boot, ti appare la prima schermata?
<pac> remix_tj: per annullare quello che ho fatto?
<remix_tj> pac: cosa vuoi annullare?
<pac> remix_tj: i vari comadi che ho dato seguendo la guida?
<danai_> allora
<danai_> ho messo il cd
<danai_> ora lo sta caricando
<jester-> danai_: prima di tutto quanta ram ha il pc
<remix_tj> pac: eh fai il contrario di quel che devi. comunque la guida in quel punto parla di spostare il playback di chromium da alsa a jack
<jester-> se meno di 250 perdi tempo
<remix_tj> pac: hai provato a vedere intanto se funziona?
<danai_> non saprei... credo 200MB
<jester-> danai_: o 128 o 256
<pac> remix_tj: si non funziona
<pac> remix_tj: come si fa il contrario?
<jester-> danai_:se meno di 250 non è buono
<danai_> l'ultima volta che ho guardato se non mi sbaglio era 196MB
<remix_tj> pac: perchè dici che veromix non ti mostra le stesse cose?
<krabador> danai, troppo vecchio
<remix_tj> !imagebin | pac metti qui uno screenshot che vediamo
<ubot-it> pac metti qui uno screenshot che vediamo: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> danai_: vira su puppylinx
<danai_> puppylinux?
<pac> remix_tj: non è remix che non corrispone ma qjackctl
<remix_tj> pac: eh, ok e cosa ti compare di diverso?
<krabador> danai prova l'opzione nomodeset , dal menu di boot del supporto di lubunu
<krabador> se non va , amen
<pac> remix_tj: ti metto l'immagine?
<remix_tj> certo, te l'ho già chiesto prima
<pac> remix_tj: ok
<jester-> danai_: è la piu leggere distro linux e non affatto male
<danai_> krabador ora provo
<jester-> necessita di poche risorse
<krabador> danai_, la interpelli con f6 , e la selezioni
<danai_> ok
<danai_> l'ho selezionata
<danai_> e ho una x accanto
<danai_> ora?
<danai_> jester, la scarico e poi vedo di farla andare
<jester-> danai_: prova ad andare in prova ubuntu se hai settato nomodeset
<pac> remix_tj: http://derp.co.uk/1bb9c
<krabador> danai se l'hai selezionata, vai con prova
<pac> remix_tj: scusa ho sbagliato aspetta
<remix_tj> pac: mi sembra che tu sia sulla scheda alsa, che è un altra
<danai_> ok
<danai_> selezionato
<danai_> ora aspetto
<danai_> è diventata nera la schermata...
<danai_> jester, dove posso scaricare puppylinux?
<jester-> danai_: scrivi puppylinux nella ricerca google
<pac> remix_tj: http://derp.co.uk/f5599.info
<danai_> si sono nella loro download page
<danai_> ma trovo 2 link
<danai_> qual'è quello giusto?
<remix_tj> pac: e se clicchi sul > non si espande niente?
<pac> remix_tj: si esce capture
<krabador> danai_ ti serve uno che clicchi al posto tuo?
<remix_tj> pac: non capisco la differenza allora, mi mandi la schermata con tutto espanso?
<pac> remix_tj: va bene
<jester-> danai_: http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm  ultima versione lucid puppy
<danai_> grazie :)
<pac> remix_tj: http://derp.co.uk/41a28.info?iamsure
<danai_> il pc è ancora sulla schermata coi pallini...
<krabador> danai_, in ogni caso devi aspettare qualche minuto
<krabador> non carica al fulmicotone
<krabador> in una macchina di 16 anni
<danai_> ora è nero
<danai_> quale prendo?
<danai_> http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-slacko-5.7/
<krabador> danai_, non hai letto il post di jester-?
<danai_> ho visto ora XD
<danai_> lupu-528.005.iso
<danai_> va bene?
<pac> remix_tj: provo a riavviare ora non parto più nemmeno qjack
<jester-> danai_: va bene
<danai_> ok
<danai_> ora vado :)
<pac> remix_tj: esce questo ora e non ho fatto nulla se non chiudere e aprire http://derp.co.uk/3b2c5.info?iamsure
<remix_tj> pac: sinceramente mi sembrava tutto ok... dovresti provare a collegare input e output, ma non sono pratico di jack. Sicuramente quando avii una nuova cosa che riproduce comparirà su qjackctl
<remix_tj> il fatto che hai frantumato tutto è una roba che non capisco
<pac> remix_tj: adesso jack funziona ma non ho più nessun tipo di audio!
<pac> remix_tj: però se chiudo jack ritorna!
<remix_tj> eh perchè le tue applicazioni sono attaccati su pulse audio e non su jack
<remix_tj> devi configurare pulseaudio per attaccarsi a jack
<remix_tj> pac: hai riavviato?
<pac> remix_tj: ci sto capendo più niente
<pac> remix_tj: si
<remix_tj> il computer?
<pac> remix_tj: si
<remix_tj> pac: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/IntegrazioneJackPulseAudio
<pac> remix_tj: ok provo anche questo
<pac> remix_tj: scusami l'avevo già fatto!
<remix_tj> pac: tutto tutto tutto tutto?
<remix_tj> no penso
<pac> remix_tj: ma ho già pulseaudio modulo jack provo andare avanti
<remix_tj> pac: io non dico che le robe funzionano belle lisce, ma le istruzioni parlano chiaro: funziona tutto se segui le istruzioni e non mischi
<pac> remix_tj: ok
<pac> remix_tj: fatto riavvio?
<remix_tj> certo
<pac> remix_tj: ok grazie
<pac> remix_tj: niente pulseaudio non c'è!
<pac> remix_tj: http://derp.co.uk/34a8b.info?iamsure
<remix_tj> pac: non mi mostrare le schermate senza la roba espansa
<remix_tj> in ogni caso non ti so aiutare oltre. E' evidente che hai fatto un casino
<pac> remix_tj: ma sulla sinistra non c'è niente da espandere!
<remix_tj> eh vabbè
<pac> remix_tj: e sulla destra c'è soloo playbacke 1 e 2
<Tony_LAN> salve io appena avete tempo chiedevo come vedere il pc in LAN
<Tony_LAN> trovo guide ma davvero difficili
<Tony_LAN> tra l'altro con MAC vorrei vedere due PC in lan idem i pc tra di loro
<jester-> !samba | Tony_LAN
<ubot-it> Tony_LAN: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<jester-> Tony_LAN: installi system-config-samba che configura il file pettia
<Tony_LAN> cisto !!
<Tony_LAN> troppa roba davvero :)
<Tony_LAN> lo trovo online ?
<jester-> Tony_LAN: installi samba e system-config-samba che userai invece che scriver il file a mano
<jester-> Tony_LAN: da quanto usi ubuntu
<Tony_LAN> 4 giorni ?
<Tony_LAN> :)
<jester-> Tony_LAN: e non hai ancora capito come si installano i programmi?
<Tony_LAN> usare poi è un parolone
<jester-> nada lettura delle doc?
<Tony_LAN> si vedo che li installi dal software center ma anche a prescindere trovandoli online con un certo debian e qualcosa
<Tony_LAN> di pacchetti
<jester-> Tony_LAN: pacchetti esterni sono da evitare e esercizio inutile se sono nei repo
<Tony_LAN> ok
<jester-> Tony_LAN: su tutti i pc linux naturalmente
<Tony_LAN> ho trovato una app di chiama semplicemente samba nel software center
<Tony_LAN> si è lei :)
<Tony_LAN> procedo
<jester-> Tony_LAN: e poi cerca system-config-samba
<Tony_LAN> bene sono in configurazione del server samba
<Tony_LAN> ho solo /var/lib/samba/printers
<Tony_LAN> provo a smanettare un pò .. aggiungo connessione ?
<jester-> devi creare e configurare la condivisione, aggoingi
<jester-> segno +
<Tony_LAN> si si ok provo grazie per ora
<Tony_LAN> allora sembra davvero molto ma molto semplice
<Tony_LAN> solo che non mi funziona aggiungo percorsi da condividere seleziono che sia visibile e scrivibile da tutti
<Tony_LAN> il nome è workgroup
<Tony_LAN> e ho questa stringa %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)
<Tony_LAN> nelle proprietà del server
<Tony_LAN> orqa forse la vedo
<Tony_LAN> ho dovuto riavviare il MAC cosa che non succede MAI :)
<Tony_LAN> questo programmino deve essere in esecuzione o come faccio le modifiche poi lo chiudo ?
<Tony_Samba> sera
<Tony_Samba> allora samba funzionante... ora con un macbook vedo il pc che ha su ubuntu ma non riesco ad accedere... dal macbook mi chiede di accedere come ospite o come utente
<Tony_Samba> mi aiutate ?
<jester-> Tony_Samba: hai abilitato sul mac il protocollo? in linux hai messo accesso a tutti senza pass?
<Tony_Samba> in linux in mac forse no
<Tony_Samba> dove abilito il protocollo in mac ?
<Tony_Samba> forse condivisione files ?
<Tony_Samba> SMB ?
<Tony_Samba> nelle impostazioni server su samba che metodo di autentificazione devo metter e?
<Tony_Samba> ne devo mettere per forza uno
<jester-> Tony_Samba: metti utente
<jester-> non ce l'ho sottomano, se con pass devi creare un pass legata a un nick e non ricordo la procedura
<Tony_Samba> ok avevo messo
<Tony_Samba> gli utenti samba invece ?
<jester-> quali utenti
<Tony_Samba> preferenze utenti samba
<jester-> in system config?
<Tony_Samba> no nel programma configurazione del server samba
<Tony_Samba> questo:
<Tony_Samba> Strumento per la configurazione del Server Samba 1.2.63 Copyright 2002 - 2005 (c) Red Hat, Inc.  Copyright 2002 - 2004 (c) Brent Fox <bfox@redhat.com> Copyright 2002 - 2004 (c) Tammy Fox <tfox@redhat.com> Copyright 2004 - 2005 (c) Nils Philippsen <nphilipp@redhat.com>   Un'interfaccia grafica per configurare le condivisioni Samba
<Tony_Samba> ho cannato di nuovo ?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ciao
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> come cambio i dns su xubuntu?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: configura connessione, modifica, ipv4, metti dhcp solo indirizzi e scrivi i dns in server dns separati da virgola e spazio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, grazie
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, nelle impo della connessione vedo 17.0.01
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> *127
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: devi enrare in ipv4
<jester-> emettere solo indirizzi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, ma devo farlo cliccando su una rete?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, è valido solo su una rete, non su tutto quindi?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: se hai in manuale li metti sempre li sotto in serve dns
<jester-> in manule sono necessari
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, allora ho messo dhcp solo indirizzi... ora se metto i dns usa da solo quelli lì o devo mettere qualche spunta?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 per esempio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok con la virgola come hai scritto tu?
<jester-> non c'è da spuntare nada
<jester-> si virgola e spazio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok fatto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> grazie mille
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> come verifico ora?
<jester-> cosa vuoi verificare
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> che sto usando effettivamente quelli di google
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: se li hai scritti li quelli usa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma devo riavviare? perché mega non lo apre comunque
<jester-> mega cosa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> niente, non lo apre, come non lo apriva prima con i dns di vodafone
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mega.co.nz
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: sido oscurato
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> lo so
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma con i dns di google dovrebbe andare
<jester-> no devi avere l'ip
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah sì?
<jester-> se è oscurato il nime i dns non centrano
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> perché su windows dopo aver cambiato i dns andava
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: host https://mega.co.nz
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non ho capito, cos'è?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: dallo nel terminale
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, invece se rimetto dhcp e basta riusa i dns vodafne?
<jester-> si ma non è questione di dns
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok grazie
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Host https://mega.co.nz not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: non torna gli ip, lo hanno proprio segato
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah.. che hanno fatto quindi?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: prova host www.goolge.it
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: tipo se ti segano la partita
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, mi da gli ip così
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: perchè è attivo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok grazie
<jester-> lo hanno proprio cancellato a livello internet mondiale
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> comunque senti una cosa, così facendo ho cambiato dns solo a una rete, giusto?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: li ha cambiti e basta
<jester-> cambiati
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, ma per qualsiasi wifi? o solo in quella che uso oraa?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: in reraltà la rete finza con gli ip
<jester-> che sono abbinati a una url
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> eh si a grandi linee lo so
<jester-> i dns tramutano gli ip in usl
<jester-> url
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-,  però se apro altre reti leggo dhcp normale... solo in una rete li ho cambiati mi pare di capire
<jester-> se usi gli ip i dns non servono
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: altre reti quali
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok.. dovrei conoscere l'ip di mega quindi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, altre reti wifi a cui mi collego
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> solo in questa mi segna dhcp solo indirizzo.... se apro altre reti rimane dhcp e basta
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: si ma host non trova siginfica che lo hanno cancellato da ogni provider, è il provider che assega ip quando ti colleghi o te ne vende uno statico
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> quindi per ogni rete a cui mi collego devo cambiare i dns? jester-
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah ... mi pare assurdo
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: non centra il sito a cui ti colleghi, nm userà i dns che hai messo per fare il suo lavoro
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ooooooo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> aspè ora lo apre
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> com'è?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> però da terminale mi da sempre non trovato ma ora lo apre
<jester-> sarà sito sciancato
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, riprovo coi vecchi dns
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mah boh
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> vabbè grazie jester-
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> vado ciao
<Bibiro> Ciao a tutti!
<Bibiro> qualcuno di voi usa firefox su KDE?
<jester-> Bibiro: si
<Bibiro> Sai come togliere la barra del titolo in alto e mettere i pulsanti di chiusura dove sono le schede? un po' come su win in pratica
<Bibiro> so come si toglie la barra
<Bibiro> però non riesco a mettere i pulsanti di chiusura sotto
<jester-> Bibiro: quale barra
<Bibiro> quella del titolo
<jester-> Bibiro: tolgi i menu na togliere la barra mai visto
<jester-> togli*
<jester-> Bibiro: di serie cosi è, per tarocchi chiedi in chat
<jester-> !chat | Bibiro
<ubot-it> Bibiro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bibiro> sono venuto a chiedere perché una volta ci ero riuscito (sempre su KDE), boh, passo di la a vedere che dicono
<Bibiro> grazie comunque!
<chahal> cm posso aggiornare skype ?
<chahal> nn riesco entrare
<AndrewIT> sono tornato dopo un paio di giorni...qualcuno online
<pneppe> salve, come posso avviare ubuntu da USB?
<pneppe> come posso installare ubuntu su hdd esterno senza cd?
<pneppe> vorrei installare ubuntu su HDD esterno, ma non ho un CD vuoto e non so come fare. PS, ho Windows 8.1
<pneppe> vorrei installare ubuntu su HDD esterno, ma non ho un CD vuoto e non so come fare. PS, ho Windows 8.1
<ubuntu> lol a tutti
<Guest49413> ho dei problemi con ubuntu 32 bit montato su i3 con 2 giga di ram una volta installato poi al riavvio no parte piu nulla cioe il sistema si avvia ma bloccato che fare grazie della risposta
<Guest49413> che faccio allora
<gatsu1000> buonasera a tutti
<gatsu1000> qualcuno di voi ha mai provato a collegare un portatile con ubuntu ad un tv tramite cavo vga-scart?
<jester-> gatsu1000: ci vuole l'uscita sul pc o un adattarore se esiste
<gatsu1000> ho recuperato in realtà un cavo
<gatsu1000> ha proprio vga da un lato e scart dall'altro
<jester-> che uscit hai sul pc
<jester-> hedmi o vga
<gatsu1000> solo che collegandolo e provando qualsiasi fn+fx non succede nulla
<gatsu1000> vga
<gatsu1000> premetto anche che viene rilevato il secondo monitor
<jester-> gatsu1000: il cavo ha attacco vga parte pc?
<gatsu1000> nel senso del televisore
<gatsu1000> si
<jester-> gatsu1000: di solito la tc va settata
<gatsu1000> è un netbook della acer, il d255
<gatsu1000> è un vecchio televisore catodico...
<jester-> gatsu1000: scheda video sul pc?
<gatsu1000> a parte mettere il canale av, non è che si possa fare molto
<gatsu1000> è una intel
<gatsu1000> integrata
<jester-> gatsu1000: a sapere che canele usa la tv per prendere da scart
<gatsu1000> c'è un solo canale, av
<gatsu1000> c'è attaccato il decoder del digitale, di solito
<jester-> eh decoser usa non mi ricordo che entrata
<jester-> gatsu1000: ce ne sono due una è quella che usa il decoder e poi ce n'è  una seconda e non mi viene il nome
<jester-> gatsu1000: mi pare exit1 e exit2
<jester-> 1 il decoder
<gatsu1000> ok, farò qualche prova ancora
<gatsu1000> anche perchè mi sta venendo in ment che, forse, sta girando con driver vesa e non i suoi intel
<pneppe> salve, ho bisogno d'aiuto.
<jester-> pneppe: dica
<pneppe> innanzitutto vorrei sapere qual è la differenza tra la versione standard e la versione della comunità, poi vorrrei sapere come installare ubuntu su HDD esterno senza cd
<jester-> pneppe: la comunità è in italiano di serie, no cd unica alternativa è usb
<pneppe> si, ma come posso fare per installarlo? Io sul PC ho Windows 8.1
<jester-> pneppe: ti fai la usb fai il boot da usb e segui la guida
<jester-> !usbwin | pneppe
<ubot-it> pneppe: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> !installazione | pneppe
<ubot-it> pneppe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pneppe> il primo passo l'ho già fatto, ma non sono in grado di avviare da USB nè tantomeno di smanettare sull'UEFI
<pneppe> cmq, jester, vorrei provare ad installare Ubuntu su HDD esterno tramite VirtualBox
<jester-> pneppe: virtualbox centra nada con installazione su hd
<jester-> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<pneppe> sono riuscito ad installare su HDD esterno Mac OS X tramite VirtualBox
<jester-> vbox virtualizza un sistema tenendo tutto in una cartella
<jester-> un pc dentro a un pc
<pneppe> questo lo so, il problema è che 1. non so smanettare nel BIOS o UEFI, 2. su Windows 8.1 è un casino smanettare nel BIOS, 3. non vorrei danneggiare il mio PC
<jester-> pneppe: usa virtualbox e ti imptatichisci, danni non ne fa
<jester-> non tocca il sistema non servono azioni sulle partizioni
<pneppe> in che senso mi impratichisco, imparo a smanettare nel BIOS?
<jester-> pneppe: centra no manco il bios sta tutto all'interno di winzoz
<jester-> un programma installato che è virtualbox e un sistema dentro una cartella il tutto creato e gestito dallo stesso
<pneppe> forse non mi sono spiegato: dovrei modificare qualcosa del UEFI per avere un dual boot o per avviare da USB, ma io non sono in grado di farlo.
<krabador> !uefi | pneppe
<ubot-it> pneppe: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> pneppe: su hd esterno se non hai un minimo di pratica e cognizione rischi di rendere il pc inavviabile
<jester-> su hd esterno se poi non è collegato non parte piu una sega
<jester-> mettendo grub sull'esterno e non hai un menu di avvio veloce dovresti sempre entrare nel bios a quanto pare a te socnosciuto
<pneppe> avendo 2 giga di RAM, la virtualizzazione non è fluida
<jester-> vedi un po te ma anche su hd usb rallenta e mica poco
<jester-> usb ha un bus dati lento
<krabador> pneppe, a meno di non avere un hd esterno usb 3.0
<pneppe> no, è 2.0
<jester-> na ciofeca
<pneppe> insomma, considera che l'ho reso esterno grazie ad un box, ma l'ho preso da un netbook. Sono 250 GB
<Marco> s
<Marco> Buonasera
<krabador> salve
<Marco> krabador ci sei?
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-08
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> sono riuscito a mescolare midi e audio con qjackctl ossia fare convivere alsa e pulseaudio l'unica cosa che non funziona correttamente sono i flussi radio sono tutti in mono. http://derp.co.uk/1ee33.info?iamsure
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<FlavioTroja> Salve, ho bisogno di assistenza su un server ubuntu 14.04. Chi puo' aiutarmi?
<FlavioTroja> cerco un consulente
<jester-> !qualcuno | FlavioTroja
<ubot-it> FlavioTroja: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<FlavioTroja> ho un problema con l'imap e pop3. Questo problema l'ho riscontrato dopo l'aggiornamento dalla release 12.04 alla 14.04. Ho un problema di autenticazione delle password. in dovecot.log ho il seguente errore: Password mismatch Aug 08 10:54:45 auth-worker(26707): Fatal: digest_md5_generate(): username not given Aug 08 10:54:45 auth: Error: auth worker: Aborted request: Worker process died unexpectedly
<jester-> solo remix_tj ti potrebbe assistere
<remix_tj> FlavioTroja: allora
<remix_tj> FlavioTroja: attiva un po' di debug, e riprova, il log potrebbe essere d'aiuto
<miglioverde> Buongiorno:ho problemi a far funzionare una stampante richo sp100 e su ubuntu 13.10.Riconosce come stampante installata...ma non stampa nulla.sono andato sul link  madlynx/richo-sp100...ma non ho capito come procedere. se qualcuno mi aiuta...grazie
<emix> Buongiorno:ho problemi a far funzionare una stampante richo sp100 e su ubuntu 13.10.Riconosce come stampante installata...ma non stampa nulla.sono andato sul link  madlynx/richo-sp100...ma non ho capito come procedere. se qualcuno mi aiuta...grazie
<glpiana> emix, non credo che cambiare nick aumenti la probabilità di trovare una soluzione
<glpiana> emix, scrivi piuttosto in maniera decente il link cui fai riferimento
<emix> ho cambiato nick,perchè mi sono accorto che lo sto usando da un'altra parte da 9 anni.....il link è questo:https://github.com/madlynx/richo-sp100...grazie
<emix> la cosa che mi fa sconcertare è  che adoro Ubuntu....ma non capisco come mai,tanta complicazione per installare una semplice stampante...
<glpiana> emix, l'inidirizzo non è corretto
<emix> allora vediamo se mi faccio capire...scusami:io dopo vari interrogativi su google,ho trovato questo link,e l'ho scritto come lo leggo:madlynx/richo-sp100.    se poi ai un'altro aiuto...va bene uguale
<glpiana> torno tra 5 minuti
<emix> ok
<emix> io faccio una piccola pausa pranzo...a
<emix> ma ho il pc vicino a me..
<salento> buongiorno a tutti
<salento> qualcuno in vena di compiere miracoli???
<glpiana> !qualcuno | salento
<ubot-it> salento: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> emix, dimmi che hai fatto fino ad ora
<emix> non riesco a capire come installare quei file scritti su quel link...
<salento> ok...non so come far partire ubuntu 14 da windows 8..non sono un esperto..anzi tutt'altro..quindi ho scricato xubuntu per sostituirlo definitivamente a window..cambiate le impostaziini del bios , mi esce la schermata nera col trattino in alto a sx
<jester-> salento: cosa intendi per far partire ubuntu da winzoz8
<salento> voglio sostituirlo definitiva,emte a windows 8
<salento> vorrei :-)
<jester-> salento: pessima idea
<jester-> !installazione | salento si consiglia un isntalla accanto
<ubot-it> salento si consiglia un isntalla accanto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<salento> motivo?
<salento> uso il pc esclusivamente per navigare in internet musica e film
<jester-> salento: motivo i due non sono sostitutivi ma altenrativi. se prendi la moto e rottami la macchina se poi piove so cazzi
<jester-> o il caavallo da corsa e quello da tiro
<glpiana> emix, hai letto il file delle istruzioni?
<jester-> glpiana: eretico
<salento> non mi sei molto d'aiuto cosi
<jester-> salento: ti sto dando un consiglio
<jester-> salento: non tutto gora su linux quanto winz
<glpiana> salento, segui il consiglio di jester- e non eliminare completamente windows. poi segui la guida indicata che ti spiega come effettuare l'installazione. se hai problemi a seguirla, chiedi pure
<jester-> gira*
<salento> ma perche la schermata nera?
<salento> ok
<jester-> salento: segui la guida
<glpiana> salento, come hai preparato il media di installazione?
<dominic_> ciao a tutti
<dominic_> ho provato a installare un programma per elaborare mappe grafiche
<dominic_> installazione ok, ma quando vado a lanciarlo mi da quest'errore "illegal istructions"
<emix> dice.copiare pstorichohddst-GDI ai filtri directory tazze( di solito/usr/lib/cups/filter.Installare jbigkit pacchetto(jbitkit-bin in ubuntu.aggiungere stampante tramite CUPS interfaccia web,cliccare su scegli file,selezionare la pagina e selezionare il file PPD e continuare l'installazione....
<dominic_> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> dominic_, quale programma?
<krabador> dominic_, apri il terminale , lancia il programma , copia quello che appare sul terminale
<krabador> e fa un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dominic_> grads
<dominic_> serve per plottare mappe
<dominic_> ho notato che questo errore è solito in linux anche con altri pacchetti
<dominic_> krobador ci provo
<dominic_> mi esce così
<krabador> non incollare in canale
<krabador> dominic_, fa il pastebin dell'errore
<dominic_> come si fa a fare?
<dominic_> praticamente non viene nessun errore fuori
<dominic_> io scrivo il nome del programma "grads" e al rigo successivo mi dice "illegal istruction"
<dominic_> mi scuso se lo scrivo qui
<dominic_> cmq su altri pc dopo aver inserito il nome del programma deve partire un altra shell
<glpiana> emix, filtri directory tazze?
<emix> credo di..si
<glpiana> emix, hai tradotto con google?
<emix> si
<glpiana> emix, lol. comuqnue si riferisce a cups, che è il gestore della stampa. devi copiare pstoricohddst-gdi in /usr/lib/cups/filter
<emix> ok prvo e ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> emix, devi farlo con permessi di amministratore
<emix> ok
<cristian_c> !chat dominic_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat dominic_'
<cristian_c> !chat | dominic_
<ubot-it> dominic_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dominic_> cristian_c dimmi
<cristian_c> !info grads
<ubot-it> grads (source: grads): Grid Analysis and Display System for earth science data. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.0.1-1build1 (trusty), package size 4462 kB, installed size 8336 kB
<cristian_c> dominic_, bene, ritiro quanto detto
<cristian_c> dominic_, perché non puoi postar el'output di terminale su pastebin?
<dominic_> perchè non c'è output, c'è solo quella scritta
<dominic_> mi sa che è un errore di permessi o di librerie?
<glpiana> dominic_, oppure non basta scrivere quello
<dominic_> ragazzi non me ne volete ma due righe ci sono nel terminale
<cristian_c> dominic_, se sono due righe due, incolla direttamente qui
<dominic_> OK, allora apro terminela, scrivo ----> grads ----> premo invio e al posto di avviarmi il programma mi dice al rigo successivo "Ilegal Instruction"
<dominic_> basta tutto qui
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dominic_, con una 'l' sola=? :P
<cristian_c> -=
<dominic_> scusami con 2
<dominic_> "illegal instruction"
<cristian_c> io noto anche un core dump cercando sul web
<dominic_> penso che sia un problema che non si può risolvere
<cristian_c> quindi un crash o segmentation fault
<dominic_> c'è una possibile soluzione cristian? o è meglio che lascio perdere
<glpiana> dominic_, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<dominic_> 14.04
<glpiana> dominic_, io ho installato ora e il programma parte senza problemi. nel terminale scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kaurubuntu> buongiorno a tutti ragazzi
<kaurubuntu> e scusate l'orario
<kaurubuntu> vorrei poter creare un lanciatore di indirizzi web specifici sulla scrivania del mio ubuntu 12.04
<kaurubuntu> ho la gnome classic con lo script per i lanciatori
<kaurubuntu> ma quando inserisco l'indirizzo web mi da errore indirizzo
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, che script hai? mostracelo su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaurubuntu> eh aspetta che mi devo ricordare
<kaurubuntu> come faccio a reperire info dello script da terminale o altro in maniera veloce?
<kaurubuntu> l'ho installato seguendo una guida sul web
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, dove è sto script?
<kaurubuntu> lo richiamo da tasto destro
<kaurubuntu> mouse
<kaurubuntu> asp che ve lo mando
<kaurubuntu> nautilus-script
<kaurubuntu> cmq il launcher volevo crearlo sulla scrivania
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, spiega dove inserisci l'indirizzo
<kaurubuntu> in genere con i software mi funziona mettendo il comando di esecuzione che trovo nelle proprietà
<kaurubuntu> ma per il web?
<kaurubuntu> nella riga comando
<kaurubuntu> come il vecchio ubuntu
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, ti prego di fare uso di soggetto verbo e complemento in modo che ci possa capire di cosa stai parlando.
<glpiana> non usare sottintesi, perchè tu magari sai di cosa parli, ma noi no
<kaurubuntu> ecco...iniziamo l'accademia della crusca...
<glpiana> percui ricapitoliamo
<glpiana> tu vuoi creare dei link a pagine web sul desktop, e fin qui tutto bene. quello che non ho capito è cosa c'entra nautilus-script, i programmi eseguibili e la riga di comando
<kaurubuntu> di solito faccio tasto destro sul con il mouse e nel menù a tendine c'è script>crea lanciatore
<kaurubuntu> fin qui è chiaro?
<glpiana> sul cosa?
<glpiana> tasto destro sul?
<kaurubuntu> mouse
<glpiana> fai tasto destro sul mouse col mouse? O.o
<kaurubuntu> glpiana,  ma mi stai prendendo in giro o cosa?
<glpiana> <kaurubuntu> di solito faccio tasto destro sul con il mouse  <--------- leggi
<kaurubuntu> oddio...
<glpiana> fai tasto destro sul con il mouse. su che cosa clicchi?
<kaurubuntu> glpiana,  continuiamo a perderci nelle piccole imperfezioni di forma a mio avviso trascurabili ma non arriviamo alla sostanza...
<kaurubuntu> glpiana,  ok va bene
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, si può sapere su cosa cacchio clicchi? no? non si può sapere? è un segreto? è un sottinteso che devo indovinare? non è facile così
<kaurubuntu> glpiana,  allora: dirigo in modo deciso il puntatore a freccetta del mouse su un punto qualsiasi della scrivania , clicco tasto destro con il mouse e mi si apre il menù in cui tra le voci copia , incolla ecc ha al suo interno script>crea lanciatore
<kaurubuntu> fin qui è abbastanza esaustivo?
<kaurubuntu> la mia domanda è solo la seguente:  il lanciatore funziona con i software ma non con gli indirizzi web come windows
<kaurubuntu> come la funzione crea collegamento su windows
<kaurubuntu> glpiana,  non mi dire che sono vago nella descrizione eh
<kaurubuntu> lo script è nautilus
<kaurubuntu> glpiana,  l'errore per completezza dice: si è verificato un errore nel lancio dell'applicazione , esecuzione del processo figlio non riuscita
<kaurubuntu> ok grazie...davvero encomiabile il vostro supporto...buna giornata a tutti
<kaurubuntu> pardon...buona giornata a tutti
<kaurubuntu> alacarte
<kaurubuntu> glpiana, alacarte
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, arrivo, un secondo
<kaurubuntu> glpiana,  vadfo a pranzare
<kaurubuntu> cado a pranzare
<kaurubuntu> caspitaaaa vado a pranzare il morbo della mano pazza sulla tastiera...
<glpiana> ok
<kaurubuntu> glpiana,  a dopo se ci sei ancora buon appetito
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, a te
<Novae_> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problemino con un asus x53s nel far partire una chiavetta sulla quale ho messo xubuntu con unetbootin. Ho riavviato il computer e scelto di provare live xubuntu senza installarlo, purtroppo però il risultato è una schermata nera, anche dopo un po' non succede nulla...
<glpiana> Novae_, prima di scegliere di avviare ubuntu, dal menu che ti trovi davanti, premi f6 e seleziona l'opzione "nomodeset". quindi procedi come prima e vedi se visualizzi qualcosa
<Novae_> Ho provato a premere f6 ma non succede nulla
<glpiana> Novae_, dove hai premuto f6? dalla schermata iniziale con varie voci?
<Novae_> Si, il menu mi dice anche, in basso, che posso cliccare -"e" to edit commands- e -"c" for a command-line-
<glpiana> Novae_, allora premi "e"
<glpiana> Novae_, spostati sulla riga che riporta "quiet splash". la vedi?
<Novae_> sono sulla linea alla dicitura "quiet\ splash --"
<glpiana> Novae_, prima dei due trattini inserisci la parola nomodeset
<Novae_> Ho modificato la linea in questo modo "quiet\ splash nomodeset --"
<glpiana> Novae_, prova ad avviare così
<Novae_> Ho premuto F10 ed è spuntata la schermata nera di prima, forzo lo spegnimento?
<glpiana> no, premi ctrl+alt+canc piuttosto
<Novae_> fatto, la schermata nera permane
<glpiana> Novae_, forza lo spegnimento allora se il processore non sta lavorando
<glpiana> Novae_, tu non visualizzi questa schermata all'avvio della usb http://distrowatch.com/images/screenshots/xubuntu-9.04-custom-install.png
<Novae_> glpiana, no, visualizzo un menu GNU GRUB
<glpiana> Novae_, il che non è corretto
<Novae_> glpiana, forse la chiavetta non è stata bootata correttamente?
<glpiana> Novae_, controlla l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato. se non è a posto, riscarica. poi rifai la chiavetta
<glpiana> !md5 | Novae_
<ubot-it> Novae_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kaurubuntu> glpiana,  rieccomi
<kaurubuntu> glpiana, chiedimi di quale info hai bisogno e cercherò di essere mirato nelle risposte
<Novae_> glpiana, ho controllato, non è apposto, devo quindi riscaricare e rifare la chiavetta? E' possibile un errore del genere se il file iso è stato scaricato proprio dal sito di ubuntu?
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, vediamo sti script di nautilus. dovresti averli, credo, sotto .config/gnome2/nautilus-script
<glpiana> Novae_, a volte i download non vanno a buon fine
<glpiana> !release | Novae_
<ubot-it> Novae_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Novae_> grazie mille :)
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, anzi, dovrebbe essere in .gnome2/nautilus-scripts  per cui nel terminale scrivi: ls .gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<glpiana> !paste |  kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaurubuntu> si c'è il collegamento crea lanciatore nella cartella
<kaurubuntu> glpiana, gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Scrivania
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, scrivi: cat .gnome2/nautilus-scripts/gnome-desktop-item-edit
<Novae_> glpiana, scusa la domanda stupida io ho un pc con un intel core i5, la versione che sto scaricando è PC(Intel x86) desktop image, è corretto?
<glpiana> Novae_, penso che il tuo processore sia a 64 bi per cui van bene sia quella che la 64bit
<Novae_> @glpiana, ok, allora provo con questa, grazie mille per l'aiuto
<Novae_> glpiana, p.s. mi dici come si manda in questa chat il messaggio diretto? Provando con la chiocciola non va
<glpiana> Novae_, scrivi semplicemente il nome dell'interlocutore
<Novae_> glpiana ok, grazie!
<glpiana> come hai fatto già prima :)
<kaurubuntu> file  o directory inesistente
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, metti su pastebin l'output del comando precedente: ls .gnome2/nautilus-script
<glpiana> sorry. scripts
<kaurubuntu> da terminale sudo ls .gnome2/nautilus-script
<kaurubuntu> impossibile accedere a .gnome2/nautilus-script: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, no, da terminale ls .gnome2/nautilus-scripts senza sudo (perchè con sudo)
<kaurubuntu> ok mi da la scritta colorata crea lanciatore
<glpiana> !paste | kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaurubuntu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988740/
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, cat .gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Crea\ Lanciatore
<kaurubuntu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988755/
<kaurubuntu> glpiana,  lo scipt funziona ma solo con le applicazioni
<kaurubuntu> script
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, sì infatti è fatto per quello
<glpiana> per le pagine web puoi provare a trascinare l'indirizzo sul desktop, magari funziona. è così in molte interfacce grafiche
<kaurubuntu> glpiana,  ho provato con firefox e chrome ma non copia trascinando dalla barra degli indirizzi come quando si mettono sui preferiti però sulla scrivania
<kaurubuntu> glpiana,  ma non viene creato il collegamento
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, allora usa il creatore di collegamento come spiega qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=554713
<glpiana> altro non saprei al momento
<glpiana> vi saluto
<kaurubuntu> glpiana , ok ci provo tra un pò e ti faccio sapere
<Novae_> C'è qualcuno con cui posso parlare per un problema di boot con una chiavetta?
<kaurubuntu> risolto!!!
<kaurubuntu> per qualcuno interessato per creare lanciatori di indirizzi web bisogna dare il comando  :  esempio se con chrome       google-chrome http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/
<kaurubuntu> con firefox il suo corrispondente seguito dal link web
<mecflawer> ciao
<mecflawer> avrei bisogno di informazioni per istallare linux mint
<mecflawer> qualcuno mi puo consigliare
<mecflawer> ce nessuno ?
<jester-> mecflawer: questo canale è ubuntu le info le trovi /j #linuxmint
<mecflawer> dove devo passare per informazioni mint
<giano> ciao, il pc di mia madre durante gli aggiornamenti si è spento e da quel momento nn la lascia più entrare nel suo profilo ma solo come guest, cosa posso fare?
<giano> la versione è lubuntu 14.04
<fabio_cc> giano, che errore da provando ad entrare nel suo profilo?
<giano> fabio_cc: non da errore, e come se cercasse di caricare, lo schermo si annerisce per un attimo e poi ricompare la scermata di accesso, non esce nemmeno che la psw è errata, penso sia un problema nel aricamento del profilo
<fabio_cc> giano, sarebbe utile dare un'occhiata ai log subito dopo il tentativo di login fallito
<giano> fabio_cc: dimmi cosa fare e io lo faccio
<fabio_cc> giano, graficamente basta aprire l'applicazione "Registro di sistema" penso si possa fare anche da guest
<fabio_cc> giano, da terminale: cat /var/log/kern.log | tail -n 30
<giano> fabio_cc: sono anche spariti alcuni segni della tastiera tipo questo /
<fabio_cc> giano, ti fa un altro carattere al posto di quello?
<giano> fabio_cc: si
<fabio_cc> giano, per sistemare quello fai login testuale con ctrl alt f1 e dai sudo loadkeys it
<fabio_cc> giano, poi dai anche sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fabio_cc> giano, prima di tutto vedi se riesci ad effettuare il login testuale
<fabio_cc> giano, se nella password hai caratteri particolari, devi premere i tasti giusti, non quelli indicati sulla tastiera
<giano> fabio_cc: sono riuscito a cambiare i caratteri ma non mi da il permesso di vedere i log
<fabio_cc> giano, sei da guest?
<giano> fabio_cc: si
<giano> fabio_cc: ora sono dentro il login testuale e mi da questo errore
<giano> brokenCount > 0run-parts:
<fabio_cc> giano, hai dato ctrl alt f1?
<giano> fabio_cc:  si
<fabio_cc> giano, hai messo username e password?
<giano> fabio_cc: si
<giano> fabio_cc: mi da un errore legato al updates
<fabio_cc> giano, l'errore te lo ha dato subito dopo aver messo le credenziali?
<giano> fabio_cc: si
<giano> fabio_cc: posso forzagli l'update?
<fabio_cc> giano, aspetta
<giano> fabio_cc: dimmi....
<fabio_cc> giano, dopo l'errore ti permette comunque di scrivere?
<giano> fabio_cc: si
<fabio_cc> giano, prova sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> giano, dimmi se da errori
<pac> cosa si deve fare quando succede questo? http://derp.co.uk/ddf6d.info?iamsure
<fabio_cc> pac, quel link cosa sarebbe?
<giano> fabio_cc: fabio_cc mi dice impossibile aprire....conclude dicendo è necessario essere in root
<fabio_cc> giano, hai messo il sudo
<giano> fabio_cc: no
<fabio_cc> [18:07] <fabio_cc> giano, prova sudo apt-get update
<giano> fabio_cc: mi sovviene che questo pc non è mai stato da me e quindi non è collegato al mio wifi, come faccio a collegarlo
<pac> fabio_cc: un errore che mi compare quando avvio il pc ho fatto la schermata in quanto non si può copiare il contenuto.
<fabio_cc> pac, ah ok non sapevo che quello fosse un sito tipo imagebin
<fabio_cc> :)
<pac> fabio_cc: purtroppo non ricordo quello della chat!
<fabio_cc> !image | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> :)
<pac> fabio_cc: grazie!
<giano> fabio_cc: fabio ti prego aiutmi
<fabio_cc> giano, mi dicono che potrebbe essere un problema di hd
<giano> fabio_cc: nooooooo
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | giano potrebbe essere una soluzione
<ubot-it> giano potrebbe essere una soluzione: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabio_cc> giano, per quanto riguarda il wifi, da guest non riesci a collegarti usando l'interfaccia grafica?
<giano> fabio_cc: mi aiuti prima a collegarlo al wifi?provo e se non va seguo la giuda
<giano> fabio_cc: si ma ora sono in terminale su ctrl alt f1
<fabio_cc> giano, ctrl alt f7
<giano> fabio_cc: magico
<giano> fabio_cc: è come se non avesse più il wifi
<giano> fabio_cc: ???help
<fabio_cc> giano, per adesso lascia perdere il wifi
<giano> fabio_cc: penso che non abbia finito di fare gli aggiornamenti e per questo si sia piantato
<fabio_cc> giano, ok, se ti vuoi togliere questo dubbio, dobbiamo collegarlo
<fabio_cc> giano, non capisco che intendo per non avere il wifi
<fabio_cc> *intendi
<giano> fabio_cc: in impostazioni di rete non è presente la voce wifi o rete senza fili
<giano> fabio_cc: solo generale   dsn   host
<fabio_cc> giano, dal network manager non c'è il wifi?
<fabio_cc> giano, in alto a destra hai l'icona del network manager?
<giano> fabio_cc:  si trovato  in preferenze \connessioni di rete
<fabio_cc> giano, in alto a destra hai il network manager?
<giano> fabio_cc: no
<giano> fabio_cc: sono su lubuntu 14.04
<fabio_cc> giano, ma prima ti compariva? mi risulta che con gli ultimi aggiornamenti era stato risolto il problema di nm-applet di lubuntu
<giano> fabio_cc: penso che mia madre non faccia mai aggiornamenti, deve essere statata la prima volta, ed io non uso questo pc non so ditri come era prima
<fabio_cc> giano, dovresti dare sudo nm-applet da interfaccia grafica, ma ovviamente da guest non puoi usare sudo
<fabio_cc> giano, prova sudo ifconfig wlan0 up    dalla shell testuale, ctrl alt f1
<giano> fabio_cc: mi dice nessun device corrispondente
<giano> fabio_cc: corrisponde
<fabio_cc> giano, sudo rfkill list
<giano> fabio_cc: non da segni di vita
<fabio_cc> giano, che vuol dire
<giano> fabio_cc: come se do un semplice invio e mi torna la stringa
<fabio_cc> giano, vuoi dire che non scrive niente?
<giano> fabio_cc: che non risponde al segnale, che non da output
<fabio_cc> giano, questo comando dovevi darlo sempre dalla  shell testuale
<giano> fabio_cc:  fatto
<fabio_cc> giano, nessun output?
<giano> fabio_cc: nessuno
<fabio_cc> giano, iwconfig
<fabio_cc> giano, cosa ti da?
<giano> fabio_cc: eth0 no wireless extension      e        lo  no wireless extension
<fabio_cc> giano, non c'è alcun wifi riconosciuto
<giano> fabio_cc:  molto male mi sembra
<fabio_cc> giano, prima funzionava?
<giano> fabio_cc: si
<fabio_cc> giano, in questo momento non te lo vede
<fabio_cc> giano, intanto non puoi collegare un cavo
<fabio_cc> giano, rendiamo le cose semplici
<giano> fabio_cc: in effetetti....collegato
<giano> fabio_cc: adesso provo update
<fabio_cc> giano, ok, speriamo bene
<fabio_cc> giano, sudo apt-get update
<giano> fabio_cc: fatto, ma ci ha messo veramente poco
<fabio_cc> giano, l'update è normale
<fabio_cc> giano, ora sudo apt-get upgrade
<giano> fabio_cc: partito 60 mb
<fabio_cc> giano, se da errori riportali
<giano> fabio_cc: ok
<fabio_cc> giano, capisco che non puoi fare copia/incolla
<giano> fabio_cc: li riscrivo
<fabio_cc> giano, anche se potresti installare pastebinit
<fabio_cc> !info pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<giano> fabio_cc: posso fare foto con telefono e trasferili qui?
<fabio_cc> giano, volendo si
<fabio_cc> !image | giano
<ubot-it> giano: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> giano, ci sono stati errori?
<giano> fabio_cc: nessun errore ed ha appena finito
<giano> fabio_cc: che faccio?
<fabio_cc> giano, dai anche sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<fabio_cc> giano, ho sbagliato
<fabio_cc> giano, dpkg --configure -a
<fabio_cc> giano, sempre con sudo prima
<giano> fabio_cc: mi dice che nel comando c'è qualcosa di sbagliato tipo
<giano> fabio_cc: --reconfigure è sbagliato
<giano> fabio_cc: o dopo dpkg ci deve essere altro
<fabio_cc> giano, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fabio_cc> giano, avevo sbagliato, te l'ho scritto
<giano> fabio_cc: non da risposta come prima no output
<fabio_cc> giano, bene
<fabio_cc> giano, ora dai anche sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<giano> fabio_cc: 228 mb vado?
<fabio_cc> giano, si
<giano> fabio_cc: fatto tutto e sembra senza errori
<giano> fabio_cc: che faccio?
<fabio_cc> giano, per sicurezza sudo apt-get -f install
<giano> fabio_cc: fato
<giano> fabio_cc:  o installati o aggiornati o rimuovere o aggiornati
<giano> fabio_cc: mi pare pervetto
<giano> peretto
<giano> perfetto
<fabio_cc> ce l'hai fatta lol
<giano> ahahah
<giano> fabio_cc: ho un braccio rotto, fatico a scrivere
<giano> spengo?
<fabio_cc> giano, mi dispiace
<fabio_cc> giano, si intanto riavvia e vediamo che succede
<giano> comando per riavviare?
<fabio_cc> giano, se ancora non va c'è altro da fare
<fabio_cc> giano, chiudi la sessione testuale con ctrl + d, poi ctrl alt f7 e riavvia graficamente
<giano> fabio_cc: funziaaaaaa
<giano> grande!!!!!
<giano> fabio_cc: facciamo che vieni a cena da mia mamma per ricambiare
<fabio_cc> giano, lol
<fabio_cc> giano, siamo qui per questo :)
<giano> fabio_cc: provo a staccare i cavo e vedere il discorso wifi
<fabio_cc> giano, comunque, esegui un backup dei dati
<fabio_cc> giano, avendo fatto gli aggiornamenti, dovresti avere il network manager
<fabio_cc> in alto a destra
<fabio_cc> giano, se non c'è, sudo nm-applet
<jester-> giano: meglio dalla sorella
<jester-> lol
<fabio_cc> lol
<giano> fabio_cc: non me lo lascia installare
<giano> fabio_cc: falso
<giano> fabio_cc:  trovate reti
<giano> fabio_cc: ne ha installati due a scoppio ritardato
<fabio_cc> giano, quindi adesso va anche il wifi?
<giano> fabio_cc: si ma una cosa che non c'è è il tasto che sembra una rondine in basso a sinistra
<giano> fabio_cc: si chiama menu? lo metto cliccando con il destro?
<fabio_cc> giano, cosa dovrebbe fare questa icona? non uso lxde
<giano> fabio_cc: si apre tipo avvio di xp
<giano> fabio_cc:  per i vecchi è comodo
<fabio_cc> giano, ma i menu non stanno in alto a sinistra? non sto proprio capendo di cosa parli
<giano> fabio_cc: come quello ma unico ed in basso a sinistra
<fabio_cc> giano, non saprei
<giano> fabio_cc: il comando per ripristinare tutto è : sudo apt-get -f install
<fabio_cc> giano, no nel nostro caso sudo apt-get -f install non è servit
<fabio_cc> servito
<fabio_cc> giano, hai semplicemente completato gli aggiornamenti con sudo apt-get upgrade e dist-upgrade
<giano> fabio_cc: adesso smanettando ho fatto un casino nella barra sotto
<giano> fabio_cc: devo semplicemente ripsristinarla come prima
<fabio_cc> giano, e mica c'è un comando per ripristinare così
<giano> fabio_cc: aaaaaaa
<giano> fabio_cc: questo non è bello
<fabio_cc> giano, prova dpkg-reconfigure lxpanel
<giano> fabio_cc: non è lx pannel
<giano> fabio_cc: lasciamo stare
<giano> va già bene così
<fabio_cc> giano, mi sai dire come si chiama?
<fabio_cc> non ho lubuntu
<giano> fabio_cc:  il nome è giusto, ma come al solito non dasegni di vita no output
<fabio_cc> giano, ok, prova mv ~/.config/lxpanel ~/.config/lxpanel.old  e poi termina la sessione e riesegui il login
<giano> fabio_cc: con sudo?
<fabio_cc> giano, no
<fabio_cc> giano, sono file nella tua home
<giano> fabio_cc: comunque vada oadesso va bene così
<giano> ti ringrazio e ti auguro buona setara
<giano> fabio_cc: grande fabio
<giano> fabio_cc: grande
<giano> fabio_cc: è tornato perfetto
<giano> fabio_cc: fabio mago
<giano> giano: ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> giano, bene
<fabio_cc> ciao giano
<andrealuce> buona sera a tutti
<Giatty> Aiuto per problema configurazione monitor vi posto la mia situazione mi potete dare una mano? http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1407529003.png
<Giatty> In poche parole ho un portatile a cui ho collegato il monitor
<jester-> Giatty: lo vede
<jester-> Giatty: lo vede piu piccolo quanti pollici é
<Giatty> del pc fino a ieri sera tutto ok, fatto l'aggiornamento mi ritrovo con un terzo monitor su cui non riesco a sganciare la barra delle applicazioni di ubuntu
<jester-> li ne vedi 2
<Giatty> ma non c'è l'ho, ho solo i due monito grandi il terzo quello piccolo non dovrebbe esistere
<jester-> tracinalo attaccato all'integrato
<jester-> Giatty: hai pacioccato con driver video non da repo?
<Giatty> bumblee
<jester-> Giatty: cioè?
<Giatty> ho scheda video Nvidia 540m optimus
<jester-> Giatty: doppia scheda?
<Giatty> si
<jester-> invidia intel?
<Giatty> integrata e non
<Giatty> una Intel e l'altra Nvidia
<jester-> Giatty: portatile?
<Giatty> si Samsung RC530
<Giatty> 6 GB di ram
<jester-> Giatty: allora sono integfrate entrambe, 14.04?
<Giatty> si ho ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> Giatty: fa vedere nel pastebin risposta a dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> !paste | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Giatty: e anche  dpkg -l | grep prime
<Giatty> scusa ma dov'è in paste il comando invia??
<Giatty> Non funge
<jester-> Giatty: paste sotto
<jester-> Giatty: metti un mick
<jester-> e leggi bene le indicazioni
<Giatty> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1407529777.png faccio prima
<jester-> mah
<Giatty> provo a fare paste ma non fa nulla
<jester-> Giatty: sudo dpkg --purge prime
<Giatty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7991810/
<jester-> Giatty: sudo apt-get install mvidia-bumblebee
<jester-> Giatty: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-prime
<jester-> Giatty: meglio sudo apt-get installa --reinstall nvidia-331 nvidia-bumblebee
<Giatty> fatto purge
<jester-> Giatty: meglio sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331 nvidia-bumblebee
<Giatty> lo faccio subito dopo il purge?
<jester-> si
<Giatty> ok
<Dig_> salve a tutti. Ho difficoltà a rendere eseguibile un semplice script.
<Giatty> dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<Giatty> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331 nvidia-bumblebee
<Giatty> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto nvidia-bumblebee
<jester-> Giatty: meglio sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331 bumbeblee-nvidia
<Giatty> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto bumbeblee-nvidia
<Giatty> La stringa non funge
<jester-> spe che sto andando a memoria
<jester-> Giatty: meglio sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331 bumblebee-nvidia
<Giatty> se non sbaglio le info le ho prese da questo link: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=510984
<cristian_c> Giatty, è un topic del 2012
<jester-> Giatty: segui il forum allora
<cristian_c> Giatty, hai letto il wiki a proposito?
<jester-> cristian_c: ho scritto sopra il necessario, avevo cannato il nome del bomba
<Giatty> sono alle prime armi con ubuntu cerco di carpire info dove posso
<cristian_c> jester-, ok
<cristian_c> scusa
<Giatty> intanto mi ha riconosciuto la scheda video, prima solo quella integrata
<Giatty> la procedura è terminata con successo ora?
<jester-> Giatty: devi riavviare
<Giatty> ok allora a dopo
<Dig_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dig_> vorrei rendere eseguibile questo script http://paste.ubuntu.com/7991927/ ma quando lo lancio lo apre con gedit
<Giatty_> Arieccomi, sembra tutto ok tranne che http://i.imgur.com/6NPXf1C.png
<Giatty_> non mi riconosce la scheda video
<Giatty_> Ci sei?
<Giatty_> jester ci sei?
<jester-> Giatty_: eh
<Giatty_> ora non mi riconosce più la scheda video Nvidia
<jester-> Giatty_: se non è in uso non la riconsoce. lo switch è automatico se serve
<Giatty_> e come me ne accorgo?
<jester-> Giatty_: che il pc m arcia bene, in winz ti avvisa per caso?
<Giatty_> ti spiego a me servirebbe perchè vorrei usare blender
<jester-> Giatty_: se blendere lo richiede dovrebbe passare a nvidia da solo
<jester-> Giatty_: adesso il doppio video va bene?
<Giatty_> ma in Win 7 ho delle impostazioni in cui dico che tale programma deve funzionare non con la scheda integrata
<Giatty_> si il doppio video va benissimo e di questo non posso altro che ringraziarti di cuore
<jester-> Giatty_: prova a pacioccare con blender
<jester-> Giatty_: il prime è un po piu prestante dicono ma è instabile per adesso
<Giatty_> vorrei far funzionare su ubuntu draftsight e sketchup 8 pro se si può
<Giatty_> ho provato a caricare draft ma non parte eppure dice che è per linux
<cristian_c> Giatty_, 64 bit?
<Giatty_> yes
<jester-> Giatty_: da repo?
<Giatty_> no l'ho scaricato dal sito del produttore
<jester-> Giatty_: s si è installato senza errori?
<cristian_c> Giatty_, ci sono delle dipendenze da installare
<Giatty_> mi diceva che mancavano delle librerie e che l'interfaccia non si poteva avviare
<cristian_c> Giatty_, in quanto draftsight viene rilasciato soltanto per i 32 bit
<Giatty_> questo il sit non lo specifica
<Giatty_> dice solo linux (beta)
<cristian_c> Giatty_, sudo apt-get install libuuid1:i386 libice6:i386 libsm6:i386 libxt6:i386 libaudio2:i386 libgtk2.0-0:i386 libcanberra-gtk-module:i386 libcanberra-gtk0:i386 libglu1-mesa:i386
<cristian_c> Giatty_, se ti hanno dato il deb, è scritto nel nome se è per 32 o 64 bit
<Giatty_> non lo so in quanto vedendo che non partiva ho cancellato tutto
<cristian_c> Giatty_, riguardo sketchup, fornisci dettagli
<Giatty_> però mi sembrava che ci fosse solo . deb
<cristian_c> Giatty_, beh, lo puoi verificare facilmente, sono informazioni visibili
<cristian_c> ogni pacchetto ha indicazioni dell'architettura su cui è stato compilato
<Giatty_> se vuoi lo riscarico
<cristian_c> Giatty_, a me non serve il programma
<cristian_c> Giatty_, ma hai digitato il comando che ti ho indicato
<Giatty_> lo riscarico io non intendevo te
<Giatty_> lo sto scaricando, per quanto riguarda sketchup 8 pro, io uso la versione craccata.... in qin 7
<Giatty_> win 7
<cristian_c> Giatty_, è software a pagamento?
<Giatty_> si
<cristian_c> hai otto ore di utilizzo in prova
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<Giatty_> si
<Giatty_> intanto sta scaricando la libreria che mi hai passato
<Giatty_> è possibile utilizzarlo in versione full anche su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Giatty_, stai mischiando gli argomenti?
<cristian_c> per le librerie ti riferisci a draftsight?
<cristian_c> e cosa intendi con full?
<Giatty_> si hai ragione una cosa per volta, ho finito di installare le librerie
<Giatty_> si di draft
<Giatty_> adesso devo lanciare il file draftsight.deb?
<krabador> Giatty_, in un bigliettino, puoi lanciarlo dalla finestra
<Giatty_> perdonate i miei termini impropri, ma oltre windows non conosco altri OS
<cristian_c> Giatty_, hai installato?
<Giatty_> lo sto installando
<cristian_c> Giatty_, sketchup è un software per winz, quindi è meglio se lo usi lì
<Giatty_> ok
<Giatty_> ma con wine non si riesce ad emulare?
<cristian_c> Giatty_, non avrai mai un'esperienza pari a quella che avresti con windows relativamente a un software nativo solo per quell'os
<Giatty_> ho installato ma non parte, clicco sull'icona ma niente
<Giatty_> sto riprovando l'installazione
<cristian_c> Giatty_, dpkg -l | grep canberra
<Giatty_> fatto
<Giatty_> ed ora?
<Giatty_> niente da fare non parte
<jester-> Giatty_: applicazioni professionali, salva qualche rara eccezione, non ce ne sono o sono farlocche
<Giatty_> però ho visto su youtube girare draftsight su ubuntu
<jester-> su yutube vedi pure i pc decollare
<Giatty_> mah però non mi sembravano alterati....
<Giatty_> e poi a che pro?, noto che sul forum parecchi vorrebbero installare draft, ci sono delle guide ma anche li c'è chi dice che funziona e chi no..
<cristian_c> Giatty_, non hai postato output di terminale
<cristian_c> Giatty_, 14.04?
<Giatty_> scusa purtroppo l'ho chiuso
<Giatty_> dinstallo chamberra e lo seinstallo?
<Giatty_> reinstallo?
<cristian_c> Giatty_, digita il comando che ti ho indicato, per favore
<Giatty_> dpkg -l | grep canberra
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Giatty_, non qui sul terminale
<Giatty_> fatto
<cristian_c> !paste | Giatty_
<ubot-it> Giatty_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992361/
<cristian_c> Giatty_, lancia draftsight da terminale
<cristian_c> Giatty_, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<Giatty_> qual'è il comando per lanciarlo da terminale?
<cristian_c> Giatty_, guarda il comando nel lanciatore
<cristian_c> e lo ricopi
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992397/
<Giatty_> sono andato in applications, proprietà e ho copiato la riga di comando
<cristian_c> /opt/dassault-systemes/DraftSight/Linux/DraftSight: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Giatty_> esatto
<cristian_c> Giatty_, un secondo ancora soltanto
<cristian_c> Giatty_, dpkg -l | grep libglu1-mesa
<Giatty_> ti ringrazio per la pazienza
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Giatty_, 14.04?
<Giatty_> si
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992493/
<cristian_c> Su Linux questa libreria è anche conosciuta come libGLU o libGLU.so.1.
<cristian_c> Giatty_, ho un sospetto
<cristian_c> Giatty_, quando hai installato la prima volta draftsight
<cristian_c> senza installare i pacchetti di libreria suggeriti prima
<cristian_c> probabilmente ha installato le dipendenze a 64 bit
<cristian_c> e quando poi hai installato le stesse a 32 bit, magari vengono ignorate, ma è solo un'ipotesi
<Giatty_> qundi rimuovo draft?
<cristian_c> Giatty_, no
<cristian_c> Giatty_, prova a rimuovere il pacchetto a 64 bit
<cristian_c> ii  libglu1-mesa:amd64                                          9.0.0-2                                             amd64        Mesa OpenGL utility library (GLU)
<Giatty_> quindi rimuovo mesa?
<cristian_c> no, aspetta
<cristian_c>  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 libGL.so.1
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992553/
<cristian_c> Giatty_, rilancialo
<cristian_c> draftsight
<Giatty_> da terminale?
<cristian_c> come preferisci
<Giatty_> non va
<cristian_c> ehm, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> prima di dare il comando, devi digitare:  cd /opt/dassault-systemes/draftsight/bin
<cristian_c> va dato in quella directory
<cristian_c> Giatty_, intanto, rimuovi il link simbolico che avevi creato nella home
<Giatty_> scusami sto perdendo
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> perdendo cosa?
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992579/
<cristian_c> Giatty_, ls -l /opt/dassault-systemes/
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992597/
<cristian_c> cd /opt/dassault-systemes/Draftsight/bin
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992614/
<cristian_c> ls -l /opt/dassault-systemes/Draftsight/
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992640/
<cristian_c> giatty@FG:~$ ls -l /opt//opt/dassault-systemes/DraftSight/Linux/DraftSight
<Giatty_> praticamente lo vede come non installato
<cristian_c> Giatty_, no no
<cristian_c> ti stai incasinando tu
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ls -l /opt/dassault-systemes/Draftsight/
<cristian_c> Giatty_, hai digitato come ti pareva
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992659/
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992672/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Giatty_, cd /opt/dassault-systemes/DraftSight/bin
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992689/
<cristian_c> Giatty_, ls -l /opt/dassault-systemes/DraftSight/
<cristian_c> uff
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992715/
<cristian_c> ls -l /opt/dassault-systemes/DraftSight/Linux
<cristian_c> Giatty_, posta
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992724/
<cristian_c> Giatty_, cd cd /opt/dassault-systemes/DraftSight/Libraries
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> Giatty_, cd /opt/dassault-systemes/DraftSight/Libraries
<cristian_c> Giatty_, e poi: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 libGL.so.1
<cristian_c> Giatty_, ma hai rimosso prima il link simbolico nella home?
<autumn> Salve, dove scarico i plugin?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | autumn
<ubot-it> autumn: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Giatty_> Non vedo alcun link aspe ti invio un'immagine
<cristian_c> Giatty_, quello che hai creato prima
<cristian_c> Giatty_, che c'entra l'immagine?
<Giatty_> http://i.imgur.com/oKoytYU.png
<autumn> cristian_c:  ad esempio sto provando ad entrare in una chat e c'è scritto questo plug in non è supportato
<cristian_c> autumn, quale plugin?
<autumn> non lo specifica
<cristian_c> Giatty_, infatti il link c'è
<cristian_c> Giatty_, eliminalo
<cristian_c> autumn, nome della chat?
<autumn> magari è il flash
<autumn> come si scarica?
<autumn> digilander
<cristian_c> autumn, il flash è installato?
<autumn> eh no
<cristian_c> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.350ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB
<cristian_c> autumn, ah, ecco
<autumn> non credo
<cristian_c> autumn, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<autumn> ok
<Giatty_> non so come fare...
<autumn> cri non va
<cristian_c> Giatty_, eliminare il file no?
<autumn> pare che ci sia già ma non va il sito
<cristian_c> autumn, pare o no?
<Giatty_> ascolta esiste un programma che ti permette di accedere al mio pc?
<Giatty_> in remoto
<cristian_c> autumn, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> Giatty_, elimina il file
<cristian_c> qual è il problema?
<Giatty_> non capisco dove lo vedi questo file,
<Giatty_> è libGL.so.1?
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> sotto gli occhi ce l'hai
<cristian_c> Giatty_, è il link che avevi creato prima
<cristian_c> erroneamente
<autumn> cri rieccomi scusa
<autumn> ho provato l'altro comando se vuoi ti linko
<cristian_c> !paste | autumn
<ubot-it> autumn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giatty_> non lo trovo guiddami
<cristian_c> Giatty_, di che stai parlando?
<cristian_c> cosa non trovi?
<Giatty_> sto benedetto link di cui parli,
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <Giatty_> è libGL.so.1?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> eh
<Giatty_> non so a cosa fai riferimento
<cristian_c> Giatty_, dai cancellalo e poi digita quei due comandi che ho indicato più sopra
<autumn> cristian quale comando ti linko
<cristian_c> che poi devo uscire dal chan
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> autumn, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<autumn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992857/
<cristian_c> autumn, ok, allora si vede che il problema è un altro
<cristian_c> autumn, è un pc vecchio?
<autumn> uhm si direi di si
<cristian_c> !flash | autumn
<ubot-it> autumn: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cristian_c> autumn, ultimo link
<cristian_c> e controlli
<autumn> ora lo guardo però voglio dirti che prima dell'installazione all'ultima versione (avevo 13.10) andava
<cristian_c> autumn, ora devo uscire da irc
<Giatty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992882/ l'ho cancellato, ma continua a dirmi che..
<cristian_c> se ne riparla, eventualmente
<cristian_c> ln: creazione del collegamento simbolico "libGL.so.1" non riuscita: File già esistente
<Giatty_> libGL l'ho spostato nel cestino
<cristian_c> libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<autumn> ok grazie
<Giatty_> ho rifatto il passaggio da terminale ma continua a rilevarmelo
<cristian_c> Giatty_, riprova
<cristian_c> a lanciare draftsight
<cristian_c> Giatty_, e leggi anche qui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1718010&page=4
<Giatty_> forse funge
<cristian_c> Giatty_, quindi?
<Giatty_> si è apertoooo
<cristian_c> Giatty_, ok
<cristian_c> ciao
<Giatty_> l sei una grande
<Giatty_> solo che se dovessi rifare i passaggi da 0 addio...
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-09
<akis24> giorno
<qui_> gsgreuy
<akis24> ??
<pepper> ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04 quando lo apro con lili mi dice che il file è corrotto , ho fatto più volte  la prova anche con file diversi ma il problema continua cosa posso fare
<ExPBoy> buongiorno
<pepper> ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04 quando lo apro con lili mi dice che il file è corrotto , ho fatto più volte  la prova anche con file diversi ma il problema continua cosa posso fare
<akis24> giorno ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> ciao akis24 di la non posso parlare
<akis24> ExPBoy:  ora proviamo a vedere ...
<akis24> ExPBoy:  dovresti riuscire non troviamo nulla  sembra  puoi provare ?
<ExPBoy> provato
<akis24> ora dici ?
<ExPBoy> si ma non va
<ExPBoy> anche dopo quel tuo intervento
<akis24> forse abbiamo capito dacci un minuto ExPBoy
<redmellow> Ciao a tutti. Riscontro vari problemi nell'accesso fallito di skype in Xubuntu... posso avere un aiuto per favore?
<for> forse ci sono ?
<for> h<zdtu
<for> se sono vista qlc mi faccia un cenno
<redmellow> for sei vista
<for> grazieeeeee
<for> vorrei aggiornare ub 11.04  ad una versione che supporti skype 4.3. Ho pentium 4 2533 ram 1,5gb
<for> come faccio?
<akis24> for:  reinstalla da zero e troppo vecchia la 11.04
<redmellow> non chiedere a me... sono qui per problemi con skype
<for> quale versione può opportare il mio pc ?
<v70diesel> qualcuno ha installato Evolution sulla 14.04 ?
<cristian_c> v70diesel, esponi il tuo problema
<v70diesel> semplice : installato Evolution da zero
<v70diesel> e fin qui tuto bene
<v70diesel> poi settato POP, SMTP ecc.
<v70diesel> funziona
<v70diesel> ma, c'è un ma
<akis24> ahia ..
<v70diesel> Solo un indirizzo di posta mi va in arrivo
<v70diesel> tutti gli altri mi vanno SEMPRE nella indesiderata
<v70diesel> malgrado abbia gli indirizzi nella rubrica
<v70diesel> e spuntato i messaggi come attendibili
<v70diesel> ?????
<v70diesel> infatti quando spunto come attendibile lui li sposta in arrivo
<v70diesel> poi rispondo
<akis24> v70diesel: tocca te stabilire quale è indesiderata e quale accettare  cosi man mano la posta andra' al suo posto
<v70diesel> ma quando l'altro utente mi risponde torna nella indesiderata
<v70diesel> ?????
<v70diesel> pensavo fosse bogofilter
<v70diesel> ma nel gestore pacchetti non l'ho installato
<v70diesel> qualcuno mi sa dire cosa ho cannato ?
<akis24> v70diesel:  poi francamente avrei usato thunderbird     comunque guarda se hai impostazioni nei filtri per la posta elettronica
<v70diesel> mi sono sempre trovato bene con Evolution....peccato
<v70diesel> Ho dovuto mettere Ubuntu 14.04 perchè l'aggiornamento HWE sulla 12 mi ha scassato tutto
<cristian_c> HWE?
<v70diesel> altrimenti me ne sarei rimasto li sulla 12
<akis24> v70diesel: dare un occhiata ai filtri di posta su evolution  non ti costa nulla  e vedere le impostazioni
<v70diesel> si, l'aggiornamento hardware che tutti consigliano di NON FARE
<cristian_c> mmm
<v70diesel> akis24: vado a vedere ma è tuto di default, non ho impostato niente
<v70diesel> cristian_c: ti entra in alto a destra nel gestore aggiornamenti, NON FARLO !! Perdi i settaggi dei driver grafici e ti ritrovi con la schermata nera (login) o peggio ancora con la blu (memtest)
<v70diesel> akis24: ho guardato in Modifica/Filtri dei messaggi
<v70diesel> akis24:  vuoto, nessuna regola. Unica cosa impostata di default = Mostra i filtri : in entrata. Sarà quello ???
<akis24> v70diesel: qualche problema forse lo ha di suo anche .. http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=356877    http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=120643
<v70diesel> akis24: era un forum del 2010....la versione per Ubuntu 12.04 LTS andava...
<akis24> v70diesel:  si ma mi riferisco a evolution non alla versione di ubuntu
<v70diesel> akis24: io ho la 3.10.4
<akis24> v70diesel: non è che evolution sia stato molto aggiornato credo sia fermo da parecchio comunque
<akis24> v70diesel: al limite imposta tu qualche regola sui filtri per la posta in entrata e vedi come si comporta o usa uno dei filtri disponibili da installare
<v70diesel> akis24:  in effetti a volte mi dice che c'è 1 messaggio nella indesiderata, malgrado sia 0, cioè nessun mesaggio nella casella
<v70diesel> akis24:  e se provassi a spostare "in entrata" a "in uscita "  ???
<akis24> v70diesel:  puoi provare e vedere come va' .. :)
<v70diesel> akis24:  pensi che avrebbe poi un problema colui che la riceve ?  :-)
<akis24> v70diesel: le impostazioni che meti valgono sul tuo pc non su quello che riceve
<akis24> metti*
<v70diesel> ho settato in uscita, ora scrivo e vedo come reagisce....
<v70diesel> akis24:  niente !! uguale a prima. Mi sono risposto da un secondo PC di casa ed è finita nella indesiderata !!
<v70diesel> akis24:  come posso segnalare un bug ? Dal menu di Ubuntu / applicazioni/accessori/segnala un problema non parte nulla....
<akis24> v70diesel: a che ti riferisci cosa non parte ?
<v70diesel> akis24:  sono due giorni che mi sto scervellando nei vari forum per sapere se sono in buona compagnia.....
<v70diesel> akis24:  mi riferisco al lanciatore "segnala un problema". lo clicco, esce la clessidra (avvio di segnala un problema) e poi sparisce...!
<akis24> v70diesel:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug
<v70diesel> akis24: grazie, ma ci ero già arrivato
<v70diesel> akis24:  il problema è che nel menu di Evolution (Aiuto) ci sono il SOMMARIO, i RIFERIMENTI VELOCI, e la INFORMAZIONI sulla relesae
<v70diesel> akis24:  niente segnala un problema
<v70diesel> akis24:  devo provare Thunderbird......:-)
<akis24> v70diesel: gogol è tuo amico prova a cercare qualche guida oppure usa thunderbird meglio ancora
<v70diesel> akis24:  anche TWEAK non va sulla 14.04
<v70diesel> akis24:  da quando hanno fatto Unity solo peggioramenti....io uso sempre la classic fallback
<akis24> v70diesel: hai altre alternative volendo xubuntu lubuntu ecc
<v70diesel> akis24:  menu in alto a SX, Synaptic, terminale.....
<cristian_c> terminale di qui, terminale di là
<v70diesel> cristian_c: benedetto terminale.....mi salva da parecchi intoppi....:-)
<v70diesel> akis24:  ho provato trisquel, cinnamon, mint.....
<akis24> !chat | v70diesel
<ubot-it> v70diesel: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<v70diesel> akis24:  ma UBUNTU -Gnome mi piace....peccato per Evolution
<v70diesel> akis24:  anche su gogol trovo poco, o perlomeno non inerente il mio problema, o dei forum datati dove si parla di altri problemi
<v70diesel> akis24:  per quaesto oggi ho ritentato in IRC, una volta mi avevano aiutato ed ero riuscito pure io ad aiutare...:-)
<pac> buongiorno
<akis24> v70diesel:  non è che cerchi tanto eh leggi l'esempio di configurazione del filtro  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=431627
<akis24> v70diesel:  il resto delle discussioni o preferenze varie su #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> ho installato due sche audio esterne su kde tutto funziona con qjackctl e l'altra scheda è in grado di riprodurre audio contemporaneamente. Non si sono verificati problemi di alcun tipo tranne per il player di flash che si rifiuta di suonare con la scheda che non passa attraverso qjackctl di cui è noto il problema di incompatibilità. Avete dei consigli?
<falcoman> buongiorno a tutti
<falcoman> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè non riesco ad eseguire blender con ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> pac:  se non erro glpina ti ha aiutato ..
<falcoman> buongiono a te
<akis24> glpiana*
<v70diesel> akis24:  ma il problema è che io NON ho creato nesuna regola nei filtri, tutto di default ! Perchè Evolution prende come buona solo un indirizzo di posta ??? Questo è il dilemma ...
<falcoman> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè non riesco ad eseguire blender con ubuntu 14.04
<pac> akis24: si certo ma io cerco di superare l'ostacolo del player di flash ho fatto passi avanti ma non è veramente un problema molti ci sono arrivati ma le strade non sono tutte uguali e quelle ho seguito non mi portano ad un risultato positivo!
<akis24> v70diesel: ho capito ma a provare a impostare un filtro mica ti costa qualcosa .. altrimenti si parla di aria fritta oppure prova thunderbird
<pac> akis24: il non no ci vuole altrimenti non si capisce il senso della frase
<falcoman> help
<v70diesel> falcoman: http://ivoermejo.blogspot.ch/2014/07/installare-lultima-versione-stabile-di.html
<falcoman> io non dicevo di quella da installare ma dell'eseguibile che si scarica dal sito blender
<akis24> v70diesel: niente guide farlocche qui si usano le guide ufficiali
<falcoman> con le vecchie versioni di ubuntu partiva senza problemi
<v70diesel> falcoman: vai di terminale... quello intendevo io
<falcoman> anche da terminale non parte
<akis24> falcoman: installato come  ?
<falcoman> non lo installo scarico l'eseguibile
<falcoman> che è alla versione 2.71
<falcoman> mentre quello che installo dal software center è alla versione 2.69
<akis24> falcoman:  blender è presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu  si installa quello
<falcoman> perchè solo quello prima funzionava l'eseguibile
<falcoman> fino ad ubuntu 13.04
<falcoman> la 13.10 non so
<falcoman> ma adesso non riesco a far partire l'eseguibile
<v70diesel> falcoman: in effetti nella mia Synaptic vedo la 2.69
<akis24> falcoman: evidentemente quello che scarichi non va bene sulla versione che usi  e noi non diamo supporto a versioni fuori dai repo ufficiali
<falcoman> quale sarà il motivo?
<falcoman> ok
<falcoman> grazie lo stesso provo con quella instabile
<falcoman> che comunque sarà più aggiornata
<ExPBoy> non è instabile
<v70diesel> akis24: se ritentassi un Reinstalla (Evolution) da Synaptic mi scassa tutto o ci riscrive sopra ?
<akis24> v70diesel: prima disinstalli e poi reinstalli e se hai la cartella di configurazione di evolution in /home la cancelli
<v70diesel> akis24: faccio un backup, poi tabula rasa e riprovo....grazie. Magari si è installato qualcosa storto durante il download. Ho installato la 14 da penna USB...
<falcoman> ho trovato da terminale mi da questo errore
<falcoman>  error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<falcoman> presumo manchi quella libreria, posso installarla? come?
<falcoman> consigli?
<akis24> falcoman: ti ripeto niente supporto a programmi fuori dai repo ufficiali  se manca la libreria cercala su synaptic se non c'è quella versione  installa la versione ufficiale la 2.69
<v70diesel> falcoman: meglio starda vecchia che sentiero nuovo...o no ?
<v70diesel> falcoman:  strada volevo dire..
<falcoman> ok grazie nuovamente
<aiutatemi> AIUTOOOO
<aiutatemi> O_O
<aiutatemi> sto im,pazzendp
<aiutatemi> ho un lubuntu e non funziona l audio
<aiutatemi> mah non credo ci sia nessuno su questa chat :(
<aiutatemi> porca miseria
<aiutatemi> D:
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: ci sono io, ma non ho lubuntu
<aiutatemi> ab3l grazie ç_ç
<aiutatemi> e tre giorni che provo e riprovo a sstemare questo computer
<aiutatemi> ieri sono stato fino alle 5 di notte
<aiutatemi> funziona internet
<aiutatemi> funziona tutto
<Ab3L> che è già qualcosa.
<aiutatemi> tranne sta benedetta e maledetta scheda audio
<aiutatemi> nel senso la trova
<aiutatemi> ma non si sente neanche un suono
<aiutatemi> il mio pc ha una ram di un giga
<falcoman> per la cronaca ho trovato la soluzione
<aiutatemi> si falcoman?
<aiutatemi> O_O
<falcoman> per il mio problema
<aiutatemi> ah ok
<aiutatemi> comunque niente forse dovrei cambiare sistema operativo di nuovo?
<aiutatemi> avevo provato ubuntu
<falcoman> basta installare blender dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<aiutatemi> ma girava lentissimo :/
<falcoman> e poi funziona anche la versione eseguibile
<falcoman> akis24: hai letto
<falcoman> v70diesel: hai letto
<falcoman> grazie lo stesso per il vostro aiuto in fondo è anche merito vostro
<falcoman> ciao alla prossima
<aiutatemi> mehh
<aiutatemi> <.8
<aiutatemi> :(
<aiutatemi> gli do fuoco a sto pc XD
<aiutatemi> seriamente ho installato nelle ultime 12 ore ben 5 differenti sistemi operativi
<falcoman> aiutatemi: hai cercato la soluzione su internet
<aiutatemi> windows xp che non e piu supportato
<aiutatemi> windows 7 che non goirava XD
<falcoman> che scheda audio hai
<aiutatemi> e poi ubuntu
<aiutatemi> gnu
<aiutatemi> lubuntu
<aiutatemi> e frustrante
<aiutatemi> comunque online niente ho trovato
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: hai installato pulseaudio?
<falcoman> che scheda audio hai
<aiutatemi> SiS SI7012
<aiutatemi> scheda audio
<aiutatemi> pulse audio mesa ancora non lo ho
<aiutatemi> pulseaudio device chooser?
<aiutatemi> o pulseaudio manager?
<aiutatemi> ci stanno tanti pulse audio O_O
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: io avevo risolto con "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol". poi da pavucontrol ho attivato la scheda che mi serve.
<aiutatemi> da dove la lanci quella stringa?
<aiutatemi> io non ci capisco ancora niente con sto pc XD
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: dal terminale. sai aprire un terminale?
<aiutatemi> no XD
<aiutatemi> ho questo sistema da poche ore
<aiutatemi> ;_;
<Ab3L> ok. aspetta che cerco come si chiama l'emulatore terminale di lubuntu.
<aiutatemi> come si apre?
<aiutatemi> grazie
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: in "Acessori" ci dovrebbe essere LXTerminal
<aiutatemi> sii ce
<Ab3L> prova a scrivere la stringa che ti ho dato dentro lì. poi apri pavucontrol (o pavumeter) e vedi se da lì riesci ad attivare l'audio.
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: scappo a pranzo, ma semmai ci sentiamo dopo.
<aiutatemi> ok ab3l
<aiutatemi> allora sto pc e matto
<aiutatemi> se ascolto una canzone
<aiutatemi> o un video
<aiutatemi> la stangetta sulla scheda audio si muove
<aiutatemi> pero non esce nessun suono dalle casse di cacca
<aiutatemi> D:
<jester-> aiutatemi: installa pavucontrol e controlla  uscite e volumi
<aiutatemi> ok
<jester-> che le casse siano accese e collegate la busi giusto
<jester-> al buso
<aiutatemi> si sono collegate
<aiutatemi> cmq
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: magari il sistema usa delle schede non collegate alle casse (magari usa l'uscita delle cuffie o chissà quale altra). è per quello che magari non senti l'audio.
<aiutatemi> pavu control mica lo trovo nello store O_O
<jester-> aiutatemi: sudo apt-get install pavucongtol
<jester-> aiutatemi: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<aiutatemi> mi dice
<aiutatemi> impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<aiutatemi> ah ok
<Ab3L> mmh...
<aiutatemi> l anltro funge
<aiutatemi> :D
<Ab3L> ah
<aiutatemi> sisi
<aiutatemi> ora che facciO?
<jester-> lo apri e vedi
<jester-> o se è li biotta chiedi a noi
<aiutatemi> be non trovo il programma O_O
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: ora avvia pavucontrol (dovresti averlo da qualche parte nel menu) e vai nella  scheda "riproduzione". poi vedi se la scheda audio attivata è quella buona.
<jester-> o falla corta e avvialo da terminale
<aiutatemi> ok lo avvio da term,inale
<aiutatemi> quale e il codice?
<aiutatemi> XD
<jester-> indovina
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: pavucontrol
<aiutatemi> (grazie per la pazienza mi sento impedito con lubuntu)
<jester-> lubuntu sa di pc sciancato
<jester-> se troppo è fuori retrocompatibilità
<aiutatemi> mi dice
<jester-> pavucontro -->enter  intel terminale
<jester-> e non chiudere il terminale
<aiutatemi> jester cosa?
<aiutatemi> XD
<aiutatemi> io sto su riproduzione
<aiutatemi> ALSA PLAYBACK
<jester-> i canali uscita
<jester-> se piu di uno cambiali
<aiutatemi> ce output dummy
<aiutatemi> su uscite ce solo output dummy
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: guarda anche nella scheda "Uscite" e "Configurazione". Fai passare le varie opzioni e cerca di capire qual è la scheda che fa per te.
<aiutatemi> ci sono vari profili
<aiutatemi> D:
<aiutatemi> li provo tutti?
<jester-> aiutatemi: ma no basta che stai li a guardare senza muovere un cazzo
<aiutatemi> provati tutti
<aiutatemi> nessuno funziona.
<jester-> che pc è
<aiutatemi> pentium 4
<jester-> attacca una canzooone e controlla il volume
<aiutatemi> ok...
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: da me, in basso a destra di pavucontrol ho un menu a tendina "Mostra". ho selezionato "All streams". Se faccio partire un audio, in "Riproduzione" di pavucontrol vedo la barra che si muove. Succede anche a te?
<jester-> casse nel busi giusto?
<jester-> se è in quello sbagliato non piscia
<aiutatemi> si ab3l
<jester-> aiutatemi: cambia il buso al jack
<aiutatemi> jester scusa la mia ritardataggine
<aiutatemi> ma che e il buso?XD
<aiutatemi> OMG XD
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: hai controllato se hai messo i jack nei buchi giusti ? non come me che li avevo scambiato la presa delle cuffie con quella del microfono?
<jester-> aiutatemi: mettiamo che ci sei il buso è il buco in venesian
<aiutatemi> ahhh ok
<aiutatemi> il buso e giusto
<jester-> il led delle casse è acceso?
<aiutatemi> sisi
<jester-> il volume delle casse e pc sono su?
<aiutatemi> sisi al massimo
<aiutatemi> infatti non capisco il problema O_O
<jester-> molto facile che il problema sia che il kernel non ha i driver audio per il pc troppo nuovo
<aiutatemi> una cosa strana e successa ieri
<aiutatemi> prima che lo aggiornavo
<aiutatemi> l audio si sentiva O:O
<jester-> sisi la colpa è sempre degli aggirnamenti, se usi una live scommetto che suona
<jester-> aiutatemi: riavvia a parti col penultimo kernel
<jester-> pigiare maisc al boot per vedere il meu es entrare in opzioni avanzate
<aiutatemi> ok ci provo :D
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: se poi col penultimo kernel l'audio va
<aiutatemi> si?
<aiutatemi> cosa dovro far?
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: riapri pavucontrol e guarda come è settato. quale scheda è scelta
<aiutatemi> ok :) grazie!
<Ab3L> aiutatemi: fai passare tutte le pagine di pavucontrol. ti annoti le info e provi a metterle uguali col nuovo kernel dopo un ulteriore riavvio del pc.
<aiuto> tornato
<aiuto> niente da fare D:
<aiuto> non riesco a capire quale possa essere il problema
<aiuto> e un bel sistema operativo l unioco problema e che non sis ente nessun suono :((
<cristian_c> aiuto, avevi detto che prima fungeva
<aiuto> si ieri
<aiuto> prima degli aggiornamenti
<aiuto> ero andato su youtube e l audio si sentiva
<cristian_c> aiuto, ti ricordi se hai installato software?
<aiuto> sisi
<cristian_c> aiuto, apri un terminale
<aiuto> ne ho installati
<aiuto> tipo skype
<cristian_c> aiuto, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> aiuto, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aiuto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7997630/
<aiuto> ecco christian
<aiuto> ho scritto un altro comando e mi esce
<aiuto> computer@ET:~$ aplay -l **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware **** scheda 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], dispositivo 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]   Sottoperiferiche: 0/1   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0 computer@ET:~$
<cristian_c> aiuto, è una scheda molto vecchia
<ExPBoy> uhm
<aiuto> si christian avevo 13 anni quando ho ricevuto questo pc
<aiuto> XD
<cristian_c> aiuto, le sis notoriamente hanno problemi con i nuovi kernel
<cristian_c> aiuto, ma generalmente i problemi riguardano la parte video
<aiuto> oh :(
<aiuto> cosa potrei fare per risolvere questo problema?
<aiuto> se solo trovassi dei setting per specificare la mia scheda audio D:
<cristian_c> aiuto, posta schermata di alsamixer, se non l'hai già fatto
<cristian_c> aiuto, hai collegato delle casse, giusto?
<aiuto> sisi ovvio casse collegate
<aiuto> come salvo la schermata?
<cristian_c> aiuto, tasto stamp
<cristian_c> !image | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aiuto>  ho fatto stamp ora?
<aiuto> D:
<aiuto> come la salvo?
<krabador> aiuto, per favore, manda anche da terminale lsmod | grep snd , e lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<aiuto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7997735/
<aiuto> ecco qui
<aiuto> ALSA MIXER mi da : CARD = pulseaudio CHIP = pulseaudio poi master e il volume e al massimo e capture il volume e a 0 perche non me lo fa alzare
<krabador> aiuto, adesso, aplay -l | awk -F \: '/,/{print $2}' | awk '{print $1}' | uniq
<krabador> aiuto, hai fatto la schermata di alsamixer?
<aiuto> non sono capace krabador :(
<krabador> aiuto, t'è stato spiegato
<krabador> tasto stamp
<krabador> vai poi sul sito segnalato
<krabador> scegli di caricare l'immagine, che troverai in /home/utente/Immagini
<krabador> e posti qui il link dell'immagine caricato
<krabador> *a
<aiuto> si ma ...dopo che clicco stamp sulla tastiera
<aiuto> dove trovo il file immagine?
<krabador> aiuto, hai il diploma di terza media?
<aiuto> si sono capace a fare stamp
<krabador> non mi hai risposto
<aiuto> ma su questo sistema operativo
<aiuto> il tasto stamp non me lo da
<aiuto> SI CHE LO HO
<aiuto> ho il diploma
<krabador> ecco, allora cosa non è chiaro di "<krabador> scegli di caricare l'immagine, che troverai in /home/utente/Immagini" delle 13:57 ?
<aiuto> ahhhh ok
<aiuto> non avevo letto scusa
<aiuto> e che non dormo da 24 ore X
<aiuto> XD
<krabador> giusto 4 linee prima la tua "<aiuto> dove trovo il file immagine?"
<krabador> ok
<aiuto> sta caricando
<aiuto> http://postimg.org/image/pcuc7xabl/
<aiuto> ....
<pac> ho due schede audio esterne e nessuna interna, c'è modo di impostare quale scheda fare utilizare al player flash?
<aiuto> ho postato la schermata sbagliata
<aiuto> la rifaccio
<rozzilla> ciao a tutti
<rozzilla> come è possibile che qualsiasi pagina web visiti sia con chromium che firefox mi appaia "Questa connessione non è affidabile"??
<davide> ho il pc privo di OS dell optiplex gx520 come faccio a far partire OSche ho messo su cd rom ma non parte non ri8esco accedere neanche al bios procedura, quando accendo mi compare sul monitor no signal
<davide> come non vede lo schermo che su un altro pc lo vede
<krabador> davide, traduci quello che hai fatto, punto per punto, specificando caratteristiche del pc, e sistema operativo
<davide> ho un pc dell optiplex gx 520 privo di os, come faccio a installarlo che non perte niente
<krabador> davide, allora " caratteristiche del pc" , elenca le caratteritiche, non il modello
<davide> ho aggiunto memoria ram da 1 gba 4 gb ddr2 533mgz, puo essre questo
<davide> che non va
<krabador> davide, puoi rispondere, per favore?
<davide> penso che sia un pentim ,essendo privo di os  non saprei, solo dell optiplex gx520
<krabador> scheda video?
<davide> ripeto essendo privo di os non riesco aiutarti
<krabador> davide, che cosa stai cercando di far partire "ho messo su cd rom ma non parte" ?
<davide> vesrsione live di ubuntu 13.10 ma non parte
<krabador> davide, scarica lubuntu 14.04 32bit, rifà il supporto di installazioneù
<krabador> !iso | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> ubuntu 13.10 non è piu' supportata
<davide> provo, se non funzi lo porto in negozio dove riparano pc
<davide> grazie
<krabador> davide, fa una cosa, vacci anche adesso
<krabador> che almeno ti dicono che roba ha dentro
<davide> no credo che sia aperto ..
<krabador> ce n'è uno solo dalle tue parti?
<krabador> http://www.dell.com/support/home/it/it/itdhs1/product-support/product/optiplex-gx520/drivers
<krabador> in bocca al lupo+
<LucaS05> salve ragazzi, volevo sapere se c'è qualcuno che è uno sviluppatore ubuntu e contribuisce, grazie ;)
<Axel_> ciao
<Axel_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chiedi ! Axel_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiedi ! Axel_'
<Axel_> ho un problema sulla connessione wifi su 14.04
<enzotib> !dettagli | Axel_
<ubot-it> Axel_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Axel_> vediamo se è comprensibile cosi
<Axel_> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 per quanto riguarda la connessione con il wifi il pc è un pavillon dv6 hp
<Axel_> è comprensibile così?
<enzotib> Axel_, no, per me no, non dici che tipo di scheda hai, non dici se la connessione te le fa fare o no, non dici se con il cavo funziona, non dici se ha funzionato in passato ed ora non funziona più, insomma non dici quasi niente
<Axel_> con il cavo funziona tutto, non so dove e come trovare il modello di scheda che ho nel pc xò
<Axel_> l'unica cosa che non mi va è appunto il wifi
<enzotib> Axel_, ti mostra delle rete wireless o nessuna?
<Axel_> niente
<Axel_> avevo lo stesso problema anche con la vers 12.10
<Axel_> ma poi l'avevo risolta
<enzotib> Axel_, sudo lspci | grep -i 802
<Axel_> axel@axel-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo lspci | grep -i 802 [sudo] password for axel:  02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<enzotib> Axel_, dpkg --get-selections |grep -E 'bcm|b43'
<Axel_> libcmis-0.4-4					install
<enzotib> Axel_, software-properties-gtk, vai sull'ultimo tab dal nome "Driver aggiuntivi"
<Axel_> ok
<Axel_> mi mette in uso
<enzotib> cosa?
<krabador> Axel_, fa una schermata della tab di quella finestra
<krabador> Axel_, con stamp
<krabador> !image | Axel_
<ubot-it> Axel_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> krabador, però non ha la rete, non su quel pc
<krabador> ah, ok
<Axel_> mi mette in uso server x di x driver per display nouveau da x server - xorg - video-noveau (open source)
<Axel_> non riesco a postarti l'immagine
<enzotib> Axel_, attacca un cavo ethernet, che servirà comunque
<Axel_> è gia attaccato il cavo ethernet
<enzotib> Axel_, allora fai una schermata come dice krabador
<Axel_> non riesco a capire dove trovo lo stamp nella schermata da postare
<Axel_> però ho attivato qualcosa perchè ora vedo la rete
<Axel_> però inserendo la psw non si connette
<krabador> Axel_, il tasto stamp
<krabador> lo premi
<krabador> bene
<Axel_> grazie a tutti, ho risolto semplicemente mettendo visibile la scheda wifi nei driver aggiuntivi negli aggiornamenti nelle impostazioni di sistema
<enzotib> ok
<Axel_> prima era semplice
<Axel_> era semplicemente impostato su (NON USARE IL DISPOSITIVO WIFI)
<Axel_> è bastato abilitarlo e ora tutto funziona
<krabador> Axel_, assicurati di digitarla correttamenet
<krabador> Axel_, riavvia
<krabador> una volta c'era il vinile
<Axel_> avevo erroneamente lasciato uno spazio di troppo alla fine della psw
<krabador> ma
<krabador> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Axel_> e mi dava errore in continuazione
<Axel_> ora tutto ok,
<luca__> ciao
<luca__> ho un problema
<luca__> di driver per scheda wirless ateros
<luca__> non riesco ad attivarla
<luca__> ho un asus F552CL con ubuntu 14.04
<luca__> non riesco manco a capire se mi leggete
<luca__> ehi,ci sono?
<luca__> ahha
<cristian_c> ci sono
<cristian_c> *ci siamo
<cristian_c> luca__, sei via cavo?
<luca__> si,escusatemi,sono un pò neofita
<luca__> da qui in poi non riesco
<luca__> luca@luca-X550CL:~$ iwconfig eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<luca__> 1°volta che sono qui scusate la rozzezza,manco so appiccicare bene le schermate del terminale,ehmm
<luca__> non mi legge la scheda che è cb-802.11bgn_WW-BT4,0
<luca__> si sono via cavo,la wirless non la vede
<luca__> helpatemi
<cristian_c> luca__, per gli output di terminale si usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca__> grazie,
<luca__> e una èandata
<cristian_c> luca__, apri un terminale e digita: rfkill list
<luca__> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8  	  luca@luca-X550CL:~$ rfkill list 0: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: asus-bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no luca@luca-X550CL:~$
<luca__> noooo
<luca__> aspe
<luca__> riprovo con Pastebin
<cristian_c> luca__, beh, comunque ho visto
<luca__> si ma devo imparare per non rompere i ...
<cristian_c> luca__, dunque, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> risultato su pastebin
<luca__> oh,niente
<luca__> luca@luca-X550CL:~$ rfkill list 0: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: asus-bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no luca@luca-X550CL:~$
<luca__> niente,manco pastebin
<cristian_c> luca__, perché non pastebinni?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> luca__, dunque, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> risultato su pastebin
<luca__> scusa ma
<luca__> su pastebin nn sono riuscito
<luca__> vedo le notifiche
<luca__> ora riprovo
<luca__> è lungo
<cristian_c> luca__, copi e incolli il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> luca__, fin qui ci sei?
<luca__> sto provando
<cristian_c> luca__, dimmi quando hai fatto questo
<luca__> su pastebin l'ho incollato su content,su poster ho scritto luca__,su syntax c'è plain text,che faccio
<cristian_c> luca__, premi paste
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca__> pigio il paste sotto?
<luca__> ok
<cristian_c> luca__, il bot parla chiaro
<luca__> l'ho pigiato
<luca__> dice: Paste from luca__ at Sat, 9 Aug 2014 17:25:59 +0100
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> luca__, ora incolla l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca__> eppoi c'è sotto quello che volevo inserire
<cristian_c> come ha indicato il bot
<cristian_c> e leggilo il bot :P
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7999797/
<luca__> scusagraziescusa
<luca__> così va bene?
<cristian_c>        product: MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<cristian_c>        vendor: MEDIATEK Corp.
<cristian_c> mediatek, il che spiega molte cose
<cristian_c> luca__, direi che non ci sono i driver preinstallati
<luca__> grazie
<cristian_c> nel kernel
<luca__> ok
<cristian_c> cosa rara , ma possibile con le mediatek
<cristian_c> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/14c3%3A7630/
<luca__> ok,sono scghede che ci si adattano,no?
<luca__> da terminale li posso installare?eppoi come mai ho letto molti warning nella precedente lista,mah
<cristian_c> luca__, quale ubuntu stai usando?
<luca__> 14.04,64bit
<luca__> uefi
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/243203
<luca__> già anche molti pochi post ho trovato
<cristian_c> luca__, digita: lspci -nnk
<cristian_c> luca__, è una scheda abbastanza recente, comunque
<cristian_c> This device is appearing in some OEM machines, but driver is not yet available in mainline.     The driver seems to be present in machines with pre-installed OS, but isn't available on the download-and-install versions!
<cristian_c> luca__, ma hai acquistato questo pc con win?
<luca__> si,con win8,poi credo che purtroppo si è aggiornato a 8.1
<luca__> tipasto il risultato?
<luca__> poi ho avviato ubuntu dalla usb,ho fatto tutto perbene
<luca__> avevo entrambi,poiper risolvere sta cosa,ho reistallato ubuntu e ho perso win8,o forse sta li nascosto,boh
<luca__> pero di win8,non m'importa della wireless mi rode
<luca__> riavvio e torno
<cristian_c> <luca__> avevo entrambi,poiper risolvere sta cosa,ho reistallato ubuntu e ho perso win8,o forse sta li nascosto,boh
<cristian_c> e questo è importante
<cristian_c> lol
<luca__> fhi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> luca__, ma ubuntu era preinstallato sul pc?
<cristian_c> <luca__> avevo entrambi,poiper risolvere sta cosa,ho reistallato ubuntu e ho perso win8,o forse sta li nascosto,boh
<luca__> no
<luca__> era nuovo scontato
<luca__> 64bit uefi ecc poi c'ho messo le mani io
<cristian_c> luca__, quindi ubuntu non c'era di suo?
<luca__> nono
<luca__> versione nuova di fabbrica asus F552CL
<cristian_c> ok
<luca__> iwconif è come prima,nada de nada
<cristian_c> luca__, ti ho indicato un altro comando prima
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> luca__, digita: lspci -nnk
<cristian_c> non l'hai mica digitato
<luca__> ok
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8000145/
<jester-> luca__: doppia sheda video hai installato nvidia-bumblebee? e per la wifi la vedo dura
<luca__> non lo so
<mibofra> luca__, ciao, mi hanno detto che hai problemi con la scheda wifi
<luca__> si,ti dico?
<jester-> piu che un bug non esiste ancora un driver linux https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146
<luca__> su asus F552CL homesso ubuntu 14.04,64b,
<mibofra> jester-, ah bene
<Guest76010> ciao, skype su ubuntu 12.04 non funziona, c'è qualche accorgimento da fare?
<xubuntu697> aiutoooooo
<xubuntu697> ç_ç
<xubuntu697> la disperazioneeee
<xubuntu697> D:
<jester-> Guest76010: usare quello da repo previa abilitazione dei repo pertners e indipendent
<xubuntu697> il microfono su skype merda non funziona
<jester-> Guest76010: e disinstallazione del presente e cancellazione cartella .Skype
<xubuntu697> D:
<Guest76010> potrei avere istruzioni precise oppure un link?
<jester-> xubuntu697: same to Guest76010
<xubuntu697> mi legge il microfono su audiacity
<jester-> Guest76010: link di che
<xubuntu697> ma non mi legge il microfono su skype
<xubuntu697> come fixo ç_ç
<jester-> sistema il canale nelle impostazioni di skype
<xubuntu697> mmmm
<xubuntu697> ma non possso
<xubuntu697> non ho scelte per il microfono
<Guest76010> aggiungere repo, non sono tanto pratico in più ora ho un occhio bendato :-)
<xubuntu697> ce solo un microfono sulle opzioni skype
<xubuntu697> Pulse audio server (local)
<xubuntu697> AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo
<xubuntu697> sto su sto poc da 4 giorni ormai
<xubuntu697> e questo microfono di skype non funziona
<xubuntu697> possibile nessuno puo aiutarmi????
<gigirock> ciao, ubu 14.04 64 bit ... chrome-stable non si avvia dalla barra... dalla riga comandi si
<mibofra> gigirock, l'hai già guardato il lanciatore che comando da alla shell?
<xubuntu697> cristian C aiutoo
<xubuntu697> ricordo che stamattina mi stavi aiutando
<xubuntu697> !!!
<gigirock> mibofra, no ... se installo non mi mette l'iconetta...cmq dove e' ?
<xubuntu697> jester aiuto
<xubuntu697> XD
<xubuntu697> A
<xubuntu697> I
<mibofra> gigirock, questo sarebbe: /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop
<xubuntu697> U
<xubuntu697> T
<xubuntu697> O§
<mibofra> lo puoi leggere anche con gedit
<jester-> xubuntu697: sistema nelle impostazioni di skype
<xubuntu697> lunica scelta che ho e pulse audio
<xubuntu697> e non funge il microfono
<xubuntu697> che qualcuno possegga il mio pc
<xubuntu697> O_O
<jester-> controlla con pavucontrol dove sta il mic
<jester-> nono il problema sta sempre fra la tastiera e la sedia
<xubuntu697> allora
<xubuntu697> il microfono me lo da in
<xubuntu697> configurazione
<xubuntu697> mi da un Built in audio
<xubuntu697> e
<xubuntu697> webcam c200 (che include il microfono
<xubuntu697> dovrei settare il built in audio su off??
<xubuntu697> e lasciare attiva webcam c200?
<jester-> prova a cambiare
<jester-> ne serve uno
<jester-> dipende da quello che usi
<xubuntu697> se metto built in audio off
<xubuntu697> poi non mi fa sentire il suono
<xubuntu697> allora metto off la webcam
<xubuntu697> ....
<xubuntu697> ma a me il microfono funge su audiacity
<xubuntu697> ...
<xubuntu697> jester???
<xubuntu697> aiuto D:
<xubuntu697> ab3l
<xubuntu697> XD
<xubuntu697> samurai aiutooo
<xubuntu697> XD
<xubuntu697> ora ho solo il problema con il microfono
<krabador__> salve samuraiRM
<krabador> samuraiRM, a roma ce ne stanno di cose da fare
<xubuntu697> ce un modo per togliere la password ad ogni avvio?
<krabador> xubuntu697, se si tratta di un computer a cui hanno accesso varie persone, per ragioni di sicurezza, è il caso di tenerla
<Bibiro> Salve
<Bibiro> Quando provo a montare la partizione dice:
<Bibiro> *(la partizione di windows)
<Bibiro> "Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option. "
<Bibiro> come faccio a montarlo in read only?
<Bibiro> tempo fa avevo risolto semplicemente disattivando l'avvio rapido di 8, l'ho fatto ma il problema lo da sempre e comunque
<krabador> Bibiro, se hai ancora win8, hai disattivato avvio rapido, fa un chkdsk da win
<Bibiro> okok, dopo proverò, grazie
<krabador> Bibiro, se l'ultima volta win, s'è chiuso con ibernazione, o qualcosa di simiile, anche se avvio rapido è disabilitato
<Bibiro> nono, spento normalmente
<Bibiro> anche quando avevo l'avvio rapido e spegnevo con "shutdown -s -f" per farlo spegnere normalmente
<Bibiro> la partizione non andava
<Bibiro> mi sa che per evitare rogne passo tutti i dati in una terza partizione e via
<krabador> Bibiro, fa un chkdsk
<Bibiro> appena vado su win lo faccio e vedo
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-10
<andreone> Buona domenica
<andreone> Ho dimentica la password di root di ubuntu, come faccio a recuperarla ?
<andreone> *dimenticato
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pac> Buongiorno
<pac> ho installato adobe air seguendo una guida e mi pare di esserci riuscito, però la sua funzionalità non emerge per le mie esigenze di stampare uno spartito da sito che vende online. adobe è pensato per windows e mac però mi risulta che funzioni anche su ubuntu. Avete dei consigli?
<Ab3L> raga, sto cercando di connettere il pc al router col cavo ethernet. vorrei però che mi tenesse lo stesso ip fisso che avevo con la wifi. dalla rete wifi sono sconnesso. sono su kubuntu e se provo a mettere l'ip manuale mi si blocca la connessione in uscita. probabilmente sbaglio qualcosa. mi prendete manina manina per mettere l'ip fisso?
<Bruno92> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare ubuntu per la prima volta da un miniPC portatile XP home, mi sapete dare qualche dritta e know-how? grazie Bruno
<krabador> Bruno92, elenca le caratteristiche dei componenti del pc
<krabador> Bruno92, non il nome del modello del pc
<Bruno92> intel(R) atom(TM) CPU N260 1.60 GHz - 798MHz - 0,99 RAM -  HD 143gb 2 partizioni
<Bruno92> service pack 3
<krabador> Bruno92, allora lubuntu
<krabador> Bruno92, scarica questo http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> !usbwin | Bruno92
<ubot-it> Bruno92: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> Bruno92, deframmenta win, se vuoi che lubuntu si installi a fianco di esso
<Bruno92> cosa mi consigli di sbarazzarmi di xp o di tenerlo? ho letto che dall'update di Microsoft sulla fine dell'assistenza è sconsigliabile usarlo per i virus ecc
<krabador> Bruno92, non usarlo, ma tienilo
<krabador> Bruno92, poi , se con l'uso di lubuntu, ti accorgi che riesci a fare perfettamente tutto quello che devi fare con il pc, puoi tranquillamente toglierlo ed assegnare lo spazio a lubuntu
<Guest84542> come autenticarsi a muon discover
<krabador> con user e pass di sistema
<jester-> Guest84542:  muon discove sarebbe?
<Guest84542> muon discover e come ubuntocenter
<Bruno92> ci sono eventuali errori che possono accadere con ubuntu dopo l'installazione o conflitti con Win?
<jester-> Bruno92: per ubuntu winz è come se non ci fosse
<krabador> Bruno92, l'uso dell'uno è assolutamente indipendente dalla presenza dell'altro
<Bruno92> ma per l'universial usb installer mi serve poi una chiavetta usb dove mettere l'immagine iso?
<jester-> Bruno92: il che pare logico ma se fai in winz c'è di meglio che unetbbot
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> Bruno92, ti posso chiedere se avevi già un idea di come eventualmente installare?
<Bruno92> no mai installato linux
<krabador> ok, e credevi di porterlo fare con la telepatia?
<Bruno92> bisogna per forza avere una periferica esterna per installare ubuntu?
<krabador> !installazione | Bruno92
<ubot-it> Bruno92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> Bruno92, l'installazione di un sistema operativo , non è come installare un qualsiasi programma nel pc
<Bruno92> grazie per l'aiuto krabador
<krabador> di niente
<nio> ciaoo  nio ho un problema  con ubuntu 1310
<cristian_c> nio, mi pare sia scaduto da poco il supporto per la 13,10
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> nio, io direi di installare o aggiornare alla 14.04
<nio>  ho un pc  non nuovo e non so se  regge
<unmaker> nio, esorcizza direttamente con l'installzaione dell'ultima versioen
<unmaker> nio, non è piu' pesante della 13.10
<unmaker> se usavi quella e ti andava bene, andrà bene anch'essa
<nio> a si  e quanto ci vuole  per caricare  e come fare
<unmaker> nio, e puoi sempre provare xubuntu/lubuntu, le derivate piu' leggere
<unmaker> allora
<unmaker> nio, che cpu hai ?
<nio> ho due cpu
<nio> atlon
<unmaker> nio, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<nio>  si
<nio> dammi un secondo
<stablepower> ok
<nio> amd atlon (tm) 64 * 2 dual core processor 4000+2 *2
<nio> fatto
<nio> <unmaker> ho fatto
<nio>  amd atlon (tm) 64 * 2 dual core processor 4000+2 *2
<jester-> nio ram e scheda video?
<nio> 2 giga  ndivia da 128mb
<grandepennello> nio, sai essere piu' preciso sull'nvidia?
<jester-> nio: dovrebbe girarci la ubuntu normlae 64 bit
<nio>  non  lo so
<jester-> invidia funza comunque
<nio> cmq  su la 1310 mi fa un triangolo rosso  che non so che significa  e poi  solo su ubuntu quando clicco su un icona  per pochi secondi va via lo schermo  poi riprende
<nio> Gallium 0.4 on NV44 mi da questo  su info pc
<jester-> nio la 13.10 è scaduta non puoi nenache cambiare driver
<jester-> neanche
<grandepennello> nio, allora, da terminale, sudo lshw -C video
<grandepennello> !pastebin | jester-
<ubot-it> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<grandepennello> !pastebin | nio
<ubot-it> nio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<grandepennello> ops
<nio> mi chiede la password
<jester-> dagliela
<Nastoshka> ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire come installare un pacchetto? Il file scaricato è in formato compresso tar.gz e all'interno non c'è una cartella configure né il file readme dice niente. Ci sono solo file di estensione .py
<Nastoshka> grazie a chiunque possa dedicarmi un po' del suo tempo
<jester-> Nastoshka: targz è un archivio compressi tipo zip dentro ci puo essere di tutto, di cosa si tratta?
<Nastoshka> ciao jester- l'ho scritto. Ci sono file scritti in python
<jester-> Nastoshka: se binari python puoi lanciare l'applicazkione con doppio click direttmante dalla cartella
<jester-> sara un eseguibile .jar
<Nastoshka> jester-:  ci sono solo file .py e uno .pyc
<jester-> Nastoshka: e comunque una funzione la dovrebbe avere se applicazione è
<jester-> che roba è
<Nastoshka> jester-: non so se può aiutare a capire meglio ma è questo qui ---> https://code.google.com/p/metagoofil/downloads/detail?name=metagoofil-2.1_BH2011_Arsenal.tar.gz&can=2&q=
<jester-> mi sono confuso. .jar è java
<jester-> Nastoshka: scusa nè ma scarichi roba di cui non conosci l'uso?
<Nastoshka> so a cosa serve, ma non riesco a installarlo :-)
<jester-> Nastoshka: c'è un readmy nella cartella?
<Nastoshka> sì jester- ma spiega solo a cosa serva e chi sono gli autori
<Nastoshka> non ci sono istruzioni per il setup
<jester-> Nastoshka: buntu usa è .deb sistema debian per installare disinstallare se roba diversa e non ci sono le istrizioni 1) non è roba seria 2) meglio non lasciar perdere pena sminchamento sistema
<Nastoshka> capito jester- meglio lasciar perdere prima di fare casini ;-)
<Nastoshka> grazie lo stesso
<Guest772> Buon pomeriggio! Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi_
<krabador> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest772> Eh, vorrei provare ubuntu touch, pero il mio tablet non rientra tra quelli supportati (olipad 100)
<krabador> Guest772, non c'è niente che tu possa fare allora
<Guest772> Ah uffa, va beh
<krabador> Guest772, se il tuo device è qui dentro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Guest772> No, non ce e attualmente sto litigado con la tastiera americana, sto usando la live e non ho cambiato lingua
<Guest772> Come si prova il porting su dispositivi attualmente non supportati?
<Guest772> è un tablet che altrimenti andrebbe dimenticato, non lo uso molto perchè mancano molti tools
<krabador> se il tuo dispositivo non è tra quelli che hanno un porting , puoi provare a seguire questa https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<krabador> Guest772, perchè ubuntu touch dovrebbe ridare nuova vita al tuo tablet che altrimenti andrebbe dimenticato?
<Guest772> perchè... ehm, è android 2.2 non ha nemmeno uno store e la custom rom è alquanto povera di risorse... :) poi voglio seguire lo sviluppo di ubuntu touch, tanto meglio vedere se posso sfruttare il mio OiPad
<krabador> per tutto ma prevalentemente nel mobile, se il produttore hardware non rilascia le specifiche, è difficile lavorarci sopra, per usi non concepito dal produttore stesso
<krabador> le piattaforme di sviluppo di ubuntu touch sono la serie nexus
<krabador> attualmente il nexus 4 e nexus 7
<Guest772> si lo so in effetti....
<krabador> fino ad un po' di tempo fa anche il galaxy nexus
<krabador> se vuoi seguire lo sviluppo di ubuntu touch, procurati un device che te lo permetta
<jester-> loadkeys it
<Guest772> altrimenti dovrei praticamente ricostruirmi UTouch da sola, e comunque dato che il tablet è android 2.2 non riuscirebbe a supportarlo, stavo leggedo la guida ed è necessario almeno android 4.1
<krabador> per i porting si appoggia ad android 4.1
<krabador> per i driver delle periferiche non supportate
<krabador> e siccome neanche android supporta parecchie cose di molti devices
<Guest772> Capito! Tu stai seguendo lo sviluppo?
<luca> buongiorno,houn problema con la scheda wireless dopo aver installato ubuntu 14.04
<luca> su asus F552LC,dove c'era win8
<luca> questo l'iwconfig
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8008297/
<luca> 64bit,nuovo asus F552CL,installato ubuntu 14.04,poi perso win8,
<luca> e sono via cavo perchè non riesci a fargli leggere la scheda wirless
<luca> helpatemi
<Guest772> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=576053 Luca, vedi questo thread del forum
<luca> solino grazie,avevo già provatoti pastebinno il risultato
<Guest772> Ok
<Guest772> Non hai risolto?
<luca> mmh,no l'iwconfig è lo stesso
<luca> grazie Guest772
<luca> devo riavviare?
<Guest772> sì dovresti
<krabador> Guest772, si, lo segui
<krabador> seguo
<luca> a tra poco,allora
<luca> grazie
<Guest772> Sperando funzioni
<Guest772> voglio cmbiare nick.... chanserv mi ha affibbiato quello da guest
<jester-> Guest772: per il semolice motivo che è registrato a nome di altri
<jester-> Guest9223: devi sceglierne uno non registrato e registrarlo
<jester-> !registrazione | Guest9223
<ubot-it> Guest9223: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<luca> Guest,niente de nada
<Wolfy17> Davvero? Uffa
<luca> li ho seguiti
<luca> ma non mi funzica
<Wolfy17> mi ridai il modello del pc? Ho riavviato il mio perchè ero in live
<luca> scusatemi sono al secondo forum è magari compio scorrettezze,scusatemi già,grazie
<luca> asus F552CL,64b,win8,credo aggiornato a 8.1 purtroppo
<Wolfy17> di cosa ti stai scusando? Sapessi che macello faccio io con ubuntu..... adesso sono con win8 forzato quindi noon combino più disastri su ubuntu
<luca> i post di ubuntu li ho provati,di molti ma..boh,sbaglierò qualcosa
<Wolfy17> quindi ricapitolando, hai formattato del tutto e installato ubuntu
<Wolfy17> ?
<luca> la storia.asus nuovo,installo ubuntu 14.04,da live usb,tutto ok
<luca> grub,ok,dual boot con win 8,ok
<luca> però sta benedetta scheda non la legge,
<Wolfy17> Ah quindi hai il dual boot
<luca> provo come nei post e
<luca> reistallo ubuntu,dimenticandomi di win8
<Wolfy17> no aspetta
<luca> ora,win sarà li nascosto e ho solo ubuntu
<luca> con 500G di spazio
<Wolfy17> tra i comandi di prima, che valore hai messo? (da 0 a 4)
<luca> 1
<luca> selo risolviamo da gusto,perchè me pare strano
<luca> problema
<Wolfy17> Prova echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8008432/
<Wolfy17> Ah a proposito, quel pc a volte dà problemi di touchpad, a te funziona?
<luca> mmh,riavvio?
<luca> si funziona
<luca> non è quello del mac,ma va bene
<Wolfy17> non so aspetta, mi sembra strano
<Wolfy17> che scheda wireless hai?
<luca> già,mi dai perfavore il comando da terminale?non sono sicuro credo mediatec
<Wolfy17> Non per niente, su un vecchio asus impazzisco col wifi ogni volta che reinstallo ubuntu (ogni tanto dopo gli aggiornamenti parte tutto)
<Wolfy17> quale comando ti serve?
<luca> quello per scoprire le scheda wireless
<Wolfy17> lspci
<John360> Ciao ragazzi, quando risolvete vorrei chiedervi un paio di info da completo novizio :|
<luca> boh,che devo aggiornare?
<Wolfy17> No niente, parlavo dei miei problemi con gli asus. Aspetta
<Wolfy17> dai prima lspci
<Wolfy17> poi lshw -C network per vedere se i driver sono presenti
<Wolfy17> poi posta il risultato
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8008478/
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8008480/
<temerario> ciao
<temerario> sapete indicarmi se ubuntu gnome ha altri desktop di default?
<Wolfy17> TemerarioNo  ma puoi installarli
<Wolfy17> Luca! Hai provato alt+f2
<Wolfy17> ?
<temerario> wqOLFY17 cambierebbe molto se installassi mate?
<luca> la spia della wirelwss è accesa
<Wolfy17> Mate è un bel DE....
<Wolfy17> Luca, non trovi comunque reti wi-fi?
<luca> no,ma ne ho una accesa qui accanto
<luca> che va bene,ci sono collegato da altro pc
<Wolfy17> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4531079 ho trovato questo che incorpora parte del procedimento di prima, altrimenti su launchpad forse è segnalato come bug
<Wolfy17> temerario MATE è piuttosto diverso da Gnome Shell, non sarebbe male provarlo
<temerario> Wolfy17 pero' forse non è supportato uff
<Wolfy17> Non credo devi aggiungere i repo
<luca> l'avevo già provata,ora riprovo,sono leno
<Wolfy17> temerario http://ubuntuportal.com/2014/06/how-to-add-mate-desktop-environment-1-8-to-ubuntu-14-04-lts.html
<temerario> grazie Wolfy17
<Wolfy17> Luca se non va, cerca "driver" nella dash e apri l'app che ti mostra nei risultati
<luca> aspetta,ti pastobonno questo
<krabador> Wolfy17, niente ppa
<krabador> per mate adesso c'è la derivata ufficiale
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8008568/
<Wolfy17> Luca ho una brutta notizia.... su launchpad è segnalato un bug in proposito
<luca> qui la parola asus è rossa.nel terminale
<luca> dimmi
<Wolfy17> in pratica la tua sheda wireless ha problemi di compatibilità, ed hai tre opzioni
<luca> apposta,te dicevo che era strano,jejejejeje
<luca> apposta costava poco
<Wolfy17> 1 Installare la 12.04 anzichè Trusty
<Wolfy17> 2 Installare OpenSUSE
<Wolfy17> 3 Usare l'ethernet con Ubuntu e sperare che venga fixato
<luca> escludo la 3
<luca> cmq
<luca> c'è anche la 4 se vuoi
<luca> risolvere il problema
<Wolfy17> Sì la 4 è comprare un adattatore wireless usb
<Wolfy17> che ti risolverebbe i problema fino alla correzione del bug
<luca> ce l'ho
<luca> anzi io pensavo butta via il pc
<Wolfy17> Se metti quello il wi-fi funziona?
<luca> no,
<luca> cioè
<luca> della versione di ubuntu non mi importa
<luca> liberatemi da windows,vi prego
<Wolfy17> opzione 5 http://askubuntu.com/questions/377050/how-do-i-get-a-mediatek-mt7630e-802-11bgn-wi-fi-adapter-working
<luca> ho un cazzabbubbolo con la wi fi
<luca> ma forse non è un adattatore
<John360> E' quello che chiedo anche io XD
<Wolfy17> John, la tua domanda è?
<luca> aspe,aspe abbiamo già 2 soluzioni valide,
<John360> nono risolvete voi prima, non vorrei creare confusione, anche la mia è in tema di passaggio a ubuntu dopo 15 anni di windows...
<luca> 1.installare 12.04 due?
<Wolfy17> Non ti conviene la 12.04
<luca> comprare la scheda?
<Wolfy17> Su OpenSUSE pare abbiano risolto per la tua scheda wireless, ma suse funziona in modo completamente diverso da ubu/debian
<luca> ???
<Wolfy17> sì comprare un adattatore wifi usb, non costano molto
<Wolfy17> Allora, OpenSUSE è un altro sistema operativo linux ma funziona in modo diverso ripetto ad Ubuntu, programmi inclusi
<John360> le pennette wifi puoi trovarle anche a 5€, se hai il modem nella stessa stanza risolvi così
<Wolfy17> esatto
<John360> suse non ha compatibilità con ubuntu?
<Wolfy17> Non ho mai provato suse, non ricordo se funziona con i .deb
<luca> scusa Wolfy17
<luca> se installo ubuntu 12.04,ok
<luca> poi la wireless,va?
<Wolfy17> Luca, dicono funzioni ma non ti consiglio di installare la 12.04
<John360> domandina
<luca> si ma se funziona
<krabador> luca che sistema stai usando adesso?
<luca> vuol dire che ha i "driverocomesichiamenokernelbo"
<luca> ubuntu 14.04
<luca> quindi,li possiamo salvare e reistallare dopo,no?detto cazzzata?
<John360> se la 12 supporta quella scheda, probabilmente avrà un driver che l'ultima versione non ha... se trovassi quel driver e lo portassi sulla tua versione?
<luca> è quello che pensavo
<Wolfy17> John Possibile
<luca> mah
<John360> sicuramente ci sarà stato qualche problema se l'avranno tolto, ma almeno potresti provare
<luca> sarebbe la 4 sol che ti dicevo prima
<luca> m'aiutate perche non sonopropriobravo,a volte non conosco dlle banallità,sono poco in ubu,please
<Wolfy17> il problema è capire che driver è....
<luca> un'altra considerazione
<luca> io win8 non lo ho cancellato
<John360> allora, in ubuntu non so come si fa ma in windows basta guardare nella lista dei dispositivi installati e li ti dice con che driver funziona un preciso dispositivo
<luca> da lì si potrebberorecuperare i driver originali
<John360> suppongo ci sia una cosa simile su ubuntu
<Wolfy17> no, non puoi recuperarli da windows
<luca> ok
<John360> luca, i driver non si possono portare da un so all'altro...
<luca> già,sorry
<luca> però capire quali sono i compatibili
<Wolfy17> Su ubuntu dalle impostazioni cerchi "driver"
<John360> in effetti se li standardizzassero non sarebbe una cattiva idea...
<Wolfy17> il programma dovrebbe dirti quali driver sono mancanti
<luca> dalle impostaz di sistema?
<Wolfy17> sì
<John360> però se il driver non manca, ma semplicemente non riesce a comunicare con la scheda?
<luca> software e aggiorn
<sacarde> ciao
<luca> già fatto ora ti dico
<sacarde> c'e' qualche utiliti per niubbi per montare risorse samba?
<Wolfy17> http://distrowatch.com/images/screenshots/ubuntu-11.10-settings.png additional drivers
<luca> ok,poi si apre
<luca> s & a
<luca> poi?driver aggiuntivi?
<luca> mi da solo invidia
<Wolfy17> prova driver aggiuntivi, non usando ubuntu non posso rendermi conto di persona
<luca> sei sicuro che con la 12.04 va?o è solo un tentativo?
<Wolfy17> Allora, non ho provato quindi non lo so
<luca> si si fatto ma da solo quelli della sceda,da li tanto non la vede
<luca> ok
<luca> allora proviamo a chiederlo,
<luca> probabilmente qualcuno già ci è arrivato(magari lasett scorsa)e semmai proviamo
<Wolfy17> Un attimo, prova questo comando per installare alcuni driver mediatek sudo apt-get install collectd-core collectd-dev collectd-dbg collectd-utils
<Wolfy17> allora, ci sono dei driver che funzionano sul kernel 3.5 ma devono essere compilati a mano
<luca> ho trovato
<luca> forse
<luca> aspetta che ero in giro
<krabador> luca, ma hai provato 14.04?
<luca> intanto,faccio
<luca> quello che dici wol
<luca> poi ti posto
<luca> poi qui ,che ne pensi?
<Wolfy17> Potresti provare con i driver per windows usando ndiswrapper
<Wolfy17> Come preferisci
<luca> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574031&start=40
<luca> ormai ho dato il comando
<luca> aspettiamo,proviamo questo che hai insdicato e vediamo che succede
<krabador> luca, hai provato o no in 14.04?
<luca> si ci sto
<luca> poi riavvio?
<luca> il comando è lungo non te lo pastebinno
<Wolfy17> poi se non va probabilmente c'è un'unica cosa da fare
<Wolfy17> no, anzichè riavviare dai "sudo service network-manager restart"
<luca> ok
<Wolfy17> Se non ti vede le wifi passiamo a ndiswrapper
<luca> ok
<luca> riavvio?ho dato anche il secondo
<Wolfy17> no, ti vede le reti?
<luca> iwconfig è come prima
<Wolfy17> non c'è bisogno di riavviare perchè ti ho fatto ricaricare l'interfaccia di rete
<Wolfy17> Ok... quindi mi pare serva ndsivrapper
<Wolfy17> Allora, fase 1 scarica il driver windows da qui http://www.driverscape.com/files/driver_setup.exe
<luca> .exe
<luca> ce l'ho
<Wolfy17> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<Wolfy17> prendi l'exe e aprilo come se fosse un archivio
<luca> aspe
<luca> fatto il primo
<luca> ora clicco sull'exe spett
<luca> siapreuna finestra con
<luca> si è verificato un errore al caricamento dell'archivio
<Wolfy17> prova con tasto destro sul file e "estrai"
<luca> si è aperto il gestione di archivi,vuoto
<luca> ora riprovo
<luca> sempre errore
<Wolfy17> allora se non si estraggono prova ad installare sudo apt-get install cabextract unshield
<luca> sto installando
<luca> poi riavviamo da sistema
<luca> ?
<Wolfy17> No tranquillo, poi vedi se cliccando sull'exe ti da la possibilità di aprirlo con uno di quei due programmi
<luca> no come prima
<Wolfy17> ovviamentetasto destro -> apri con
<luca> apri con
<Wolfy17> ti spiego che sto cercando di fare, ti servono due file all'interno dell'archivio per installarli con ndsiwrapper
<luca> va bene,mi da gestore di archivi va bene
<Wolfy17> uhm, no
<luca> seleziona un'applicazione
<luca> non ho altre alternative
<Wolfy17> seleziona un applicazione
<luca> aspe
<Wolfy17> cerca nell'elenco cabextract oppure unshield
<luca> ricerca di software adatto...
<luca> ok
<luca> dice:installa il sofyware con
<luca> i due non ci sono
<luca> no,dice installare il software per aprire il file
<luca> scusa
<luca> caricatore di programmi win
<luca> Q4Wine
<Wolfy17> umh uffa
<luca> runtime mono(terminale
<luca> sono i tre proposti
<Wolfy17> apri il terminale, scrivi ndisgtk
<Wolfy17> ti si dovrebbe aprire ndsiwrapper
<krabador> luca, hai
<krabador> luca, provato
<krabador> luca, 14.04 ?
<luca> si kra
<luca> wol aspetta,non ho ancora scelto l'opzione installa con
<Wolfy17> krabador, c'è un modo, dovrebbe installare il vecchio kernel 3.5 e caricare un driver che funziona con quella versione (l'ho trovato su github, all'interno dell'archivio c'è uno script per installarlo)
<luca> che scelgo?caricatore diprogrammi Windows Wine?
<krabador> Wolfy17, ho chiesto a luca
<Wolfy17> No, Wine serve per installare software (ma non i driver)
<Wolfy17> krabador, luca ti aveva risposto dicendo che sta usando la 14.04
<luca__> Wolfe ero uscito per sbaglio
<Wolfy17> Stavo tentando di installare il driver per la sua wifi tramite ndsiwrapper https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Wolfy17> Luca come te la cavi con l'inglese? Se segui la pagina del wiki dovresti riuscire a spacchettare e installare correttamente il driver
<luca__> wolfy17,sono rimasto indietro
<luca__> aspetta quindi quell'exe non lo devo aprire?
<Wolfy17> non con wine
<Wolfy17> Luca devo uscire, chiedi a krabador se può aiutarti ad estrarre i file che ti servono per installare il driver di windows
<luca> ok,grazie
<Wolfy17> intanto, prova a seguire il link sopra
<krabador> Wolfy17, non gestire il tempo di altri , per favore
<krabador> se devi andare, vai e basta
<Wolfy17> è quello che stavo tentando di fare
<krabador> non proprio.
<Wolfy17> krabador, il mio era un consiglio del tipo "chiedi a pinco pallo se ha tempo e può aiutare" non costringo nessuno
<luca> krabador,scusami,riprendo con te,se posso,abbiamo 2 possibilitò,ndiswipp oppure agire sul kernel
<luca> ora proviamo nidsw?
<luca> sono rimasto indietro rispetto a vo
<krabador> Emanuela, continua pure allora
<Emanuela> luca_ se non ce la fai scrivimi a manuhraksha@gmail.com e vediamo di risolvere, almeno posso inviarti i file che potrebbero servire
<luca> ha grazie emanuela
<Emanuela> solo che per oggi non posso risolvere, però potresti provare ad inviarmi il file exe e lo spacchetto io
<luca> ho trovato questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574031&start=40
<luca> cmq,dimmi tu ti seguo,se puoi,grazie
<Emanuela> ah ovviamente per inviare il driver su email devi creare un archivio
<luca> cioè cerchiamo di agire sul kernel?stavamo provando nswip è ci siamo interrotti a meta,non sò perche
<luca> e sono alla pimissima richiesta e sono scarso,abbi pazienza,ma liberatemi da win
<Emanuela> no vorrei provare quel coso dal nome impronunciablema per farlo devo avere dei file dell exe
<luca> ok,allora procediamo
<luca> che devo fare?
<Emanuela> proviamo una cosa, visto che non riusciamo a spacchettare quel coso
<Emanuela> da ubuntu sai che puoi entrare nella partizione di windows?
<luca> non credo,perchè ho installato sopra e via
<luca> cioè,prima ero in dualboot poi ho reistallato ubuntu per esaurimento e non mi sono curato della partizione,forse è ancora li sotto
<luca> non ho formattato
<Emanuela> perfetto, allora in "computer" dovrebbe indicarti la partizione di windows
<Emanuela> hai ancora il link di qualche minuto fa con la guida di ndsiwrapper?
<luca> aspe
<luca> su gparted win non c'è
<luca> solo ubuntu con 500giga
<Emanuela> ops, che tu abbia formattato tutto?
<Emanuela> beh se è così sei effettivamente libero da windows XD
<luca> già ma senza wifi
<luca> non si può dire stavo meglio prima
<Bruno92> ciao se ho un pc che mi dà sempre batteria scarica e che devo sempre tenere attaccato alla corrente è da cambiare la batt o può essere qualche altro problema? ogni tanto capita che vada anche senza corrente ma raramente
<luca> se va la wifi va fanculwin se non va me pigjiamale,che facciamo?
<luca> riavvio?
<Emanuela> no, salvati questo link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Emanuela> nei preferiti di firefox
<luca> ok,poi
<Emanuela> comunque, ti dispiace se continuiamo domani? ho da fare, dammi la mail magari...
<luca> ok,li istallo
<luca> ciaoo
<Emanuela> così ti scrivo appena posso... intanto prova a fare quello che è indicato nel link
<luca> ok,
<Emanuela> magari trovi un modo per spacchettare l'installer
<Emanuela> dimmi la tua mail, domani provo a risolvere l'exe e ti scrivo
<Emanuela> mandami una mail a manuhraksha@gmail.com in modo che possa mandarti i file appena li recupero e poi continueremo
<Bruno92> ciao se ho un mini pc portatile che mi dà sempre batteria scarica e che devo sempre tenere attaccato alla corrente è da cambiare la batt o può essere qualche altro problema? ogni tanto capita che vada anche senza corrente ma raramente... ??
<Emanuela> bruno io ho dovuto cambiare batteria!
<Ab3L> Bruno92: è da tanto che usi quella batteria?
<krabador> !chat | Bruno92
<ubot-it> Bruno92: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bruno92> ab3l 5-6 anni
<Ab3L> quoto Emanuele..., ma prova a vedere in #ubuntu-it-chat se qualcuno a qualche idea
<Bruno92> per installare ubuntu, nella guida, mi dice di superare lo spazio di riduzione disponibile, ma su XP non mi dà l'opzione "riduci" per vedere quanto spazio è disponibile?
<krabador> Bruno92, che iso hai scaricato'
<Bruno92> sto leggendo la guida ora che mi avete linkato prima. ho scaricato il file che mi hai passato
<krabador> Bruno92, deframmenta windows, fa partire il supporto di installazione, ed avrai l'opzione "installa a fianco" quando sarà il momento di scegliere dove installare
<Bruno92> non devo tener conto di quel limite? fa in auto?
<krabador> Bruno92, il supporto di installazione, ha in avvio , l'opzione "prova senza installare"
<krabador> Bruno92, quanto spazio hai nell'hd?
<Bruno92> 57g su 71 e 70 su 71
<krabador> se hai tipo 1gb libero, non ti da l'opzione di installare a fiancoi
<Bruno92> ok
<John360> Ciao, nel frattempo posso chiedere un paio di cose
<John360> ?
<krabador> chiedi
<John360> Ho sempre utilizzato windows, lo utilizzo tutt'ora, ma per alcuni problemi che mi sta dando vorrei cambiare
<krabador> John360, puoi elencare le caratteristiche del pc?
<krabador> cpu , ram , scheda video
<John360> il punto è che ho un hp, e come qualcuno sa, la hp usa driver proprietari anche per periferiche non sue...
<krabador> con precisione
<John360> si certo
<John360> il processore è un i7 2630qm
<John360> ho 2 schede video, una integrata, l'altra è una radeon hd 6490m
<krabador> John360, allora puoi usare tranquillamente ubuntu o una qualsiasi delle sue derivate
<krabador> John360, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<John360> ok, ci sono un paio di cose che non vorrei abbandonare: il lettore di impronte e la scheda video, siccome hanno driver proprietari, c'è una possibilità di trovare driver generici per lo meno?
<krabador> su linux di base funzionano i driver opensource per tutto l'hardware
<krabador> supportato direttamente dal kernel
<krabador> se poi si vuole usare ed sono disponibili, drivers proprietari, si posso installare
<John360> quindi ci sono utility e driver che possono far funzionare quelle 2 periferiche?
<Bruno92> ma la usb dove mettere l'iso deve essere almeno 2gb? io ne ho una da 1g
<John360> purtroppo i driver sono solo per windows...
<krabador> John360, molti siti di produttori hardware non parlano dell'esistenza di un supporto linux dei propri prodotti
<krabador> l'unico problema potrebbe essere il lettore di impronte, perchè alcuni non sono supportati
<John360> eh forse quello mi interessa più della scheda video...
<John360> in ogni caso, c'è qualcosa di necessario che dovrei sapere, provenendo da windows
<John360> ?
<krabador> John360, allora, innanzitutto puoi tranquillamente installare linux a fianco a win
<krabador> all'accensione hai una schermata di scelta del sistema operativo utilizzato
<John360> si infatti, non volevo fare un cambio radicale, avevo già pensato a farlo
<Bruno92> ma la usb dove mettere l'iso deve essere almeno 2gb? io ne ho una da 1g
<krabador> John360, e di base non è mai consigliabile togliere completamente win della propria macchina
<krabador> Bruno92, da 1gb va bene
<krabador> Bruno92, nel caso di lubuntu
<krabador> Bruno92, 4gb costano meno di 5€ , praticamente ovunque
<John360> c'è un motivo particolare o per (classici) eventuali problemi di avvio etc.?
<krabador> John360, semplicemente se dovesse capirarti di dover per forza usare un determinato software che c'è solo per win
<krabador> che su linux non si riesce ad emulare , almeno hai l'installazione completa nativa in cui usarlo
<krabador> potrebbe capitare per lavoro, o semplicemente un gioco
<John360> certo, non avevo pensato a questo
<Bruno92> mi dice set a persistent file size for storing changes? che metto=
<Bruno92> ?
<krabador> John360, puoi sempre installare , dentro linux, windows in macchina virtuale, e per molti utilizzi di cui ti sto parlando , va anche bene
<krabador> John360, ma avrà sempre la limitazione di essere un sistema dentro un altro sistema che non sfrutta a pieno completamente l'hardware
<krabador> Bruno92, no
<krabador> non fare il persistent file
<John360> va bene, tanto per ora mi interessa solo eclipse, e per linux c'è
<krabador> John360, puoi scaricare varie iso di varie versioni di ubuntu, come appunto ubuntu , kubuntu , xubuntu
<krabador> e vedere innanzitutto cosa funziona direttamente da sessione live
<krabador> ovvero una sessione di prova senza installare
<krabador> e quale di esse è quella con cui ti trovi meglio
<krabador> prima di installare direttamente
<krabador> John360, il tuo pc ha uefi?
<John360> nono, preso con windows 7
<krabador> John360, se non hai uefi, puoi tranquillamente installare senza complicazioni ulteriori, una volta che hai deciso quale versione ti piace
<John360> ho letto le descrizioni delle derivate, ma con la mia configurazione quale versione è l'opzione migliore? Praticamente il motivo per cui sto cambiando è che per qualche motivo windows fa sembrare l'i7 un amd di 10 anni fa, non vorrei succedesse lo stesso...
<John360> E premetto che lo tengo pulito...
<krabador> John360, allora, già ubuntu, la principale, è piu' leggera
<krabador> di win
<krabador> le derivate si distinguono per l'ambiente grafico che utilizzano
<John360> insomma non vorrei rallentamenti che mi danno fastidio soprattutto quando provo i programmini che scrivo per l'università
<krabador> per quello puoi provare tutte indifferentemente
<krabador> linux non si accartoccia su se stesso come fa win
<krabador> succedono casini solo di fronte all'utente che installa a caso roba trovata chissà dove su internet
<John360> ecco, altro punto di cui volevo parlare: le installazioni
<John360> ho capito che la procedura è parecchio diversa da win
<John360> sbaglio?
<krabador> John360, puoi installare tutto da gestore di pacchetti, o software center
<krabador> il software center è il tipo app store
<krabador> vedi , scegli , clicchi, installi
<krabador> il gestore di pacchetti è piu' dettagliato
<John360> Comunque credo proverò 2-3 versioni tra quelle che mi spirano di più
<John360> ah ho capito...
<krabador> ed offre molte piu' opzioni per la gestione dei software e dei loro pacchetti a
<krabador> allora
<John360> quindi funziona più come win8 che win7
<krabador> John360, se vuoi puoi tranquillamente installare il software, con comandi da terminale
<krabador> John360, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<krabador> John360, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/take-the-tour
<krabador> John360, http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<krabador> John360, http://xubuntu.org/screenshots/
<krabador> http://lubuntu.net/
<John360> ok! Altre cose che dovrei sapere? Qualcosa che magari è molto diverso da win...
<krabador> John360, allora, di base la roba win non ci gira ,a parte quella supportata da wine
<krabador> che fa funzionare molte cose
<krabador> diverse le fa funzionare cosi' cosi'
<krabador> diverse non le fa funzionare
<krabador> !wine | John360
<ubot-it> John360: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> John360, office, c'è libreoffice ed openoffice, che fanno quasi tutto il lavoro tranquillamente
<krabador> ma se proprio ti mandano un documento fatto sull'ultimo office win, sfruttandone delle caratteristiche proprie dell'ultima versione
<krabador> potrebbero non aprirsi completamente
<krabador> hai firefox chromium e chrome su linux
<krabador> sta a te far presente cosa ci fai e se potrebbe non funzionare
<Bruno92> la prova live di lubuntu posso farla senza deframmentare?
<krabador> Bruno92, si
<krabador> fa partire la pendrive, seleziona la lingua,e selezione "prova senza installare"
<John360> si, diciamo che l'uso è nella media: non ci gioco quasi per niente, mando mail, navigo con chrome, openOffice lo uso già su windows uso molto eclipse, tra università e divertimento personale XD
<krabador> John360, il multimedia funziona
<krabador> tra vlc e xbmc
<krabador> ed il frontend gstreamer, sfruttato da diversi altri software
<krabador> John360, mettiti a provare
<krabador> come sta facendo Bruno92
<anubi|dell> 'sera
<John360> va bene, grazie mille per la disponibilità!
<anubi|dell> raga ma su xfce come si cambia utente ?
<anubi|dell> ho una debian testing con xfce...
<anubi|dell> sto uscendo pazzo ...
<krabador> anubi|dell, che display manager usi?
<anubi|dell> lightdm
<Bruno92> come faccio a entrare nel bios per far partire da usb?
<anubi|dell> F2
<anubi|dell> e imposti la priorità
<krabador> Bruno92, ok, supporto ubuntu, ma ul manuale del pc, lo vogliamo leggere?
<krabador> anubi|dell, in non tutti i pc è f2
<anubi|dell> :)
<anubi|dell> nella maggior parte... ;P
<anubi|dell> o CANC
<anubi|dell> .. leggi il manuale :)
<anubi|dell> krabador, ho provato xfswitch-plugin lasciando come dm lighdm
<anubi|dell> ma anda
<krabador> anubi|dell, sudo nano ~/.xscreensaver
<krabador> metti questo dentro       newLoginCommand: dm-tool switch-to-greeter
<krabador> salvi riavvii
<krabador> e vedi se torna al display manager quando chiudi una sessione
<anubi|dell> il file non esiste... normale ?
<krabador> anubi|dell, dpkg -l | grep scren
<krabador> anubi|dell, dpkg -l | grep screen
<krabador> il secondo
<anubi|dell> ii  xscreensaver                                                5.26-1
<anubi|dell> sembra installato
<krabador> ok, va bene
<krabador> sudo nano ~/.xscreensaver
<krabador> inserisci newLoginCommand: dm-tool switch-to-greeter
<krabador> salvi , esci , riavvii
<anubi|dell> ops file esiste
<anubi|dell> scrivevo male
<anubi|dell> saltava la r finale
<anubi|dell> metto alal fine ?
<krabador> si
<anubi|dell> ok provo
<anubi|dell> riavvio
<anubi|dell> nada... cambia utente non è selezionabile
<krabador> anubi|dell, da terminale xfce4-session-logout
<anubi|dell> ma veramente la voglio lasciare attiva la sessione
<krabador> anubi|dell, mi dici se esce?
<anubi|dell> compare la finestra
<anubi|dell> clicco su esci ?
<krabador> si
<anubi|dell> esce
<anubi|dell> rientro ma è una nuova sessione
<krabador> anubi|dell, sudo nano /usr/bin/gdmflexiserver
<krabador> metti questo http://pastie.org/pastes/9460229/text
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> riavvii
<anubi|dell> non esiste questo file
<krabador> infatti lo stai creando
<anubi|dell> ah ecco
<anubi|dell> ma il plugin dovevo installarlo ?
<anubi|dell> nu
<anubi|dell> il comando dm-tool non credo che vada... devo installare qualche pacchetto?
<krabador> anubi|dell, dpkg -l | dm-tool
<anubi|dell> nada
<anubi|dell> non c'è
<krabador> anubi|dell, dpkg -l | dm
<anubi|dell> nada
<krabador> anubi|dell, locate dm-tool
<anubi|dell> /usr/bin
<anubi|dell> ci sta
<krabador> allora non hai problemi
<anubi|dell> allora vado
<krabador> con dm-tool
<anubi|dell> quella stringa la lascio ?
<krabador> sudo nano /usr/bin/gdmflexiserver
<krabador> http://pastie.org/pastes/9460229/text
<anubi|dell> la prima che mi hai fatto mettere...
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> e riavvii
<anubi|dell> ok
<krabador> anubi|dell, controlla anche qui http://docs.xfce.org/_media/xfce/xfce4-session/xfce4-session-preferences-general.png
<anubi|dell> la stringa su .xscreensaver la cancello ?
<krabador> anubi|dell, se vuoi si
<anubi|dell> ok
<anubi|dell> provo
<anubi|dell> e poi per cambiare utente ?
<anubi|dell> lancio gdmflexiserver
<krabador> no, non devi lanciare nulla
<anubi|dell> ah si dovrebbe attivare il pulsante ?
<krabador> sfrutta il bottone
<anubi|dell> woww
<anubi|dell> provo
<krabador> speriamo
<anubi|dell> sto tornando
<anubi|dell> nada
<anubi|dell> non va
<krabador> anubi|dell, neanche adesso ?
<anubi|dell> nu
<krabador> anubi|dell, sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/gdmflexiserver
<anubi|dell> ci stavo pensando
<anubi|dell> ok prima ceno...  un po' di suspance,...
<anubi|dell> :)
<krabador> buon appetito
<anubi|dell> grazie cmq della pazienza
<krabador> quelllo che si puo' fare, si fa
<krabador> :D
<anubi|dell> dato i permessi
<anubi|dell> riavvio
<anubi|dell> krabador,
<anubi|dell> funzionaaaaaaaaaa
<anubi|dell> e la sessione rimane attiva
<anubi|dell> miracoloooo
<anubi|dell> .)
<anubi|dell> grazie :)
<krabador> bene
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> :D
<Bruno92> sono entrato con lubuntu prova live e mi chiede il pin del modem, se non lo trovo come faccio?
<dadda8> non riesco a installare ubuntu perchè c'è un problema con la pae
<dadda8> qualcuno sa spiegarmi come fare?
<krabador> Bruno92, non è il pin del modem
<krabador> Bruno92, se wifi, è la password, che uno nella media , a casa sua, conosce
<krabador> Bruno92, altrimenti chiedi al responsabile della connoessione
<Bruno92> non è la pass perchè mi chiede solo numeri
<krabador> Bruno92, fa uno screenshot
<krabador> premendo stamp
<krabador> !image | Bruno92
<ubot-it> Bruno92: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> poi vai qui
<krabador> posta l'immagine,e  posta qui il link
<Bruno92> buona notte mattacchioni e grazie per oggi
<sheksi> ciao
<sheksi> ce qualcuno?
<sheksi> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sheksi> aiuto
<sheksi> help
<sheksi> stanze della chat
<jester-> sheksi: cu fu
<sheksi> non capisco niente in sta chat
<sheksi> cu fu  cos'e
<sheksi> lista canali
<jester-> non è una chat cinversazione ma canale uffuciale di assistenza circa sistema operativo linux ubuntu
<sheksi> ah ho capito ma come facio ad avere la lista dei canali chat?
<sheksi> gia che ci sono chiedo a te....ho installato qutecom ma non so farlo funzionare
<sheksi> qualcuno mi puo aiutare a far funzionare qutecom
<jester->  sheksi /msg Alis  LIST
<jester-> che è qutecom
<sheksi> e il programa simile come skype ma per ubuntu
<jester-> da repo?
<jester-> !info qutecom
<ubot-it> qutecom (source: qutecom): SIP-based software telephone with video and chat features. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1+dfsg1-4ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 2530 kB, installed size 7336 kB
<jester-> sheksi: installato e non va in che senso, non si apre?
<sheksi> si apre ma mi chiede "dominio sip"
<sheksi> non so cos'e
<sheksi> la lista delle stanze sopra sono tutte in inglese ver?
<sheksi> *vero
<jester-> devi registrart in pratica
<jester-> come in tutti i client serve un account per accedere
<sheksi> ma dove sul sito qutecom?
<jester-> dovrebbe essere possibile crearlo dal programma stesso
<jester-> sheksi: e vedi sul sito
<sheksi> provo a studiarlo meglio ma non e che mi da tante opzioni
<Lucmaz92> Salve
<Lucmaz92> Mi serve aiuto per installare ubuntu 14 su asus g51jx
<Lucmaz92> Ho la scheda video invidia geforce 360m
<Lucmaz92> E mi da schermo nero e bianco
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-03
<kappa> rhythmbox non mi da più le stazioni radio
<glpiana> ola
<Radiogaga> Buongiorno, vorrei sapere se posso installare ubuntu a fianco di win7... avendo un disco con 4 partizioni (ho mbr)
<Radiogaga> questa è la situazione del mio hard disk tramite gparted in live
<Radiogaga> http://i.imgur.com/XGIEvJa.png
<gigirock> Radiogaga, la risposta e' no non puoi ma esista la maniera di convertire una partizione in 'logica' e creare una estesa......
<gigirock> Radiogaga, c'e' posta per te
<gigirock> amici.... se provo la rc attuale ho gia' il MIR ?
<kappa> rhythmbox non mi da le radio di default come risolvo?
<gigirock> kappa, le aggiungi tu a manina
<kappa> si ma nn so come si fà
<akis24> kappa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/331751/rhythmbox-default-radio-stations-missing  leggi e saprai
<kappa> ok grazie
<Lubu0987> salve fate assistenza per lubuntu?
<akis24> !chiedi | Lubu0987
<ubot-it> Lubu0987: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Lubu0987> sapete come si installa lubuntu su netbook (vecchio)tramite usb? che versione mi consigliate?
<Lubu0987> Processore: Intel Atom N450
<akis24> Lubu0987: puoi scegliere o la lubuntu 14.04 lts oppure l'ultima  15.04 supporto a nove mesi circa
<Lubu0987> scheda grafica: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 3150
<akis24> !installazione | Lubu0987
<ubot-it> Lubu0987: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> Lubu0987: su che sistema sei attualmente ?
<Lubu0987> windows 7
<akis24> !winusb | Lubu0987
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Lubu0987> sono sul fisso ora anche il netbook ha win 7
<akis24> !usbwin | Lubu0987
<ubot-it> Lubu0987: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Lubu0987> grazie proverò :)
<akis24> di nulla
<Lubu0987> raga un problema
<Lubu0987> INTEL pineview pci accelerated SVGA BIOS
<Lubu0987> SAPETE QUALCOSA'
<akis24> Lubu0987: http://askubuntu.com/questions/318277/ubuntu-not-booting-from-usb-drive
<akis24> Lubu0987: puoi provare questa soluzione e vedere se si avvia http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592299
<Lubu0987> provero!
<akis24> Lubu0987: Go to root of USB flash disk to the folder /syslinux and find the file syslinux.cfg  e poi modificare il file da " ui gfxboot bootlogo " a " gfxboot bootlogo "
<akis24> salvi e riavvii la usb .. e buona fortuna
<Lubu0987> come riavii usb?
<akis24> Lubu0987: riavviando il pc ovviamente ..
<Lubu0987> ah ovvio :)
<Lubu0987> sempre lo stesso problema :(
<Lubu0987> ma ppoi a me non ci sta la cartella /syslinux
<Lubu0987> ho fatto da isolinux
<nickpensato> buon giorno
<nickpensato> ho un problema con gparted, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<gigirock> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nickpensato> gigirock (l'!aiuto) era per me? devo riformulare la domanda?
<Mr_Pan> nickpensato, riformula
<nickpensato> ciao Mr_Pan
<nickpensato> allora mi son letto le guide su come usare gparted per ridimensionare l'hd ma la situazione in cui mi trovo è un po diversa
<nickpensato> in pratica non mi fa prorpio fare il ridimensionamento
<nickpensato> se vuoi ti posto un'immagine
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nickpensato> ecco   https://imgur.com/AWv71Ku
<krabador> è criptata
<krabador> tasto destro su sda5 , informazioni
<krabador> e leggi l'errore
<nickpensato> Il supporto alla cifratura LUKS (Linux Unified Key Setup) non è ancora stato implementato.
<nickpensato> dovrebbe essere questo
<krabador> nickpensato, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<nickpensato> ma devo riavviare col cd live o lo faccio partire ora con ubuntu aperto?
<krabador> prenditi la briga di leggere, c'è scritto chiaramente
<nickpensato> ho letto, ma non ho capito dato che è in inglese
<nickpensato> Mr_Pan , potresti gentilmente spiegarmelo
<alfredo> ciao a tutti
<alfredo> mi serve supporto tecnico per favore
<krabador> !chiedi | alfredo
<gigirock> !aiuto
<ubot-it> alfredo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alfredo> ok grazie
<krabador> alfredo, non è un call center
<alfredo> ho ubuntu 15.04 la scheda audio funziona normalmente ma mi sono accordo che su skype quando apro una chiamata il microfono non funziona e io non posso sentire il mio interlocutore. da cosa puó dipendere?
<alfredo> grazie
<krabador> alfredo, hai controllato le impostazioni audio interne in skype?
<alfredo> si ti dico cosa viene fuori
<krabador> alfredo, fa direttamente uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | alfredo
<ubot-it> alfredo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alfredo> ok procedo
<alfredo> non riesco a fare lo screenshot. nella opzioni audio mi dice: Microfono= virtual device ; Altoparlanti=virtual device; suoneria= virtual device.  E non mi da alternative dal menu a tendina
<krabador> alfredo, 20 minuti per una cosa del genere?
<krabador> alfredo, apri terminale
<krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> lsmod | grep snd | pastebinit
<alfredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993290/
<krabador> cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<alfredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993297/
<krabador> uname -a | pastebinit
<alfredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993307/
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<alfredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993312/
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep skype | pastebinit
<alfredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993314/
<alfredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993320/
<alfredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993320/
<alfredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993320/
<krabador> alfredo, sudo apt-get install alsa-tools alsa-utils
<krabador> poi digita alsamixer
<alfredo> ok mi si apre un pannello di controllo audio
<krabador> con f3 controlli gli output, vedi quanti controlli ci sono con m
<krabador> con f4 controlli le uscite
<krabador> fa la stessa cosa
<alfredo> con MM cé un solo controllo corrispondente a microfono
<krabador> toglilo , posizionandoti sotto e premendo m
<krabador> alfredo, usi lubuntu?
<alfredo> si
<alfredo> ok fatto
<krabador> ok, chiudi alsamixer premendo esc
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<alfredo> fatto
<krabador> ricarica skype e controlla
<alfredo> ok installato, adesso provo skype
<alfredo> é uguale a prima...
<krabador> riavvia
<alfredo> riavvio il pc o skype?
<krabador> riavvia pc
<alfredo> ok
<motz> ogni volta che voglio riconnettermi con la mia chiavetta tim devo riavviare, altrimenti non viene rilevata. Perché
<motz> ?
<carmine> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | carmine
<ubot-it> carmine: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<carmine> ho bisogno di supporto perchè sono interessato a passare a Linux
<krabador> !chiedi | carmine
<ubot-it> carmine: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<carmine> allora dovrei installare Ubuntu su un asus n53sv che monta ufficialmente solo Windows 7. il problema è questo:
<carmine> funzioneranno le porte USB 3.0?
<carmine> schede audio, il risparmio energetico tra le schede video (optimus)?
<carmine> ci vorrebbe un programmino che mi dicesse se posso fare il passaggio e cosa non funzionerà
<krabador> carmine, scarica la iso di ubuntu che vorresti mettere, meglio la 15.04 con hardware piu' recente; fai il supporto di installazione o usb o dvd, fai partire con "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> e lo puoi verificare tu stesso
<krabador> !iso | carmine
<ubot-it> carmine: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | carmine
<ubot-it> carmine: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<carmine> l'ho già masterizzata. se faccio solamente la prova senza installare già mi dice cosa funzionerà e cosa no?
<krabador> carmine, si
<alfredo> krabador ti ringrazio infinitamente, adesso funziona perfettamente :)
<krabador> carmine, tenendo in considerazione che diverso hardware si puo' installare poi successivamente
<krabador> alfredo, bene
<carmine> senti in ubuntu c'è qualcosa simile alla gestione periferiche di windows?
<carmine> in modo che da lì vedo se funziona tutto
<motz> ogni volta che voglio riconnettermi con la mia chiavetta tim devo riavviare, altrimenti non viene rilevata. Perché?
<alfredo> grazie mille maestro, piú tardi posso chiederti un aiuto per un'altra cosetta per favore?
<krabador> alfredo, certo, tieni in considerazione che se non riguarda strettamente ubuntu, ma funzionamento di altro software #ubuntu-it-chat è piu' indicato
<alfredo> ok krabador, grazie ciao
<krabador> carmine, quando hai avviato la sessione di prova, apri il terminale, digiti sudo lshw , e ti dice tutto quello che è stato riconosciuto e come
<krabador> motz, che ubuntu usi?
<motz> krabador, 14
<krabador> motz, fa un supporto di installazione della 15.04 , prova in live se il problema si ripresenta
<carmine> ok allora spengo tutto, magari ci risentiamo dopo qui se la prova di ubuntu mi permette di accedere a questa chat
<krabador> !usbwin | motz
<ubot-it> motz: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | motz
<ubot-it> motz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<motz> krabador, no, troppo lungo e complicato
<motz> krabador, sono in vacanza, ho solo la chiavetta tim e una quantità limitata di byte a disposizione. Non è il momento di fare grandi installazioni
<krabador> carmine, si, connettiti a precauzione con un cavo lan, che nel caso tu abbia una broadcom, non viene rilevata al volo per un discorso di licenze del driver
<krabador> motz, allora puoi fare anche poca manutenzione
<carmine> cioè scusa in che senso? come devo connettermi?
<krabador> motz, usa la chiavetta, smontala rimontala, manda lsusb , fa un file di testo fa un pastebin e mandalo qui
<krabador> carmine, con cavo lan
<carmine> ah no il wi fi lo fa funzioanare bene
<krabador> carmine, che scheda wireless hai?
<carmine> a dopo
<carmine> non so però funziona il wi fi
<motz> krabador, sì, poca manutenzione, vorrei solo risolvere questo problemino
<krabador> carmine, ma l'hai provata?
<carmine> l'ho provato
<carmine> sisi
<carmine> lo provai
<krabador> motz, se la scheda è supportata male dal kernel , non c'è molto che puoi fare
<krabador> motz, leggi il precedente messaggio
<carmine> però ripeto bluetooth  e altri driver non so se vanno. metto il dischetto dentro e vi faccio sapere
<carmine> eccomi
<carmine> di nuovo
<carmine> dicevamo il terminale. come si apre_\
<carmine> _
<carmine> spero ci sia ancora quello di prima
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<carmine> il comando all-interno del terminale> sudo Ishw non [ riconosciuto
<krabador> infatti non è una i maiuscola
<krabador> ma una elle minuscola
<carmine> scusate ma sto usando la tastiera inglese quindi non scriver; bene qui
<krabador> carmine, al caricamento del supporto di installazione, puoi scegliere la lingua
<carmine> allora mi esce un elenco delle caratteristiche ma io vorrei vedere un gestione dispositivi come su windows
<carmine> per vedere se i driver sono riconosciuti
<carmine> come USB 3.0, bluetooth
<carmine> ecc
<krabador> carmine, è piu' potente di "gestione dispositivi " di windows
<carmine> se mi aiutate, infatti ubuntu non l-ho mai usato
<krabador> vedi l'identificativo di ogni periferica e che driver sta sfruttando
<carmine> io in windows vedevo se c-era un punto escamativo allora individuavo il problema. qua invece vedo che non [ intuitivo
<krabador> carmine, linux non è windows, ha altre prerogative
<carmine> vabb[
<krabador> carmine, dpkg -l | grep hwinfo
<carmine> il copia e incolla del comando non viene riconosciuto
<krabador> tasto destro incolla nel terminale non va?
<carmine> ho incollato  dpkg -l | grep hwinfo ma non mi da nulla
<krabador> hai premuto invio?
<carmine> si ma forse perch[ io sto usando la tastiera inglese e tu italiana
<krabador> carmine, software-properties-gtk , invio, metti la spunta a tutto tranne che a "sources"
<krabador> carmine, no
<carmine> la lingua [ impostata in italiano a me
<krabador> copia incolla va comunque
<Carlin0> ma se incolli che centra la tastiera
<carmine> che magari scrivi e in chat compare qualke simbolo diverso, che ne so
<carmine> software-properties-gtk  nemmeno va
<carmine> io sto da cd di prova
<carmine> non installato
<krabador> carmine, una volta fatto, torna nel terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install hwinfo device-manager lshw-gtk
<krabador> carmine, software-properties-gtk va per forza
<krabador> ma lo premi invio?
<carmine> certamente
<krabador> carmine, apre una finestra, controll di lato
<krabador> carmine, di che versione di ubuntu hai fatto il dvd?
<carmine> 14.04.2 LTS 64 bit
<krabador> carmine, ti avevo detto prima, forse t'è sfuggito
<carmine> mo si spiega perch[  fermo all-1% questo sistema operativo, poco intuitivo
<krabador> che con hardware recente, 15.04
<krabador> carmine, certo, molti utenti non si prendono nemmeno la briga di leggere messaggi
<carmine> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> e credono che sia il sistema operativo a fare tutto da solo, compreso quello che all'utente non è ancora venuto in mente
<carmine> scusa qui dice che [ 14.04
<carmine> sul sito italiano
<krabador> carmine, la 14.04 è l'ultima lts, la 15.04 è l'ultima stabile intermedia
<krabador> è piu' aggiornata
<carmine> si ma supportata per poco
<krabador> 9 mesi
<krabador> poi passi alla successiva
<krabador> alla fine è un aggiornamento.
<carmine> vabb[ quindi sulla 14 non va
<krabador> non è detto , non si puo' essere sicuri di quello che stai realmente facendo li
<carmine> [ un sistema operativo che ragiona un po; come il DOS di windows...ora funziona tutto a interfaccia grafica, anche Office usa questa logica
<krabador> carmine, senti
<krabador> carmine, un utente deve innanzitutto chiedersi cosa gli serve in maniera peculiare e perentoria
<krabador> poi sondare quale sistema fa, alla percentuale massima di efficienza, quelle cose
<krabador> tutto qui
<Carlin0> carmine, nessuno ti obbliga ad usarlo , se non ti piace resta a win
<carmine> a me serve per forza di cose
<krabador> se ci sono altre cose che fanno al caso tuo, accomodati
<krabador> carmine, se sei costretto, allora, mettiti ad imparare.
<krabador> anche il sistema piu' intuitivo del mondo, va comunque imparato
<krabador> questo perchè, win8  non l'ha voluto nessuno.
<carmine> devo installarlo perch[ il mio pc ha un problema di sospensione, senn; mi sarei tenuto win7 anche perch[ comunque ci devo installare una virtual machine
<krabador> carmine, tieni in considerazione che di ubuntu esistono derivate , realizzate per utilizzare altri ambienti grafici, che esistono nel mondo linux
<krabador> ubuntu usa unity
<krabador> kubuntu kde
<krabador> xubuntu xfce
<krabador> lubuntu lxde
<krabador> ubuntugnome gnome
<krabador> ubuntumate mate
<krabador> quest'ultimo usa una versione "riveduta e corretta" della precedente generazione di gnome
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<carmine> per; da quello che mi fate capire [ che a questo sistema mancano proprio dei comandi base semplici, come gestione dispositivi. si fa tutto tramite terminale e questo secondo me lo penalizza e non poco
<krabador> munisciti di una pendrive usb, scarica le iso, provale in sessione di prova
<krabador> e scegli quella in cui ti trovi meglio
<krabador> carmine, questo perchè sei un utente della domenica
<krabador> se fossi uno che lavora, non ti si dovrebbe minimamente spiegare la potenza del terminale
<carmine> si vabb[ ma per operazioni di base non c vorrebbe un terminale
<Carlin0> carmine, te l'ho già detto......
<Carlin0> carmine, nessuno ti obbliga ad usarlo , se non ti piace resta a win
<carmine> [ come se su windows per aprire il pannello di controllo usi i prompt dei comandi
<krabador> carmine, hai altre domande?
<krabador> !chat | carmine
<ubot-it> carmine: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> o se no sviluppalo te e vediamo cosa sai fare
<carmine> infatti non lo sviluppo perch[ non so farlo
<krabador> !chat | carmine
<ubot-it> carmine: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> welcome to ubuntu member Deindre
<Deindre> ciao krabador
<Carlin0> stendi il tappeto
<help> ho scaricato la versione server
<Guest47521> e ora mi trovo davanti alla scritta utente@ubuntu e non so come procedere
<krabador> help , hai appena chiesto di la
<krabador> Guest47521, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<krabador> voler impostare un server, da parte dell'amministratore, predispone una certa cognizione di causa,e livello di preparazione
<krabador> Guest47521, ubuntu server, non è un os che installi ed il server funziona subito
<nickpensato> buona sera, ho dovuto decriptare l'hard disk per ridimensionare la partizione, ho seguito le indicazioni di ubuntuforum.org e da terminale sembra essere andato tutto bene solo che quando apro gparted per applicare il ridimensionamento mi da l' sda ancora criptata, pero l'icona a lato nella barra delle applicazioni è cambiata rimuovendo il lucchetto
<nickpensato>  che c'era prima. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<alfredo> ciao a tutti ho installato spotify su ubuntu 15.04 ma non parte. suggerimenti?
<nickpensato> buona sera, ho dovuto decriptare l'hard disk per ridimensionare la partizione, ho seguito le indicazioni di ubuntuforum.org e da terminale sembra essere andato tutto bene solo che quando apro gparted per applicare il ridimensionamento mi da l' sda ancora criptata, pero l'icona a lato nella barra delle applicazioni è cambiata rimuovendo il lucchetto
<nickpensato>  che c'era prima. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<PanicLondon> Salve a tutti!
<sirkus203> salve vorrei chiedere una cosa.Non si può far partire lubuntu da usb e installarlo in un hdd esterno?
<akis24> sirkus203: si che si puo'
<sirkus203> come si fa?
<akis24> sirkus203: leggendo..
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sirkus203> quando avvio l'installazione mi fa partire l'installazione direttamente su hdd fisso
<akis24> sirkus203: avviando la procedura di installazione si sceglie il dispositivo di destinazione
<sirkus203> si ma mi seleziona direttamente l'hdd primario nel pc a me
<sirkus203> e mi dice vuoi eliminare la partizione?
<akis24> sirkus203: non è possibile il disco usb viene visto ?
<sirkus203> certo
<sirkus203> aspettate ora riprovo e vi faccio sapere
<krabador> welcome back to Deindre
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-04
<ivan28> Ciao a tutti
<angelino3> salve a tutti
<angelino3> non ricordo la pass del mio pc con ubuntu ce un modo per vederla??
<angelino3> grazie din tutto ma vedo che tutti sono in vacanza
<ExPBoy> miii che fretta stavo per risppondere
<Mr_Pan> è andato... 11:37:04 -- 11:39:15 ... 2 minuti e qualche secondo
<ExPBoy> eh
<Mr_Pan> ExPBoy, come supporto GRATUITO sei lento !! :D
<ExPBoy> dici?
<Mr_Pan> ExPBoy, no cazzaravo :D
<Mr_Pan> certa gente non la capisco
<Mr_Pan> 2 minuti e se non rispondi vanno via pure polemici
<PanicLondon> Buonasera a tutti. Qualcuno riuscirebbe ad essermi di aiuto? Non riesco a far funzionare i programmi Linset e Wifiphisher in Ubuntu
<Guest36470> wvdial: Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: No such file or directory .  suggerimenti?
<gigirock> !info linset
<ubot-it> Package linset does not exist in vivid
<gigirock> PanicLondon, che programmi sono ?
<gigirock> !info wifipisher
<ubot-it> Package wifipisher does not exist in vivid
<PanicLondon> gigirock sono programmi per il penetration testing, presenti di default in programmi come Kali e Wifislax
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> non si da supporto per quei programmi
<PanicLondon> so che può sembrare strano o "scontato", ma io li uso davvero per la mia rete, in quanto sono un appassionato di Mitm, rogue AP ecc
<ExPBoy> ok
<PanicLondon> mi piace essere "al passo" con questi sistemi, ecco
<ExPBoy> ma ripeto non c'è supporto qui
<PanicLondon> il problema è che, una volta installati i due programmi, non funzionano
<PanicLondon> ho capito
<PanicLondon> peccato! mi sarebbe interessato come farli partire su ubuntu :)
<ExPBoy> PanicLondon,  Si tratta di un tool automatizzato per effettuare attacchi di phishing contro reti wireless, allo scopo di ottenerne la password
<ExPBoy> quindi illegale
<PanicLondon> Sisi lo so
<gigirock> se non funzionano in ubuntu vuol dire che ubuntu e' sicuro
<PanicLondon> in che senso gigirock ?
<ExPBoy> motivo valido per non dirti come farli funzionare :)
<PanicLondon> Va bene :)
<PanicLondon> ci tengo a specificare, più per immagine personale e non passare per ladro, che il mio uso sarebbe finalizzato al mio router
<PanicLondon> anche perchè ho la mia bella connessione a 20mbps, per cui non saprei cosa farmene di una password altrui!
<gigirock> PanicLondon, in questo canale non e' possibile parlare di tali argomenti e tantomeno fornire aiuto o assistrenza a programmi non ufficiali per ubuntu
<PanicLondon> Certo, capisco benissimo :)
<PanicLondon> e mi scuso con tutti se posso aver dato un'impressione sbagliata
<PanicLondon> era realmente per pura curiosità, nulla di più :)
<gigirock> PanicLondon, ne chan ubuntu-it-chat e' gia' argomento + tollerato
<PanicLondon> proverò a formulare lì la mia richesta
<PanicLondon> Salve a tutti! Scusate se rompo ancora...come si fa (in Ubuntu) ad accedere nell'altra partizione dell'hard disk? Mi dice "Ext4 (versione 1.0) — Montato su File system root
<krabador> non la visualizzi a sinistra, nel gestore files?
<PanicLondon> No...
<krabador> PanicLondon, sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> produrrà un link, puoi incollarlo qui
<PanicLondon> ok, un attimo solo
<PanicLondon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11999524/
<krabador> PanicLondon, hai solo /dev/sda2     1050624 1456996351 1455945728 694,3G Linux filesystem
<krabador> poi hai la efi , e la swap
<PanicLondon> ah! scusami allora :)
<krabador> non so se ti ho dato una brutta notizia
<PanicLondon> no tranquillo, avevo giusto messo qualche film nell'altra partizione
<PanicLondon> grazie mille krabador !
<krabador> di niente.
<niconiocnico3> salve
<krabador> !ciao | niconiocnico3
<ubot-it> niconiocnico3: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<niconiocnico3> volevo sapere se ci sono emulatori funzionanti per eseguire alcuni sofware windows su ubuntu
<krabador> !wine | niconiocnico3
<ubot-it> niconiocnico3: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<niconiocnico3> grazie
<krabador> cerca un'alternativa nativa linux, prima.
<niconiocnico3> e programmi abbastanza pesanti anche con librerie grandi potrebbero funzionare?
<krabador> ai software che vorresti usare intendo, wine non fa girare bene tutto
<krabador> molte cose vanno senza problemi, come giochi
<krabador> niconiocnico3, non accetto privati
<krabador> alcune cose vanno con qualche problema
<niconiocnico3> ok krabador
<krabador> alcune cose non vanno proprio
<niconiocnico3> ho capito
<krabador> lo installi e provi
<niconiocnico3> io ora mi ritrovo con due sistemi su questo pc. enon riesco nemmeno a fare un backup
<krabador> e perchè?
<niconiocnico3> pensavo di utilizzare una pendrive con ubuntu e installare
<niconiocnico3> non ti so dire. Ho un windows 8 ora che non ho nemmeno installato io, ma mio fratello piu piccolo
<niconiocnico3> e credo che manchino dei driver o roba del genere, perchè non risco a fare nemmeno dei rispristini
<niconiocnico3> e neanche ripristini di fabbrica
<krabador> se vuoi installare ubuntu, tieni in considerazione che ci sono delle derivate ufficiali , basate sui vari ambienti grafici linux
<niconiocnico3> non sono cosi pratico dei sistemi linux >< cmq se vorrei installare ubuntu
<niconiocnico3> mi uscirebbe un formattazione?
<niconiocnico3> una*
<krabador> se hai una pendrive, scarica varie iso di ubuntu , e derivate, puoi provarle in sessione di prova, senza toccare l'hd7
<krabador> vedi come ti trovi
<krabador> e da li puoi installare
<krabador> niconiocnico3, per installare devi per forza formattare.
<krabador> puoi gestire il disco manualmente , e fare una configurazione di fino, oppure fargli usare tutto il disco
<niconiocnico3> si loso, domando perchè ho provato a installare versione precendienti di windows enon usciva il passaggio della formattazione
<niconiocnico3> in pratica installa piu sistemi operativi sul locale
<krabador> !installazione | niconiocnico3
<ubot-it> niconiocnico3: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !uefi | niconiocnico3
<ubot-it> niconiocnico3: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> consulta questi link
<niconiocnico3> grazie
<Guest98099> salve a tutti volevo installare gli extras ma mii dice che impossibile trovare il pacchetto quando do il comando sudo aptget install ubuntu rescricted extras la mia distru e xubuntu 1404 lts grazie
<Guest98099> mi*
<krabador> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest98099> krabador, grazie provo
<krabador> Guest98099, provi a scriverlo correttamente?
<Guest98099> krabador, credo che sul terminale l ho scritto correttamente comunque ora provo grazie
<krabador> se l'hai scritto correttamente , funziona.
<krabador> potresti per esempio, fare copia e incolla
<krabador> in modo da evitare ogni dubio
<krabador> *dubbio
<Guest98099> krabador, l ho fatto grazie dice che  sono aggiornati alla versione piu recente
<krabador> allora ce li avevi già
<Guest98099> krabador, grazie ciao a tutti
<Guest98099> krabador, credo di si non mi ricordavo di averli gia installati ho anche fatto un update ed un upgrade
<BadBoyZ> ciao a tutti, uso Ubuntu 15.04 e vorrei creare un LiveUsb con Wifislax. Come posso crearlo tramite ubuntu?
<krabador> BadBoyZ, prova creatore dischi d'avvio
<BadBoyZ> con creatore dischi d'avvio non mi apre proprio il file iso da mettere nell'usb
<krabador> prova allora unetbootin
<BadBoyZ> ok grazie, provo e vi faccio sapere come va :)
<alfredo> Ciao, ho un problema con l'antenna wireless usb perché sembra funzioni insieme a la scheda interna al pc, vorrei che funzionasse indipendentemente da questa. cosa posso fare? grazie in anticipo per le risposte
<BadBoyZ> Niente, ho provato anche con unetbootin, ma niente
<krabador> BadBoyZ, formattata la pendrive?
<BadBoyZ> con windows bastava copiare ciò che c'era all'interno della iso perchè c'è, all'interno della iso stessa, un file exe che creava automaticamente il boot
<BadBoyZ> si krabador
<krabador> BadBoyZ, allora è concepita per essere fatta in win
<krabador> sorry
<krabador> BadBoyZ, leggi la documentazione del software di cui vuoi fare la pendrive
<BadBoyZ> è molto strano, è una distro di linux in fondo...
<BadBoyZ> non c'è un modo per esempio per avviarlo direttamente da ubuntu?
<krabador> BadBoyZ, le iso linux possono essere fatte in modi estremamente variabili
<BadBoyZ> capisco...
<krabador> BadBoyZ, formatta la pendrive, sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> con lettera di unità, a pendrive assolutamente smontata, ma inserita
<krabador> ma non numero di partizione
<BadBoyZ> scusa krabador , non ho ben capito cosa dovrei fare
<krabador> BadBoyZ, vuoi bucare reti wireless, e non ti è chiaro un comando da terminale :D ?
<BadBoyZ> no ma non è per bucare reti sinceramente
<BadBoyZ> o meglio, non è quello il mio scopo
<BadBoyZ> non ho capito cosa intendi con il non mettere il numero di partizione :D
<krabador> BadBoyZ, quando inserisci la pendrive, viene nominata tipo sdb sdc sdd sde, eccetera
<krabador> in base a quante ne sono presenti
<BadBoyZ> ahhhh
<krabador> in base alle partizioni presenti
<BadBoyZ> okok!
<krabador> vengono nominate come sdb1 sdb2 sdb3
<krabador> eccetera
<krabador> per ognuna
<krabador> presente per ogni device inserito
<krabador> nel comando che ti ho dato
<krabador> la lettera di partizione, ovvero , l'1 di sdb1
<krabador> non serve
<BadBoyZ> si avevo intuito...non mi era molto chiara la frase :D
<krabador> quel concetto non ha molti modi per essere espresso.
<krabador> spero che adesso sia chiaro
<BadBoyZ> si :)
<BadBoyZ> ci riprovo, ma credo che il problema sia nel UEFI
<krabador> BadBoyZ, e allora è un'altro bel paio di maniche
<krabador> disabilita uefi secure boot
<BadBoyZ> l'ho fatto
<BadBoyZ> sia il fast che il secure boot
<BadBoyZ> da bios
<BadBoyZ> faccio qualche prova, tocchiamo ferro! :) grazie
<BadBoyZ> niente da fare, purtroppo. Ho provato anche da windows a creare l'usb bootable, ma appena vado nel bios mi esce solo UEFI:nomedellapendrive
<BadBoyZ> ci premo e non parte
<krabador> BadBoyZ, questa che stai provando adesso , con cosa è stata fatta?
<BadBoyZ> l'ho fatta con "wifislax bootable.exe" direttamente da windows 8.1
<BadBoyZ> quella che facevo sempre tramite windows e partiva sempre il live
<krabador> dalla stessa macchina?
<BadBoyZ> si
<BadBoyZ> anche se c'è da dire che, quando prima avevo windows, nel bios mi faceva selezionare anche la versione "legacy" della pendrive
<BadBoyZ> ora mi esce solo quella UEFI
<krabador> spegni , staccala, aspetta 2 min, riattaccala accendi e riprova
<krabador> BadBoyZ, far selezionare o meno legacy, non è una questione di windows, ma di bios
<BadBoyZ> si lo so
<BadBoyZ> ho provato anche a fare come mi hai appena detto...
<krabador> sono estremamente variabili nelle opzioni offerte, nel modo di farne fruire, e nel modo in cui sono settate, rispetto a come si possa supporre
<krabador> BadBoyZ, con tutto il rispetto, per quanto riguarda la creazione di una pendrive bootabile di una distro non ubuntu, non puoi chiedere qui, nel momento in cui ti sono state date le indicazioni che si possono attuare su ubuntu
<BadBoyZ> provo con rufus ora...
<krabador> BadBoyZ, con tutto il rispetto, per quanto riguarda la creazione di una pendrive bootabile di una distro non ubuntu, non puoi chiedere qui, nel momento in cui ti sono state date le indicazioni che si possono attuare su ubuntu
<krabador> te l'ho scritto prima, ma esattamente in quel momento sei caduto
<BadBoyZ> si, mi si è disconnesso
<krabador> non hai neanche detto se hai provato dd
<krabador> !chat | BadBoyZ
<ubot-it> BadBoyZ: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BadBoyZ> ok, entrerò nell'altro chan! Chiedo scusa :)
<Xuxunini> Ciao a tutti!
<krabador> !ciao | Xuxunini
<ubot-it> Xuxunini: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Xuxunini> Una domanda: se ho un PC che non ha grandi qualità a livello hardware ,quale derivata sarebbe meglio installare di ubuntu?
<krabador> xubuntu , e la piu' leggera di tutte è lubuntu
<krabador> ma se contestualizzi  "non ha grandi qualità a livello hardware"
<krabador> ti si puo' dare una risposta piu' concreta.
<Xuxunini> Precisamente ho un dual core 2,1ghz con 3gbram
<Xuxunini> C'è differenza sostanziale tra xubuntu e lubuntu?
<krabador> beh, l'ambiente grafico di lubuntu è elementare
<krabador> menu in basso con menu start classico
<krabador> lubuntu ha ambiente grafico chiamato lxde
<krabador> xubuntu, xfce
<krabador> puoi scaricare iso di entrambi , fare la pendrive con uno alla volta
<krabador> provarli in sessione di prova
<krabador> senza installazione
<krabador> e potrai giudicare tu stesso cosa ti è piu' comodo
<krabador> che scheda video c'è in questo pc?
<Xuxunini> Mi sembra una 512mb , ora sono da un tablet non posso dirti preciso
<Xuxunini> Cmq le funzioni che si possono svolgere variano a seconda delle derivate che si installato
<Xuxunini> Installano?*
<krabador> Xixinini, non accetto privati
<Xixinini> Volevo mi rispondesse alla domando che ho fatto prima
<krabador> Xixinini, il parco software è lo stesso
<krabador> le funzioni sono le stesse
<krabador> gli ambienti grafici diversi hanno caratteristiche organizzative diverse
<krabador> ma si possono fare le stesse cose con tutte
<Xixinini> Grazie per me era importante quello
<Xixinini> Gentilissimo
<krabador> di niente
<Xixinini> Buona giornata a tutti
<krabador> a te
<Amelee> buonasera a tutti
<Amelee> ho un problema con il mio portatile e xubuntu, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> !chiedi | Amelee
<ubot-it> Amelee: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Amelee> ho un portatile fujitsu amilo A1650G, con installato xubuntu 14.04, ogni volta che apro firefox o chromium lo schermo mi diventa tutto bianco oppure a righe e sono costretta a riavviare il computer in maniera forzata
<Carlin0> Amelee, scheda video nvisia ?
<Carlin0> nvidia*
<Amelee> ati radeon xpress
<krabador> bene, recente
<krabador> Amelee, quella scheda va solo con i driver open
<krabador> che sono quelli che stanno già funzionando
<Amelee> infatti ha in uso i driver open, non mi da altre opzioni dai driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> Amelee, succede appena apri , o dopo un po' di tempo ?
<Amelee> dipende, la durata più lunga è stata un quarto d'ora. Di solito succede appena apro o poco dopo l'apertura
<Amelee> se non apro alcun browser tutto sembra stabile
<krabador> Amelee, scarica http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-alternate-i386.iso
<krabador> fa un supporto di installazione, usb, se il pc supporta il boot da usb, o cd, prova la sessione live
<krabador> vedi se succede la stessa cosa
<Amelee> ok grazie, proverò così
<Amelee> vi saluto spero di risolvere, nel caso ci si rivede :)
<danilo> salve a tutto ho installato l'untima versione di ubuntu desktop su un HP 7300 funziona tutto ma non mi riesce a configurare la vodafone station per il wi-fi-
<danilo> qulacuno mi riesce ad aiutare
<akis24> danilo: la configurazione del wifi non funziona ? tramite cavo di rete funziona ?
<danilo> si via cavo si
<akis24> danilo: prova a seguire qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=393918
<danilo> ok ho guardato ma non ci ho capito molto sono nuovo di linux, ma esiste una ricerca automatica delle reti wi-fi come in ambiente windows?
<akis24> danilo: dovrebbe farla la vodafone station hai provato a guardare tramite network - manager ?
<danilo> e dove è?
<akis24> danilo: usi ubuntu o altra versione ?
<danilo> ubuntu l'ultimo quello che è sul sito versione desktop
<danilo> a 32 bit
<akis24> danilo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<danilo> sto cercando ma non trovo questo menu
<akis24> danilo: dovresti avere un icona nella barra superiore se non erro
<danilo> si tonda e blu
<danilo> cosa ci devo scrivere nel campo ricerca
<akis24> danilo: cliccaci col destro del mouse  dovresti avere l'opzione " modifica connessioni " e poi una volta aperta spostarti sulla finestra dellea connessione " senza fili "
<danilo> fatto avevo già creato una connessione wi-fi ma non fà nulla
<danilo> se ti lascio la mia mail riesci a mandarmi degli screen shot con il settaggio?
<akis24> danilo: apri il terminale e dai   lshw -C network  e metti tutto su paste
<akis24> !paste ! danilo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! danilo'
<akis24> !paste | danilo
<ubot-it> danilo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<danilo> si ma io non ho una configurazione
<akis24> e io non ho tempo se vai per cavoli tuoi
<danilo> no è che usi dei termini di linux che io ignoro
<danilo> dai ok
<danilo> grazie ancora
<danilo> riprovo domani in chat
<danilo> ho la chat su un pc su wifi da una parte e il pc con ubunto da un'altra
<krabador> ubunto
<danilo> ubuntu
<danilo> scusa
<krabador> era un bel po' che non lo leggevo cosi'
<krabador> nono, in un certo senso grazie
<krabador> .D
<pacos> ciao
<pacos> chi ce?
<marco49> pc con win 8.1 e ubuntu 14.04 LTS della comunità . . . ho iniziato l'aggiornamento a win 10 . . . grub rescue . . . premetto poco su windows e appena iniziato con ubuntu ma me la vedo un pò dura date le mie conoscenze . . .
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | pacos
<ubot-it> pacos: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> !dettagli | marco49
<ubot-it> marco49: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<marco49> allora ci sentiamo domani per ora ringrazio
<Black_Star> ciaoooo
<pacos> ho appena scaricato ubuntu come procedo con l'installazione??? grazie
<cristian_c> pacos: io ti consiglio di provarlo, prima di install<rlo
<cristian_c> prer vedere se va o se c'è qualcosa che eventualmente non va, o semplicemente per vedere se fa per te
<pacos> sicuramente fara' per me
<cristian_c> pacos: provalo
<cristian_c> poi decidi
<pacos> e si e come faccio?
<cristian_c> pacos: dopo aver scaricato il file .iso, lo masterizzi su dvd,, riavviì il pc facendo il boot da dvd e nel menù scegli tryubuntu/provaubuntu invece di installa
<Guest98070> Salve, vorrei un vs parere sul rischio di installare flashplayer. E' come su windows?
<cristian_c> Guest98070: lasplayer è lo stesso prodotto dovunque
<cristian_c> Guest98070: quale versione intendi?
<Guest98070> su lubuntu 15 dovrei mettere flash....
<alfredo> ciao qualche buon anima che mi dia supporto tecnico?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | alfredo
<ubot-it> alfredo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alfredo> era per educazione. ho ububtu 15.04 ho una antenna wireless usb che lavora insieme a la scheda  wireless interna. vorrei che funzionasse solo la usb ma non riesco a svincolarla dalla interna
<alfredo> di fatto se spengo il cursore della interna si sconnette da internet
<cristian_c> alfredo: la wifi interna non va bene?
<alfredo> no perché mi da un'intensitá di segnale scarsa perché sono lontano dal modem
<alfredo> quella esterna mi garantisce piú potenza
<cristian_c> alfredo: io ho udato un trucco
<cristian_c> usato
<cristian_c> perché avevo lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> o meglio il driver di quella interna era buggsto
<alfredo> quale
<alfredo> cristian_c ci sei?
<cristian_c> alfredo: quale messaggio tinè arrivato?
<alfredo> che messaggio? mi stavi rispondendo poi ti sei sconnesso
<alfredo> purtroppo sei caduto nuovamente cristian_c
<cristian_c> alfredo: dicevo
<cristian_c> cosa ti è arrivato di quello che ho scritto?
<alfredo> non mi é arrivto nulla cristian_c mi
<alfredo> dicevi che conosci un trucco
<alfredo> ma non mi hai detto quale
<alfredo> ho ububtu 15.04 ho una antenna wireless usb che lavora insieme a la scheda  wireless interna. vorrei che funzionasse solo la usb ma non riesco a svincolarla dalla interna
<alfredo> di fatto se spengo il cursore della interna si sconnette da internet
<alfredo> cristian_c  ci sei?
<cristian_c> alfredo: ti stavo dicendo
<cristian_c> che con un trucco puoi risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> rimuovendo il driver della wifi interna con sudo modprobe -r nomedriver, così non compare più nell'output di rfkill list
<alfredo> ok peró non é che dopo rimango senza internet???
<alfredo> cristian_c
<cristian_c> alfredo: scusa, ma non volevi utilizzare la wifi esterna?
<cristian_c> parlo del driver solo dellq wifi interna
<alfredo> ok cristian_c non conosco il nome del driver della interna. come lo trovo?
<cristian_c> alfredo: lshw -C network
<alfredo> ok
<cristian_c> !paste | alfredo
<ubot-it> alfredo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfredo> cristian_c ho dato il comando, dove dovrei trovare il nome del driver?
<cristian_c> alfredo: incolla su pastebin, come scritto sopra
<alfredo> mi sono perso scusa, cosa é pastebin?
<cristian_c> !paste | alfredo
<ubot-it> alfredo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfredo> cristian_c scusa mi sono perduto, sono alle prime armi. cosa é pastebin?
<cristian_c> alfredo: servizio di paste
<cristian_c> alfredo: come hai potuto leggere qui sopra dal bot
<alfredo> aaaa perfetto ho capito
<alfredo> lo faccio subito
<alfredo> cristian_c
<alfredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002594/
<alfredo> cristian_c
<alfredo> cristian_c ti é arrivato il paste?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> ripostalo, per favore
<alfredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002594/
<cristian_c> producto: RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<cristian_c> configuración: broadcast=yes driver=rt2800pci driverversion=3.19.0-25-generic firmware=0.34 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<cristian_c>        
<cristian_c> onfiguración: broadcast=yes driver=rt2800usb driverversion=3.19.0-25-generic firmware=0.29 ip=192.168.1.42 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<cristian_c> alfredo: le schede sono molto simili, a parte che la prima va su slot pcie
<Guest61384> ciao
<alfredo> quindi come posso risolvere? cristian_c la esterna mi garantisce miglior segnale perché ha un cavo
<alfredo> il cavo mi permette di spostare l'antenna
<cristian_c> alfredo: quella interna usa il driver rt2800pci, quella usb utilizza il driver rt2800usb
<cristian_c> alfredo: quindi ti basta rimuovere il driver della prima
<alfredo> ok, se tolgo il driver della prima faccio un casino? cristian_c
<alfredo> io non vorrei togliere il driver vorrei solo che la esterna "comandi" e l'altra sia spenta capisci?
<cristian_c> alfredo: semplicemente non compare più in rfkill lisg
<cristian_c> list
<cristian_c> alfredo: è quello il trucco che ho usato
<alfredo> vorrei tenere il driver della prima vorrei solo disattivarla capisci?
<alfredo> cristian_c
<cristian_c> alfredo: e questocato dicndo
<cristian_c> sto
<alfredo> ah ok perfetto, mi potresti per favore poic se voglio reinstallare il driver come faccio? cristian_
<cristian_c> alfredo: non plo di installazione/disinstallaziobe
<cristian_c> ti ho spiegato prima come fare
<cristian_c> parlo
<alfredo> si mi hai spiegato per disattivarlo, e per riattivarlo? cristian_c
<cristian_c> alfredo: basta che togli -r dal comando
<cristian_c> -r sta per remove
<alfredo> ho messo :  sudo modprobe -r rt2800pci  ma non é successo nulla
<alfredo> cristian_c
<alfredo> continua attivo
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> alfredo: posta tutto, compresi rfkill list, lsmod e dmesg | tail
<alfredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002726/
<cristian_c> alfredo: lsmod && rfkill list && dmesg | tail
<alfredo> cristian_c ti mando tutto
<alfredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002746/
<cristian_c> alfredo: vedo una sola scheda wifi
<alfredo> mmmm io non capisco prima su win 7 non avevo questa sovrapposizione tra le schede. adesso se stacco la interna quella esterna non funziona. é come se fossero connesse tra loro
<alfredo> e quella esterna dipendente dall'interna. come puó succedere?
<cristian_c> alfredo: ti ho fatto staccare il driver apposta
<alfredo> cristian_c si ma nulla é cambiato
<cristian_c> alfredo: beh, io direi di sì
<cristian_c> quella interna non compare
<cristian_c> dagli output
<alfredo> cristian_c si hai ragione ma se io spengo la scheda interno via tasto mi sconnetto da internet
<alfredo> nonostante quella esterna sia attivata
<cristian_c> alfredo: certo
<cristian_c> infatti è così
<cristian_c> alfredo: con quel tasto spegni il wifi in generale
<cristian_c> non la sdheda interna in particolare
<cristian_c> alfredo: ma essendovun portatile non è fatto per utilizzare più schede wireless
<cristian_c> è normale che sicosì
<cristian_c> sia
<alfredo> cristian_c sto cercando di spiegarti che su win non era affatto cosí. io spegnevo il tasto, mi rimaneva la esterna attiva e quella mi funzionava perfettamente. adesso su ubuntu non é piú cosí
<alfredo> volevo capire da cosa dipende
<cristian_c> alfredo: è un'implementazione a livello kernel
<cristian_c> ma non c'è nulla di strano in ciò, è un portatile....
<cristian_c> alfredo: te l'ho spiegato
<cristian_c> il tasto spegne il wifi, non spegne le singole schede
<alfredo> cristian_c va bene mi arrendo. comunque volevo ringraziarti sei stato gentilissimo e paziente. in tutti i casi le prestazioni wireless sono peggiorate e non so perché
<alfredo> o non lo capisco io
<cristian_c> alfredo: ma in ogni caso, se rimuovi il driver della wifi interna, semplicemente non viene utulizzata, quindi non vedo il problem
<alfredo> comunque grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> se è spenta non consuma
<cristian_c> alfredo: te l'ho pure spiegato cosa succede
<cristian_c> alfredo: per le prestazioni è un altro discorso
<alfredo> cristian_c per parlarti terra terra, io prima quella esterna la spostavo e mi riusciva a prendere anche 3-4 tacche di potenza. da quando ho questo problema si é piantata su 2 tacche e ho una connessione pessima. boh
<cristian_c> alfredo: ma stai parlando riguardo ora, o quando le due schede erano attive?
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, e "spegnere" la scheda interna da terminale ?
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: gliel'ho spiegato come spegnerla, si toglie il driver e via....
<cristian_c> alfredo, sì, ma io domando ora, in questo momento
<alfredo> cristian_c ho ubuntu da due giorni. ripeto, prima su win 7 e come se avessi avuto i due dispositivi indipendenti, accendevo uno e spegnevo l'altro tranquillamente, cosí lasciavo comandare la esterna perché mi garantiva un segnale migliore. da quando ho ubuntu ripeto, quella esterna é come se dipendesse dalla interna, infatti in questo momento stess
<alfredo> o ho spento il tasto sella interna e mi si é sconnesso. prima non era cosí, non so spiegarlo meglio mi spiace
<cristian_c> alfredo: ripeto, perché hai premuto il tasto?
<cristian_c> ti ho spiegato cosa fa quel tasto
<alfredo> cristian_c quel tasto lo sempre tenuto spento su win 7 senza nessunissimo problema. adesso mi crea problemi perché comanda il comportamento della connessione. prima non lo faceva
<alfredo> per questo lo spengo, per ricreare le condizioni che avevo prima, cioé quello spento e la esterna attiva e funzionante perfettamente
<cristian_c> alfredo: ma non ho capito perchè lo premi
<cristian_c> non va bene semplicemente come ti ho suggerito?
<cristian_c> cosa ti ha fatto di male quel tasto che lo devi premere per forza? :D
<alfredo> cristian_c lo premo perché se quello non é attivo mi si sconnette internet! questa situazione prima non ce l'avevo adesso si. lo premo perché non voglio che comandi, voglio che comandi la esterna, cioé che torni la situazione anteriore dove quel cacchio di tasto stava spento e io navigavo con la esterna che mi garantisce miglior segnale!
<cristian_c> alfredo: magari è il contrario
<cristian_c> nel senso era attivo, l'hai premuto e si è spento
<cristian_c> alfredo: perché non lasci il tasto attivo?
<alfredo> cristian_c impossibile perché ha 2 colori diversi quando é acceso o spento
<cristian_c> alfredo: se il tasto acceso, non ci sono problemi
<alfredo> cristian_c va bene dai ci stiamo ingarbugliando, ripetendo sempre la stessa cosa... :)
<cristian_c> diversamente , se è spento, si spegne tutto il wifi
<alfredo> ma prima non era cosí, quello ti voglio spiegare!
<cristian_c> alfredo: beh, la cosa è molto chiara
<cristian_c> e facilmente risolvibile
<cristian_c> alfredo: quello del tasto mi sembra un falso problema. estetico?
<cristian_c> personalmente, per me l'importante è che 8l wifi funzioni bene
<alfredo> cristian_c va bene, grazie comunque per il supporto e la gran pazienza :)
<cristian_c> alfredo: la soluzione funziona se nob spegni il tasto e vale solo per la sessione in corso
<cristian_c> per renderla definitiva, devi inserire il comando (senza sudo) in /etc/rc.local
<alfredo> cristian_c metto quel comando da terminale?
<cristian_c> puoi fare anche con editor di testo per salvarlo nel file indicato
<cristian_c> l'importante è che aggiungi il comando in fondo al file
<cristian_c> senza sudo, ovviamente
<alfredo> ok e se volessi ripristinare tolgo la -r  giusto?
<cristian_c> beh,
<cristian_c> alfredo: io parlavo della modifica permanente
<cristian_c> cioè che sia attiva ad ogni avvio del pc
<cristian_c> se vuoi ripristinare, basta che ripristini il file com'era prima, rimuovendo la stringa aggiunta
<alfredo> cristian_cosa non facile per un principiante! ahaha
<cristian_c> se invece vuoi attivare la modifica solo quando ti serve, puoi usare direttamente il comando
<cristian_c> e togliendo il -r per ripristinare
<cristian_c> alfredo: la temporanea o la definitiva?
<alfredo> la definitiva
<cristian_c> alfredo: beh, è un trucco,un workaround, ho avuto lo stesso problema in questi giorni, e ho aggirato in questo modo
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> alfredo: beh, allorti basta farlo una sola volta
<cristian_c> alfredo: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> e in fondo, prima di exit 0, inserisci nella riga sopra: modprobe -r rt2800pci
<cristian_c> o come si chiam il driver della tua wifi interha
<alfredo> ok e per il rispristino permanente?
<cristian_c> salvi, chiudi l'editor e riavvii il sistema
<cristian_c> alfredo: uguale, sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> rimuovi la stringa aggiunta prima
<cristian_c> salvi , chiudi l'editor, e riavvii il sistema
<alfredo> ok
<alfredo> cristian_c grazie mille per il supporto
<cristian_c> di niente
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-05
<BlackHat> Ehyyy
<BlackHat> c'è qalcuno
<BlackHat> ??
<BlackHat> questi proxy sono sicuri secondo voi? http://spys.ru/en/non-anonymous-proxy-list/
<Guest1867> come posso ottenere che "enable mobile broadband" sia abilitata di default?
<glpiana> ola
<Deindre> ola glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Deindre
<Guest84133> nella mia applet di network manager manca la voce "enable mobile broadband". Ci sono solo "enable wifi" e "enable Network". Come posso fare per farla comparire stabilmente nel menu e per abilitarla di default?
<cristian_c> Guest84133: forse devi installare un pacchetto
<cristian_c> Guest84133: quale ubuntu?
<Guest84133> cristian_c, 14
<Black_Shadow> ciao
<cristian_c> Guest84133: 14 cosa?
<cristian_c> 14.10?
<Black_Shadow> ragazzi, non capisco si fa a cercare un server su xchat
<Guest84133> cristian_c, 14.04
<cristian_c> !chat | Black_Shadow
<ubot-it> Black_Shadow: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Black_Shadow> ok :)
<Black_Shadow> Ho alcune domande
<Black_Shadow> 1) Ho scaricato wine ma molti programmi windows non funzionano ancora
<cristian_c> Guest84133: l'opzione scompare quando scolleghi il modem usb?
<Black_Shadow> perche??? :(
<Guest84133> cristian_c, sì
<cristian_c> Black_Shadow: sul sito di wine troverai informazioni in merito
<cristian_c> Black_Shadow: non tutti i programmi windows sono supportati allo stesso modo
<Black_Shadow> cristian e Guest84133 di cosa state parlando?
<cristian_c> si passa da piena compatibilità a nessuna comp<tibilità
<Guest84133> Black_Shadow, nella mia applet di network manager manca la voce "enable mobile broadband". Ci sono solo "enable wifi" e "enable Network". Come posso fare per farla comparire stabilmente nel menu e per abilitarla di default?
<cristian_c> Guest84133: scusa, nel senso, compare quando lo scolleghi e scompare quando lo colleghi?
<Guest84133> cristian_c, solo quando faccio reboot a chiavetta inserita, in quel caso la connessione funziona bene. Altrimenti non compare e non posso connettermi.
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> strano
<Guest84133> cristian_c, quindi?
<cristian_c> Guest84133: allora
<cristian_c> Guest84133: in questo momento appare?
<Guest84133> no
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest84133> cristian_c, se rebooto, appare
<cristian_c> Guest84133: scollega e ricollega il modem usb
<Guest84133> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> Guest84133: poi digita in un terminale subito: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest84133
<ubot-it> Guest84133: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest84133> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12006157/
<Guest84133> cristian_c, non capisco perché il dmesg parli di cdrom. In questo computer il lettore cdron non c'è
<cristian_c> leggo errori
<cristian_c> Guest84133: eheheh
<cristian_c> un motivo c'è
<Guest84133> cristian_c, quale?
<cristian_c> Guest84133: la usb 3g assume due modalità
<cristian_c> in genere anche tre
<cristian_c> 1) cd rom tipo installer, 2) memoria sd, 3) modem vero e proprio
<Guest84133> uhm
<Guest84133> cristian_c, quindi che si fa?
<cristian_c> e si switcha con usb-modeswitch, solitamente
<cristian_c> Guest84133: non appare un'icona nel file manager?
<cristian_c> di un cd rom
<Guest84133> cristian_c, no
<Guest84133> cristian_c, ma la domanda chiave è: perché dopo il reboot funziona?
<cristian_c> allora è a casa degli errori scritti nel dmesg
<cristian_c> Guest84133: è quello che vorrei sapere anch'io
<cristian_c> Guest84133: digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<Guest84133> cristian_c, la mia idea è che in questo computer il mobile broadband non parte di default, bensì solo dopo il reboot
<Guest84133> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12006181/
<cristian_c> Guest84133: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=520216&sid=dabd131de461159b8e3671014b499843&start=20
<cristian_c> Guest84133: in particolare: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=520216&sid=dabd131de461159b8e3671014b499843&start=20#p4071733
<Guest84133> cristian_c, ma io non so modificare usb_modeswtich
<Guest84133> cristian_c, ma nel mio caso non compare come dispositivo di archiviazione
<cristian_c> hai parlato di luce rossa lampeggiante?
<Guest84133> cristian_c, no, la luce lampeggia in blu
<Guest84133> cristian_c, anzi, ora è spenta
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> quando appare rossa lampeggiante?
<cristian_c> in quale situazione?
<Guest84133> quando mi disconnetto
<Guest84133> una volta disconnesso, devo necessariamente riavviare
<Guest84133> in questo momento ovviamente sono connesso tramite un wifi in un bar
<cristian_c> Guest84133: spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> disconnesso in che senso?
<Guest84133> cristian_c, quando riavvio, tutto funziona benissimo. Vado sull'applet di network manager, clicco sulla connessione della chiavetta e internet parte meravigliosamente. Poi magari mi disconnetto e il nome della chiavetta scompare dal menu dell'applet, scompare anche la voce "enable mobile broadband" e non c'è più neinte da fare. devo riavviare
<cristian_c> Guest84133: e invece qjan
<cristian_c> quando la attacchi a sistema già avviato
<Guest84133> cristian_c, qjan???
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest84133> cristian_c, a sistema avviato non va
<cristian_c> non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> quando appare rossa lampeggiante?
<cristian_c> cje colore ha?
<cristian_c> a sistema già avviato
<Guest84133> cristian_c, appare rossa lampeggiante solo quando la connessione cade
<Guest84133> cristian_c, se la installo a sistema avviato, non fa assolutamente niente. Non ha alcun colore
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest84133> cristian_c, io credo che la modalità modem sia disabilitata di default e parta solo se viene rilevato un hardware durante il boot
<Guest84133> e che si disabiliti automaticamente non appena l'hardware viene rimosso
<cristian_c> Guest84133: se la colleghi a una porta usb 2.0?
<Guest84133> cristian_c, ci vorrebbe un comando del tipo: abilita modalità modem banda larga
<cristian_c> cosa accade?
<Guest84133> cristian_c, ho tre porte usb , una è 3.0 e le altre sono 2.0 ma non so quale sia quale
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest84133> cristian_c, comunque le ho provate mille volte tutte e tre e non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> non hanno un colore?
<Guest84133> cristian_c, no
<Guest84133> cristian_c, solo che su una, vicino al simbolo usb, c'è scritto "ss"
<cristian_c> ok, quella è sjperspeed
<cristian_c> 3.0
<Guest84133> cristian_c, comunque, come detto, ho provato anche le altre: non cambia niente
<Guest84133> cristian_c, una domanda: nel tuo network manager quante voci ci sono?
<cristian_c> Guest84133: nkn è che appare come 'rete via cavo'?
<Guest84133> cristian_c, su questo notebook non c'è la porta ethernet
<cristian_c> al momento non appare
<Guest84133> cristian_c, cosa?
<Guest84133> cristian_c, no, non appare
<cristian_c> mi hai fatto una domanda e ti ho risposto
<Guest84133> cristian_c, ok, quindi anche da te è spento di default
<cristian_c> Guest84133: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197164&page=2
<Guest84133> cristian_c, ti ringrazio del supporto , ora devo staccare. Se nel pomeriggio ci sei, ti ricontatto
<cristian_c> Guest84133: ti sei salvato il link?
<niconiconico> ciao a tutti, buon pomeriggio
<niconiconico> come risolvere il problema con il wifi?
<glpiana> !dettagli | niconiconico
<ubot-it> niconiconico: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<niconiconico> sono nuovo di questo sistema operativo, ora sono connesso al cavo a va bene, semplicemente non so come configuare il wifi, siccome non si connette in automatico, io sto usando la derivata xubuntu..
<niconiconico> inoltre non mi parte la chiocciola xD
<glpiana> niconiconico, apri un terminale (lo trovi tra gli accessori) e scrivi: lspci | grep -i network
<glpiana> copia qui la riga che ottieni
<niconiconico> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<niconiconico> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<niconiconico> ecco la scheda che ho
<glpiana> !broadcom | niconiconico
<ubot-it> niconiconico: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<niconiconico> sulla voce driver aggiuntivi non mi esce nessun driver da installare
<glpiana> niconiconico, aggiorna il sistema e poi, dopo riavvio, riprova
<niconiconico> come aggiorno il sistema?
<glpiana> niconiconico, tra le tue applicazioni di sistema trovi quella per l'aggiornamento
<niconiconico> tramite il software updates ho trovato dei file da scaricare e installare, in seguito riavvio e riprovo
<niconiconico> grazie
<niconiconico> ho avuto anche problemi con la tastiera che era configurata per quella in inglese e alcuni caratteri non corrispondevano sulla tastiera, ho impostato la testiera generica 105 tasti ma non va il tasto AltGr per fare la chiocciola, quale può essere una possibile causa?
<MAstico> Buonasera: sto cercando di istallare xubuntu tramite liveUSB su un Packard Bell Easynote TJ66 ma seguendo tutti i passaggi e inserendo la penna con istallato dentro il live e accendendo il computer mi compare la scritta: uncompression error system halted. Ho cambiato versione e riprovato e al massimo mi da delle scritte di errore senza andare avant
<MAstico> i. COme devo fare?
<Carlin0> MAstico, come la prepari la penna ?
<MAstico> L'ho formattata in modalità FAT32 e con il Creatore dischi di avvio ci istallo l'.iso.
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<frenk87> salve ho un problema con ubuntu non riesco ad istallare i driver della scheda video nvidia titan x
<frenk87> so che dovrei modificarlo a mano ma nn so proprio come
<MAstico> grazie @ubot-it ma purtroppo windows è bloccato all'avvio da qualche virus e sto cercando di salvare i dati istallando ubuntu e prendendoli di conseguenza una volta istallato ubuntu
<marco3> Salve ha tutti , ho un problema con la stampante , viene riconosciuta da ubuntu (14.04) ma quando stampo se visualizzo la coda mi dice completato  ma in realtà non stampa.....
<marco3> stampante brother dcp-165c
<marco3> Salve a tutti , ho un problema con la stampante brother dcp-165c , viene riconosciuta ma quando stampo di ce lavoro completato ma non stampa.....
<akis24> marco3: hai provato a installare i driver ?
<marco3> i8 driver sono installati la stampante viene riconosciuta....
<marco3> se vuoi proviamo a reinstallarli, se mi segui....
<marco3> tra l'altro non va neppure lo scanner
<akis24> marco3: io parlo dei driver della brother comunque e a meno che non li abbia installati tu ...  non ci sono
<marco3> li ho installati , comunque da stampa se premi aggiungi , te li propone ubuntu stesso....
<marco3> Akis24 : ho reinstallato tutto dal sito della brother , stampata la pagina di prova ma ho sempre gli stessi problemi....
<nickpensato> buona sera, ho un problema: devo decriptare l'hard disk per creare una nuova partizione. Ho seguito le istruzioni di ubuntuforum.org ma nonostante tutto  rimane  criptato qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<Neofita> Buonasera
<Neofita> qualche anima buona per un aiuto? :-)
<akis24> !chiedi | Neofita
<ubot-it> Neofita: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Neofita> ho installato ieri lubuntu su un computer dove lavoro e adesso mi trovo in difficoltà, la stampante nonostante l'abbia riconosciuta non va
<akis24> Neofita: modello esatto della stampante ?
<Neofita> brother dcp7057
<Neofita> quando stampo esce sulla stampante ricezione dati ma non stampa
<akis24> Neofita: hai provato a installare i driver specifici dal sito della brother ?
<Neofita> no, devo cercare driver per ubuntu oppure quelli vecchi vanno bene?
<nickpensato> ho un problema: devo decriptare l'hard disk per creare una nuova partizione. Ho seguito le istruzioni di ubuntuforum.org ma nonostante tutto rimane criptato qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<akis24> Neofita: ovviamente i driver per ubuntu informato .deb di solito  sul sito brother sono disponibili
<Neofita> ok vedo
<Neofita> seconda cosa, ho scaricato Apache_openoffice 4.1.1 ma nella cartella ci sono una miriade di file, quale devo installare?
<akis24> Neofita: segui qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4199567   su ubuntu è disponibile nei repo ufficiali libreoffice
<Neofita> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<nickpensato> ho un problema: devo decriptare l'hard disk per creare una nuova partizione. Ho seguito le istruzioni di ubuntuforum.org ma nonostante tutto rimane criptato qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<Neofita> Andate nella cartella dove sono stati scaricati i due pacchetti deb, e apriteli, e quindi installateli, con l'Ubuntu Software Center
<Neofita> questa procedura come si fa?
<Neofita> sono nell'ubuntu software center e adesso?
<nickpensato> penso che se ci clicchi sopra si dovrebbe aprire automaticamente
<Neofita> ho scaricato 2 cartelle .rpm e all'interno hanno altre cartelle
<nickpensato> da terminale dovresti digitare  (sudo alien pacchetto_file.rpm)
<Neofita> ma non potevano fare le cose più semplico?
<Neofita> ci
<marco3> Salve a tutti ho un problema con una stampante brother dcp-165c , installato i driver , riconosciuta ma non stampa , dice che ha completato senza stampare niente....
<nickpensato> Neofita , lo so ma si smanetta un po' e si impara qualcosaltro di nuovo
<Neofita> il problema è che devo lavorare col pc, forse sono stato un pò avventato ad installare lubuntu
<nickpensato> no direi, sicuramente è migliore rispetto ad altri sistemi operativi ( non fare nomi che rischi il ban ahaha) comunque una volta impostato adeguatamente funziona abbastanza  bene
<Neofita> sudo: alien: command not found
<Neofita> a questo link spiega come installare la stampante
<Neofita> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4199567
<nickpensato> allora dovresti installare alien
<Neofita> alcune cose non riesco a capirle
<nickpensato> una domanda, ma openoffice l'hai scaricato dal sito ufficiale?
<nickpensato> aspetta che ti posto il link
<nickpensato> per installare alien :  sudo apt-get install alien
<nickpensato> questo è il link http://help.ubuntu-it.org/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/it/install-file.html
<Neofita> ma il file dove va messo?
<nickpensato> comunque io ho provato a scaricare dal sito ufficiale ed in formato tar.gz
<nickpensato> quale file?
<nickpensato> devi prima installare alien
<Neofita> quello da installare
<nickpensato> e dopo ripetere il comando di prima
<Neofita> a cosa serve alien?
<nickpensato> ad aprire il formato che hai scaricato openoffice
<Neofita> cmq sto installando
<nickpensato> un volta installato dovresti ripetere il comando di prima : sudo alien pacchetto_file.rpm
<Neofita> il pacchetto lo trova dovunque sia, adesso sta nella cartella scaricati
<Neofita> ?
<nickpensato> si, almeno credo se non richiede percorsi dovrebbe trovarlo
<Neofita> Adesso provo
<Neofita> cmq grazie
<nickpensato> figurati spero di esserti stato di aiuto
<nickpensato> ho un problema: devo decriptare l'hard disk per creare una nuova partizione. Ho seguito le istruzioni di ubuntuforum.org ma nonostante tutto rimane criptato qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<baluk> salve come eliminare errore MPU-401 device not found or device busy
<baluk> ho poca esperienza con irc - c'è qualcuno che mi può suggerire come eliminare questo errore: MPU-401 device not found or device busy
<baluk> c'è un canale specifico dove domandare?
<baluk> Bella IRC nessuno risponde
<baluk> OK! è fatta per sapientoni...saluti
<Dylantium> Salve a tutti, io avrei un problema con il mount di un hard disk esterno, come funziona? A chi posso chiedere una mano?
<baluk> Ciao Dytantium siamo solo io e te che facciamo domande ma nessuno risponde
<Dylantium> Qual è il tuo problema? Magari posso darti una mano
<baluk> MPU-401 device not found or device busy
<baluk> ho questo errore
<Dylantium> durante quale operazione?
<baluk> boot
<Dylantium> Non posso aiutarti :(
<baluk> per il tuo problema invece devi controllare se ti legge il disco esterno
<baluk> identificarlo e poi montarlo
<Dylantium> In che senso? Lo strumento Disks rileva la periferica come anche GParted, solo non la monta
<Neofita> ho una brother 7057 ho scaricato e penso installato (cliccatto sopra) brscan-skey-0.2.4-1.i386.deb brscan4-0.4.2-1.i386.deb
<Dylantium> Mi da l'errore (udisks-error-quark, 3)
<baluk> hai digitato fdisk -l
<Neofita> adesso che faccio?
<Neofita> uff
<openmind> ciao a tutti, buonasera
<Dylantium> fdisk mi dice cannot open  /dev/loop0: permission denied, come tutte le altre periferiche
<Dylantium> Neofita se clicchi su un pacchetto .deb dovrebbe indirizzarti al software center, da lì installi
<Dylantium> Ciao openmind!
<Dylantium> puoi aiutare qualcuno di noi?
<baluk> ma nella schermata ti compare sd** relativo al tuo disco
<Neofita> ha fatto tutto lui, si adessi come installo la stampante?
<openmind> chi mi sa dire come mai dopo aver installato il driver per la mia scheda wifi (su "software a drivers" in xubuntu) , il pc non vede il mio modem alice?
<baluk> quando lo hai visualizzato digiti mount /dev/ds** /mnt
<baluk> Dylantium non so aiutarti oltre.. ciao
<baluk> torno a chiedere a qualche anima in vena di grazie come eliminare errore MPU-401 device not found or device busy
<Neofita> è destino che sto lubuntu non lo devo usare
<baluk> aiut...
<baluk> Bye
<openmind> chi mi sa dire come mai dopo aver installato il driver per la mia scheda wifi (su "software a drivers" in xubuntu) , il pc non vede il mio modem alice?
<Mat8833> qualcuno sa se e come sia possibile installare skype su ubuntu 14.04?
<Mat8833> altra domanda: ho inserito un cd audio sempre su ubuntu 14.04 e prova ad aprirlo con video, e non riesce, da errore. devo usare un altro programma?
<krabador> o abiliti i reposotories partner , e installi normalmente , o scarichi pacchetto dal sito , e lo installi
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc , da terminale, e invio , e riprova il CD audio
<Dylantium> Nel tentativo di montare il mio hard disk esterno riscontro questo errore, qualcuno sa darmi una mano? Not authorized to perform operation (udisks-error-quark, 3)
<openmind> help me
<openmind> c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | openmind
<ubot-it> openmind: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<openmind> qualcuno ha tempo per aiutarmi? ho xubuntu e il pc non vede il wifi del modem alice
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | openmind
<ubot-it> openmind: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<openmind> qualcuno ha tempo?
<Carlin0> openmind, ma leggi anche o scrivi solo ?
<cristian_c> openmind: come ti è stato spiegato, qui funziona così: fai la  tua domanda, se qualcuno sa e può, risponderà
<Carlin0> glielo avevo già detto anch'io
<openmind> grazie scusate
<openmind> grazie carlino
<rambo> buonasera a tutti
<Mat8833> come si inseriscono i comandi "da terminale"? ho 14.04 (non so nulla perdonate l'ignoranza)
<cristian__c> !terminale | Mat8833
<ubot-it> Mat8833: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<niconiconico> ciao a tutti! c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | niconiconico
<ubot-it> niconiconico: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-06
<kekko3000> salve scusare il disturbo ma ho un problema nell'istallazione di ubuntu mi potete aiutare?
<kekko3000> ci siete?
<gigi> ciao mi potete aiutare?
<Xubuntuuser> Buongiorno! C'è qualcuno che è disponibile? Ho problemi con connessioni a internet
<glpiana> ola
<Guest18875> ciao, avrei un problemino. ubuntu 12.04 lts montato su un lenovo da 1tb...non mi fa passare da boot su windows (8)...
<puzzola__> ciao, avrei un problemino. ubuntu 12.04 lts montato su un lenovo da 1tb...non mi fa passare da boot su windows (8)...
<puzzola__> mi da "error:invalid arch idependent ELF magic"
<puzzola__> invalid EFI file parth
<cristian_c> puzzola__: ah, sei il guest di prima
<puzzola__> si
<cristian_c> ma registrare il nick, no?
<puzzola__> oh!!??
<cristian_c> ?
<puzzola__> non so neanche come si fa
<cristian_c> !register | puzzola__
<ubot-it> puzzola__: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> puzzola__: comunque, chiarisci meglio il problema, che non l'hai spiegato bene
<moz> cristian_c, ieri poi ho risolto
<motz> la formula magica era: sudo usb_modeswitch -v 1ee8 -p 0013 -M '555342431234567800000000000010ff000000000000000000000000000000'
<cristian_c> motz: eh, ma non volevi
<cristian_c> comunque c'era il topic
<motz> cristian_c, cosa non volevo?
<cristian_c> utilizzare modeswitch
<motz> cristian_c, ma non credo ci fosse altra via. Avrei preferito che il sistema attivasse automaticamente usb_modeswitch, di modo che io potessi operare direttamente via gui, ma non credo fosse possibile
<cristian_c> motz: ti avevo linkato una discussione su ubuntuforums
<motz> cristian_c, sì, mi è stata utile, è lì che ho trovato un esempio di utilizzo di usb_modeswitch, senza il quale non ne avrei capito la sintassi
<cristian_c> motz: comunque, quando non sai come funziona un determinato comando, è utile digitare: man nomecomando
<motz> cristian_c, lo so, ma da solo, senza un esempio pratico di utilizzo, non sarei riuscito a capire
<cristian_c> uhm, hai ragione
<scott78> buongiorno ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 non mi parte il software updater
<glpiana> scott78, aggiorna da terminale con il comando: sudo apt-get update        seguito da: sudo apt-get upgrade
<cecchini> buon giorno
<scott78> asot@asot:~$ sudo apt-get update
<scott78> [sudo] password for asot:
<scott78> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<scott78> Ign http://dl.google.com stable InRelease
<scott78> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease
<scott78> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<scott78> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease
<glpiana> !paste | scott78
<ubot-it> scott78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scott78> glpiana ho fatto ma nn risolvo i problemi
<glpiana> scott78, vediamo su pastebin l'output dei comandi che hai dato
<scott78> pastebin come si usa scusa
<glpiana> scott78, leggi poco sopra
<cecchini> posso fare una domanda?
<scott78> apro pastebin ok ma poi non riesco metterlo qui nella chatt
<scott78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12012806/plain/
<scott78> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/12012806/plain/
<glpiana> scott78, scrivi: sudo software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> scott78, nella prima scheda, dove leggi "scarica da" cambia server, metti server principale. poi nella scheda relativa ad altro software, togli la spunta a tutti i ppa. chiudi e fagli ricaricare gli indici e vedi se va
<scott78> mi da caricamento dei pacchetti non riuscito
<scott78> glpiana mi da caricamento dei pacchetti non riuscito
<glpiana> scott78, nel terminale: sudo apt-get update                 e poi copia su pastebin
<scott78> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12012853/
<glpiana> scott78, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<glpiana> scott78, poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> se non da errore, prosegui con l'upgrade
<scott78> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12012881/
<glpiana> procedi come ho detto
<scott78> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12012897/
<scott78> glpiana sembra che adesso va
<scott78> glpiana grazie infinite
<Ciccio> Ciao a tutti
<Ciccio> Chi è disponibile? Ho problemi nel connettermi a internet
<cecchini> scusatemi se installo ubuntu su hd esterno seguendo le procedure con relativo boot loader installato sullo stesso, al momento del collegsmento su un altro pc parte tranquillamente dopo aver selezionato hd alla partenza^
<Ciccio> Come vai se voglio reinstallare xubuntu esce un errore"sorry, ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error"
<Lorenzo> Ciao a tutti, ho Lubuntu e non riesco a capire come trasferire un maledetto file su una chiavetta usb... mi potete gentilmente aiutare? Grazie
<cecchini> ciao
<cristian_c> Ciccio: non so, ma fai un backup e installa ubuntu
<cristian_c> Ciccio: oppure prova col ripristino di sistema
<Ciccio> Ciao
<cristian_c> cecchini: ricordo tu avessi fatto la stessa domanda
<cristian_c> giorni fa
<Ciccio> Cristian ho provato ma mi esce un errore
<cristian_c> Ciccio: quale procedura hai utilizxato?
<Ciccio> Volevo reinstallare da capo per risolvere il problema alla connessione rete
<cecchini> si sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu grazie alle vostre indicazione
<Ciccio> Ho riavviato con USB
<Ciccio> Per reinstallare
<cristian_c> cecchini: qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> Ciccio: allora non hai fatto il ripristino
<cristian_c> !ripristino | cicc1
<ubot-it> cicc1: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cecchini> quando collego l'hd esterno al pc devo far partire l'hd scegliendolo come periferica di partenza, giusto?
<cristian_c> cecchini: boot da usb
<cecchini> ah ok come se fosse una pennetta usb
<ExPBoy> cecchini, ma se hai hardware diverso non so se parte
<cristian_c> il bios lo dovrebbe permettere
<cristian_c> cecchini: eh, non sempre funziona
<ExPBoy> se l'installazione l'hai fatta su un pc va su quello
<cecchini> so ho hardware diverso, infatti questo era il mio problema
<ExPBoy> eh
<cecchini> ah ok ecco risolto il problema
<cristian_c> cecchini: srmpre meglio utilizzare il pc con il quale si è installato
<cecchini> capisco
<Ciccio> Io ho fatto questa procedura e mi esce l'errore
<cristian_c> se lo avvii da altro pc ti puònandare bene, come ti può andare male
<cecchini> capisco grazie ragazzi
<cristian_c> Ciccio: hai parlato di reinstallazione
<Ciccio> "sorry ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error"
<Ciccio> A me andrebbe bene tutto. In pratica ieri ho installato xubuntu e tutto bene. Ethernet andava bene, ma wireless no. Eseguendo dei comandi ,nella mia ignoranza credo di aver incasinato le cose, per questo voglio una reinstallazione
<cristian_c> Ciccio: per questo esistono la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki
<Ciccio> Ora non va ethernet e WiFi, anzi il WiFi legge i modem dei vicini, il mio di Alice ADSL no..
<cristian_c> Ciccio: prova con un ripristino
<Ciccio> Come?
<Ciccio> Ho tentato già da USB
<cristian_c> Ciccio: ti ho linkato prima la guoda
<Ciccio> E io ti ho scritto l'errore che mi esce..
<Ciccio> Ho provato già ti ho detto
<Ciccio> Non me lo fa fare questo ripristino ,altrimenti avrei risolto da me
<cristian_c> Ciccio: hai provato con il ripristino o con la reinstallazione?
<Ciccio> Entrambe cristian
<cristian_c> ok
<Ciccio> Provato anche a cancella il disco e installare
<Ciccio> Ma inutile
<cristian_c> Ciccio: fai un backup e installa xubuntu
<Ciccio> Come?
<cristian_c> il backup?
<Ciccio> Si
<cristian_c> Ciccio: avvia la live e copia i dati rilevanti su supporto esterno
<cecchini> ragazzi io vado buon proseguimento e grazie per l'aiuto
<Ciccio> Si ma per il discorso di installare come faccio
<Ciccio> Se l'errore esce sempre
<cristian_c> Ciccio: intanto fai il backup
<Ciccio> Credo che devo rifare la Pennetta
<Ciccio> Grazie lo stesso
<achab> ragazzi mentre cercavo di accedere a una webradio tramite radiotray mi è comparsa una finestra con una scritta riguardo un plugin mancante, dove posso caricare l'immagine per farla vedere???
<Carlin0> !image | achab
<ubot-it> achab: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<achab> https://imgur.com/JC7g8kL
<dedox> ciao
<dedox> ho un ibm con windows 7 che da qualche giorno all'accensione mi da alcuni errori e non mi riconosce la password del biose quindi rimango bloccato alla schermata della pasword! Ho deciso di mettere ubuntu perchè almeno non avrò questi problemi. come faccio a mettere ubuntu con il computer praticamente non funzionate?
<Mr_Pan> salve, ho collegatoil portaitle alla tv via HDMI, l'immagine è ok ma l'audio esce dalle casse del notebook anzichè dalla tv...in gestione pulseaudio tra le uscite ho solo "altoparlanti" e "cuffie" niente HDMI ... idee a riguardo  ?
<krabador> Mr_Pan: ati?
<krabador> Mr_Pan: ATI?
<MarcoRL> Ciao cerco un programma per scaricare video da Youtube con Lubuntu 15
<MarcoRL> Avete consigli? grazie.
<hiender69> ciao, dopo ultimo aggiornamento del sistema ho solo risoluzione 1024x768: come posso ripristinare la scelta tra le varie che prima erano disponibili? (Lubuntu 14.04)
<neofita76> buonasera, ho installato seguendo le istruzioni del forum la brother 7057, stampa ma quando cerco di fare una scansione  mi da un messaggio di errore
<neofita76> non è possibile aprire il dispositivo brother4.bus ect..
<neofita76> brother4:bus3;dev1:l'argomento non è valido
<neofita76> adesso riavvio il pc
<neofita76> Rieccomi
<neofita76> a ribuonasera
<neofita76> dopo l'installazione dei driver della brother 7057 la stampante funziona, lo scanner da il messaggio non è possibile aprire il dispositivo brother4:bus3;dev3:l'argomento non è valido. Ho ubuntu 15 Grazie
<melvin> Ho un problema con la scheda audio
<melvin> qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare?
<alessiob> buonasera, ho bisogno di aiuto
<alessiob> ho installato ubuntu su pc con windows
<alessiob> sembra andato tutto bene
<alessiob> ma
<alessiob> non mi fa scegliere sistema operativo quando accendo
<alessiob> ho reinstallato il grub secondo le istruzioni
<alessiob> su questa pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alessiob> ma ancora non funziona
<alessiob> non capisco perché parte windows automatica
<alessiob> *mente
<alessiob> potete aiutarmi?
<lasa81> ciao a tutti...ho appena installato la mia stampante nuova (epson wf 2660) su ubuntu 14.04...seguendo le istruzioni dal sito epson la stampante è stata riconosciuta..ho però un problema con lo scanner. su xsane funziona ..ma con image scan invece no..
<lasa81> quando lo apro mi dice che non è stato riconosciuto nessuno scanner...
<lasa81> anzi dice "impossibile inviare comandi allo scanner..controllare lo stato dello scanner"
<alessiob> solo per informazione: c'è qualcuno (a parte lasa81)?
<Carlin0> alessiob, hai disabilitato il fast boot di win ?
<alessiob> probabilmente no
<alessiob> come devo fare?
<Carlin0> lo devi cercare tra le opzioni di win , non chiedere a me che non usi win da anni
<Carlin0> uso*
<alessiob> capisco
<alessiob> sarebbe il boot automatico di windows?
<Carlin0> google è tuo amico
<Carlin0> no ...
<Carlin0> sarebbe che invece di fermare il SO lo mette solo in sospensione
<lasa81> cmq non capisco perchè xsane mi riconosca lo scanner e non imagescan
<Carlin0> lasa81, e simple scan ?
<alessiob> cioè devo disabilitare il sistema che mette in sospensione win invece che fermarlo? giusto?
<Carlin0> esatto alessiob si chiama 'fastboot'
<alessiob> ci provo
<Carlin0> googla vedrai che trovi
<alessiob> ma non è strano che anche reinstallando il grub non funzioni?
<lasa81> no Carlin0.. imagescan...credo sia un software dedicato epson
<lasa81> (pure simplescan lo riconosce...)
<Carlin0> no ... alessiob perchè win resta sempre in funzione quindi non si avvia riprende solo dalla sospensione
<alessiob> va bene, grazie
<Carlin0> lasa81, su 3 app 2 vanno e tu vuoi usare proprio quella che non va
<lasa81> eh Carlin0... credo sia proprio quella dedicata quella che mi riconosce l'ADF....
<lasa81> Ne xsane ne Simple scan lo riconoscono..
<Carlin0> deciditi → <lasa81> (pure simplescan lo riconosce...)
<lasa81> Carlin0: ho scritto che il problema è con IMAGESCAN,.. non con SIMPLESCAN
<lasa81> ho scritto male io..
<Carlin0> e xsane cosa ha che non va ?
<lasa81> non mi viene riconosciuto l'ADF
<Carlin0> non so che dirti , purtroppo il riconoscimento hardware con linux non è al 100%
<lasa81> infatti è per quello che faccio riferimento al software che rilascia epson Carlin0
<Mr_Pan> lasa81, in simple scan --> Acquisisco c'è un sottomenu' con scritto Tutte le pagine nel caricatore .. hai provato?
<lasa81> spe Mr_Pan..ora controllo..
<Carlin0> anche gimp acquisisce immagini ...
<hiender69> ciao, dopo ultimo aggiornamento di Lubuntu 14.04 ho solo disponibile risoluzione 1024x768
<hiender69> potete aiutarmi a riconfigurare/ripristinare le altre per favore?
<alessiob> sono tornato
<alessiob> purtroppo disabilitare bootfast non ha funzionato
<alessiob> all'avvio mi parte windows
<alessiob> non capisco...
<lasa81> Carlin0:  Mr_Pan l'ADF ha funzionato..sia con xane che con simplescan.... però a metà foglio si blocca la scansione e mi da errore con entrambi......
<Carlin0> alessiob, devi anche disabilitare il secure boot dal bios
<Carlin0> !uefi | alessiob
<ubot-it> alessiob: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<alessiob> ci provo
<lasa81> sul piano in vetro scansiona senza problemi sia in xsane che su simple scan... ma appena infilo il foglio nell'ADF me lo tira dentro a metà e mi danno errore entrambe le app
<alessiob> eccomi qua, purtroppo il secure boot non si può disabilitare sul mio pc...
<alessiob> temo di averla presa in quel posto
<alessiob> prossimamente chiederò come fare per disinstallare ubuntu  che occupa metà del mio spazio su disco
<alessiob> sperando che sia possibile
<NaVaJo> sera ,,
<GrEyOwL>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER GrEyOwL mgjbfcjogohy
<GrEyOwL>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER GrEyOwL mgjbfcjogohy
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-07
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dannato> buongiorno a tutti, fino a ieri usavo un altro browser non quello di default, ora volendo ritornare al nativo del sistema ho messo tale browser in applicazioni preferite, come mai i link non si aprono?
<dannato> fino*
<dannato> scusate non sono stato molto chiaro riguardo ai link , per link intendevo quelli della chat , prima pensavo che bisognasse usare i l browser di default,quindi copiavo ed incollavo, ma ora ho rimesso il browser di default e ricordo benissimo che appena installato i link di questa chat si aprivano grazie a quanti risponderanno
<glpiana> ola
<Mr_Pan> krabador, scusa ho visto tardi la risposte ... nvidia optimus e intel integrata
<matt1a> a chi posso chiedere per un piccolo problema ?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | matt1a
<ubot-it> matt1a: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<matt1a> scusate ! allora, ieri ho deciso di installare ubuntu 14.04 sul mio mac dove era gia presente un dual boot con mac e win, tutto apposto o quasi... poichè nell'accensione inziale (uso rEFIt) dovrebbe apparire windows, mela e linux . invece appare questo...allego https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NkLntZWPTH6BypMwGSxN
<matt1a> comunque cliccando su uno dei trè comunque parte ubuntu
<matt1a> mi riferisco a quei cubetti
<Carlin0> e il problema qual'è matt1a
<matt1a> eheh che vorrei ci fossero tre icone in totale: mela , winzozz e pinguino di linunx
<matt1a> haha
<Carlin0> matt1a, linux prevede anche l'avvio in recovery mode , e non so come veda la cosa mac ...
<matt1a> a ok perchè quelle tre icone con i cubi sono una grub64,shimx64 e mokmanagerx64
<matt1a> e vorrei capire meglio a cosa servono questi 3 ignoti
<Carlin0> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<Carlin0> matt1a, vedi se trovi qualcosa di utile in queste guide , io personalmente non ho mia usato un mac
<matt1a> ok
<akis24> !chat | mattia e avrai la risposta
<ubot-it> mattia e avrai la risposta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matt1a> ok
<paolobsa> come trasferire un immagine di sistema tramite ubuntu
<akis24> paolobsa: dicci qualcosa in piu' vuoi fare back-up o cosa ?
<paolobsa> ok scusate.
<niga> buongiorno a tutti, vorrei nascondere il mio pc dalla mia lan casalinga, noto che quando avvio la mia smart tv me lo vede semplicemente vorrei che con comparisse
<akis24> niga: staccalo dalla rete ..
<paolobsa> ho formattato un pc con windows 7. adesso tramite hard disk esterno dove c'è una copia di tutto bkup, vorrei copiarla utilizzando ubuntu. aiuto come faccio.
<niga> akis così non risolvo il mio problema
<niga> vorrei che non me lo vedesse anche quando sono connesso
<niga> sempre se è possibile
<akis24> paolobsa: dovresti usare lo stesso programma con cui hai copiato su hard-disk esterno
<akis24> niga: se lo scolleghi non viene visto .. se usi il wifi metti in off la connessione del tv
<akis24> !chat | paolobsa  niga
<ubot-it> paolobsa  niga: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<niga> speravo che ci fosse qualche comando in ubuntu che me lo nascondesse dalla rete
<akis24> niga: da network manager elimina la connessione relativa al tv
<paolobsa> ma se parto con il pc formattato con ubuntu è collego hard disk esterno, non posso effettuare la copia?
<akis24> paolobsa: copia dei file ecc si se hai creato un immagine di sistema no
<paolobsa> ok grazie tante
<akis24> prego
<alsilore> Ho provato ad inserire una domanda su Chiedi, ma quando do invio mi manda al form dove inserire nome utente e password e mi dice che sono già esistenti.
<glpiana> !chat | alsilore
<ubot-it> alsilore: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alsilore> grazie
<alsilore> salve, chiedo scusa ma non capisco. "chiedi" non è un servizio di Ubuntu? a chi mi devo rivolgere? grazie
<glpiana> !chat | alsilore
<ubot-it> alsilore: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jimbojambo> Ciao a tutti, ma che percaso posso chiedere qui un cloak? ogni volta che entro ed esco da un canale mi porto appresso tutto l'indirizzo di casa -.-
<Mr_Pan> !chat | jimbojambo
<ubot-it> jimbojambo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alsilore> Salve, chiedo scusa ma non riesco a capacitarmi. Quando entro in "chiedi" mi dice di completare la registrazione, mentre io sono gia iscritto e loggato su wiki
<jimbojambo> grazie :)
<lasa81> ciao a tutti.....possibile che, dopo xsane mi riconosca lo scanner nonostanzte abbia disinstallato tutti i driver della mia multifuzione epson dal ubuntu 14.04?
<lasa81> ops..ho scritto da schifo..
<lasa81> (senza il "dopo")
<lasa81> ho disinstallato apposta tutto per poter fare un'installazione pulita e mi ritrovo con lo scanner già riconosciuto nonostante nn abbia i driver per riconoscerlo... O___O
<lasa81> dove ho sbagliato?
<niconiconico> ragazzi ho avuto problemi nel rilevare la rete wifi del mio modem alice gate 2 plus, è un modem router, non penso sia problemi di hardware perchè cmq rilevo altri reti wifi dei miei vicini. Come potrei fare? ho provato tanti modi
<Carlin0> lasa81, in linux non tutti i device vengono gestiti da driver , molte volte li gestiscono moduli del kernel
<lasa81> capisco Carlin0.. io cmq non demordo...sto ancora cercando di capire perchè iscan non parte....:)
<lasa81> la cosa strana è proprio epson che consiglia di usare iscan
<lasa81> quanto tendo di aprirlo mi compare "impossibile inviare comandi allo scanner, controllare lo stato dello scanner"
<lasa81> da quello che ho capito (se non ho capito male) iscan usa la stessa libreria di xsane...ora mi chiedo..perchè xsane riesce a rilevarmi lo scanner e iscan invece mi fa dannare?
<Carlin0> niconiconico, dai al terminale questo comando sudo apt install pastebinit && sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<Carlin0> niconiconico, alla fine ti risulterà un link , postalo qui
<niconiconico> carlino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12020440/
<Carlin0> niconiconico, come si chiama la tua rete ?
<niconiconico> ssid?
<Carlin0> vede solo questa cmq → TPLINK DC
<niconiconico> si infatti
<niconiconico> e non il mio modem alice
<niconiconico> ma ho notato cmq che vede altri modem alice
<niconiconico> il mio ho, ho da configurare qualcosa rigurdo il modem?
<niconiconico> il mio no*
<Carlin0> niconiconico, ma siamo sicuri che funzioni e che il wifi non sia 'nascosto' ?
<niconiconico> il wifi non è nascosto, e mi connetto tranquillamente da tablet e smartphone.
<lasa81> raga...ma da terminale in che modo posso capire qual'è il motivo per il quale non mi si apre imagescan?
<Carlin0> niconiconico, non saprei .... aspetta qualcuno + esperto di me
<lasa81> anche perchè "impossibile inviare comandi allo scanner" non aiuta molto a capire il perchè è impossibile...
<niconiconico> grazie carlino, sono giorni che provo diversi metodi, ma tutto inutile
<Carlin0> niconiconico, l'unica cosa che proverei io forse è cambiare canale wifi dal router ...
<niconiconico> ho provato carlino, ma niente, nemmeno me lo cambia. Mi fa una ricerca e torna punto e da capo
<Carlin0> niconiconico, dal router non dal ppc
<niconiconico> si dal router ho provato
<niconiconico> da "wi-fi" ho fatto "cerca canale"
<PanicLondon> Buongiorno. Vorrei fare una USB-Bootable di Windows 10, e non so come fare in Linux.
<ExPBoy> lol
<asdrubalecanta> ipocrita
<PanicLondon> Ho letto che bisogna formattare la Pendrive in Ntfs e poi scaricare Rufus, ma non riesco a capire come installarlo. Potreste aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> niconiconico, nel mio router non faccio 'cerca' ma gli dico io su che canale trasmettere il wifi
<lasa81> gente...ho provato a cercare su google riguardo a imagescan e all'errore che mi da ma trovo solo forum che parlano di scanner collegati via usb..
<lasa81> potrebbe magari essere una questione di permessi di lettura/scrittura?
<niconiconico> carlino, dal mio modem alice no. Forse il tuo si che è tp-link
<Carlin0> no il mio è netgear , cmq non conosco il tuo niconiconico
<PanicLondon> nessuno che possa aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> PanicLondon, cerca nelle risorse ufficiali M$
<PanicLondon> ok! :)
<lasa81> ho anche provato a seguire questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson
<PanicLondon> grazie Carlin0
<lasa81> però quando dice di rilevare i dati dello scanner dice di dare il comando lsusb... il mio scanner però è collegato via wifi...
<lasa81> risoltooo!!!! era un problema di /etc/sane.d/conf.dll
<lasa81> ora l'adf funziona anche su xsane..bastava utilizzare epkowa invece di epson2
<rahia> aiutatem
<rahia> mi è apparsa all'avvio del pc una schermata e non socome uscire e avviare il computer
<rahia> mi viene scritto GNU GRUB version 2.02 beta2-9ubuntu1.3
<xubuntuLTS> salve a tutti ho appena formattato e reinstallato win , adesso vorrei mettere in doal boot xubuntu 14.04 ltd su una pen drive grazie
<xubuntuLTS> grazie lo stesso mi arrangio
<sahed> cosa vuol dire installazione da sorgente non autenticate ?
<tyrion-mx> hola, qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a creare un usb stick di ubuntu che non parta in UEFI mode?
<akis24> sahed: nome programma ? scaricato da dove ?
<tyrion-mx> stavo provando a installare lubuntu ma mi da un warning dicendo che se lo installo in UEFI mode e windows è installato in BIOS compatibility mode, dopo non riesco piu' a entrare in windows
<tyrion-mx> pero' non riesco a capire come cavolo installare anche ubuntu senza UEFI
<akis24> !installazione | tyrion-mx
<ubot-it> tyrion-mx: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> !uefi | tyrion-mx
<ubot-it> tyrion-mx: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tyrion-mx> akis24, a me serve fare il *contrario*
<tyrion-mx> non installare su uefi :D ma installare senza usarlo
<Carlin0> !uefi | tyrion-mx
<ubot-it> tyrion-mx: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tyrion-mx> rifacciamolo ancora?
<akis24> tyrion-mx: che si avvii in modalita' uefi  o normale dipende dalle impostazioni del bios  ..se ti degnassi di leggere magari sarebbe meglio
<sahed> akis24: é molto che non uso il pc ,dopo che l ho riacceso di nuovo mi dava aggiornamenti da installare , e  tutte le volte che ho provato ad eseguire questi ultimi , per giunta senza successo , mi da il messaggio che ho scritto sopra
<Carlin0> sahed, che ubuntu ?
<tyrion-mx> akis24, ho letto, ma nel bios non posso cambiare nessuna impostazione per non farlo partire in modalità uefi
<tyrion-mx> nella doc dice che dovrebbe esserci uno switch, ma non c'è nel mio caso
<akis24> tyrion-mx: dipende dal pc su alcuni per esempio bisogna entrare nel bios da window 8 ma dipende dal modello e dal costruttore
<tyrion-mx> io ho win7
<sahed> Carlin0, 13.04
<Carlin0> sahed, è fuori supporto ...
<akis24> tyrion-mx: win7 magari installato con bios uefi suppongo
<sahed> Carlin0, come posso fare up grade allora ?
<Carlin0> sahed, reinstalla una versione più recente
<Carlin0> sahed, la 14.04 o la 15.04
<krabador> 15.04
<sahed> Carlin0, é possibile fare upgrade con il termiale ?
<Carlin0> sahed, devi reinstallare
<tyrion-mx> akis24, no, non ho mai usato uefi su sto pc. Non c'è una partition table gpt. Pero' evidentemente per qualche motivo lo supporta, e quindi fa partire l'installer di ubuntu in modalità uefi
<tyrion-mx> questo è quello che penso almeno
<akis24> tyrion-mx: posta una schermata del disco con gparted  cosi vediamo meglio
<sahed> Carlin0, mi stai dicendo che devo formattare ?
<tyrion-mx> akis24, questo è il warning che mi da: http://postimg.org/image/cl1p92ln7/
<Carlin0> !installazione | sahed
<ubot-it> sahed: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tyrion-mx> akis24, ecco gparted http://postimg.org/image/w71ns24h7/
<tyrion-mx> le partizioni con label GUIX e boot non servono a niente
<sahed> Carlin0, grazie !
<akis24> tyrion-mx: che hai messo dentro la partizione estesa ???
<tyrion-mx> c'è la mia home criptata, la root e la swap criptata
<tyrion-mx> e poi quelle altre due partizioni le ho fatte per prova
<akis24> tyrion-mx: con le partizioni criptate è un problema mi dicono dalla regia  non vengono gestite io rifarei una installazione pulita
<tyrion-mx> ok, quella partizione criptata non posso eliminarla, ma mi va bene anche non usarla dal nuovo sistema
<krabador> tyrion-mx: reinstalla pulito non criptato. maneggiare partizioni criptate è complesso e non garantito
<tyrion-mx> soltanto che rimane il fatto che mi da quel warning
<tyrion-mx> akis24, ci provo un'altra volta a installarlo che adesso sono nervoso senno' spacco tutto
<tyrion-mx> grazie dell'aiuto comunque
<akis24> di nulla
<vixxo> buondì, su ubuntu a differenza di gnome tra gli account online non c'è owncloud ?
<fractal_> salve, sono una neofita di linux. sto avendo problemi ad installare la mia stampante, ho scaricato i driver dal sito della epson, ma quando seleziono il file ppd poi andando avanti mi dice errore del cups. qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta?
<krabador> fractal_, indica la stampante, la versione di ubuntu utilizzata
<asd_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fractal_> la stampante è un' epson xp-205 e la versione di ubuntu 12.04 lts 32bit
<krabador> fractal_, scarica questo https://download3.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/03/00/03/89/04/1e6d9b3bff80ec60617b0d03e12eb8832730b193/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.5.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb  e questo  https://download3.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/03/00/03/89/05/4ff7e9c3fcee8ae7490c022ea2c246b69204b4a5/epson-printer-utility_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<krabador> una volta scaricati, apri il terminale, va nella cartella di scaricamento
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.5.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb epson-printer-utility_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<krabador> vado
<fractal_> grazie mille krabador :)
<cecchini> buona sera
<Guest66266> buonasera potrei avere i link per scaricare xubuntu 14.04 lts 32 bit e creare una pen drive bootable con esso?
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-08
<alsilore> Salve, ho installato i driver dal sito epson per la stampante xp205, ma non risultano sul software center tabtomeno cercando sul computer
<alsilore> Descrivo meglio il mio problema: quando stampo la stampa viene spostata in basso a destra con i margini solo a sinistra e in alto.
<stefano900> vorrei installare ubuntu su hd esterno da winzoz è possibile?
<stefano900> senza dover passare per l avvio da bios
<stefano900> ciao
<ExPBoy> stefano90, si chiama windows
<ExPBoy> stefano90,  cosa intendi senza passare per il bios?
<ExPBoy> senza bios la macchina non va
<stefano900> da windows installarlo su hd esterno
<ExPBoy> stefano90, si ma non hai risposto
<stefano900> senza dover riavviare e dover fare il bootloader
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> non è possibbile
<stefano900> peccato .....e quindi come devo fare? scarico la iso di ubuntu la metto dentro l hd esterno e  la avvio dal bios?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> stefano900, dipende anche se hai uefi o no
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<stefano900> e come faccio a saperlo?
<Carlin0> quanti anni ha il pc stefano900 ?
<stefano900> 1 forse poco meno
<Carlin0> hai uefi
<stefano900> otebook hp pavillion 15
<stefano900> e quindi?
<Carlin0> quindi leggi le guide
<stefano900> pardon.....tutte? ma sono uno stramaro?
<Carlin0> quelle che ti abbiamo linkato sopra stefano900
<stefano900> ok grazie
<ExPBoy> io qua sto
<akis24> urca pussa via
<ExPBoy> hihi
<ExPBoy> ti ho visto l'ip
<ExPBoy> ora sono cazzi tuoi :P
<akis24> si si i lserver è laggato lol
<akis24> passa in chat eh ..
<ProfOak> Sto cercando di aggiornare da Ubuntu 15.04 a Xubuntu 15.04, ma l'opzione è disabilitata nell'installer. Perché?
<cristian_c> ProfOak: non si tratta di aggiornamento
<cristian_c> da 15.04 a 15.04
<ProfOak> Nell'installazione si chiama così
<ProfOak> e su un altro PC c'ero riuscito
<cristian_c> ProfOak: tecnicamente non si parla di aggiornamento
<cristian_c> ProfOak: quello che cambia è solo l'ambiente desktop
<cristian_c> è una cosa che puoi fare tranquillamente dal sistema in uso
<ProfOak> Non cambia solo il desktop
<ProfOak> altrimenti non avrei perso molte applicazioni la prima volta
<ProfOak> ...
<cristian_c> ProfOak: per desktop non si intende solo la scrivania
<cristian_c> ma anche tutte le applicazioni di default appartenenti a quel DE
<cristian_c> non è solo un window manage4
<ProfOak> Sì beh, ne ho comunque bisogno. Si può fare o no?
<cristian_c> ProfOak: semplicemente, elimina ubuntu-desktop e installa xubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> in questo modo dovresti avere una xubuntu completa
<ProfOak> Mi serve farlo da USB
<ProfOak> non voglio solo il desktop perché è "belu f1go xdxd"
<cristian_c> ProfOak: spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> qual è il problema?
<ProfOak> Avvio l'installer, vado avanti, mi si presenta la scelta di aggiornare/reinstallare/affiancare
<ProfOak> io voglio aggiornare
<ProfOak> ma l'opzione è disabilitata
<cristian_c> ProfOak: parliamoci chiaro, tu vuoi aggiornare da 14.04.2 a 14.04.3?
<ProfOak> Voglio "aggiornare" da 15.04 a 15.04 per correggere un malfunzionamento
<cristian_c> ProfOak: ti ho detto come fare
<cristian_c> gli aggiornamenti sulla 15.04 si fanno tramite i normali aggiornamenti software
<akis24> ProfOak: allora vuoi ripristinare il sistema .. non avanzare la 15.04 al momento è l'ultima release e non ci sono avanzamenti di versione
<ProfOak> ...
<ProfOak> bah
<cristian_c> lol
<ProfOak> ho come l'impressione che non ci siamo capiti
<akis24> ProfOak: infatti non riesci a spiegarti .. oppure non hai capito tu
<cristian_c> ProfOak: puoi girarci intorno, ma se non spieghi qual è esattamente il problema, puoi rimanere dove stai
<ProfOak> gne
<ProfOak> allora
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cecchini> buon giorno
<ProfOak> un giorno non mi funzionava il sistema
<ProfOak> creo una live usb di Xubuntu
<ProfOak> "aggiorno"
<ProfOak> funziona tutto.
<ProfOak> ora
<ProfOak> stessa situazione
<cristian_c> !enter | ProfOak
<ubot-it> ProfOak: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ProfOak> creo una liveusb
<ProfOak> provo ad "aggiornare" ma l'opzione è disabilitata. Perché prima funzionava e ora no?
<ExPBoy> ProfOak, è quell' "aggiorno" che non si capisce
<ExPBoy> se è la stessa distro stessa versione che aggiorni?
<ExPBoy> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ExPBoy> .
<akis24> ProfOak: perche' prima avevi una versione inferiore e usando la  usb live  con versione superiore hai avanzato di versione ... ora niente avanzamenti se sei alla 15.04 al massimo il ripristino di sistema
<ProfOak> no
<cristian_c> akis24: ahh, ora è chiaro
<cristian_c> ma figurati se lo diceva....
<ExPBoy> come no
<ProfOak> prima avevo Ubuntu 15.04, ho aggiornato a Xubuntu 15.04
<ProfOak> da USB
<ExPBoy> :(
<ExPBoy> ok tempo perso
<akis24> ancoraaa aridaglie bon vabbe'
<ExPBoy> lol
<ProfOak> se una cosa funziona una volta, perché non quella dopo? voglio ripristinare, seguo la procedura descritta, non funziona
<ProfOak> non posso selezionare "Aggiorna Ubuntu XX.XX a Ubuntu XX.XX"
<cristian_c> ProfOak: fai una cosa
<cristian_c> ProfOak: riprina il sistema e poi installa xubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> e hai risolto.
<ProfOak> finché l'opzione "Aggiorna Ubuntu XX.XX a Ubuntu XX.XX" rimane incliccabile, non ci posso fare nulla
<cristian_c> !ripristino | ProfOak
<ubot-it> ProfOak: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> *ripristina
<ProfOak> eh
<cristian_c> la soluzione è abbastanza semplice, tra l'altro
<ProfOak> ci ho già provato a ripristinare così, non posso cliccare "Aggiorna Ubuntu XX.XX a Ubuntu XX.XX"
<cristian_c> ProfOak: allora non hai letto la guida
<cristian_c> che non dice di fare questo
<cristian_c> ProfOak: ecco,nvece hai ragione
<cristian_c> ProfOak: non'ho letta io
<cristian_c> ProfOak: in pratica, hanno cambiato la guida, e ora è come dici tu
<cristian_c> ora si spiega la differenza, precedentemente c'era un'opzione 'ripristina' e una 'reinstalla'. Non si usava 'aggiorna' come ora
<cristian_c> ProfOak: sicuro nel menù non siano presenti altre opzioni?
<sahed> vorrei installare ubuntu  usando la penna usb sul mio pc desktop , non riesco a fare partire il boot sulla penna usb , qualche suggerimento ?
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<pendrive> salve atutti scusate ho appena scaricato la iso di xubuntu 14.04 LTS non riesco a trovare il software applicativo per mettere tale .ISO suklla pen drive e renderla bootable
<pendrive> sulla*
<ExPBoy> pendrive, da windows?
<jimbojambo> pendrive: devi scaricare la versione Live della distro per renderla bootabile da usb, se usi Unetbootin fa tutto lui. Altrimenti qualcun altro ne sa più di me
<pendrive> e da ieri che pongo la domanda ma  se uso un altro software rischio di sbagliare ad installare, mi era stato detto si chiedere qui prima di usare programmi
<ExPBoy> pendrive, ripeto per l'ultima volta: da windows?
<pendrive> rambo mi ricordo che si chiamava usb installer?
<pendrive> ExPBoy:di da win xp
<pendrive> si*
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<pendrive> grazie
<ExPBoy> di niente
<pendrive> allora la prossima volta mi collego da xubuntu se dovessi avere un dubbioche non so risolvere grazie
<bock> Buongiorno a tutti, come posso aggiornare le librerie perl? Sto scrivendo un sito web e avrei bisogno di includere nei miei file il modulo HTML::Template..
<bock> solo che il mio interprete mi dice che il modulo HTML::Template non è presente..
<cristian_c> bock: cosa intendi con 'aggiornare'?
<bock> cristian_c, quando eseguo il mio script in locale mi dice che dovrei installare HTML::Template module...
<cristian_c> bock: e cosa c'entra questo con il supporto ufficiale a ubuntu?
<bock> cristian_c, chiedevo solo dove posso trovare una guida su come installare i moduli perl che mi servono...
<bock> cristian_c, dato che era preinstallato pensavo di poter chiedere qui...
<bock> provo a chiedere nel chan di perl..
<cristian_c> bock: cosa preinstallo?
<cristian_c> preinstallato
<cristian_c> bock: hai cercato nwi repository di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !info perl-html
<ubot-it> Package perl-html does not exist in vivid
<bock> cristian_c, no non ho guardato nei repository...
<cristian_c> bock: fallo
<bock> cristian_c, ho cercato con google ma non ho ancora trovato una soluzione
<bock> cristian_c, come faccio a cercare nei repository?
<bock> cristian_c, non sono praticissimo di ubuntu..
<cristian_c> bock: scusa, se devi installare pacchetti di sistema, fai una ricerca in synaptic
<cristian_c> !synaptic | bock
<ubot-it> bock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<cristian_c> bock: non hai detto neanche  quale ubuntu
<bock> cristian_c, adesso ci guardo... ubuntu l'ultima versione
<riguz> ciao a tutti, ho un hp 630 sul quale ho appena installato ubunto 14.04. Funzia tutto tranne la wifi. Come posso fare?
<krabador> riguz, apri il terminale
<krabador> digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit , invio
<krabador> successivamente sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo produrrà un link, che incolli qui
<riguz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12030423/
<krabador> riguz, rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> se hai un tasto per l'attivazione della wireless, controlla.
<riguz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12030437/
<krabador> riguz, hai un tasto per il wireless?
<riguz> il tasto per attivare la wifi sulla tastiera c'è ma schiacciando resta rosso (su windows quando è collegata diventa blu)
<riguz> se vado in impostazioni di sistema, rete, l'interruttore tra on/off della wifi resta sempre su off e non c'è modo di metterlo su on
<riguz> cosa faccio? butto il computer dalla finestra?
<krabador> riguz, allora, molto semplicemente, se hai ancora win, entra in win, sblocca, e riavvia
<krabador> se non hai piu' win , va fatto un reset del bios
<riguz> win ce l'ho in una partizione del disco fisso, ma  quando mi collego da win la lucetta è blu...
<riguz> provo lo stesso?
<krabador> avvia win, sblocca la wireless, usala un attimo, e riavvia, lasciandola stare sbloccata
<krabador> vedi poi ubuntu cosa fa.
<riguz> per sblocca la wireless intendi di metterla sulla luce blu, cioè che va, giusto?
<mauro> ciao qualcuno mi può dire se è possibile installare whatsapp su ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32bit grazie
<krabador> mauro, puoi usare il webclient
<krabador> mauro, https://web.whatsapp.com/
<mauro> cosè il webclient ? , nella pagina indicata https://web.whatsapp.com/ non cè x ubuntu
<krabador> mauro, se leggi in alto a destra
<krabador> e fai quanto indicato molto chiaramente , lui apre li un'istanza whatsapp
<krabador> e lo puoi usare da li
<mauro> ma bisogna avere whatsapp sullo smartphone
<krabador> si, deve essere abbinato assolutamente ad un numero telefonico
<krabador> !chat | mauro
<ubot-it> mauro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<piton> un saluto a tutti; in questa calda estate sembra che abbia un pò di tempo per un vecchio desiderio: installare e provare linux; ma i problemi sorgono ancora prima di incominciare: dalla pagina del download ottengo la seguente risposta: "Not Found
<piton> The requested URL /14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso was not found on this server." Chi mi può aiutare? Grazie...
<piton> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at old-releases.ubuntu.com Port 80"
<piton> The requested URL /14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso was not found on this server.
<piton> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at old-releases.ubuntu.com Port 80
<Ramn> ciao a tutti Raga! pongo il mio problema onde evitare un t3 visto che è relativo. praticamente dal sito di ubuntu (questo) provo a scaricare xubuntu 15.4 ma mi avvia il download di xubuntu 14.04! r avreste mica consigli da darmi su come scaricare xubuntu 2015
<Ramn> Ribadisco se scarico xubuntu 15 04 mi avvia in auto il download di xub 14 04, qualcuno sa dirmi magari come fare o dirmi da dv scaricarlo
<Carlin0> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Carlin0> hai ragione Ramn un attimo che te lo cerco
<Ramn> ok
<Ramn> cmq @ubot-it nada! scarica xub 14.04.2
<Ramn> -_-
<Carlin0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/vivid/release/
<Ramn> Carlin0 ti adoro!
<Ramn> :)
<Ramn> grazie mille!
<Carlin0> eh hanno sbagliato il link ...
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Ramn> solo una cosa, da dove hai preso il link della iso?
<Ramn> :)
<Carlin0> ho dovuto cercarlo ... io conosco i meandri :o)
<Carlin0> li c'è la 32 e la 64
<Ramn> capisco.. ma l'hai trovato su questo sito o su google
<Ramn> ^^
<Carlin0> no sono partito da cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Ramn> ah ok!
<Ramn> cmq grazie!!
<Ramn> :))
<Carlin0> da li trovi tutto , anche le vecchie versioni
<Ramn> lo so
<Ramn> Carlin auguro una b serata! del tuo aiuto sono grato!
<Ramn> ciaoo
<Coso> Ragazzi ho un problema che devo risolve urgentemente. Quando cerco di spedire un modulo mi chiede di fare un collegamento con una pagina internet e ovviamente devo accettare ma la pagina non carica e mi compare la scritta 403 forbidden. Sapete come fare? Sto cercando anche su google ma non riesco a risolvere
<Carlin0> !chat | Coso
<ubot-it> Coso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-09
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato e settato un buon sistema windows. come posso fare a fare un backup da linux del disco di windows per eventualmente ricoverarlo? esiste un programma one-click o user friendly interface?
<cristian_c> lusuhard: perché non utilizzi direttamente gli strumenti messi direttamente a disposizione da windows stesso?
<ExPBoy> troppo facile :P
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> lusuhard, clonezilla
<lusuhard> cristian_c devo lasciare il pc a dei trogloditi dall'altra parte del mondo, a loro serve solo un winXp funzionante e volevo montare un sistema parallelo linux di recovery con applicazioni one-click come l'antivirus e un backup
<Carlin0> ma non è tanto user flliendly
<cristian_c> lusuhard: la risposta è sempre la stessa
<lusuhard> cristian_c ok grazie
<thaiwan> salve raga
<thaiwan> volevo chiedere una cosa riguardo all abilitazione di un secondo schermo d'appoggio
<thaiwan> io ho un portatile e vorrei usare la mia tv come doppio schermo
<thaiwan> *secondo schermo
<thaiwan> ho visto un po sulle wiki che ci sono varie guide e vari programmi che permettono di far ciò
<thaiwan> però tutti chiedono la modifica del file xorg.conf
<thaiwan> che però io non ho
<cristian__c> thaiwan: molto semplicemente, apri le impostazioni monitor su ubuntu
<thaiwan> ho ubuntu 14.04
<thaiwan> e ho letto che dalla 9.10 non esiste piu tale file di configurazione
<thaiwan> cristian__c si?
<cristian__c> ^
<slaxy> buongiorno
<slaxy> ho disinstallato openjdk e installato jdk della oracle ma ora avvio eclipse e mi da errore chi mi sa aiutare?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | slaxy
<cristian_c> slaxy: come hai installato java sdk?
<slaxy> java -version mi da questo risultato se vi puo essere di aiuto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12039766/
<slaxy> usato la guida che era presente nella documentazione oracle... scaricato i tar.gz e spostati in etc dove da riga di comando li ho scompattati e installati
<cristian_c> slaxy: c'è una guida pure sul wiki
<cristian_c> slaxy: vedi se corrispondono i passaggi
<slaxy> ora la cerco un attimo
<slaxy> si estto ho fatto entrambe le procedure... quella diciamo automatica tramite ppa e quella manuale dell'archivo tar.gz
<cristian_c> slaxy: sì s', ma i passaggi corrispondon0 tutti?
<slaxy> sisi tutti tutti
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> slaxy: che errore ti da eclipse?
<slaxy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12039820/
<cristian_c> slaxy: onestamente non vedo messaggi di errore
<cristian_c> slaxy: puoi postare l'output integrale?
<slaxy> è intero
<cristian_c> ma crasha appena lanci eclipse?
<slaxy> sisi
<cristian_c> slaxy: ma prima di tentare con il tar.gz hai rimosso la versione installata con ppa?
<slaxy> no :S perche non mi andava nemmeno con la ppa
<cristian_c> slaxy: hai fatto un mischione , insomma
<slaxy> cancello tutto e faccio solo la manuale?
<cristian_c> slaxy: 'non mi andava'
<cristian_c> stesso output?
<slaxy> esatto
<cristian_c> slaxy: tu hai postato l'output di terminale?
<slaxy> no output grafico...ora ti posto quello che mi scrive sul terminale
<cristian_c> ok
<slaxy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12039882/
<slaxy> però se non ci fosse java quando do il java -version non dovrebbe dare problemi? :S
<cristian_c> slaxy: dpkg -l | grep java
<slaxy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12039903/
<cristian_c> slaxy: che ci fai con java9?
<cristian_c> O.o
<slaxy> è l'ultima versione che mi dava e ho messo quella
<cristian_c> slaxy: sulla guida si parla di java 8
<cristian_c> slaxy: la 9 mi pare non sia stabile
<cristian_c> è troppo giovane
<slaxy> ora per ripulire tutto cosa dovrei fare? :(
<cristian_c> slaxy: a questo punto, non so cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> prova un ripristino
<Carlin0> il casino + grosso è togliere quello da tar.gz
<cristian_c> slaxy: ho visto anche diverse versioni dello stesso pacchetto, quindi mi si rizzano i capelli a guardare i repo
<cristian_c> Carlin0: mi pare che nella guida è spiegato anche come rimuovere il tar.gz
<slaxy> non lo dire a me...che quando scrivevo in c non avevo problemi ahahah
<cristian_c> ma ho paura che lui abbia fatto altro
<slaxy> vabbè ora per non perdere molto tempo visto che non so manco io cosa ho fatto porto il sistema allo stato iniziale...ma prima di mettere java devo disinstallare openjdk?
<cristian_c> slaxy: i due non sono molto compatibili
<cristian_c> fai un ripristino di sistema, che hai fatto un bel minestrone
<slaxy> poi se vengo in chat mi segui te? cosi non faccio altri macelli
<cristian_c> slaxy: ma nella guida mi pare sia scritto, openjdk non serve se usi java oracle
<cristian_c> e viceversa
<cristian_c> slaxy: ci sono le guide wiki sul sito di ubuntu
<slaxy> si ma lo tengo installato di base
<cristian_c> son fatte apposta per non fare danni
<cristian_c> slaxy: ma openjdk non è installato di base
<slaxy> a me esce openjdk e openjre di base
<cristian_c> slaxy: l'avrai installato tu
<slaxy> con default-jdk e default-jre
<cristian_c> ma credo che neanche jre sia di default
<slaxy> vabbè ora faccio il ripristino e mi tolgo il dubbio...sei stato gentilissimo comunque..grazie mille
<slaxy> buon proseguimento di giornata a tutti e buona domenica :) ci rivediamo stasera credo :D
<stefy90> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di installare i driver per una stampante epson. ho trovato i driver sul sito epson, però non so quali devo scaricare. inoltre mi segnalano che prima dei driver devo installare un pacchetto LSB.
<cristian_c> stefy90: prima di scaricare, cos'hai fatto?
<stefy90> niente, non ho scaricato niente perchè ci sono 6 possibili download tutti con estensioni diverse.
<cristian_c> stefy90: prima prova a vedere se viene riconosciuta out-of-the-box
<stefy90> si il sistema la riconosce..
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> stefy90: nella finestra stampanti?
<stefy90> si esattto.
<cristian_c> e riesci a stampare?
<stefy90> ho provato a fare una stampa di prova, però rimane in elaborazione e non fa più niente.
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> stefy90: che stampante è?
<stefy90> epson stylus dx7400
<cristian_c> stefy90: l'ho avuta
<cristian_c> e andava
<cristian_c> senza scaricare file
<stefy90> anzi scusami, il sistema la riconosce come epson stylus dx7400. però sulla stampante ce scritto che è una dx7450.
<cristian_c> stefy90: cambia poco
<cristian_c> una bx305f utilizza gli stessi driver di una bx300f
<stefy90> ok capisco, allora devo controllare se ce inchiostro perchè ho visto che ce la spia accesa.
<cristian_c> credo che tra 7450 e una 7400 le differenze non stiano nella scheda interna
<cristian_c> ma piuttosto in connettività, estetica, ecc....
<cristian_c> stefy90: c'è un programma di nome ink
<stefy90> di cosa si tratta?
<cristian_c> non so se la nuova versione è già nei repo della 15.04
<cristian_c> stefy90: rileva il livello degli inchiostri
<cristian_c> !info ink
<stefy90> dove si trova questo programma?
<cristian_c> stefy90: purtroppo sulla 15.04 c'è ancora la versione vecchia
<cristian_c> nei repository di ubuntu intendo
<cristian_c> su quella vecchia versione, ha smesso di funzionare con le epson e le canon
<cristian_c> non so canon, ma su epson non funzionava più
<cristian_c> stefy90: o scarichi le nuove versioni di libinklevel e ink dal sito ufficiali (che ho provato e funzionano)
<cristian_c> stefy90: oppure molto meglio, e te lo consiglio, di controllare gli inchiostri su windows
<stefy90> ok va bene. grazie dei consigli!!
<lozio> buonasera
<lozio> vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio toshiba con boot uefi
<lozio> potete aiutarmi? grazie
<cristian_c> lozio non chiedere di chiedere, fai la tua domanda specifica
<cristian_c> consulta il wiki e la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu
<lozio> cristian_c vorrei installare ubuntu in dual boot con windows. durante la procedura di installazione, non mi appare la voce "installa ubuntu accanto a windows 8"
<cristian_c> lozio: quindi in live va?
<lozio> ho già seguito la giuda sulla documentazione
<lozio> si va
<lozio> ho provato a installare soltanto ubuntu, ma al riavvio non parte nulla
<cristian_c> lozio: se non appare 'installa accanto', cos'hai scelto?
<lozio> cristian_c ho provato a ridurre la partizione di windows e ho scelto altro
<lozio> al riavvio parte windows
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lozio: da dove l'hai ridotta?
<lozio> come se nulla fosse stato
<lozio> l ho ridotta da windows
<cristian_c> lozio: puoi avviare la live postando una schermata di gparted?
<lozio> si ma ora ho reinstallato windows
<lozio> non ci sono più le partizioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lozio: reinstallato? O.o
<cristian_c> ma non avevi installato in dual boot?
<lozio> si :(
<lozio> xò posso ripetere l operazione
<cristian_c> allora non l'hai reinstallato
<cristian_c> visto che non l'hai eliminato installando ubuntu
<lozio> no no
<lozio> ora ho solo windows e le sue partizioni
<lozio> ho rimesso windows da capo
<cristian_c> lozio: come mai?
<cristian_c> intendo la reinstallazione di windows
<lozio> xk ho fatto la recovery da una chiavetta creata con un software di toshiba
<lozio> ho cambiato hd
<cristian_c> ...
<lozio> avevo messo windows da cd
<lozio> xò poi mi scocciavo a trovare i driver
<lozio> nel frattempo avevo provato a installare ubuntu senza riuscirci
<cristian_c> lozio: vieni al punto, hai reinstallato windows? E cosa c'entra questo con ubuntu?
<lozio> poi ho ritrovato la chiavetta con windows e i driver e ho rifatto tutto
<lozio> nulla
<cristian_c> ok
<lozio> ora sul miio hd c è solo windows
<lozio> ma dalla prova precedente so che non mi parte ubuntu se lo installo in quel modo
<ioe> salve
<cristian_c> lozio: avvia una live e mostra gparted
<lozio> ok
<lozio> a tra poco
<ioe> vorrei provare il sistema
<ioe> pare bisogna scaricarlo su una chiavetta
<cristian_c> ioe, se stai usando windows, scarica universal usb installer
<ioe> che cosa e
<ioe> dove si scarica
<gigirock> !usb | ioe
<cristian_c> si occupa lui di trasferire  l'iso di ubuntu su usb, basta che scarichi il file .iso di ubuntu e lo selezioni da universal usb installer
<cristian_c> gigirock: il bot non c'è da ieri
<gigirock> ah e dove e' andato ?
<cristian_c> gigirock: potrà andare in vacanza pure lui? O no?
<gigirock> ma dalla 14.10 posso zompare alla 1504 ?
<Davide> Salve a tutti. Da poco ho installato ubntu 15.04 su windows7. Tutto funzionava fino a quando facendo l'aggiornamento al riavvio lo schermo rimane nero, solo con il recovery il linux viene avviato ma le finestre si aprono e si chiudono molto lentamente. Cosa bisogna fare? Grazie
<Davide> Cosa bisogna fare per evitare che durante il riavvio lo schermo rimane nero ed evitare di fare sempre il recovery? Grazie
<gigirock> Davide, che sk grafica hai ?
<gigirock> Davide, ma win7 continua a funzionare ?
<Davide> si
<gigirock> Davide e' un problema di sk grafica sembra, che tipo di sk grafica hai ?
<Davide> adesso sono sul GRUB ho selezionato 3.19.0-25-generic e non parte, la stessa cosa vale con upstart. Provocon il recovery mode
<gigirock> Davide al generic premi e e sulla riga scrivi  nomodeset e invio
<Davide> adesso dopo aver avviato il recovery mode mi è spuntata la schermata: Menù ripristino (stato filesystem: solo lettura). Cosa scelgo:
<gigirock> aspe
<Davide> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary
<Davide> con resume (Ripristina l'avvio normale) linux si avvia senza problemi. Ma poi al successivo riavvio riappare la schermata nera e bisogna partire sempre con il recovery
<gigirock> Davide linux si avvia senza problemi vuol dire che la velocita' e' normale ?
<Davide> quando l'avvio con resume, parte tranquillamente ma poi le finestre si aprono e si chiudono lentamente come a scatti
<Davide> questo è da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento
<Davide> al 3.19.0-25-generic
<gigirock> ok dovresti arrivare a quel punto e proviamo ad eseguire qualche comando , di sicuro ci sono problemi con driver grafici
<Davide> ok, allora faccio resume e avvio linux
<gigirock> vai
<Davide> la funzione di linux è molto lenta
<Davide> ho aperto il terminale
<gigirock> Davide, quindi hai loggato in linux e hai aperto il terminale  ?
<Davide> si, linux e stato avviato con resume senza problemi, va molto lento e adesso ho aperto il terminale
<gigirock> ok dal terminale "lspci | grep nvidia"
<gigirock> dovremmo capire che scheda grafica hai
<Davide> ok, un attimo così entro nella chat con il pc di linux
<Davide> esco ed entro nella chat
<Davide> eccomi, potresti per favore ripetermi il comando per la scheda video?
<gigirock> Davide un attimo ma sei in ubuntu unity ?
<Davide> cosa è ubuntu unity? Cosa cambia?
<gigirock> Davide ci sono dei menu gia' pronti per il problema che dobbiamo risolvere
<gigirock> Davide in alto a dx c'e' un simbolo quadrato premi su quello poi "informazioni sul computer"
<Davide> ma tu potresti aiutarmi?
<gigirock> eh se capisco il problema si
<Davide> ok almeno possiamo provare?
<gigirock> ok dal terminale "lspci | grep nvidia"
<Davide> non spunta niente
<gigirock> ok allora fai "lspci"
<gigirock> e controlla alla voce scheda video che cosa appare
<Davide> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 7310]
<gigirock> ok ottimo bravo
<Davide> io faccio solo quello che mi dici ;-)
<gigirock> allora adesso premi sul bottone che trovi in alto a sinistra
<Davide> non capisco quale è questo pulsante
<gigirock> Davide ma tu hai una barra a sinistra con le varie iconette ?
<Davide> si, con le applicazioni
<gigirock> ah ok allora trova il programma aggiornamenti software
<Davide> parli di ubuntu softaware center
<gigirock> ah forse anche da li aspe
<Davide> oppure da impostazione di sistema
<Davide> ma non mi fa vedere nessun aggiornamento da fare
<gigirock> si anche in ubuntu software center dovresti avere il menu "sorgenti software"
<gigirock> la linguetta piu' a destra e' driver aggiuntivi....
<gigirock> ti dovrebbe proporre il driver per la tua sk video
<Davide> dove trovo driver aggiuntivi?
<gigirock> sono la linguetta piu' a destra di quel programma ....
<gigirock> Davide, torna al terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<gigirock> cosi se ci sono driver sbagliati li togliamo e torniamo agli originali linux
<Davide> mi dice che bisogna essre in root
<gigirock> sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<gigirock> sudo ti fa andare come root
<Davide> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Davide> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Davide> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Davide> Il pacchetto "fglrx" non è installato e quindi non è stato rimosso
<Davide> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 7 non aggiornati.
<gigirock> ok allora installiamo sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Davide> ok, sta installando
<Davide> mncano 4min
<gigirock> ok dopodiche' sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get upgrade.... poi "reboot" e incrociamo le dita.....
<Davide> speriamo bene, comunque vada grazie lo stesso
<Davide> ti faccio sapere dopo il riavvio
<gigirock> vai ..che la Forza sia con te
<Davide> forse è meglio che scappi ;-)
<Davide> se no ti vengo a cercare o ti verrò a trovare nei tuoi incubi :-D
<Davide> ok, fatto. Adesso faccio il reboot
<Davide> a dopo
<Davide> eccomi, grazie al tuo aiuto linux è stato avviato senza problemi anche se ancora non è molto veloce, ma sicuramente molto meglio di prima
<Davide> grazie gigirock
<gigirock> Davide i driver video adesso sono quelli giusti ma quanta ram hai ?
<Davide> possiamo fare altri controlli o va bene così?
<Davide> mi pare 4Gb
<Davide> linux mi segna 3,5Gb
<CALOGERO> BUONASERA A TUTTI
<Davide> penso che bastino
<gigirock> no oltre ad installare i giusti driver non c'e' molto di + da fare ... prova a cercare qualche guida post installazione
<Davide> non penso che sia necessario, per adesso sembra tutto ok. Grazie
<gigirock> CALOGERO, scrivere maiuscolo equivale a gridare.... 6 cosi' arrabbiato con noi ?
<gigirock> k Davide
<CALOGERO> assolutamente no.... scusate non mi ero neanche accorto
<Davide> se ho bisogno altro aiuto ti cercherò nei prossimi giorni perchè devo installare la stampante. Notte
<gigirock> Davide vieni qui e posta la tua domanda qualcuno ti rispondera' io domani sera parto e torno il 30
<Davide> allora buone vacanze, magari se passi da queste parti ti farò da cicerone
<Davide> o posso darti qualche consiglio
<CALOGERO> sono un nuovoutente linux ubuntu... ho installato da poco la versione 15.04.... devo dire che mi trovo molto bene.... finalmente stavo pensando che mi ero liberato di windows  ma ho un problema con skype... cioè non   riesco a fare  la videochiamata multipla.... avete qualke soluzione???
<gigirock> CALOGERO, ma la videochiamata normale funziona ?
<CALOGERO> siii
<CALOGERO> perfettamente
<CALOGERO> solo che se faccio la videochiamata con più persone contemporaneamente si sente solo l'audio...
<gigirock> boh non uso skype manco per chat
<CALOGERO> quindi nn mi puoi  aiutare
<CALOGERO> xke ho letto nei vari blog ke praticamente x linux la versione di skype è troppo antiquata
<CALOGERO> cosa mi consigli per fare qsyt tipo di videochiamata multipla?
<gigirock> no la versione linux n supporta tale feature
<gigirock> Skype does not support those features right now on Linux. I emailed Microsoft a couple weeks ago, on this very issue, and they have said that Linux Skype does not support those features at this time.
<gigirock> There are numerous Skype community forum threads on this, and it appears that those features are available on Windows but not Linux.
<CALOGERO> conosci qualkosa che ha qst funzione cn linux?
<gigirock> CALOGERO, no
<CALOGERO> ok... grazie mille....
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-08
<yolpe> buonasera, ho clonato la partizione col sistema lubuntu 14,4 da un hd che ho rimosso. ora funziona "normalmente" benino il tutto, ma ho due partizioni ext4 x swap e vorrei fosse attiva la partizione 4 e non la partizione 2 come sta attualmente funzionando,,, potete spiegarmi come fare?
<yolpe> s.o. in partizione /dev/sda3 swap attualmente attiva /dev/sda2 swap che vorrei rendere attiva /dev/sda4
<yolpe> ok, c'era la vocina su gparted per farlo.... ora vedo se si riavvia
<yolpe> notte
<simzar> il passaggio da 14.04 a 16-04 ha causato la non configurabilità delle connessioni rete, impossibile salvare nuove configurazioni rete
<simzar> sto scrivendo da altro pc
<simzar> provo a riconnettere tramite un router dal pc sconfigurato
<simzar> non posso salvare nuove configurazioni rete quindi non accedo dal nuovo 16.04
<simzar> no, è impossibile, sembra che il file delle configurazioni di rete non sia modificabile dal nm-configurazioni-rete
<simzar> sono ancora bloccato, neanche il router si aggancia se non configuro la connessione
<simzar> mi da errore dconf-CRITICAL unable to create file....
<simzar> Gtk-message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent: Inizializzazione editor...
<simzar> Connection validates and can be saved
<al66> Lubuntu 16.04 mi impedisce di utilizzare la rete perche sono .locale
<al66> Ho aggiornato la versione 14.04 alla 16.04 e da quel momento un msg di errore alla partenza mi indica che non posto usare la rete perche sono. Locale
<simzar> al66: siamo in due senza rete
<simzar> al66: siamo in due senza rete
<simzar> al66: entrambe dopo aggiornamento
<al66> Reinstallo la 14.04
<simzar> qualcuno ci da un riferimento per risolvere?
<simzar> al66: io no, pen
<Carlin0> gli avanzamenti di versione portano spesso a problemi , sarebbe sempre meglio installazioni ex novo
<simzar> Carlin0: però dando per upgrade disponibile
<simzar> Carlin0: io ho accettato, sarà risolvibile
<simzar> Carlin0: spero
<simzar> Carlin0: certo potresti anche incoraggiare dicendo che i problemi talvolta si risolvono
<Carlin0> simzar, ho detto la mia opinione ma non conoscendo il problema nello specifico non so come aiutarti oltre a questo
<simzar> allora ho dconf drwx------ root root come cambio proprietario?
<Carlin0> nella home ?
<simzar> home/simo/.cache
<simzar> non posso scrivere le configurazioni
<simzar> a root non posso andare, simo è il super user
<simzar> chown?
<simzar> come faccio a vedere chi sono i super user?
<akis24> simzar: il tuo user con cui hai installato
<akis24>  <simzar> a root non posso andare, simo è il super user quindi lo sai .. che lo chiedi a fare
<akis24> simzar: per diventare root apri il terminale e dai sudo - s  poi scrivi la password anche se non la leggi e diventi root
<akis24> sudo -s   senza spazio sorry
<simzar> akis24: grazie, ho un errore, /home/simo/.config/ibus/bus, aprendo nautilus, oppure facendo nm-connections-rditor, mi dice che is not root
<akis24> simzar: che devi fare esattamente " usare root " puoi far danni regolati ?
<simzar> tanto non va, se dice che non è root come errore glielo faccio avere come root, sperado riparta. nm-connection-editor non funziona, ad esempio me lo chiedeva come super user, da root l'ho cambiato in simo
<simzar> ora che opero come super user lo riporto in root
<akis24> simzar: in ogni caso da terminale se scrivi sudo nautilus  e poi password ecc avrai nautilus con permessi di root
<akis24> simzar: che problema hai dai dettagli ..
<simzar> si, non lo sapevo per root, credevo non fosse possibile
<akis24> !dettagli | simzar
<ubot-it> simzar: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Franceschina> simzar: ad essere sincera non capisco le tue domande
<simzar> da 14.04 ho fatto upgrade suggerito a 16.04
<akis24> e fin qui ci siamo simzar  poi ?
<Franceschina> bene e dov'è la domanda?
<simzar> devo aver cancellato le configurazioni di connessione con l'upgrade
<Franceschina> simzar: non penso proprio
<akis24> simzar: e non puoi rifare la connessione usando network-manager ?
<simzar> quindi cerco di accontentare il sistema dandogli l'user che chiede negli errori
<simzar> appunto, mi da errore
<akis24> simzar: che errore ?
<simzar> avvio da terminale nm.connection-editor
<Franceschina> ?
<akis24> simzar: network-manager lo trovi si solito sulla barra delle applicazioni ...
<simzar> errore che non sono superutente
<Franceschina> simzar: lancialo con sudo
<akis24> bon vai per affari tuoi  fai pure
<Franceschina> lol
<simzar> ok lo lancio con sudo, come prego?
<simzar> sudo nm-connection-editor?
<Franceschina> simzar: stai prendendo in giro oppure...
<simzar> ? perché?
<Franceschina> ok ciao
<simzar> non ho network manager, non appare in lista
<simzar> come si apre network manager se non lo trovo?
<cristian_c> simzar: ma che hai combinato?
<simzar> ho aggiornato da 14.04 a 16.04 e non ho le connessioni
<cristian_c> simzar: non si capisce che hai fatto prima e dopo l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> simzar: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<simzar> chiedeva il superuser, ho provato a dargli diritti di super user sulla directory che non riusciva ad aprire
<cristian_c> !paste | simzar
<ubot-it> simzar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> simzar: 'chiedeva il suoeruser' <- chi, come, cosa?
<cristian_c> simzar: per favore, digita il comando e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> posta qui il link al paste risultante
<simzar> ok, ma come se il pc è scollegato?
<cristian_c> simzar: incolli su file di testo
<cristian_c> e incolli il testo su un pc con connessione, come quello da cui stai scrivendo
<simzar> ok proviamo con una chiavetta
<simzar> vado a fare questo: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> sì
<Franceschina> e perchè se ne va?
<simzar> cristian_c: non mi fa vedere la chiavetta, dannazione
<simzar> meglio, la vede ma non la monta
<cristian_c> simzar: su quale os?
<simzar> se non la monta non ci scrivo, sul 16.04
<simzar> da qui la vedevo
<simzar> questo è un vecchio pc con xubuntu
<cristian_c> simzar: non hai una pendrive funzionante?
<simzar> cristian_c: not perform operation
<akis24> simzar: hai provato su quel pc se avviando la live della 16.04 si connette ?
<simzar> se non vede questa che è nuova, non vedrà le altre
<simzar> non ho live. è un upgrade online
<cristian_c> simzar: e allora il problema non è la penna
<cristian_c> simzar: sì, ma come hai installato ubuntu?
<simzar> ha fatto tutto da se
<Franceschina> lol
<phonicmouse> Lool
<phonicmouse> Forse intendeva da che sorgente
<phonicmouse> Cd/pendrive/ecc...
<simzar> online upgrade come aggiornamento
<simzar> diceva che era possibile
<simzar> suggeriva di passare alla 16.04
<simzar> ho dato ok, e poi ha scaricato e installato come normale aggiornamento
<cristian_c> simzar: intendo , la 'prima' installazione
<Franceschina> simzar: ma prima dell'aggiornamento come hai installato la versione precedente?
<simzar> da live
<Franceschina> ecco appunto
<Franceschina> usa quella
<cristian_c> simzar: e non ce l'hai il supporto?
<cristian_c> simzar: falla partire in live, monti la partizione , prendi il file
<cristian_c> e lo carichi
<simzar> ok, penso di si, non avevo capito che era l'idea di usare quella
<simzar> ok, ora ho capito
<phonicmouse> Ragazzi c'è un canale per la documentazione?
<cristian_c> phonicmouse: #ubuntu-it-doc
<cristian_c> phonicmouse: se intendi il wiki della comunitò
<phonicmouse> Sisi grazie mille
<cristian_c> ma si parla della modifica alla documentazione, il supporto agli argomenti della dpcumentazione è qui
<cristian_c> phonicmouse: non è molto frequentato, ti conviene scrivere sulla board del forum dedicata alla docimentazione
<phonicmouse> Si infatti come avevo fatto in precedenza...
<cristian_c> phonicmouse: e allora aspetti che ti risponda qualcuno
<phonicmouse> Speravo che qui rispondessero prima che sul forum
<phonicmouse> Si infatti hahah
<phonicmouse> Grazie dell aiuto
<Daniele1987> Ciao a tutti. Sono appena passato a Ubuntu 16.04 LTS sul mio Lenovo g50-70. Attualmente, posso utilizzare Ubuntu in dual boot modificando il Bios (impstato su Legacy first) e Windows 10 (reimpostando il bios con i parametri di base). Vorrei sapere se esiste una guida per rimuvere definitivamente windows e anche la schermata di dual boot. Insomma, a
<Daniele1987> ccendere il pc ed avere esclusivamente Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Daniele1987: non è molto conaigliabile
<cristian_c> Daniele1987: nel caso ci siano applicazioni e hardware supportati esclusivsmente su windows
<cristian_c> di cui puoi necessitare
<Daniele1987> beh lo so, ma al momento, tutto quello di cui necessito è presente anche su Ubuntu sia in forma alternativa che identica
<akis24> pensa al futuro anche ..
<Daniele1987> in futuro gli affiancherei un altro pc comunque
<akis24> Daniele1987: è sconsigliabile visto anche come hai installato un sistema è uefi winz .. l'altro è in legacy .. ubuntu dovresti ripristinare boot ecc se in futuro ti sentirai sicuro reinstalli da zero usando tutto il disco
<cristian_c> Daniele1987: soluzione semplice: avvii una
<Daniele1987> ok quindi se ho capito (dubito visto il mio livello di ignoranza), la soluzione sarebbe reinserire il cd e reinstallare dicendo a Ubuntu live di occupare tutto il disco?
<cristian_c> Daniele1987: soluzione semplice: avvii una live, cancelli la partizione windows, e aggiorni grub
<akis24> Daniele1987: esatto oppure come suggerisce cristian_c
<cristian_c> Daniele1987: e voleno puoi recuperare lo spazio recuperato estendendo la partizione di ubuntu
<Daniele1987> provo a seguirti, devo ancora leggere la manualistica al riguardo. Avviare la live credo significhi inserire il cd, da lì posso trovare il gparted ed estendere tutto lo spazio?
<numenoreans> e se ti dovesse capitare di aggiornare il bios/uefi? Se non hai una scgeda madre che supporta l'operazione da chiavetta usb sei costretto ad usare Windows. Io lo tengo sempre per questo e anche altri motivi più tecnici
<Daniele1987> le installazioni da usb sono supportate dal mio pc
<Daniele1987> ad ogni modo, mi sento di seguire i vostri consigl
<Daniele1987> a questo punto, riformulo la mia richiesta. Volendo tenere windows (che va comunque reinstallato in quanto seriamente compromesso in alcune funzionalità), come faccio a relegarlo in un angolino del mio hd e estendere la capacità dedicata a Ubuntu?
<akis24> Daniele1987: se vuoi ridimensionare window usa window  e non gparted
<akis24> Daniele1987: poi una volta ridimensionato potrai con gparted assegnare lo spazio vuoto a ubuntu
<simzar2> ok, ho dato via la mia live, come faccio senza, punto interrogativo
<simzar2> ho una live di kubuntu, puo*accentato essere un alternativa per ripristinare ubuntu 16.04, punto interrogativo
<Brustov> Ciao, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? Premetto che non sono per niente un utente capace... Dopo aver effettuato l'aggiornamento proposto dal software per passare alla 16.04 non mi carica più ubuntu, nel senso che dopo la schermata del kernel in avvio ho solo lo schermo nero. Ho provato anche una riparazione da live del grub ma nulla... Avete consigli?
<Franceschina> Brustov: finito?
<simzar2> ho una live kubuntu, puo essere utile per fare una diagnosi di cosa abbia ubuntu 16, ho perso la live
<krabador> ehm ... che versione?
<simzar2> krabador: 13.06
<krabador> allora no.
<simzar2> krabador: se devo recuperare una live, [ meglio la 14 o la 16 ubuntu considerando che in origine era una 14
<krabador> simzar2: cosa è successo?
<simzar2> dalla 14 volevo la 16, dopo l-upgrade online, poi non connetteva sul web, non era possibile configurare nulla, per il resto sembrava apposto, eccetto che non leggeva la usb, ho cercato la live di origine ma, sparita
<simzar2> o cerco ancora la live o recupero una live, penso di poterla recuperare in serata
<simzar2> era una vecchia chiavetta da 2Gb sulla quale ho la live
<krabador> scarica ISO di 16.04 , fa correttamente un supporto di installazione
<simzar2> volevo dire, o cerco o scarico ex novo
<simzar2> ok
<krabador> mandalo una volta in sessione di prova , per vedere se va tutto
<simzar2> ok
<krabador> in caso non vada qualcosa, segnala pure qui cosa non va
<simzar2> per installare su usb cosa uso da questo netrunner
<krabador> entrando qui dalla stessa sessione di prova (col cavo LAN, nel caso non vada WiFi)
<simzar2> penso andra- bene, come creo una live da qui, sto usando un linux netrunner
<krabador> simzar2: la supposizione è la madre di tutte le panzane
<krabador> simzar2 , quanti sistemi hai a disposizione?
<simzar2> uno, net che connette, il runner, e ubunto che non connette
<nasna> ciao ragazzi , il supporto su questo canale è valido anche per chi usa le derivate di ubuntu?
<krabador> !derivate | nasna
<ubot-it> nasna: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<nasna> non ho capito , scusatemi
<krabador> nasna: se una di queste, benvenuto
<krabador> nasna: non funzionano i link ?
<nasna> a perfetto grazie :)
<nasna> si funzionano :)
<krabador> e la tua è ?
<nasna> sto decidendo quale scaricare
<nasna> non so su che basi prendere questa decisione
<krabador> e il PC di destinazione è ?
<nasna> un packardbell con 4 Gb di ram , 4 core da 1,5
<nasna> 64 bit
<nasna> portatile
<krabador> 4core di che processore?
<nasna> intel inside
<krabador> che scheda video?
<krabador> nasna: è un soprannome
<nasna> hai ragione anche tu...non so bene come si chiami
<nasna> scheda video neanche so come si chiama..dovrebbe essere da 1 Gb la scheda video
<krabador> nasna: ma sai di chi è questo PC ?
<nasna> è mio il pc ;)
<nasna> solo che è del 2008 , quindi tante cose non le ho piu segnate.
<krabador> simzar2: sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<nasna> Intel® Celeron(R) CPU B820 @ 1.70GHz × 2
<nasna> Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<krabador> simzar2: dove percorso del file è la cartella completa di locazione del file ISO , e x di sdx è la lettera di unità
<nasna> dovrebbero essere loro
<krabador> sandybridge è post 2011
<nasna> quindi?
<krabador> quindi lo chiedo io a te
<nasna> ho detto una cavolata il pc  non è del 2008 perdonami ,ha 5 anni piu o meno
<nasna> tornando a noi , che ne pensi krabador ?
<krabador> nasna: le derivate esistono per avere Ubuntu con altri ambienti grafici
<nasna> ok , sulla base di ciò il resto dovrebbe essere tutto uguale?
<nasna> o quasi
<krabador> che hanno differenti concept , per differenti esperienze di usabilità
<krabador> devi essere tu a sceglierla
<nasna> perchè ho usato ubuntu fino a qualche tempo fa , la versione 15.04 mi pare.
<krabador> con hardware abbastanza recente come nel tuo caso , hai i requisiti per supportarle tutte
<krabador> nasna: e allora che chiedi a fare :D
<nasna> meno male xD
<nasna> perche non sono esperto , e non so come trovare le differenze tra una versione e l altra
<krabador> nasna: scarica le ISO , fai le  USB e carica le sessioni di prova
<nasna> giusto
<nasna> bella idea
<krabador> scegli quella che ti piace di più. Enjoy.
<nasna> farò cosi , ti ringrazio :)
<krabador> !usbwin | nasna
<ubot-it> nasna: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nasna> grazie a tutti :)
<satin> ciao a tutti , vorrei sapere come mai ubuntu non riconosce un dvd nuovo per fare un montaggio di kubuntu 16
<satin> sto usando ubuntu 16 , e vorrei fare un dvd con dentro kubuntu , l ultima versione. ma il gestore dischi avvio dice che il dvd è già stato montato
<satin> a chi posso chiedere?
<akis24> as chi vuoi ..
<akis24> !chiedi | satin
<ubot-it> satin: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> satin: se devi masterizzare una ISO
<krabador> !ISO | satin
<ubot-it> satin: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> satin: guarda questo
<satin> perfetto , come mai il creatore dischi di avvio mi dice che il disco è gia montato?
<satin> quando il disco è vuoto
<krabador> perché non ti serve
<krabador> per masterizzare un DVD
<krabador> può dire tante cose.
<krabador> satin: leggi pure il link
<satin> adesso lo leggo
<satin> quindi potrei usare brasero.
<satin> voglio creare un disco con dentro kubuntu
<satin> per poterlo installare in un altro pc
<krabador> satin: ti serve comunque il passo passo , oltre il link?
<satin> no , con brasero funziona
<satin> vorrei capire come mai non va con il gestore dischi
<krabador> se fosse creato per quello scopo
<krabador> se ne parlerebbe nella documentazione ufficiale a riguardo della masterizzazione , no ?
<satin> scusa krabador , ma lo già usato per questo scopo xD
<satin> come mai con l aggiornamento non lo fa più
<krabador> satin: beh, complimenti
<satin> cosa vuol dire complimenti?
<krabador> sei l'unico che ha usato usb-creator per masterizzare un disco
<satin> http://prntscr.com/c340v2
<satin> nell immagine c'è la mia domanda, come mai dice ciò?
<satin> se è sempre per il motivo che mi dicevi prima , allora la questione è chiusa :)
<volterra> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<volterra> domani vorrei comprare per esigenze lavorative un nuovo notebook
<volterra> HP EliteBook 850 G3
<volterra> mi chiedo seè compatibile con ubuntu 14.04LTS
<krabador> elitebook sono discretamente supportati
<krabador> volterra: 16.04 ha un kernel successivo di 14.04
<volterra> quindi posso procedere con l'acquisto
<volterra> ?
<krabador> volterra: nello specifico controlla il modello della scheda WiFi
<volterra> questo è il modello
<volterra> http://store.hp.com/ItalyStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=V1B10EA&opt=ABZ&mastersku=V1B10EA&masteropt=ABZ&sel=NTB&
<volterra> Combo Intel 802.11a/b/g/n/ac (2x2) con Bluetooth® 4.2
<krabador> volterra: acquisti su internet?
<volterra> si
<volterra> notebook del link
<krabador> volterra: non è il modello , ma la descrizione
<krabador> scopri il modello della wireless
<volterra> verifico in rete
<volterra> mi puoi consigliare dove poter risalire al modello?
<volterra> grazie
<alessio> ciao mi potete aiutare perchè devo ristallare il sistema operativo ubuntu come devo fare?
<alessio> che ho scaricato iso adesso come faccio ad installarlo sul pc?
<krabador> !ISO | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !installazione | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> alessio: accomodati (te lo dice anche la pagina di download)
<alessio> ok grazie adesso provo
<krabador> volterra: leggendo la documentazione del notebook , che se non hai , devi consultare tramite le risorse online . Alcuni brand non sono precisi su questi dettagli , anche perché la piattaforma di riferimento è windows
<alessio> lo devo installare su un usb
<krabador> alessio: ti è stato dato tutto
<krabador> leggi .
<krabador> volterra: contatta direttamente il brand , se non trovi queste informazioni
<alessio> ok
<volterra> ho provato a conttattare HP ma dice che non danno supporto per le parti software
<volterra> :(
<krabador> volterra: tu devi chiedere hardware...
<volterra> dicei per il modello wireless
<volterra> ok cjiamo
<volterra> chiamo
<krabador> volterra: puoi farlo anche online
<krabador> volterra: se c'è CPU Intel  i di sesta generazione , ovvero skylake , il supporto in linux c'è , ma si sta assestando
<krabador> nel senso , è iniziato col kernel 4.3
<krabador> Ubuntu 16.04 ha 4.4 con componenti di 4.5
<krabador> ed in 4.6 e 4.7 è migliorato molto
<volterra> Intel® Core™ i7-6500U
<krabador> per il momento aspettati qualche singhiozzo (grazie ad Intel )
<Emmeci> per caso qualcuno ha problemi a scaricare pacchetti snap da riga di comando?
<Emmeci> a me da errore di timeout del server
<volterra> nel senso
<volterra> ?
<volterra> :)
<Emmeci> error: cannot install "libreoffice": Get https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/snaps/details/ubuntu-core?channel=stable&confinement=strict: net/http: request canceled while waiting for connection (Client.Timeout exceeded while awaiting headers)
<krabador> volterra: te l'ho spiegato
<volterra> ok .. giusto .. grazie
<volterra> procedo con l'acquisto
<Emmeci> qualcuno potrebbe provare se riesce a scaricarne uno?
<Emmeci> non riesco neanche a scaricarlo con wget
<akis24> Emmeci: versione di ubuntu ?
<Emmeci> akis24 16.04.1
<akis24> Emmeci: prova da terminale a farlo dai da terminale  →  sudo apt install snapd   quando finisce →  snap find   e vedi se trovi i pacchetti che ti interessano  e installi  →  sudo snap install  nomepacchetto   e lascia perdere la roba esterna a ubuntu
<sim_> dovrei fare l'avanzamento di versione di lubuntu da 14.04 a 16.04, devo farlo quando ricevo la notifica di ubuntu 16-04?
<krabador> sim_: sconsigliato
<sim_> Non ci sarà una notifica specifica per lubuntu 16.04?
<krabador> sim_:  fa backup dei tuoi dati , e fa installazione nuova
<sim_> ma questo lo consigli solo per lubuntu o anche per ubuntu in generale?
<Emmeci> akis24 snapd è già installato, con snap find mi da lo stesso problema
<Emmeci> e in realtà è già roba dentro il repo snap di ubuntu essendo direttamente pacchetizzato da TDF
<akis24> Emmeci: potrebbe essere un problema del server al momento
<Emmeci> visto che ho seguito questa pagina https://www.libreoffice.org/download/snap/
<Emmeci> proverò stasera e domani se no amen
<krabador> sim_: per tutto .
<krabador> simzar simzar2
<krabador> siete tutti insieme ?
<akis24> Emmeci: riprova con calma mica ci trovi roba che non sia presente nei repo classici ..
<simzar> come?
<simzar> insieme?
<simzar> sto cercando di estrarre il multisystem
<simzar> chi è sim_? ciao sim
<krabador> simzar: e simzar2 che sta a fare qui ?
<simzar> caccialo
<simzar> ho scaricato 1.4 Gb di ubuntu 16
<krabador> simzar, tu non puoi ?
<simzar> adesso sto macendo un chiavetta
<krabador> simzar: chiedi se hai problemi .
<simzar> come si fa krabador? te lo caccio io
<simzar> ok io sto procedendo
<krabador> simzar lo sconnetti, e chiedi solo in caso di problemi , questo canale ha il log, non farne un blog
<Emmeci> si lo so ma avevo bisogno di verificare una cosa sulla versione 5.2 senza dover ricorrere ai PPA
<simzar> resto qui per eventuale supporto, faccio la chiavetta ora
<simzar> ok, sgancio il mio sim, a dopo per eventuali intoppi
<krabador> simzar2: il senso era che ne tieni uno solo qui , connesso per chiedere , non per riferire ogni passo stile blog
<simzar16> krabador: ci sei?
<simzar16> strano, davvero strano, presumevo bene, ma è andata meglio, non ho ancora iniziato a caricare sulla chiavetta la nuova live, che tutto funziona. c'è rete, e pure le chiavette si possono rilevare, mentre prima no
<Guest83559> buonasera
<Guest83559> a tutti
<simzar16> come posto qui la lista da comando?
<linuccio2> è ammessa una domanda su kde?
<simzar16> forse è formulata male, come faccio ad incollare qui la risposta listata da un comando?
<Guest83559> ragazzi io ho problemi con skype che non mi riconosce nè microfono ne casse
<simzar16> krabador: come controllo?
<simzar> riassumo, non funzionava la rete dopo il passaggio da 14 a 16 ubuntu, per caso notavo che non funzionava pure le usb, cambio il proprietario di una ditectory da root a nomemioutente ma permane tutto come prima, scarico la 16 perché non ho live, quando rientro per tentare di creare una live tutto funziona, si può fare un check in qualche modo?
<simzar> krabador: è risolto, volevo fare un check, come posso fare?
<SuperStep> Salve
<SuperStep> ho un'applicazione realizzata con Qt che voglio far girare su ubuntu all'avvio al posto del classico desktop manager
<cristian_c> Sciame: ho i privati disabilitati , scrivi pure in canale
<Sciame> ok, scusa il disturbo, avrei solo una curiosità, uso Ubuntu 15.10 in dual boot con Windows 7 e avrei intenzione di aggiornare ubuntu alla versione 16.04 LTS, solo non vorrei che nel farlo succedesse di perdere 7, posso stare tranquillo?
<cristian_c> Sciame: tu aggiorni solo ubuntu, se srgui l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> la partizione di windows non viene toccata da tale operazione
<Sciame> ok, grazie dell'aiuto
<krabador> non si perde win 8
<krabador> 7
<krabador> ma 15.10 dovrebbe già avere i repo offline
<simzar> c'è un modo veloce di fare il controllo dell'installazione?
<cristian_c> 'controll9 dell'installazione'
<cristian_c> può voler dire tantissime cose
<cristian_c> in mancanza di dettagli in merito
<krabador> !supercazzola | simzar
<ubot-it> simzar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<cristian_c> lol
<Pierpaolo> salve
<Pierpaolo> c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere un paio di cose?
<krabador> salve Pierpaolo
<Pierpaolo> ciao...
<simzar> sono quello di prima, ero on le connessioni bloccate, e pure le usb, mi era stato suggerito di prendere la live e... poi stranamente rientrando qui per cercare di creare la live, tutto funziona ma temo che vi possano essere altri malfunzionamenti inaspettati
<krabador> !qualcuno | Pierpaolo
<ubot-it> Pierpaolo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Pierpaolo> ok
<Pierpaolo> ho problemi con il wi fi del mio pc
<Pierpaolo> una volta installato ubuntu non mi partiva più il wi fi
<krabador> simzar: se in live va quello che ti serve , fa backup e reinstalla
<krabador> Pierpaolo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Pierpaolo: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Pierpaolo> un mio amico mi ha prestato una usb con driver per l'accesso al wi fi ma ogni volta che la stacco si stacca anche la connessione
<cristian_c> eh
<simzar> krabador: la live non l'ho ancora preparata, chi si aspettava che tutto ora funzionasse
<krabador> Pierpaolo manda il link del comando n' 2
<krabador> sim
<Pierpaolo> ok
<Pierpaolo> provo
<krabador> simzar: prendi una decisione
<krabador> Pierpaolo: non è un tentativo
<krabador> Pierpaolo: PC connesso con USB wireless funzionante o con cavo LAN
<simzar> va tutto, meglio di quello che prevedevo, perché non ho avuto bisogno di lave per le connessioni, quindi vorrei sapere se si può capire se va tutto o no con un check veloce di massima
<krabador> e manda i 2 comandi
<simzar> aaah già
<simzar> ok
<simzar> come li posto
<krabador> simzar: non è un blog , fa domande dirette in base ad esigenze precise
<Pierpaolo> mi ha installato pastebinit
<krabador> simzar: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> simzar: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Pierpaolo> quindi ora provo a togliere l'usb?
<krabador> simzar: sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> Pierpaolo: mi dici chi te l'ha detto ?
<Pierpaolo> cosa?
<krabador> ti si sta chiedendo di mandare 2 comandi
<krabador> puoi "provare* a concentrati
<Pierpaolo> ma non avevi detto il secondo?
<Pierpaolo> scusa ma avevo capito il secondo comando
<krabador> Pierpaolo: sveglia
<Pierpaolo> ok...che devo fare allora?
<krabador> non ne scrivo 2 per passione di toccare una tastiera
<krabador> pier
<Pierpaolo> scusami
<krabador> incollare il link del secondo
<krabador> qui
<mrkvic> sera a tutti!
<krabador> entro domani
<krabador> !ciao | mrkvic
<ubot-it> mrkvic: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Pierpaolo> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Pierpaolo> era questo?
<simzar> krabador: questo non va--> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<mrkvic> sono nuovo nel mondo di Ubuntu :D sto cercando di capirci qualcosa
<krabador> simzar: se sono tanti ,  ci mette tempi
<simzar> ok
<krabador> mrkvic: se non hai voglia lascia perdere :D
<mrkvic> voglia di cosa?
<simzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22723443/
<Pierpaolo> krabador mi hai appeso?
<krabador> di capirci qualcosa
<Pierpaolo> ora mi è uscito un punto esclamativo di fianco la connessione wi fi
<krabador> Pierpaolo: ma ce la fai a capire che devi mandare i 2 comandi
<mrkvic> voglia ne ho, mi ci sto mettendo d'impegno, ma per un utente che fino all'altro giorno utilizzava solo windows è leggermente complicata come cosa XD
<krabador> ed incollare qui i risultati del secondo , Pierpaolo ?
<nasil> ciao a tutti , volevo sapere da dove scarico le applicazioni su kubuntu
<krabador> mrkvic: se c'è impegno , hai già vinto
<simzar> krabador: faccio l'autoremove che dice?
<krabador> !apt | nasil
<ubot-it> nasil: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Pierpaolo> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<Pierpaolo> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Pierpaolo> pierpaolo@pierpaolo-Pavilion-dv5000-ET040EA-ABZ:~$
<Pierpaolo> ecco a te
<krabador> Pierpaolo: questa chat ha il log
<mrkvic> vorrei iniziare ad usare il terminale piuttosto che fare tutto graficamente come sono abituato a fare finora. Esiste un sito dove trovo i vari comandi con relativa spiegazione?
<krabador> !log | Pierpaolo
<ubot-it> Pierpaolo: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> Pierpaolo: torna domani con il log do stasera alla mano
<krabador> !comandi | mrkvic
<ubot-it> mrkvic: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !terminale | mrkvic
<ubot-it> mrkvic: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !bash | mrkvic
<ubot-it> mrkvic: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<mrkvic> grazie mille!
<krabador> simzar: devi cambiare i repositories che sono offline
<simzar> ok cambio e poi?
<krabador> simzar: metti i principali internazionali
<krabador> e romanda i comandi
<krabador> che ti ho detto
<simzar> ok
<Pierpaolo> krabador
<simzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22724759/
<nasil> http://prntscr.com/c37ox1 come mai mi da questo problema?
<cristian_c> uhm
<krabador> innanzitutto nasil
<krabador> devi mettere il nome corretto del pacchetto
<nasil> dimmi :)
<cristian_c> simzar: non vedo errori nell'update
<krabador> non è come Jarvis di iron man
<nasil> mmh...e come mai mi dice che non posso farlo^
<nasil> ?
<Pierpaolo> raga chi mi aiuta per il wi fi?
<simzar> cristian_c: facciol'ultimo e poi ho finito i comandi; sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<simzar> cristian_c: prende tempo come prima
<cristian_c> Pierpaolo: puoi iniziare ad aiutarti da solo
<krabador> simzar: non pingare ad personam
<cristian_c> Pierpaolo: rileggendo il log che ti indica quali comandi digitare
<Pierpaolo> ho provato ma senza usb non mi parte il wi fi
<simzar> ok
<cristian_c> Pierpaolo: come sopra, leggi per favore
<krabador> Pierpaolo: se non mandi output di comandi nessuno può aiitarti
<cristian_c> Pierpaolo: non aggiungere righe inutili al log
<krabador> e nessuno ti ha detto di staccare nulla
<Pierpaolo> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Pierpaolo> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Pierpaolo> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Pierpaolo> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<cristian_c> simzar: ik dist-upgrade?
<krabador> Pierpaolo: ti ho chiesto di tornare in presenza del log della conversazione
<cristian_c> Pierpaolo: ma ce l'hai una connessione funzionante su quel pc?
<Pierpaolo> ora si ma grazie ad una usb che mi hanno prestato
<simzar> ik dist-upgrade? lo scrivo senza il ?
<Pierpaolo> voglio installare i driver per il wi fi
<cristian_c> Pierpaolo: se hai una connessione, strano che non ti trovi il pacchetto pastebinit
<Pierpaolo> quindi....cosa mi consigli di fare?
<YouNeverKnow> Pierpaolo manda quei comandi con pc connesso ad internet
<cristian_c> simzar: non era un'indicazione di comando
<simzar> dist-upgrade sta ancora in attesa, ci mette una vita
<krabador> Pierpaolo, manda output del secondo comando dei 2, specificato chiaramente da mandare con pc connesso
<cristian_c> Pierpaolo: ma ora stai chattando da quel pc?
<cristian_c> simzar: e allora aspetti
<krabador> Pierpaolo, è l'ultimo avvertimento
<krabador> se no puoi andare.
<Pierpaolo> ragazzi ma il mio pc è connesso
<Pierpaolo> mando l'output
<krabador> Pierpaolo, non stapperemo bottiglie, dopo mezz'ora che ti è stato segnalato , e come mandarlo
<Pierpaolo> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<Pierpaolo> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Pierpaolo> mi da questo come risposta al secondo comando
<nasil> qualcuno mi dice se uno store su kubuntu come su linux?
<krabador> ok Pierpaolo , seriamente
<krabador> Pierpaolo, torna domani con il log di questa conversazione alla mano
<krabador> Pierpaolo, buonaserata.
<krabador> nasil, cerca muon
<krabador> in mezzo ai software
<nasil> nulla, non me lo trova...
<simzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22726014/
<simzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22726014/
<simzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22726014/
<simzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22726014/
<simzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22726014/
<krabador> nasil, come lo cerchi?
<krabador> nasil, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> nasil, dpkg -l | grep muon | pastebinit
<nasil> http://prntscr.com/c37wtg fatto
<nasil> adesso
<nasil> ?
<krabador> nasil, ehm...
<nasil> con muon cosa posso fare?
<krabador> l'ultima linea che ho scritto che dice?
<nasil> a scusa
<nasil> no aspe , l ho dato il comando
<nasil> lo vedi nell immagine
<mrkvic> esiste un'applicazione che faccia le veci di skype per ubuntu?
<krabador> nasil, allora
<krabador> nasil, svegliati , con calma, e fa  caso , che ti ho segnalato di installare pastebinit prima di mandare il comando che dici di aver mandato
<krabador> è vero, l'hai mandato, ma nel momento SBAGLIATO ;)
<krabador> mrkvic, esiste skype
<mrkvic> non lo trovo nel software center
<mrkvic> devo scaricarlo proprio dal sito?
<nasil> scusami pensavo non fosse per me quella linea, questo è il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/22726975/
<krabador> !skype | mrkvic
<ubot-it> mrkvic: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<nasil> che mi dici krabador ?
<krabador> nasil, digita muon, premi una volta tab, poi premi invio
<nasil> fatto , sto instalando muon
<nasil> con questo programma posso installare le app ufficiali
<nasil> giusto?
<krabador> tutto quello che c'è nel repo
<nasil> che figata
<nasil> le repo le posso aggiungere?
<krabador> se lo fai ti prendi la responsabilità di quello che fanno
<krabador> !ppa | nasil
<ubot-it> nasil: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<nasil> ok , allora mi sa che evito di fare cavolate.
<krabador> nasil, non si fornisce assistenza a sistemi che subiscono danni da ppa gestiti male
<krabador> e molti sono gestiti male
<Mr_Pan> giusto quelli di google chrome ...
<nasil> sisi ma infatti parlo per esperienza, non utilizzo piu le ppa xD
<krabador> Mr_Pan, che ultimamente hanno dato problemi anche loro,
<Mr_Pan> krabador, eh si lo so
<nasil> grazie mille signorine , gentilissimi :) buon lavoro
<Mr_Pan> signorine!??! krabador intervieni :D
<nasil> ahahah
<nasil> buona serata :)
<krabador> Mr_Pan, uno che fa il suo tipo di domande...
<mrkvic> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<mrkvic> !bash mrkvic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bash mrkvic'
<krabador> !abuso | mrkvic
<ubot-it> mrkvic: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<mrkvic> non volevo abusarne, stavo solo tentanto di capire come funzionasse
<mrkvic> scusatemi
<cristian_c> mrkvic: il canale è riservato al supporto
<cristian_c> mrkvic: apriti una query col bot
<mrkvic> ah si può fare? ottimo!
<cristian_c> se hai bisogno di imparare ad usarlo
<mrkvic> non sapevo si potesse fare, di nuovo scusatemi
<krabador> de nada
<mrkvic> ragazzi una domanda: seguendo la guida sul sito, ho registrato il nick su questo canale
<mrkvic> in futuro, non appena entro, mi basterà mettere la password per ottenere questo nick?
<cristian_c> mrkvic: puoi tranquillamente inserire la passwprd nelle impostazioni delcserver
<mrkvic> ottimo
<cristian_c> mrkvic: allo stesso modo di come la salveresti in un servizio online
<cristian_c> quale che sia
<cristian_c> in modo da non rifare il login ogni volta
<mrkvic> provo a vedere come fare
<mrkvic> grazie mille|!
<mrkvic> sembra che funzioni
<mrkvic> domanda: se io ho un altro nick, con la connessione ed il comando automatico, non appena entro su questo canale mi assegna comunque mrkvic come nome?
<krabador> ehm...
<krabador> se tu hai un'altro nick quando e dove
<mrkvic> nelle impostazioni del programma posso inserire quattro nick diversi che (credo!) scelga in ordine in base alla disponibilità
<mrkvic> uso HexChat
<krabador> mrkvic: 4 nick sono le alternative quando il primo è occupato
<mrkvic> ecco, ad esempio, mettiamo che io metta come nick Stupido1, Stupido2, Stupido3, Stupido4
<krabador> ehm
<krabador> allora
<mrkvic> avendo registrato il nick mrkvic qui su ubuntu-it, quando entro qui dentro, avrò comunque mrkvic come nick, giusto?
<krabador> !chat | mrkvic
<ubot-it> mrkvic: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> mrkvic: questo canale ha il log
<mrkvic> credo d'aver capito
<mrkvic> krabador, grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-09
<Guest8806> Salve mi serve un aiuto
<Guest8806> C'è qualcuno?
<N3mo> Buongiorno, mi ritrovo come dispositivo audio solo un certo "Output dummy" e non si sente niente... potete aiutarmi
<N3mo> fino a ieri sera (che ho spento) funzionava tutto....
<Guest45374> Buongiorno, ho un problea con l' audio, come output vedo solamente "Output dummy"  e ovviamente non sento niente... Fino  a ieri sera (che ho spento il pc) l' audio funzionava regolarmente....
<glpiana> Guest45374, avevi fatto aggiornamenti?
<federosso> ciao a tutti :)
<federosso> qualcuno può darmi supporto su Ubuntu ?
<federosso> ho problemi con la scheda video, il desktop si pianta e il sitema non risponde più ai comandi
<federosso> ho provato con qualche tutorial  di accesso modalità avanzata,  ma anche tentando di ripristinare i driver  si pianta
<Carlin0> federosso, che scheda video è ?
<federosso> una nvidia turbo cache
<federosso> adesso ho inserito il cd di installazione e ho avviato la versione live di ubutu
<federosso> volevo sapere come fare a sovrascrivere la configurazione dell'utilizzo dei driver della scheda video
<federosso> precisamente la scheda viene identificata come GeForce 6200 TurboCach
<federosso> turbocache ;-)
<federosso> La macchina è un Pentium 4 HT con 2 GB di ram e 500gb di disco
<federosso> La scheda video se non ricordo male ha 256 mb di ram
<federosso> è la prima volta che mi affaccio al mondo linux quindi ogni suggerimento è prezioso..
<lasar> ciao a tutti , vorrei sapere come mai kubuntu non mi permette di istallare applicazioni
<lasar> da muon
<lasar> dice che non ho l autorizzazione
<lasar> ieri però ho scaricato muon da rerminale (^^)
<Giorgio> Ciao a Tutti
<Giorgio> Vi scrivo per chiederVi un aiuto riguardo all' installazione di xubuntu
<Giorgio> Vi chiedo perchè quando Cerco di installare xubuntu su un pc con scheda madre ASRock 775dual - 880 pro si blocca l'installazione e devo riavvire il pc senza poter installare xubuntu
<despicable> Buongiorno ragazzi, devo preparare un video con foto e musica: prima facevo ricorso al "movie maker" di windows, mentre adesso, avendo lubuntu, non saprei quale software scaricare
<despicable> suggerimenti?
<magentadue> Salve. Ho acquistato un PC Acer TravelMate B116-M-C7T3, nuovo,  in Germania, ha quindi la tastiera tedesca. Come OS ha preinstallato  Linux Limpus v9.3 b150622_EMMC. Quando fa il boot, non arriva mai all’interfaccia grafica, resta sempre in modalità testuale. Ho chiesto ad Acer e mi dicono che questa versione non prevede interfaccia grafica. Con il
<magentadue>  mio “consulente” di Linux abbiamo quindi deciso di installare Xubuntu via USB, ci stiamo provando. Mi chiedevo se esiste la possibilità di cambiare le funzioni dei tasti della tastiera per trasformare la tastiera da Tedesca a Italiana. Grazie.
<salnye> problemi con programmi cad su ubuntu come risolvere
<salnye> piacere a tutti sono ema nuel
<alessandro76> salve ho istallato ubunto su un notebook toshiba satellite c660 ma non va tanto bene. sembra come ritardato nei comandi. mi spiego meglio : clicco su una icona ed il comando parte dopo un po.
<f843d0> alessandro76: hai provato la versione live?
<alessandro76> no
<alessandro76> non sono molto esperto, cosa dovrei fare?
<f843d0> alessandro76: con il supporto di installazione, opera il boot da esso. Invece di installare, seleziona "Prova Ubuntu senza installare"
<alessandro76> dovevo farlo prima, ormai che è installato posso fare qualche test o altro?
<f843d0> alessandro76: sei ancora in tempo per farlo, non dipende dal fatto che è installato o meno
<alessandro76> e se facendo la prova il problema rimane (o si elimina) che faccio?
<f843d0> alessandro76: intanto è bene raccogliere le informazioni
<alessandro76> ok, quindi inserisco la pen drive su cui ho l'istaller di ubuntu e procedo con prova senza installare?
<alpha76> salve
<alpha76> posso chiede a qualcuno?
<f843d0> !chiedi | alpha76
<ubot-it> alpha76: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alpha76> 1) non ricordo più nome utene e password per accedere al forum ma solo la mail. ma per recuperare la pass mi chiede nome utente e mail. cosa faccio?
<f843d0> !chat | alpha76
<ubot-it> alpha76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alpha76> 2) ho un nuovo portatile con win 10 e una partizione di rispristino. Se installo ubuntu in dual boot riscio di perdere la partizione di rispristino?
<akis24> alpha76: dipende da quale partizione si dovra' ridimensionare per fare spazio a ubuntu
<alpha76> ho un HD da 500GB. occupato da circa 50 GB
<alpha76> volevo fare due partizioni
<akis24> alpha76: portatile con winz 10 installato ?
<alpha76> si
<alpha76> comprato con win 10 preinstallato
<akis24> alpha76: si dovrebbe vedere la situazione del disco come è partizionato ecc
<alpha76> bel problema...e come si fa
<akis24> alpha76: quando avrai una live di ubuntu  si avvia senza installare e poi si vede
<alpha76> allora inizio con creare una chiavetta usb con ubuntu?
<akis24> alpha76: se hai altre domande del genere passa in chat ..
<akis24> !usbwin | alpha76
<ubot-it> alpha76: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<alpha76> si, qiesto so farlo
<akis24> bene
<alpha76> al massimo perderei per sempre la partizione di ripristino?
<akis24> !chat | alpha76
<ubot-it> alpha76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessandro76> salve, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su un notebook toshiba c660 ma in fase di prova tutto ok invece dopo l'installazione il pc ha un ritardo; mi spiego meglio cliccando su una qualsiasi icona l'avvio non è immediato ma parte dopo un po (1 o 2 secondi)
<f843d0> alessandro76: hai intrapreso operazioni aggiuntive dopo l'installazione?
<alessandro76> di che tipo
<alessandro76> ho solo installato una stampante e lo scanner
<f843d0> alessandro76: e prima di tali installazioni il sistema presentava lo stesso problema?
<alessandro76> non ne ho idea
<alessandro76> provo a disinstallare?
<f843d0> !ripristino | alessandro76
<ubot-it> alessandro76: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<alessandro76> ok grazie
<alessandro76> e se passassi direttamente alla versione 16.04?
<alessandro76> f843d0: passando alla versione 16.04 potrei risolvere il problema?
<akis24> alessandro76: hai eseguito tutti gli aggiornamenti di sistema ?
<alessandro76> fino ad ora si
<akis24> alessandro apri un terminale e dai lsb_release -a e posta solo la voce description
<alessandro76> non dovrebbe essere richiesto in automatico l'aggiornamento?
<akis24> alessandro76: fai quanto ti ho chiesto ..
<alessandro76> da dove ci vado su terminale (mi scuso per la poca competenza in materia)
<akis24> alessandro76:  tutti insieme ctrl alt t   oppure dal menu accessori o sistema  terminale
<alessandro76> Description: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<akis24> alessandro76: dai adesso sudo apt-get install pastebinit  poi dai la password anche se non la leggi e invio
<akis24> alessandro76: quando finisce dillo
<alessandro76> fatto. posto cosa mi dice
<alessandro76> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<alessandro76> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<alessandro76> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<alessandro76> pastebinit è già alla versione più recente.
<alessandro76> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<alessandro76>   linux-headers-3.13.0-32 linux-headers-3.13.0-32-generic
<akis24> alessandro76:  non serve ..
<akis24> alessandro76: non incollare piu' righe in canale il bot ti mette fuori
<alessandro76> ok, che devo fare allora?
<akis24> alessandro76: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit e quando finisce ti restituisce un link copialo qui in canale
<alessandro76> Non è disponibile alcuna chiave pubblica per i seguenti ID di chiavi:
<alessandro76> 1397BC53640DB551
<akis24> alessandro76: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<alessandro76> ho fatto copia e incolla e non fa nulla
<akis24> alessandro76: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 1397BC53640DB551
<alessandro76> prima c'era: Estrazione dei template dai pacchetti: 100%
<akis24> alessandro76: hai installato chrome  firefox non ti piace ?
<alessandro76> ho sia firefox che choming
<akis24> alessandro76: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit e quando finisce ti restituisce un link copialo qui in canale
<alessandro76> dalla stringa di prima a dato ora qualcosa
<alessandro76> lo posto?
<alessandro76> o vado direttamente con: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<akis24> alessandro76: se è solo una riga o due al massimo
<akis24> alessandro76: altrimenti dai il comando che ti ho postato
<akis24> alessandro76: hai la versione con unity desktop ?
<alessandro76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22822761/
<alessandro76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22822761/
<alessandro76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22822761/
<alessandro76> non lo so, come lo vedo?
<akis24> spetta alessandro76  prima fammi vedere i link
<akis24> alessandro76: hai una barra a sinistra con le applicazioni ?
<alessandro76> si
<akis24> allora hai unity desktop piuttosto pesante alessandro76
<akis24> alessandro76:   /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p | pastebinit
<alessandro76> la levo?
<akis24> prima dai il comando alessandro76
<alessandro76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22823242/
<akis24> alessandro76: ovvio che se usi xubuntu è molto piu' scattante rispetto a unity
<akis24> alessandro76: non sembra il tuo sistema sia ottimo per unity ..
<akis24> anche se lo supporta
<alessandro76> ok
<akis24> alessandro76: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit   e posta il link
<alessandro76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22823546/
<akis24> alessandro76: uname -a   che dice
<alessandro76> stefania@stefania-SATELLITE-C660:~$
<akis24> alessandro76:  dai il comando esatto ..
<alessandro76> Linux stefania-SATELLITE-C660 3.13.0-92-generic #139-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 20:42:26 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<alessandro76> stefania@stefania-SATELLITE-C660:~$
<akis24> alessandro76: dovresti provare con xubuntu 16.04.1 ultima versione a parere mio adatta al tuo portatile
<akis24> alessandro76: anche se uno due secondi non sono poi la fine del mondo
<alessandro76> ma gli aggiornamenti non dovrebbe proporli in automatico?
<akis24> alessandro76: quando ci saranno si certo ti verra' segnalato
<alessandro76> ma io ho la versione 14.04 e non mi ha mnai chiesto il sistema di passare alla 16.04.1
<akis24> alessandro76: non conviene avanzare di versione conviene reinstallare da zero di solito
<akis24> alessandro76: aggiornare non significa avanzare di versione
<akis24> io devo andare al limite chiedi se qualcuno puo' ti rispondera'
<alessandro76> per reistallare da zero devo scaricare e la nuova versione e metterla nella pen drive in forma installer?
<alessandro76> come faccio a vedere se il mio notebook è a 32 o a 64 bit? ho installato ubuntu 14.04
<alessandro76> come faccio ad avanzare di versione? attualemnte ho la 14.04 e vorrei mettere l'ultima, la 16.04.1
<alessandro76> per la versione 16.04.1 devo usare l'immagine AMD64 oppure I386? ho un I3
<alessandro76> salve, per installare la versione 16.04.1 di ubuntu (attualemnte ho la 14.04) devo usare l'immagine AMD64 oppure I386? il mio è un notebook con processore intel I3. grazie
<alessandro76> scusate a 64 bit
<alessandro76> c'è nessuno?
<reti_win_linux> ciao a tutti
<reti_win_linux> ho un acer e1-572 su cui vorrei installare ubuntu
<reti_win_linux> ma è primo di masterizzatore
<reti_win_linux> posso solo usare una usb
<reti_win_linux> ho seguito questa guida:
<reti_win_linux> https://acer--uk.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/26603
<reti_win_linux> ma non c'è verso
<reti_win_linux> ubuntu non parte
<reti_win_linux> il pc mi scrive: No bootable device
<reti_win_linux> non so più cosa inventarmi...
<mrkvic> reti_win_linux, premetto che non sono un esperto, ma ti dico cosa ho fatto io
<mrkvic> reti_win_linux, hai windows, giusto?
<mrkvic> comunque
<mrkvic> reti_win_linux, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mrkvic> spero possa esserti utile
<reti_win_linux> quindi secondo te sto usando un software non idoneo?
<reti_win_linux> io ho fatto l'usb con unebooting
<reti_win_linux> l'usb comunque parte sugli altri pc che ho qui
<mrkvic> reti_win_linux, ripeto non sono un esperto, ti ho linkato solo il metodo che ho usato io e che ha funzionato
<mrkvic> se l'usb parte come installazione su altri pc, allora dipende dal pc
<reti_win_linux> cosa posso fare secondo te?
<mrkvic> o forse, ipotizzo
<mrkvic> è probabile che l'iso che hai scaricato sia corrotta o comunque non funzionante bene
<reti_win_linux> sugli altri pc è perfetta! va alla grande!
<mrkvic> o forse ancora, hai preso la versione sbagliata (64 bit o 32 bit)
<f843d0> !usbwin | reti_win_linux
<ubot-it> reti_win_linux: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<reti_win_linux> sto creando la iso...
<reti_win_linux> forse rufus è migliore come software
<reti_win_linux> sembra già più veloce di unebooting
<reti_win_linux> si funziona
<reti_win_linux> era proprio il programma che usavo io che non andava
<reti_win_linux> unebooting è proprio una ciofecca
<reti_win_linux> questo rufus invece una bomba, è andato tutto al primo colpo
<reti_win_linux> grazie per il consiglio! :)
<reti_win_linux> mille mille grazie
<f843d0> reti_win_linux: sehr gerne
<reti_win_linux> f48... cosa hai scritto?
<cristian_c> è teTTesco
<Carlin0> !german
<ubot-it> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Italienisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<despicable> Buonasera ragazzi
<despicable> avete qualche software da suggerirmi per realizzare dei video con foto e sottofondo musicale?
<f843d0> despicable: Openshot
<despicable> è migliore di kdenlive?
<reti_win_linux> ciao a tutti
<reti_win_linux> buona serata
<MARCO77> Buona sera a tutti....sono un principiante, ho da poco installato ubuntu su un asus eee x101ch ma non riproduce alcun suono ne con PAROLE ne con VLC. Da errore di backend di GStreamer, could not initialise Xv output. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<f843d0> MARCO77: hai provato in live?
<MARCO77> non so nemmeno come si fa
<MARCO77> se intendi cliccare su mylinuxlive e riprovare, no...non funziona ugualmente
<caveat> MARCO77: dicono di provare da terminale a lanciare: parole --xv false
<MARCO77> ho appena provato ma dice "opzione --xv sconosciuta"
<caveat> MARCO77: tanto per provare, whereis parole
<MARCO77> caveat parole: /usr/bin/parole /usr/include/parole /usr/share/parole /usr/share/man/man1/parole.1.gz
<caveat> MARCO77: il sistema e' aggiornato?
<MARCO77> caveat si poco fa ha aggiornato
<caveat> tu vuoi riprodurre un file audio/video, che formato?
<MARCO77> audio mp3
<MARCO77> ho provato anche con filmati ma niente audio con VLC, mentre con PAROLE ne audio ne video
<caveat> MARCO77: alsamixer da terminale ti mostra tutti i volumi ok?
<MARCO77> caveat come faccio per visualizzarlo?
<caveat> da linea di comando, digita: alsamixer
<caveat> ma comunque non sara` quello il motivo, in ogni caso guarda
<MARCO77> master 24- cuffie 0- speaker 100- pcm100
<MARCO77> auto mut enabled
<caveat> MARCO77: apt-cache policy mpg123
<cristian_c> MARCO77: mylinuxlive?
<MARCO77> mpg123:
<MARCO77>   Installato: (nessuno)
<MARCO77>   Candidato:  1.22.4-1
<MARCO77>   Tabella versione:
<MARCO77>      1.22.4-1 500
<MARCO77>         500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe i386 Packages
<caveat> MARCO77: sudo apt-get install mpg123
<cristian_c> MARCO77: cosa intendi con mylinuxlive?
<MARCO77> caveat sta scaricando dei pacchetti
<MARCO77> cristian_c intendevo l'icona sulla scrivania
<cristian_c> MARCO77: e che icona è?
<caveat> MARCO77: quando ha finito prova a riprodurre il file audio con:  mpg123 nome/del/file/mp3
<MARCO77> caveat con il comando che mi hai dato non ha riprodotto nulla dice che non esiste quel file o directory
<caveat> MARCO77: devi dirgli il percorso preciso
<MARCO77> caveat file access error code 22
<caveat> di dove si trova il file
<caveat> MARCO77: sai dov'e` localizzato nel filesystem, o ti sposti li' e lanci mpg123, oppure ne ricavi il percorso assoluto
<caveat> e glielo dai in pasto sempre a mpg123
<MARCO77> dice che è in riproduzione ma non si sente nulla
<caveat> MARCO77: se hai pastebinit installato, rifai quanto hai appena fatto, ma in cosa aggiungigli:  2>&1 | pastebinit
<caveat> altrimenti stessa cosa, ma prima installalo
<caveat> echo
<caveat> cristian_c: tu potresti rimuovere gstreamer, se lo volessi?
<MARCO77> caveat il sistema ha crashato....cmq pastebin non è installato
<caveat> procedi allora
<MARCO77> caveat devo installare bpython3? ho perso i messaggi di prima con il crash
<caveat> MARCO77: come mai mi chiedi cio`?
<MARCO77> ho appena fatto in tempo a leggere il messaggio con scritto pastebin e pensavo dovessi installarlo
<caveat> installi pastebinit, dopodiche` come prima:  mpg123 percorso/del/file/audio 2>&1 | pastebinit
<MARCO77> ...applicazione non trovata
<caveat> MARCO77: non so cosa stai facendo
<caveat> MARCO77: se vuoi, provi ad installare sox, e poi dai:  play marco77's/mp3 e vedi se l'audio c'e`
<caveat> pensavo fosse legato solo a quel gstreamer, che mi fa paura
<caveat> vorrei sapere se si potesse farne a meno, anch'io l'ho installato, ma quasi inconsapevolmente
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-10
<alessandro76> salve, vorrei passare dalla versione 14.04 alla 16.04.1 come faccio?
<Carlin0> alessandro76, il miglior modo a mio parere è reinstallare
<alessandro76> e come devo procedere (mi scusa per la poca competenza in materia)
<Carlin0> !installazione | alessandro76
<ubot-it> alessandro76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> leggi la documentazione ufficiale alessandro76
<alessandro76> ma devo scaricare AMD64 oppure i386?
<Carlin0> alessandro76, dipende dal tuo pc
<alessandro76> ho un notebook toshiba c660 con intel I3
<Carlin0> dimmi il modello preciso di processore
<alessandro76> non so bene, trovo scritto intel inside core i3
<Carlin0> alessandro76, in linea di massima dovrebbero andare bene entrambi
<Carlin0> ma non sapendo la cpu il dubbio resta
<alessandro76> ok grazie, posso fare un'altra domanda?
<alessandro76> a livello di sicurezza (virus e quant'altro) è più sicura una navigazione con ubuntu o con windows 10?
<Carlin0> alessandro76, il discorso a mio umile parere è semplice
<Carlin0> essendo linux meno del 1 % del mercato nessuno si mette a sviluppare virus per esso , o per lo meno è molto + raro
<alessandro76> salve, ho un dubbio: ma se prendo un virus o altre diavolerie nel mio pc con ubuntu, come faccio ad accorgermene visto che non c'è l'antivirus?
<Franceschina> alessandro76: se sei un patito dei virus leggi qui
<Franceschina> !virus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'virus'
<Franceschina> !info virus
<ubot-it> Package virus does not exist in xenial
<Franceschina> !sicurezza
<ubot-it> sicurezza is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza
<Franceschina> eccola
<alessandro76> non sono un patito dei virus vorrei solo saperne di più su come evitarli prima di incapparci
<Franceschina> in ubuntu e in linux non ho mai visto virus ma tutto è possibile
<Franceschina> e comunque c'è un antivirus se leggi la guida
<alessandro76> ma un virus può infettare solo il pc o anche il router ed insediarsi anche negli altri pc collegati allo stesso router?
<Franceschina> alessandro76: a parte che siamo off-topic dipende da come è stato studiato il virus
<Franceschina> in ogni caso non credo ci sia nessuno che sviluppa virus per linux troppo poco difuso non ne vale la pena
<alessandro76> ok grazie
<lasar> ciao a tutti , come faccio a togliere la richiesta d accesso , all accensione di kubuntu ?
<lasar> parlo del 16.04
<glpiana> lasar, apri le impostazioni e cerca "comodità"
<glpiana> o meglio, impostazioni -> schermata d'accesso -> comodità
<lasar> non esiste schermata d accesso...
<lasar> mi correggo
<glpiana> lasar, gestore degli accessi? login? qualcosa di simile
<lasar> comodità non c'è
<glpiana> !image | lasar
<ubot-it> lasar: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lasar> subito
<lasar> http://prntscr.com/c3vtzl
<lasar> http://prntscr.com/c3vtzl
<lasar> http://prntscr.com/c3vubr
<glpiana> lasar, avvio automatico?
<lasar> http://prntscr.com/c3vv1h
<lasar> mi da questo
<lasar> http://prntscr.com/c3vvso
<glpiana> lasar, ecco, metti la spunta lì. l'hai trovato
<lasar> esatto , solo che c'è un problema
<lasar> quando spengo o riavvio, mi chiede lo stesso di autenticarmi
<glpiana> lasar, allora apri un terminale
<lasar> perchè , ci ho già provato piu volte con quel comando...
<lasar> fatto
<glpiana> lasar, sudo kate /etc/sddm.conf
<lasar> fatto
<lasar> si è  aperta una pagina sddm.conf - Kate
<glpiana> vuoto?
<lasar> yes
<glpiana> chiudi kate e scrivi nel terminale: sudo sddm --example-config > /etc/sddm.conf
<lasar> permesso negato
<glpiana> lasar, con sudo davanti? permesso negato?
<lasar> si...ti mando la foto
<glpiana> ok
<lasar> http://prntscr.com/c3vxs3
<glpiana> lasar, ls /etc/sddm.conf
<lasar> http://prntscr.com/c3vykz
<glpiana> lasar, vabbè, di nuovo: sudo kate /etc/sddm.conf
<lasar> fatto
<glpiana> lasar, dentro ci copi sta roba qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22896499/
<lasar> devo copiare anche i numeri? 1 2 3 4
<glpiana> no
<lasar> fatto
<lasar> salvo?
<glpiana> sì
<lasar> fatto
<lasar> adesso dovrebbe andare giusto?
<glpiana> lasar, prova a riavviare e vedi che fa
<lasar> glpiana , non è la prima volta che non mi fa fare det comandi
<lasar> da konsole
<lasar> come mai?
<lasar> con kabrador , avevamo avuto lo stesso problema due giorni fa
<glpiana> come posso saperlo? hai un sistema aggiornato? ai repository esterni? hai messo mano a file di configurazione? hai installato diverse interfacce grafiche?
<lasar> no l ho installato da due giorni , e le sole cose che ho installato sono dello store
<lasar> xD
<lasar> con kabrador abbiamo installato muon , e mi dava problemi per installarlo
<lasar> alla stessa maniera di adesso
<glpiana> lasar, fai così, vedi anzitutto se ora il login automatico va, poi torna qui e vediamo
<lasar> ok , grazie , a dopo :)
<lasar> è andato , non mi ha chiesto l accesso :)
<glpiana> oki, ora in un terminale scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lasar> fatto
<lasar> non mi ha detto nulla
<glpiana> lasar, sudo apt-get update
<lasar> fatto
<glpiana> lasar, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lasar> fatto
<lasar> adesso?
<glpiana> ha installato qualcosa?
<lasar> http://prntscr.com/c3w74t
<lasar> non c'è tutto nell immagine , ma penso abbia installato
<glpiana> lasar, ok. sudo apt-get autoremove
<lasar> 97 pacchetti da rimuovere
<lasar> faccio si
<glpiana> sì
<lasar> più o meno , cosa sta succedendo ? xD
<lasar> sto rimuovendo dei pacchetti ,e questo è ovvio. ma come mai avviene ciò?
<lasar> http://prntscr.com/c3w9jc dopo 96 rimozioni , dice questo.
<glpiana> lasar, ok. riavvia. penso non abbia problemi
<lasar> dopodichè , sarà tutto ok?
<lasar> o mi ricollego dopo?
<glpiana> ricollegati
<lasar> eccomi
<glpiana> lasar, dimmi cosa non riuscivi a installare
<lasar> allora...con muon
<lasar> non riuscivo ad installare chrome
<lasar> o qualunque altra applicazione
<glpiana> chrome o chromium?
<lasar> scusami chromium
<lasar> anche perche chrome non esiste penso
<glpiana> lasar, ok, provaci e dimmi cosa ottieni
<lasar> un secondo , ero riuscito ad instalarlo con lo store. quindi lo disinstallo e provo con muon
<glpiana> no, lascia stare
<lasar> ah
<lasar> va be cmq sta andando
<lasar> provo con gimp
<glpiana> va bene
<lasar> pare funzionare glpiana
<lasar> prima nn avevo autorizzazione per fare le cose
<glpiana> bene
<lasar> però dallo store me le faceva installare
<lasar> io ho scaricato kubuntu , dal sito ufficiale, quindi se lo dovessi installare su un altro dispositivo mi darebbe gli stessi problemi?
<lasar> ubuntu invece , mai dato un problema.
<glpiana> lasar, il sistema, dopo l'installazione va aggiornato e va tenuto aggiornato
<glpiana> se kubuntu da o meno problemi noti non lo so, ma puoi cercare e leggere le release notes
<lasar> quindi questo problema che ho avuto , è dovuto agli aggiornamenti?
<lasar> cmq grazie di tutto glpiana
<lasar> vado a cucinare xD
<Massi> Salve ho un problema con ubuntu gnome14.04.5 [IMG]http://i65.tinypic.com/11b5eeo.jpg[/IMG]
<Massi> spero che si vede bene la foto perche  l'ho fatta con il telefono
<Massi> http://i65.tinypic.com/11b5eeo.jpg
<glpiana> Massi, in seguito a cosa si è verificato sto problema?
<Massi> glpiana forse perche ieri sera ho smanettato sull app che cancella i pacchetti orfani .. altrimenti non saprei spiegarti
<Massi> ho spento ieri il pc e stamattina al riavvio mi e sorto questo problema
<glpiana> Massi, prova ad avviare scegliendo il kernel precedente dal menu di grub
<Massi> ci ho provato  ma niente
<Massi> quando l oavvio mi apre il grub
<glpiana> Massi, hai una live?
<Massi> ho aggiornato ieri il kernel
<glpiana> come ha aggiornato il kernel?
<Massi> gpliana in questo momento sono su una  live usb 16.04 quindi il pc e occupato
<glpiana> come ha aggiornato il kernel?
<Massi> ho aggiornato dagli aggiornmamenti che  m isono arrivati
<Massi> come faccio sempre
<glpiana> !grub | Massi
<ubot-it> Massi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> Massi, apri la guida del ripristino e seguila fino al comando chroot compreso
<Massi> glpiana ho il disco cifrato
<glpiana> Massi, reinstalla allora, senza cifrare il disco
<Massi> noo
<Massi> non ci penso nemmeno
<Massi> ci deve essere una soluzione
<Massi> gpliana ma qual'e il problema?
<glpiana> Massi, ma avrai solo la home cifrata e il sistema visibile, spero
<Massi> glpiana no ho tutto il disco cifrato
<Massi> pero con una  altra live riesco ad aprirlo
<Massi> dalla getione dischi
<Massi> riesco anche a montarlo
<glpiana> Massi, allora prova a seguire quella guida adattandola alla tua situazione
<Massi> pero da questa live ubuntugnome no
<krabador> 16.04 non vede cifratura di 14.04
<Massi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22905759/
<Massi> krabador  pero con una live basata su debian me la monta
<krabador> bene, continua sulla linea.
<Massi> krabador penso che ti sbagli perche  ora ho aperto i lmio disco
<krabador> bene, continua sulla linea.
<Massi> krabador che  linea dici nel terminale?
<Massi> ok ora sembra che va
<Massi> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22906700/
<Massi> ho seguito quanto scritto nella guida
<glpiana> Massi, la live e la tua installazione hanno architetture diverse?
<philos2361> ciao, ho un pc deckstop vecchio, fujitsu scaleo p, dove c'era una versione non originale di win 7 ultimate, si era impallato e ho deciso di installare ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit. con l'opzione di formattare e cancellare windows, ma non ce la fa, mi dice errore nel sistema, nei dettagli comincia con: "/usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity. Qualcuno può aiutar
<philos2361> mi? Grazie
<Massi> glpiana no la mia e la 14.04.5 aggiornata ieri la live e una 16.04
<glpiana> Massi, se la partizione è criptata, sevi montarla con le opportune opzione. che sistema hai usato per criptarla?
<glpiana> philos2361, controlla la iso che hai scaricato anzitutto
<glpiana> !md5sum | philos2361
<ubot-it> philos2361: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<philos2361> cioè vuoi dire che la iso potrebbe essere corrotta?
<philos2361> ho dimenticato di dirvi che sono ignorantissimo in materia...
<Massi> glpiana ora il disco sono riuscito a montarlo dalla gestione dischi  http://tinypic.com/r/104rgw6/9
<Massi> il sistema di cifratura e luks
<glpiana> Massi, allora, o cerchi come si monta un disco cifrato con sto luks, oppure al posto di /mnt usi il punto in cui lo hai montato ora
<Massi> glpiana che significa  usi il punto in cui lo hai montato ora
<Massi> non capisco che vuoi dire
<Massi> se vedi la prima riga del terminale mi dice che  i ldisco e montato
<Massi> perche  il disc l'ho sbloccato
<glpiana> Massi, scrivi: ls /mnt
<glpiana> !paste | Massi
<ubot-it> Massi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Massi> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22906700/
<Massi> comunque lo avevo messo anche  prima il link di pastebin
<glpiana> Massi, non hai copiato quello che ti ho chiesto però
<Massi> glpiana non avevo visto il messaggio precedente  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22908171/
<glpiana> Massi, tu hai montato sda1c che però non contiene il sistema. dammi l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<Massi> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22908472/
<glpiana> Massi, sudo
<glpiana> devo andare
<Massi> chi mi aiuta dall precedente conversazione con glpiana ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22909058/
<Massi> chi mi aiuta http://i65.tinypic.com/11b5eeo.jpg
<Massi> ci riprovo . Problema con UbuntuGnome14.04.5 si blocca all'avvio http://tinypic.com/r/11b5eeo/9
<Carlin0> !ripristino | Massi
<ubot-it> Massi: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Massi> Carlin0 Ho installato  ubuntu in modo diverso ovvero con cifraturo intero disco lvm
<Massi> non mi dire di reinstallare senza cifratura perche non lo faccio
<Carlin0> avrai dei segreti terribili da custodire
<Carlin0> buh mai usato la cifratura
<Massi> Carlin0 problemi miei non sto qui a parlare del perche ho cifrato il disco, ma ho bisogno di aiuto se sei in grado di farlo ok altimenti evita inutili commenti grazie
<Massi> non ho tempo da perdere in inutili discussioni
<Carlin0> !paga | Massi
<ubot-it> Massi: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<Massi> Calin0 non mi stai dando supporto ma stai solo discutendo sul metodo di instalalzione
<Carlin0> ti ho indicato una soluzione Massi ...
<Massi> Carlin0 ma facendo cosi mi elimina anche la partizione cifrata?
<Massi> ho tutto i ldisco cifrato
<Carlin0> anzi 2 basta che leggi
<Carlin0> devo andare ...
<Birichino> Salve come si fa a disattivare in modo permanente il power managment? ho le pagine web che si caricano molto lentamente
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-11
<Massi> salve ho questo probelma su ubuntu gnome 14.04.5 http://tinypic.com/r/11b5eeo/9
<akis24> Massi: serve il microscopio per vedere ..
<Massi> akis ora ricarico un altra immaggine
<akis24> Massi: avvio da live o cosa ?
<glpiana> Massi, spiega tutto per bene, tipo che hai il file system criptato, che la cosa nasce da un aggiornamento del kernel, che riesci a montare il disco dalla live, etc. etc
<Massi> [IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/nbd636.jpg[/IMG]
<akis24> Massi: ora si vede bene come ti ha chiesto glpiana  dacci dei dettagli  tutti quelli possibili
<akis24> !dettagli | Massi
<ubot-it> Massi: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Massi> akis24 ho il disco interamente cifrato con sistema luks ora sono con una live e riesco a montare il file system e i ldisco
<Massi> Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.4 4gb ram - noteIntel® Core™ i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz × 4 - Intel® Ironlake Mobile  64 bit
<Massi> Mi sono sbaglaito Ubuntu gnome 14.04.5 aggironato pochi giorni fa
<glpiana> Massi, ieri ti ho indicato una guida e ti ho detto di arrivare al comando chroot incluso. dato che il disco è cifrato va montato correttamente
<glpiana> dato che lo hai montato, scrivi in un terminale: mount   e metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Massi
<ubot-it> Massi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Massi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23010222/
<glpiana> Massi, scrivi: ls /media/ubuntu-gnome/d51633fe-448f-4c2d-b4bd-a3b6d285a91f
<Massi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23010426/
<glpiana> Massi, in quale device tu vedi il contenuto del tuo disco di sistema?
<viceee> ubuntu 16.04 x64,  si avvia in 125 secondi poi ne vuole altri 74 prima di poter aprire il browser, mi ricordo che era più veloce prima , lunica cosa che noto all'avvio e che la schermata viola diventa nera,
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  siccome  ho  ubuntu   su hd  esterno all'avvio nel  grub  mi dice window 7 loader su  sda 1  cosa  succede se ci cliccho?
<Massi> glpiana ti amndo l'immaggine delle partizioni del disco [IMG]http://i68.tinypic.com/24g6ce8.jpg[/IMG]
<akis24> Rebarbaro91: ti dice solamente che il loader per avviare winz 7 è su sda1 immagino che se ci clicchi si avvia winz
<akis24> !dettagli | viceee
<ubot-it> viceee: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<glpiana> Massi, quindi stiamo parlando di sda2, non di sda1. riesci a vedere/montare sda2?
<Rebarbaro91> akis24:  ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Massi> glpiiana si riesco a vedere i contenuti e le cartelle in sda 2
<viceee> akis24:  ubuntu 16.4 x 64 De unity    il pc è un fisso  cpu Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU E7400 @ 2.80GHz × 2 ,  ram 8gb, video gt9004 1gh
<akis24> Massi: glpiana  ritorna a breve .. attendi se puoi
<viceee> akis24:  hd ide :(
<Massi> akis24 ok attendo
<akis24> viceee: da live andava bene ?
<akis24> viceee: hai installato programmi o altro ? aggiornato il sistema ?
<viceee> akis24:  si,   il pc ha solo ubuntu, gli aggiornamenti agni giorno li fa, programmi si qualcuno dal softer center
<akis24> viceee: sudo apt install pastebinit  appena finisce dopo  sudo apt update | pastebinit  dovresti ricevere un link in risposta mettilo in canale
<glpiana> Massi, ok, scrivi nel terminale: mount   così vediamo dove è montata
<Massi> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/23011370/
<viceee> akis24:  come programma  fuori repository forse gho solo mediahuman ,    http://paste.ubuntu.com/23011174/
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23011174/
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23011174/
<viceee> a
<viceee> akis24:  apt mi da WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<akis24> viceee: va bene
<glpiana> Massi, io non lo vedo sto sda2. dove è montato?
<akis24> viceee: di ppa ne leggo almeno due a dire il vero
<akis24> viceee: sudo apt clean  cosi ripulisci la cache di apt
<Massi> glpiana io vedo le cartelle della home
<glpiana> Massi, dove è montato?
<Massi> glpiana come lo vedo?
<glpiana> Massi, visualizza la partizione come hai fatto prima per sda1
<Massi> glpiana qui e montato e vedo la home [IMG]http://i65.tinypic.com/161f09z.png[/IMG]
<glpiana> Massi, nel terminale: ls /media/ubuntu-gnome/b24d5c62-2f9b-40a4-941c-224f7040c425
<Massi> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/23011988/
<glpiana> Massi, ok, ora riprendi la guida del ripristino di grub
<glpiana> !grub | Massi
<ubot-it> Massi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> Massi, segui: Ripristino manuale sistemi MBR
<glpiana> Massi, lascia stare sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<glpiana> Massi, dai gli altri comandi, ma al posto di /mnt/ metti /media/ubuntu-gnome/b24d5c62-2f9b-40a4-941c-224f7040c425/
<glpiana> e vediamo se funziona. fermati a chroot
<Massi> glpiana seguo solo quelle dopo sda1
<glpiana> Massi, i comandi coòl bind
<Massi> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/23012328/
<glpiana> Massi, ma ti ho detto di sostituire /mnt/
<Massi> non lo avevo letto
<Massi> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/23013103/
<Massi> glpiana scusa ci ho messo un po di tempo
<glpiana> Massi, il primo comando è corretto, il secondo no. leva quel /mnt/proc, stessa cosa nel terzo, leva /mnt/sys. nell'ultimo leva /mnt. sostituire non vuol dire aggiungere
<Massi> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/23013381/
<glpiana> Massi, anche nell'ultimo devi togliere /mnt. ridai solo l'ultimo comando e leva quel /mnt
<Massi> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/23013634/
<glpiana> Massi, la live e quella installata hanno la stessa architettura? (32 o 64 bit)
<Massi> 64 bit
<Massi> glpiana la live e una 14.04.3
<Massi> quella installata e 14.04.5
<Massi> UbuntuGnome
<glpiana> Massi, ls /media/ubuntu-gnome/b24d5c62-2f9b-40a4-941c-224f7040c425/
<Massi> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/23014002/
<glpiana> ah ecco, niente.
<glpiana> Massi, nemmeno quello è il sistema. non so come aiutarti. se vedi la home, copiati e dati e poi fai una installazione normale
<Massi> glpiana ho anche un backuo con deja
<Massi> del / e della home
<Massi> glpiana alcuni dati non me li fa aprire
<glpiana> e evita di cifrare roba se poi non hai idea di come gestirla in caso di problemi
<Massi> glpiana quindi devo installare tutto
<Massi> ma dopo con il backup posso ripristinare la configurazione?
<glpiana> Massi, se sai che file ti servono, puoi
<Massi> glpiana vorrei configurarlo come prima
<Massi> glpiana come copio i dati della home da teminale
<Massi> glpiana ora non vedo piu la home
<glpiana> non dipende dai comandi che hai dato
<Massi> glpiana ok l'ho smontato e rimontato e ora la vedo pero non mi fa leggere alcuni dati dice che non ho i permessi necessari
<Massi> mi dici come copiare la home da terminale cosi evito di fare copia e incolla
<glpiana> Massi, non capisco perchè non vada bene fare copia e incolla dal file manager. perchè vuoi incasinarti col terminale? che cambia?
<Massi> glpiana perche alcuni file non me li fa copiare
<Massi> e mi ricordo che da terminale si faceva in una mossa sola
<glpiana> Massi, basta avviare il file manager con sudo davanti
<glpiana> Massi, secondo me è meglio che ti limiti hai dati della home, visto il risultato della tua precedente configurazione
<Massi> glpiana ok infatti volevo copiare solo la home
<Disbela> Ciao a tutti,ho fatto il test della iso ed e risultato non valido lo scaricato dal sito ufficiale cosa puo essere successo ?? e come porvi rimedio !?
<glpiana> !release | Disbela riscaricala
<ubot-it> Disbela riscaricala: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Disbela>  lo gia fatto dal sito ufficiale...
<Disbela> anche perche e il secondo cd che uso ingrasso i produttori :)
<glpiana> !md5 | Disbela
<ubot-it> Disbela: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<Disbela> eh dimmi
<glpiana> !iso | Disbela
<ubot-it> Disbela: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> leggi
<Disbela> ok
<Massi> glpiana grazie dell'aiuto
<Disbela> me lo copio e incollo ma un favore..
<Massi> grazie a tutti
<Massi> esco
<Disbela> pregate per me :)
<Disbela> ciao massi
<Disbela> Ciao a tutti e grazie
<oser> Salve
<oser> è permesso? c'è nessuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | oser
<ubot-it> oser: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<oser> potreste consigliarmi una distro linux da installare su pendrive?
<Carlin0> lubuntu
<oser> ok... Che version?
<oser> Che versione?
<Carlin0> 16.04
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<oser> thanks a lot
<oser> buona serata
<eightdaysaweek> Salve a tutti, esiste un tool per riparare pendrive da Ubuntu?
<Carlin0> eightdaysaweek, riparare in che senso ?
<cristian_c> !chat | eightdaysaweek
<ubot-it> eightdaysaweek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dados> ciao a tutti , ho un problema con il pannello in basso in kubuntu
<eightdaysaweek> riparare settori danneggiati, Carlin0
<dados> non mi sposta le applicazione , le mette dove vuole lui , e nn mi visualizza le app aperte
<dados> qualcuno mi sa dire come mai?:)
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> dados: 'non mi sposta' <-- ovvero?
<dados> ho un packard bell ,con kubuntu 16 sopra
<dados> c'è la barra delle applicazioni in basso ,
<dados> dove puoi mettere firefox e tutto quello che vuoi
<dados> adesso carico un immagine
<dados> http://prntscr.com/c4ff9i
<dados> ho firefox aperto a come si puo vedere non mi dice che ho la scheda aperta
<dados> ho una serie di applicazioni aperte che non mi visualizza
<dados> in più se cerco di spostare l icona del wifi ad esempio da sx a dx del pannello non lo fa...
<cristian_c> dados: magari devi sbloccare il pannello
<dados> http://prntscr.com/c4fgkn
<dados> anche se lo sblocco , le trascino a dx , loro tornano a sinistra
<cristian_c> !info kde-plasma
<ubot-it> Package kde-plasma does not exist in xenial
<dados> cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> !info kde-plasma-desktop
<ubot-it> Package kde-plasma-desktop does not exist in xenial
<dados> e non so dove trovare le informazioni riguardo lo schermo..
<cristian_c> !info plasma-desktop
<ubot-it> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1575 kB, installed size 7751 kB
<dados> perdonatemi ma non capisco
<cristian_c> dados: potresti fare una peova con plsma 5.7
<dados> come si fa?
<dados> se parliamo di aggiornamenti , il programma aggiornamenti dice che il sistema è gia aggiornato
<cristian_c> dados: tramite i backports di kubuntu
<dados> ma sono ppa?
<cristian_c> dados: altrimenti , aspetti la 16.10 con plasma aggiornato
<dados> molto bene...quindi il problema è quello
<cristian_c> dados: no
<dados> non capisco , fino a ieri andava
<cristian_c> no  ho idea se 5.7 risolve i problemi da te descritti. Potrebbe, come non potrebbe
<cristian_c> dados: fino a ieri andava?
<dados> sisi
<dados> non ho installato nulla però , da quando ho messo kubuntu  sto avendo problemi di questo tipo
<dados> tutti i giorni..
<dados> senza fare nulla  per di più
<cristian_c> dados: (cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<dados> fatto
<dados> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23027401/
<cristian_c> visto
<cristian_c> dados: prova a resettare plasma alle condizioni di fabbricz
<cristian_c> fabbrica
<dados> ok , come faccio a farlo?
<krabador> dados: sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> riavvii
<dados> fatto , non è successo nulla. devo solo riavviare adesso giusto?
<dados> a dopo
<dados> fatto tutto , adesso però non ci sono le cose sulla scrivania
<dados> sparito tutto
<cristian_c> 'le cose sulla scrivania' <- cosa?
<dados> se apro dolphin mi fa vedere che sulla scrivani ho delle cartelle
<dados> mentre senza l uso di dolphin la scrivania è vuota
<cristian_c> quindi non è sparito niente dalle carteppe
<cristian_c> cartelle
<dados> no le cartelle ci sono
<dados> non ho perso nulla
<dados> solo che mi dice che c'è delle roba sulla scrivania
<dados> ma che non vedo
<dados> mi spiego meglio
<cristian_c> dados: il difetto pre-riavvio è sparito?
<dados> si quello si ;)
<dados> risolto
<dados> grazie mille
<cristian_c> dados: vai nelle impostazioni di plasma
<krabador> dados: è stato tutto reimpostato in default
<cristian_c> e verifica che il desktop sia collegato alla cartella Scrivania
<krabador> reimpostatelo
<krabador> come ce l'avevo prima
<krabador> o ti serve che ti si dia una mano a farlo ?
<dados> fatto
<krabador> enjoy.
<dados> che differenza c'è tra vista cartelle , del desktop
<dados> e desktop e basta
<krabador> dados: provale entrambe
<dados> va bene va bene
<dados> quindi mi consigliate di non modificare in alcun modo la grafica ?
<dados> la tengo di default
<dados> senno mi si blocca di nuovo?
<cristian_c> dados: cosa intendi con 'modificare la grafica'?
<dados> se apro impostazioni vista e cartelle
<cristian_c> dados: c'è qualcosa che dovremmp sapere e hai omesso di dirci? ;)
<dados> mi da la possibilità di modificare le cose
<dados> parliamo di icone , sfondo
<dados> non devo cambiarle quindi , anche se il sistema me le mette lui .
<dados> io non ho scaricato ne ppa ne altro xD
<dados> il sistema mi offre dei temi installati come breeze dark
<dados> ho solo cambiato "tema"
<cristian_c> dados: beh, si può sempre scegliere di nuovo il sistema di default
<cristian_c> in caso di problemi
<Framarchino> Ciao ragazzi.
<Framarchino> Qualcuno mi sa dire come si può sentire il microfono collegato al pc dagli altoparlanti del computer?
<Guest98874> ciao a tutti! c'è nessuno?
<akis24> !chiedi | Guest98874
<ubot-it> Guest98874: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> !ciao | Guest98874
<ubot-it> Guest98874: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest98874> ciao akis, sono sempre io, pinkfloyd, ero nell'altra stanza, chiedo anche qui, per sicurezza: ho avuto un problema con il mio pc (win8.1) e ora ho intallato un livecd di ubuntu per salvare i file.. solo che non vedo alcune cartelle e files.. alcune cartelle dovrebbero contenere files ma risultano vuote.. e sopratutto, avevo delle cartelle important
<Guest98874> i nel desktop (di win ovviamente) che con ubuntu non trovo.
<akis24> Guest98874: ti ho gia' risposto di la' .. stessa risposta oltretutto qui è dedicato al supporto solo di sitemi ubuntu
<akis24> sistemi*
<chaldo> buonasera a tutti, ho provato ad installare arpon pacchetto tar.gz ma cmake ./ non è andato a buon fine http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23044514/ quella libreria è installata ed anche la versione -dev
<chaldo> non so come risolvere l'errore
<Framarchino> Ho bisogno di aiuto. devo amplificare l'ingresso del microfono da pc.
<Framarchino> e non so come fare. Su windows il sistema c'era, qui su ubuntu non riesco a trovarlo
<Framarchino> Scusate ancora... Nessuno mi sa dare una dritta per fare in modo di amplificare l'entrata del microfono sugli altoparlanti del pc?
<cristian_c> !chat | chaldo
<ubot-it> chaldo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Framarchino: ma ottieni l'effetto distorsione
<Framarchino> Riguarda il supporto ubuntu perché su Windows lo si poteva fare!
<Ab3L> Framarchino: l'entrata microfono o uscita altoparlanti?
<Framarchino> no perché faccio entrare uno strumento
<cristian_c> Framarchino: ma di cosa stai parlando?
<cristian_c> !chi | Framarchino
<ubot-it> Framarchino: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Framarchino> collego uno strumento all'entrata del microfono, ma se non lo sento
<Framarchino> è tutto molto complesso
<cristian_c> Framarchino: per favore, leggi, prima di lanciare invettive
<Framarchino> guarda che non ho lanciato invettive
<cristian_c> Framarchino: per favore, leggi, prima di lanciare invettive
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<Framarchino> Per parlare di cose non strettamente inerenti ubuntu puoi cambiare chat
<cristian_c> !chat | chaldo
<ubot-it> chaldo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Framarchino: se ti rferisci a questo, ti chiami chaldo, per caso?
<Framarchino> Qualcuno mi sa dire come posso amplificare l'entrata del microfono con ubuntu?
<Framarchino> Nelle impostazioni audio non mi è possibile farlo, o non ne sono capace.
<Framarchino> Ab3l tu mi puoi essere d'aiuto per caso?
<cristian_c> Framarchino: il 100% non si trova a fondo scala
<cristian_c> Framarchino: non si pinga ad personam, non è un call center
<Framarchino> cristian_c non è la prima volta che uso la chat e non ho mai avuto problemi.
<Ab3L> Framarchino: non proprio. ma se ben ricordo alcuni anni fa ho avuto un problma simile che ho risolto con pavumeter e pavucontrol.
<Framarchino> Grazie Ab3L
<cristian_c> Framarchino: e questo ti esenta dal compotarti in modo adeguato a una chat?
<Framarchino> Guarda secondo me sei tu quello che non si sta comportando in modo adeguato, fossi anche il moderatore...
<Ab3L> Framarchino: non saprei dirti di più.
<cristian_c> Ab3L: pavucontrol lo si installa se non sono presenti le impostazioni audio, cioè in derivate ufficiali
<cristian_c> Framarchino: preoccupati di farlo tu, se no puoi andare
<Framarchino> Io lo sto facendo e non credo sia scortesia dire una propria opinione sempre che qui non siamo in un regime dittatoriale.
<cristian_c> Framarchino: non c'entra niente , stai solo riempiendo il log di considerazione senza collaborare, e per di più hai abbondamente dimostrato di non leggere, il log lo testimoniaù
<cristian_c> Framarchino: e per fwvore, e per l'ultima volta , torna in topic
<mattia> Ciao, durante l'aggiornamento alla distro 16.04 (da 14.04) si è spento il pc. Al riavvio mi dà una schermata nera con
<Framarchino> Nulla ho scaricato pavumeter e pavucontrol e non mi dà la possibilità di amplificare l'ingresso del microfono
<cristian_c> Framarchino: perchè sd parli di amplificazione
<Framarchino> reagisce agli impoulsi sonori ma fuori non si sente nulla
<cristian_c> mentre il tuo reale obiettivo è portare la registrazione in riproduzione
<cristian_c> in realtime
<Framarchino> cristian_c non conosco il linguaggio specifico
<mattia> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (username) tty inserisco user e pw. inserisco e mi dice E: Error: brokencount orun-parts: /etc/update-mood.d/90-updates-available exited with return code 225
<Framarchino> tu mi sai aiutare?
<cristian_c> Framarchino: non si parla di amplificazione, se tu registri in ingresso normalmente, non riproduci
<cristian_c> e viceversa
<cristian_c> !chi | Framarchino
<ubot-it> Framarchino: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<mattia> anche da recovery mi rimanda alla stessa schermata di log
<cristian_c> mattia: potrebbe aver fallito l'avanzamento, che è sconsigliato
<cristian_c> tra 14.04 e 16.04, meglio installazione pulita della 16.04
<mattia> cristian_c: ok, quindi come devo fare?
<cristian_c> mattia: puoi mandare la live della 16.04, far partire l'installer e scegliere 'Altro' dal menù di installazione
<mattia> cristian_c: riesco a salvare i dati, così? (grazie delle risposte)
<cristian_c> a quel punto scegli la partizioni su cui è installata la 14.04 ma non spunti la
<Framarchino> Quindi cristian_c dovrei installare qualcosa in particolare?
<cristian_c> a quel punto scegli la partizioni su cui è installata la 14.04 ma NON spunti la casella 'formatta'
<cristian_c> Framarchino: un software c'è
<cristian_c> Framarchino: però puoi anche fare da riga di comando per provare al volo
<Framarchino> mi puoi aiutare?
<cristian_c> Framarchino: metti arecord e aplay in pipe
<mattia> cristian_c: ok, grazie. Cerco una pendrive, scarico e provo.
<Framarchino> in pipe significa nel terminale?
<cristian_c> mattia: se NON selezioni 'formatta' sulla partizione della 14.04, la home non viene toccata
<mattia> cristian_c: grazie mille. Forse ho già la live delle 14.04 intanto rimetto quella, che dici?
<cristian_c> mattia: ma poi comunque, crei un secondo utente e una volta installata la 16.04, sul nuovo sistema sposti i dati dalla home del primo utente al secondo utente
<cristian_c> Framarchino: ora ti mando un esempio
<Framarchino> grazie
<cristian_c> mattia: no, scarichi la 16.04, perché quella vuoi installare
<mattia> cristian_c: ok, chiaro, hai ragione!
<cristian_c> Framarchino: arecord -D siglahardware -f dat | aplay
<Framarchino> scrivo questo sul terminale?
<cristian_c> Framarchino: siglahardware è quello che ottieni da arecord -l
<cristian_c> Framarchino: no, arecord -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> serve la stringa relativa a scheda e ingresso mic che arecord -l elenca
<cristian_c> mattia: per qualasiasi problema durante la peocedura. non esitare a rivolgerti qui
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047289/
<mattia> cristian_c: grazie mille perchè ne avrò bisogno. intanto scarico la 16.04 e poi creo la live. dopo mi collegherò. Grazie ancora
<cristian_c> Framarchino: arecord -D hw:0,0 -f dat | aplay
<Framarchino> Sì ora lo fa... ovviamente con un grosso ritardo...
<cristian_c> Framarchino: era solo per provare ;)
<Framarchino> e mo...
<cristian_c> Framarchino: c'è un software di pulseaudio che fa ciò
<Framarchino> si chiama pulseaudio?
<cristian_c> non so se pavumeter, come aveva detto Ab3L faccia ciò
<cristian_c> Framarchino: no, pulseaudio è il server sonoro di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info pulseaudio
<ubot-it> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.0-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 743 kB, installed size 3920 kB
<cristian_c> !info pavumeter
<ubot-it> pavumeter (source: pavumeter): PulseAudio Volume Meter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-4build1 (xenial), package size 22 kB, installed size 72 kB
<cristian_c> no, pavumeter è solo per i volumi, il software ha un altro nome, spe
<cristian_c> Framarchino: trovato , paprefs
<cristian_c> !info paprefs
<ubot-it> paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-2 (xenial), package size 44 kB, installed size 309 kB
<Framarchino> ok grazie che cos'è?
<cristian_c> se lo cerchi nel software centrr
<cristian_c> o digiti: sudo apt-get install paprefs
<Framarchino> fatto
<cristian_c> ok, lancialo
<cristian_c> Framarchino: detto anche 'preferenze di pulseaudio'
<Framarchino> sì sì.. lanciato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Framarchino: simultaneous output
<cristian_c> ultima scheda a destra
<Framarchino> sì
<cristian_c> 'aggiungere dispositivo virtuale per uscita contemporanea su tutte le schede locali'
<Framarchino> sì
<Framarchino> non succede nulla
<cristian_c> hai spuntato l'opzione?
<cristian_c> e chiuso paprefs
<Framarchino> sì
<cristian_c> ora vai nelle impostazioni audio
<Framarchino> ci sono
<Framarchino> grazie
<Framarchino> un abbraccio
<Framarchino> non ho risolto ma smanetterò sono stanco
<Framarchino> ciao
<paolinux> ciao
<paolinux> qualcuno di voi sta usando kubuntu e ha porvato ad aggiornare dalla 14.04 LTS alla 16.04 LTS?
<krabador> paolinux: non farli
<krabador> *farlo
<paolinux> :)
<krabador> io non rido ne sorrido
<paolinux> krabador: consigli di fare una fresh install?
<krabador> si
<paolinux> hai provato a fare l'aggiornamento e ti è nadata male?
<paolinux> ho sempre fatto anche le fresh install.... mq questa volta mi sa fatica....
<krabador> paolinux: faticherai molto di più se qualcosa va storto
<paolinux> però mi sa che dovrò procedere con la fresh... perchè mi da subito un errore
<paolinux> krabador:  hai ragione
<krabador> paolinux: ma secondo te, si parla per perdere tempo?
<paolinux> direi di no
<paolinux> ma speravo che le cose fossero migliorate col tempo
<krabador> non solo ci sono diverse possibilità a prescindere che un salto di versione vada storto
<krabador> in base a come l'utente customizza il sistema eccetera
<krabador> nel caso di kubuntu , si passa da KDE 4 a KDE 5
<paolinux> si
<paolinux> meglio decisamente fare la fresh install
<krabador> le cose sono migliorate
<krabador> con kubuntu ê sconsigliato
<paolinux> ok, grazie
<anticorex> salve  tutti
<krabador> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<anticorex> salve vorrei una info
<anticorex> ho installatoubuntu 16.04versione gnome
<anticorex> come faccio a rinominare le mie interfccie
<anticorex> interfcce network
<krabador> non puoi
<anticorex> dando ifconfig
<anticorex> non mi da eth0 ma enp7s0
<krabador> è uno standard di nomenclatura che è stato adottato da una versione di systemd in poi
<krabador> anticorex, non è un bug
<krabador> ma una caratteristica.
<anticorex> lo so che non e un bug
<krabador> anticorex, https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<anticorex> ti spiego ho moltissimi script li dovrei modificare tutti per farli partire
<krabador> la vita è dura.
<anticorex> vabbe non e un problema
<anticorex> cmqgrazie
<krabador> leggi il link
<krabador> in fondo ti da qualche indicazione interessante.
<anticorex> okok
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-12
<bobolo> esiste una guida analitica di squid ?
<akis24> bobolo:  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/squid.html
<bobolo> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<fabio_cc> bobolo, anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Proxy
<bobolo> grazie
<fabio_cc> bobolo, prego
<montry> Premetto, ma si capisce da solo, che la mia esperienza è quasi nulla e passo al problema. In seguito a messaggi continui di errore del S.O. ho tentato di tutto, fino ad arrivare a formattare con il comando dd; quello che ho ottenuto è che non riesco più nemmeno a leggere un programma di riparazione grub su drive usb
<krabador> se hai formattato , non hai più un sistema.
<krabador> potresti indicare cosa hai formattato ?
<montry> inizialmente avevo provato a reinstallare il sistema per vedere se scomparivano i messaggi di errore, poi ho provato con gparted a demolire le partizioni; poi, siccome non riuscivo a riprendere la macchina nel senso che non vedevo comparire maschere di programma al tentativo di reinstallare il S:.O., ho pensato di rimontare la partizione che risult
<montry> ava ancora con gparted.
<krabador> bene, ripartiziona e reinstalla allora .
<montry> Poi ad un riavvio, il nulla... schermo nero e trattino lampeggiante
<montry> ma non c'è più nulla che interagisca con la scheda madre
<montry> ho provato di tutto, ho scaricato immagini iso di S.O. operativi linux, dos, windows, programmi autoavviabili
<montry> come posso fare a ripartizionare?
<krabador> se la tua esperienza è "quasi nulla" come sostieni , e sei di fronte ad un problema hardware , rivolgiti ad un centro assistenza.
<krabador> se vuoi reinstallare Ubuntu , fa un supporto di installazione correttamente
<montry> per problema hardware, intendi che la macchina è probabilmente rotta?
<krabador> montry: si
<krabador> !DVD | montry
<ubot-it> montry: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<krabador> !usbwin | montry
<ubot-it> montry: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !installazione | montry
<ubot-it> montry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<montry> non ho più la partizione windows, perché sul mio netbook non funzionava bene (troppo esosa di risorse)
<krabador> questo è ciò che ti serve . Se hai problemi chiedi
<krabador> se il problema è hardware , chiedi in un centro assistenza.
<montry> ok, grazie mille e buona giornata
<marcofe> ciao a tutti, sto provando a creare una connessione seriale usando rfcomm senza l'utilizzo del sudo, ma ottengo "Permission Denied"...qualcuno sa la soluzione a questo problema?Grazie
<acquarica> Ciao a tutti ragazzi/e
<acquarica> C'è qualcuno che usa un hub usb ovviamente su ubuntu? Avrei una domanda da farvi
<acquarica> Non c'è nessuno.. Vaaa beh pazienza :)
<glpiana> acquarica, sì,è normale usarli
<glpiana> chiedi
<acquarica> Volevo sapere se é normale che collegando una chiavetta e facendo "rimuovi unità in sicurezza" l'hub la ricolleghi al sistema
<acquarica> Non so se mi sono spiegato
<glpiana> acquarica, credo di avere inteso e non mi sembra normale
<acquarica> Praticamente con un hard disk usb la cosa é più evidente.. Nel senso che collegandolo direttamente al pc e facendo rimuovi unità in sicurezza, l'hard disk viene smontato e spento. Invece se tutto ciò lo faccio tramite hub l'hard disk viene si smontato ma mai spento
<glpiana> acquarica, quindi non lo rimonta. allora non vedo il problema. il fatto che rimanga acceso non è un problema. se non è montato puoi spegnerlo
<acquarica> Ho letto però che "rimuovi unità in sicurezza" serve per 'avvertire' il dispositivo che sarà scollegato e quindi far fare eventuali operazioni rimaste in sospeso al sistema. Se io faccio solo smonta la partizione e lo scollego "brutalmente" non può avere effetti negativi sull'hard disk?
<glpiana> acquarica, se cerchi di smontare una unità che sta facendo qualcosa, vieni avvisato che l'unità è in uso e sarebbe sciocco a quel punto staccarla
<acquarica> Quindi se l'unità é ferma basta fare smonta senza rimuovi? Se é cosi però non capisco cosa lo hanno messo a fare rimuovi? Solo per smontare più partizioni contemporaneamente?
<glpiana> acquarica, boh
<acquarica> Ok
<acquarica> Grazie comunque
<mattia> ciao!Ieri ho fallito l'avanzamento da 14.04 a 16.04 e qui mi è stato consigliato di reinstallare da live usb. Mi aiutate? Non vorrei perdere i dati!!grazie
<mattia> Ho già la live usb e avviata sul pc
<mattia> ...
<glpiana> mattia, hai fatto una copia die dati che non vuoi perdere?
<mattia> glpiana: non ho fatto in tempo
<glpiana> mattia, e vuoi fare una reinstallazione sperando che tutto vada bene?
<mattia> ieri mi avete consigliato di installare a fianco della partizione iniziale e condividere le home
<glpiana> mattia, chiunque l'abbia fatto si è dimenticato di dirti di fare un backup. o magari non ricordi tu che l'abbia detto
<mattia> l'hanno scritto qua
<mattia> glpiana: l'hanno scritto qua
<glpiana> mattia, chiunque l'abbia fatto si è dimenticato di dirti di fare un backup.
<mattia> glpiana: non riuscivo più ad accedere al sistema. Come posso fare?
<glpiana> mattia, hai detto che sei da live. attacca un supporto usb e copiaci sopra i dati che vuoi evitare di perdere
<mattia> glpiana: ma da live come faccio ad accedere ai dati dell'altro sistema?GRazie
<glpiana> mattia, aprendo il file manager dovresti vedere le partizioni del tuo sistema nella colonna di sinistra
<mattia> glpiana: non riesco a vederle. mi da solo cartelle e file di questo. Dove sbaglio?
<glpiana> !image | mattia
<ubot-it> mattia: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mattia> glpiana: sto usando un pc diverso.
<glpiana> mattia, se vuoi rendere difficile la cosa ci stai riuscendo benissimo :)
<mattia> glpiana: adesso mi collego alla chat con l'altro pc. faccio lo screenshot e lo invio qui.
<mattia> glpiana: scusami era solo per dire che ci avrei messo qualche secondo in più :)
<mattia> glpiana: http://prnt.sc/c4twlg
<mattia> glpiana: ho fatto giusto?scusami se sono niubbo
<lopane> buongiorno, vorrei sapere se è possibile installare itunes su ubutu, grazie
<mattia> glpiana: il messaggio di ieri diceva > se non selezioni formatta sulla partizione della 14.04 la home non viene toccata. Poi comunque, crei un secondoutente e una volta installata la 16.04, sul nuovo sistema sposti i dati dalla home del primo utente al secondo utente=
<glpiana> mattia, la cosa è ragionevole, ma prima di toccare, un backup dei dati sarebbe meglio farlo
<glpiana> e in ogni caso, è sempre meglio avere una copia dei propri dati
<lopane> qualcuno può rispondere alla mia semplice domanda?
<glpiana> lopane, non c'è supporto su software esterno. penso tu possa cercare su google se si può farlo tramite wine
<glpiana> mattia, se clicchi su "computer" nella colonna a sinistra, cosa vedi?
<lopane> grazie molto gentile, ho gia provto con wine, ma non ho ottenuto risultati, in alternativa c è un programma linux che permetta di sincronizzare la musica sul mio ipod shuffle?
<glpiana> lopane, http://http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPortatili/Ipodwiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPortatili/Ipod
<glpiana> scusa, doppio incolla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPortatili/Ipod
<mattia> glpiana: faccio lo screenshot e te lo invio
<lopane> grazie mille gentilissimi
<mattia> glpiana: hai ragione sul backup, pensavo i farlo prima della installazione ma e` partita senza che me ne accorgessi.
<mattia> glpiana: http://prnt.sc/c4u6j1
<glpiana> mattia, clicca su quel 496 GB Volume
<mattia> glpiana: http://prntscr.com/c4u8kh
<glpiana> mattia, in home troverai il nome del tuo utente immagino, e, dentro, i tuoi dati
<mattia> glpiana: bella li! trovato tutto! esiste uno strumento di backup in ubuntu o copio incollo tutto?
<glpiana> mattia, copia e incolla
<mattia> glpiana: Grazie un mondo. Dopo il backup consigli una installazione pulita?
<glpiana> mattia, sì
<mattia> glpiana: grazie mille davvero, scusa ancora per la fatica iniziale!
<mattia> glpiana: resto connesso che non si sa mai
<davon> ciao a tutti , ho installato budgie , seguendo la guida ufficiale , su ubuntu 16. presa da questo link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Budgie
<davon> vorrei toglierlo, come faccio?
<davon> ho seguito la guida e mi sono fermato a budgie desktop , ho installato quello e basta. ora ho l ambiente grafico di budgie
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge | davon
<ubot-it> davon: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Carlin0> purga il ppa e sei a posto
<davon> apt-get install ppa-purge ?
<Carlin0> leggi la guida , non ho mai usato ppa quindi non so
<davon> per installarlo , poi do il comando per sudo per togliere budgie
<davon> questa guida la conosco , ho già usato quei comando per togliere le ppa
<davon> comandi*
<davon> ma non si toglie
<zangetsu94> Salve
<zangetsu94> Posso linkarvi un thread che ho aperto sul forum in lingua inglese?
<zangetsu94> lì spiego molto dettagliatamente il mio problema
<zangetsu94> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333699
<zangetsu94> c'è nessuno?
<Utonto> salve
<musicmaniac> ciao a tutti, ho un piccolo problema: rythmbox non mi trova le canzoni, quando faccio importa e seleziono la cartella da cui importarle come facevo su mint, non trova nulla.. può essere mi manchi qualche pkg?
<musicmaniac> c è nessuuuunoooo?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | musicmaniac
<ubot-it> musicmaniac: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> musicmaniac: prova a mandare rhythmbox da terminale per vedere se esce qualche messaggio d'errore
<Cla92> Salve a tutti. Quando creo una chiavetta usb di linux avviabile, non la legge nemmeno dal bios... volevo installare linux sulla chiavetta usb ma mi funzionano solo i dvd.
<Cla92> Posso tranquillamente installare linux da dvd su usb?
<musicmaniac> el ho fatta installando dei plugin perchè sta merda di linux manco gli mp3 ha di default, buonaerata :)
<pier> buona sera
<pier> chi mi aiuta per installare ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !installazione | pier
<ubot-it> pier: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pier> non mi viene il file iso per masterizzarlo grazie
<Carlin0> cosa vuol dire pier : non mi viene il file iso ?
<pier> non trovo il file iso per masterizzarlo
<pier> sono un neofita
<pier> scusa
<fabio_cc> vado, notte
<pier> ce qualcuno ?
<Carlin0> pier, ma l'hai scaricato ?
<pier> come faccio per fare installaz ubuntu
<pier> si
<pier> certo
<Carlin0> ora segui la guida per masterizzare
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<pier> non mi trova l'iso
<pier> ok
<krabador> pier: ce l'hai sottomano la guida dell'installazione
<pier> si
<pier> certo
<pier> va beh vado in negozio me lo faccio installare
<RobyDomus> ciao ho un problema con l'installazione dello scanner mi potete aiutare?
<RobyDomus> c'è qualcuno?
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-13
<RobyDomus> Ciao  tutti. Ho un problema con l'installazione dello SCANNER; Ho una stampante multifunzione Epson XP-520 che viene riconosciuta dal sistema ma non avviene lo stesso per lo scanner. Ho l'ultima versione di Ubuntu a 32 bit.
<RobyDomus> Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Almeno datemi un segnale per dirmi se sono nella chat giusta, Grazie
<Ab3L> ho un problema con apt-get update. sono su kubuntu 14.04 32bit. alla fine dell'apt-get update ho il messaggio
<Ab3L> Non è disponibile alcuna chiave pubblica per i seguenti ID di chiavi:
<Ab3L> 1397BC53640DB551W:
<Ab3L> Cercando su internet, ho trovato che dovrei cancellare i repo per google chrome (per cui la versione 32bit non è più supportata).
<Ab3L> Solo che non ho quel repo. Come me ne libero? Esiste un modo per vedere chi è collegato a quell'ID?
<Ab3L> ho un problema. sono su kubuntu 14.04 32bit. dopo apt-get update ottengo il messaggio che dice che non è disponibile alcuna chiave pubblica per l'ID 1397BC53640DB551. Sul web indicano che il messaggio è collegato al fatto che google chrome a 32 bits non è più supportato. quindi il repo dev'essere tolto o aggiornato a 64bit.
<Ab3L> il fatto è che io non ho più il repo per google chrome (almeno non lo trovo nei vari /etc/apt/sources
<Ab3L> )
<Ab3L> sapete come risolvere e/o come fare a trovare a chi potrebbe corrispondere quell'ID ?
<Ab3L> ok. trovato come risolvere: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1397BC53640DB551
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Ab3L
<ubot-it> Ab3L: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<sadif> ciao a tutti , vorrei un consiglio
<sadif> ho un vecchio pc , su cui vorrei mettere ubuntu
<sadif> adesso vi scrivo tutte le caratteristiche con pastebin
<sadif> se caricasse xD
<cristian_c> sadif: ma scrivile anche qui, le caratteristiche
<cristian_c> non mandare un paste per una cosa del genere
<sadif> va bene
<sadif> allora ho un processore genuine intel(R) CPU T2080 @1.73 GHz
<sadif> RAM 2 GB
<sadif> a 32 bit
<cristian_c> desktop
<sadif> eh desktop lo sto cercando xD
<cristian_c> pentium
<cristian_c> un processore che ha 9 anni
<sadif> ho una nvidia geforce go 7300 da 128 MB
<cristian_c> sadif: ti consiglio una xubuntu. a dir la verità
<sadif> si un pentium dual core  inside
<sadif> xubunutu?
<cristian_c> o ubuntu mate
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> http://xubuntu.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> !ubuntu-mate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntu-mate'
<cristian_c> !mate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mate'
<cristian_c> !ubuntumate
<ubot-it> ubuntumate is https://ubuntu-mate.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-mate | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<sadif> allora ada per xubuntu?
<sadif> vada*
<cristian_c> sadif: provale entambe in live.
<cristian_c> quale ti va e quale gira meglio tra le due, installi
<sadif> mmh..ok , e in base a cosa scelgo?
<sadif> a quella piu fluida?
<sadif> perfetto
<sadif> i link sono quelli che mi ha inviato ubot?
<cristian_c> sadif: provale entambe in live. '
<cristian_c> sadif: sì, hai i link a disposizione
<sadif> faccio un cd di entrambi e le scarico a 32 bit
<sadif> gentilissimi :)
<cristian_c> ma il consiglio è teatarle in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> sadif: dvd, non cd
<sadif> pardon
<cristian_c> su un cd non ci stanno
<sadif> dvd ;)
<cristian_c> !iso | sadif
<ubot-it> sadif: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> masterizzala con i metodi indicati
<cristian_c> nella guida wiki
<sadif> grazie mille , tanto con ubuntu 16 che ho sull altro pc , con brasero fa tutto da solo ;)
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi sai già come installare l'os
<cristian_c> altrimwnri
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sadif> grazie mille :)
<sadif> vado a mangiare , vi aggiorno se avesi problemi :) grazie milleù
<cristian_c> di niene
<sadif> allora ci sono , di xubuntu scarico la versione
<sadif> i386 giusto cristian_c
<sadif> ?
<cristian_c> sì, per entrambe, 16.04
<cristian_c> in formato .iso
<sadif> perfetto!!:)
<sadif> fatto tutto con successo , adesso scelgo l ambiente che viaggia meglio . grazie cristian_c buona giornata :)
<_Zara_> buongiorno a tutti, ho la versione 14.04 LTS di ubuntu sul mio pc (assieme a win7), ho provato a fare l'upgrade a 16.04 LTS perchè ho visto che era disponibile tra gli aggiornamenti, ma dopo averlo fatto il PC non partiva più con ubuntu. Ho quindi installato nuovamente la 14.04 LTS. Se scarico la 16.04 LTS e la installo da CD sopra alla 14.014 facc
<_Zara_> io danni o è una procedura più o meno corretta?
<cristian_c> _Zara_: è più corretta
<cristian_c> _Zara_: l'avanzamento da 14.04 a 16.04 può essere causa di problem9
<cristian_c> problemi
<_Zara_> cristian_c ma devo fare backup o mantiene i miei documenti?
<cristian_c> _Zara_: c'è un metodo per preservare i dati della home
<_Zara_> cristian_c e soprattutto ogni volta tribolo per installare e far funzionare correttamente la mia stampante multifunzione, dovrò farlo di nuovo vero? :(
<_Zara_> cristian_c come si fa?
<cristian_c> _Zara_: una volta fatto partire l'installer, selezioni 'altro' nel menù di scelta
<cristian_c> _Zara_: che stampante hai e quale metodo usi?
<_Zara_> cristian_c ho una epson stylus, cerco i driver e li installo da terminale
<cristian_c> _Zara_: se installi, installi, quindi ovviamente dovrai reinstallare le applicazioni che hai aggiunto successivamente all'installazione di ubuntu
<_Zara_> cristian_c sono autodidatta mi invento un po' le cose :P
<cristian_c> 'cerco i driver'
<_Zara_> sul sito di epson ci sono fortunatamente
<cristian_c> _Zara_: nella schermata 'Altro', selezioni la partizione su cui è presente la 14.04 e scegli di installarci la 16.04
<cristian_c> _Zara_: però occhio a NON spuntare la casella 'formatta'
<cristian_c> altrimenti perderai i dati della tua home
<cristian_c> _Zara_: hai parlato di 'tribolare' ;)
<_Zara_> cristian_c se formatto formatta solo la sua partizione però giusto? quella di win7 non la tocca?
<cristian_c> _Zara_: non stai leggendo, concentrati
<cristian_c> _Zara_: però occhio a NON spuntare la casella 'formatta'
<_Zara_> haahahah si perchè ho dovuto cercare bene la prima volta
<cristian_c> altrimenti perderai i dati della tua home
<_Zara_> sisi ho letto
<_Zara_> volevo capire cosa succedeva in caso contrario
<_Zara_> :P
<_Zara_> scusami :(
<cristian_c> _Zara_: puoi sempre conservare i pacchi deb di epson
<_Zara_> ecco
<cristian_c> _Zara_: dopo aver scelto di non formattare la partizione di sistema
<_Zara_> cristian_c ma poi serve veramente installare la 16.04????
<_Zara_> :D
<cristian_c> _Zara_: crei un secondo account utente durante l'installazione, e una volta finito e riavviato nella 16.04, sposti i dati dalla home del primo utente a quella del secondo utente
<_Zara_> cristian_c un secondo account nel senso di un account con un nome diverso giusto?
<cristian_c> _Zara_: per la stampante non so, ma hai kernel (i driver della macchina, quindi) aggiornato, stack grafico aggiornato, e software dei repository ufficiali aggiornati
<cristian_c> _Zara_: sì
<_Zara_> cristian_c ora si perchè dopo aver installato nuovamente la 14.04 ho dovuto aggiornare di nuovo tutto
<_Zara_> cristian_c poi dai la stampante alla fine è l'ultima cosa, quella importante sono i dati che altrimenti devo trasferire sulle cartelle di win7 e poi riprendere (questo è il metodo che avevo pensato)
<krabador> _Zara_, e non puoi fare un'installazione pulita di 16.04 ?
<cristian_c> _Zara_: quello che ti ho indicato è meno lungo, se lo esegui correttamente
<f843d0> _Zara_: potrebbe comunque essere un buon momento per fare un backup completo dei dati. C'è pur sempre il rischio di hardware fault indipendentemente dalle manovre intraprese sui sistemi operativi
<_Zara_> cristian_c pulita intendi formattando la sua partizione?
<_Zara_> cristian_c hai ragione sul backup dovrei comprare un'altra unità esterna e farlo li
<krabador> _Zara_, mettiti nella condizione piu' efficiente, scegli cosa usare, tra 14.04 o 16.04, backuppati i dati , e fa installazione completa
<krabador> se non puoi,
<krabador> fa il ripristino manuale, come spiegatoti da cristian_c
<_Zara_> krabador sisi posso quindi a questo punto farò così: backup e installazione pulita
<_Zara_> krabador mi chiedo però se abbia veramente senso passare a 16.04...
<krabador> meglio la camicia rossa, o quella blu ?
<_Zara_> krabador bella questa...ho capito mantengo la 14.04
<_Zara_> :D
<krabador> _Zara_, la procedura di aggiornamento da una versione all'altra, a prescindere da quale versione a quale versione , puo' purtroppo dare problemi, per tutta una serie di ragioni, per questo sconsigliabile
<_Zara_> krabador infatti facendo l'aggiornamento non partiva proprio più
<krabador> questo non significa che 16.04 non funzioni, solo perchè ti è finita male la procedura di aggiornamento
<krabador> questo è il nesso.
<_Zara_> avevo intuito fosse andato male l'aggiornamento infatti non vorrei rifarlo per rischiare di nuovo
<_Zara_> krabador allora o faccio un'installazione pulita o rimango così
<_Zara_> ci penso
<krabador> per questo ti si sta dicendo di fare nuova installazione
<krabador> puoi , "per pensare meglio" fare un supporto di installazione di 16.04
<krabador> o dvd o usb, a tua scelta
<krabador> e mandare la sessione di prova
<_Zara_> krabador infatti sto scaricando la 16.04 vedrò com'è...
<_Zara_> A questo punto direi che siete tutti stati estremamente utili, vi ringrazio moltissimo per la pazienza!!!!
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<_Zara_> grazie a tutti e buon proseguimento!
<Pinguino81> ciao sono un pinguino l
<Pinguino81> cerco aspetto ubuntu per windows 7
<Pinguino81> esite
<cristian_c> Pinguino81: ?
<cristian_c> !ciao | Pinguino81
<ubot-it> Pinguino81: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Pinguino81
<ubot-it> Pinguino81: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Pinguino81> cerco tema di ubuntu per windows 7 esiste
<cristian_c> Pinguino81: sei nel canale sbagliato
<Pinguino81> aspetto graficp
<Pinguino81> dove devo andare
<Pinguino81> diregietemi
<cristian_c> Pinguino81: domanda tranquillamente nelle risorse di utenti windows
<cristian_c> !windows | Pinguino81
<ubot-it> Pinguino81: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Skuff> Buonasera a tutti, potrei avere un attimo di assistenza sul piano security, virus, ecc
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Skuff> Si hai ragione. Credo ci potrebbe essere la possibilia che il mio firefox mozilla ha un malware redirect, o cmq una cosa del genere
<Skuff> ho navigato in molti siti russi alla ricerca di informazioni su uno scammer
<Skuff> ho delle sue foto sul computer,l ecc
<Skuff> So bene che Ubuntu dovrebbe essere piuttosto immune da queste cose
<effielenses> Ciao a tutti ! Ho qualche problema relativo alla connessione wifi. Riesco a connettermi solo attraverso il cavo. Ubuntu non vede nessuna rete, non mi da proprio l'opzione...
<Skuff> mi leggi effielenses@
<Skuff> ?
<effielenses> Ti leggo, sì!
<Skuff> mi sa che non arriva nessuno a darci una mano
<effielenses> sono fiduciosa. qualcuno giungerà! :)
<krabador> effielenses: chiedi tranquillamente in canale
<krabador> puoi nel frattempo vedere il link delle linee guida , nel topic
<Skuff> krabrador, ho guardato la guida, il mio problema e' che questo tizio e' un professionista, mi servirebbe un controllo da ultima spiaggia
<Skuff> io sono ai comandi upgrade e update
<krabador> Skuff: potresti spiegare cosa stai dicendo
<krabador> alla base di quale questione?
<effielenses> Premettiamo: sono nuovissima nel mondo di Ubuntu- e quindi neppure troppo esperta! Ho di recente installato Ubuntu 16.04 sul mio Acer Aspire-E5-571G, continuando a mantenere Windows 10. E' andato tutto bene, fin quando non ho notato che non rileva alcuna rete wifi- che invece viene tranquillamente vista da Windows, e da lì riesco a connettermi. Pos
<effielenses> so connettermi solo via cavo...
<Skuff> "alla base di quale questione" ? non l'ho detto io. Credo di avere il browser infettato
<Skuff> o forse peggio il computer. Di certo il browser si comporta in maniera strana
<Carlin0> Skuff, al massimo pulisci le impostazioni nella home  e tanti saluti
<Skuff> se mi dici come si fa
<Skuff> @Carlino
<krabador> Skuff: sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> riavvii
<Skuff> e dovrei essere a posto?
<Skuff> grande
<Skuff> torno tra poco
<Carlin0> Skuff, col browser chiuso
<Carlin0> pure senza sudare
<Skuff> ma non succede
<Skuff> niente
<krabador> Skuff: non tutti ha estetica.
<krabador> Skuff: prendi confidenza col terminale in linux
<Skuff> no il terminale l'ho aperto e ho incollato quella stringa
<Carlin0> Skuff, chiudi il browser e dai mv .mozilla .mozilla-old
<Skuff> il comando
<Skuff> se chiudo il broswer perdo questa chat no?
<krabador> effielenses: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Skuff: beh si
<Carlin0> ma prima chiudi il browser
<Skuff> ragazzi vi prego siete gentilissimi uno alla volta :)
<Carlin0> scriviit il comando prima
<krabador> effielenses: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Skuff,  mv .mozilla .mozilla-old
<Skuff> vabbe ragazzi mi state un po confondendo
<krabador> Skuff: beh , però anche tu , ti chiedo a cosa ti rifrisci
<Skuff> krabador e carlino potete stabilire
<krabador> e non rispondi ..m
<Skuff> chi mi aiuta
<krabador> Skuff: stabilisci qual'è il problema
<krabador> Skuff: e leggi con calma le risposte di tutti
<Skuff> il problema e' che il browser sembra comportarsi in maniera strana, sono stato su molti siti russi cliccando qui e li , (non porno) ero alla ricerca di informazioni su un particolare scammer
<effielenses> @krabador, ho fatto tutto e installato. riavvio?
<krabador> effielenses: no
<Skuff> ad esempio a un certo punto mi si aprivano finestre nere sui link con comandi dentro
<krabador> effielenses: incolla il link dell'ultimo
<krabador> ma bene
<Skuff> vorrei farrvi vedere cosa succede quando copio le stringhe sul terminale. L'ho fatto altre volte e non dovrebbe avere la fascia bianca
<Skuff> se mi passate il link dove mettere le jpg, ve lo faccio vedere
<krabador> !pastebin | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Skuff> krabrador mi serve farti vedere la foto
<Skuff> su pastebin non credo di poterla mettere
<Skuff> vedresti le lstringhe ma non quello che dico io
<Carlin0> !image | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23051983/]
<Skuff> questo intanto e' il pastebin del testo
<Skuff> http://prnt.sc/c59di8
<Skuff> questo e' lo screenshot
<Carlin0> Skuff, mv .config .config-old
<Skuff> nel terminale carlino?
<Skuff> o dove?
<krabador> Skuff: che sarebbe il comando che ti ho dato prima
<krabador> che hai detti di aver mandato
<Skuff> con sudo davanti?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> senz asudare
<Skuff> non mi restituisce niente
<krabador> Skuff: riavvia
<Skuff> mi rida il nome del computer
<Skuff> ok
<Skuff> e dopo devo tornare qui?
<krabador> se vuoi ...
<Skuff> o forse devo prima cxhiudere il browser
<Skuff> poi dare ikl comando
<Skuff> e poi riavviare?
<effielenses> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23051989/
<krabador> effielenses: la wireless è UNCLAIMED
<effielenses> e cosa dovrei fare?
<effielenses> come si rende "claimed"?
<krabador> effielenses: rfkill list
<krabador> pastebin
<effielenses> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23052016/
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<PANDREA87> Permesso buonasera
<cristian_c> effielenses: sudo software-properties-gtk
<krabador> effielenses: possono esserci problemi con le reti a 5ghz e 2.5ghz per via del driver
<krabador> !ciao | PANDREA87
<ubot-it> PANDREA87: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<PANDREA87> volevo chiedere perchè secondo voi non riesco a trovare un programma nella dash anche se nella schermata di Synaptic risulta probabilmente installato: il programma è HPLIP
<effielenses> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23052071/ . Cosa posso fare...?
<cristian_c> effielenses: si è aperta una finestra
<cristian_c> effielenses: vai in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> effielenses: e descrivi quale opzione è selezionata
<effielenses> Ci sono
<effielenses> dunque: http://prnt.sc/c59ljm
<cristian_c> sì, il problema è decisamente un altro
<PANDREA87> ma non lo chiederò e continuerò il mio viaggio in UBUNTU da solo krabador!
<PANDREA87> ciao! alla prossima!
<cristian_c> effielenses: hai installato 16.04 da zero?
<krabador> PANDREA87: hai preso le medicine ogg
<krabador> ?
<effielenses> ho affidato il tutto a dei tizi di un centro di assistenza, i quali non mi hanno saputo aiutare con questo problema
<PANDREA87> krabador certo certo ahaha comunque con Ubuntu va un po' meglio ora ciaoo alla prossima chat libera!
<cristian_c> effielenses: ma prima avevi 14.04 o 15.10?
<effielenses> 14.04
<krabador> PANDREA87: sei in supporto
<cristian_c> effielenses: ok, quindi è possibile che è stato fatto un avanzamento da 14.04, piuttosto che una nuova installazione
<effielenses> ma credo che avesse lo stesso problema in wifi
<cristian_c> effielenses: pastebinit è installato?
<effielenses> Sì, ho provveduto prima
<cristian_c> effielenses: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<effielenses> temo di dovervi lasciare, con questa connessione ho i minuti contati! Domani sarò nuovamente qui, spero in modo più stabile. Intanto vi ringrazio tantissimo per l'attenzione e l'assoluta disponibilità! Grazie :)
<Stefano123456789> Ho installato l'ultima versione di UBUNTU. Nel riavviare il PC mi compare la videata nera, mi chiede UN e PW e poi rimane in attesa di un qualche comando. Cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Stefano123456789
<ubot-it> Stefano123456789: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Stefano123456789> COMPAQ PRESARIO CQ60 425 sl - amd athlon X2 - nvidia graphics, di più non so dirti o dovresti dirmi dove guardare
<cristian_c> quindi scheda nvidia
<cristian_c> Stefano123456789: se è un portatile , dovrebbe essere scritto sull'etichetta incollata al poggiapolsi
<Stefano123456789> Si, penso di si, così c'è scritto ma non riesco a capirne di più. Non ho manuali perchè il Pc era di seconda mano. NVIDIA GRAPHICS è tutto quello che ho trovato sul poggiapolsi e anche sul retro non trovo nulla di più.
<cristian_c> Stefano123456789: quanti sistemi operativi hai installato?
<Stefano123456789> Solo UBUNTU che funzionava perfettamente prima dell'aggiornamento.
<cristian_c> 'ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu' <-- proprio aggiornamento?
<Stefano123456789> Mi usciva se volevo passare a UBUNTU 16 ... ma non come semplice aggiornamento che fa di solito ed io ho detto di si
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere una geforce 8200m
<cristian_c> ma la prossima volta, fatti dare il materiale informativo dal precedente proprietario ;)
<cristian_c> Stefano123456789: quindi hai fatto un avanzamento
<cristian_c> Stefano123456789: gli avanzamenti di versione possono essere rischiosi
<cristian_c> a seconda di com'è la situazione precedente
<cristian_c> e di cosa si è fatto
<Stefano123456789> Ormai il danno l'ho fatto, non pensavo ci fossero rischi ...
<cristian_c> quindi, possono anche non andare perfettamente a buon fine, o esenti da difetti successivi
<cristian_c> Stefano123456789: diciamo che è preferibile un'installazione da zero
<Stefano123456789> Ma dalla videata nera posso vedere il tipo di scheda o i dati che ti sarebbero utili?
<cristian_c> Stefano123456789: io ti consiglio di scaricare la 16.04
<Stefano123456789> Ciò significa perdita dei dati?
<cristian_c> Stefano123456789: se puoi fare backup, reinstalli, altrimenti fai un ripristino manuale installando sulla partizione della 14.04 (se avevi quella) senza formattare la home
<Stefano123456789> Ma la 16.04.1 è quella che mi risulta installata da videata nera, solo che non parte l'interfaccia-
<cristian_c> Stefano123456789: è un problema per te fare quanto consigliato?
<cristian_c> per i motivi fin qui elencati
<Stefano123456789> Dovrei trovare un'altro PC e scaricare il file di installazione dal portale di ubuntu e poi collegare la chiavetta a questo e fare cosa? Ammesso che sia la procedura giusta.
<cristian_c> Stefano123456789: ti serve un dispositivo con accesso al web, con abbastanza spazio di archiviazione
<cristian_c> tramite il quale scaricare il file .iso della 16.04
<cristian_c> se hai windows , puoi utilizzare rufus
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> o masterizzare un dvd
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Stefano123456789> Proverò così ... grazie ...
<cristian_c> Stefano123456789: spetta
<cristian_c> Stefano123456789: non hai detto se vuoi reinstallare facendo backup
<cristian_c> *installare
<Stefano123456789> Per me sono cose un po' problematiche, non sono molto esperto di computer, però ti ringrazio delle informazioni e del tempo che hai perso. Pensavo ci fosse una parolina magica per far partire l'interfaccia grafica ma evidentemente non è così, cercherò qualcuno nei paraggi un po' più esperto e vedrò di fare come mi hai suggerito. Graziee di nuov e b
<Stefano123456789> uona serata
<gorgi> Buonasera
<enea> ciao, installato ubuntu mate16.04su 12.04 al primo avvio non mi accetta la password immessa in fase di installazione. posso accedere solo come ospite
<enea> come posso accedere al sistema come root?
<gorgi> ho problemi su ubuntu 16.04, non avessi mai aggiornato la 14.04 che andava benissimo
<krabador> gorgi: il salto di versione è sconsigliato s prescindere se il sistema si customizza molto
<krabador> !ripristino | gorgi
<ubot-it> gorgi: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<enea> provato dal grub ad accedere a shell root ma il problema rimane
<krabador> enea: attento a maiuscole e minuscole
<enea> ho messo solo minuscole
<gorgi> ho perso tutto xhè ho fatto l'installazione da boot /disk accettando formattazione dedicata a linux
<krabador> gorgi: allora passa a descrivere
<krabador> " i problemi "
<gorgi> la ver 16.04 nonostante abbia scelto la lingua ita,mi ha dato firefox in inglese
<krabador> gorgi: eri connesso , in installazione ?
<gorgi> si per non perdere tempo dopo,
<gorgi> ho seguito il consiglio a video
<gorgi> amule mi da problemi ai server
<enea> come posso cambiare password?
<A_Gennaro11xx> Salve, qualcuno sa come configurare emacs per java con auto-complete?
<krabador> !chat | A_Gennaro11xx
<ubot-it> A_Gennaro11xx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> gorgi: amule lo chiedi a loro
<gorgi> la 16.04 mi mi sembra più stabile , ma non ha dentro già preintallato firefox in italiano
<gorgi> ho acquistato il dvd da SPREA Edizioni
<gorgi> Posso ripristinare alla ver precedente? e come si fa.
<cristian_c> gorgi: non so se corrisponde alla .iso ufficiale scaricabile dal sito ubuntu
<gorgi> Mi conviene scaricarmela dal sito ubuntu?
<cristian_c> gorgi: avere un supporto live/installazione è sempre utile
<cristian_c> come in questo caso, oltre che per installare il sistema
<gorgi> mi rimetti il link per il ripristine che non vedo più
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gorgi> ok trovato
<cristian_c> gorgi: quando scegli 'Altro' dal menù dell'installer, occhio a NON spuntare 'formatta' sulla partizione nella quale installare
<cristian_c> altrimenti la home della vecchia installazione sulla stessa partizione verrà sovrascritta
<cristian_c> e perderai i tuoi dati
<cristian_c> quindi, scegli la stessa partizione su cui installare la 16.04, ma NON formattarla
<cristian_c> dopodiché, durante l'installazione, gorgi , crea un secondo utente
<cristian_c> al termine dell'installazione. dopo aver riavviato su 16.04, copia i dati della home del primo utente nella home del secondo utente creato durante il ripristino
<cristian_c> gorgi: non so se hai ben chiaro quello che ho scritto
<cristian_c> *sposta i dati
<gorgi> ok, grazie, provo a studiarmi la procedura per il ripristino
<RobyDomus> Ciao a tutti
<RobyDomus> spero che qualcuno mi aiuti a installare lo scanner di una stampante multifunzione Epson XP-520
<RobyDomus> qualcuno mi dà un segno che la chat è ativa?
<RobyDomus> Ho sbagliao chat?
<krabador> mandicus75_, mandicus75 quanti ne siete ?
<mandicus75> troppi ... sono entrato due volte perchè il programma ha crashato !!
<mandicus75> sorry ...
<krabador> nessun problema
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-14
<gorgi> Notte: ho perso irrimedialbilmente la 14.04 per aver fatto l'aggiornamento a 16.04. Meditate.
<krabador> gorgi, no, medita tu
<krabador> gorgi, il sistema è tuo , tu ne sei responsabile, proporzionalmente al fatto di informarti a dovere sul significato di determinate operazioni
<krabador> nel log di questo canale c'è "gorgi	ho perso tutto xhè ho fatto l'installazione da boot /disk accettando formattazione dedicata a linux"
<gorgi> Ho già meditato che è colpa mia. Meditate è riferito al fatto di fare attenzione soprattutto ai novelli come me... Bisogna saper perdere
<krabador> gorgi, non credere che tutti i novelli si buttino alla cieca , nelle operazioni di manutenzione. Medita.
<krabador> <krabador> nel log di questo canale c'è "gorgi ho perso tutto xhè ho fatto l'installazione da boot /disk accettando formattazione dedicata a linux"  ---> quest'operazione non c'entra nulla con la procedura di aggiornamento di sistema, se per te
<krabador> è la stessa cosa, cerca di dare il consiglio solo a quella categoria di utenti che possa confonderla, e non è molto corposa.
<gorgi> Un saluto meditando... notte.. domani è un altro giorno. Grazie cmq
<Skuff> Ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi dove trovo il file con il log della chat di ieri? devo ripetere la stessa procedura e non voglio disturbare. grazie
<cristian_c> !log | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> è scritto anche nel topic del canale
<Skuff> si ho visto, ma ho cliccato 2016 --> agosto ---> 14 e mi esce una lista molto lunga da cui non saprei scegliere
<Carlin0> ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> Skuff: ubuntu-it.html
<Skuff> grazie christian
<cristian_c> Skuff: grazie Carlin0 vorrai dire
<Skuff> ah scusami :) mi sono uscite due risposte, la tua e quella di christian
<Carlin0> grazia graziella lol
<cristian_c> sshhh
<Skuff> ahah non dirmi che sei di napoli
<cristian_c> !chat | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Skuff> posso dire una cosa mi esce questa pagina /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/14/#ubuntu-jp.txt
<cristian_c> Skuff: parki giapponese?
<cristian_c> *parli
<Skuff> no, ma purtroppo quella e' la pagina che mi esce
<cristian_c> Skuff: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/14/%23ubuntu-it.html
<Skuff> eh scusami in realta' ieri era il 13, quindi ora ho cercato il 13
<Skuff> trovato!
<cristian_c> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/13/%23ubuntu-it.html
<Skuff> chiudo il browser, perche' mi si diceva di farlo col browser chiuso. Grazie!
<andrea> buongiorno
<Guest37894> ciao
<dados> ciao a tutti
<dados> ho un problema con ubuntu 16
<dados> riguardo al wifi
<dados> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23056072/ dati techici pc
<dados> tecnici*
<dados> lo accendo , e si collega al wifi , poi se sospendo la sessione e poi la riprendo non si collega piu
<dados> devo riavviarlo , come mai?
<dados> non c 'è nessuno?
<f843d0> !nessuno | dados
<ubot-it> dados: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> dados: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<dados> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23056098/
<dados> prima del link c'è scritto questo pero
<dados> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<dados> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<dados> cristian_c ho ripetuto il comando , con sudo davanti
<dados> è uscito questo link , http://paste.ubuntu.com/23056117/
<dados> se noti questo e leggermente diverso
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> dados: hai installato 16.04 da zero?
<akis24> dados: dopo la sospensione al riavvio prova a dare  sudo modprobe -r ath9k  sudo modprobe ath9k  e vedi se si riavvia il wifi
<dados> no precedentemente c'era gia 16.04
<dados> e prima ancora c'era windows
<cristian_c> 'precedentemente c'era già 16.04' <- in che senso?
<dados> prima avevo gia sopra ubuntu 16.04
<dados> l ho reinstallato comletamente
<dados> e precedentemente ancora c' era windows
<dados> allora provo a fare come dice akis24
<akis24> dados:  sono due comandi uno per volta ovvio
<dados> è andato
<dados> ma l immagine del wifi non è la stessa come mai?
<akis24> dados: al limite puoi usare questi al momento o vediamo se cristian_c  trova una soluzione ad hoc
<dados> akis24 come si chiama il programma per caricare le immagini?
<dados> vi faccio vedere :)
<akis24> !image | dados
<ubot-it> dados: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dados> http://prntscr.com/c5myll
<dados> al posto dell icona wifi adesso ci sono le doppie freccie
<dados> frecce*
<dados> speriamo in cristian_c
<cristian_c> dados: quindi la rete funziona
<akis24> io sono fiducioso
<dados> esatto
<cristian_c> dados: ma se ti posizioni sull'icona, cosa vedi?
<dados> se mi posiziono sull icona , mi apre
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> posizonarsi != cliccare
<cristian_c> +i
<dados> e ho provato a fare lo screen ma si toglie
<dados> cmq mi apre il menu a tendina
<dados> dove appare
<cristian_c> dados: ma se ti posizioni sull'icona, cosa vedi?
<cristian_c> dados: per favore puoi rispondere in modo pertinente alla domanda?
<dados> mi compare un menu a tendina
<dados> cosa dovrei dire xD
<cristian_c> posizonarsi != cliccare
<dados> lo stesso che compariva prima
<dados> con l icona wifi
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> dados: per favore puoi rispondere in modo pertinente alla domanda?
<dados> ci sto provando , non ti sto prendendo in giro
<cristian_c> dados: bene, allora posizionati con il puntatore sull'icona
<cristian_c> senza cliccare
<dados> se mi posiziono sull icona , non succede nulla .
<cristian_c> nessun messaggio?
<dados> nada
<cristian_c> strano
<dados> mentre nel menu che si apre , non mi dice a cosa sono collegato
<dados> se clicco l icona
<cristian_c> dados: systemctl restart network-manager
<dados> andato
<cristian_c> ti ha chiesto la password, il comando
<dados> ora è collegato
<cristian_c> dados: lo era anche prima, avevi detto
<dados> mi ha chiesto la password si
<cristian_c> dados: lo era anche prima, avevi detto
<dados> perdonami
<dados> ora è tornata l icona giusta
<dados> anche prima ero collegato
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> 'ora è collegato' <- lo era anche prima
<cristian_c> solo che il network manager non te lo segnalava
<dados> ok , quindi il problema era quello
<dados> adesso provo a chiudere e vedere se ridà il problema , ok?
<akis24> prova dados che poi si cena ..
<dados> oh che bello
<dados> funziona
<dados> grazie ragazzi
<akis24> bene
<dados> sono connesso e il network manager fa il suo dovere
<dados> xD
<dados> buon appetito a tutti
<akis24> anche a te
<Ubuntix_> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema audio alquanto singolare. Ho un probook 6550b Hp nelle impostazioni audio mi segnala come inserito il jack delle cuffie ma non ci sono e le casse integrate non vanno.
<Ubuntix_> COme posso risolvere'
<Ubuntix_> Ho messo come sistema Xubuntu
<Ubuntix_> se metto le cuffie si sente l'audio io vorrei forzare l'audio nelle casse integrate e nn fa nulla se manda l'audio anche al jack delle cuffie
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_:
<Ubuntix_> ciao cristian_c dimmi
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: manda una schermata di alsamixer
<cristian_c> !image | Ubuntix_
<ubot-it> Ubuntix_: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: inoltre , specifica la versione di ubuntu in uso e come l'hai installata
<Ubuntix_> xubuntu 16.04 installata da usb
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: digita anche: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: e poi: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Ubuntix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23056326/
<Ubuntix_> lo screen di alsa come lo faccio?
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: tasto stamp, ad esempio
<Ubuntix_> ho tastiera straniera nn trovo stamp rsist
<cristian_c> e allora usa quello
<Ubuntix_> prt sc?
<cristian_c> sì
<Ubuntix_> dove salva? le immagini :S
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: inoltre, digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: di solito nella home
<Ubuntix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23056330/
<Ubuntix_> nella home nn c'è nulla
<cristian_c> ok, ora la schermata
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: non è che ti serve il tasto fn?
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: utilizzi unity?
<Ubuntix_> http://i.imgur.com/ezhNCxJ.png
<Ubuntix_> no nn utilizzo unity
<cristian_c> xfce
<Ubuntix_> su xubuntu c'è il programma istantanea
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: la tua schermata parla abbastanza chiaro
<Ubuntix_> cioè?
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: headphone attivo e speaker disattivo
<Ubuntix_> come attivo speaker
<cristian_c> tra l'altro a zero
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: intanto disattiva headphone
<Ubuntix_> come?
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: spostati da master a headphone
<Ubuntix_> fatto
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: premi m
<Ubuntix_> fatto
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: spostati su speaker
<Ubuntix_> si
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: premi m
<Ubuntix_> fatto
<Ubuntix_> nn sento cmq nulla
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: tasto freccia su ↑
<Ubuntix_> fatto volume al massimo
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: manda schermata
<Ubuntix_> ok
<Ubuntix_> http://i.imgur.com/jiCmBGR.png
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: non hai disattivato headphone
<cristian_c> come ti avevo detto
<Ubuntix_> a aspè
<cristian_c> occhio che hai comunque il volume al massimo
<cristian_c> e casomai lo attivassi all'improvviso, ti fa la permanente ai capelli
<Ubuntix_> http://i.imgur.com/eONlM2O.png
<Ubuntix_> tranquillo vedi adesso aspè mi so dimenticati di farti vedere una cosa
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: spostati sui canali di destra
<cristian_c> e manda schermata
<Ubuntix_> http://i.imgur.com/K2GUwA1.png guarda qesta
<Ubuntix_> dice altoparlanti unavaiable
<krabador> Ubuntix_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: non hai mandato la schermata richiesta
<krabador> Ubuntix_, aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> e la schermata di cristian_c .
<Ubuntix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23056347/
<Ubuntix_> cristian ho inviato una schermata con alsa e con il menù impostazioni in alto a dx aperto
<Ubuntix_> per far notare che dice altoparlanti unavaiable indisponibili ma ci sono :S
<Ubuntix_> con win 7 andavano
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: ma se vai per i fatti tupi...
<cristian_c> sarè difficile poterti dare supoorto
<cristian_c> supporto
<krabador> Ubuntix_, il passato è passato
<krabador> anche se imperfetto
<Ubuntix_> scusami cristian dimmi da quando dici spostati a destra
<krabador> il presente non è il futuro
<krabador> quindi , fatti 2 calcoli ;)
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Ubuntix_: spostati sui canali di destra
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e manda schermata
<Ubuntix_> in quale colonna devo andare :D infatti adesso xubuntu è il futuro
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: fai uscire tutti i canali nascoati
<cristian_c> in modo che li si possa veder3
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: tasto freccia destro →
<Ubuntix_> c'è loopback disabled
<Ubuntix_> http://i.imgur.com/pmZpzso.png
<Ubuntix_> ho ngrandito per vedere tutti i canali
<Ubuntix_> krabrador dal mio paste bin cosa è venuto fuori?
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: disattiva un po' di spdif alla vokta
<cristian_c> volta
<krabador> Ubuntix_, identit
<krabador> identità della/e scheda/e
<Ubuntix_> a :D
<krabador> la prima cosa da inquadrare con problemi audio
<cristian_c> Ubuntix_: e vedi cosa dice l'automute
<cristian_c> il canale automute
<Ubuntix_> capisco ma a spdif devo mettere le doppie MM?
<krabador> Ubuntix_, hai problemi con la spdif?
<Ubuntix_> Fatto :D
<Ubuntix_> Adesso sento l'audio
<krabador> molto bene
<Ubuntix_> mando una schermata a voi per farvi vedere
<krabador> il mondo non è un brutto posto, visto ?
<Ubuntix_> così capiamo tutti :D. Io mi stavo per tagliar le vene krabador ma va bè lo farò un'altra serata
<krabador> eeeeeh, dai
<krabador> per 2 altoparlanti audio che non andavano
<Ubuntix_> http://i.imgur.com/J4ucayP.png
<cristian_c> bene, erano gli spdif (chissà quale...)
<krabador> tutti
<krabador> e nessuno
<Ubuntix_> hehehe :D cmq salvatevi la schermata che se a qualcun'altro gli vien lo stesso problema lo risolvete
<Ubuntix_> :D
<krabador> ma adesso le peculiarità acustiche dei contenuti multimediali di Ubuntix_ , hanno voce.
<Ubuntix_> FInalmente sento Prima Ero Sordo Ora Riesco ad Udireee :D Miracolo Grazie Ragazzi
<krabador> Ubuntix_, non ti preoccupare, tutte le problematiche hanno svariati candidati alla motivazione
<Ubuntix_> Ora Sono udente
<krabador> enjoy your systema
<krabador> ™
<Ubuntix_> :D
<Ubuntix_> Grazie Raga buon ferragosto a tutti voi!!
<krabador> non fare che adesso mandi contenuti tristi.
<Ubuntix_> :D Siete mitici :D Le mie parole non potranno mai riempire il vostro immenso valore etc. etc. me tapino me meschino :D
<Ubuntix_> Ci vediamo krabador qui nn si chatta per altre cose mi linciano
<Ubuntix_> ciao cristian_c
<krabador> Ubuntix_, ah si?
<Ubuntix_> è si
<Ubuntix_> bannano alla grande credo
<krabador> che crudeli..
<Ubuntix_> èèèèèè la vita lo è
<Ubuntix_> ma forse ci stanno ignorando perchè nn c'è glpiana e e l'altro che adesso nn ricordo il nick :D
<Ubuntix_> Scappo Buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-07
<groot> buongiorno a tutti
<anonyy11> Hey, ciao ragazzi
<anonyy11> Ho un dubbio
<anonyy11> Praticamente non riesco a trovare i source di Krita(il programma di disegno) in versione "gemini" che sarebbe per i pc 2-1
<anonyy11> qualche aiuto?
<Carlin0> anonyy11, sudo apt install krita
<anonyy11> SI ma mi serve l'altra versione
<anonyy11> quella con supporto touch
<Carlin0> eh ma qui non diamo supporto a software fuori dei repo
<anonyy11> Ah, va bene, e poi lo so che sembra stupido, ma addirittura era per windows haha, che non trovo la repo
<anonyy11> meglio che scappo
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Mattz> Salve,avrei bisogno di aiuto sull'installazione di ubuntu
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-08
<David77> Buona giornata a tutti! è corretto che Ubuntu 16.04 non supporti per default i dischi formattati con exFat ma bisogna per forza installare exfat-fuse e exfat-utils per poterla leggere?  grazie
<Mr_Pan> David77, si normale
<David77> Mr_Pan: grazie. con quei pacchetti posso anche montare le partizioni exfat in sola lettura con -r ?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> ma perche dovresti farlo ?!
<David77> thanks!
<Mr_Pan> David77, exfat di solito ti serve per leggere /scrivere , ad esempio, le sd card
<David77> Mr_Pan: esatto è una sd formattata da android
<Mr_Pan> immaginavo
<David77> che tu sappia Mr_Pan se dovessi mettere delle foto da ubuntu sulla schedina sd poi si vedranno tranquillamente sul tablet? insomma è totalmente compatibile ubuntu con quei pacchetti? grazie
<Mr_Pan> David77, si vedranno senza problemi
<David77> :)
<finsternis> David77: allora Android di default formatta con filesystem exfat le sd
<Tux001> Buon dì
<Tux001> c'è nessuno?
<Tux001> ho un problema col wifi, qualcuno di buon cuore disposto ad aiutarmi?
<Tux001> sono su ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Tux001> vabbè passo più tardi, a dopo :)
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-09
<eutampieri> Buongiorno, vorrei sapere come fare a riattivare USB su lubuntu 16.04 LTS. lsusb mostra i dispositivi collegati ma non si riescono ad usare nemmeno la tastiera è il mouse. Solo quelli PS2.
<eutampieri> Si riescono ad usare solo quelli ps2
<etneo> non riesco ad ascoltare la musica..
<etneo> oltre in wifi alice non lo vedo...
<etneo> vedo tutto ma non il mio router
<etneo> in LAN ok
<etneo> scusate il disturbo
<Eddye> Buongiorno a tutti, sto scaricando la versione 17.04 di ubuntu..... desideravo sapere se era obbligatorio installarlo sul pc oppure poteva avviarlo da cd. se si come?...grazie!
<alebu> ciao a tutti. Ho ubuntu mate 16.04 e sto provando ad installare freemind. Mi dà questo risultato: Il pacchetto freemind non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro
<alebu> pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto
<alebu> oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<alebu> Potete aiutarmi per favore?
<sensy_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freemind/+bug/1544305
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1544305 in freemind "[needs-packaging] Unable to locate package freemind - Ubuntu 16.04" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<alebu> ti ringrazio, ma non ho capito molto: alla fine si può usare oppure no su Ubuntu mate?
<Carlin0> alebu, in che modo cercavi di installarlo ?
<Carlin0> alebu, freemind non è presente nei repo della 16.04
<etneo> non ascolto il suono?
<etneo> non si connette wifi non riconoscendo alice.
<etneo> solo in lan
<etneo> grazie
<etneo> aspetto notizie
<etneo> tnk
<etneo> ciao enzotib
<alviro> Ultimamente il mio ubuntu 17.04  mi da un messaggio di errore relativo a systemd-resolved. Io invio la segnalazione, ma continua a comparire questo messaggio di errore nonostante io spunti "ignorare futuri problemi di questo tipo
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-10
<BabboNatale> Buongiorno a tutti
<BabboNatale> Informazione rapida rapida, non riesco a capire il perché, ma non si vedono pià
<BabboNatale> le icone in ubuntu software center, quindi non riesco a capire alcuni software quali sono, come posso risolvere? grazie
<Aspiter> Ciao ragazzi, sto cercando di blacklistare l'interfaccia mmc0. Vorrei togliere l'errore "mmc0: unknown controller version (16)". Ho blacklistato il kernel driver che usa ma è ancora lì.
<Carlin0> Aspiter, hai creato un nuovo file in /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<Aspiter> Si, con 'sti 3:
<Carlin0> cioè?
<Aspiter> blacklist sdhci-pci
<Aspiter> blacklist sdhci
<Aspiter> blacklist mmc_core
<Aspiter> sdhci-pci, sdhci, mmc_core
<Carlin0> Aspiter, metti in paste o il bot ti kikka
<Aspiter> k
<Carlin0> Aspiter, e lsmod | grep sdhci
<Carlin0> cosa dice ?
<Aspiter> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25283177/
<Aspiter> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25283188/
<Carlin0> Aspiter, e lsmod | grep mmc
<Aspiter> Solo l'ultima riga del paste
<Aspiter> lsmod | grep sdhci-pci niente invece
<Carlin0> Aspiter, hai fatto sudo update-initramfs -u dopo creato il file ?
<Aspiter> Si
<Carlin0> come si chiama il file ?
<Aspiter> blacklist-mmc.conf
<Carlin0> Aspiter, hai provato dando sudo modprobe -r mmc_core ?
<Aspiter> Adesso ho rifatto ed è andato
<Aspiter> Meno male
<Carlin0> cosa hai rifatto ?
<Aspiter> tutto
<Carlin0> ok meglio così
<Aspiter> Grazie dell'aiuto. Buona giornata
<Carlin0> di nulla
<perla> Salve, è possibile recuperare libreoffice dopo aver riavviato il pc?
<perla> mi è stato proposto di installare 'apache open office' e la procedura richiedeva di disintallare libreoffice. È possibile recuperare libreoffice?
<perla> so che per windows c'è la possibilità di riportare il pc al giorno precedente e quindi recuperare i file perduti, se vale anche x linux, come si fa?
<Carlin0> perla, sudo apt install libreoffice
<perla> ho gia provato a reinstallarlo ma mi dà errore
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<perla> ho riprovato varie volte
<Carlin0> perla, metti l'errore in paste
<perla> che significa?
<perla> paste significa passato, dove lo devo scirvere? su terminale?
<Carlin0> dai al terminale sudo apt installa libreoffice
<Carlin0> e copia l'errore nel pastebin
<perla> pastebin???
<perla> cos'è
<Carlin0> leggi quello che abbiamo scritto
<Carlin0> ubot-it, compreso
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'compreso'
<Carlin0> ops il comando esatto è sudo apt install libreoffice
<perla> recuperato!!! grazie di cuore
<berta48> la chat che non funziona. Se ci siete batte un colpo.
<frapox> berta48, cosa vuol dire che la chat non funziona?
<Mark83> Buonasera, oltre alle wiki e al forum dove poter sbirciare, sapete se esistono altre guide ben fatte per imparare ad usare ubuntu?
<Boeder> ciao a tutti
<Boeder> un aiuto per uno script in bash?
<Carlin0> !chat | Boeder
<ubot-it> Boeder: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Boeder> grazie :)
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-11
<franky160604> ho un problema con la scheda di rete del mio pc fisoo
<franky160604> fisso*
<Vittorio58> Ho una stampante Canon iSensys LBP 5000 ma non trovo i Driver per installarla su Ubuntu 17.04 Desktop Zepsty
<usa> qualcuno mi sa dire se installare ubuntu su mac sia possibile
<alicef> ciao
<alicef> qualcuno sa un programma gestionale online facile da usare per piccole aziende ?
<Samsungnc110> Buongiorno a tutti, posso avere un supporto per l'ubuntu software center? Ho su questo netbook lubuntu 16.04, e su un notebook lubuntu 16.04, ho installato ubuntu software center, sul notebook si è aperto, sul netbook carica all'infinito, mentre sul netbook provo a disinstallarlo tramite terminale ecco lì che si apre... però poi ovviamente stavo di
<Samsungnc110> sinstallando e quindi nulla, come posso fare? Grazie
<Carlin0> Samsungnc110, software center è notoriamente buggato meglio che usi altro tipo synaptic
<Samsungnc110> Carlin0, però il netbook non è il mio quindi il proprietario preferiva avere ubuntu software center, se non ti dispiace posso mandarti un pastebin
<Carlin0> ma il pastebin di cosa ?
<Samsungnc110> Carlin0, dell'installazione di ubuntu software center, che da alcuni errori e non capisco perchè sul notebook invece è andato tutto bene
<Carlin0> manda cosa vuoi sempre buggato resta , dillo al proprietario
<Samsungnc110> Carlin0, io provo a mandartelo se c'è un minimo di speranza nell installarlo, mi fa strano che qui venga installato a metà praticamente non si apre
<Carlin0> forse non capisci Samsungnc110 anche se lo installi farà sempre il suo lavoro poco e  male
<Samsungnc110> Carlin0, okok allora provo a spiegargli synaptic tu cosa dici?
<Carlin0> synaptic è molto meglio come funzionalità USC è buggato da anni
<Samsungnc110> Carlin0, Va bene, ti ringrazio per il supporto, ciao ciao grazie ancora
<Vincenzo99> Ciao ragazzi
<Vincenzo99> ho un problema con refinder
<Vincenzo99> ho installato win 8.1 e ubuntu
<Vincenzo99> in uefi ma refinder non parte ...
<Vincenzo99> parte automaticamente windows boot manager
<Mark83> ho bisogno di una mano, tempo fa mi aveva aiutato un ragazzo sempre qui... in pratica arrestando il sistema si riavvia.. anche con comandi da terminali riavvi e non arresta, come posso risolvere?
<Mark83> non ricordo bene se mi aveva fatto fare una cosa usando la live...
<linux> ciao
<hasmat> salve, ho installato xubuntu sul mio portatile packardbell, ma non mi funziona il trackpad, devo per forza usare un mouse, come mai?
<hasmat> nessuno sa il motivo?
<hasmat> come installo emuloo amule su xubuntu-?
<finsternis> hasmat: come al solito
<hasmat> Libwxbase2.8-0
<hasmat>     Libwxgtk (non ricordo la versione, forse 2.8)
<hasmat>     amule-adunanza-daemon
<hasmat> poi installando con sudo dpkg -i *.deb , se vi chiede altre dipendenze installatele...se da qualche errore forzate le installazioni...premetto che ho usato un'installazione pulita di ubuntu...
<hasmat>     Libwxbase2.8-0
<hasmat>     Libwxgtk (non ricordo la versione, forse 2.8)
<hasmat>     amule-adunanza-daemon
<Max87> Ciao a tutti... sono nuovo.... ho installato ubuntu ultima versione però non mi funziona l'audio... nella versione precedente andava tutto correttamente.. cosa posso controllare?
<pietro> buona sera a tutti
<pietro> ho un problema grande grande. dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento di win10 il mio pc non riconosce piu' il duel boot con ubuntu
<chiara> ciao, ho installato touchpad indicator, ma mi crasha sempre, come faccio a disistallarlo?
<chiara> vabbè  notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-12
<anony11love> Salve, non riesco proprio a far funzionare la scheda di rete
<anony11love> Il pc è un Mediacom u11
<anony11love> Se qualcuno è di aiuto
<Carlin0> anony11love, che ubuntu usi ?
<anony11love> L'ultimo
<Carlin0> anony11love, ma la scheda wifi o ethernet ?
<fandango> salve
<fandango> qualcuno ha mai avuto un problema del genere
<fandango> https://s10.postimg.org/66h5tblp5/Schermata_del_2017-08-12_10-25-48.png
<fandango> su ubuntu 16.04.03 gnome
<Carlin0> fandango, ma poi si spegne ?
<fandango> si spegne dopo 90 secondi
<fandango> ma è una cosa fastidiosa
<fandango> qualcosa tiene impegnato gdm su c1
<fandango> mai successo prima
<fandango> ho già fatto mille ricerche ma nulla
<fandango> c'è molta roba in inglese e dopo un po' mi perdo :-(
<Carlin0> cmq è una cosa che accade anche senza gdm , se deve terminare un processo aspetti ...
<fandango> :-(
<Carlin0> poi se te lo fa sempre magari qualcosa che non va ci può anche essere , ma io non uso gdm e ogni tanto me lo fa ...
<Carlin0> ora scappo
<fandango> ok
<fandango> grazie buona giornata
<NoMiddle_> Sera. Ho necessita' di fissare un group owner e dei permessi specifici ad un device /dev/vmnet8 su ubuntu 17.04 in modo che vengano settati ad ogni avvio, come posso ovviare? Grazie.
<sdfghjkl> ciao come si usa il file fstab?? non capisco molto la spiegazione sulla wiki
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-13
<epiase> Robe da pazzi, ho appena reinstallato tutto quanto, tutto a posto, tutto aggiornato, anche i problemini che sempre ci sono con ubuntu (sono impazzito con la scheda audio), e adesso, ieri sera spengo tutto...stamattina non c'è piu il sistema operativo nel boot, non vede più nulla...disperazione, tanti intoppi con questo ubuntu, non si puo perdere tu
<epiase> tto sto tempo!
<epiase> cosa può esser successo? Reboot and select proper boot device...e nel boot c'è solo un opzione "P1: HL - DT - ST DVDRAM..."
<epiase> In pratica manca il disco con il sistema operativo e mi vede solo il DVD...si sarà mica fulminato?
<silanus88> @Carlin0 eccomi sono ritornata
<silanus88> indicami con calma la procedura
<silanus88> sono nuova non l'ho mai fatto
<topo88> ciao a tutti come posso fare per farmi leggere la microsd e le chiavette usb?
<topo88> :(
<andrea_1996> Ciao a tutti.
<andrea_1996> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<andrea_1996> Ci riprovo: Ho un problema con Ubuntu 16.04 e non riesco a venirne a capo. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> andrea_1996, se non descrivi il problema è difficile aiutarti
<andrea_1996> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYzkw2VMvuE
<Alex75> Buongiorno
<Alex75> ho scaricato ultima versione ..
<Alex75> non riesco ad accedere perche mi chiede credenziali
<Alex75> potete fornimerle
<Alex75> grazi e
<Alex75> Vorrei poi installarlo al posto di windows 10
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-06
<Carlin0-DEPRESSO> Carlin0 DEPRESSO MORIBONDO DI FIGA CHE CAZZO FAI ANCORA AL PC COME UN INETTO SANGUISUGA TERRONE,QUANDO CAZZO ESCI DALLA TUA STANZETTA DA HIKIKOMORI E VAI A CERCARTI UNA FREGNA CHE SI APRA A TE INVECE DI CONSUMARTI LE MANI A FARTI SEGHE COME IL LURIDO MAIALE INSULSO CHE SEI CarLinux!!!! ESCI,BASTARDO,FATTI UNA VITA,TROVATI UN LAVORO,ZINGARO TORINESE
<Carlin0-DEPRESSO>  DI MERDA....... AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAH
<Carlin0-DEPRESSO> Carlin0 DEPRESSO MORIBONDO DI FIGA CHE CAZZO FAI ANCORA AL PC COME UN INETTO SANGUISUGA TERRONE,QUANDO CAZZO ESCI DALLA TUA STANZETTA DA HIKIKOMORI E VAI A CERCARTI UNA FREGNA CHE SI APRA A TE INVECE DI CONSUMARTI LE MANI A FARTI SEGHE COME IL LURIDO MAIALE INSULSO CHE SEI CarLinux!!!! ESCI,BASTARDO,FATTI UNA VITA,TROVATI UN LAVORO,ZINGARO TORINESE
<Carlin0-DEPRESSO>  DI MERDA....... AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAH
<Carlin0-DEPRESSO> Carlin0 DEPRESSO MORIBONDO DI FIGA CHE CAZZO FAI ANCORA AL PC COME UN INETTO SANGUISUGA TERRONE,QUANDO CAZZO ESCI DALLA TUA STANZETTA DA HIKIKOMORI E VAI A CERCARTI UNA FREGNA CHE SI APRA A TE INVECE DI CONSUMARTI LE MANI A FARTI SEGHE COME IL LURIDO MAIALE INSULSO CHE SEI CarLinux!!!! ESCI,BASTARDO,FATTI UNA VITA,TROVATI UN LAVORO,ZINGARO TORINESE
<Carlin0-DEPRESSO>  DI MERDA....... AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAH
<jk^> come identifico il nome del processo per "Aggiornamenti software" che si è bloccato?
<jk^> vorrei ucciderlo/terminarlo ma in gestore processi non so il nome di quel processo
<Carlin0-FROCIO> Carlin0 Carlin0 LURIDO FROCIO PEZZO DI MERDA BASTARDO MALEDETTO SCHIFO IGNOBILE TUMORATO,QUANDO CAZZO TI FAI DEGLI AMICI CHE SEI PIÙ SOLO TU DI TOTÒ RIINA QUANDO È MORTO AL 41 BIS LI MORTACCI TUA...ESCI DI CASA,FATTI UNA VITA,DEGLI AMICI,BASTARDO FIGLIO DI TROIA INUTILE MALEDETTO MORTACCI TUA
<Carlin0-FROCIO> Carlin0 Carlin0 LURIDO FROCIO PEZZO DI MERDA BASTARDO MALEDETTO SCHIFO IGNOBILE TUMORATO,QUANDO CAZZO TI FAI DEGLI AMICI CHE SEI PIÙ SOLO TU DI TOTÒ RIINA QUANDO È MORTO AL 41 BIS LI MORTACCI TUA...ESCI DI CASA,FATTI UNA VITA,DEGLI AMICI,BASTARDO FIGLIO DI TROIA INUTILE MALEDETTO MORTACCI TUA
<Carlin0-FROCIO> Carlin0 Carlin0 LURIDO FROCIO PEZZO DI MERDA BASTARDO MALEDETTO SCHIFO IGNOBILE TUMORATO,QUANDO CAZZO TI FAI DEGLI AMICI CHE SEI PIÙ SOLO TU DI TOTÒ RIINA QUANDO È MORTO AL 41 BIS LI MORTACCI TUA...ESCI DI CASA,FATTI UNA VITA,DEGLI AMICI,BASTARDO FIGLIO DI TROIA INUTILE MALEDETTO MORTACCI TUA
<Carlin0> ma è proprio ossessionato da me questo ... 5 mesi che ripete le stesse cose ... che noia
<CarlinCessus> Carlin0 CARLINUX IO LEGGO I LOG DAL SITO E SARAN 5 MESI CHE RIPETO SEMPRE LE STESSE COSE CHE NOIA MA TU LI MORTACCI TUA,È INVECE TUTTA UNA VITA CHE RIPETI SEMPRE LA STESSA VITA DA SFIGATO CHE FAI AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH,POVERO IDIOTUS AHUAHAUHAUAHUA
<CarlinCessus> e cmq
<CarlinCessus> !chat | Carlin0
<ubot-it> Carlin0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CarlinCessus> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-07
<CarlinFessus> DOV'È LO SFIGATO,IL COSIDETTO SENZA AMICI DEL WEB,COLUI IL QUALE NON HA MAI AVUTO UN AMCO IN TUTTA LA SUA INDECOROSA ESISTENZA,DOV'È?IL FAMIGERATO Carlin0?COLUI IL QUALE NON RIESCE A FARSI DEGLI AMICI IN QUANTO DEPRESSO,DOVE STA?TORINESE DI MERDA ESCI FUORI COGLIONAZZO,SCRIVIMI I MESSAGGI COME IERI SERA CHE POI LI LEGGO NEI LOG DEL CANALE E TI FACC
<CarlinFessus> IO CACCIAR VIA PERCHÉ DAI RETTA AI TROLLI AHAHAHAHAHHAAH POVERO FESSO,RISCHI DI FARTI CACCIARE COME IL COGLIONAZZO CHE SEI,POI CHE VITA TI RIMANE SE TI MANDANO FUORI DA QUI E TI TOLGONO L'OP?CHE VITA FAI DOPO,TE CHE NON HAI NEMMENO UN AMICO? AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH POVERO IDIOTA DI UN DEPRESSO,Carlin0 DI MERDA,ANIMALACCIO TRISTE!
<Carlin0> caro troll se mi levano l'op resterò come utente normale come ho fatto negli ultimi 9 anni , ma magari per levarmi lo sfizio vado dalla postale a fare una denuncia ,hai visto mai che per sparare 2 cazzate dovrai risarcirmi i danni ?
<Carlin0> è il primo ed unico avviso che ti do ...
<Carlin0> io non ho nulla da perdere , male che vada le cose restano come sono ora , ma se ti beccano dovrai lavorare per risarcirmi di tutti gli insulti che mi hai rivolto
<CarlinDepressus> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Carlin0 Carlin0 cos'è,cos'è che fai tu?la denuncia?alla postale?e io ti devo risarcire?AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH tu non sei in grado di denunciare neanche tua madre quando ti ha sputato fuori dal suo culo figurati se puoi denunciare altra gente AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH cazzo ora sì che mi piace sfotterti,quando mi rispondi
<CarlinDepressus>  COLLE tue cazzate AHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAH
<CarlinDepressus> Carlin0 FIGLIO DI SCHIFOSISSIMA TROIA colla TERZA MEDIA,PICCOLO UOMO IMMONDO FIGLIO DI GRANDISSIMA PUTTANA,NON VEDI QUANTI PROXY USO,TUTTI RIGOROSAMENTE SENZA LOG E TUTTI RIGOROSAMENTI TRANS(come te)NAZIONALI? SAI QUANTE ROGATORIE CI VOGLIONO PER UNA DENUNCIA?AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<CarlinDepressus> INFATTI GUARDA COME TREMO Carlin0 GUARDA COME STO TREMANDO A SCRIVERE AHAAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<CarlinDepressus> Carlin0 TU DA BUON FESSO DAI RETTA AI TROLL,TIPO ME,QUINDI TI DEVONO CACCIAR VIA DA QUA,ALTRO CHE DENUNCIA AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH,SEI VERAMENTE DISABILE E MENOMATO,NON ESCI MAI E L'UNICO TUO SCOPO NELLA VITA,DA BUON TORINESE,È FARTI INCULARE DAL PROSSIMO CHE TI CIRCONDA LE PALLE,PURE QUANDO EGLI UN CAZZO NON CE L'HA AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
<CarlinDepressus> ANZI,DIREI SOPRATTUTTO QUANDO "ELLA" (NON egli) UN CAZZO NON CE L'HA,VISTO CHE ABITI A TORINO,TERRA DI FIGHE DI LEGNO COME CHI NON TE LA DA E DI MORTI DI FIGA TIPO TE CHE NON ESCONO  MAI DI CASA AHAHAHAHAHAHAH,DOVREI ESSERE IO A DENUNCIARE TE CHE SEI UN MANIACO DEPRESSO DECEREBRATO CHE TIRA UOVA ALLE DONNE AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
<CarlinDepressus> TI PREGO Carlin0,CONTINUA A RISPONDERMI CHE MI FAI RIDERE colle TUE CAZZATE AHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<CarlinDepressus> SEI VERAMENTE IDIOTA,UNO SCEMO TOTALE MORTACCI TUA
<CarlinDepressus> Carlin0 MA CAPISCI CHE DA BUON IDIOTA,FAI SEMPRE LA FIGURA DELLO SCEMO E TE LO PRENDI NER CULO?LO CAPISCI CHE SEI UN FOTTUTO IDIOTA DEL CAZZO COME TI DIREBBERO IN QUALCHE FILM AMERICANO?AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH "LA DEUNCIA" AHAHAHAHHAHAAH NON SAI NEANCHE COME SI ESCE DI CASA E FAI "LA DENUNCIA" AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH PROVACI RIKKIONE,GUARDA COME TI RIDONO IN F
<CarlinDepressus> ACCIA I CARRAMBA GRAN FIGLIO DI GRAN PUTTANA AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA TI FAI SFOTTERE DA TUTTO IL MONDO
<CarlinDepressus> Carlin0 MA HAI VISTO COME colle TUE CAZZATE INCITI I TROLL CHE TI SPARECCHIANO IL CULO A CONTINUARE ANCORA A TROLLARE MAGGIORMENTE? SE TU FOSSI IL FOTTUTO FOUNDER DI QUESTO CAZZO DI CHANNEL,NON TI PARREBBE MOTIVO VALIDO PER CACCIARTI VIA DA QUA E FARTI TORNARE NELLA FOGNA SABAUDA DALLA QUALE SEI ARRIVATO? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH
<CarlinDepressus> ALLORA ALLORA Carlin0,QUANTI SOLDI MI CHIEDI DI RISARCIMENTO QUANDO MI DENUNCI? AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH,QUANTI SOLDI VUOI PEZZENTE STRACCIONE TORINESE MORTO DI FAME DISOCCUPATO colla TERZA MEDIA? AHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH SENZA QUELLI NON PUOI MANGIARE?NON DOVRESTI PIGLIARE LA PENSIONE D'INVALIDITÀ,Carlin0 MORTO DI FAME EDDy FIGA? AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<CarlinDepressus> MA POI TI PARE MAI CHE CON TUTTI I PROBLEMI CHE CI SONO IN ITALIA,SPARATORIE,ASSASSINII,FEMMINICIDI (COME QUELLI DI CUI TU SEI CAUSA AD ESEMPIO,PERPETRATI DA GENTE COME TE) SI METTONO A DAR RETTA A TE CHE VIVI SOLO DI CHAT PERCHÉ NELLA CHAT DOVE TU HAI L'UNICA VITA CHE TI COMPONE,C'È QUALCUNO CHE TI SFOTTE?MA POI TI PARE MAI CHE CON TUTTI I PROBLEM
<CarlinDepressus> I CHE CI SONO IN ITALIA,SPARATORIE,ASSASSINII,FEMMINICIDI (COME QUELLI DI CUI TU SEI CAUSA AD ESEMPIO,PERPETRATI DA GENTE COME TE) SI METTONO A DAR RETTA A TE CHE VIVI SOLO DI CHAT PERCHÉ NELLA CHAT DOVE TU HAI L'UNICA VITA CHE TI COMPONE,C'È QUALCUNO CHE TI SFOTTE?
<CarlinDepressus> ALLORA CarlinDepressus,HAI FATTO CODESTA DENUNCIA? AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH ME LA FAI LEGGERE? AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH POVERO IMMONDO FIGLIO DI TROIA PUTTANA,QUESTO MAGARI È CAPACE CHE PENSA DAVVERO CHE PUÒ FARE QUESTE COSE,VIVE NELLE FAVOLE E NEI RACCONTI CHE NON HA POTUTO AVERE DA PICCOLO IN QUANTO SUA MADRE ERA TROPPO IMPEGNATA A PROSTITUIRSI PER RACCONTARGL
<CarlinDepressus> IELI E SE LI STA FACENDO E VIVENDO TUTTI ORA,NELLA SUA TESTA DI CAZZO MALATO IL QUALE È AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA POVERO COGLIONAZZO ANZI, "TRAVIONE" COME DIRESTI TU AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<CarlinDepressus> QUINDI IN PRATICA,CarlinDepressus,RICAPITOLIAMO A CHE CONCLUSIONI SIAMO ARRIVATI: A) IO TROLLO. B) IO TROLLO POICHÉ QUI CI SEI TU E NON PER ALTRI. C) IO TROLLO A MAGGIOR RAGIONE SE E QUANDO TU MI RISPONDI,COME HAI VISTO. d) TU DAI RETTA AI TROLL,PARLI CON LORO ELARGENDOGLI ULTERIORE MATERIALE DA SFOTTIMENTO E GIÀ SOLTANTO PER QUESTO DOVRESTI ESSER
<CarlinDepressus> RADIATO DALL'OP. e) L'UNICO FESSO CHE SI FA TROLLARE QUA SEI TU CarLinux,SOLO RARAMENTE E SPORADICAMENTE SPAMMO ALTRA GENTE TIPO Mr_Pannolino E fabio_cc IL TERRONE MA NON SONO TROLL CATTIVI COME CON TE AHUAHUAHAUHAUAHAU
<CarlinDepressus> QUINDI IN PRATICA Carlin0,L'EVIDENZA DEI FATTI È CHE IL MOTIVO CARDINE DEL MIO TROLLAGGIO QUI,SEI SOLTANTO TU,GIÀ SOLO PER QUESTO BISOGNA CHE CHI STA IN ALTO SI FACESSE DETERMINATE DOMANDE.... IO NON SOPPORTO I FESSI COME TE Carlin0,PER QUESTO TI SPACCO L'ANO A FORZA DI INSULTI,LO FACCIO PER IL TUO BENE,PER RISVEGLIARTI,PER TIRARTI FUORI LE PALLE N
<CarlinDepressus> ELLA VITA AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
<CarlinDepressus> IN PRATICA HO TROLLATO NON SI SA PER QUANTO TEMPO E TU SEMPRE LÌ,colla TUA VITA DA INCAPACE,PRIVO DI AMICI,PRIVO DELLA BENCHÉ MINIMA CONOSCENZA,MORIBONDO FIGAIOLO COME SEI,SEMPRE A SOLO,SCONFITTO,SCONSOLATO E SUCCUBE DELLA VITA E DEGLI ALTRI.... TU Carlin0 SEI UNA SPECIE DI ANTISTRESS PER ME,IO TI INSULTO,GLI ALTRI CI LEGGONO E MI SENTO BENE AHAHAH
<CarlinDepressus> AHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<CarlinDepressus> VISTO Carlin0 COME HO AUMENTATO CONSIDEREVOLMENTE LA MIA DOSE DI INSULTI MISTI A TROLLAGGIO DA QUANDO MI RISPONDI E A MAGGIOR RAGIONE,DA QUANDO MI HAI DETTO CHE "MI DENUNCI" AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH RAZZA DI FESSO TI RENDI CONTO CHE A CAUSA TUA SI È ROVINATO UN CANALE PER FARE IL TESTA DI MINCHIA COME TI DIREBBE LA TUA CONCITTADINA LUCIANA LITIZZETTO?
<CarlinDepressus> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA POVERO PICIO,COME INVECE TI DICO IO.... PIIICIOOOOOO :DDDDDDD
<SfottereiCarlinI> MA QUINDI QUINDI,Carlin0,COM'ERA COM'ERA QUELLA STORIA LÌ,IO COSA SAREI COSA SAREI IO?UN TROLL?MASCHIO?MASCHIO VERO?NELLA TUA VITA DA DEPRESSO SFIGATO IMPEDITO TI HANNO FATTO CREDERE CHE NON ESISTONO LE FREGNE?CHE SONO SOLAMENTE UNA ILLUSIONE PER PRENDERE PER IL CULO GLI SFIGATI COME TE?AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAH LE DONNE NON ESISTONO Carlin0,SONO SOLO U
<SfottereiCarlinI> N'INVENZIONE AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH È TUTTA UNA CONGIURA FATTA APPOSITAMENTE PER PRENDERTI PER IL CULO,FARTI CREDERE CHE ESISTONO LE DONNE AHAHAHHAHAHAH INFATTI,NON ESISTONO REALMENTE E TU DI CONSEGUENZA NON NE HAI MAI VISTA UNA AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH PROVA A COSTRUIRTENE UNA COME FANNO I GIAPPONESI,TU SEI RIDOTTO COSÌ COME LORO AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAH
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-08
<pennega> wew
<pennega> ho uno strano problema sulla mia ubuntu
<pennega> quando mi logo in kde ed apro una consolle ed uso il comando id
<pennega> mi vengono restituiti i gruppi errati
<pennega> https://pasteboard.co/Hy6rNgh.png
<pennega> qualche idea?
<remix_tj> pennega: uhm
<remix_tj> pennega: non è che a quei gruppi lì sei stato aggiunto dopo l'apertura della sessione?
<pennega> remix_tj, no
<pennega> e cmq ho anche riavviato il pc diverse volte
<pennega> ho fatto una prova anche con altro utente ed il risultato è lo stesso
<Utentezero> Salve, sto avendo problemi di video tearing sul mio laptop asus p52f con xubuntu 18.04, potete aiutarmi? grazie
<enzotib> Utentezero: che scheda grafica hai?
<Utentezero> enzotib: cip video intel
<Utentezero> dovrebbe essere Intel® condivisa GMA 4500M
<Polis2018> sera
<Polis2018> Esiste un modo per cambiare il formato data in Kubuntu come in gnome?
<Polis2018> in gnome esiste dconf editore ed in Kubuntu
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-09
<Marcyt> sera a tutti! sto provando a installare l'ultima distribuzione di ubuntu da ubuntu live e a un certo punto mi da questo errore : "l'installazione del pacchetto <<grub-efi-amd64-signed>> in /target/ non è riuscita. Senza il boot loader GRUB, il sistema instalalto non si avvierà"
<Marcyt> qualcuno mi può aiutare?? non riesco a capire dov'è il problema (ho letto qualcosa su internet, ad esempio di provare ad installare con il cavo di rete scollegato ma niente)
<Marcyt> mi sto sbattendo da 3 ore con questo problema spero nella risposta di qualcuno
<Marcyt> c'è qualcuno?
<Marcyt> c'è qualcuno???
<Marcyt> c'è qualcuno???
<Marcyt> c'è qualcuno???
<Carlin0> Marcyt, prova a ripristinare il grub
<Carlin0> !grub | Marcyt
<ubot-it> Marcyt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Marcyt> Carlin0  grazie per aver risposto, ora leggo
<Marcyt> installare ubuntu sembra più difficile di instalalre debian
<Polis2018> Buona sera, esiste n modo come per ubuntu, su kubuntu per personalizzare la data e l'ora?
<Marcyt> devo usare boot repair?
<Carlin0> Marcyt, hai uefi ?
<Marcyt> si ... il più recente
<Marcyt> asp forse è legacy
<Carlin0> ci sono varie procedure una è anche attuabile dalla live
<Carlin0> in entrambi i casi (uefi o legacy)
<Marcyt> allora è uefi
<Marcyt> ma posso cambiarlo anch a legacy
<Marcyt> usare boot repair da ubuntu live com'è?
<Carlin0> ma se hai installato in quel modo ormai o reinstalli o lasci la modalità corrente
<Marcyt> ok
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<Polis2018> Carlin0:  puoi aiutarmi
<Marcyt> quindi ripristinare il boot mi permette di bypassare quell'errore durante l'installazione?
<Carlin0> Polis2018, non uso kde , non saprei
<Polis2018> la chat di riferimento
<Polis2018> o canale
<Marcyt> è un problema di ripristino di grub?
<Carlin0> Marcyt, stando a quanto hai scritto tu oovviamente
<Marcyt> ok grazie Carlin0
<Marcyt> sarà sicuramente quello perchè mi da questo problema con diversi harddisk
<Marcyt> è come se il problema è in partenza (boot)
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-10
<gabriele2105> Salve, ho bisogno di aiuto... Posso scrivere qui?
<Fabio> Certo, scrivi, se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponde.
<gabriele2105> Ho un problema con l'installazione di tutte le distro Linux in generale(sembra colpa della scheda video) ma con l'ultima versione di ubuntu sono riuscito ad affettare un installazione in Dual boot eseguendo la guida passo passo... Ma il primo avvio si blocca sempre .. Ho provato un po' di tutto .. Dato che il problema sembri del pc (asus n551vw) co
<gabriele2105> me suggerito su internet ho provato acpi=off e nouveau.modeset=0
<gabriele2105> Ma adesso si blocca ancora prima... Non appena seleziono Ubuntu in dual boot .. Praticamente riesco ad accedere solo a grub
<gabriele2105> Sono nuovo e avrei bisogno del pc entro stasera, se poteste aiutarmi ve ne sarei infinitamente grato
<gabriele2105> chiedo scusa, ho avuto problemi con i nternet
<gabriele2105> come dicevo ho problemi su un asus n551vw  sulla quale nn parte ubuntu
<gabriele2105> dopo installazione
<gabriele2105> ho già tentato nouveau.modeset=0 e acpioff
<gabriele2105> ma si blocca subito dopo grub... cosa posso fare?
<gabriele2105> qualche idea o qualche conversazione da leggere magari
<Carlin0> gabriele2105, ma che scheda video è?
<Fede_26> Ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-12
<Ab3L> Fabio, scusa. bannato per flood da "chat". comunque su kvirc ho solo errore secure socket layer too large. poi connessione persa su freenode. non con tutti i canali di freenode ho lo stesso problema.
<Fabio> Ab3L, rientra su #ubuntu-it-chat tra circa 10 minuti, qui non si si può dare supporto su queste cose.
<Fabio> !paste ! Ab3L
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! Ab3L'
<Ab3L> qui si pu`o parlare per il problema degli accenti :)
<Fabio> Prova, se c'è qualcuno che ti sa aiutare..
<Carlin0> Ab3L, se vuoi rientra pure in -chat
<Carlin0> cmq sembrerebbe un bug di kvirc
<Carlin0> e tra le altre cose uso sasl con hexchat znc e weechat , quindi non è sasl il problema
<Ab3L> allora. Ho un problema con i tasti degli accenti. il layout della tastiera, locales, ecc. ecc. tutto ok. tuttavia i tasti degli accenti funzionano come qualsiasi altro tasto, quando invece dovrebbero funzionare in combinazione con gli altri tasti delle vocali (o qualche consonante, tipo la tilde sulla "n")
<Ab3L> per kvirc, non fa nulla risolver`o all'occasione. ci`o che mi preme di pi`u `e risolvere il problema degli accenti.
<Carlin0> tastiera italiana ?
<Ab3L> Carlin0: tastiera svizzera.
<Carlin0> hai provato a riconfigurarla ?
<Ab3L> Carlin0: se metto quella italiana, i caratteri speciali sono tutti spostati. ho già rifatto dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Carlin0> prova sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Ab3L> Carlin0: evidentemente, per verificare che keyboard-configuration abbia avuto effetto, devo fare logout/login, giusto?
<Carlin0> no aspè...
<Carlin0> sudo service keyboard-setup restart
<Ab3L> Carlin0: tutto come prima.
<Carlin0> anche perchè linout/login non basterebbero ci andrebbe il reboot
<Ab3L> Carlin0: ok. provo il reboot allora. a tra poco.
<Carlin0> eh ma ...
<Ab3L> Carlin0: nulla. i tasti degli accenti agiscono sempre per conto loro.
<Carlin0> lo immaginavo non avendo avuto risultato sudo service keyboard-setup restart
<Ab3L> Carlin0: a me pare che qualche anno fa (6-8 anni fa) avevo già avuto questo problema e me lo avevi risolto. all'epoca mi pare avessi pure il tasto dello spazio che funzionava monouso (ossia se lo tenevo pigiato andava avanti solo di un carattere e non a raffica). non ti sovviene ?
<Carlin0> Ab3L, io uso tastiera italiana non svizzera
<Ab3L> Carlin0: ma sulla tastiera italiana hai la "i" con l'accento?
<Carlin0> non ricordo proprio forse non ero io
<Carlin0> certo ì
<Ab3L> e pure la "o" suppongo
<Carlin0> tutte le vocali
<Carlin0> àèìòù
<Ab3L> äàèéöü
<Ab3L> mi manca la i
<Carlin0> hai degli accenti diversi , roba da tastiera tedesca , la dieresi o come diavolo si chiama ora non ricordo
<Ab3L> come reinstallo i locales?
<Carlin0> reinstalli o riconfiguri ?
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Ab3L> Carlin0: pensavo di reinstallarli. magari mi manca qualcosa che non è venuto gi`u in fase d'installazione.
<Carlin0> !info locales
<ubot-it> locales (source: glibc): GNU C Library: National Language (locale) data [support]. In component main, is important. Version 2.27-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3527 kB, installed size 14128 kB
<Carlin0> sudo apt install --reinstall locales
<Ab3L> Carlin0: ho dei locales "de_*" e "en_*" che mi scorrono sullo schermo, dopo il dpkg-reconfigure locales. sai come si ripuliscono via quelli?
<Carlin0> devi ricofigurare
<Ab3L> Carlin0: prendi nota (per una prossima volta. non si sa mai). :)
<Ab3L> àãäâéẽÊìòù
<Ab3L> allora, ho tolto le lingue non necessarie (inglese e tedesco) dal "Supporto lingue". Ho scelto i formati regionali (ore, moneta, tipo di notazione per i numeri). Ho applicato tutte le regole globalmente (saranno poi gli altri utenti a dover impararsi l'italiano, ma che me ne importa).
<Ab3L> Carlin0: Poi, ho installato "ibus". ho lanciato "sudo ibus-setup". Sono tornato nel "Supporto lingue" e ho scelto "Sistema di input della tastiera" a "IBus". Poi, logout/login.
<Ab3L> un "setxkbmap -query" mi ha dà queste info (che sono poi quelle che ho scelto col dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-layout) :  rules: evdev // model: logicd // layout: ch // variant: fr // options: lv3:ralt_switch,compose:rctrl,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<Ab3L> Carlin0: penso che la soluzione sia venuta dal "IBus". Ora non mi resta che trovare un'alternativa valida al kvirc :) perché il pidgin non è molto pratico per chattare. penso che irssi sia meglio per me. ne proverò qualcuno. grazie e a presto.
<Ab3L> ah giusto. per chi si è messo a leggere soltanto ora, sono su xubuntu 18.04.
<Carlin0> Ab3L, prova weechat e hexchat
<Ab3L> Carlin0: proverò. se uno dei due si interfaccia bene con irssi, col quale ho già un po' di familiarità (senza averne ancora piena dimestichezza) meglio.
<Carlin0> weechat è da terminale tipo irsii
<Carlin0> hexchat è un fork di xchat
<blues1312> buonasera a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiutino per far rilevare la wifi del mio pc ad ubuntu 18.4.1; Ho appena installato e vedendo che non veniva rilevata ho collegato in tethering via usb il mio cell, aggiornato e fortunatamente il wifi era stato rilevato. il problema è che dopo il riavvio richiesto è di nuovo sparito..
<blues1312> ora mi trovo riconnesso in tethering via usb con il cell...
<Carlin0> blues1312, apri un terminale e scrivi lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<blues1312> ok Carlin0
<Carlin0> ti darà un link come risposta , incollalo qui
<blues1312> http://termbin.com/e322 Carlin0
<Carlin0> quella scheda dovrebbe andare senza toccare altro , sei sicuro che sia funzionante ?
<blues1312> si Carlin0 ..inizialmente avevo installato la 18.4.1 da live usb, non rilevando la wifi ho connesso via usb il cell in tethering e, dopo circa 60 mega di aggiornamenti mi è apparso il wifi..connesso senza problemi tra l'altro. gli aggiornamenti naturalmente mi avevan chiesto il riavvio... dopo il riavvio la rete wifi è di nuovo sparita...
<Carlin0> è strano dovrebbe andare , non saprei
<blues1312> se vado su IMPOSTAZIONI la prima voce è wifi... e mi dice NESSUN ADATTATORE WIFI TROVATO
<blues1312> tra l'altro non è un notebook...è un nuc... non ho manco la possibilità di disattivarlo erroneamente con qualche tasto.... :-/
<Carlin0> le intel di solito vanno senza driver aggiuntivi , usano quelli installati di default
<blues1312> su driver aggintivi infatti non mi compare nulla..
<blues1312> Carlin0:  https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<blues1312> qui la 8265 rimanda a un tar.gz ... devo per caso scaricarlo?
<blues1312> ovvero questo iwlwifi-8265-ucode-22.361476.0.tgz
<Carlin0> blues1312, come ti ho già detto ubuntu contiene già i driver necessari per quella scheda
<blues1312> Carlin0:  mm ... quindi non avendo toccato nulla, forse è andato storto qualcosa nell'aggiornamento...c'è un modo per toglierlo e riapplicarlo?
<blues1312> se ad installazione pulita non è stata rilevata ed è venuta fuori solamente dopo i 60 mb di aggiornamenti...
<blues1312> Carlin0:  ho spento e staccato la spina...riacceso e x magia è ricomparsa la wifi........ O_o
<blues1312> altro quesito.. ho una brother multifunzione connessa in rete e rilevata correttamente da ubuntu senza dover far nulla...stampa perfettamente. mi chiedevo però se c'è qualche guida per poter far rilevare anche la parte dello scanner...
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-05
<Mr_Spike> Buonasera
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-06
<piero> ciao s tutti..ho da poco installato ubuntu sul mio pc a fianco di windows 10..tutto ok..ora voglio installarlo su hard disk usb in modo da potermelo portare dietro..procedo in questo modo..collego la usb in cui  è presente la live in una porta usb..nell'altra la periferica di destinazione..la prima volta l'installazione è andata a buon fine sulla c
<piero> hiavetta mentre la seconda non sapevo dove installare il boot loader..è inutile che lo instali su sda...qualcuno sa darmi un consiglio..grazie in anticipo
<[Enrico]> piero: quello che stai cercando di fare non è un'installazione supportata. Ubuntu va installata in modo permanente su un computer, non si può installare, in modo persistente, su una chiavetta USB e portarla da un computer all'altro
<[Enrico]> ci potrebbero essere altre distribuzioni di Linux che supportano questa modalità di installazione
<[Enrico]> altrimenti puoi usare l'immagine live USB ufficiale, ma non è persistente
<piero> ti ringrazio Enrico..anni fa ad un corso avevo fatto cio' con Fedora credevo valesse sla stessa cosa per Ubuntu
<[Enrico]> piero: nemmeno fedora supporta ufficialmente questa modalità di installazione, che io sappia
<[Enrico]> piero: poi non vuol dire che non funzioni, tuttavia ti devi aspettare problemi. Inoltre coi sistemi UEFI la cosa si complica parecchio. Con i vecchi sistemi era più facile, con UEFI non è semplice
<[Enrico]> piero: parlo con cognizione di causa eh, uso fedora molto più di quanto usi ubuntu :)
<piero> non voglio mettermi contro di voi che ne sapete 1000 volte più di me..evidentemente era una live anche quella..però di una cosa sono sicuro..i dati degli utenti e i documenti con le applicazioni installate rimanevano memorizzate cosa che con la live non dovrebbe succedere
<[Enrico]> piero: ci sono state versioni persistenti della live, mi pare sia per ubuntu che per fedora, in passato. Tuttavia non mi pare sia un'opzione disponibile al momento.... ma non sono sicuro al 100%
<piero> ok infatti il corso l'ho frequentato nel 2015 se non ricordo male..il docente probabilmente aveva una vecchia iso che supportava questa funzionalita'
<[Enrico]> piero: o magari l'aveva creata lei/lui ad hoc.
<[Enrico]> è una cosa decisamente possible
<piero> ti ringrazio Enrico
<[Enrico]> ci sono distro Linux che hanno come metodo di distribuzione principale le liveusb persistenti. Ubuntu e Fedora sono più focalizzate sull'uso standard
<[Enrico]> piero: prego
<drew2000> Buonasera, posso chiedere?
<maxi> SAlve vorrei installare Ubuntu, facendo una pulizia completa del disco, togliere partizioni e il vecchio win10. Ho scaricato il file .iso, che devo fare? farci un dvd e farlo partire da bios o posso lanciarlo da winodws stesso?
<vitodoc> windows lo devi eliminare completamente ?
<maxi> Si
<maxi> devo formattare ed eliminre le partizioni
<vitodoc> monta la iso di ubuntu con rufus su pennetta usb
<maxi> si, ma poi la cheda madre è molto vecchia e non mi pare mi permatte di lanciare da ucb
<vitodoc> fai un dvd è lo stesso
<vitodoc> se il pc è molto datato non penso che ubuntu giri tranquillo
<maxi> bè win10 gira bene
<vitodoc> forse è meglio se ti orienti su una distro più leggera
<vitodoc> ah okù
<maxi> il dvd lo devo montare con qualche programma particolare?
<vitodoc> no
<maxi> ok provero'
<maxi> grazie mille
<maxi> gentilisimo!
<vitodoc> poi da live puoi eliminare tutte lepartizioni
<vitodoc> con gparted oppure durante l'installazioine del sistema
<maxi> da live?
<maxi> io  pensavo di farlo durante l'installazione
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<vitodoc> quando avvii il dvd ti chiede se vuoi installare direttamente oppure di provare ubuntu, quindi live.
<maxi> Ah ok. faro' linstallazione
<maxi> E' un pc che regalero' o vendero' a poco per sbarazzarmene, ci volgio mettere un sistema operativo pulito.
<vitodoc> capito.
<Carlin0> cmq maxi ha ragione vitodoc : s eil pc è talmente vecchio da non supportare boot da usb meglio qualcos adi più leggero di ubuntu
<Carlin0> tipo lubuntu/xubuntu
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<MMYStic> ciao
<paul8119> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-07
<Pierluca> Salve
<vitodoc> ciao
<Pierluca> ho un problema nell installazione di Ubuntu
<vitodoc> quale
<Pierluca> ho avviato il dvd d installazione, non riesco a formattare con GParted l hard disk
<vitodoc> Hai win 10 ?
<Pierluca> avevo windows 10, non essendomi trovato bene provai ad installare windows 7, ma il risultato e stato pessimo, periodicamente non parte il sistema operativo, dunque ho deciso di installare Ubuntu
<vitodoc> Fammi capire, vuoi un sistema dualboot o solo linux ?
<Pierluca> solo linux
<vitodoc> Cmq se hai montato la partizione di win7 è normale che non ti fa fare modifiche. Prima di eseguire modifiche al disco, il disco deve essere smontato. Prova a installare ubuntu segliendo l'opzione usa l'intero disco.
<vitodoc> mi allontano 5 minuti
<Pierluca> ci provo, ma l ultima volta si e bloccato poco prima di poter scegliere questa opzione
<Carlin0> Pierluca, magari se ricapita controlla che la iso sia integra
<Carlin0> !md5 | Pierluca
<ubot-it> Pierluca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<vitodoc> Eccomi di ritorno
<Pierluca> forse sta andando l'installazione ;)
<Pierluca> vi ringrazio per la pazienza
<vitodoc> bene,facci sapere se va a buon fine
<Pierluca> yes
<Pierluca> è da un'oretta che non va avanti l'installazione
<vitodoc> il pc è vecchio ?
<Pierluca> 2012
<vitodoc> Che cpu hai ?
<Pierluca> comunque ho verificato, sta andando avanti con i processi d'installazione
<Pierluca> intel i7 credo terza generazione
<Pierluca> sisi i7-3630QM 2,4 GHz
<vitodoc> strano
<vitodoc> Che percentuale di avanzamento si trova adesso ?
<Pierluca> la barra si trova alla fine
<Pierluca> l'ultimo processo risale a 6 minuti fa
<Pierluca> quindi sta lavorando evidentemente
<vitodoc> vedi che c'è un piccolo triangolino vicino la barra, cliccalo, si apre un riquadro, dimmi cosa c'è scritto
<Pierluca> copio tutte le righe?
<vitodoc> solo ultima
<Pierluca> start run anacron jobs
<vitodoc> ok
<Pierluca> questo comando è stato lanciato un minuto fa
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> di quanta ram dispone la macchina ?
<Pierluca> 8 GB
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> Durante l'installazioni è apparsa qualche messaggio di errore ?
<Pierluca> sì, ma forse era relativo a GParted che era ancora aperto
<vitodoc> capito
<Pierluca> se non sbaglio l'errore: input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<vitodoc> Mal che vada ripeti tutto da capo senza toccare il disco
<vitodoc> ok
<Pierluca> va bene
<vitodoc> probabilmente avevi montato sda...non so.
<Pierluca> comunque perdona l'ignoranza, per montato cosa si intende di preciso?
<vitodoc> Montato vuol dire in parole povere, essere visto dal sistema in modo da poter leggere e scrive sul disco.
<vitodoc> Hai presente quando su win, per esempio, prima di rimuore una chiavetta sub clicchi in basso per fare la rimozione sicura ? Ecco, una cosa del gene. Il sistema win smonta la usb.
<vitodoc> Su ubuntu è la stessa cosa, vale sia per usb che per hard disk o altro supporto. Puoi decire, dopo aver installato il sistema, tramite le impostazioni, di far montare in automatico o meno i supporti. Io personalmente non uso il mount automatico.
<vitodoc> Amio avviso ci sta mettendo troppo...
<Pierluca> okok, quindi in ambiente linux ogni supporto di memoria (che sia la chiavetta o che sia il disco rigido su cui è installato il SO) deve essere montato (anche automaticamente))
<Pierluca> ovviamente questo discorso non vale con la RAM, giusto?
<vitodoc> Vale solo per periferiche che colleghi successivamente all'avvio del so
<vitodoc> dopo l'avvio del sop
<Pierluca> è fermo ancora all'ultimo comando che ho inviato
<Pierluca> ah ok
<vitodoc> strano
<Pierluca> siccome il so l'ho avviato da DVD allora il disco l'ha riconosciuto come periferica eventualemente da montare
<vitodoc> Troppo tempo. Spegni forzatamente e ripeti
<Pierluca> provo a ricominciare
<vitodoc> e si
<vitodoc> non aprire gparted
<Pierluca> ok
<vitodoc> esegui da subito l'installazione
<vitodoc> intero disco
<Pierluca> okok
<vitodoc> Io ho unb altra macchina con un amd 2.2ghz 4gb ram e ci mette 20 minuti
<Pierluca> provo a riconnettermi alla chat dopo il riavvio
<Pierluca> a dopo
<vitodoc> ok
<pierluca> eccomi ancora
<vitodoc> ok
<pierluca> nell'attesa che il software d'installazione vada avanti, pongo un quesito: con il sistema UEFI devo ricorrere a qualche accorgimento particolare?
<vitodoc> Disabilitare il secure boot dal bios1uefi
<vitodoc> Disabilitare il secure boot dal bios|uefi
<pierluca> disabiitato
<vitodoc> ok
<pierluca> se può essere utile: il DVD d'installazione lo avvio dalla voce "UEFI: cd-dvd..." e non da "P2 cd-dvd..."
<vitodoc> Questo uefi ha rovinato il mondo XD
<vitodoc> io non installo da uefi
<pierluca> quindi consigli eventualmente di avviare dall'altra voce?
<vitodoc> Non saprei, mai fatto da uefi
<vitodoc> mi complica la vita
<pierluca> se si ha il sistema UEFI non si è obbligati ad utilizzarlo?
<pierluca> ERROR!!!
<pierluca> Input/output error during write on /dev/sda
<pierluca> questo durante l'installazione
<vitodoc> Io ho win, che non uso mai, su di un hdd e linux su altro hdd. Ho installato prima win, poi ho scollegato fisicamente l'hdd di win e collegato quello per kubuntu. Quando devo far partire win, invece di usufruire del grub, lo seleziono dal boot del bios.
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> riavvia e installa senza uefi
<vitodoc> stesso errore dava a me
<vitodoc> non ho perso tempo a risolvere.
<pierluca> va bene riavvio
<pierluca> ci vediamo dall'altra parte
<vitodoc> se si ha il sistema UEFI non si è obbligati ad utilizzarlo?---- No non è obbligatorio
<pierluca> okok
<pierluca> eccomi ancora
<vitodoc> ok
<pierluca> sembra essere ancora sospettosamente lento
<vitodoc> Sei sparito velocemente, volvevo chiederti se dal tuo bios\uefi c'è la possibilità di selezionare bios al posto di uefi oppure bios\uefi.
<vitodoc> Vado a mangiare
<pierluca> c'è solo la voce Launch CSM nel mio UEFI
<pierluca> e ho messo Enabled
<pierluca> buon appetito
<pierluca> Creazione del file system non riuscita ... sda non riconosciuta
<alfio99> ciao a tutti
<vitodoc> Ciao
<alfio99> c'è qualcuno esperto di reti e condivisione cartelle per un consiglio?
<vitodoc> Io no
<Carlin0> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Carlin0> eh aveva fretta
<David77> e allora per lui niente samba, solo liscio
<pg> ciao, sono nuovo in ubuntu. l'ho appena istallato e non mi funziona il wifi. Qualche suggerimento? grazie
<David77> pg: versione ubuntu, tipo di computer, tipo di wifi etc. altrimenti i volontari non possono aiutarti
<David77> e comunque controlla se non è disattivato (tasti Fn se è un portatile o da bios)
<David77> esempio Fn: https://proxy.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spywaredrguide.com%2FVirtualDr%2Fimages%2Ffn-f2_wifi_toggle_asus_g74sx-dh71_01.jpg&f=1
<David77> http://www.spywaredrguide.com/VirtualDr/images/fn-f2_wifi_toggle_asus_g74sx-dh71_01.jpg
<ifranz84> ciao a tutti
<vitodoc> ciao
<ifranz84> ho un problemino con ubuntu. nella partizione per i dati e di backup che normalmente uso sia con windows che con ubuntu, accedendo con questo non riesco piu' a creare files. come posso risolvere il problema?
<ifranz84> CIOÈ NON RIesco a creare cartelle  e files
<vitodoc> ;olto probabilmente è in modalità solo lettura.
<ifranz84> no, ho controllato con proprietà e per il mio utente ci sono tutti i permessi attivi
<vitodoc> dai questo comando e postami l'output : ls -l /media/nometutente/
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-08
<xubuntu98w> buongiorno a tutti
<xubuntu98w> salve, c'è qualcuno? avrei bisogno di supporto per una configurazione Xubuntu 19.04 installato in vm con VMWare 15
<mamonz> salve a tutti
<mamonz> avrei necessità di supporto, c'è qualcuno disponibile? grazie
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | mamonz
<ubot-it> mamonz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mamonz> ho un problema con la configurazione di una shared-folder tra una vm Xubuntu 19.04 e host Windows 10
<mamonz> usando vmware workstation 15 player
<Carlin0> non conosco vmware , mi spiace
<Carlin0> !virtualizzazioni
<ubot-it> Virtualizzazione in Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione
<mamonz> grazie questo però è il contrario di quello che mi serve...io ho host windows e vm xubuntu
<Carlin0> ah allora hai sbagliato canale dovresti rivolgerti a supporto windows
<mamonz> eh ma il problema credo sia nel processo di mount della cartella...solo che non so se dipende da xubuntu o da vmware, quindi prima ho provato qui per vedere se qualcuno avesse avuto esperienze simili
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> mamonz: è una cosa da chiedere a VMware allora. Lo share delle cartelle da Windows fatto da VMware è implementato da VMware non da Ubuntu / Linux
<[Enrico]> Ubuntu è soltanto un consumatore del servizio diciamo, se il servizio non funziona non è un problema di Ubuntu
<mamonz> mh...posso dirvi velocissimamente quello che mi succede? così poi mi dite se è effettivamente colpa di vmware
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mamonz> ok...ricevuto...passo alla chat...grazie lo stesso
<mamonz> saluti
<tarkus> salve, quale versione potrei installare su eeepc atomn450 ?
<Carlin0> tarkus, ci dici cpu ram e scheda video ?
<tarkus> intel Atom n450 1,66, 2 G , 32 bit, intel graphics media acceleretor 3150. Grazie.
<Carlin0> tarkus, lubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<tarkus> grazie
<Carlin0> tarkus, cmq quel processore supporta il 64 bit
<Carlin0> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/it/it/ark/products/42503/intel-atom-processor-n450-512k-cache-1-66-ghz.html
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-09
<Mahreeo> Scusate ho un problema
<Mahreeo> qualcun altro sta sperimentando problemi con i repository?
<Mahreeo> ???
<ubuntus> buongiorno a tutti
<ubuntus> ho 2 schede video. ad ogni riavvio il nome in /sys/class/drm/cardX cambia. Come posso assegnare un "nome" permanente?
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-10
<marco5469> qualcuno mi sa spiegare x che l' ultima versione di ubuntu non mi premette di andare nelle impostazioni dello schermo me lo apre l icona a sx ma non visualizza pagina
<marco5469> risolto display portatile scambiato tutto ok
<pomerania> buongiorno
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-11
<Rick63> Ciao a tutti,
<Rick63> provo a chiedere : il live di Ubuntu 19.04 risulta capovolto
<Rick63> anche a voi ?
<Joerg> I created a live USB on my MAC in order to install Ubuntu to an HP 655 Laptop.
<Joerg> But I get the message no suitable video mode found. Booting in blind mode.
<Joerg> But then nothing happens.
<Joerg> someone knows what to do?
<Joerg> to create the live USB I used "Mac Linux USB Loader"
<Joerg> mi viene il dubbio che non sono entrato nella chat. qualcuno potrebbe solo confermare se si legge ciò che scrivo?
<joerg67> Buongiorno,
<joerg67> posso chiedere una informazione per un problema con una live USB a qualcuno?
<ryuujin> uhm
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-03
<saba> buongiorno
<Guest60888> ho un problema con installazione di una stampante canon
<bbanner> Guest60888: benvenuto
<bbanner> che modello è?
<Guest60888> mg5750
<Guest60888> prixma
<bbanner> che problema hai?
<Guest60888> ho dovuto disinstallare tutto.
<Guest60888> non veniva più riconosciuta, probabilmente dopo aggiornamento
<bbanner> ok
<Guest60888> ma adesso, ho difficoltà ad installarla da capo, in quanto no so come si faccia... la prima volta portai il pc da un tecnico...
<Guest60888> avete un qualcosa da inviarmi per seguire passo a passo come fare?
<Guest60888> Canon mi manda via email i driver
<bbanner> a me lo ha appena fatto scaricare dal sito web
<Guest60888> io l'ho scaricato ieri, ma non me lo riconosceva...
<Guest60888> per questo ho il problema
<Guest60888> può prvare a inviarmi qui il link corretto? per favore
<Guest60888> e una volta scaricato, come lo attivo su linux?
<bbanner> installi il pacchetto completo
<Guest60888> quale?
<bbanner> oppure scompatti i vari pacchetti fino a trovare il file con estensione *.ppd
<bbanner> che io ho appena trovato
<Guest60888> ha il link da mandarmi
<bbanner> aspetta che voglio controllare una cosa
<Guest60888> ok. perchè sono sull pagina canon e mi dà solo tutti i sistemi senza linux...
<bbanner> scarica questo:
<bbanner> IJ Printer Driver v. 5.20 for Linux (Archivio in formato distribuzione Debian)
<Guest60888> ok grazie.
<Guest60888> e poi come si installa? dal terminale?
<bbanner> lascia stare il terminale credo che non ti serva
<bbanner> allora dovresti aver scaricato un file così nominato:
<bbanner> cnijfilter2_5.20-1_amd64.deb
<bbanner> giusto?
<Guest60888> sto caricando ora
<Guest60888> ma devo andare su driver?
<Guest60888> sono proprio all'abc...
<bbanner> tranquillo nessun problema hai scaricato il file?
<Guest60888> trovato adesso debian scarico!
<bbanner> bene
<Guest60888> si giusto
<bbanner> scaricato?
<Guest60888> completato
<Guest60888> adesso
<bbanner> ok vai nella cartella download cliccaci sopra col tasto destro e seleziona "estrai qui"
<Guest60888> ok
<bbanner> berne...
<bbanner> bene
<bbanner> dento a quella cartella troverai questo:
<Guest60888> fatto
<bbanner> data.tar.gz
<bbanner> la vedi?
<Guest60888> ho packages, resources e insatll
<Guest60888> non la vedo
<bbanner> hai ragione scusa
<Guest60888> ho cliccato package
<Guest60888> e mi da cnijfilter
<Guest60888> ho cliccato e dice installa...
<Guest60888> no problem
<Guest60888> uno dice cnijfilter2_5.20-1_amd64.deb
<bbanner> cartella packages
<Guest60888> altro: cnujfilter2_5.20-1_i386.deb
<Guest60888> ok ci sono
<Guest60888> ed ho queste 2 voci
<bbanner> il tuo pc è 64bit?deb
<Guest60888> si
<bbanner> allora estrai il pacchetto cnijfilter2_5.20-1_amd64.deb
<Guest60888> quindi clicco sul primo? dove c'è scritto 64?
<Guest60888> faccio
<Guest60888> sta installanso
<bbanner> poi estrai data.tar.gz
<Guest60888> fatto
<Guest60888> adesoo?
<bbanner> estrai non installare
<bbanner> cosa hai installato?
<Guest60888> ho cliccato installa su amd64...
<bbanner> :(
<Guest60888> uffi.. ok adesso fatto estrai qui e vedo data...
<Guest60888> tolgo installazione?
<Guest60888> scusa...
<bbanner> allora clicca sul tasto dest su data.tar.gz e seleziona estrai qui
<bbanner> si togli l'installazione
<Guest60888> faccio rimuovi?
<bbanner> si
<Guest60888> ok fatto ora vado su data
<Guest60888> fatto
<bbanner> usr
<bbanner> share
<bbanner> ppd
<Guest60888> si
<Guest60888> ci sono
<bbanner> il file che ti dovrebbe servire è il seguente: canonmg5700.ppd
<Guest60888> si
<bbanner> ora collega la stampante al pc
<Guest60888> ok
<bbanner> vai su impostazioni\Stampanti
<Guest60888> unica cosa che uso wifi diretto non connessione.. e se ora disconetto il pc da hotspot non possiamo + chattare...
<bbanner> ok
<bbanner> io ho una brother
<Guest60888> io uso cellulare hotspot con pc... ma il pc è collegato alla stampante in diretta...
<Guest60888> quindi come faccio..
<bbanner> hai già collegato la stampante col router? via WPS?
<Guest60888> no
<bbanner> ok
<bbanner> clicca su aggiungi stanmpante
<Guest60888> dove? ahahhah
<bbanner> impostazioni\stampanti
<Guest60888> dice: il servizio sistema per la stampa sembra non essere disponibile...
<bbanner> >:o
<Guest60888> già....
<Guest60888> stesso problema
<Guest60888> non viene ricnosciuta
<bbanner> ma la stampante te la vede?
<Guest60888> no
<bbanner> prova a collegarla col cavo usb
<Guest60888> la vedo io sul mobile ahahha
<bbanner> la stampante è accesa?
<Guest60888> non lo ho, grazie al cane che lo ha mangiato...
<Guest60888> uff
<Guest60888> si
<Guest60888> lato destro c'è DC
<bbanner> allora aspetta che provo a farlo io con il pc ed il cel come modem
<Guest60888> yes
<bbanner> rimani in linea
<Guest60888> certo
<Guest60888> grazie
<bbanner1> e3ccmi qui
<Guest60888> ecoti
<bbanner1> si mi da anche a me lo stesso problema
<Guest60888> perfetto....
<bbanner1> la stampante è collegata con l'hotspot wifi del cel?
<Guest60888> non più
<bbanner1> aloora non funzionerà mai
<Guest60888> perchè dal cellulare come hotspot non lo riconosce, ma solo sulla saponetta routerino
<bbanner1> come hai fatto a connetterla con l'hotspot wifi?
<bbanner1> del cellulare intendo
<Guest60888> ma, poi, il pc non riconsoce il router, un disastro!
<Guest60888> io vico nei boschi e l aconnessione è difficile e wifi non arriva
<Guest60888> così ho contattato canon, e abbiamo messo il cellulare in coneesine diretta con la stampante
<bbanner1> si ma come hai configurato l'hotspot wifidel cellulare con la stampante?
<bbanner1> cmq non ti preoccurare io vivo nelle risaie
<Guest60888> ma tra stampante e pc, non è possibile, perchè, non ho il driver nel pc... non ricosne più
<Guest60888> ahahhahaa
<Guest60888> bene
<bbanner1> inoltre il problema non è il wifi, ma l'adsl
<Guest60888> si si giusto
<Guest60888> ho spiegato velocemente
<Guest60888> ora mi sembra di capire che il problema è il driver nel pc o sbaglio?
<bbanner1> no
<Guest60888> perchè non vedo da nessuna parte aggiungi stampante.
<bbanner1> il problema non è il driver
<Guest60888> cosa è?
<Guest60888> perchè 3 mesi fa, tutto è stato ben installato e funzionante, e da venerdì è sparito tutto?
<Guest60888> dopo aggiornamento?
<bbanner1> per poter utilizzare la stampante in remoto devi configurare la stampante col router, successivamente da ubuntu pupi ricercare la stampante
<bbanner1> e la installa in un millisecondo
<bbanner1> ti conviene riconfigurare tutto da zero
<Guest60888> ok.. allora come capperi faccio
<bbanner1> non lo so
<bbanner1> non credo tu possa fare il WPS con il cellulare
<Guest60888> allora tolgo sim e metto nel router... mi dai 10 secondi?
<Guest60888> ci sei
<Guest60888> togliendo la scheda hotspot.. caduta connessione...
<Guest60888> uff
<gasmask74gomauro> buongiorno ho appena installato ubunto 20.4 lts su un pc ryzen 3700x con mobo b450 e gpu geforxe1650 al login metto la password ma mi rimane fermo
<gasmask74gomauro> cosa posso fare? ho installato su ssd nuovo
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-04
<bbanner> buongiorno a tutti
<sp0re90> Buonasera
<sp0re90> Vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio nuovo xps 15 9500 in dua boot con windows (gia intallato). Ho letto in giro che è necessario switchare da radi ahci, corretto?
<sp0re90> potrei avere una breve descrizione dei passi principali per l'installazione? In passato installavo da usb senza problemi, ora sembra un po' piu complesso
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-05
<xam> buona sera, su xubuntu a 32 bit lts ultima versione non riesco a fare funzionare il masterizzatore
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-06
<claro> Prova
<tamara1975> Salve! devo collegare una AKAI MPK mini professional al pc con installato ubuntu ma non riesco,come posso fare?
<Sochin> Salve
<Sochin> Ho un problema con l l'installazione di ubuntu 20
<Nicola97> Buon pomeriggio gruppo, scrivo in seguito ad un problema che si è verificato per ben 2 voltee che mi ha sorpreso molto: dopo alcuni giorni dall'installazione di Ubuntu 20.04, questo si cancella dalla partizione, ripristinando integralmente lo spazio e cancellando anche il dual boot. E' accaduto 15 giorni fa, con la conseguenza di dover reinstallare
<Nicola97>  il sistema, e si è ripetuto all'accensione pochi minuti fa, quando ho spento Ubuntu alle 13 in maniera corretta; ora ho solo Windows, dal quale ricavo questo screen.
<Nicola97> *Non riesco a caricare lo screen
<Nicola97> Idee, suggerimenti? Grazie mille!
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-07
<c-ruz> buongg
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno
<sabrip> salve scrivo per problemi nell'installazione di una stampante
<sabrip> è il luogo giusto?
<Maurizio> buongiorno ho acquistato da pochi giorni una stampante hp laser mfp 137fnw. siccome sul pc ho due partizioni, su quella con windows si è installata correttamente , su Ubuntu invece che tra l' altro è quello che uso non mi riesce installarla , ho fatto tutte le procedure richieste ma niente, ho scaricato i drive ma non li installa. qualcuno pò dirmi
<Maurizio>  come fare? grazie
<Prometeo> Ciao, ho installato da tempo la 18 (adesso, 18.04.4 LTS) ed ho riscontrato da subito un problema di lentezza del browser Firefox. Ho provato a modificare i parametri di configurazione, alleggerendo i controlli sul web ma non ottengo miglioramenti. Ho anche la sensazione che di tanto in tanto perda la linea e poi impieghi parecchi secondi per riatti
<Prometeo> varsi. l'ho messo anche in parallelo con un altro browser che è decisamente più veloce. Non saprei come descrivere diversamente il problema. Qualcuno ha notato lo stesso comportamento di FIREFOX ? grazie
<Prometeo> @Maurizio: hai verificato che HP abbia reso disponibili i drivers per Ubuntu ? O quelli scaricati sono solo per W ? Te lo segnalo perchè anch'io ho comprato una HP ed ho trovato il driver per la printer ma non per lo scanner, quindi occorre verificare bene la compatibilità dei drivers con l'OS. Non sono esperto e non ti offendere se non ti risponde
<Prometeo> rò ulteriormente ad altri quesiti. Ciao
<Mr_Pan> Maurizio, ciao
<Maurizio> ciao
<Mr_Pan> Maurizio, devi installare hplip driver univrsali per hp
<Mr_Pan> li trovi nel sw center
<Maurizio> l' ho scaricato ma non so come installarlo
<Mr_Pan> e ci son oanche i suoi driver specifici
<Mr_Pan> https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-laser-mfp-130-printer-series/24494378/model/24494385
<Mr_Pan> un attimo che li scarico
<Mr_Pan> Maurizio, ho i msg privati bloccati
<Mr_Pan> non scrivermi li
<Maurizio> ok
<Mr_Pan> una volta scaricato il file devi scompattarlo ... avrai come risultato una cartella chiamata uld
<Mr_Pan> entri nella cartella uld    apri una finestra terminale e lanci il comando
<Mr_Pan> sudo ./install.sh
<Maurizio> devo dare solo questo comando?
<Mr_Pan> direi di si
<Maurizio> ho la cartella uld
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Maurizio> quindi apro il terminale e do solo questo comando?
<Mr_Pan> se dai un clic destro su uno spazio vuoto si aprira il menu ... Apri terminale qui
<Mr_Pan> si si  da dentro la cartella uld
<Maurizio> ho aperto il terminale ho inserito il comando ma mi dice comando non trovato
<Mr_Pan> Maurizio, sei all interno della cartella uld ?
<Mr_Pan> aspetta ho scritto sbagliato io
<Mr_Pan> sudo sh ./install.sh
<Maurizio> sono dentro la cartella uld cosa devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> con il terminale ?
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo sh ./install.sh
<Mr_Pan> questo comando installera i driver della stampante e dello scanner
<Mr_Pan> usi la stampante connessa usb o con la rete  ?
<Maurizio> come faccio ad aprire il terminale dentro la cartella?
<Mr_Pan> Maurizio, dimmi il persorso della cartella uld per favore
<Maurizio> adesso è collegata con usb
<Maurizio> scusami ma io proprio non sono esperto qual'è il percorso che devo dirti?
<Mr_Pan> Maurizio, sei nella cartella uld   dal Gestore File giusto   ?
<Mr_Pan> se dai un clic destro in uno spazio vuoto si aprira il menu ... li trovi una voce "Apri terminale qui"   cliccaci su
<Maurizio> sono dentro la cartella uld da scaicati
<Mr_Pan> clic destro ....
<Maurizio> ho cliccato col destro ma " apri terminale qui " non viene
<Maurizio> ho aperto il terminale a parte va bene?
<Maurizio> o deve essere dentro la cartella?
<Mr_Pan> Maurizio, ora ci dobbiamo asrrivare
<Mr_Pan> scirvi nel terminale
<Mr_Pan> cd /home/<tuo utente/Scaricat
<Mr_Pan> tuo utente devi mettere il tuo nome utente ....
<Mr_Pan> o premi il tasto TAB e si autocompleta
<Mr_Pan> Scaricati
<Prometeo> @Mr_Pan Ciao, posso chiederti anch'io ?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Prometeo
<ubot-it> Prometeo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Maurizio> maurizio@maurizio-P50IJ:~$ cd /home/maurizio/Scaricat
<Maurizio> maurizio@maurizio-P50IJ:~$ cd /home/maurizio/Scaricat
<Maurizio> la risposta è: File o directory non esistente
<Mr_Pan> Scaricati ... avevo scritto dopo
<Prometeo> Ho installato gli Hplip printer driver e la printer hpoffijet 8015 funziona. Non riesco però ad attivare lo scanner. Ci sono i drivers?
<Mr_Pan> Prometeo, https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing/gethplip
<Mr_Pan> ma sono gli hplip
<Maurizio> mi viene scritto : maurizio@maurizio-P50IJ:~/Scaricati$
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> Maurizio, scrivi
<Mr_Pan> cd uld
<Prometeo> nel mio sw box trovo installati gli "hplip printer application". Dovrebbero contenere anche i drivers dello scanner ?
<Mr_Pan> Prometeo, immagino di si non lo so mai avuto hp
<Maurizio> File o directory non esistente
<Mr_Pan> Maurizio, hai detto che uld era dentro scaricati ...
<Maurizio> si
<Maurizio> è dentro scaricati
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> ls -al
<Mr_Pan> vedi la cartella uld ?
<Maurizio> si
<Maurizio> 'uld-hp_V1.00.39.12_00.15
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> cd uld  e tutto il resto  se premi TAB si autocompleta
<Maurizio> cos'è tutto il resto?
<Mr_Pan> cd uld          premi tab e poi invio
<Mr_Pan> Maurizio!!!!!
<Mr_Pan> quello é ancora il file che finisce con .tar.gz
<Mr_Pan> bisogna scompattarlo
<Mr_Pan> Maurizio, scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo tar -zxvf uld-hp_V1.00.39.12_00.15.tar.gz
<Mr_Pan> copia e incolla nel tuo terminale
<Mr_Pan> dopo che avrai dato invio avrai una cartella uld
<Mr_Pan> cd uld
<Mr_Pan> sudo sh ./install.sh
<Mr_Pan> devo chiudere
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<Maurizio> maurizio@maurizio-P50IJ:~/Scaricati/uld-hp_V1.00.39.12_00.15 (2)$ sudo tar -zxvf uld-hp_V1.00.39.12_00.15.tar.gz
<Maurizio> tar (child): uld-hp_V1.00.39.12_00.15.tar.gz: funzione "open" non riuscita: File o directory non esistente
<Maurizio> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Maurizio> tar: Child returned status 2
<Maurizio> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Maurizio> maurizio@maurizio-P50IJ:~/Scaricati/uld-hp_V1.00.39.12_00.15 (2)$
<Maurizio> non succede niente grazi lo stesso
<Maurizio> buongiorno ho acquistato una stampante hp laser ma non riesco a installarla su ubuntu nonostante abbia eseguito tutte le procedure e scaricato i drive che però non installa c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? grazie
<Lorenzo> buonasera esistono le impostazioni proxy su lubuntu come su ubuntu stock
<Lorenzo> siamo 18 in linea e nessuno mi sa iutare
<Maurizio> buonasera
<Maurizio> ho acuistato una stampante hp laser mfp 137fnw ma non riesco a installarla su ubuntu, hoeseguito tutte le procedure ma niente, ho scaricato i drive ma non li installa, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<gigirock> Maurizio:cosa vuol dire "non li installa" ?
<Maurizio> che non mi installa i drive per la stampante , io non sono esperto
<gigirock> Maurizio:hai scaricato dei driver appositi ?
<Maurizio> si
<gigirock> Maurizio:sii meno criptico , spiega cosa hai fatto e cosa e' successo
<Maurizio> allora sono andato sul sito support hp ho scaricato i drive indicati per linux versione ubuntu me li ha scaricati nella cartella scaricati in una cartella che si chiama uld
<Maurizio> poi niente la stampante non funziona
<gigirock> Maurizio:ok , premi ctrl alt t si apre un terminale ?
<Maurizio> nessuno ha una soluzione?
<gigirock> Maurizio:ok , premi ctrl alt t si apre un terminale ?
<Maurizio> no non si apre
<Maurizio> devo aprire il terminale?
<gigirock> Maurizio:si
<Maurizio> ok aperto
<gigirock> Maurizio:dal terminale scrivi pwd poi invio e dimmi cosa c'e' scritto
<Maurizio> è scritto: /home/maurizio
<gigirock> ok allora scrivi "cd Scaricati" senza virgolette poi invio
<gigirock> le maiuscole minuscole contano quindi scrivi esattamente quello che ho scritto sopra
<Maurizio> ok ma non succede niente ha Sritto Scaricati con un simbolo davanti
<gigirock> se scrivi pwd poi invio adesso ti risponde /home/maurizio/Scaricati ?
<Maurizio> si
<gigirock> Maurizio: allora adesso "cd uld" senza virgolette poi invio dovresti avere home/maurizio/Scaricati/uld
<Maurizio> file o directory non esistente
<gigirock> Maurizio: "tar -xvf uld" poi tasto tab ti completa il nome del file.....
<Maurizio> ok quindi?
<gigirock> cd uld adesso ci dovrebbe essere la dir
<Maurizio> mi ha scritto un sacco di roba
<gigirock> ok adesso se dai "cd uld" entri nella directory uld ?
<gigirock> Maurizio:ti posso fare una domanda indiscreta... ma almeno il comando "cd" sai a cosa serve ?
<Maurizio> no assolutamente
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> Maurizio:dai ancora "pwd" poi invio e dimmi cosa ti risponde
<Maurizio> home/maurizio/scaricati
<gigirock> Maurizio:dai "cd uld" poi invio e dimmi cosa ti risponde
<Maurizio> Scaricati/ild
<Maurizio> Scaricati/uld
<gigirock> ok
<Maurizio> quindi?
<gigirock> Maurizio:dai "sudo ./install.sh" poi invio
<gigirock> ti chiede la password che e' la passowrd che hai messo per installazione.....
<Maurizio> è venuto fuori tutto il papier della licenza
<gigirock> Maurizio:ottimo , rispondi alle domande ...... e vediamo che succede...
<gigirock> Maurizio:devo andare a fare la spesa ... ciao
<Maurizio> non ci sono domande
<gigirock> Maurizio ci sara' approva.... o altro
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-08
<luigi> salve, attualmente è impossibile scaricare Ubuntu dal sito ubuntu italia
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-09
<rumbafly> Salve a tutti
<rumbafly> Ho un errore sugli aggiornamenti ...
<marcello> buongiorno a tutti e buonadomenica. Ho un lenovo ideapad con ubuntu 18.04 ma il touchpad non ne vuole sapere . funziona solo quando lo apro dallo standby ma se riavvio niente da fare. fn + il tasto non danno soluzione ne le guide che ho trovato nel forum. qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Malaika-> Buenos dias, alguien habla español?
<Malaika-> :/
<Davidecaffe> Buonasera a tutta la stanza
